# 2017-2018 D1 Women's Soccer Talk!



## gkrent

New Thread for the New Year!


----------



## gkrent

Can't wait to see how Pepp fares against Long Beach next week!


----------



## LadiesMan217

UCLA is going to take it all this year. MAP!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Washington and Oregon are going to surprise people.  This is going to be one of those years that the PAC 12 gets 8 or 9 teams in.  Utah could be a top 10-12 team.  BYU is going to take some lumps this season.  Pepperdine will be the class of the WCC.  The ACC is going to be extremely too heavy this year.  I like Florida St to win it but Duke, North Carolina, Notre Dame and Virginia all look like top 10 teams.  The SEC is going to be a knife fight between Florida and Texas A&M.

My top 15 are:

UCLA
Florida St
Stanford
Penn St
North Carolina
Duke
Notre Dame
Florida
West Virginia
Utah
Virginia
Texas A&M
Pepperdine
Colorado
USC


----------



## gkrent

No love for Santa Clara?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> No love for Santa Clara?


They lose a lot of offense plus a couple defenders.  Jackmon transferring is troubling.  She was a two year starter and her transferring out is not a good sign.  She started 40/41 games in her career.  Transfers out for non-playing time issues are red flags.  Especially players that are future pros.  Their loss is Oregon's gain.


----------



## gkrent

I have not hard nice things about certain staff there.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> I have not hard nice things about certain staff there.


Santa Clara?  One of my buddies who's DD is committed to Pepperdine this Fall was also heavily recruited by Santa Clara.  The head coach told him something like, oh Pepperdine...they make it into the NCAA playoffs every 4-5 years.  Dam he threw some serious shade at Pepperdine.


----------



## Supermodel56

Noob question but will any of these matches be telecast or live streamed anywhere? How do you all watch these?


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Santa Clara?  One of my buddies who's DD is committed to Pepperdine this Fall was also heavily recruited by Santa Clara.  The head coach told him something like, oh Pepperdine...they make it into the NCAA playoffs every 4-5 years.  Dam he threw some serious shade at Pepperdine.


The things I have heard came directly from former players.  It didn't sound pleasant.


----------



## Kicker4Life

gkrent said:


> Can't wait to see how Pepp fares against Long Beach next week!


How did the game go?


----------



## gkrent

Kicker4Life said:


> How did the game go?


The game is tomorrow.  I will not be there, so I will rely on the reporting from fellow Pepp posters!


----------



## Striker17

Supermodel56 said:


> Noob question but will any of these matches be telecast or live streamed anywhere? How do you all watch these?


You can subscribe to Pac12 network easily. 
Also believe it or not twitter is really fun to be able to get clips. USC, UCLA, CU are awesome to follow on game day because they immediate post clips of goals. My DD loves that


----------



## soccerobserver

Supermodel56 said:


> Noob question but will any of these matches be telecast or live streamed anywhere? How do you all watch these?


Smo56 you can go online and subscribe or you can contact your cable TV provider to see if you can subscribe to watch in your area...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> The game is tomorrow.  I will not be there, so I will rely on the reporting from fellow Pepp posters!


Ill be there, GK.
Ill let you know how it goes.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

soccerobserver said:


> Smo56 you can go online and subscribe or you can contact your cable TV provider to see if you can subscribe to watch in your area...


The spring scrimmages are not televised as far as I know.
Most of the regular season and post season games are live streamed, and can be found easily by clicking on the schedules of the teams playing prior to the game.
Conference apps can be downloaded, and viewed that way.
Sometimes you need to watch the game through the enemies stream.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill be there, GK.
> Ill let you know how it goes.


I would like to know too.  Don't really care about the score more about how players and units of players looked.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Supermodel56 said:


> Noob question but will any of these matches be telecast or live streamed anywhere? How do you all watch these?


The games in SoCal are easy to attend (unless they are in Camarillo).  Nothing better than to take a half day and cruise up the coast to Malibu or Long Beach to  catch a game with the little one wearing her club jersey.  Mine told me several times on those trips that she would be playing college soccer someday.  Nothing like watching a girls dreams become inspiration.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> The things I have heard came directly from former players.  It didn't sound pleasant.


Dam that sucks, Ladiesman123....are you reading this?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I have not hard nice things about certain staff there.


Regardless the top 8 or 9 that I listed all could legitimately win it, the top 6 are all ridiculously talented and/or deep and the top 4 all would be easy picks to win it in any other year.  Pepperdine returns a lot from a good team and has a very good recruiting class signed and they are just a top 15 team in my eyes.  It's going to be a fun year.  Welcome to the wild world of D1 college soccer.


----------



## NoGoal

Striker17 said:


> You can subscribe to Pac12 network easily.
> Also believe it or not twitter is really fun to be able to get clips. USC, UCLA, CU are awesome to follow on game day because they immediate post clips of goals. My DD loves that


DirecTV doesn't offer the Pac12 network.  Those that  want to continue with DirecTV and not have to switch to cable.  SlingTV (download the app) offers the Pac12 network, must enroll in the $25 package and add $5 sports pack.  At the end of the soccer season you cancel the subscription.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> DirecTV doesn't offer the Pac12 network.  Those that  want to continue with DirecTV and not have to switch to cable.  SlingTV (download the app) offers the Pac12 network, must enroll in the $25 package and add $5 sports pack.  At the end of the soccer season you cancel the subscription.


I have had that problem before.  Lots of bars have direct tv.  I have literally walked in a sports bar asked did they have the PAC 12 network had them no and walked out.  I have Cox and it was only an extra $8 for the sports package that also included the Big Ten network, SEC network, all of the espn's and the NFL, MLB and NBA networks.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ill be there, GK.
> Ill let you know how it goes.


How was the game?  I was in Temecula all day...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Kicker4Life said:


> How was the game?  I was in Temecula all day...


Long day of soccer for all three teams.
LB and Pep tied 1-1. I think LB looked more polished, and definitely had more of the run of possession.
Pep looked a little rusty, but pretty well conditioned, and tended to take the latter parts of both halfs, while LB pressed hard for the first fifteen per side.
CSLA played about as hard as they could, and held LB and Pep to one goal each.
Would like to thank Soccerobserver for making good on our wager from last season. We were in a hurry and had just a few words, but he is an honorable man, and I wish him and his family the best.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I have had that problem before.  Lots of bars have direct tv.  I have literally walked in a sports bar asked did they have the PAC 12 network had them no and walked out.  I have Cox and it was only an extra $8 for the sports package that also included the Big Ten network, SEC network, all of the espn's and the NFL, MLB and NBA networks.


Cable is the way to go if you want to watch college soccer.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Bernie Sanders said:


> Long day of soccer for all three teams.
> LB and Pep tied 1-1. I think LB looked more polished, and definitely had more of the run of possession.
> Pep looked a little rusty, but pretty well conditioned, and tended to take the latter parts of both halfs, while LB pressed hard for the first fifteen per side.
> CSLA played about as hard as they could, and held LB and Pep to one goal each.
> Would like to thank Soccerobserver for making good on our wager from last season. We were in a hurry and had just a few words, but he is an honorable man, and I wish him and his family the best.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Quick shout out to coach Michael Alexander and his Moorpark High Women's soccer team.
The Musketeers won their first State Soccer Championship.
They beat San Marcos of San Diego for the Div. II championship.
Great job ladies!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Santa Clara's transfer forward is pretty decent.  She has a shot from outside.  Their defense leaves a lot to be desired. They literally should have given up 8 goals but poor shooting by their opponent bailed them out.  They play a lot more direct than I remember.


----------



## pooka

Got to watch ucla vs BYU last night! nice to see the speed and level of ball control that most of the ladies had. Mallory did not disappoint, even during a scrimmage. BYU right back was a beast, as well as their forward with the poof ponytail lolI forgot to look up her name. Ucla looked like they are still gaining chemistry, which makes sense. Great to be able to take my daughter to see such great players. 

We had to leave before UNLV played UCLA, but I heard it was more of the same.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> Got to watch ucla vs BYU last night! nice to see the speed and level of ball control that most of the ladies had. Mallory did not disappoint, even during a scrimmage. BYU right back was a beast, as well as their forward with the poof ponytail lolI forgot to look up her name. Ucla looked like they are still gaining chemistry, which makes sense. Great to be able to take my daughter to see such great players.
> 
> We had to leave before UNLV played UCLA, but I heard it was more of the same.


From what I heard they were playing a bunch of different lineup combinations and are still working on a lot of things.  They had players coming off of injury and still don't quite have their timing back.  That being said they are already beginning to show glimpses of their potential.  5-2 over BYU without playing their starting lineup and 3-0 over UNLV.  Come August they are going to be a handful.


----------



## pooka

you could tell! lots of great takeaways for our 13/14 year olds. We were in the middle of players showcase so it was awesome to be able to compare.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> you could tell! lots of great takeaways for our 13/14 year olds. We were in the middle of players showcase so it was awesome to be able to compare.


Gomes was the forward that you were referring to.  BYU tried to play her directly most of the game.  She is going to carry them as far as they are going to go this season.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Gomes was the forward that you were referring to.  BYU tried to play her directly most of the game.  She is going to carry them as far as they are going to go this season.


She had one of the prettiest turns I have ever seen. Half the people in the stands blinked at the wrong time an missed it, as did the defender marking her. She was also BYU's biggest offensive threat that I saw, whereas UCLA had several offensive weapons that worked well together. MAP's daughter and #29 on BYU were my favorite defensive players to watch.


----------



## Anomaly

Atmosphere of the game was great. UCLA has a great deal of individual talent; that's a given. Regular season play will be an even better sight to see once they start to gel and build some chemistry.


----------



## outside!

Anomaly said:


> Atmosphere of the game was great. UCLA has a great deal of individual talent; that's a given. Regular season play will be an even better sight to see once they start to gel and build some chemistry.


Agreed. The weather was awesome. I thought it was cool that there were young girls doing cartwheels, juggling and kicking balls on the field at half time.


----------



## pooka

outside! said:


> She had one of the prettiest turns I have ever seen. Half the people in the stands blinked at the wrong time an missed it, as did the defender marking her. She was also BYU's biggest offensive threat that I saw, whereas UCLA had several offensive weapons that worked well together. MAP's daughter and #29 on BYU were my favorite defensive players to watch.


I agree that turn was SICK! 
My daughter is a defender so we spent most of the game watching the outside backs lol. when ucla gains more chemistry it will get veryyyy interesting. Was the BYU player who was hurt during the NCAA tournament a senior? I think her name was hatch?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> I agree that turn was SICK!
> My daughter is a defender so we spent most of the game watching the outside backs lol. when ucla gains more chemistry it will get veryyyy interesting. Was the BYU player who was hurt during the NCAA tournament a senior? I think her name was hatch?


Hatch and Vasconcuelos were both seniors.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> She had one of the prettiest turns I have ever seen. Half the people in the stands blinked at the wrong time an missed it, as did the defender marking her. She was also BYU's biggest offensive threat that I saw, whereas UCLA had several offensive weapons that worked well together. MAP's daughter and #29 on BYU were my favorite defensive players to watch.


I was at the game also, I wanted to see Mallory play for the 1st time and she didn't disappoint.  So unfair of UCLA having Mallory and Ashley as their starting outside left and right forwards this fall. #trouble #yikes!


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I was at the game also, I wanted to see Mallory play for the 1st time and she didn't disappoint.  So unfair of UCLA having Mallory and Ashley as their starting outside left and right forwards this fall. #trouble #yikes!


One of them is going to lead the PAC 12 in scoring I can tell you that.  The way Fleming passes they are going to put a bunch of defenders in some compromising positions.  They have so many players that are 1v1 nightmares that you kinda have to pick your poison.  Plus they came their to win the whole enchilada.  They aren't talking college cup they are talking about adding another star to their kits.  Has a freshman ever won the MAC Hermann?  If not this could be the first year.

They are starting to come together and they are having fun playing together.  November 4th against the Seattle Reign is going to be a can't miss affair.  Weird saying that considering it is spring.  4 of the teams that they play in the spring will be getting another shot in the fall.  This will be an interesting year for them.


----------



## socalkdg

MakeAPlay said:


> They are starting to come together and they are having fun playing together.  November 4th against the Seattle Reign is going to be a can't miss affair.  Weird saying that considering it is spring.  4 of the teams that they play in the spring will be getting another shot in the fall.  This will be an interesting year for them.


Our whole team will be there for this game.  How crowded have these spring games been?   What type of seating arrangements will they have at Silverlakes?


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> Our whole team will be there for this game.  How crowded have these spring games been?   What type of seating arrangements will they have at Silverlakes?


The pre-season game in Vegas was packed, but then again there was a college showcase this past weekend too.  The UCLA vs Seattle Reign will be played on a Tuesday night though.

Anyone interested in reserve seating....PM CaliKlines in this forum.  Word is the #1 Legends homer has major pull at SilverLakes!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> She had one of the prettiest turns I have ever seen. Half the people in the stands blinked at the wrong time an missed it, as did the defender marking her. She was also BYU's biggest offensive threat that I saw, whereas UCLA had several offensive weapons that worked well together. MAP's daughter and #29 on BYU were my favorite defensive players to watch.


Wait a minute.
MAP's daughter plays for UCLA?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> One of them is going to lead the PAC 12 in scoring I can tell you that.  The way Fleming passes they are going to put a bunch of defenders in some compromising positions.  They have so many players that are 1v1 nightmares that you kinda have to pick your poison.  Plus they came their to win the whole enchilada.  They aren't talking college cup they are talking about adding another star to their kits.  Has a freshman ever won the MAC Hermann?  If not this could be the first year.
> 
> They are starting to come together and they are having fun playing together.  November 4th against the Seattle Reign is going to be a can't miss affair.  Weird saying that considering it is spring.  4 of the teams that they play in the spring will be getting another shot in the fall.  This will be an interesting year for them.


I'll wait and see.
On paper they are untouchable.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wait a minute.
> MAP's daughter plays for UCLA?


I didn't say that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say that.


Outside did.
I figured you two knew eachother.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Outside did.
> I figured you two knew eachother.


Nope.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.


He musta had his "favorite player to watch" confused with another MAP.
My bad.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> He musta had his "favorite player to watch" confused with another MAP.
> My bad.


No worries.  There are several MAP's out there.   Last time I went to the cleaners they confused out stuff. The other one might be who he was referring to.  It's a pretty common moniker sort of like John Smith.  I do like how they play and a few of their defenders are pretty decent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll wait and see.
> On paper they are untouchable.


You guys play them in Westwood this year so you will get to see them up close and personal.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> You guys play them in Westwood this year so you will get to see them up close and personal.


I always love to see the Waves play the best.
Win or lose, they get to bask in the light.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I'll wait and see.
> On paper they are untouchable.


I just saw UCLA destroy BYU and BYU was up 1-0, before UCLA shifted it into a higher gear with 3 unanswered goals before the end of the 1st half.  It was game over after that.

I think your DD is the same age as Hallie Mace and should be familiar with her.  UCLA has her uptop and she was killing BYU with her blazing speed forcing their fullbacks to be left 1v1 vs Pugh.  Then add Ashley on the right and it will he another 1v1 nightmare. Thus leaving Fleming and Annika to crash the box and finish and balls uncleared at the top of the box.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that Utah is going to be the under the radar killer this year.  I also think that Colorado is going to have good results.  Washington will be strong.  Add in the usual suspects (Stanford, Cal, UCLA and $C and the PAC 12 could be looking at getting 7-8 teams into the dance.

The WCC has 4 teams that should be strong (Pepperdine, Santa Clara, LMU and BYU.  Not so sure about the rest.

The Big West has a strong Long Beach St squad followed by UC Santa Barbara and UC Irvine.

The Big East will be a two horse race between an outstanding Georgetown squad and a strong DePaul group.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries.  There are several MAP's out there.   Last time I went to the cleaners they confused out stuff. The other one might be who he was referring to.  It's a pretty common moniker sort of like John Smith.  I do like how they play and a few of their defenders are pretty decent.


Oh no, there is only 1 MAP, my new GF.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You guys play them in Westwood this year so you will get to see them up close and personal.


I am coming to that game for sure. I am gonna sit right by MAP.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that Utah is going to be the under the radar killer this year.  I also think that Colorado is going to have good results.  Washington will be strong.  Add in the usual suspects (Stanford, Cal, UCLA and $C and the PAC 12 could be looking at getting 7-8 teams into the dance.
> 
> The WCC has 4 teams that should be strong (Pepperdine, Santa Clara, LMU and BYU.  Not so sure about the rest.
> 
> The Big West has a strong Long Beach St squad followed by UC Santa Barbara and UC Irvine.
> 
> The Big East will be a two horse race between an outstanding Georgetown squad and a strong DePaul group.


Not certain about Washington, but Utah made their presence known last season.
UCLA should beat everyone.
BYU lost some firepower to the graduation bug (Vasconsuelos and Hatch), but still have a very solid squad.
Pepperdine and Santa Clara should be rising.
Long Beach is the best team in the Big West.


----------



## Swoosh

USC 1 - Pepperdine 0


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> USC 1 - Pepperdine 0


Great day of soccer.
Pep 2-0 over BC
USC 0-0 with BC
USC 1-0 over Pep.

Really happy with the way Pepperdine played.


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> Great day of soccer.
> Pep 2-0 over BC
> USC 0-0 with BC
> USC 1-0 over Pep.
> 
> Really happy with the way Pepperdine played.


Describe the USC goal


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Describe the USC goal


I didnt really see it.
The ball wasnt at that end of the field much.
It was one of those bounce arounders that gets knocked in somehow.
Its a spring scrimmage, who cares.
I was just happy to see Pepperdine play well against the national champs.


----------



## Swoosh

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt really see it.
> I was just happy to see Pepperdine play well against the national champs.


National Champs minus five draft picks.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Swoosh said:


> National Champs minus five draft picks.


They'll be ok.
Its USC for Christ's sake.
Im sure they have a great freshman class coming in.


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV vs. BYU, BYU vs. USC, UNLV vs. USC this Saturday. Should be another fun 3 games to watch.


----------



## Legendary FC

Anomaly said:


> UNLV vs. BYU, BYU vs. USC, UNLV vs. USC this Saturday. Should be another fun 3 games to watch.


Did you catch the USC/BYU game and the USC/UNLV GAME?  I heard that BYU won 2-0.  Any details?  Was anybody there?  I would love to ear from anyone that watched the game.


----------



## Legendary FC

Swoosh said:


> National Champs minus five draft picks.


How did they look today?


----------



## Anomaly

Legendary FC said:


> Did you catch the USC/BYU game and the USC/UNLV GAME?  I heard that BYU won 2-0.  Any details?  Was anybody there?  I would love to ear from anyone that watched the game.


I'm probably not the best assessor of the college game, but here's my thoughts from what I saw. USC was moving the ball very well. They seemed to be trying to play more possession-style, so I respected that. BYU was playing the same game they did against UCLA. Great individual high-pressing, while USC was pressing more as a unit. All three games (we left the UNLV-USC game early) simply came down to who could finish their chances. BYU capitalized on some mistakes from the backline and USC couldn't seem to answer. BYU is very lucky to have that #6. She scored both goals by being in the right place at the right time thanks to her high IQ. She's a very fun player to watch. Maybe I'm the only one that saw it, but USC's #11 is a little workhorse and a very talented player. Put her anywhere on the field and she'll make an impact and do the little things that make everyone else look better.  I'm a little biased toward UNLV as my DD will be going there, but their future is looking bright as well, and it will be interesting to see how they fare this next season!


----------



## NoGoal

Anomaly said:


> I'm probably not the best assessor of the college game, but here's my thoughts from what I saw. USC was moving the ball very well. They seemed to be trying to play more possession-style, so I respected that. BYU was playing the same game they did against UCLA. Great individual high-pressing, while USC was pressing more as a unit. All three games (we left the UNLV-USC game early) simply came down to who could finish their chances. BYU capitalized on some mistakes from the backline and USC couldn't seem to answer. BYU is very lucky to have that #6. She scored both goals by being in the right place at the right time thanks to her high IQ. She's a very fun player to watch. Maybe I'm the only one that saw it, but USC's #11 is a little workhorse and a very talented player. Put her anywhere on the field and she'll make an impact and do the little things that make everyone else look better.  I'm a little biased toward UNLV as my DD will be going there, but their future is looking bright as well, and it will be interesting to see how they fare this next season!


UNLV picked up 2 solid SoCal players for this fall in C.A. and E.B.


----------



## Swoosh

Legendary FC said:


> How did they look today?


Like they're missing some draft picks.

Good possession, just need to gel.


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> Like they're missing some draft picks.
> 
> Good possession, just need to gel.


Could be a long season with USC graduating 5-6 starting players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

offthecrossbar said:


> Could be a long season with USC graduating 5-6 starting players.


They are likely still a playoff team.


----------



## socalkdg

Drove by yesterday and 4 sets of bleachers were set up at Silver Lakes for the game tomorrow.   Should have great weather tomorrow for a what should be a fun game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Drove by yesterday and 4 sets of bleachers were set up at Silver Lakes for the game tomorrow.   Should have great weather tomorrow for a what should be a fun game.


Let's hope that it isn't too hot.  UCLA is playing with only 3 field player subs.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's hope that it isn't too hot.  UCLA is playing with only 3 field player subs.


Wheres the teeny tiny violin icon?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wheres the teeny tiny violin icon?


I know it's hard to feel bad for them and their 1st world problems but they literally just got back from spring break last night and haven't trained for a week.  With only 14 field players playing against a professional team that starts their season next week, nice weather would be good.  Most of the players are going to play close to 90 minutes.


----------



## Kicknit22

Bernie Sanders said:


> Wheres the teeny tiny violin icon?


Violin


----------



## Legendary FC

Swoosh said:


> Like they're missing some draft picks.
> 
> Good possession, just need to gel.


@pulgita says that they are going to try to play possession this year and your statement confirms it.  Good for them.  I am a fan of the coach even if I don't like the school or how they played last year.  He is very insightful and all of the interviews that I have seen of him he speaks with a great deal of candor.  And it doesn't hurt that he is a brutha from the deep South.


----------



## pulguita

Legendary FC said:


> @pulgita says that they are going to try to play possession this year and your statement confirms it.  Good for them.  I am a fan of the coach even if I don't like the school or how they played last year.  He is very insightful and all of the interviews that I have seen of him he speaks with a great deal of candor.  And it doesn't hurt that he is a brutha from the deep South.


Thanks for the props but try?  "There is no try, do or do not but there will be no try".  You didn't think they spent all that money to bring in two of the most dominant possession midfielders in the country and not use them that way did you?


----------



## pulguita

BTW where did Chris Lemay go from Cal now that Austin Risenhouser is there.   Hate to say it but any hopes of a more possession orientated SOP has now gone out the window.


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> BTW where did Chris Lemay go from Cal now that Austin Risenhouser is there.   Hate to say it but any hopes of a more possession orientated SOP has now gone out the window.


Now the head coach at Utah Valley St.  

http://wolverinegreen.com/news/2017/2/21/chris-lemay-named-uvu-head-womens-soccer-coach.aspx


----------



## Legendary FC

pulguita said:


> Thanks for the props but try?  "There is no try, do or do not but there will be no try".  You didn't think they spent all that money to bring in two of the most dominant possession midfielders in the country and not use them that way did you?


I assumed that he brought them there for a reason.  He is good coach and will put a winning product on the pitch.  This season I expect it to be more aesthetically pleasing and clearly they have been getting quality recruits.  I am looking forward to this season.


----------



## gkrent

did anyone report the score of Pepp VS ASU?


----------



## Legendary FC

gkrent said:


> did anyone report the score of Pepp VS ASU?


https://twitter.com/asusoccer?lang=en

I found the only real use for Twitter...  Getting scores.  The game was 1-1.  Bernie didn't give us a recap so...


----------



## Legendary FC

gkrent said:


> did anyone report the score of Pepp VS ASU?


I saw ASU play USD with my dd on Sunday.  Both teams tried to knock it around a little bit but I have to be honest when I say both teams are pretty bad.  My dd had a hard time watching it and said that it looked like a club game and not a D1 college game.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> did anyone report the score of Pepp VS ASU?


Sorry, I didnt go.
My kid wasnt playing so I stayed home and worked on the yard.


----------



## Legendary FC

Bernie Sanders said:


> Sorry, I didnt go.
> My kid wasnt playing so I stayed home and worked on the yard.


Sounds way more productive than my day although I do like the part of San Diego that USD is in.


----------



## NoGoal

Legendary FC said:


> Sounds way more productive than my day although I do like the part of San Diego that USD is in.


I recently stayed a couple nights in Downtown SD by the USS Midway.  Nice revitalization project happening there!  Makes me wonder why my wife and I didn't stay there all these years for Surf Cup and SD ECNL Showcases.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Legendary FC said:


> Sounds way more productive than my day although I do like the part of San Diego that USD is in.


Beautiful Campus........


----------



## MakeAPlay

Seattle Reign over UCLA 3-2.  UCLA was missing 3 starters (4 if you count Sanchez in the fall) and trained 1 day.  They used 3 of their 4 field subs.  The result was fair although UCLA lead 2-1 with about 20 left in the game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://thebold.net/reign-fc-defeat-ucla-in-first-preseason-match-e2af309a6d64


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> https://thebold.net/reign-fc-defeat-ucla-in-first-preseason-match-e2af309a6d64


UCLA should be named as a SoCal NWSL team for the huge attendance this evening! Maybe just maybe SoCal is ready to support a NWSL team after the LA Sol failed under the WPSL.


----------



## NoGoal

Shot out to Seattle Reign #3 Lauren Barnes, current NWSL defender of the year, a former UCLA player and Upland talent!


----------



## socalkdg

Seattle dominated most of the possession in the game.  You could tell they have about 5+ years experience and strength on UCLA.   #13 Rodriguez for UCLA is going to be really good.  She stood out to me for the Bruins.   UCLA keeper in the first half gave up a goal she shouldn't have.   Were Pugh and Rapinoe with the National Team?  Fleming with Canada?


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Seattle dominated most of the possession in the game.  You could tell they have about 5+ years experience and strength on UCLA.   #13 Rodriguez for UCLA is going to be really good.  She stood out to me for the Bruins.   UCLA keeper in the first half gave up a goal she shouldn't have.   Were Pugh and Rapinoe with the National Team?  Fleming with Canada?


Pugh and Fleming are both with their national teams and Gorolski and Sanchez are with the U23's.  We will see how they match up next season.  The Bruins had 14 field players and were playing pro rules against a pro team that subbed 7.  No biggie.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Seattle dominated most of the possession in the game.  You could tell they have about 5+ years experience and strength on UCLA.   #13 Rodriguez for UCLA is going to be really good.  She stood out to me for the Bruins.


A couple of things.  First, if you like Rodriguez you are going to love Fleming.  Without a doubt she is the best midfielder in the nation bar none.  Second, there were lots of positives for the team not the least of which is that they were leading a pro team in the 69th minute with a small bench and  the 2 best college players in the country weren't with them.  They will be fine.


----------



## socalkdg

MakeAPlay said:


> https://thebold.net/reign-fc-defeat-ucla-in-first-preseason-match-e2af309a6d64


They mentioned the crowd, making me wonder if the inland empire could/would/should support a women's professional soccer team.   I'd be all for it.   My comments above were meant to demean UCLA if that is the way it came out.   To be ahead in the 2nd half missing key parts of your team was a huge accomplishment against a professional team.   Seattle just played great possession ball for most of the game.   So many wonderful one touch passes.   

Did UCLA play two different keepers?   Eyes weren't great enough to see the keeper in the 2nd half but she played differently than in the first half.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> They mentioned the crowd, making me wonder if the inland empire could/would/should support a women's professional soccer team.   I'd be all for it.   My comments above were meant to demean UCLA if that is the way it came out.   To be ahead in the 2nd half missing key parts of your team was a huge accomplishment against a professional team.   Seattle just played great possession ball for most of the game.   So many wonderful one touch passes.
> 
> Did UCLA play two different keepers?   Eyes weren't great enough to see the keeper in the 2nd half but she played differently than in the first half.


I didn't take it as demeaning.  The Bruins were on their back foot for a good part of the game as expected against the 5th place NWSL team.  Not to mention that they got back from spring break on Monday and only had one training session (Monday) in the last two weeks and Seattle starts their season next weekend.  I was proud of how they played.

Only two UCLA players didn't get in the game out of 16 and one was the backup keeper.  The keeper was the same both halves.  She was just a little rusty. She will be fine come July.


----------



## Legendary FC

I saw USC's coaches at the UCLA/Seattle Reign game and at least 2 of their players.  I wonder why they were there.  I sat next to Haley Rosen's of the Seattle Reign (ex-Stanford player) parents and they said that they were probably there to see Katie Johnson.  I told them I doubt that is the reason that they were there.


----------



## LadiesMan217

socalkdg said:


> They mentioned the crowd, making me wonder if the inland empire could/would/should support a women's professional soccer team.   I'd be all for it.


70+% of that crowd was artificial. Fake news.


----------



## Legendary FC

LadiesMan217 said:


> 70+% of that crowd was artificial. Fake news.


Not sure what you mean by that.  It was a good environment.  Lots of club girls getting inspired to dream of bigger stages to play on.  I thought that it was cute. #GIRLPOWER.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> 70+% of that crowd was artificial. Fake news.


But did you see CaliKlines shuttling patrons to and from their cars in a Mercedes golf cart?


----------



## NoGoal

Legendary FC said:


> Not sure what you mean by that.  It was a good environment.  Lots of club girls getting inspired to dream of bigger stages to play on.  I thought that it was cute. #GIRLPOWER.


Question is how many of those parents last night actually think their DDs will be recruited to play soccer for UCLA?


----------



## gkrent

Can I interrupt this programming to announce how excited I am for August??


----------



## Legendary FC

NoGoal said:


> Question is how many of those parents last night actually think their DDs will be recruited to play soccer for UCLA?


Statistically speaking the number is astronomically small.  However, I love it when little girls dream big!!  Some of them will make it happen.  Many will go to other good schools.  I'm all for growing the game and it starts with the little girls.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Legendary FC said:


> Not sure what you mean by that.  It was a good environment.  Lots of club girls getting inspired to dream of bigger stages to play on.  I thought that it was cute. #GIRLPOWER.


Sorry, I mean many slammers and legends clubs were 'mandated' to be there, forcing lots of parents to be there (I would estimate 70% of the crowd). Many of the 2008 players that were doing an exhibition game during half time had Aunts, Uncles, Grandparents, friends, UCLA scouts, etc. there. There were 10+ people siting near me cheering on the 'big' girl that was owning one of the games and talking about how she might play for UCLA someday. Based on what I saw in 2-3 years she might make a flight 1 team.


----------



## Legendary FC

gkrent said:


> Can I interrupt this programming to announce how excited I am for August??


You should be.  I only went to one game in Malibu this year and it was lovely.  I took a half day, went to Duke's and it was beautiful all around.  They didn't even charge for parking.  I'm a little sad that I won't be going there this season.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> Sorry, I mean many slammers and legends clubs were 'mandated' to be there, forcing lots of parents to be there (I would estimate 70% of the crowd). Many of the 2008 players that were doing an exhibition game during half time had Aunts, Uncles, Grandparents, friends, UCLA scouts, etc. there. There were 10+ people siting near me cheering on the 'big' girl that was owning one of the games and talking about how she might play for UCLA someday. Based on what I saw in 2-3 years she might make a flight 1 team.


I was going to post was it all Legends players and their parents in attendance.  #lol #notsurprised


----------



## Legendary FC

LadiesMan217 said:


> Sorry, I mean many slammers and legends clubs were 'mandated' to be there, forcing lots of parents to be there (I would estimate 70% of the crowd). Many of the 2008 players that were doing an exhibition game during half time had Aunts, Uncles, Grandparents, friends, UCLA scouts, etc. there. There were 10+ people siting near me cheering on the 'big' girl that was owning one of the games and talking about how she might play for UCLA someday. Based on what I saw in 2-3 years she might make a flight 1 team.


Gotcha!!  Yeah I thought that it was weird when I showed up a half an hour before the game and couldn't find a seat.  Luckily I ran into a parent that I knew and they squeezed me in.  Most home games are around 1600-2000 people (especially the Sunday games).  Maybe your dd should wear true blue and gold.  They need forwards and the two players that she would have in their 2019 class are straight murderers on the pitch.  They will win a national championship that season assuming Olympic qualifying doesn't get in the way.  Either way they can always use uber elite attacking talent.


----------



## Legendary FC

NoGoal said:


> I was going to post was it all Legends players and their parents in attendance.  #lol #notsurprised


There were Slammers, Pats and numerous other club teams there.  It was cute.  I think that the SoCal D1 soccer schools should definitely market the zillion clubs out there.  Well maybe not USC since they can only fit like 50 people around their compound/field.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Lion Eyes said:


> Beautiful Campus........


It is, and a great place to watch a game, with the seats right on top of the field.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't take it as demeaning.  The Bruins were on their back foot for a good part of the game as expected against the 5th place NWSL team.  Not to mention that they got back from spring break on Monday and only had one training session (Monday) in the last two weeks and Seattle starts their season next weekend.  I was proud of how they played.
> 
> Only two UCLA players didn't get in the game out of 16 and one was the backup keeper.  The keeper was the same both halves.  She was just a little rusty. She will be fine come July.


Great opportunity for UCLA to play against a pro squad.
I wish more pro teams would market their product this way in the spring.
It would make sense for the league, and give the college teams some valuable lessons in speed and precision.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Legendary FC said:


> There were Slammers, Pats and numerous other club teams there.  It was cute.  I think that the SoCal D1 soccer schools should definitely market the zillion clubs out there.  Well maybe not USC since they can only fit like 50 people around their compound/field.


Biggest issue with USC field is its size. Too small.
Its like a cage fight in there.


----------



## NoGoal

Legendary FC said:


> There were Slammers, Pats and numerous other club teams there.  It was cute.  I think that the SoCal D1 soccer schools should definitely market the zillion clubs out there.  Well maybe not USC since they can only fit like 50 people around their compound/field.


I caught the UCLA vs BYU game in Vegas and there was a lot of club players with their parents there too.  It's the UCLA draw (obvious when a loud roar happens when UCLA scores) that parents are taking their DDs for, so their little girls could dream "BIG".  There is nothing wrong with dreaming, but I'm more realistic.  99.9% of those little girls in attendance, if they play college soccer will be for a school other than UCLA. I am going to say, it's probably better getting into UCLA via academics.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Biggest issue with USC field is its size. Too small.
> Its like a cage fight in there.


USC field is 120 x 70 yds,  Pepperdine field is 120 x 73 yds.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> USC field is 120 x 70 yds,  Pepperdine field is 120 x 73 yds.


Thank you, professor.

I would add, that TFR field is closer to 75 yds wide, and was 68 yds wide before the renovation.
USC is at the minimum 70 yds wide, and seems a whole lot smaller when you see the size of their players.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> USC field is 120 x 70 yds,  Pepperdine field is 120 x 73 yds.


That's 360 yds larger.....
And the view is not even comparable....


----------



## socalkdg

LadiesMan217 said:


> Sorry, I mean many slammers and legends clubs were 'mandated' to be there, forcing lots of parents to be there (I would estimate 70% of the crowd). Many of the 2008 players that were doing an exhibition game during half time had Aunts, Uncles, Grandparents, friends, UCLA scouts, etc. there. There were 10+ people siting near me cheering on the 'big' girl that was owning one of the games and talking about how she might play for UCLA someday. Based on what I saw in 2-3 years she might make a flight 1 team.


There were two games going during Half Time.   The stands were on the west side of the field,  I watched the game on the north side of the field.   Were they the 2008 players?   The Legends team playing there was very good.   They had 4-5 good players, played support.  Enjoyable to watch.   Didn't see any of the south field side game.


----------



## LadiesMan217

socalkdg said:


> There were two games going during Half Time.   The stands were on the west side of the field,  I watched the game on the north side of the field.   Were they the 2008 players?   The Legends team playing there was very good.   They had 4-5 good players, played support.  Enjoyable to watch.   Didn't see any of the south field side game.


There were some real good players - the passing was pretty good for their age. I was impressed with a bunch of those little nuggets.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Can I interrupt this programming to announce how excited I am for August??


I'll second that! Is your DD going to do summer school? Mine is. I'm looking for a 3rd job as I type this...


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'll second that! Is your DD going to do summer school? Mine is. I'm looking for a 3rd job as I type this...


I don't think so.  She has a WPSL commitment that would be hard to keep from Malibu and also has specific GK training she would not get up there.  She's also following a very rigorous GAP packet she's been assigned; that combined with whatever fitness packet TW and the crew distributes should have her fitness test ready.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I don't think so.  She has a WPSL commitment that would be hard to keep from Malibu and also has specific GK training she would not get up there.  She's also following a very rigorous GAP packet she's been assigned; that combined with whatever fitness packet TW and the crew distributes should have her fitness test ready.


@gkrent Are you going to go to the Pepperdine scrimmage tomorrow?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> @gkrent Are you going to go to the Pepperdine scrimmage tomorrow?


Not this time, unfortunately.  Rumor has it the regular pre-season matchup is in Sept in Westwood...maybe I'll see you there


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Not this time, unfortunately.  Rumor has it the regular pre-season matchup is in Sept in Westwood...maybe I'll see you there


Correct.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Correct.


You must be real proud of your daughters academic achievements - forget soccer.... Can you have her call my DD and hit her over the head?


----------



## gkrent

Can someone post the scores?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Can someone post the scores?


Pepperdine 1-0 over UCSB, 1-1 draw between Pepperdine and UCLA, UCLA 2-0 over UCSB.  I only caught the last 15-20 minutes of the Pepperdine/UCLA game and the Bruins looked the worst that I saw them all year.  Lots of work to do before August.  Pepperdine had a lot to do with that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine 1-0 over UCSB, 1-1 draw between Pepperdine and UCLA, UCLA 2-0 over UCSB.  I only caught the last 15-20 minutes of the Pepperdine/UCLA game and the Bruins looked the worst that I saw them all year.  Lots of work to do before August.  Pepperdine had a lot to do with that.


I thought Pep played pretty well going back to back games for the last spring scrimmage.
UCLA is a great team.
Didnt see most of the first game with UCSB.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I thought Pep played pretty well going back to back games for the last spring scrimmage.
> UCLA is a great team.
> Didnt see most of the first game with UCSB.


The Waves looked very good.  They created lots of chances.  I heard how their goal was scored as I was driving there and I thought that they were lucky.  After watching the end of the game it was clear that the result was fair and could have easily gone either way.  They will be dangerous this season.  I'm just sad that they don't play in the "BU" this year.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The Waves looked very good.  They created lots of chances.  I heard how their goal was scored as I was driving there and I thought that they were lucky.  After watching the end of the game it was clear that the result was fair and could have easily gone either way.  They will be dangerous this season.  I'm just sad that they don't play in the "BU" this year.


UCLA keeper was way off her line, and got one drilled over her head.
The girl that scored, Bri V, had one off the crossbar, and beat the keeper on another, only to have her shot cleared off the line by a UCLA defender.
She was a handful today.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@pulguita  and @Swoosh how did $C look against UC Irvine?  I didn't see any info on the game from either schools.  I saw that the game was in Irvine.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> @pulguita  and @Swoosh how did $C look against UC Irvine?  I didn't see any info on the game from either schools.  I saw that the game was in Irvine.


I only got the score:  2-1 USC


----------



## Swoosh

Breaking news:  UCLA freshman Mal Pugh will not play in college as she is turning pro.


----------



## Justafan

Swoosh said:


> Breaking news:  UCLA freshman Mal Pugh will not play in college as she is turning pro.


Wow, did anybody see this coming?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Swoosh said:


> Breaking news:  UCLA freshman Mal Pugh will not play in college as she is turning pro.


Woe, that's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Breaking news:  UCLA freshman Mal Pugh will not play in college as she is turning pro.





Justafan said:


> Wow, did anybody see this coming?


Once US Soccer renegotiated the collective bargaining agreement the stakes changed.  The team has known for a few days.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Once US Soccer renegotiated the collective bargaining agreement the stakes changed.  The team has known for a few days.


Curious....Do you foresee others of her caliber follow suit?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Curious....Do you foresee others of her caliber follow suit?


@Zerodenero   I know that the other player of her caliber who also happens to play for her federation and a particular college team has no plans to leave early even though it has been encouraged by her national team coach.  This particular player has aspirations outside of soccer and is an exceptional student in one of the top programs of it's kind in the world.  Luckily her federations compensation structure isn't as lucrative as the US CBA has suddenly become.  Also thank goodness she is a brilliant student who has HUGE aspirations and wants it all including the college experience and a national title.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Curious....Do you foresee others of her caliber follow suit?


Hopefully you get my answer.  If not PM me.


----------



## espola

Swoosh said:


> Breaking news:  UCLA freshman Mal Pugh will not play in college as she is turning pro.


My first thought was whether that frees up some scholarship money. and if so, how would UCLA use it?


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> @Zerodenero   I know that the other player of her caliber who also happens to play for her federation and a particular college team has no plans to leave early even though it has been encouraged by her national team coach.  This particular player has aspirations outside of soccer and is an exceptional student in one of the top programs of it's kind in the world.  Luckily her federations compensation structure isn't as lucrative as the US CBA has suddenly become.  Also thank goodness she is a brilliant student who has HUGE aspirations and wants it all including the college experience and a national title.


Got it. It's taken a bit of time for me to come to this conclusion....but for the top tier, best of the best players like Pugh, why would they not use their god given abilities and choose the path she's choosing?....not everyone in the America must go to school to be successful (wow that sounds weird to me). And I suppose that if she wants, she can always come back to school and get her degree (once her playing days are done).

If we want women's soccer to rise up in mass popularity and attract advertisers/conglomerates to spend $$ into w-soccer, it's going to take big names like Pugh....Sanchez.....Macario & others to Help grow the sport to the next level. So I applaud her decision and hope others of her caliber follow suit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Got it. It's taken a bit of time for me to come to this conclusion....but for the top tier, best of the best players like Pugh, why would they not use their god given abilities and choose the path she's choosing?....not everyone in the America must go to school to be successful (wow that sounds weird to me). And I suppose that if she wants, she can always come back to school and get her degree (once her playing days are done).
> 
> If we want women's soccer to rise up in mass popularity and attract advertisers/conglomerates to spend $$ into w-soccer, it's going to take big names like Pugh....Sanchez.....Macario & others to Help grow the sport to the next level. So I applaud her decision and hope others of her caliber follow suit.


I hope that the one that I was referring to doesn't leave early.  The others aren't quite on Pugh's level at this time although they might be in the future.  The one that I am referring to is at least as good as Pugh right now and has many more international caps that her.  Not to mention an Olympic medal that she earned at the ripe old age of 18.


----------



## Soccer43

Zerodenero said:


> Got it. It's taken a bit of time for me to come to this conclusion....but for the top tier, best of the best players like Pugh, why would they not use their god given abilities and choose the path she's choosing?....not everyone in the America must go to school to be successful (wow that sounds weird to me). And I suppose that if she wants, she can always come back to school and get her degree (once her playing days are done).
> 
> If we want women's soccer to rise up in mass popularity and attract advertisers/conglomerates to spend $$ into w-soccer, it's going to take big names like Pugh....Sanchez.....Macario & others to Help grow the sport to the next level. So I applaud her decision and hope others of her caliber follow suit.


Seriously?   This is a foolish decision.  She is missing out on a world class education that will benefit her for the rest of her life.  The benefits are not the same in professional soccer for female soccer players compared to the men.


----------



## Kicknit22

Soccer43 said:


> Seriously?   This is a foolish decision.  She is missing out on a world class education that will benefit her for the rest of her life.  The benefits are not the same in professional soccer for female soccer players compared to the men.


It's NOT a foolish decision.  The school isn't going anywhere. She can always go back to school.


----------



## Soccer43

Kicknit22 said:


> It's NOT a foolish decision.  The school isn't going anywhere. She can always go back to school.


Maybe - did she make a deal with the school to hold her spot and she'll be back later?  I guess it is a smart decision if she does not have any other plans for her future besides playing soccer. The pro teams overseas are not going anywhere either.


----------



## Zerodenero

Soccer43 said:


> Seriously?   This is a foolish decision.  She is missing out on a world class education that will benefit her for the rest of her life.  The benefits are not the same in professional soccer for female soccer players compared to the men.


I like many parents on this forum believe an education is the path to success & to use soccer as a vehicle to get a "world class education"....believe me, I get it. But There are many factors we don't know that surely shaped her decision. I ask, is your player an outlier/"unicorn" like Pugh?.....probably not, nor is mine. But if she was, she would be presented with a different set of options than Just playing under the lights @ the foothills of Bel Air (though, that sounds pretty sweet).

My point is that there some kids/people with special talent/skills that are better suited to pursue their passion/career,  and that may/may not include a college degree.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> I like many parents on this forum believe an education is the path to success & to use soccer as a vehicle to get a "world class education"....believe me, I get it. But There are many factors we don't know that surely shaped her decision. I ask, is your player an outlier/"unicorn" like Pugh?.....probably not, nor is mine. But if she was, she would be presented with a different set of options than Just playing under the lights @ the foothills of Bel Air (though, that sounds pretty sweet).
> 
> My point is that there some kids/people with special talent/skills that are better suited to pursue their passion/career,  and that may/may not include a college degree.



Sage advice again sir!  As usual.


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> Seriously?   This is a foolish decision.  She is missing out on a world class education that will benefit her for the rest of her life.  The benefits are not the same in professional soccer for female soccer players compared to the men.


She will be a million dollars ahead by the time that "world class education" would matter.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> She will be a million dollars ahead by the time that "world class education" would matter.


Probably the most intelligent post Ive ever seen from you.
Granted, the bar isnt very high.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Probably the most intelligent post Ive ever seen from you.
> Granted, the bar isnt very high.


Most of my posts are intelligent, especially the ones where I point out your errors.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that Biggie Smalls and Junior Mafia says it best....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that Biggie Smalls and Junior Mafia says it best....


I hope she gets money, although i wish my kid got a chance to play against her in college.
Other than that, I could care less.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Most of my posts are intelligent, especially the ones where I point out your errors.


You are a legend.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a legend.


The legend-est.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Anyone going to Cal State Fullerton Sunday? USC plays CSLA and CSF.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Anyone going to Cal State Fullerton Sunday? USC plays CSLA and CSF.


I thought that they were playing Fullerton and the U18 WNT?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought that they were playing Fullerton and the U18 WNT?


Titian website says Fullerton and LA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Titian website says Fullerton and LA.


I just checked and they are playing the U18 WNT on Friday.  My bad.  Please carry on.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I just checked and they are playing the U18 WNT on Friday.  My bad.  Please carry on.


And the u18s lost


----------



## soccer661

I heard 18s and USC tied....3-3....? Is that right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> And the u18s lost


@gkrent what was the score of the game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@pulguita and @Swoosh how did $C look.  I saw Keidane and Jen K out at Silverlakes earlier in the month trying to get a little early scouting.  I would like to hear your take on the team.  Swoosh being the resident prognosticator and all has me curious.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> @gkrent what was the score of the game?


I'm confused.  My player was in a scrimmage against the u-18s last night.  Anyway the national team lost 3-2 against a combine team put together by klimokova.  Fun game to watch.  KP is a baller and so is her fellow Stanford commit.  If they choose to play those two the way Klimkova does they will be tough!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I'm confused.  My player was in a scrimmage against the u-18s last night.  Anyway the national team lost 3-2 against a combine team put together by klimokova.  Fun game to watch.  KP is a baller and so is her fellow Stanford commit.  If they choose to play those two the way Klimkova does they will be tough!


I am aware that there was a combined team put together that played the U18's.  I also heard that the U18's were going to scrimmage $C.  It would have been nice to go check those games out but my teen had other plans.

Regarding Stanford.  They are loaded every year.  It's going to be tough for any new player to break into that starting lineup especially when Sullivan comes back.  If I was to bet I would say that MH and KP are locks to start.  CK and CM will be in the running.  The real question for them is who is going to play centerback next to Cook.  With Amack transferring all of a sudden that becomes a hole and against their schedule that could be a problem.  Again this is a first world problem but against the tougher attacking teams in the country that could be a problem.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I am aware that there was a combined team put together that played the U18's.  I also heard that the U18's were going to scrimmage $C.  It would have been nice to go check those games out but my teen had other plans.
> 
> Regarding Stanford.  They are loaded every year.  It's going to be tough for any new player to break into that starting lineup especially when Sullivan comes back.  If I was to bet I would say that MH and KP are locks to start.  CK and CM will be in the running.  The real question for them is who is going to play centerback next to Cook.  With Amack transferring all of a sudden that becomes a hole and against their schedule that could be a problem.  Again this is a first world problem but against the tougher attacking teams in the country that could be a problem.


SS is an awesome CB.  Might have to hit the weight room tho


----------



## soccer661

There were two games...they split up the 18's...the first game was the one gkent talking about....they were calling it vs "ODP"girls...and then the second game of the night was vs USC...
Not sure what the first score game score was vs ODP-- I heard it was close (maybe 2-3?) and the second score was told to me as 3-3 vs USC. 
We wanted to go as well, but DD had a training last night and game this morning...heard it was good tho!!


----------



## gkrent

soccer661 said:


> There were two games...they split up the 18's...the first game was the one gkent talking about....they were calling it vs "ODP"girls...and then the second game of the night was vs USC...
> Not sure what the first score game score was vs ODP-- I heard it was close (maybe 2-3?) and the second score was told to me as 3-3 vs USC.
> We wanted to go as well, but DD had a training last night and game this morning...heard it was good tho!!


The score was 3-2 "ODP" girls.  I would have stayed if I knew they were playing  USC!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

USC 1 0 over Fullerton today, very even game. USC has some pretty stout girls out there. USC beat up on CS LA, just say the last 20 minutes though.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> USC 1 0 over Fullerton today, very even game. USC has some pretty stout girls out there. USC beat up on CS LA, just say the last 20 minutes though.


Fullerton always has a strong squad.
From what I have seen from USC this spring, they are not the same team they were last season.
That was an awesome team.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Fullerton always has a strong squad.
> From what I have seen from USC this spring, they are not the same team they were last season.
> That was an awesome team.


To be fair, it was the second game back to back for SC, but not really that impressive.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> To be fair, it was the second game back to back for SC, but not really that impressive.


Let's give them some time.  I don't expect them to be as strong as last year but they should still be somewhere between 3 and 6 in the Pac 12.  Them, Utah, Colorado, Cal and UDub will be fighting for the spots behind Stanford and UCLA.  Should be another interesting season and another season of the haves and have not's.  The Cardinal and Bruins will likely each have 9-10 wins in conference and there will be several teams with 6-8 wins bunched behind them and 5 teams that will have 1-5 wins.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Not a good result for Cal.  Great result for Santa Clara.

http://www.santaclarabroncos.com/sports/w-soccer/2016-17/releases/20170417ozqhvg


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Bernie Sanders I see that the waves are hosting Texas A&M on the 18 of August to open the season.  They are a solid team but the Waves are the toughest team on their cupcake schedule.  If that game is early enough I might want to check that out.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> @Bernie Sanders I see that the waves are hosting Texas A&M on the 18 of August to open the season.  They are a solid team but the Waves are the toughest team on their cupcake schedule.  If that game is early enough I might want to check that out.


PM me early. I usually stop at "Tavern One" on PCH before the game.
You can buy me a beer.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Not a good result for Cal.  Great result for Santa Clara.
> 
> http://www.santaclarabroncos.com/sports/w-soccer/2016-17/releases/20170417ozqhvg


Natilie K. was a long time club team mate of my kid.
She is as good a (women's) soccer player as you will find. (anywhere)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> PM me early. I usually stop at "Tavern One" on PCH before the game.
> You can buy me a beer.


I owe you one so that sounds good to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Natilie K. was a long time club team mate of my kid.
> She is as good a (women's) soccer player as you will find. (anywhere)


I remember her.  You guys at one point had her, your daughter, Katie P and Leah P if I remember correctly.  Maybe if I had my daughter play up a year they would have been teammates and she wouldn't have left WCFC.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I remember her.  You guys at one point had her, your daughter, Katie P and Leah P if I remember correctly.  Maybe if I had my daughter play up a year they would have been teammates and she wouldn't have left WCFC.


NK always played a year up.
From u-littles, all the way until she played down to her age the last year.
My kid never played with KP, but had a couple great seasons with LP.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> PM me early. I usually stop at "Tavern One" on PCH before the game.
> You can buy me a beer.


If you show up, Ill have one wait'n for you.
We're good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> If you show up, Ill have one wait'n for you.
> We're good.


I am definitely going to try.  It's all going to depend upon another game that I believe will be later in the day so I can go to Malibu first.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I am definitely going to try.  It's all going to depend upon another game that I believe will be later in the day so I can go to Malibu first.


If the game is on Friday, they usually play at 3:00
On Sundays they go at 1:00.

Tavern 1 has a good burger, and Sculpin on draft at a remarkably fair price.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kelcie Hedge transfers to Santa Clara!  Big pickup for the Broncos and a HUGE loss for the Huskies!

http://www.santaclarabroncos.com/sports/w-soccer/2016-17/releases/20170424o3vspv


----------



## soccer661

Crazy last minute transfers....wow...
MAP-- I know you mentioned Amack transferring-- do you know to where?


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Crazy last minute transfers....wow...
> MAP-- I know you mentioned Amack transferring-- do you know to where?


Vanderbilt.  Another top 15 or 20 academic school.  She won't be headed there until she graduates next month from Stanford.  She is very smart to not give up that Stanford name on her diploma!  She will be going to grad school at Vandy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Crazy last minute transfers....wow...
> MAP-- I know you mentioned Amack transferring-- do you know to where?


Amack was most likely a money thing.  Paul spends all of his money and probably had the money that she would need for a 5th year already committed to your player's class.


----------



## MakeAPlay

With only a few weeks left in the spring season I wanted to give my thoughts on the top 25 teams.  I divided them into 4 different groupings.  By my estimates each team in the group is pretty close and would be favored against the teams in the next tier.

Tier 1

Penn St.
North Carolina
Duke
Stanford
UCLA
Florida St.

My money is on one on these 6 teams winning it all.  Not a real surprise as these programs are the blue bloods and consistently bring in the lions share of YNT talent year in and year out.  Whichever of these teams get hot come October/November will likely be hoisting the trophy in Orlando.  All of these teams except North Carolina play nice looking soccer and UNC is capable of it but will do whatever is necessary to win.

Tier 2

Notre Dame
West Virginia
Santa Clara
Utah
Georgetown
Virginia
BYU

All of these teams did well last season and return a good core of players.  All of these teams have potential to win the national title but each has an issue that needs resolving before they can do it.

Tier 3

Florida
Long Beach St.
USC
Pepperdine
Colorado
NC State
Texas A&M

This is a talented grouping of teams that each are capable of beating the teams above them on any given day.  Each of these teams have a few question marks that need to be addressed in order to really have a shot at making it to Orlando.  This is the darkhorse group and my money is on at least one of these teams making a surprise run to the Elite 8.

Tier 4

Arkansas
Cal
Michigan
Auburn
Oklahoma

This is what I call the group of potential.  All of these teams either have had recent success or have all of the talent needed to achieve success.  It's just a matter of answering a few questions and putting the potential together.  The most intriguing team in the group is Cal.  They always get top 10 recruiting classes so the talent isn't the issue.  Playing consistently week in and week out seems to be their challenge.  If they can play to their potential all of the time they could be a contender for a trip to Orlando.  If they play inconsistently they could be looking at another first round exit.


----------



## gkrent

I disagree with Georgetown in Tier 2.  Watched them play back in March and was NOT impressed.  I think BYU is placed properly but on the cusp of being Tier 3.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I disagree with Georgetown in Tier 2.  Watched them play back in March and was NOT impressed.  I think BYU is placed properly but on the cusp of being Tier 3.


The thing about Georgetown is that they always seem to play well against the better teams, other than Stanford.  Regarding BYU they have a first round NWSL player at forward and only a few teams have the ability to match up with her.  A team is going to have to hold the ball to beat them.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> I disagree with Georgetown in Tier 2.  Watched them play back in March and was NOT impressed.  I think BYU is placed properly but on the cusp of being Tier 3.


Its hard to tell in the spring which teams will be strongest in the fall.
I like the general list, and its pretty well thought out.

I would switch BYU and Pepperdine, but of course, Im partial.
BYU lost alot of firepower to graduation last season, and the Waves were co-champs last season in the WCC.
This spring, Pepperdine looked much better against USC and UCLA than last year, and have a solid freshman class coming in.
I put Santa Clara and Pepperdine at the top of the WCC this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Its hard to tell in the spring which teams will be strongest in the fall.
> I like the general list, and its pretty well thought out.
> 
> I would switch BYU and Pepperdine, but of course, Im partial.
> BYU lost alot of firepower to graduation last season, and the Waves were co-champs last season in the WCC.
> This spring, Pepperdine looked much better against USC and UCLA than last year, and have a solid freshman class coming in.
> I put Santa Clara and Pepperdine at the top of the WCC this year.


I agree that it is hard to judge based solely upon spring.  There is a lot less pressure, teams work on different formations/tactics and coaches empty their benches.  I agree about Pepperdine looking pretty solid.  I saw them cause an excellent team to look very disjointed.  I thought that they looked better than Santa Clara, however, the Broncos have made a couple of nice adds.  I will get to see them and BYU early this August.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The fall season is a little less than 9 weeks away.  WPSL is already going.  The teams know their schedules (even if they haven't been released to the public yet).  This will be a fun year.  The College Cup is in Orlando this year.  Let's here everyone's thoughts on the season.  Who are the teams that could be bound for Orlando?  Who is going to win the WCC?  Who is going to win the Pac 12?  The ACC looks good who is going to be the big dog out there?  Are the Trojan's going to go with a 3 back formation?  What's with all of the craziness at Long Beach St.?  Having 40 players on the roster is pretty crazy.

I know a few teams that are set up for some pretty solid season's.  I'm going to enjoy the next 2 months without any soccer but I sure can't wait for August 11th!  It's going to be one helluva Friday night game!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The fall season is a little less than 9 weeks away.  WPSL is already going.  The teams know their schedules (even if they haven't been released to the public yet).  This will be a fun year.  The College Cup is in Orlando this year.  Let's here everyone's thoughts on the season.  Who are the teams that could be bound for Orlando?  Who is going to win the WCC?  Who is going to win the Pac 12?  The ACC looks good who is going to be the big dog out there?  Are the Trojan's going to go with a 3 back formation?  What's with all of the craziness at Long Beach St.?  Having 40 players on the roster is pretty crazy.
> 
> I know a few teams that are set up for some pretty solid season's.  I'm going to enjoy the next 2 months without any soccer but I sure can't wait for August 11th!  It's going to be one helluva Friday night game!


What's august 11th?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> What's august 11th?


A scrimmage against the best opponent any college team will face all season.  Should be a fun game to watch.  Also look forward to seeing you on the 15th of September.  Not quite the view of last year's soirée and the parking is a few bucks but if you get to the area early their are more options for adult beverages and uber can drop you off right next to the stadium.


----------



## gkrent

How about this weekend's WPSL matches?  Beach's roster is a YNT who's who!  MAP, is your player healthy?  NG, did your player find a WPSL home?  Bernie, is your kid playing this weekend?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> How about this weekend's WPSL matches?  Beach's roster is a YNT who's who!  MAP, is your player healthy?  NG, did your player find a WPSL home?  Bernie, is your kid playing this weekend?


My player is sitting out the next 6-8 weeks to rest her injury.  I heard that your player was injured too.  I hope that she is healing well.  She has a good chance to do big things this year.  Good luck to her.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> My player is sitting out the next 6-8 weeks to rest her injury.  I heard that your player was injured too.  I hope that she is healing well.  She has a good chance to do big things this year.  Good luck to her.


Sucks.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My player is sitting out the next 6-8 weeks to rest her injury.  I heard that your player was injured too.  I hope that she is healing well.  She has a good chance to do big things this year.  Good luck to her.


No, she's not injured.  She be ready to play this weekend 

6-8 weeks...just in time for when things *really* start getting good!   I wouldn't be surprised if she's better sooner with all the rehab resources she will have back at school


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sucks.


It does.  It is a good chance for her to get some rest.  She will likely top 2000 minutes this season so getting her back to 100% is key.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> It does.  It is a good chance for her to get some rest.  She will likely top 2000 minutes this season so getting her back to 100% is key.


Best of luck.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> How about this weekend's WPSL matches?  Beach's roster is a YNT who's who!  MAP, is your player healthy?  NG, did your player find a WPSL home?  Bernie, is your kid playing this weekend?


I dont know if she's playing or not.
A tree fell on her car, and she hasnt made it to practice all week.
Im trying to help her get things squared away, but she doesnt have a ride to LB as it stands.
We're trying to figure something out.

Good news. She's healthy.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> How about this weekend's WPSL matches?  Beach's roster is a YNT who's who!  MAP, is your player healthy?  NG, did your player find a WPSL home?  Bernie, is your kid playing this weekend?


She is playing for a WPSL team, but can't be at the game this Saturday.


----------



## NoGoal

I heard several club coaches are already recruiting this newborn for their Girls DA team.

https://www.yahoo.com/gma/florida-mom-gives-birth-13-5-pound-baby-194907089--abc-news-parenting.html


----------



## NoGoal

We are always reading the international women are catching up to the US Womens team or has passed them.  If we are doing many things wrong, why do international YNT players keep committing to play D1 womens soccer?

This Brazillian U15/17 committed to ASU for this coming fall season.  We know about Jessie Fleming, Canadian YNT players at West Virginia, FSU with their European international recruits, Colorado signed a New Zealand YNT player for this fall, etc.


----------



## Justafan

On a side note, as much as SoCal is a hotbed for girls soccer, SoCal softball is even a hotter bed. The final between Oklahoma and Florida has 14  Cali girls (almost all from SoCal), 7 from Florida, 4-Ok, 3-Tx, & 3-Ga.  Even in years without a California team, the college World Series (8 teams) usually has triple the number of girls from California than any other state.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> If we are doing many things wrong, why do international YNT players keep committing to play D1 womens soccer?


You know the answer.  It's the best life option and the only realistic soccer option for women (except Pugh).


----------



## NoGoal

Justafan said:


> On a side note, as much as SoCal is a hotbed for girls soccer, SoCal softball is even a hotter bed. The final between Oklahoma and Florida has 14  Cali girls (almost all from SoCal), 7 from Florida, 4-Ok, 3-Tx, & 3-Ga.  Even in years without a California team, the college World Series (8 teams) usually has triple the number of girls from California than any other state.


When my DD was on her official visit last October.  At the football game, I was talking to a parent from SoCal.  Her DD was there for her unoffical visit.  I asked what sport she said, softball.  I then asked, what grade....8th grade!  She told me Power 5 schools start recruiting softball players at 8th grade and it's not uncommon to see 8th graders committing either.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Just under 7 weeks until training camps start.  I'm enjoying the free time but I can't wait.  I'm hearing a lot of noise about a few programs.  'SC might be preseason #1 if the NSCAA holds to it's past precedent but I am hearing 3 names come up.  Stanford, UCLA and Florida State are names that keep popping up as the bettors favorites.  Also heard was North Carolina and Duke.  The big darkhorse is looking to be Notre Dame. 

I can't wait for August.


----------



## outside!

I know that USC players are starting in a couple of weeks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> I know that USC players are starting in a couple of weeks.


All that they are starting is summer informal workouts.  Many schools will be starting those as most of the freshmen in the conference report in two weeks for summer school.  I am not sure if this is the case on the Farm but it is most elsewhere in that conference.


----------



## bruinblue14

Just out of curiosity as my dd is a few years away from all this, but I heard it's becoming (or has been?) common for girls to be asked to graduate early and start playing/training in the spring prior to what would have been their freshman year. Is this true? What happens if the girl decides she wants to finish out her senior year?


----------



## gkrent

bruinblue14 said:


> Just out of curiosity as my dd is a few years away from all this, but I heard it's becoming (or has been?) common for girls to be asked to graduate early and start playing/training in the spring prior to what would have been their freshman year. Is this true? What happens if the girl decides she wants to finish out her senior year?


I don't think its mandatory (due to NCAA rules).  My daughter passed on summer school/informal workouts because of her schedule...and her coaching staff was fine with it as long as she shows up to training camp fit.


----------



## CaliKlines

bruinblue14 said:


> Just out of curiosity as my dd is a few years away from all this, but I heard it's becoming (or has been?) common for girls to be asked to graduate early and start playing/training in the spring prior to what would have been their freshman year. Is this true? What happens if the girl decides she wants to finish out her senior year?


18 of our 22 players have committed to schools like Arizona, Cal-Berkeley, Northwestern, ASU, Texas Tech, TCU and others, and I know of only 1 that is going to go that route. Most have stayed in high school and completed their senior year.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Just under 7 weeks until training camps start.  I'm enjoying the free time but I can't wait.  I'm hearing a lot of noise about a few programs.  'SC might be preseason #1 if the NSCAA holds to it's past precedent but I am hearing 3 names come up.  Stanford, UCLA and Florida State are names that keep popping up as the bettors favorites.  Also heard was North Carolina and Duke.  The big darkhorse is looking to be Notre Dame.
> 
> I can't wait for August.


Come on bud you've been in the game way too long.  We all know the only No.1 ranking is the one that comes out after the season is over!  Wink!


----------



## pulguita

bruinblue14 said:


> Just out of curiosity as my dd is a few years away from all this, but I heard it's becoming (or has been?) common for girls to be asked to graduate early and start playing/training in the spring prior to what would have been their freshman year. Is this true? What happens if the girl decides she wants to finish out her senior year?


Its really up to the kid.  The draft is in December and if they want to play at the next level most don't want to be going to school in the spring.  They can always come back to walk graduation in the spring.  Mine plans on graduating in 3 1/2 years with a degree and a masters.


----------



## outside!

pulguita said:


> Its really up to the kid.  The draft is in December and if they want to play at the next level most don't want to be going to school in the spring.  They can always come back to walk graduation in the spring.  Mine plans on graduating in 3 1/2 years with a degree and a masters.


Are you talking about the transition from HS to college, or college to WPSL? I think the original question had to do with graduating early from HS.

DD was asked to consider graduating HS early and start college in the spring. After considering the work load of her junior year, she opted to complete her senior year of HS rather than graduating early. Her college coach is very understanding and presented the option as an opportunity without pressure.


----------



## MakeAPlay

bruinblue14 said:


> Just out of curiosity as my dd is a few years away from all this, but I heard it's becoming (or has been?) common for girls to be asked to graduate early and start playing/training in the spring prior to what would have been their freshman year. Is this true? What happens if the girl decides she wants to finish out her senior year?


It really just depends upon the player.  My player's team had one player join early last season (she was a JC transfer) and one this season (graduated early).  My kid wanted to finish high school and enjoy her last few months with her friends.  She went to summer school early and is continuing to do it for the next few years so that she can graduate after the season her senior year.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> It really just depends upon the player.  My player's team had one player join early last season (she was a JC transfer) and one this season (graduated early).  My kid wanted to finish high school and enjoy her last few months with her friends.  She went to summer school early and is continuing to do it for the next few years so that she can graduate after the season her senior year.


Agree with MAP.  Depends on the kid.  Mine had a blast in HS and no way she was missing spring and graduation.  She would have done 4 more years!  If your kid can't wait to get out then go for it.


----------



## NoGoal

pulguita said:


> Agree with MAP.  Depends on the kid.  Mine had a blast in HS and no way she was missing spring and graduation.  She would have done 4 more years!  If your kid can't wait to get out then go for it.


And there is no guarantee reporting to college a semester early to participate in spring college scrimmages means they will play more come fall.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> It really just depends upon the player.  My player's team had one player join early last season (she was a JC transfer) and one this season (graduated early).  My kid wanted to finish high school and enjoy her last few months with her friends.  She went to summer school early and is continuing to do it for the next few years so that she can graduate after the season her senior year.


Concur.


----------



## MakeAPlay

6 more weeks until camp starts.  Not a ton of time but plenty of time to do some last minute polishing.  This will be a fun year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

6 weeks until we see who has been putting in the work the last 5 months...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Think that several local players are going to have a big impact this season.  Off hand I can think of at least 6-10 that we will be hearing big things from this fall as freshman.


----------



## outside!

Pepperdine's D will be tougher.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Pepperdine's D will be tougher.


What makes you say that?  Most of their signees are attacking players.  I do like LI.  I remember that she played up a couple of games with the Eagles team in my player's age group many moons ago.  She was a very good player.  I thought that Pepperdine had improved when I saw them this spring.  We will see how they do in September.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> What makes you say that?  Most of their signees are attacking players.  I do like LI.  I remember that she played up a couple of games with the Eagles team in my player's age group many moons ago.  She was a very good player.  I thought that Pepperdine had improved when I saw them this spring.  We will see how they do in September.


They are getting a very fast, skilled defender (who also has the gift of usually being in focus and not making a funny face in action shots). It is tough to get playing time as a freshman, but I would not be surprised to see her get some minutes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> They are getting a very fast, skilled defender (who also has the gift of usually being in focus and not making a funny face in action shots). It is tough to get playing time as a freshman, but I would not be surprised to see her get some minutes.


Being a former high level soccer player yourself you know that a capable defender is worth their weight and gold and usually find their way onto the field sooner versus later.  The freshman players from SoCal that had the most impact on their respective teams this year were primarily defensive players so I suspect that you are right.  Good luck to her and I hope to see her on the field in mid September.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> What makes you say that?  Most of their signees are attacking players.  I do like LI.  I remember that she played up a couple of games with the Eagles team in my player's age group many moons ago.  She was a very good player.  I thought that Pepperdine had improved when I saw them this spring.  We will see how they do in September.


L.I. is a STUD!


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Being a former high level soccer player yourself you know that a capable defender is worth their weight and gold and usually find their way onto the field sooner versus later.  The freshman players from SoCal that had the most impact on their respective teams this year were primarily defensive players so I suspect that you are right.  Good luck to her and I hope to see her on the field in mid September.


You are correct on defenders, but I was never a high level player. I played one season on a coed rec team (with a great coach, Thanks Mike!), then we moved to a small town where the PE coach laughed at me and told me to move to Germany when I asked why we did not have a soccer team. I played one season there on a youth center team with no coach. We would drive to El Paso for games. The other team was always from Juarez and they would forfeit since they always had players that could not prove they were under 18. We would play anyway and they would blow us out. I was a good enough defender that the coach of one of the Mexican teams came and told me I played a great game with a lot of heart after one game (I was small and fast and liked to slide tackle). I quit after that season since I got tired of my older teammates beating up on me and stealing my ball. I wish I had stuck with it, but skateboards, dirt bikes and band became my outlet. That small town now has a large soccer complex, so I got the last laugh on that PE coach. He is dead not, but FU coach McDowell.


----------



## PLSAP

outside! said:


> You are correct on defenders, but I was never a high level player. I played one season on a coed rec team (with a great coach, Thanks Mike!), then we moved to a small town where the PE coach laughed at me and told me to move to Germany when I asked why we did not have a soccer team. I played one season there on a youth center team with no coach. We would drive to El Paso for games. The other team was always from Juarez and they would forfeit since they always had players that could not prove they were under 18. We would play anyway and they would blow us out. I was a good enough defender that the coach of one of the Mexican teams came and told me I played a great game with a lot of heart after one game (I was small and fast and liked to slide tackle). I quit after that season since I got tired of my older teammates beating up on me and stealing my ball. I wish I had stuck with it, but skateboards, dirt bikes and band became my outlet. That small town now has a large soccer complex, so I got the last laugh on that PE coach. He is dead not, but FU coach McDowell.


You go! Just let it out! It sounds like you've needed to get that out for a while.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> You are correct on defenders, but I was never a high level player. I played one season on a coed rec team (with a great coach, Thanks Mike!), then we moved to a small town where the PE coach laughed at me and told me to move to Germany when I asked why we did not have a soccer team. I played one season there on a youth center team with no coach. We would drive to El Paso for games. The other team was always from Juarez and they would forfeit since they always had players that could not prove they were under 18. We would play anyway and they would blow us out. I was a good enough defender that the coach of one of the Mexican teams came and told me I played a great game with a lot of heart after one game (I was small and fast and liked to slide tackle). I quit after that season since I got tired of my older teammates beating up on me and stealing my ball. I wish I had stuck with it, but skateboards, dirt bikes and band became my outlet. That small town now has a large soccer complex, so I got the last laugh on that PE coach. He is dead not, but FU coach McDowell.


I love the insight and wish your daughter the best this season.  It's pretty incredible to watch out little girls sprout.  Good luck to you and your.


----------



## NoGoal

Pac12 schedule has been released.
http://pac-12.com/womens-soccer/schedule/20170809


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Pac12 schedule has been released.
> http://pac-12.com/womens-soccer/schedule/20170809


The Huskies have a pretty legit schedule.  Opening on the road in Ann Arbor is no joke!


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I love the insight and wish your daughter the best this season.  It's pretty incredible to watch out little girls sprout.  Good luck to you and your.


Thanks. This first year of GDA should be interesting.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> They are getting a very fast, skilled defender (who also has the gift of usually being in focus and not making a funny face in action shots). It is tough to get playing time as a freshman, but I would not be surprised to see her get some minutes.


Looking forward to this season.
Would be awesome to get a solid outside back so HH can go up top and really add another dimension to the team.
Very promising group of young women coming in.
Really optimistic about the season, amigo.


----------



## outside!

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looking forward to this season.
> Would be awesome to get a solid outside back so HH can go up top and really add another dimension to the team.
> Very promising group of young women coming in.
> Really optimistic about the season, amigo.


I plan to make it to at least one game, sans camera so I can cheer and heckle!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

outside! said:


> Pepperdine's D will be tougher.


They were pretty good last season.
If they're better we could see something special


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> The Huskies have a pretty legit schedule.  Opening on the road in Ann Arbor is no joke!


I saw that, 3 Big10 away matches in a row and Florida at home.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Looking forward to this season.
> Would be awesome to get a solid outside back so HH can go up top and really add another dimension to the team.
> Very promising group of young women coming in.
> Really optimistic about the season, amigo.


Pepperdine is getting one of the best outside backs in the SoCal 2017 class with L.I. this fall.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> Thanks. This first year of GDA should be interesting.


For us, the sideline will be the safest place.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Congrats to all of the parents that have out of state and out of area players that are heading off to school in the next week or so.  I know that summer school is starting and the trend is for girls to come in a month or two early to get used to school.  It's a sad day but an exciting one.  Our babies are starting a new chapter in their journey.  Good luck to all of them.


----------



## It won't matter later

MakeAPlay said:


> Congrats to all of the parents that have out of state and out of area players that are heading off to school in the next week or so.  I know that summer school is starting and the trend is for girls to come in a month or two early to get used to school.  It's a sad day but an exciting one.  Our babies are starting a new chapter in their journey.  Good luck to all of them.



Thanks.  Mine has been through 4 days of class and 3 days of workouts and is still loving her choice of school and program.  I consider that a perfect start.  I do think our California kids have an advantage when it comes to preparing.  Because most players play at a high level out here, they know what to do to be ready.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It won't matter later said:


> Thanks.  Mine has been through 4 days of class and 3 days of workouts and is still loving her choice of school and program.  I consider that a perfect start.  I do think our California kids have an advantage when it comes to preparing.  Because most players play at a high level out here, they know what to do to be ready.


Congrats @It won't matter later !!  I would consider your player's first week to be a rousing success!  Good luck to her this season on and off of the pitch!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The 2018 College Cup location could be a serious problem especially if Stanford decides to do what the state schools are doing.  $C isn't in sync so we will see....


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> The 2018 College Cup location could be a serious problem especially if Stanford decides to do what the state schools are doing.  $C isn't in sync so we will see....


Do tell.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C plays ten road games...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> $C plays ten road games...


Why does that make the college cup location a serious problem?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Do tell.


Stanford and one of the state schools will both be pretty stacked and possible college cup teams.  The college cup is back in North Carolina and state schools can't play games there.  So if that stats school is in the college cup they will have to forfeit or get some sort of waiver.  Stanford may or may not do what the state schools do.  $C isn't doing what the state schools are doing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford and one of the state schools will both be pretty stacked and possible college cup teams.  The college cup is back in North Carolina and state schools can't play games there.  So if that stats school is in the college cup they will have to forfeit or get some sort of waiver.  Stanford may or may not do what the state schools do.  $C isn't doing what the state schools are doing.


Why cant they play there?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why does that make the college cup location a serious problem?


That doesn't.  My prior post does.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Maybe its time to tell the state schools to pull their heads out of their asses, and concentrate on whats important, instead of flag waving their pet causes on the rest of us.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why cant they play there?


California public funds cannot be used for travel to North Carolina, Texas, Kansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Kentucky, South Dakota and Tennessee.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe its time to tell the state schools to pull their heads out of their asses, and concentrate on whats important, instead of flag waving their pet causes on the rest of us.


I don't think the players have a problem with it.  Maybe those states should stop mixing church and state.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think the players have a problem with it.  Maybe those states should stop mixing church and state.


Maybe that goes both ways.
Mixing Church and State is not how I read it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe that goes both ways.
> Mixing Church and State is not how I read it.


Fair enough.  I am curious as to how it will play out.  The California public schools are strong across a wide variety of sports.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Luckily outside of Texas and North Carolina the other states are minor players in most sports.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Luckily outside of Texas and North Carolina the other states are minor players in most sports.


One option could be for the athletes to put pressure on the state to back the F off on the social crusade, and get back to the three R's.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Maybe its time to tell the state schools to pull their heads out of their asses, and concentrate on whats important, instead of flag waving their pet causes on the rest of us.


Soccer games are important?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> Soccer games are important?


At least as important as the political charade that would prevent them.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Stanford and one of the state schools will both be pretty stacked and possible college cup teams.  The college cup is back in North Carolina and state schools can't play games there.  So if that stats school is in the college cup they will have to forfeit or get some sort of waiver.  Stanford may or may not do what the state schools do.  $C isn't doing what the state schools are doing.


The College Cup will be held in Florida.
http://www.ncaa.com/championships/soccer-women/d1


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> The College Cup will be held in Florida.
> http://www.ncaa.com/championships/soccer-women/d1


It is in the Orlando Pride's new stadium this year but in 2018 it is in Cary, NC and in 2019 it is in San Jose.  My only concern is that one year as 2019 will be my player's last season.  It goes back to North Carolina in 2020 so it will likely be a concern for some that year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> One option could be for the athletes to put pressure on the state to back the F off on the social crusade, and get back to the three R's.
> Just a suggestion.


The athletes would be supportive of the boycott for the most part.  I honestly wouldn't have a problem with her team going undefeated and then refusing to play.  The NCAA is pretty forward thinking and since a good percentage of the national championships come from the Golden state I think that exceptions may be made.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> One option could be for the athletes to put pressure on the state to back the F off on the social crusade, and get back to the three R's.
> Just a suggestion.


You consider punishing states for not providing basic civil rights for minority groups a "social crusade"?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> You consider punishing states for not providing basic civil rights for minority groups a "social crusade"?


No.
I consider the social crusade, a social crusade.

If you can point to a "basic civil right" any of the states in question do not provide, we may have an agreement.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> California public funds cannot be used for travel to North Carolina, Texas, Kansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Kentucky, South Dakota and Tennessee.


Why, specifically?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Why, specifically?


I'm sure you would have been against a boycott of southern states during Jim Crow as well. Until all our citizens are granted equal rights, it is up to us to put a spotlight on those that deny them. I'm assuming you do not have an lgbtq family member or close friend that you love denied their basic rights.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> I'm sure you would have been against a boycott of southern states during Jim Crow as well. Until all our citizens are granted equal rights, it is up to us to put a spotlight on those that deny them. I'm assuming you do not have an lgbtq family member or close friend that you love denied their basic rights.


You assume alot, but it doesnt seem like you want to specifically explain which "basic rights" are being taken away.
Are you confusing civil liberties with civil rights?
Are you referring to "basic rights" as constitutional rights?

Which "rights" ?


----------



## push_up

chargerfan said:


> I'm sure you would have been against a boycott of southern states during Jim Crow as well. Until all our citizens are granted equal rights, it is up to us to put a spotlight on those that deny them. I'm assuming you do not have an lgbtq family member or close friend that you love denied their basic rights.


You California people are f-ing retarded when it comes to social issues.  80% of the country laughs there asses off at your stupidity.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> I'm sure you would have been against a boycott of southern states during Jim Crow as well. Until all our citizens are granted equal rights, it is up to us to put a spotlight on those that deny them. I'm assuming you do not have an lgbtq family member or close friend that you love denied their basic rights.


I'll disregard the baseless insinuation, and give you the benefit of the doubt.
Lets say, for the sake of argument, that our state legislature disagrees with the state legislature of another state.
The legislatures of both states are duly elected by the citizens of those states to represent them.
Both states fall under the jurisdiction of the federal government where "basic" constitutional, civil, and federal laws demand adherence to our constitution.
States rights are protected under the constitution as well, and this is the crux of the argument.

How would you like it if Texas and Kentucky or South Carolina decided they knew better than the people of our state, how we should run it under the framework of the US Constitution?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Let the kids play their games, and take the political game to capitol hill.
We dont need any political group using sports as a weapon against their poilitical adversaries.

btw, I didnt bring this up.
I just disagree with the tactic.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Let the kids play their games, and take the political game to capitol hill.
> We dont need any political group using sports as a weapon against their poilitical adversaries.
> 
> btw, I didnt bring this up.
> I just disagree with the tactic.


I brought it up and to be quite honest with you creatively discriminatory laws are commonplace in the South.  I'm sorry but there are absolutes and those states will change once something that matters to them is affected.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I brought it up and to be quite honest with you creatively discriminatory laws are commonplace in the South.  I'm sorry but there are absolutes and those states will change once something that matters to them is affected.


Commonplace?
Can you tell me which laws you are referring to?
Are there any "creatively discriminating" laws in California?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I brought it up and to be quite honest with you creatively discriminatory laws are commonplace in the South.  I'm sorry but there are absolutes and those states will change once something that matters to them is affected.


Again, retarded.  Not one legislature gives a shit about women's college soccer.  Now I am laughing.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

push_up said:


> Again, retarded.  No one gives a shit about women's college soccer.  Now I am laughing.


I give a shit about it, but to be honest, only because my daughters play it.
I think the intended "boycott" includes other sports as well.

My take, is that we have a social crusade, pretending to be a real civil rights cause.

Nobody will even tell me which "basic rights" are being infringed.


----------



## push_up

No basic rights are being infringed.  You can still stick your stick and platinum vajeen where you want.  You can dress up as a girl or boy.  You can even think you are a girl or a boy with or without a stick.  You can even be queer if you choose.  The point is that you can choose but I don't have to agree with it.  GOD BLESS AMERICA.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> You assume alot, but it doesnt seem like you want to specifically explain which "basic rights" are being taken away.
> Are you confusing civil liberties with civil rights?
> Are you referring to "basic rights" as constitutional rights?
> 
> Which "rights" ?


The rights to marry, start a family, join an extracurricular at a public school, use the damn restroom, etc. based on gender or sexuality. 

I believe you need to look up the definition of civil rights.

So I assumed correctly?


----------



## chargerfan

push_up said:


> No basic rights are being infringed.  You can still stick your stick and platinum vajeen where you want.  You can dress up as a girl or boy.  You can even think you are a girl or a boy with or without a stick.  You can even be queer if you choose.  The point is that you can choose but I don't have to agree with it.  GOD BLESS AMERICA.



Came for the soccer talk, ended up getting bigotry and ignorance. Trumps America, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> The rights to marry, start a family, join an extracurricular at a public school, use the damn restroom, etc. based on gender or sexuality.
> 
> I believe you need to look up the definition of civil rights.
> 
> So I assumed correctly?


The right to marry is not exclusive. We can come back to that.
Which extracurriculars are people being unfairly discriminated against, and who is not allowed to use the restroom?

We need to be specific in order to understand what this is about.
This "boycott will affect a lot of people. I just want to understand what we are talking about here.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Came for the soccer talk, ended up getting bigotry and ignorance. Trumps America, ladies and gentlemen.


I am trying to understand your point of view, and have not said one hateful word.
Ive even been patient with your less than civil insinuations toward me.

I did not bring this up.
Im just providing an alternative view of the situation.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I am trying to understand your point of view, and have not said one hateful word.
> Ive even been patient with your less than civil insinuations toward me.
> 
> I did not bring this up.
> Im just providing an alternative view of the situation.


The hateful post I was referring to has thankfully been deleted. It wasn't yours.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> The right to marry is not exclusive. We can come back to that.
> Which extracurriculars are people being unfairly discriminated against, and who is not allowed to use the restroom?
> 
> We need to be specific in order to understand what this is about.
> This "boycott will affect a lot of people. I just want to understand what we are talking about here.


It is not exclusive in the way the 1st amendment is not exclusive. The government has a compelling interest in not allowing children to marry, family members to marry, etc. In the absence of compelling govt interest, there is the right to marry. Are you suggesting the govt has an interest in disallowing gay marriage?

Any extracurricular in ky (and maybe other states now) can refuse to allow a student join based on "religious freedom". So you have a gay daughter in bfe,ky who isn't offered a spot on her soccer team at her public high school bc of her sexuality. 

Who is not allowed to use the restroom? Any trans person who does not find it worth the embarrassment and probably harassment for using the restroom that coincides with their birth gender.


----------



## Zerodenero

push_up said:


> No basic rights are being infringed.  You can still stick your stick and platinum vajeen where you want.  You can dress up as a girl or boy.  You can even think you are a girl or a boy with or without a stick.  You can even be queer if you choose.  The point is that you can choose but I don't have to agree with it.  GOD BLESS AMERICA.


It is clear that you are not alone. 

Link:https://www.google.com/amp/nypost.com/2017/06/06/is-christian-us-soccer-player-boycotting-team-over-these-jerseys/amp/


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> It is not exclusive in the way the 1st amendment is not exclusive. The government has a compelling interest in not allowing children to marry, family members to marry, etc. In the absence of compelling govt interest, there is the right to marry. Are you suggesting the govt has an interest in disallowing gay marriage?
> 
> Any extracurricular in ky (and maybe other states now) can refuse to allow a student join based on "religious freedom". So you have a gay daughter in bfe,ky who isn't offered a spot on her soccer team at her public high school bc of her sexuality.
> 
> Who is not allowed to use the restroom? Any trans person who does not find it worth the embarrassment and probably harassment for using the restroom that coincides with their birth gender.


Gay marriage is legal in some states, and not legal in others, although I think the union is recognized in all 50. The "union" has equal protections under federal law.
I have a sister who is gay, and lives in the south, with her "partner", and is doing great.
Is there a public school in Kentucky that would not allow a female soccer player to play on a female soccer team because she's lesbian? If that is the case, I dont agree with it.
The restroom issue concerns not only the rights of the "trans", but the rights of others who wish to use the restroom of their designated gender.
Who's rights are more important?

This is a state and local issue that is best determined locally.
I dont want men in the bathroom with my daughters, but you may live in a town where everyone loves it
As a plumber, I understand plumbing, and how public restrooms are designed, not to embarrass, or empower people, but to accommodate a bodily function based on the plumbing "particulars" of the gender designated on the door.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gay marriage is legal in some states, and not legal in others, although I think the union is recognized in all 50. The "union" has equal protections under federal law.
> I have a sister who is gay, and lives in the south, with her "partner", and is doing great.
> Is there a public school in Kentucky that would not allow a female soccer player to play on a female soccer team because she's lesbian? If that is the case, I dont agree with it.
> The restroom issue concerns not only the rights of the "trans", but the rights of others who wish to use the restroom of their designated gender.
> Who's rights are more important?
> 
> This is a state and local issue that is best determined locally.
> I dont want men in the bathroom with my daughters, but you may live in a town where everyone loves it
> As a plumber, I understand plumbing, and how public restrooms are designed, not to embarrass, or empower people, but to accommodate a bodily function based on the plumbing "particulars" of the gender designated on the door.


Who is not being able to use the restroom of their choice because of the trans community? 

I am speaking of the embarrassment of a trans man who has to use the women's restroom under this law. I can tell you that every woman in there will tell him "wrong bathroom!", and when he doesn't exit, will either intervene further or call for security. Just because the guy needs to pee. And who knows what sort of comments would be made to a trans woman using the men's restroom. Especially at a bar or night club.


----------



## chargerfan

I think it's best to leave the soccer forum to soccer, and I didn't mean to help hijack this thread. But I do believe our daughters generation is much more enlightened, and it's inspiring to see them fight for true equality. We have strong, empowered young ladies off and on the field.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gay marriage is legal in some states, and not legal in others, although I think the union is recognized in all 50. The "union" has equal protections under federal law.
> I have a sister who is gay, and lives in the south, with her "partner", and is doing great.
> Is there a public school in Kentucky that would not allow a female soccer player to play on a female soccer team because she's lesbian? If that is the case, I dont agree with it.
> The restroom issue concerns not only the rights of the "trans", but the rights of others who wish to use the restroom of their designated gender.
> Who's rights are more important?
> 
> This is a state and local issue that is best determined locally.
> I dont want men in the bathroom with my daughters, but you may live in a town where everyone loves it
> As a plumber, I understand plumbing, and how public restrooms are designed, not to embarrass, or empower people, but to accommodate a bodily function based on the plumbing "particulars" of the gender designated on the door.


And I hate to tell you, but I'm sure your daughter has shared a public restroom with several trans women in her life. I truly think the focus of your concern should be the high percentage of women sexually assaulted in college by cisgender males. They are the the true threats to our daughters and that's  where mine concern lies.

Sorry, this is it! Back to college soccer!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> And I hate to tell you, but I'm sure your daughter has shared a public restroom with several trans women in her life. I truly think the focus of your concern should be the high percentage of women sexually assaulted in college by cisgender males. They are the the true threats to our daughters and that's  where mine concern lies.
> 
> Sorry, this is it! Back to college soccer!


If nobody knows, who cares? (as far as trannys using the rest room)
Simple.
I dont believe cis-gendered men should be allowed in the women's room either.


You understand there are two legitimate sides to this.
I certainly do.

This is why we should keep that political discussion on capitol hill, and not in NCAA sports.
Just like this thread.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> I think it's best to leave the soccer forum to soccer, and I didn't mean to help hijack this thread. But I do believe our daughters generation is much more enlightened, and it's inspiring to see them fight for true equality. We have strong, empowered young ladies off and on the field.


We all have our opinions on social norms and what should or should not be considered acceptable public policy.
I dont agree with you on some things, but do agree on others.

This does not make either of us hateful, bigoted, or ignorant.
It just means we aren't the same person.
Diversity in a nutshell.


----------



## Justafan

push_up said:


> You California people are f-ing retarded when it comes to social issues.  80% of the country laughs there asses off at your stupidity.


California is to the United States as the United States is to the world.  Think about who hates California the most and who hates the United States the most.  It's no coincidence that both are much more religiously conservative than California and the United States.


----------



## Justafan

Bernie Sanders said:


> This is a state and local issue that is best determined locally.
> 
> As a plumber,


That is correct, and California can choose not to do business with those states.  Likewise, Jalean Hinkle can choose not to participate with the USWNT.  Not a problem on either side for me.  

A plumber really?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> We all have our opinions on social norms and what should or should not be considered acceptable public policy.
> I dont agree with you on some things, but do agree on others.
> 
> This does not make either of us hateful, bigoted, or ignorant.
> It just means we aren't the same person.
> Diversity in a nutshell.


Of course it doesn't make me hateful, bigoted, or ignorant, as I have not expressed an opinion contrary to the belief that lgbtq community should be treated with dignity and equality in all matters. That would be you.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> If nobody knows, who cares? (as far as trannys using the rest room)
> Simple.
> I dont believe cis-gendered men should be allowed in the women's room either.
> 
> 
> You understand there are two legitimate sides to this.
> I certainly do.
> 
> This is why we should keep that political discussion on capitol hill, and not in NCAA sports.
> Just like this thread.


It is 2017. How about we not use the word, "tranny"?


----------



## Justafan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Let the kids play their games, and take the political game to capitol hill.
> We dont need any political group using sports as a weapon against their poilitical adversaries.
> 
> btw, I didnt bring this up.
> I just disagree with the tactic.


First off, any public institution from California that makes the college cup, or other meaningfull championship for that matter, will get a waiver.  

Bernie you are a very reasonable person and I respect that you stick to the arguments, but I disagree with your take.  

Too many people say they are for the 1st amendment until they disagree with the message.  Everybody says they are ok with people's right to protest UNTIL the protest disrupts their lives in some way (lots of people, left and right, hated the protests at LAX).  If protests never bothered anybody, they would not be protests.


----------



## Justafan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Are there any "creatively discriminating" laws in California?


The anti smoking laws are WAY over the top for my taste and I am not a smoker.  In fact I left an employer because the boss smoked inside the office.  But there are way too many restrictions regarding where a smoker can light up just because someone may catch a whiff of the exhale.


----------



## chargerfan

Justafan said:


> The anti smoking laws are WAY over the top for my taste and I am not a smoker.  In fact I left an employer because the boss smoked inside the office.  But there are way too many restrictions regarding where a smoker can light up just because someone may catch a whiff of the exhale.


But at least the government has an interest here, which is curbing illnesses and diseases caused by second hand smoke. These anti LGBT laws are nothing but bigotry codified.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Again, retarded.  Not one legislature gives a shit about women's college soccer.  Now I am laughing.


You are pretty stupid but then again you live in Arizona aka America's a$$hole.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Of course it doesn't make me hateful, bigoted, or ignorant, as I have not expressed an opinion contrary to the belief that lgbtq community should be treated with dignity and equality in all matters. That would be you.


I see what you did there. 
I gave you the benefit of the doubt, though we disagree.
There are many "communities" within our country, and just because you pick one, doesnt make those you disagree with, bigots.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I see what you did there.
> I gave you the benefit of the doubt, though we disagree.
> There are many "communities" within our country, and just because you pick one, doesnt make those you disagree with, bigots.


No, I saw what you did by making it a matter of political differences, rather than bigotry. Yes, if you are in favor of unequal treatment of an oppressed minority community, you are a bigot, full stop. You may be a nice enough guy, but you appear to hold some bigoted opinions.


----------



## chargerfan

chargerfan said:


> No, I saw what you did by making it a matter of political differences, rather than bigotry. Yes, if you are in favor of unequal treatment of an oppressed minority community, you are a bigot, full stop. You may be a nice enough guy, but you appear to hold some bigoted opinions.


Unless you are trying to say that my disapproval of those who would deny them equality is bigotry?  It's bigoted of me to disapprove of bigots? Ok!


----------



## espola

Justafan said:


> First off, any public institution from California that makes the college cup, or other meaningfull championship for that matter, will get a waiver.
> 
> Bernie you are a very reasonable person and I respect that you stick to the arguments, but I disagree with your take.
> 
> Too many people say they are for the 1st amendment until they disagree with the message.  Everybody says they are ok with people's right to protest UNTIL the protest disrupts their lives in some way (lots of people, left and right, hated the protests at LAX).  If protests never bothered anybody, they would not be protests.


Why would they request a waiver?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> But at least the government has an interest here, which is curbing illnesses and diseases caused by second hand smoke. These anti LGBT laws are nothing but bigotry codified.


The government's job in our republic, is to represent the constituency that elects it.
If that constituency elects people to ban smoking, or determine which public restrooms can be used by men or women, then they stay elected.
Otherwise, they get voted out.
States using boycotts on issues as trivial as public restrooms when they have serious budgetary, infrastructure, and economic issues to contend with at home, are playing a political puppet show for the easily led.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> No, I saw what you did by making it a matter of political differences, rather than bigotry. Yes, if you are in favor of unequal treatment of an oppressed minority community, you are a bigot, full stop. You may be a nice enough guy, but you appear to hold some bigoted opinions.


The role could just as easily be reversed.
I could see you as the intolerant.
I dont play the identity politics game.
You can call me a bigot if you wish, but it says far more about your intolerance than it does about any perceived bigotry on my end.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> The government's job in our republic, is to represent the constituency that elects it.
> If that constituency elects people to ban smoking, or determine which public restrooms can be used by men or women, then they stay elected.
> Otherwise, they get voted out.
> States using boycotts on issues as trivial as public restrooms when they have serious budgetary, infrastructure, and economic issues to contend with at home, are playing a political puppet show for the easily led.


Someone needs to study the Constitution!


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> The role could just as easily be reversed.
> I could see you as the intolerant.
> You can call me a bigot if you wish, but it says far more about your intolerance than it does about any perceived bigotry on my end.


My intolerance of intolerance and bigotry? One of my favorite things about me!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Unless you are trying to say that my disapproval of those who would deny them equality is bigotry?  It's bigoted of me to disapprove of bigots? Ok!


Your playing a one sided card game.
Im across the table.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Someone needs to study the Constitution!


I asked you earlier about rights, and you didnt respond.
I moved on, and this was a snippet on state politics. I didnt get into constitutional ramifications, but if you believe traditional public restrooms are unconstitutional, please explain.
Or you can just be content with labeling me as a bigot and we can end this now.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Your playing a one sided card game.
> Im across the table.


In my world, a person who uses the term "tranny" doesn't even get a seat at the table. You can either find some enlightenment, or remain by yourself in the dark ages. Have a good day.

Now back to soccer!


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I asked you earlier about rights, and you didnt respond.
> I moved on, and this was a snippet on state politics. I didnt get into constitutional ramifications, but if you believe traditional public restrooms are unconstitutional, please explain.


Where you tell me where you got your law degree, we can have an educated conversation on the subject. Otherwise, I have the feeling it will be a waste of my time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Where you tell me where you got your law degree, we can have an educated conversation on the subject. Otherwise, I have the feeling it will be a waste of my time.


I dont have a law degree.
I dont have a HS diploma either, so I guess we're done.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> UCLA is going to take it all this year. MAP!


I hear Santa Clara is dangerous this year!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> In my world, a person who uses the term "tranny" doesn't even get a seat at the table. You can either find some enlightenment, or remain by yourself in the dark ages. Have a good day.
> 
> Now back to soccer!


I didnt mean it in a disparaging way.
I guess its better to call someone a bigot.

I agree.
Soccer


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> The government's job in our republic, is to represent the constituency that elects it.
> If that constituency elects people to ban smoking, or determine which public restrooms can be used by men or women, then they stay elected.
> Otherwise, they get voted out.
> States using boycotts on issues as trivial as public restrooms when they have serious budgetary, infrastructure, and economic issues to contend with at home, are playing a political puppet show for the easily led.


Come on Bernie.  There is a law still on the books in Georgia that bans oral sex. Booze was once banned.  If we are going to put our faith in the lowest common denominator then we are in for some serious problems.  If we were to go with what is popular my player wouldn't even exist.  Have a heart.  I know a wonderful woman that had to have the national guard escort her to class in elementary school due to the unpopularity of forced integration.  Unfortunately for all of us "separate but equal" was popular.  Popular and extremely flawed.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> The role could just as easily be reversed.
> I could see you as the intolerant.
> I dont play the identity politics game.
> You can call me a bigot if you wish, but it says far more about your intolerance than it does about any perceived bigotry on my end.


"Identity politics" seems to be the theme of the week.  What do you  mean by that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I hear Santa Clara is dangerous this year!


Hedge and Sanchez along with Gonzalez are going to be tough.  JD will start at outside back for them.  I think that Turnbow will be their first attacking player off the bench.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on Bernie.  There is a law still on the books in Georgia that bans oral sex. Booze was once banned.  If we are going to put our faith in the lowest common denominator then we are in for some serious problems.  If we were to go with what is popular my player wouldn't even exist.  Have a heart.  I know a wonderful woman that had to have the national guard escort her to class in elementary school due to the unpopularity of forced integration.  Unfortunately for all of us "separate but equal" was popular.  Popular and extremely flawed.


I have a big heart.
I just disagree with the bathroom boycott.

You can call me a bigot. 
I dont really care.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I asked you earlier about rights, and you didnt respond.
> I moved on, and this was a snippet on state politics. I didnt get into constitutional ramifications, but if you believe traditional public restrooms are unconstitutional, please explain.
> Or you can just be content with labeling me as a bigot and we can end this now.





MakeAPlay said:


> Come on Bernie.  There is a law still on the books in Georgia that bans oral sex. Booze was once banned.  If we are going to put our faith in the lowest common denominator then we are in for some serious problems.  If we were to go with what is popular my player wouldn't even exist.  Have a heart.  I know a wonderful woman that had to have the national guard escort her to class in elementary school due to the unpopularity of forced integration.  Unfortunately for all of us "separate but equal" was popular.  Popular and extremely flawed.


This is why the constitution is the law of the land, and not the will of the majority. Equal Protection for minority groups, even if the majority wants to oppress them. Brown and Obergefell two historic examples of this.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> "Identity politics" seems to be the theme of the week.  What do you  mean by that?


Identity politics.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwj5hMDA2tfUAhVI0WMKHYDkBHcQFghRMAY&url=http://www.dictionary.com/browse/identity-politics&usg=AFQjCNH-KJPYusSBZzcrMrhgCXBzTxQciA


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a big heart.
> I just disagree with the bathroom boycott.
> 
> You can call me a bigot.
> I dont really care.


You said yourself you would be unhappy if your gay daughter wasn't allowed to play on her high school team due to her sexuality. This is actually a law in the books in KY, not hypothetical. I'm sure you would also be unhappy if she were not allowed to adopt a child, which is not allowed in many states.  The list goes on and on for basic rights denied to them.

Just like I am sure you have boycotted a product for doing something you disagree with, the state govt has every right to boycott as well. It's the only way to get these other states attention, and let them know we find their actions unconstitutional and unamerican. Hit em where it hurts- $$$.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> This is why the constitution is the law of the land, and not the will of the majority. Equal Protection for minority groups, even if the majority wants to oppress them. Brown and Obergefell two historic examples of this.


How do traditional restrooms where men stand up, and women sit down, "oppress" people?
This is what we are talking about.
Not Jim Crow.
Not dogs and firehoses.
Not segregated schools.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> You said yourself you would be unhappy if your gay daughter wasn't allowed to play on her high school team due to her sexuality. This is actually a law in the books in KY, not hypothetical. I'm sure you would also be unhappy if she were not allowed to adopt a child, which is not allowed in many states.  The list goes on and on for basic rights denied to them.
> 
> Just like I am sure you have boycotted a product for doing something you disagree with, the state govt has every right to boycott as well. It's the only way to get these other states attention, and let them know we find their actions unconstitutional and unamerican. Hit em where it hurts- $$$.


What does the law say?
Can you show it to me?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> How do traditional restrooms where men stand up, and women sit down, "oppress" people?
> This is what we are talking about.
> Not Jim Crow.
> Not dogs and firehoses.
> Not segregated schools.


You are forcing them to prove their gender in order to perform a basic bodily function,  which is an unconstitutional invasion of privacy.  Would you like the gender police to check your junk before entering a restroom? Don't you think you'd find it oppressive?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> You said yourself you would be unhappy if your gay daughter wasn't allowed to play on her high school team due to her sexuality. This is actually a law in the books in KY, not hypothetical. I'm sure you would also be unhappy if she were not allowed to adopt a child, which is not allowed in many states..


I think you have things mixed up.
The adoption law protects the rights of religious organizations from being forced to allow an adoption from their organization.
It does not outlaw gay couples from adopting kids from other organizations.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> What does the law say?
> Can you show it to me?


http://www.hrc.org/blog/kentucky-governor-signs-sb-17-into-law


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> You are forcing them to prove their gender in order to perform a basic bodily function,  which is an unconstitutional invasion of privacy.  Would you like the gender police to check your junk before entering a restroom? Don't you think you'd find it oppressive?


Nobody is doing that.
We both agreed, that if nobody knows, who cares.
The law is there to protect people from predators. If a guy is using a gender neutral bathroom law as an excuse to use the women's room, whats to stop him?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I think you have things mixed up.
> The adoption law protects the rights of religious organizations from being forced to allow an adoption from their organization.
> It does not outlaw gay couples from adopting kids from other organizations.


It allows state-funded adoption agencies to discriminate against lgbtq, which is unconstitutional.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody is doing that.
> We both agreed, that if nobody knows, who cares.
> The law is there to protect people from predators. If a guy is using a gender neutral bathroom law as an excuse to use the women's room, whats to stop him?


What predators? When has a trans woman ever sexually assaulted a woman in a restroom? never. I believe in this case the issue is with cisgender men going to extremes to sexually assault a woman, which is a reflection of cisgender men, not trans women.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> http://www.hrc.org/blog/kentucky-governor-signs-sb-17-into-law


Thats not what Im looking for. Thats an opinion.
I will find the actual text and read it.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> It allows state-funded adoption agencies to discriminate against lgbtq, which is unconstitutional.


How did the supreme court rule on it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> What predators? When has a trans woman ever sexually assaulted a woman in a restroom? never. I believe in this case the issue is with cisgender men going to extremes to sexually assault a woman, which is a reflection of cisgender men, not trans women.


Does the bathroom bill only qualify women to use men's rooms?
Just so we're clear, "Trans" is ok, but "Tranny" isnt, correct?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nobody is doing that.
> We both agreed, that if nobody knows, who cares.
> The law is there to protect people from predators. If a guy is using a gender neutral bathroom l





Bernie Sanders said:


> How did the supreme court rule on it?


Hadn't made it to the SC yet. But they have previously upheld same sex adoption, so it's not looking good for Tx


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Hadn't made it to the SC yet. But they have previously upheld same sex adoption, so it's not looking good for Tx


When the supreme court comes down, it will be law, one way or another.
Why all the hand waiving, and hysteria now?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Does the bathroom bill only qualify women to use men's rooms?
> Just so we're clear, "Trans" is ok, but "Tranny" isnt, correct?


Bathroom bill says must use bathroom that corresponds w gender on birth certificate. 

And yes. Tranny is very offensive.

This is an issue close to my heart, so I tend to go overboard with it. I know discussion and education is the key, but it's easy for me to lose patience so I do apologize.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> When the supreme court comes down, it will be law, one way or another.
> Why all the hand waiving, and hysteria now?


In some of these states, it has been one discriminatory law after another. It's becoming increasingly worse.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Bathroom bill says must use bathroom that corresponds w gender on birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. Tranny is very offensive.
> 
> This is an issue close to my heart, so I tend to go overboard with it. I know discussion and education is the key, but it's easy for me to lose patience so I do apologize.


Ok, would gender free bathrooms only allow women in men's rooms, but not men in women's rooms?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ok, would gender free bathrooms only allow women in men's rooms, but not men in women's rooms?


I wouldnt have a problem with that personally, but others might, and they have rights too.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Ok, would gender free bathrooms only allow women in men's rooms, but not men in women's rooms?


I believe gender neutral is just gender neutral. Anyone can go. Then obviously we keep the gendered restrooms. I just find the whole thing a non issue. Who cares where the trans community pees?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> Bathroom bill says must use bathroom that corresponds w gender on birth certificate.
> 
> And yes. Tranny is very offensive.
> 
> This is an issue close to my heart, so I tend to go overboard with it. I know discussion and education is the key, but it's easy for me to lose patience so I do apologize.


I cant keep up with all the things that offend people.
Im not offended you think of me as a bigot.
You're entitled to have that opinion.

Names dont bother me.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I wouldnt have a problem with that personally, but others might, and they have rights too.


I believe it's not just one option. I know my kids schools have gender neutral, then boys/girls as well. Gender neutral being just a regular bathroom w one toilet and sink.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> I believe gender neutral is just gender neutral. Anyone can go. Then obviously we keep the gendered restrooms. I just find the whole thing a non issue. Who cares where the trans community pees?


I dont know what cis gendered is.
Is that bad, and can they have access too?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I cant keep up with all the things that offend people.
> Im not offended you think of me as a bigot.
> You're entitled to have that opinion.
> 
> Names dont bother me.


You're not a member of an oppressed group, so names wouldn't bother you. It's a matter of learning and just asking. Everyone is in the same boat


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> I believe it's not just one option. I know my kids schools have gender neutral, then boys/girls as well. Gender neutral being just a regular bathroom w one toilet and sink.


A private restroom.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> You're not a member of an oppressed group, so names wouldn't bother you. It's a matter of learning and just asking. Everyone is in the same boat


Oh, so its ok for you to call me a bigot, because Im not "oppressed", and because Im not oppressed, I cant be offended.
Im starting to get it now.

Which groups are allowed to call names?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> I dont know what cis gendered is.
> Is that bad, and can they have access too?


So that's just a non trans person. Like you are a cis male. I have only somewhat recently learned all this as I've started volunteering with a crisis management group. I honestly didn't know that term existed until that.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> So that's just a non trans person. Like you are a cis male. I have only somewhat recently learned all this as I've started volunteering with a crisis management group. I honestly didn't know that term existed until that.


Im not just a regular male, Im a "cis-male"?
Is that bad, and is it worse if Im "white"?
Can I get help for it?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

yep.
A boycott is in order.

Nothing crazy at all about this.


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Oh, so its ok for you to call me a bigot, because Im not "oppressed", and because Im not oppressed, I cant be offended.
> Im starting to get it now.
> 
> Which groups are allowed to call names?


You can't equate someone being labeled because of their skin color or sexuality and someone being labeled for  holding discriminatory beliefs.

This is the extreme, but is it wrong to call a nazi, a nazi?


----------



## chargerfan

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not just a regular male, Im a "cis-male"?
> Is that bad, and is it worse if Im "white"?
> Can I get help for it?


If you are going to mock this, and try to cry reverse racism or some other shit, then I need to get back to my work.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Identity politics.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=7&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwj5hMDA2tfUAhVI0WMKHYDkBHcQFghRMAY&url=http://www.dictionary.com/browse/identity-politics&usg=AFQjCNH-KJPYusSBZzcrMrhgCXBzTxQciA


I asked what you meant.


----------



## Soccer43

Anyway, Back to soccer... Was wondering how.many parents of D1 players were D1 players themselves and if you think that makes a difference with your DD's and their athletic careers?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> I asked what you meant.


Thanks for caring.
Its a pretty well established phrase, and Im good with the meaning that is established.
If I was to add anything to the definition, I would emphasize the isolation of the majority as an "oppressor", and the keystone wedge created between the various "identity" groups.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Soccer43 said:


> Anyway, Back to soccer... Was wondering how.many parents of D1 players were D1 players themselves and if you think that makes a difference with your DD's and their athletic careers?


Ask MaP.
My wife and I have zero college, let alone, D-1 experience, but our kids are ballers.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

chargerfan said:


> If you are going to mock this, and try to cry reverse racism or some other shit, then I need to get back to my work.


Thanks for the time.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Thanks for caring.
> Its a pretty well established phrase, and Im good with the meaning that is established.
> If I was to add anything to the definition, I would emphasize the isolation of the majority as an "oppressor", and the keystone wedge created between the various "identity" groups.


Established?  I never heard of it before this week, and, I suspect, neither had you.  Was it a big theme on your twitter channels recently?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> Established?  I never heard of it before this week, and, I suspect, neither had you.  Was it a big theme on your twitter channels recently?


Im not going to argue with you about it.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> Im not going to argue with you about it.


Loser joe quickly  abandoned the topic also.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> Loser joe quickly  abandoned the topic also.


Congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

chargerfan said:


> Where you tell me where you got your law degree, we can have an educated conversation on the subject. Otherwise, I have the feeling it will be a waste of my time.


Let's hope it wasn't the same school where you studied English.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Loser joe quickly  abandoned the topic also.


What are you yapping about now?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> When the supreme court comes down, it will be law, one way or another.
> Why all the hand waiving, and hysteria now?


Trump has the left in crisis mode all the  time, just looking to cause trouble, just like a community organizer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

chargerfan said:


> I believe gender neutral is just gender neutral. Anyone can go. Then obviously we keep the gendered restrooms. I just find the whole thing a non issue. Who cares where the trans community pees?


Are you trans?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> yep.
> A boycott is in order.
> 
> Nothing crazy at all about this.


Just to reiterate, yeah.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have a big heart.
> I just disagree with the bathroom boycott.
> 
> You can call me a bigot.
> I dont really care.


Where did I call you a bigot?  Not caring about being perceived as a bigot isn't a good thing.  I'm not calling you a bigot but weird that you would quote me and mention it.  If I have a problem with you I will not hesitate to go in on you.  Carry on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you trans?


What does that have to so with anything.  One of my coworkers has a teenage daughter that goes by a boys name and dresses like a boy.  She has enough to deal with without a$$holes making derogatory statements.  Next thing you know you will be calling my daughter mullato.  And by the way if you did that you would be swallowing teeth.

Just step away from this conversation.  Don't tread into those deep waters.  Just some advice.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> How do traditional restrooms where men stand up, and women sit down, "oppress" people?
> This is what we are talking about.
> Not Jim Crow.
> Not dogs and firehoses.
> Not segregated schools.


Men don't always stand up.  Stop trying to justify this.  Just drop it.  You have said your piece.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> What does that have to so with anything.  One of my coworkers has a teenage daughter that goes by a boys name and dresses like a boy.  She has enough to deal with without a$$holes making derogatory statements.  Next thing you know you will be calling my daughter mullato.  And by the way if you did that you would be swallowing teeth.
> 
> Just step away from this conversation.  Don't tread into those deep waters.  Just some advice.


Just trying to figure out the relationship to be he cause.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> What does that have to so with anything.  One of my coworkers has a teenage daughter that goes by a boys name and dresses like a boy.  She has enough to deal with without a$$holes making derogatory statements.  Next thing you know you will be calling my daughter mullato.  And by the way if you did that you would be swallowing teeth.
> 
> Just step away from this conversation.  Don't tread into those deep waters.  Just some advice.


What is mullato?  I doubt you know who the father is anyway.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Where did I call you a bigot?  Not caring about being perceived as a bigot isn't a good thing.  I'm not calling you a bigot but weird that you would quote me and mention it.  If I have a problem with you I will not hesitate to go in on you.  Carry on.


You brought it up.
You also clicked "winner" every time your friend, chargerfan called me a bigot, or insinuated the same. You didnt actually call me a bigot, you just agreed with the assessment.
I dont care what either of you think.
All I did was present the other side of the issue, in a civil, and respectful, way.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Men don't always stand up.  Stop trying to justify this.  Just drop it.  You have said your piece.


Bathrooms are designed for the plumbing God gave us.
They dont discriminate based on any other factor.
I am an expert on this.

Men's rooms have urinals that are designed for male genitalia.
They also have conventional toilets that are designed for sitting down.
Women's restrooms  have zero urinals, and more conventional toilet stalls .
Any argument over how and why public restrooms serve which gender, is not, in my opinion, a civil rights issue.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Hedge and Sanchez along with Gonzalez are going to be tough.  JD will start at outside back for them.  I think that Turnbow will be their first attacking player off the bench.


I like Santa Clara alot.
They have always been the benchmark for the conference, and seem to be pushing to regain that status.
It will be tough for BYU  or Pepperdine to repeat as conference champs.


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> You brought it up.
> You also clicked "winner" every time your friend, chargerfan called me a bigot, or insinuated the same. You didnt actually call me a bigot, you just agreed with the assessment.
> I dont care what either of you think.
> All I did was present the other side of the issue, in a civil, and respectful, way.


So you "don't care", but you are obsessing over everyone's responses?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

espola said:


> So you "don't care", but you are obsessing over everyone's responses?


A reply is not an obsession.
Its just a reply to a question.
Did you have one, or are you done?


----------



## espola

Bernie Sanders said:


> A reply is not an obsession.
> Its just a reply to a question.
> Did you have one, or are you done?


First, you should go back and see what ratings I have given to all the posts in this thread.  There may be a secret code embedded therein.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> What is mullato?  I doubt you know who the father is anyway.


And I doubt that you would say that to my face.  You have a small mind and it probably matches your penis.  Does it get old having your daughters pathetic team get the crap kicked out of them on your dime in SoCal?  You don't have to answer that.  Living in Arizona speaks volumes about your situation.  Who really wants to live in Satan's butt crack?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> You brought it up.
> You also clicked "winner" every time your friend, chargerfan called me a bigot, or insinuated the same. You didnt actually call me a bigot, you just agreed with the assessment.
> I dont care what either of you think.
> All I did was present the other side of the issue, in a civil, and respectful, way.


Bernie I have met you and I am not of the opinion that you are a bigot.  If I had thought that then out interaction would have gone much different I promise you that.  Just because I agree with the substance of an argument it doesn't mean that I draw the same conclusions about you.  Trust me when I say that I would call you out if I thought that you were.  I don't agree with your politics but I can agree to disagree as long as no lines are crossed. Part of what used to make America great is that we could have a civil discourse and do what is best for everyone even if it is unpopular.  Now we are in an age where few people care about the facts and everyone "knows" something without having one shred of proof or worse with a preponderance of the evidence saying the opposite.  I have first hand knowledge about the Civil Rights movement so please let's not go there.

You are cool with me until September 18th.


----------



## gkrent

Soccer43 said:


> Anyway, Back to soccer... Was wondering how.many parents of D1 players were D1 players themselves and if you think that makes a difference with your DD's and their athletic careers?


I participated in a different D1 sport for 1 season.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> You are cool with me until September 18th.


What's on Sept 18th?


----------



## gkrent

Watched a great WPSL game yesterday vs Beach (or in yesterday's rosters case, USC-lite!). So fun and getting me pumped for August!


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> My guess a game vs Pepperdine


I thought that was the 15th?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> What's on Sept 18th?


The Annual Purge


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> Bernie I have met you and I am not of the opinion that you are a bigot.  If I had thought that then out interaction would have gone much different I promise you that.  Just because I agree with the substance of an argument it doesn't mean that I draw the same conclusions about you.  Trust me when I say that I would call you out if I thought that you were.  I don't agree with your politics but I can agree to disagree as long as no lines are crossed. Part of what used to make America great is that we could have a civil discourse and do what is best for everyone even if it is unpopular.  Now we are in an age where few people care about the facts and everyone "knows" something without having one shred of proof or worse with a preponderance of the evidence saying the opposite.  I have first hand knowledge about the Civil Rights movement so please let's not go there.
> 
> You are cool with me until September 18th.


Whatever.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Watched a great WPSL game yesterday vs Beach (or in yesterday's rosters case, USC-lite!). So fun and getting me pumped for August!


My kid has been playing on that team from time to time. Some great players on it.
She missed yesterday because we had planned the weekend ahead of time, so she could be home with the family.
She brought the boyfriend down and I just fed them home made breakfast burritos.
Ive seen your kid make some fantastic saves against them.
Who won?


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> My kid has been playing on that team from time to time. Some great players on it.
> She missed yesterday because we had planned the weekend ahead of time, so she could be home with the family.
> She brought the boyfriend down and I just fed them home made breakfast burritos.
> Ive seen your kid make some fantastic saves against them.
> Who won?


Beach, 2-1.  Great match.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> What's on Sept 18th?


I meant September 15th.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> Anyway, Back to soccer... Was wondering how.many parents of D1 players were D1 players themselves and if you think that makes a difference with your DD's and their athletic careers?


Both of my players parents were D1 athletes.  I would say that it gave her the raw talent but it was her hard work that got her to where she is.  The advantage that I believe that she had was that she had parents that were able to guide her through the process by taking the long view.  We weren't concerned with the wins and losses.  Our focus was set clearly on her and helping her develop the habits that would serve her best when it mattered most.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Whatever.


It is what it is.  Unless we now have a problem?


----------



## Zerodenero

B&Map- Agree to disagree. Let us move on to the finer things in life. Such as, wagers for for libations.. (Bern-I'm ready for another Mac-12)....last season was fun, quite enjoyable. Rather than wait till playoffs, we could start with predicting winners of primary conferences etc?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> B&Map- Agree to disagree. Let us move on to the finer things in life. Such as, wagers for for libations.. (Bern-I'm ready for another Mac-12)....last season was fun, quite enjoyable. Rather than wait till playoffs, we could start with predicting winners of primary conferences etc?


I just finished the bottle I won from the very humble, and intelligent, soccerobserver.
You sir, exemplify all the best characteristics of a true sportsman.
I still owe Cali beer and pizza.
If you're listening, Cali, I never forget.

MaP will be fine.
Some of us tilt at windmills, but in the end, we all need to be humble, and offer our hand in friendship.

btw, we will again have the Gentlemen's wagering club up for action.
I am electing you as honorary chairman, and in doing so, you have the honor of determining the first challenge.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just finished the bottle I won from the very humble, and intelligent, soccerobserver.
> You sir, exemplify all the best characteristics of a true sportsman.
> I still owe Cali beer and pizza.
> If you're listening, Cali, I never forget.
> 
> MaP will be fine.
> Some of us tilt at windmills, but in the end, we all need to be humble, and offer our hand in friendship.
> 
> btw, we will again have the Gentlemen's wagering club up for action.
> I am electing you as honorary chairman, and in doing so, you have the honor of determining the first challenge.


Bernie and I are good.  I respect his opinions even if I don't agree with them.  His players team is going to make some noise this year.  I look forward to it.  As always ZD you are the pragmatic one.  Sorry Bernie if I offended you.  Again I don't think that you are a bigot and I will leave it at that.  I'm pretty pumped for this season.  My player has assured me that if I book flights for Orlando in late November that it surely won't be a waste of my money.  Good luck to you and your player in her last club season.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> I still owe Cali beer and pizza.
> If you're listening, Cali, I never forget.


Nor do I Bern...nor do I.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Nor do I Bern...nor do I.


I think I tried a couple times to square up, but we couldnt make it happen.
PM me a week or so in advance, and we can settle up.
This needs to be taken care of, ASAP.

I have a reputation at stake.


----------



## gkrent

Pats went down 3-1 to la premier.  Yikes!


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> I just finished the bottle I won from the very humble, and intelligent, soccerobserver.
> You sir, exemplify all the best characteristics of a true sportsman.
> I still owe Cali beer and pizza.
> If you're listening, Cali, I never forget.
> 
> MaP will be fine.
> Some of us tilt at windmills, but in the end, we all need to be humble, and offer our hand in friendship.
> 
> btw, we will again have the Gentlemen's wagering club up for action.
> I am electing you as honorary chairman, and in doing so, you have the honor of determining the first challenge.


Soccerobserver is of pedigree caliber.... I'm sure the bottle you finished was the same. Next year, Cali's kid & mine will both back east..... And may even play each other. Tell ya what, if you dont connect w/him this year...I'll break bread and take over the pizza/beer iou tab...(stranger things have happend).

Map is A-ok. Shes Got a strong opinion and w/soccer, calls it what it is, which is typically on point.

I appreciatate nominating me as chair. Tho to be real, I'm far from the best candidate. NoGoal or Map are much more in touch. But I'll do a little due diligence n be back w/a few early wagers


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Soccerobserver is of pedigree caliber.... I'm sure the bottle you finished was the same. Next year, Cali's kid & mine will both back east..... And may even play each other. Tell ya what, if you dont connect w/him this year...I'll break bread and take over the pizza/beer iou tab...(stranger things have happend).
> 
> Map is A-ok. Shes Got a strong opinion and w/soccer, calls it what it is, which is typically on point.
> 
> I appreciatate nominating me as chair. Tho to be real, I'm far from the best candidate. NoGoal or Map are much more in touch. But I'll do a little due diligence n be back w/a few early wagers


ZD I will second that nomination as Bernie took me to the cleaners last season and you seem to be the only one that had an unblemished record last year.  I probably shouldn't bet against $C this season until November 3rd.  The WCC is going to be competitive and full of drama this season so maybe I will get a win this year.  Your kid's future team is going to be pretty strong this year.  With it's academic heft it has been getting a nice amount of top talented players that seem to have the right idea about where academics fit in.  As always good luck to you and your AMAZING young lady!


----------



## gkrent

Pepp schedule released to public today.  I just love how they get to play Santa Clara and BYU on the road


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepp schedule released to public today.  I just love how they get to play Santa Clara and BYU on the road


And UCLA.  Look at it this way.  They are going to have to earn everything and will be ready for the postseason.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Soccerobserver is of pedigree caliber.... I'm sure the bottle you finished was the same. Next year, Cali's kid & mine will both back east..... And may even play each other. Tell ya what, if you dont connect w/him this year...I'll break bread and take over the pizza/beer iou tab...(stranger things have happend).
> 
> Map is A-ok. Shes Got a strong opinion and w/soccer, calls it what it is, which is typically on point.
> 
> I appreciatate nominating me as chair. Tho to be real, I'm far from the best candidate. NoGoal or Map are much more in touch. But I'll do a little due diligence n be back w/a few early wagers


You are the nominee, and to not accept it, especially after being confirmed with a second, well, you need to accept.
A little guy like you just needs to take his medicine. (lol)
Have you tried the Don Julio 1942?

Im gonna put a bottle of that up this season.
Havent decided when and where.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Pepp schedule released to public today.  I just love how they get to play Santa Clara and BYU on the road


It goes back and forth.
We had them at home last year.

If its any consolation, my inlaws are from Salt Lake, and will travel anywhere to root against BYU.
The season before last, we had about thirty of em with orange caps and signs in Provo.
This season maybe fifty.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

gkrent said:


> Pepp schedule released to public today.  I just love how they get to play Santa Clara and BYU on the road


It goes back and forth.
We had them at home last year.

If its any consolation, my inlaws are from Salt Lake, and will travel anywhere to root against BYU.
The season before last, we had about thirty of em with orange caps and signs in Provo.
This season maybe fifty.

We got a big family.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Did i just just post that twice?
Long day twisting pipes together.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> If its any consolation, my inlaws are from Salt Lake, and will travel anywhere to root against BYU.
> The season before last, we had about thirty of em with orange caps and signs in Provo.
> This season maybe fifty.
> 
> We got a big family.


Beware Bernie...ya don't want J.Smith & his "extended" families excommunicating u from the holyland. U still hv another season to go back. 

*offensive disclaimer*  -- _I get a pass, half of my lrg family attended/played ball for the cougs_.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Beware Bernie...ya don't want J.Smith & his "extended" families excommunicating u from the holyland. U still hv another season to go back.
> 
> *offensive disclaimer*  -- _I get a pass, half of my lrg family attended/played ball for the cougs_.


I remember one of them.  One helluva versatile player.  Could run you over or dance around you.  Hand nice hands too.  Playing in a Lavell Edwards offense tends to do that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Did i just just post that twice?
> Long day twisting pipes together.


Hitting the pipe?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hitting the pipe?





Zerodenero said:


> Beware Bernie...ya don't want J.Smith & his "extended" families excommunicating u from the holyland. U still hv another season to go back.
> 
> *offensive disclaimer*  -- _I get a pass, half of my lrg family attended/played ball for the cougs_.


We're just a small humble band of lonely Catholics in a sea of Mormons.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Beware Bernie...ya don't want J.Smith & his "extended" families excommunicating u from the holyland. U still hv another season to go back.
> 
> *offensive disclaimer*  -- _I get a pass, half of my lrg family attended/played ball for the cougs_.


LOL.
BYU is hated or revered, depending on who and where you are in Utah, but they always bring a huge fan base, (what else is there in Provo?) and a winning tradition.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hitting the pipe?


I still spin pipes together, and love it.
Not even a little sore today after 9 hours of drilling and threading.
Not bad for an old dude.


----------



## Zerodenero

Bernie Sanders said:


> LOL.
> BYU is hated or revered, depending on who and where you are in Utah, but they always bring a huge fan base, (what else is there in Provo?) and a winning tradition.


Which perfectly circles the loop in that I've heard much about their soccer program but ironically haven't tracked or watched BYU at all.....But based on last years chatter, they graduated some of their top players....anyone here have the 411 On their program for this season?


----------



## It won't matter later

Soccer43 said:


> Anyway, Back to soccer... Was wondering how.many parents of D1 players were D1 players themselves and if you think that makes a difference with your DD's and their athletic careers?


Husband was D1 and semipro.  I had the opportunity but really didn't even understand it - way too into fun at the time schools were talking to me and then way too into school once I arrived to college.  Absolutely believe that children with parents who played at high level have both an advantage and disadvantage.   Obviously, there can be a genetic advantage.  But, at the same time, just because your parent was good does not mean you don't have to work at it.   I've seen as many "kid of so-and-sos" who did nothing as I have seen "kid-whose-parent-can't-walk-in-a-straight-line" become an Olympic super star.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> I still spin pipes together, and love it.
> Not even a little sore today after 9 hours of drilling and threading.
> Not bad for an old dude.


*Yarn | That's a bad white boy, man. ~ Remember the Titans (2000 ...*
▶ 0:02
https://getyarn.io/yarn.../55c84867-2a59-4161-92a3-e4261162b33...


----------



## gkrent

Zerodenero said:


> Which perfectly circles the loop in that I've heard much about their soccer program but ironically haven't tracked or watched BYU at all.....But based on last years chatter, they graduated some of their top players....anyone here have the 411 On their program for this season?


This season I don't know much about their incoming, but they do still have a couple of players that can find the back of the net.  Next season they are bringing in a game-changer in OW and it will be interesting what happens.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Which perfectly circles the loop in that I've heard much about their soccer program but ironically haven't tracked or watched BYU at all.....But based on last years chatter, they graduated some of their top players....anyone here have the 411 On their program for this season?


I saw them play this spring.  Nadia Gomes will be offensive player of the year in the WCC.  She is tricky and athletic.  Their defense is a little suspect.  I saw them lose 5-2 but that was against a pretty decent opponent.  I also saw them beat UNLV, a tournament team in 2016, 4-0.  It will be Santa Clara, BYU and Pepperdine at fighting it out in the WCC and all of them plus possibly LMU will get into the tournament.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw them play this spring.  Nadia Gomes will be offensive player of the year in the WCC.  She is tricky and athletic.  Their defense is a little suspect.  I saw them lose 5-2 but that was against a pretty decent opponent.  I also saw them beat UNLV, a tournament team in 2016, 4-0.  It will be Santa Clara, BYU and Pepperdine at fighting it out in the WCC and all of them plus possibly LMU will get into the tournament.


Gomes has been one of the best offensive players in the country, the past couple years. Imho.
Although they graduated Hatch and Vasconsuelos, I think they will miss Vasconsuelos the most. She is a truly gifted and well rounded player.
Never the less, BYU will be at or near the top of the conference, and anyone going into Provo this season will be very fortunate to come away with a tie.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Sheriff Joe said:


> *Yarn | That's a bad white boy, man. ~ Remember the Titans (2000 ...*
> View attachment 1117▶ 0:02
> https://getyarn.io/yarn.../55c84867-2a59-4161-92a3-e4261162b33...


I don't get it.
I'm a full grown man, although you wouldn't know it if I was standing next to zero-d.


----------



## full90

Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?


----------



## NoGoal

full90 said:


> Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?


Not sure what you are asking, but it's the Pac12.  The 3 most dominating programs are Stanford, USC and UCLA.  For the most part every other school in the conference is playing for 4th or 5th place.  

If your DD likes Oregon, maybe you should support her instead of knocking the school.


----------



## CaliKlines

full90 said:


> Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?


Tremendous student and alumni support for all athletics. The Jaqua Center, which is a building devoted to athlete-only academics, full of computer labs and tutors. Outstanding facilities for weight training and recovery, as well as an above average meal plan. Pac12. NIKE internships.


----------



## outside!

The Nike thing is cool, except players have to wear Nike cleats. Nike does not make any cleats that fit my kids' feet.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> The Nike thing is cool, except players have to wear Nike cleats. Nike does not make any cleats that fit my kids' feet.


Has your DD tried the Magistas?  My DD has chubby feet and those are the widest cleats Nike offers.  Mercurials are only for narrow feet.


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> Has your DD tried the Magistas?  My DD has chubby feet and those are the widest cleats Nike offers.  Mercurials are only for narrow feet.


Ever since New Balance came out with wide width cleats, we have not tried on any Nikes. Next time we are in Soccerloco we will take a look. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?



In my opinion, they have top notch facilities and they play a tough schedule in the conference of champions.  That PAC 12 money goes a long way and their expectations aren't that high.  If you look at the coach's record they actually have improved slightly over her tenure.  The truth is with 4 games against UCLA, $C, Stanford and Cal you are pretty much starting off with 4 losses.  Add in that they usually play a couple of the tougher WCC teams and BYU it becomes problematic.

For what they get in terms of talent, they do okay.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Has your DD tried the Magistas?  My DD has chubby feet and those are the widest cleats Nike offers.  Mercurials are only for narrow feet.


Good tip.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Gomes has been one of the best offensive players in the country, the past couple years. Imho.
> Although they graduated Hatch and Vasconsuelos, I think they will miss Vasconsuelos the most. She is a truly gifted and well rounded player.
> Never the less, BYU will be at or near the top of the conference, and anyone going into Provo this season will be very fortunate to come away with a tie.


I've gotten to see Gomes up close and she creates opportunities so we will see who steps up for them.  I agree about MV.  She does so many things well and her departure definitely leaves a big hole to be filled for them.  August is going to be interesting.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I've gotten to see Gomes up close and she creates opportunities so we will see who steps up for them.  I agree about MV.  She does so many things well and her departure definitely leaves a big hole to be filled for them.  August is going to be interesting.


Gomes is a great offensive player, but tends to forget about the defensive end of the field.
MV was a complete player.


----------



## soccerobserver

full90 said:


> Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?


Do you mean the Ducks? Manny Martins was promoted to Asst head coach. Been there for 3 seasons and they have improved along many metrics. Kids I have known love playing for MM. He is a great coach and mentor type of person. One of the few who makes his kids better/wiser players and people off the field. Sounds corny but it's true.


----------



## Soccer43

Pac 12 school,  decent reputation and national rankings, beautiful campus and environment, exciting sports programs, in state tuition through WUE for California residents - what's not to like about it?  Not everyone wants to go to a So Cal school and only so many roster spots at UCLA and USC....  and some people can buy rain boots and an umbrella and don't mind that.


----------



## NoGoal

Soccer43 said:


> Pac 12 school,  decent reputation and national rankings, beautiful campus and environment, exciting sports programs, in state tuition through WUE for California residents - what's not to like about it?  Not everyone wants to go to a So Cal school and only so many roster spots at UCLA and USC....  and some people can buy rain boots and an umbrella and don't mind that.


Oregon campus and the city of Eugene is okay, nothing to write home about.  If I recall they have a cemetary in the middle or next to campus.  Their sports facilities is what impressed me the most.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

If your read the Oregon forum the problem w/ Oregon is the head coach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> If your read the Oregon forum the problem w/ Oregon is the head coach.


That's interesting because I have heard good things about her from players.  If she is anything like my players coach she just isn't there to babysit.  If a player comes unprepared to contribute they won't be contributing.  They play a tough schedule and mediocre players get swallowed up in the PAC 12.


----------



## NoGoal

eastbaysoccer said:


> If your read the Oregon forum the problem w/ Oregon is the head coach.


I read the Oregon college thread...boy do they roast on Garret Smith from the University of Portland and on Oregon and Oregon St.  

Ironic, because nobody posts trash on the college coaches in SoCal.  The worst post I have read in this forum are some schools play crappy soccer or that coach is mean.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> ......  If she is anything like my players coach she just isn't there to babysit.  If a player comes unprepared to contribute they won't be contributing.  They play a tough schedule and mediocre players get swallowed up in the PAC 12.


Aint that the truth. It's been said, For whom much is given, much is required....... Funny how that applies to the field and in life


----------



## pooka

Where is the Oregon forum? 

Also, how much weight should a player put on the standings of the college? I know of course all kids want to win, but ultimately all of them can't play for UCLA, Stanford,USC, Virginia, FSU, and UNC.....also, when they commit as sophomores, half of the current college team will be gone before they get there, so its hard to say where a team will be isn't it?   Its an interesting problem to think about.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> Where is the Oregon forum?
> 
> Also, how much weight should a player put on the standings of the college? I know of course all kids want to win, but ultimately all of them can't play for UCLA, Stanford,USC, Virginia, FSU, and UNC.....also, when they commit as sophomores, half of the current college team will be gone before they get there, so its hard to say where a team will be isn't it?   Its an interesting problem to think about.


I agree with you 100%.  In my player's journey the quality of soccer program was the last criteria that she considered.  The academic reputation of the school and her specific program where number one and two.


----------



## GoWest

pooka said:


> Where is the Oregon forum?
> 
> Also, how much weight should a player put on the standings of the college? I know of course all kids want to win, but ultimately all of them can't play for UCLA, Stanford,USC, Virginia, FSU, and UNC.....also, when they commit as sophomores, half of the current college team will be gone before they get there, so its hard to say where a team will be isn't it?   Its an interesting problem to think about.


...or Notre Dame, Florida, Penn State, South Carolina, etc. I agree but would also add that in addition to the academic environment and degree focus, playing 4-5 years for a program that has few expectations and mediocrity on the pitch is the gold standard might be hard to stomach? Also interesting to think about.


----------



## GoWest

full90 said:


> Can someone help me understand the commits to Oregon? They are getting talented kids. Their last winning season was 10 years ago and last season they won 2 conference games. You know the mindset of high school kids and parents..do they not look at that? I don't want to disparage the coaching staff, but I am curious what they are selling that is so compelling. I can't imagine her job is very secure and from a snobby so cal person, the rain, that hideous turf and the lack of results (even since she has been there) seems off-putting. Props to the staff for recruiting well....but what is the draw? Nike/gear? Pac-12? Come help us turn it around? Thoughts?


KM is a hard charging coach. Have known her since the UNLV days back in the day. Oregon is a conundrum. I know she wants more for that program. Hopefully building a defense around Santa Clara transfer JJ will help make them more competitive for spots not set aside for Stanford, Cal, UCLA and more recently Southern Cal.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree with you 100%.  In my player's journey the quality of soccer program was the last criteria that she considered.  The academic reputation of the school and her specific program where number one and two.


A player better love the school, because they spend a lot of time lifting or conditioning in the morning, school afterwards and training again in the evening.  If they don't love their school.  They are going to be asking themselves why am I doing all this for.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> ...or Notre Dame, Florida, Penn State, South Carolina, etc. I agree but would also add that in addition to the academic environment and degree focus, playing 4-5 years for a program that has few expectations and mediocrity on the pitch is the gold standard might be hard to stomach? Also interesting to think about.


Florida?  The coaching staff over there carries a roster of 40 players!

South Carolina's isn't a great academic institution.


----------



## NoGoal

pooka said:


> Where is the Oregon forum?
> 
> Also, how much weight should a player put on the standings of the college? I know of course all kids want to win, but ultimately all of them can't play for UCLA, Stanford,USC, Virginia, FSU, and UNC.....also, when they commit as sophomores, half of the current college team will be gone before they get there, so its hard to say where a team will be isn't it?   Its an interesting problem to think about.


Bingo, when my DD verbally committed to her University 2 1/2 years ago.  They were a Sweet 16 finalist, following year eliminated in the 1st round, last year 2nd to last in their conference.  It all depends how the recruits pan out playing the college game.

It's why picking a school based on their intellect to keep up with academics rigor and loving the campus is so important.  You want their 4 yrs to fly by and not saying to themselves I hate it here, how and when can I transfer.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> Florida?  The coaching staff over there carries a roster of 40 players!
> 
> South Carolina's isn't a great academic institution.


Yes, you are correct, Florida does carry a large roster. South Carolina doesn't rank as high as some but not as low as others.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> It's why picking a school based on their intellect to keep up with academics rigor and loving the campus is so important. You want their 4 yrs to fly by and not saying to themselves I hate it here, how and when can I transfer


I agree with this. If a player can marry academics with a soccer program that is competitive (mediocrity isn't the gold standard) that is the perfect fit IMHO.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> I agree with this. If a player can marry academics with a soccer program that is competitive (mediocrity isn't the gold standard) that is the perfect fit IMHO.


IMO, I would rather have my DD play for UCI, UCSB and UC Davis in the Big West Conference where I know she is attending a great academic institution vs having her play for a strong P5 school like South Carolina or West Virginia with average academics.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> IMO, I would rather have my DD play for UCI, UCSB and UC Davis in the Big West Conference where I know she is attending a great academic institution vs having her play for a strong P5 school like South Carolina or West Virginia with average academics.


I really like those schools as well. UCI had a fantastic couple of seasons half a decade+ back making a run to the Sweet16. UCSB and UC Davis up there on the like meter as well.

I guess another factor in the decision is what the player is interested in studying. Most players entering college don't know but some do. My DD is interested in Rx school at this point. So for her, grad school is in the future immediately after her bachelors. Finding a P5 or high mid-major school with a competitive soccer program where she can enjoy "all things college" (when there is time that is lol) while looking down the barrel of "3-4 more years" of a top 10 grad school in her field of of study as an alumni at that same school was/is part of our recruitment journey. Of course, she may change her mind and want to be an exercise science major or what not. So far so good though.


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> I really like those schools as well. UCI had a fantastic couple of seasons half a decade+ back making a run to the Sweet16. UCSB and UC Davis up there on the like meter as well.
> 
> I guess another factor in the decision is what the player is interested in studying. Most players entering college don't know but some do. My DD is interested in Rx school at this point. So for her, grad school is in the future immediately after her bachelors. Finding a P5 or high mid-major school with a competitive soccer program where she can enjoy "all things college" (when there is time that is lol) while looking down the barrel of "3-4 more years" of a top 10 grad school in her field of of study as an alumni at that same school was/is part of our recruitment journey. Of course, she may change her mind and want to be an exercise science major or what not. So far so good though.


I don't know about other universities, my son just graduated with a Kinesiology Degree from Long Beach St with over a 3.5 GPA.  I know for a fact LB State doesn't give preferential treatment to students who graduated at their university when seeking admission into their physical therapy program.  He is going to cast a wide net and see which PT programs he gets accepted to, including out of state programs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ouch!  I watched all three of these games and let's just say once they made the defensive changes they stopped the losing streak!

http://equalizersoccer.com/2017/07/02/three-things-the-highs-and-lows-of-sky-blues-week-11-performances/


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> Ouch!  I watched all three of these games and let's just say once they made the defensive changes they stopped the losing streak!
> 
> http://equalizersoccer.com/2017/07/02/three-things-the-highs-and-lows-of-sky-blues-week-11-performances/


How much of those games could you actually stomach watching?  My kid lasts about 5 minutes before she gets concerned she might get what they got.  We got a long way to go.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> How much of those games could you actually stomach watching?  My kid lasts about 5 minutes before she gets concerned she might get what they got.  We got a long way to go.


I watch the complete games.  They are archived on the Go90 app so it is easy.  Obviously it is not the same as watching Germany vs Chile in the Confederation Cup final but you can't argue that the players are talented.  We use them as a gauge of where our player is and where she needs to be.  We did the same thing a few years back after she committed and she thought that it was helpful.


----------



## Soccer43

NoGoal said:


> I read the Oregon college thread...boy do they roast on Garret Smith from the University of Portland and on Oregon and Oregon St.
> 
> Ironic, because nobody posts trash on the college coaches in SoCal.  The worst post I have read in this forum are some schools play crappy soccer or that coach is mean.


The Oregon forum roasts lots of clubs, players, parents, and coaches.  They are brutal at times


----------



## NoGoal

Soccer43 said:


> The Oregon forum roasts lots of clubs, players, parents, and coaches.  They are brutal at times


I agree, probably because they can post without an alias.


----------



## MakeAPlay

We are under 4 weeks until the season starts!  The clock is ticking.  Which conferences are going to be the strongest this year?  I would love to hear thoughts on the top 5 conferences this season.


----------



## pooka

Does anyone here have a DD playing in the Big 12 or SEC?


----------



## gkrent

Pac-12, Big 10, ACC, SEC...with the WCC following up.


----------



## gkrent

pooka said:


> Does anyone here have a DD playing in the Big 12 or SEC?


I have players in the Big12 I'm watch!  and the SEC!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pac-12, Big 10, ACC, SEC...with the WCC following up.


Just based upon last season, the spring and the incoming players here is my top 5:

1. ACC:  With Florida St., North Carolina and Duke all being bonafide contenders (It is likely that 1-3 of those teams will make it to the college cup) makes this conference tough to contend with.  Add in a darkhorse Notre Dame side and sprinkle in Virginia and you have a very top heavy league.  NC State should be good again but we will see if last year was a fluke.  The bottom half of the conference is horrible but with 6 legitimate top 25 teams they are the preaseason top conference.

Pac 12:  Stanford and UCLA are two of my 6 legitimate college cup contenders.  Add in talented Cal and $C teams.  Utah could be a top 10 team and Colorado looks to follow up their amazing turnaround last year with another solid year.  That gives them 6 teams that will be in the preseason top 25 which puts them right there with the ACC.  If Cal is can live up to their hype and/or $C can find suitable replacements for their graduated players then they could easily end up in the top 10.

Big Ten:  Penn St. will be the favorite to win it all.  Rutgers, Northwestern, Michigan and Ohio St. will be good.  Wisconsin, Indiana and Nebraska could all surprise.  Penn St. Wisely scheduled a tough preseason schedule so that they are ready for the other 5 title contenders come late in the season.


SEC:  Florida is a top 10-12 team and Texas A&M, Auburn and Arkansas will be very good too.  Add in Missouri and Tennessee and you have a decently strong conference.  The bottom teams are pretty bad but the quality at the top makes up for it.

WCC:  The last spot was tough but I have to give the WCC the edge over the Big 12.  Santa Clara, BYU and Pepperdine are legit top 25 teams.  LMU will be good and USD should be decent too.  Even Portland and USF will be okay.  The top teams separate them from the rest.  The Big 12 has WVU at the top and everyone else is an also ran. In the WCC there won't be one team that steamrolls everyone.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> We are under 4 weeks until the season starts!  The clock is ticking.  Which conferences are going to be the strongest this year?  I would love to hear thoughts on the top 5 conferences this season.


MAP, before you move on to next season, be sure to catch SC's illustrious 2016 campaign on rewind all day today on the PAC-12 network. Lol


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> MAP, before you move on to next season, be sure to catch SC's illustrious 2016 campaign on rewind all day today on the PAC-12 network. Lol


The one game that I cared about I have seen multiple times and they got thoroughly outplayed.  Not to mention that that 6 or 7 of those players are now in the pros so they can't miraculously save $C's a$$ this time around.  Their coach is going to have to coach them on how to play soccer if they want to return to the Sweet 16.

Nothing you can say about $C will get my goat.  They may have been national champs but they weren't city champs and they were sub .500 against teams from the state of California.  Not to mention that they are going to get creamed this year by the team that matters to me.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

I don't  mean to shift gears, but I keep hearing about CAL Athletics Department in financial distress to the tune of 18 million in the red per year.  The culprit is the stadium retrofit and the new athletic training center.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/05/task-force-report-on-cal-athletics-something-has-to-give-but-what/amp/

It doesn't help when they offer, womens lacrosse (35 players), womens field hockey (29 players), womens beach volleyball (19 players) as varsity sports or 30 varsity sports for both men and women.  The most in the Pac12 conference.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> I don't  mean to shift gears, but I keep hearing about CAL Athletics Department in financial distress to the tune of 18 million in the red per year.  The culprit is the stadium retrofit and the new athletic training center.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/05/task-force-report-on-cal-athletics-something-has-to-give-but-what/amp/
> 
> It doesn't help when they offer, womens lacrosse (35 players), womens field hockey (29 players), womens beach volleyball (19 players) as varsity sports or 30 varsity sports for both men and women.  The most in the Pac12 conference.


What's the difference between Cal offering women's lacrosse and women's soccer?  I don't get it.


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> What's the difference between Cal offering women's lacrosse and women's soccer?  I don't get it.


Um, do you see lacrosse or field hockey as a popular youth sport?
http://insportscenters.com/most-popular-youth-sports/

http://www.engagesports.com/blog/post/1488/youth-sports-participation-statistics-and-trends


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Um, do you see lacrosse as a popular youth sport?
> http://insportscenters.com/most-popular-youth-sports/
> 
> http://www.engagesports.com/blog/post/1488/youth-sports-participation-statistics-and-trends


I concur that women's lacrosse is not as popular as women's soccer - right now.  But if popularity is the litmus test, we probably would have very few women's sports at all.  Even women's soccer has only been around for about 20 years in the Pac-10/12.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Um, do you see lacrosse or field hockey as a popular youth sport?
> http://insportscenters.com/most-popular-youth-sports/
> 
> http://www.engagesports.com/blog/post/1488/youth-sports-participation-statistics-and-trends


If I started a national roller blade hockey club league. Does it mean the universities should offer a varsity program for it? #nope


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> I concur that women's lacrosse is not as popular as women's soccer - right now.  But if popularity is the litmus test, we probably would have very few women's sports at all.  Even women's soccer has only been around for about 20 years in the Pac-10/12.


The key word in your paragraph "right now".  
If CAL had to eliminate a few varsity sports "right now".  Would you eliminate women soccer before womens lacrosse, field hockey and beach volleyball?


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> The key word in your paragraph "right now".
> If CAL had to eliminate a few varsity sports "right now".  Would you eliminate women soccer before womens lacrosse, field hockey and beach volleyball?


When Kansas St was looking to add a new womens varsity sport a couple of years ago.  They added womens soccer,  not womens field hockey or womens lacrosse or womens beach volleyball.  I'm sure there wasn't a debate, but womens lacrosse can be bigger than womens soccer in 30 years.


----------



## MarkM

NoGoal said:


> Point being if CAL has to eliminate some varsity sports are you saying women soccer should be eliminated before womens lacrosse, field hockey and beach volleyball?


We are talking past each other.  The athletic budget applies to both men and women's sports.  I'm saying you have to eliminate men's sports before you eliminate any women's sports.  You are ignoring Title IX.  If popularity is what we based the athletic budget on, we probably wouldn't have many women's sports at all.  

If you eliminate lacrosse, what men's sport are you going to eliminate to stay Title IX compliant?  And is that men's sport less competitive/popular than women's soccer?  Probably not.


----------



## MarkM

Lacrosse is more expensive and dangerous than soccer, however.


----------



## espola

MarkM said:


> Lacrosse is more expensive and dangerous than soccer, however.


And they wear protective equipment.


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> We are talking past each other.  The athletic budget applies to both men and women's sports.  I'm saying you have to eliminate men's sports before you eliminate any women's sports.  You are ignoring Title IX.  If popularity is what we based the athletic budget on, we probably wouldn't have many women's sports at all.
> 
> If you eliminate lacrosse, what men's sport are you going to eliminate to stay Title IX compliant?  And is that men's sport less competitive/popular than women's soccer?  Probably not.


I understand the Title IX implication. I didn't bring up a men's sport, because I wanted to discuss which women sport would be eliminated.  Since you brought up the men's, it's a fairly easy decision, eliminate the non-revenue mens sport that's least popular....how about Rugby and it's roster of 59 players.  I'm curious how many scholarships are offered for Rugby?


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> I understand the Title IX implication. I didn't bring up a men's sport, because I wanted to discuss which women sport would be eliminated.  Since you brought up the men's, it's a fairly easy decision, eliminate the non-revenue mens sport that's least popular....how about Rugby and it's roster of 59 players.  I'm curious how many scholarships are offered for Rugby?


For women, it's 12 in NCAA DI or DII.  For men, none.

http://www.scholarshipstats.com/ncaalimits.html


----------



## NoGoal

Better yet, eliminate the positions who approved the earthquake retrofitting for the outdated stadium who put the athletic department in this mess in the 1st place.  You would think with bright professions and administrators....they would have analyzed and projected what yearly expense would have been prior to approving.  It might have been cheaper leasing the Oakland Coliseum, like UCLA with the Rose Bowl.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

NoGoal said:


> I don't  mean to shift gears, but I keep hearing about CAL Athletics Department in financial distress to the tune of 18 million in the red per year.  The culprit is the stadium retrofit and the new athletic training center.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.mercurynews.com/2017/06/05/task-force-report-on-cal-athletics-something-has-to-give-but-what/amp/
> 
> No you eliminate a mens sports with scholarships.   You reduce trade cost and now you can eliminate some female scholarships.
> 
> Lose Field Hockey (wtf is that), mens rugby and maybe mens gymnastics.  you take the mens gynamstics scholarships and allocate them to women's rowing or maybe track.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> For women, it's 12 in NCAA DI or DII.  For men, none.
> 
> http://www.scholarshipstats.com/ncaalimits.html


I wonder though if CAL is still offering athletic scholarships for Rugby even though it's not mandated?  The head count is not adding up, CAL would have to eliminated football to touch the womens sports and in the article CAL football is the cash cow.


----------



## NoGoal

eastbaysoccer said:


> No you eliminate a mens sports with scholarships. You reduce trade cost and now you can eliminate some female scholarships.
> 
> Lose Field Hockey (wtf is that), mens rugby and maybe mens gymnastics. you take the mens gynamstics scholarships and allocate them to women's rowing or maybe track.


I like your thinking.


----------



## NoGoal

MarkM said:


> Lacrosse is more expensive and dangerous than soccer, however.


I agree with lacrosse being more expensive.  Additional equipment and protective gear is needed for that sport. That sports is axed, next!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> We are under 4 weeks until the season starts!  The clock is ticking.  Which conferences are going to be the strongest this year?  I would love to hear thoughts on the top 5 conferences this season.


Sorry MAP to have hijack the thread.

1. Pac12
2. ACC
3. SEC
4. Big10
5. Tied Big 12 and WCC
7. Big East-Georgetown


----------



## eastbaysoccer

sorry trade= travel


it's the travel, lodging and meals that add up.  There is no WNT lacrosse team that's popular.  maybe that's axed.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Sorry MAP to have hijack the thread.
> 
> 1. Pac12
> 2. ACC
> 3. SEC
> 4. Big10
> 5. Tied Big 12 and WCC
> 7. Big East-Georgetown


We are seeing a trend emerge going back the last 10 yrs.  ACC is strong, but no longer the best conference that is head and shoulders above the others.

Last decade
ACC - 5 college cup champs
Pac12 - 4 college cup champs

Since 2011
Pac12 - 3 college cup chanps
ACC - 2 college cup champs

Since 2013
Pac12 - 2 college cup champs
ACC - 1 college cup champ

Last 2 years
Pac12- 1 college cup champion
Big10- 1 colleg cup champion
ACC- none

The ACC did have a school in the championship game every year for the last decade though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> We are seeing a trend emerge going back the last 10 yrs.  ACC is strong, but no longer the best conference that is head and shoulders above the others.
> 
> Last decade
> ACC - 5 college cup champs
> Pac12 - 4 college cup champs
> 
> Since 2011
> Pac12 - 3 college cup chanps
> ACC - 2 college cup champs
> 
> Since 2013
> Pac12 - 2 college cup champs
> ACC - 1 college cup champ
> 
> Last 2 years
> Pac12- 1 college cup champion
> Big10- 1 colleg cup champion
> ACC- none
> 
> The ACC did have a school in the championship game every year for the last decade though.


Not last year.  West Virginia is in the Big 12.  Interesting trend thanks for highlighting it.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Not last year.  West Virginia is in the Big 12.  Interesting trend thanks for highlighting it.


That's right!


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> 1. Pac12
> 2. ACC
> 3. SEC
> 4. Big10
> 5. Tied Big 12 and WCC
> 7. Big East-Georgetown


I've got ....
1. ACC -- FSU
2. Pac12 -- Stanford
2.5 SEC -- South Carolina
4. Big10 -- Penn State
5. WCC -- BYU
6. Big East -- Georgetown
7. Big12 -- WVU

FSU, Stanford and Penn State top teams with everyone else looking in. Remember, I picked PDA, Blues and Slammers to win all ECNL championships over the last couple of weeks so I'm pretty good at this LOL!


----------



## Justafan

GoWest said:


> I've got ....
> 1. ACC -- FSU
> 2. Pac12 -- Stanford
> 2.5 SEC -- South Carolina
> 4. Big10 -- Penn State
> 5. WCC -- BYU
> 6. Big East -- Georgetown
> 7. Big12 -- WVU
> 
> FSU, Stanford and Penn State top teams with everyone else looking in. Remember, I picked PDA, Blues and Slammers to win all ECNL championships over the last couple of weeks so I'm pretty good at this LOL!


Don't you go out on a limb now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Don't you go out on a limb now.


BYU and South Carolina aren't nearly the teams that they were last year.  Santa Clara is better than last year.  South Carolina might not make the tournament.  They lost 7 starters and had a rough spring and the SEC will be stronger this year.  With 2 of the final 8 teams last year that is saying something.  While it will be difficult to repeat that this year they could have 4 teams advance to the sweet 16.


----------



## PLSAP

Soccer43 said:


> The Oregon forum roasts lots of clubs, players, parents, and coaches.  They are brutal at times


link??


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here is what my player got sent this morning.  The season is almost here.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Here is what my player got sent this morning.  The season is almost here.


Truth.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zerodenero said:


> Truth.


Everybody has a loser story. Look at me, Im a plumber.
I get it, but didnt really set a fire with me.
Maybe thats why Im a plumber.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> Everybody has a loser story. Look at me, Im a plumber.
> I get it, but didnt really set a fire with me.
> Maybe thats why Im a plumber.


Not a loser. Damn good plumber and an even better person. Everyone's fire is different.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

CaliKlines said:


> Not a loser. Damn good plumber and an even better person. Everyone's fire is different.


I didnt mean that Im a loser, lol.
I dont think I am, at least not a complete loser.
I do appreciate the sentiment, though, amigo.
Says more about you, than me.

I was commenting on the commercial.
I just saw a bunch of superstars making the case that defeat lit their fire.
It may have. I know MJ was cut from his HS team, and thats mind boggling to me.

I just didnt think the commercial was that great.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Bernie Sanders said:


> I didnt mean that Im a loser, lol.
> I dont think I am, at least not a complete loser.
> I do appreciate the sentiment, though, amigo.
> *Says more about you, than me.*
> 
> I was commenting on the commercial.
> I just saw a bunch of superstars making the case that defeat lit their fire.
> It may have. I know MJ was cut from his HS team, and thats mind boggling to me.
> 
> I just didnt think the commercial was that great.


By that, I meant you are a decent and thoughtful person.
Most people are, if you get to know them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> By that, I meant you are a decent and thoughtful person.
> Most people are, if you get to know them.


Nice clarification, had to read it twice.


----------



## CaliKlines

Bernie Sanders said:


> I do appreciate the sentiment, though, amigo.
> Says more about you, than me.





Bernie Sanders said:


> By that, I meant you are a decent and thoughtful person.
> Most people are, if you get to know them.


I knowed what you meant...I help people see the light every day.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> Everybody has a loser story. Look at me, Im a plumber.
> I get it, but didnt really set a fire with me.
> Maybe thats why Im a plumber.


The idea behind it is that in sports you lose sometimes in the biggest situations or don't even get to compete.  Among many of the best that lights a fire.

My players season although good ended in a disappointing way last year.  She liked it and got the message.  Three weeks and counting.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> The idea behind it is that in sports you lose sometimes in the biggest situations or don't even get to compete.  Among many of the best that lights a fire.
> 
> My players season although good ended in a disappointing way last year.  She liked it and got the message.  Three weeks and counting.


The commerical is also about character and how an individual deals with adversity.  Do they give up or use the experience as motivation to be great. It's why Matt Ryan was last in the commercial training hard in the off season after his Falcons were up by 25 points and lost the Super Bowl.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Just dropped my kid off at the beach this past Independence Day weekend for summer school. This $ is getting real...


----------



## Bernie Sanders

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just dropped my kid off at the beach this past Independence Day weekend for summer school. This $ is getting real...


Look at the bright side.
No more vacations in Lancaster.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just dropped my kid off at the beach this past Independence Day weekend for summer school. This $ is getting real...


It's the beginning of a new chapter for your player.  It gets better for you.  I heard that your daughter's teammate that you and I had discussed is a solid player.  I heard that she has a chance to contribute.  It might be tough for her to earn minutes right away but the ability is there.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Anybody know how this wpsl thing goes to playoffs?
How long does it last?


----------



## gkrent

Bernie Sanders said:


> Anybody know how this wpsl thing goes to playoffs?
> How long does it last?


Divisional playoffs, usual at 2nd to last weekend of this month.  Winners go to National playoffs which would be the weekend after that.  SeaLions won the division last year, Beach the year before I believe.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> It's the beginning of a new chapter for your player.  It gets better for you.  I heard that your daughter's teammate that you and I had discussed is a solid player.  I heard that she has a chance to contribute.  It might be tough for her to earn minutes right away but the ability is there.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Thank you MAP! Definitely excited and nervous at the same time.

As for that player, she is a baller and will definitely make some noise over there. Needs to learn to take one less touch and either pass or shoot. Will be fun to watch her progress.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thank you MAP! Definitely excited and nervous at the same time.
> 
> As for that player, she is a baller and will definitely make some noise over there. Needs to learn to take one less touch and either pass or shoot. Will be fun to watch her progress.


I had asked my player what she thought of the freshman that she had seen so far and she was one of the names that she mentioned.  It's going to be the Hunger Games to get on the field but anybody that is capable will get the chance to prove themselves.  Again good luck to you and your player is going to definitely dig the location.  Safe travels back home.


----------



## GoWest

gkrent said:


> Pac-12, Big 10, ACC, SEC...with the WCC following up.


ACC, Pac12/SEC, WCC, Big10...with the Big12 following up and a splash of Big East...lol


----------



## NoGoal

What I am learning.  A lot "more" emphasis on strength and conditioning at the college level.  I gonna say more so than ball work.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> What I am learning.  A lot "more" emphasis on strength and conditioning at the college level.  I gonna say more so than ball work.


The national champs had a powerlifting squad!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> The national champs had a powerlifting squad!


Unless a poster like GKrent who already had an older DD who played college soccer.  Club parents have no idea just how much strength and conditioning their DDs will be doing at the college level.  My DD got to level 30 on her 1st Nike beep test.  Yet, she is doing additional conditioning on her own to raise her score.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> The national champs had a powerlifting squad!


Yes that were all mid 17's on the yo yo test.  Pretty much studs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Unless a poster like GKrent who already had an older DD who played college soccer.  Club parents have no idea just how much strength and conditioning their DDs will be doing at the college level.  My DD got to level 30 on her 1st Nike beep test.  Yet, she is doing additional conditioning on her own to raise her score.



It's exactly 2 weeks from the first day of practice.  Still some time to improve a little but at this point go time is here!


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Yes that were all mid 17's on the yo yo test.  Pretty much studs.


I know that your player and her partner in crime did much better than that!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> It's exactly 2 weeks from the first day of practice.  Still some time to improve a little but at this point go time is here!


I heard the beep test is easier with the upperclassmen, because they will set the pace for the 1st 10 levels.  Where as the freshmen haven't mastered it yet and go out to fast in the beginning stages.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I heard the beep test is easier with the upperclassmen, because they will set the pace for the 1st 10 levels.  Where as the freshmen haven't mastered it yet and go out to fast in the beginning stages.


You are also allowed to miss a level so they use a "rest" level as they start getting up there in their reps.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> You are also allowed to miss a level so they use a "rest" level as they start getting up there in their reps.


Yup, I saw that on a UCLA beep test video and shared that tip with my DD already.  

Another tip is when turning at the half way mark to alternate left and right foot when pushing off.  It helps to balance out a weary leg.  DD will be using that tip next time


----------



## MakeAPlay

My player said that one of her roommates blasted a 56 and only took her rest lap at like 50.  Broke the school record on her first try!  I think HAO has the national team record of like 65 or so.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> My player said that one of her roommates blasted a 56 and only took her rest lap at like 50.  Broke the school record on her first try!  I think HAO has the national team record of like 65 or so.


Anything above 40 is well above the average womens college player.  Anything above level 50 is ludicrous mode.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Anything above 40 is well above the average womens college player.  Anything above level 50 is ludicrous mode.


I don't think that there is a more ludicrous player than this at age 19 in the world....


----------



## gkrent

Is the beep test anything like the Man U test?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Is the beep test anything like the Man U test?


The Man U is another form of conditioning test.  I believe the Man U is based on 100 yards and timed.  The Nike Spark YoYo test aka beep test is based on 20 meters (22 yards) running back and forth. Time allowed at the start of the test is 14 seconds and decreases over time when the players get tired.  Each stage "completed" is a level. I think they the players have 10 secs to recover from each stage, before repeating.


younothat said:


> Here you go,  yeah you're burning at the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1267280283312787


----------



## MakeAPlay

8 days left before it is on!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> 8 days left before it is on!!


You sound ready, how is your daughter's injury?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> 8 days left before it is on!!


Where is the crying mom emoji?  Is it this one?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You sound ready, how is your daughter's injury?


She will be ready to go.  She is expecting to have a big season.  7 weeks of rest has done wonders for her.  She has a couple more weeks of summer school left and she has gotten to hang out with some of her friends that are home for the summer.  I would say that she is the most focused that I have ever seen her.  Her team going to be a little under the radar this season but I have been told to book my flights to Orlando for late November early December.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> She will be ready to go.  She is expecting to have a big season.  7 weeks of rest has done wonders for her.  She has a couple more weeks of summer school left and she has gotten to hang out with some of her friends that are home for the summer.  I would say that she is the most focused that I have ever seen her.  Her team going to be a little under the radar this season but I have been told to book my flights to Orlando for late November early December.  Good luck to you and your player.


"Under the radar" LOL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Bernie Sanders said:


> "Under the radar" LOL.


It's all relative.  Relative to being the odds on favorite before the events of the spring.  Yeah I would say under the radar is fair.  I am hearing that Penn St. is the "favorite" now and they are picked to finish 2nd in their conference.  They are still being called a top 5 team but they would have been favored against the field had the spring gone a little different  I like that they get all of their tough conference games at home but one and that is a revenge game.  Good luck to your player this season except on September 15th.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Man U practice test at Pepperdine this morning. Nervously awaiting word of results. Why am I nervous? I'm not running the darn thing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Man U practice test at Pepperdine this morning. Nervously awaiting word of results. Why am I nervous? I'm not running the darn thing.


Dang a practice test this close to the real thing!!  The WCC is going to be quite the battle this year.  Let me know how it turns out.  Good luck to your player!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Man U practice test at Pepperdine this morning. Nervously awaiting word of results. Why am I nervous? I'm not running the darn thing.


She gonna do fine.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Dang a practice test this close to the real thing!!  The WCC is going to be quite the battle this year.  Let me know how it turns out.  Good luck to your player!


They do the ManU at Pepperdine instead of the beep.
Not exactly sure what the target score is.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Man U practice test at Pepperdine this morning. Nervously awaiting word of results. Why am I nervous? I'm not running the darn thing.


Mine isn't up there yet but she's been running it once a week for the last 5-6 weeks.  She's almost made the minimum to get out of breakfast club   I'm nervous for your DD too!!  LOL


----------



## outside!

It will be interesting to see if players that were speed demons in club are still "fast". Hope so!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> They do the ManU at Pepperdine instead of the beep.
> Not exactly sure what the target score is.


Target score is to do at least 20 repetitions.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Mine isn't up there yet but she's been running it once a week for the last 5-6 weeks.  She's almost made the minimum to get out of breakfast club   I'm nervous for your DD too!!  LOL


My DD reported back that she was only able to do 17 repetitions, 3 short of the required 20. She has had a head cold and some chest congestion the past few days and this contributed greatly to her result today. She'll be fine next week when the official test happens.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> My DD reported back that she was only able to do 17 repetitions, 3 short of the required 20. She has had a head cold and some chest congestion the past few days and this contributed greatly to her result today. She'll be fine next week when the official test happens.


Its not an easy test.
I think my kid came up short the first time as well, and she hits 25 now.

btw, Im the poster formerly known as Bernie Sanders.
Got tired of being an old pinko, so I changed it up.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not an easy test.
> I think my kid came up short the first time as well, and she hits 25 now.
> 
> btw, Im the poster formerly known as Bernie Sanders.
> Got tired of being an old pinko, so I changed it up.


Good to know. Truth be told, I kind of like the old Bernie persona better but lets see if Ricky grows on me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Good to know. Truth be told, I kind of like the old Bernie persona better but lets see if Ricky grows on me.


I tried to help Bernie come into the light, but he's stuck in the old USSR.
Gotta move on.


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> It will be interesting to see if players that were speed demons in club are still "fast". Hope so!


The players are still fast, but once they play against college players.....they are all just as fast or faster, but the upperclassmen are stronger and more conditioned...so they can maintain their speed longer.  

A player who maybe a half or step slower, but better conditioned.....will be faster when the other player is tired.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Good to know. Truth be told, I kind of like the old Bernie persona better but lets see if Ricky grows on me.


@SpeedK1llz my player says that your dd's old teammate is coming along.  She says that she just needs to take a few less touches and release the ball quicker.  One touch too many gets you dispossessed in their kick arounds.  We are at 6 days and counting...


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> The players are still fast, but once they play against college players.....they are all just as fast or faster, but the upperclassmen are stronger and more conditioned...so they can maintain their speed longer.
> 
> A player who maybe a half or step slower, but better conditioned.....will be faster when the other player is tired.


Not to mention that the speed of thought has to be there too when they are tired.  My player said that she noticed a lot of the freshman receive the ball and hold it too long because they don't know where they are going to go with it before they receive it.  In the system that they play you better know your options and your optimum play before you receive the ball!


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> @SpeedK1llz my player says that your dd's old teammate is coming along.  She says that she just needs to take a few less touches and release the ball quicker.  One touch too many gets you dispossessed in their kick arounds.  We are at 6 days and counting...


Very true, my DD said...at first she just passed quickly, so she didn't lose possession.  As she adjusted to the olders speed of play and the defense was looking for the pass....she now will go at them to keep them guessing.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> I tried to help Bernie come into the light, but he's stuck in the old USSR.
> Gotta move on.


At S&F this week, if you buy a pork butt, you get a coupon for discount on FandangoNOW movie rental.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I tried to help Bernie come into the light, but he's stuck in the old USSR.
> Gotta move on.


I like your twitter handle best but some people might get butt hurt...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> @SpeedK1llz my player says that your dd's old teammate is coming along.  She says that she just needs to take a few less touches and release the ball quicker.  One touch too many gets you dispossessed in their kick arounds.  We are at 6 days and counting...


Yep, that's her. She'll be fine. Strong player. Just named to All America list.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> At S&F this week, if you buy a pork butt, you get a coupon for discount on FandangoNOW movie rental.


I am afraid to ask what you will be doing to that porks butt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> I like your twitter handle best but some people might get butt hurt...


It wont hurt as much if they get the fandango discount.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> With only a few weeks left in the spring season I wanted to give my thoughts on the top 25 teams.  I divided them into 4 different groupings.  By my estimates each team in the group is pretty close and would be favored against the teams in the next tier.
> 
> Tier 1
> 
> Penn St.
> North Carolina
> Duke
> Stanford
> UCLA
> Florida St.
> 
> My money is on one on these 6 teams winning it all.  Not a real surprise as these programs are the blue bloods and consistently bring in the lions share of YNT talent year in and year out.  Whichever of these teams get hot come October/November will likely be hoisting the trophy in Orlando.  All of these teams except North Carolina play nice looking soccer and UNC is capable of it but will do whatever is necessary to win.
> 
> Tier 2
> 
> Notre Dame
> West Virginia
> Santa Clara
> Utah
> Georgetown
> Virginia
> BYU
> 
> All of these teams did well last season and return a good core of players.  All of these teams have potential to win the national title but each has an issue that needs resolving before they can do it.
> 
> Tier 3
> 
> Florida
> Long Beach St.
> USC
> Pepperdine
> Colorado
> NC State
> Texas A&M
> 
> This is a talented grouping of teams that each are capable of beating the teams above them on any given day.  Each of these teams have a few question marks that need to be addressed in order to really have a shot at making it to Orlando.  This is the darkhorse group and my money is on at least one of these teams making a surprise run to the Elite 8.
> 
> Tier 4
> 
> Arkansas
> Cal
> Michigan
> Auburn
> Oklahoma
> 
> This is what I call the group of potential.  All of these teams either have had recent success or have all of the talent needed to achieve success.  It's just a matter of answering a few questions and putting the potential together.  The most intriguing team in the group is Cal.  They always get top 10 recruiting classes so the talent isn't the issue.  Playing consistently week in and week out seems to be their challenge.  If they can play to their potential all of the time they could be a contender for a trip to Orlando.  If they play inconsistently they could be looking at another first round exit.


When do the preseason rankings come out? Looking forward to seeing some great women's college soccer next month!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

GoWest said:


> When do the preseason rankings come out? Looking forward to seeing some great women's college soccer next month!


Don't the pre-season rankings usually mirror how the prior season ended?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> When do the preseason rankings come out? Looking forward to seeing some great women's college soccer next month!


July 31st or August 1st is when most of the preseason stuff will be released.  My guess is late Monday night.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don't the pre-season rankings usually mirror how the prior season ended?


The NSCAA rankings (the coaches poll) will mirror almost identically it's ending poll to open the season.  Expect $C to be preseason #1.  It usually settles itself by week 4-5.  By then a lot of the tough non-conference games have been played so you get a true sense of the pecking order.  The WCC will have 2 teams in the preseason top 5 and the PAC 12 will have 5.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> I don't know about other universities, my son just graduated with a Kinesiology Degree from Long Beach St with over a 3.5 GPA.  I know for a fact LB State doesn't give preferential treatment to students who graduated at their university when seeking admission into their physical therapy program.  He is going to cast a wide net and see which PT programs he gets accepted to, including out of state programs.


How's the fishing coming along for grad school? Is he going to try to attend where he wants to settle down?


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> The NSCAA rankings (the coaches poll) will mirror almost identically it's ending poll to open the season.  Expect $C to be preseason #1.  It usually settles itself by week 4-5.  By then a lot of the tough non-conference games have been played so you get a true sense of the pecking order.  The WCC will have 2 teams in the preseason top 5 and the PAC 12 will have 5.


Can't wait to get the season underway!


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> How's the fishing coming along for grad school? Is he going to try to attend where he wants to settle down?


He still needs 20 more hours of volunteer work at a PT office and take one more science class.

 As for will it be where he will settle down? I doubt it...more about getting accepted into a program.


----------



## RiverRat

MakeAPlay said:


> The WCC will have 2 teams in the preseason top 5 and the PAC 12 will have 5.


uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


----------



## gkrent

RiverRat said:


> uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


You realize this isn't Twitter, right?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> You realize this isn't Twitter, right?


OMG, your post made me laugh so hard!


----------



## MakeAPlay

RiverRat said:


> uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


It's a typo dip$hit.  I meant the top 25.  You are just too slow.  Let me guess, you know something about any of those teams?  @RiverRat you are exactly that a RAT.  Crawl back into the gutter or PM me directly.  This is a grown up thread for people that are actually curious or that have something to say about women's college soccer.  You are more than free to make yourself look like a fool but you are pandering to the wrong crowd.

This isn't ULittles little man...


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> The NSCAA rankings (the coaches poll) will mirror almost identically it's ending poll to open the season.  Expect $C to be preseason #1.  It usually settles itself by week 4-5.  By then a lot of the tough non-conference games have been played so you get a true sense of the pecking order.  The WCC will have 2 teams in the preseason top 5 and the PAC 12 will have 5.


I meant in the preseason top 25.  That's what I get for trying to do a report and post at the same time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

RiverRat said:


> uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


Are you still butt hurt about the high school soccer team still?  Man I forgot about that post.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> It's a typo dip$hit.  I meant the top 25.  You are just too slow.  Let me guess, you know something about any of those teams?  @RiverRat you are exactly that a RAT.  Crawl back into the gutter or PM me directly.  This is a grown up thread for people that are actually curious or that have something to say about women's college soccer.  You are more than free to make yourself look like a fool but you are pandering to the wrong crowd.
> 
> This isn't ULittles little man...


I think he is still upset about the post stating his DD is a poser.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

RiverRat said:


> uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


Its the preseason rankings.
No big stretch to just look at how last season ended, and make it your preseason top 25.
The preseason top 25 means nothing.

Im not piling on, there's already a couple squeeky squeekers who do that. Im just letting you know how unimportant the preseason rankings actually are.


----------



## MakeAPlay

First goal for new players is to pass the fitness tests so that you don't have extra conditioning.  Second goal is to make the travel team.  I think most travel 23-24.  Good luck to all of the college players and especially the first year college players.  The next 3 weeks are going to be hell but they are the beginning of leaving a players mark!


----------



## Multi Sport

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not an easy test.
> I think my kid came up short the first time as well, and she hits 25 now.
> 
> btw, Im the poster formerly known as Bernie Sanders.
> Got tired of being an old pinko, so I changed it up.


Ricky Sanders...


----------



## Striker17

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not an easy test.
> I think my kid came up short the first time as well, and she hits 25 now.
> 
> btw, Im the poster formerly known as Bernie Sanders.
> Got tired of being an old pinko, so I changed it up.


Apparently Fleming did 56?!???


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> Apparently Fleming did 56?!???


And could have done more if you see the video on their Facebook page.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Striker17 said:


> Apparently Fleming did 56?!???


Gotta be beep test, right? This can't be Man U.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Striker17 said:


> Apparently Fleming did 56?!???


ManU is 100 yd increments.
Beep is 20 yd increments.


----------



## goal123

Ricky Fandango said:


> ManU is 100 yd increments.
> Beep is 20 yd increments.


Exactly...25 on ManU is 5000 yards.  56 on beep is 1120 yards.  No comparison.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I'd argue the top 3 WCC are better than the top PAC-12.  Last year Santa Clara topped Stanford, Pepperdine over cal and BYU went deep.  Say what u want to say about the players on paper.   It's the end result that really matters.  

WCC is top heavy.  PAC-12 is brutal up and down as every team gives you a good game.


----------



## NoGoal

goal123 said:


> Exactly...25 on ManU is 5000 yards.  56 on beep is 1120 yards.  No comparison.


Actually they are both fitness test.  The Nike Sparq test (beep test) is actually a VO2 measurement test. 

The Man U maybe a longer distance, but it provides greater recovery time between runs.  
http://d1training.weebly.com/man-u-fitness-test.html

The Sparq test is 22 yards back and forth...so it's 44 yards total per level with only 10 secs recovery time in between.  Like the Man U as the stage progresses the time alotted to make the run decreases.

https://www.scienceforsport.com/yo-yo-intermittent-recovery-test-level-2/


----------



## NoGoal

eastbaysoccer said:


> I'd argue the top 3 WCC are better than the top PAC-12.  Last year Santa Clara topped Stanford, Pepperdine over cal and BYU went deep.  Say what u want to say about the players on paper.   It's the end result that really matters.
> 
> WCC is top heavy.  PAC-12 is brutal up and down as every team gives you a good game.


You selected particular games to prove your point.  The top 3 teams in the WCC is better than the top 3-4 teams in the Pac12?  USC is the defending national champs.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Actually they are both fitness test.  The Nike Sparq test (beep test) is actually a VO2 measurement test.
> 
> The Man U maybe a longer distance, but it provides greater recovery time between runs.
> http://d1training.weebly.com/man-u-fitness-test.html
> 
> The Sparq test is 22 yards back and forth...so it's 44 yards total per level with only 10 secs recovery time in between.  Like the Man U as the stage progresses the time alotted to make the run decreases.
> 
> https://www.scienceforsport.com/yo-yo-intermittent-recovery-test-level-2/


How do they measure VO2?


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> How do they measure VO2?


It's in the link I provided. Ask me what the calculation means....I don't have a clue! 

*How to: Calculate VO2 max*

Though the YYIR2 has been shown to be a moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max (8, 9), it is advised to use the test for what it was originally developed for – identifying an individual’s ability to repeatedly perform high-intensity aerobic work, which has proven to be a more sensitive measure of changes in performance than VO2 max. Regardless, for those who wish to use this method, the equations for calculating V02max are below:


_YYIR1 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR1 distance (m) × 0.0084 + 36.4_
_YYIR2 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR2 distance (m) × 0.0136 + 45.3_


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> It's in the link I provided.
> 
> *How to: Calculate VO2 max*
> 
> Though the YYIR2 has been shown to be a moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max (8, 9), it is advised to use the test for what it was originally developed for – identifying an individual’s ability to repeatedly perform high-intensity aerobic work, which has proven to be a more sensitive measure of changes in performance than VO2 max. Regardless, for those who wish to use this method, the equations for calculating V02max are below:
> 
> 
> _YYIR1 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR1 distance (m) × 0.0084 + 36.4_
> _YYIR2 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR2 distance (m) × 0.0136 + 45.3_


That's not a measurement.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goal123 said:


> Exactly...25 on ManU is 5000 yards.  56 on beep is 1120 yards.  No comparison.


the Man U test at level 25 is 2500 yards (25 X 100 yards as the slow jog back is recovery time).  The Beep test is 20 X 2 PER LEVEL or 2240 yards with only 10 seconds of recovery time.  The recovery time is only 10 seconds per level.  Pretty tough if you ask me.


----------



## pulguita

NoGoal said:


> Actually they are both fitness test.  The Nike Sparq test (beep test) is actually a VO2 measurement test.
> 
> The Man U maybe a longer distance, but it provides greater recovery time between runs.
> http://d1training.weebly.com/man-u-fitness-test.html
> 
> The Sparq test is 22 yards back and forth...so it's 44 yards total per level with only 10 secs recovery time in between.  Like the Man U as the stage progresses the time alotted to make the run decreases.
> 
> https://www.scienceforsport.com/yo-yo-intermittent-recovery-test-level-2/


For you engineers!


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> That's not a measurement.


Tell that to Dr Jens Bangsbo who came up with the calculations.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Tell that to Dr Jens Bangsbo who came up with the calculations.


A calculation is not a measurement.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> A calculation is not a measurement.


so his calculation (formula) doesn't measure an individual's VO2 max?

Your post asks how do you measure VO2.  I replied by using his calculated formula.  Plug in the results and you should get the measurement.


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> I'd argue the top 3 WCC are better than the top PAC-12.  Last year Santa Clara topped Stanford, Pepperdine over cal and BYU went deep.  Say what u want to say about the players on paper.   It's the end result that really matters.
> 
> WCC is top heavy.  PAC-12 is brutal up and down as every team gives you a good game.


Santa Clara, Pepperdine and BYU aren't nearly as good as Stanford, UCLA and SC/Cal/Utah?Colorado etc.  Stanford outshot Santa Clara 31-8 in that double overtime loss.  Honestly Stanford had a couple easy goals that they just couldn't put away.  They beat them earlier in the season.  Santa Clara did upset the national champions last year but they also lost to the Washington schools.

This season you are going to get your chance to find out.  Santa Clara plays Cal, $C, UCLA and Stanford.  BYU plays UCLA, Colorado, Utah and Arizona.  Pepperdine has an easy schedule this year but still plays UCLA on the road.

I am going to go out on a limb and say that the WCC gets 1 win out of all of those games and it will be BYU over Arizona.  The WCC is strong but the Pac 12 was the #1 conference last year and will be either #1 or #2 this year.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> so his calculation (formula) doesn't measure an individual's VO2 max?


Try not to take the bait, espola will be happy to turn this thread into some lame semantics battle.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine has an easy schedule this year but still plays UCLA on the road.


Yeah, what is up with that?  Virginia Tech is no slouch but the schedule does not seem as tough as it could be.  USF seems to have a tougher pre-season!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Yeah, what is up with that?  Virginia Tech is no slouch but the schedule does not seem as tough as it could be.  USF seems to have a tougher pre-season!


My guess is that since TW has a very good squad this year he wants to keep his preseason record as pristine as possible.  They could easily go 18-1 or 17-2 going into the postseason and I think that he realizes that havign a record like that could mean the difference between getting a home game in the first round vs having to go play some Big Ten or SEC school on the road or worse having to play Stanford/UCLA or some other West Coast power on the road in the second round.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> so his calculation (formula) doesn't measure an individual's VO2 max?
> 
> Your post asks how do you measure VO2.  I replied by using his calculated formula.  Plug in the results and you should get the measurement.


The clearest way to measure VO2 is to take a blood sample, or to use a clip-on oximeter, that measures the color of blood close to the skin.  The clip-on is not as accurate as a blood sample, but it is more convenient and less intrusive.  "Plugging into a formula" gives an estimate for the average of individuals who were accurately measured in the past.


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Try not to take the bait, espola will be happy to turn this thread into some lame semantics battle.


Let's not kid ourselves about what is being "measured".  

Glad to be of service.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Yeah, what is up with that?  Virginia Tech is no slouch but the schedule does not seem as tough as it could be.  USF seems to have a tougher pre-season!


The Waves have Traditionally played tough schedules. This seasons looks like the easiest they've had in awhile, on paper, but the past three seasons have been brutal. Still can't look past any D-1 opponent, as they all have the capability to bite you in the ass.
I will say that Pep does have some tough conference road games this year in Provo and Santa Clara.
Both teams they played home last season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Waves have Traditionally played tough schedules. This seasons looks like the easiest they've had in awhile, on paper, but the past three seasons have been brutal. Still can't look past any D-1 opponent, as they all have the capability to bite you in the ass.
> I will say that Pep does have some tough conference road games this year in Provo and Santa Clara.
> Both teams they played home last season.


On any given day a bunker and a PK/DK or a bunker and a counter-attack goal or a bunker and a keeper error can beat a heavily favored team.  Ask Stanford....


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> The clearest way to measure VO2 is to take a blood sample, or to use a clip-on oximeter, that measures the color of blood close to the skin.  The clip-on is not as accurate as a blood sample, but it is more convenient and less intrusive.  "Plugging into a formula" gives an estimate for the average of individuals who were accurately measured in the past.


Sure it's the clearest way, but it's the more expensive way also.  A digital wrist watch tells time and so does a Rolex...difference, one is more expensive.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

goal123 said:


> Exactly...25 on ManU is 5000 yards.  56 on beep is 1120 yards.  No comparison.


They're both good tests.
It just needs to be clarified that a 25 on the Man U and a 56 on the beep are both well above average.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> They're both good tests.
> It just needs to be clarified that a 25 on the Man U and a 56 on the beep are both well above average.


The way I have seen the beep test run is as a competition.  The whole team lines up and shuttles back and forth between the two target lines.  The coaches keep track of who missed which beep cycle, calling out those who couldn't keep up.  When they got down to three runners left, they stopped the test.  It was the three that everyone knew already were the quickest and best conditioned on the team.   And there was no one there with any medical or biological training beyond what is needed to get a USSF A coaching license.

The coaches wrote down the numbers on a form, which was then filed away and never again consulted.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> The way I have seen the beep test run is as a competition.  The whole team lines up and shuttles back and forth between the two target lines.  The coaches keep track of who missed which beep cycle, calling out those who couldn't keep up.  When they got down to three runners left, they stopped the test.  It was the three that everyone knew already were the quickest and best conditioned on the team.   And there was no one there with any medical or biological training beyond what is needed to get a USSF A coaching license.
> 
> The coaches wrote down the numbers on a form, which was then filed away and never again consulted.


so?  A soccer coach not applying the V02 equation doesn't discredit Jens Bangsbro's calculation to measure VO2 max.  Did you come up with an equation discrediting him?  If you did brilliant, publish a research paper for it.


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> The way I have seen the beep test run is as a competition.  The whole team lines up and shuttles back and forth between the two target lines.  The coaches keep track of who missed which beep cycle, calling out those who couldn't keep up.  When they got down to three runners left, they stopped the test.  It was the three that everyone knew already were the quickest and best conditioned on the team.   And there was no one there with any medical or biological training beyond what is needed to get a USSF A coaching license.
> 
> The coaches wrote down the numbers on a form, which was then filed away and never again consulted.


Curious E... have you ever been tested for your V02 max? Or are you just Googling this info..


----------



## espola

Multi Sport said:


> Curious E... have you ever been tested for your V02 max? Or are you just Googling this info..


In case you haven't noticed, VO2 Max is different from Vo2, for which I have been tested.

What do you have against google?  Are you in favor of voluntary ignorance?


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> so?  A soccer coach not applying the V02 equation doesn't discredit Jens Bangsbro's calculation to measure VO2 max.  Did you come up with an equation discrediting him?  If you did brilliant, publish a research paper for it.


I'm not discrediting anyone, except the poster who some time ago wrote "The Nike Sparq test (beep test) is actually a VO2 measurement test."  It's not.


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> In case you haven't noticed, VO2 Max is different from Vo2, for which I have been tested.
> 
> What do you have against google?  Are you in favor of voluntary ignorance?


So what was your #?


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> In case you haven't noticed, VO2 Max is different from Vo2, for which I have been tested.
> 
> What do you have against google?  Are you in favor of voluntary ignorance?


Why were you tested?


----------



## espola

Multi Sport said:


> Why were you tested?


I was monitored while in surgery.  Many surgical patients are.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I'm not discrediting anyone, except the poster who some time ago wrote "The Nike Sparq test (beep test) is actually a VO2 measurement test."  It's not.


That's your opinion, but if I ever meet Jans...I will tell him Espola the VO2 aficionado stated your calculation is BS.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> That's your opinion, but if I ever meet Jans...I will tell him Espola the VO2 aficionado stated your calculation is BS.


Then you would be a liar.  I said no such thing.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> Then you would be a liar.  I said no such thing.


You are running around in a cricle.

Is his equation a measurement for V02 max or not? It's a simple yes or no!

Maybe you need to reread

*How to: Calculate VO2 max*

Though the YYIR2 has been shown to be a moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max (8, 9), it is advised to use the test for what it was originally developed for – identifying an individual’s ability to repeatedly perform high-intensity aerobic work, which has proven to be a more sensitive measure of changes in performance than VO2 max. Regardless, for those who wish to use this method, the equations for calculating V02max are below:


_YYIR1 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR1 distance (m) × 0.0084 + 36.4_
_YYIR2 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR2 distance (m) × 0.0136 + 45.3_


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> You are running around in a cricle.
> 
> Is his equation a measurement for V02 max or not? It's a simple yes or no!
> 
> Maybe you need to reread
> 
> *How to: Calculate VO2 max*
> 
> Though the YYIR2 has been shown to be a moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max (8, 9), it is advised to use the test for what it was originally developed for – identifying an individual’s ability to repeatedly perform high-intensity aerobic work, which has proven to be a more sensitive measure of changes in performance than VO2 max. Regardless, for those who wish to use this method, the equations for calculating V02max are below:
> 
> 
> _YYIR1 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR1 distance (m) × 0.0084 + 36.4_
> _YYIR2 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR2 distance (m) × 0.0136 + 45.3_


E, since you know your V02.  Run the beep test, then plug in your level achieved in his equation, then cross reference the attached table measureimg V02 max and report back if it's moderately reliable.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Then you would be a liar.  I said no such thing.


Did you shit yourself? Again?


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> E, since you know your V02.  Run the beep test, then plug in your level achieved in his equation, then cross reference the attached table measureimg V02 max and report back if it's moderately reliable.


Don't bother I remember my son just ran the beep test for shits and giggles a week ago.  He got to level 15.  Plugging it into Jans equation his score came out to a 54.276.  Referring to the table that is a good V02 max for  a 21 yr old.


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> I was monitored while in surgery.  Many surgical patients are.


So you were unconscious?


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> I was monitored while in surgery.  Many surgical patients are.


Were they able to determine your Lactic Acid Threshold?


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> You are running around in a cricle.
> 
> Is his equation a measurement for V02 max or not? It's a simple yes or no!
> 
> Maybe you need to reread
> 
> *How to: Calculate VO2 max*
> 
> Though the YYIR2 has been shown to be a moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max (8, 9), it is advised to use the test for what it was originally developed for – identifying an individual’s ability to repeatedly perform high-intensity aerobic work, which has proven to be a more sensitive measure of changes in performance than VO2 max. Regardless, for those who wish to use this method, the equations for calculating V02max are below:
> 
> 
> _YYIR1 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR1 distance (m) × 0.0084 + 36.4_
> _YYIR2 test: VO2 max (mL * kg-1 * min-1) = IR2 distance (m) × 0.0136 + 45.3_


First of all, VO2 is not VO2 Max.  That's like confusing your car's gas mileage with the capacity of the fuel tank.

Secondly, what is actually measured during a beep test is the number of cycles the athlete endures.  From that, one can calculate an estimate of his VO2 Max, based on the average performance of athletes in the past, who apparently had their actual VO2 levels measured directly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> ManU is 100 yd increments.
> Beep is 20 yd increments.


The beep test is 40 yard increments.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> E, since you know your V02.  Run the beep test, then plug in your level achieved in his equation, then cross reference the attached table measureimg V02 max and report back if it's moderately reliable.


It appears you have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you shit yourself? Again?


I see that you have nothing useful to contribute, as usual.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Don't bother I remember my son just ran the beep test for shits and giggles a week ago.  He got to level 15.  Plugging it into Jans equation his score came out to a 54.276.  Referring to the table that is a good V02 max for  a 21 yr old.


I am sure you are pleased.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> It appears you have no idea what you are talking about.


Now I know why your forum nickname is Magoo.  You wonder around the forum, thinking you know....but you're blind as a bat. Tarantado ka!


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> First of all, VO2 is not VO2 Max.  That's like confusing your car's gas mileage with the capacity of the fuel tank.
> 
> Secondly, what is actually measured during a beep test is the number of cycles the athlete endures.  From that, one can calculate an estimate of his VO2 Max, based on the average performance of athletes in the past, who apparently had their actual VO2 levels measured directly.


So, I forgot to type MAX.  When pluggin in the level/distance ran he states "moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max".  You're such a dickhead!


----------



## espola

Multi Sport said:


> Were they able to determine your Lactic Acid Threshold?


That is an entirely different test.


----------



## gkrent

espola said:


> First of all, VO2 is not VO2 Max.  That's like confusing your car's gas mileage with the capacity of the fuel tank.
> 
> Secondly, what is actually measured during a beep test is the number of cycles the athlete endures.  From that, one can calculate an estimate of his VO2 Max, based on the average performance of athletes in the past, who apparently had their actual VO2 levels measured directly.


Why didn't you say this like 10 posts ago?  Instead you have to go on with all the annoying passive aggressive sh*t that drowns out the main topic.


----------



## The Driver

It's all benchmarks why all the nastiness


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> So, I forgot to type MAX.  You're such a dickhead!


Apology accepted.  Please continue.


----------



## espola

The Driver said:


> It's all benchmarks why all the nastiness


Why indeed?  As for myself, it is easy to remain calm and rational when just posting facts anyone could look up for themselves.


----------



## espola

gkrent said:


> Why didn't you say this like 10 posts ago?  Instead you have to go on with all the annoying passive aggressive sh*t that drowns out the main topic.


I was trying to be gentle and allow people to correct their own mistakes.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> Apology accepted.  Please continue.


All you had to do was post.  I think you meant to type VO2 "MAX".  #idiot

Simple terms it's run the test, get your level, convert to meters, plug into equation for final score.  Refer to VO2 max chart for your fitness level.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> All you had to do was post.  I think you meant to type VO2 "MAX".  #idiot
> 
> Simple terms it's run the test, get your level, convert to meters, plug into equation for final score.  Refer to VO2 max chart for your fitness level.


I asked "how do they measure VO2".  I didn't think that was a difficult question.


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> It's all benchmarks why all the nastiness


Please posted by a mom, who would allow her DD to play for the Bakers.  Who were both redcarded this past weekend at Surf Cup for going off on a center ref.

As surfref what he thinks of them.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I asked "what is being measured".  I didn't think that was a difficult question.


You posted "how do you measure VO2".  Knowing I didn't type Max, thus your angle.  Yet, I specically posted the link on VO2 Max, prior to your question.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> You posted how do you measure VO2.  Knowing I didn't type Max, thus your angle.


Angle?

I corrected my last post after reading back up the chain.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> Angle?
> 
> I corrected my last post after reading back up the chain.


To late, I already quoted you.  You posted a trap question knowing I forgot to post VO2 "MAX".  Thus your gas mileage and gas tank analogy.  That's when I caught on!


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> To late, I already quoted you.  You posted a trap question knowing I forgot to post VO2 "MAX".  Thus your gas mileage and gas tank analogy.  That's when I caught on!


Give yourself a gold star.  

Your fundamental error was assuming that the beep test measures anything but endurance, for that group of athletes, on that day.  Everything else is an estimate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Give yourself a gold star.
> 
> Your fundamental error was assuming that the beep test measures anything but endurance, for that group of athletes, on that day.  Everything else is an estimate.


Did you get caught?


----------



## The Driver

All of them are test


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Please posted by a mom, who would allow her DD to play for the Bakers.  Who were both redcarded this past weekend at Surf Cup for going off on a center ref.
> 
> As surfref what he thinks of them.


All I can say is I have never heard them yell at a practice nor game. I won't ask Surfref what he thinks about another man or set of men. Why me @NoGoal


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> All I can say is I have never heard them yell at a practice nor game. I won't ask Surfref what he thinks about another man or set of men. Why me @NoGoal


I apologize...I was annoyed by Espola when I read your post.

Although, both Baker Bros being red carded and thrown out of the game....says volumes about them.  It's like being warned about an abuser yet, the individual still pursues a relationship with them.


----------



## Livinthedream

espola said:


> Give yourself a gold star.
> 
> Your fundamental error was assuming that the beep test measures anything but endurance, for that group of athletes, on that day.  Everything else is an estimate.


I have a headache


----------



## NoGoal

Back on topic.

Preseason rankings:
http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa_womens_soccer_rpi

Penn St 26?
Pepperdine 41?


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> I apologize...I was annoyed by Espola when I read your post.
> 
> Although, both Baker Bros being red carded and thrown out of the game....says volumes about them.  It's like being warned about an abuser yet, the individual still pursues a relationship with them.


You make no sense whatsoever. We don't play for the Blues so my DD won't play for them. How do you see me as pursing anything? Now back to the benchmarks... don't stress the benchmarks


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Back on topic.
> 
> Preseason rankings:
> http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa_womens_soccer_rpi
> 
> Penn St 26?
> Pepperdine 41?


That's old!  Those are from post season last year.


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> You make no sense whatsoever. We don't play for the Blues so my DD won't play for them. How do you see me as pursing anything? Now back to the benchmarks... don't stress the benchmarks


Yeah I make no sense whatsover.  Yet, you posted you never heard the Baker Bros yell at practice or at the couple games you watched. You would be okay with your DD playing for them.  Well I guess as long as the team wins,  it's all fine and dandy.  Parents must have been mistaken that they both were redcarded this weekend and their team had to forfeit the game after they refused to leave the field.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Yeah I make no sense whatsover.  Yet, you posted you never heard the Baker Bros yell at practice or at the couple games you watched. You would be okay with your DD playing for them.  Well I guess as long as the team wins,  it's all fine and dandy.  Parents must have been mistaken that they both were redcarded this weekend and their team had to forfeit the game after they refused to leave the field.


Leave me out if your beef with the Bakers and Blues


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here you go.  

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx

Let's get back onto the subject of college soccer.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Unranked Penn State?  UCLA ranked #9?  $C and South Carolina #3 and #4?  Let the debate begin...


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Leave me out if your beef with the Bakers and Blues


Ah...does it ring a bell now.  BTW, let me set the record straight.  I have no beef with SC Blues....I love the Blues, but I will NOT be blindly baised and post how great the Baker Bros are because they are Blues coaches.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx
> 
> Let's get back onto the subject of college soccer.


Why is West Virginia #1?  Sure they still have their goal scoring forward, but didn't both Lawrence and Buchanan graduate.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx
> 
> Let's get back onto the subject of college soccer.


Is this the same list as the NSCAA?  BYU *way* overrated.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Unranked Penn State?  UCLA ranked #9?  $C and South Carolina #3 and #4?  Let the debate begin...


BYU ahead of UCLA at #8?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Is this the same list as the NSCAA?  BYU *way* overrated.


That is the official NSCAA coaches poll.  The first one with first place votes listed will be out next week I imagine.  I said earlier on this thread that it wouldn't be very accurate initially.  The good news is that with Penn St being unranked it's clear this is a jacked up ranking.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Why is West Virginia #1?  Sure they still have their goal scoring forward, but didn't both Lawrence and Buchanan graduate.


My guess is that they return 8 or 9 starters and the first ranking of the year just stays pretty close to the previous year's rankings.  No worries.  It gets more accurate by early September.


----------



## push_up

NoGoal said:


> So, I forgot to type MAX.  When pluggin in the level/distance ran he states "moderately reliable predictor of VO2 max".  You're such a dickhead!


There are only two true dickheads on this forum (i.e., NoGoal and MAP).  Funny as hell that espola proved how big of an idiot you are.  touche


----------



## MakeAPlay

What I don't get is why Duke dropped to #12?  They lost 3 starters of significant quality but they return Racioppi and McCoy and get a top 5 recruiting class.  I am also shocked to see Florida St. at #15.  They return 10 starters, were ACC tournament champs and got a top 10 recruiting class that could end up being top 5 after it is all said and done.  Crazy.


----------



## espola

push_up said:


> There are only two true dickheads on this forum (i.e., NoGoal and MAP).  Funny as hell that espola proved how big of an idiot you are.  touche


And I got at least 11 DUMB ratings from the pair of them today - just in this thread.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> And I got at least 11 DUMB ratings from the pair of them today - just in this thread.


It's because nobody has energy for your circular arguments.  If you want to debate then let's debate D1 soccer or sports in general.  Something you clearly know little about.  Your Google skills are good though.  Probably because you are sitting in your rocking chair in Poway.  With your tablet sipping iced tea trying to kill time in between your daytime soaps and MSNBC.  You do probably take time to go to the early bird special though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> And I got at least 11 DUMB ratings from the pair of them today - just in this thread.


There I gave you an OLD instead.  If I start using that will you whine about discrimination?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> It's because nobody has energy for your circular arguments.  If you want to debate then let's debate D1 soccer or sports in general.  Something you clearly know little about.  Your Google skills are good though.  Probably because you are sitting in your rocking chair in Poway.  With your tablet sipping iced tea trying to kill time in between your daytime soaps and MSNBC.  You do probably take time to go to the early bird special though.


I asked some direct questions and I kept getting back erroneous answers.  What would you do?

I don't line in Poway anymore, but I can see it from the patio.


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> There are only two true dickheads on this forum (i.e., NoGoal and MAP).  Funny as hell that espola proved how big of an idiot you are.  touche


Funny coming from a poster who likes to get his sh*t push_up and in.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I asked some direct questions and I kept getting back erroneous answers.  What would you do?
> 
> I don't line in Poway anymore, but I can see it from the patio.


There you go,  I clicked the dislike for you. 

Happy now, I hear your wife telling you in Tagalog to get on your walker and change your Depends or you get no lumpia tonight.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> What I don't get is why Duke dropped to #12?  They lost 3 starters of significant quality but they return Racioppi and McCoy and get a top 5 recruiting class.  I am also shocked to see Florida St. at #15.  They return 10 starters, were ACC tournament champs and got a top 10 recruiting class that could end up being top 5 after it is all said and done.  Crazy.


Nothing shocking about 8 and 9?


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> Is this the same list as the NSCAA?  BYU *way* overrated.


BYU is very athletic though.


----------



## The Driver

This poll also does the high school poll? Lol I'll wait until the Canes Chicken Finger Poll comes out.


----------



## Justafan

Just checked into this thread after a long day and I've been LMAO since page 30.  Thanks, I needed that. Lol


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> That is an entirely different test.


Yes, it is. It measures your Latic Acid Threshold and not your V02 Max.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> There you go,  I clicked the dislike for you.
> 
> Happy now, I hear your wife telling you in Tagalog to get on your walker and change your Depends or you get no lumpia tonight.


You're mocking me because of my age?  Does that stimulate you in some way?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> There I gave you an OLD instead.  If I start using that will you whine about discrimination?


Your ranking practice says more about you than it says about me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Nothing shocking about 8 and 9?


I posted earlier in the thread that the opening poll was going to be close to the ending poll.  That ranking is better than I would have thought for both of them.  The great thing is film changes mind and there will be plenty of chances to put things on film in the next 30 days.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> You're mocking me because of my age?  Does that stimulate you in some way?


I am not mocking your age.  I have no idea how old you are.  Age ain't nothing but a number anyway.  Why do you act like you do?  What do you get out of this forum?  Is it that you just have a lot of time on your hand (thus my comment) or are you just a contrarian?  Or is it something else?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> BYU is very athletic though.


Their forward Gomes is my call for WCC offensive player of the year.  She is a handful.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> You're mocking me because of my age?  Does that stimulate you in some way?


Ah are you sensitive about your age.  Own it!

Did you get your lumpia?


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Ah are you sensitive about your age.  Own it!
> 
> Did you get your lumpia?


I do pretty well, especially today.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not mocking your age.  I have no idea how old you are.  Age ain't nothing but a number anyway.  Why do you act like you do?  What do you get out of this forum?  Is it that you just have a lot of time on your hand (thus my comment) or are you just a contrarian?  Or is it something else?


I'm a contrarian in the sense that I counter BS wherever I find it.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I do pretty well, especially today.


Like a blind squirrel,  even Mr Magoo can find a nut once in a while.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> I'm a contrarian in the sense that I counter BS wherever I find it.


Put forward a position @espola.  What do you think?  I never read anything original from you.  Just Google and Wikipedia crap.  What do you think about the UEFA women's championship so far?  What do you think about women's D1 soccer (weird this is the subject of this thread)?  What about the US/ Japan game so far?  What about the Australia/Brazil game?  Add something original or sit down, lurk in your chair and STFU.


----------



## Multi Sport

NoGoal said:


> Ah are you sensitive about your age.  Own it!
> 
> Did you get your lumpia?


I prefer my Loempia Indo style. As for E.. give him a spring roll.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Like a blind squirrel,  even Mr Magoo can find a nut once in a while.


You have no idea.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Put forward a position @espola.  What do you think?  I never read anything original from you.  Just Google and Wikipedia crap.  What do you think about the UEFA women's championship so far?  What do you think about women's D1 soccer (weird this is the subject of this thread)?  What about the US/ Japan game so far?  What about the Australia/Brazil game?  Add something original or sit down, lurk in your chair and STFU.


I see you don't read much of what I post.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> You have no idea.


Ah you're sensitive about your age.  I could care less, but it seems you're trying to prove that to yourself.  We are all not getting any younger.

I recall seeing your photo in the old forum several years ago.  You must be even older now.


----------



## The Driver

How the heck is Boy.You.Ugly. ranked over UCLA?


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Ah you're sensitive about your age.  I could care less, but it seems you're trying to prove that to yourself.  We are all not getting any younger.
> 
> I recall seeing your photo in the old forum several years ago.  You must be even older now.


I have accepted that there are some things I can't do any more.  However, there are also some things I can do now that I would be embarrassed to do when I was younger.

I recently posted a family portrait -- I'm the oldest --


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I have accepted that there are some things I can't do any more.  However, there are also some things I can do now that I would be embarrassed to do when I was younger.
> 
> I recently posted a family portrait -- I'm the oldest --


If you are one of the males in the picture, dam...no wonder you are sensitive about your age.

I agree I would be embarrassed at a younger age too, if I was changing my Depends.

Damn you teed those up for me.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> If you are one of the males in the picture, dam...no wonder you are sensitive about your age.
> 
> I agree I would be embarrassed at a younger age too, if I was changing my Depends.
> 
> Damn you teed those up for me.


So again with the Depends jokes.  Is that the best you got?  I guess you are too chicken to post racial taunts any more, but geezer slams are cool.

...and the horse you rode in on.


----------



## Multi Sport

espola said:


> I have accepted that there are some things I can't do any more.  However, there are also some things I can do now that I would be embarrassed to do when I was younger.
> 
> I recently posted a family portrait -- I'm the oldest --


Duck Dynasty..


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> So again with the Depends jokes.  Is that the best you got?  I guess you are too chicken to post racial taunts any more, but geezer slams are cool.
> 
> ...and the horse you rode in on.


Nope that's not all I got, but since you asked.

I would also be embarrassed in my young age, if I had to brush my dentures, use Cialis, use a walker and this should hit home....only being feed lugaw.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Nope that's not all I got, but since you asked.
> 
> I would also be embarrassed in my young age, if I had to brush my dentures, use Cialis, use a walker and this should hit home....only being feed lugaw.


It's not all bad E, being young I wouldn't be embarrassed to pay reduced Sr green fee rates.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Nope that's not all I got, but since you asked.
> 
> I would also be embarrassed in my young age, if I had to brush my dentures, use Cialis, use a walker and this should hit home....only being feed lugaw.


None of those.  Agist.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> None of those.  Agist.


Relax, don't be so sensitive.  I'm just bagging on you. Like I posted, own it!  BTW, does your wife put chicken in your lugaw or is that to hard to eat without your dentures on?

I also have a tip how you can look younger.  Shave your beard, it will help with your confidence. It's why the guy in your picture is smiling and the dudes aren't.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Relax, don't be so sensitive.  I'm just bagging on you. Like I posted, own it!  BTW, does your wife put chicken in your lugaw or is that to hard without your dentures on?


You want a better old-man joke?  Old man misery is when you stumble to the medicine cabinet in the dark to get some Prep-H and grab the Bengay by mistake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

espola said:


> I have accepted that there are some things I can't do any more.  However, there are also some things I can do now that I would be embarrassed to do when I was younger.
> 
> I recently posted a family portrait -- I'm the oldest --


Hard to understand why you would post this once.
Why would you repost it?

I hate to be the guy who breaks it to you but, ...Damn!
Not the Kardashians.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hard to understand why you would post this once.
> Why would you repost it?
> 
> I hate to be the guy who breaks it to you but, ...Damn!
> Not the Kardashians.


So you ignore the content of the thread just to throw out insults?  You're  in good company.

Did you get your Grand Jury witness subpoena yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> I also have a tip how you can look younger.  Shave your beard, it will help with your confidence. It's why the guy in your picture is smiling and the dudes aren't.


Maybe he's the only one that has teeth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

espola said:


> So you ignore the content of the thread just to throw out insults?  You're  in good company.
> 
> Did you get your Grand Jury witness subpoena yet?


That wasn't an insult.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe he's the only one that has teeth.


OMG, I was thinking that too


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Relax, don't be so sensitive.  I'm just bagging on you. Like I posted, own it!  BTW, does your wife put chicken in your lugaw or is that to hard to eat without your dentures on?
> 
> I also have a tip how you can look younger.  Shave your beard, it will help with your confidence. It's why the guy in your picture is smiling and the dudes aren't.


The guy with no beard is the youngest - give him time.  My beard is less than 10 years old - the other brothers have had theirs much longer and they have need for them - one lives in Alaska and the other in Vermont within sight of the Canadian border.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> You want a better old-man joke?  Old man misery is when you stumble to the medicine cabinet in the dark to get some Prep-H and grab the Bengay by mistake.


Um........sorry, but no...it's a weak joke.  I'll stick to bagging on you.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> The guy with no beard is the youngest - give him time.  My beard is less than 10 years old - the other brothers have had theirs much longer and they have need for them - one lives in Alaska and the other in Vermont within sight of the Canadian border.


Don't hate on him E.

WOW, are you really posting about your beard being 10 yrs old.  My father in law who I love so much at age 76 looks great.  Hint: he doesn't have a beard and looks younger than you.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> Don't hate on him E.
> 
> WOW, are you really posting about your beard being 10 yrs old.  My father in law who I love so much at age 76 looks great.  Hint: he doesn't have a beard and looks younger than you.


I went to Florida in 2008 to watch my son play in a soccer tournament, and to visit my parents who lived a few miles from the fields.  I forgot to take along my razor, and by the time I got back I had the beginnings of a beard better than I had ever been able to grow before.  So I let it grow.  Before this trip I submitted to a haircut and trimmed my beard.


----------



## gkrent

I have utilized the ignore feature so now I see a lively discussion with NG and, well, NG


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I went to Florida in 2008 to watch my son play in a soccer tournament, and to visit my parents who lived a few miles from the fields.  I forgot to take along my razor, and by the time I got back I had the beginnings of a beard better than I had ever been able to grow before.  So I let it grow.  Before this trip I submitted to a haircut and trimmed my beard.


Nice story E,  but I would like to know if you were there when the Statue of Liberty was given by the French.  Was it a radiant copper?


----------



## Fact

NoGoal said:


> Um........sorry, but no...it's a weak joke.  I'll stick to bagging on you.


Hypocrite!  I guess it is ok for you to pick who people bag on in this forum.  You must be so proud of your status.


----------



## The Driver

Men fussing over beards and lactic acid 

Oh and the rankings are out


----------



## NoGoal

Fact said:


> Hypocrite!  I guess it is ok for you to pick who people bag on in this forum.  You must be so proud of your status.


Relax, I'm just bagging on E. Now run along back to the ulittle thread where you came from, so you can continur to insult women on their weight.......go on, shush!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Relax, I'm just bagging on E. Now run along back to the ulittle thread where you came from, so you can continur to insult women on their weight.......go on, shush!


Fact, it's not nice when "YOU" insult women based on their weight.  So don't do it!  BTW, the individual you were insulting was "NOT" big and they look 10 lbs heavier on video/TV.

As for E, a picture does say a thousand words.


----------



## The Driver

I checked again this morning and BYU is still ranked #8 in the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I checked again this morning and BYU is still ranked #8 in the country.


No worries sir.  They are just preseason rankings.  They will sort themselves out.  I know that they will be playing the #9 team at home on September 1st.  A team that beat them 5-2 shorthanded in the Spring.  Trust the process.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> No worries sir.  They are just preseason rankings.  They will sort themselves out.  I know that they will be playing the #9 team at home on September 1st.  A team that beat them 5-2 shorthanded in the Spring.  Trust the process.


I agree and I hope they act #8ish until September 1 because no way should they be that high let alone head of UCLA.


----------



## GoWest

Georgetown and BYU top 20. Florida State, Florida and Penn State top 7 IMHO. Preseason rankings so subjective but always fun to help build fan interest heading into the season


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I agree and I hope they act #8ish until September 1 because no way should they be that high let alone head of UCLA.


They play Oklahoma in Norman and Penn St. in college park before they play the Bruins.  They will have at least one loss by then and will likely be ranked 15-20 when the Bruins come to Provo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Penn State is by far the biggest snub.  My top 10 looks like this (preseason rank in parentheses):

1. Penn State (unranked)
2. UCLA (9)
3. Florida State (15)
4. Stanford (2)
5. North Carolina (6)
6. Duke (12)

There is going to be a ton of  movement in the first month.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> The NSCAA rankings (the coaches poll) will mirror almost identically it's ending poll to open the season.  Expect $C to be preseason #1.  It usually settles itself by week 4-5.  By then a lot of the tough non-conference games have been played so you get a true sense of the pecking order.  The WCC will have 2 teams in the preseason top 25 and the PAC 12 will have 5.





RiverRat said:


> uh, no. this is 2 pompous even for u...problem is, i don't know if u r joking or it's a typo/freudian slip or if u really believe it. given your proclivity to pontification, i have 2 think that u believe this is true. u r incorrect.


Hey duma$$ @RiverRat looks like I was right clown.  5 Pac 12 teams and 2 WCC in the top 25.  How are those summer tournaments coming?  Are you getting any looks?  
Scrub...


----------



## GoWest

Mine.....

1. Florida State
2. Penn State
3. Stanford
4. Florida
5. North Carolina
6. South Carolina
7. UCLA
8. West Virginia
9. Duke
10. Southern California

....agree there will be a lot of changes out of the gate! Can hardly wait!


----------



## MakeAPlay

1. Penn State (unranked)
2. UCLA (9)
3. Florida State (15)
4. Stanford (2)
5. North Carolina (6)
6. Duke (12)
7. Notre Dame (18)
8. West Virginia (1)
9. Santa Clara (25)
10. Utah (20)

The good news is that they got most of the teams of any significance other than Penn St.


----------



## pulguita

NoGoal said:


> Yeah I make no sense whatsover.  Yet, you posted you never heard the Baker Bros yell at practice or at the couple games you watched. You would be okay with your DD playing for them.  Well I guess as long as the team wins,  it's all fine and dandy.  Parents must have been mistaken that they both were redcarded this weekend and their team had to forfeit the game after they refused to leave the field.


Its is now certifiable that TDS is a total POS. https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/teamsnap-2016-2017-club-coach-of-the-year_aid42188?utm_source=TopDrawerSoccer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=21d1db59fb-TDS-8-4-17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8340315a79-21d1db59fb-31192253


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Mine.....
> 
> 1. Florida State
> 2. Penn State
> 3. Stanford
> 4. Florida
> 5. North Carolina
> 6. South Carolina
> 7. UCLA
> 8. West Virginia
> 9. Duke
> 10. Southern California
> 
> ....agree there will be a lot of changes out of the gate! Can hardly wait!



Take a look at this link.  

https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/

Scroll to the bottom and click on the 2016 roster breakdown section.  If you look at it you can see how many returning starters a team has and what highly ranked recruits that they have coming in.  Based upon that I am not really convinced that South Carolina will be very good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Its is now certifiable that TDS is a total POS. https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/club-soccer-articles/teamsnap-2016-2017-club-coach-of-the-year_aid42188?utm_source=TopDrawerSoccer+Newsletter&utm_campaign=21d1db59fb-TDS-8-4-17&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_8340315a79-21d1db59fb-31192253


Now did you really have any doubt before sir?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> 1. Penn State (unranked)
> 2. UCLA (9)
> 3. Florida State (15)
> 4. Stanford (2)
> 5. North Carolina (6)
> 6. Duke (12)
> 7. Notre Dame (18)
> 8. West Virginia (1)
> 9. Santa Clara (25)
> 10. Utah (20)
> 
> The good news is that they got most of the teams of any significance other than Penn St.


Preseason rankings, no matter who does them are pretty much worthless imho.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> They play Oklahoma in Norman and Penn St. in college park before they play the Bruins.  They will have at least one loss by then and will likely be ranked 15-20 when the Bruins come to Provo.


It's tough to win in Provo.
BYU owns it there.

A good result is a tie, and a road win there is very rare.
Doesn't matter who the road team is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It's tough to win in Provo.
> BYU owns it there.
> 
> A good result is a tie, and a road win there is very rare.
> Doesn't matter who the road team is.


I feel pretty good about their chances.  BYU's defense is pretty bad.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> It's tough to win in Provo.
> BYU owns it there.
> 
> A good result is a tie, and a road win there is very rare.
> Doesn't matter who the road team is.


Doesn't BYU have something close to 3000 in attendance at each home game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Doesn't BYU have something close to 3000 in attendance at each home game?


Yes.  They have the second highest home attendance next to Texas A&M.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes.  They have the second highest home attendance next to Texas A&M.


I'm not surprised about TAMU they are in the sticks and nothing else to do on Thursday/Friday nights except, root for their local womens soccer and HS football teams.  On Saturday their college football team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I'm not surprised about TAMU they are in the sticks and nothing else to do on Thursday/Friday nights except, root for their local womens soccer and HS football teams.  On Saturday their college football team.


I heard that they pack in over 6k for their home games against good teams.  I also heard that the stands are basically a couple of fee back from the field.  It is an incredible environment to play in.  It was my players first out of state road trip and was intense.


----------



## full90

BYU at home is tough because of altitude and refs. I've never seen so many mystery calls to give a team a win. I was chatting with one WCC coach before BYU was added and he was excited to add a team of their caliber to the conference. I warned him that he wouldn't feel that way after playing them. Sure enough saw him later and he was like, laughing, you're right. Dirty team, dirty refs, tons of budget...not an equal playing field. For sure tons of talent, but it's a whole different world in Provo. But i do agree, defense is not as strong and lost a lot from last year. They are basically a more talented Arizona team: direct all day long but with great speed and they are relentless and have enough talent to be effective. Where arizona is just direct smashball and a travesty to the game. BYU will forever be good, but might not be as elite as last few years. But they will win games.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Take a look at this link.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/


I wonder what happened to the person that was running this site....no updates for a looooong time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> BYU at home is tough because of altitude and refs. I've never seen so many mystery calls to give a team a win. I was chatting with one WCC coach before BYU was added and he was excited to add a team of their caliber to the conference. I warned him that he wouldn't feel that way after playing them. Sure enough saw him later and he was like, laughing, you're right. Dirty team, dirty refs, tons of budget...not an equal playing field. For sure tons of talent, but it's a whole different world in Provo. But i do agree, defense is not as strong and lost a lot from last year. They are basically a more talented Arizona team: direct all day long but with great speed and they are relentless and have enough talent to be effective. Where arizona is just direct smashball and a travesty to the game. BYU will forever be good, but might not be as elite as last few years. But they will win games.


I agree it will be a nice challenge for anyone that goes there.  I got to see them play this spring and I feel pretty good about how the teams match up.  Thanks for the insight.  I remember the long grass in Provo...


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I wonder what happened to the person that was running this site....no updates for a looooong time.


His 9-5 got in the way and once he got several months behind he said that it was too much work for him to catch back up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes.  They have the second highest home attendance next to Texas A&M.


Probably looks like a Trump rally.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Probably looks like a Trump rally.


Noway.  A&M is a college not a hoedown.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


Don't tell me......this has to do with something about using his real name as an alias.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Noway.  A&M is a college not a hoedown.


I was talking about Utah.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes.  They have the second highest home attendance next to Texas A&M.


 12th Man travels well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Sheriff Joe said:


> I was talking about Utah.


Go away little boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


WTF?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


Grow up, asshole.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Doesn't BYU have something close to 3000 in attendance at each home game?


There will be a lot more than that for UCLA


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


What did I miss?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

espola said:


> Grow up, asshole.


Are you the guy who hijacked the thread with some testing formula bs, and then went into posting family reunion photos and long stories about your beard?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy who hijacked the thread with some testing formula bs, and then went into posting family reunion photos and long stories about your beard?


Don't forget Vermont.


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> Grow up, asshole.


E, an actual fist fight at your current age would be dangerous to your health.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Grow up, asshole.


Mind your own business you pansy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> What did I miss?


Just @CaliKlines being the hater idiot he is.  Hating on a school that he wishes his daughter could walk on at.


----------



## espola

NoGoal said:


> E, an actual fist fight at your current age would be dangerous to your health.


I can't recall any fist fight where I lost.  Although, of course, my memory ain't like it used to be.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Mind your own business you pansy.


If you have private business, why are you conducting it in public?


----------



## NoGoal

espola said:


> I can't recall any fist fight where I lost.  Although, of course, my memory ain't like it used to be.


It's probably been decades since you fought and at your current age it's not wise to find out if you still have it.


----------



## The Driver

Protip:
Reading > Fist Fighting


----------



## Fact

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines you are such a punk hater.  Just because your kid couldn't sniff my kid's school you don't need to be a little MITCH.  The end is near.  Make sure you are prepared to move her back across country you punk MITCH.  Don't be mad because your kid played like $hit and it is all on video.


Such random thoughts just pop into your head.  You must have forgotten your meds.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> If you have private business, why are you conducting it in public?


Did I say it was private business?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Such random thoughts just pop into your head.  You must have forgotten your meds.


Just because you don't understand what my post is about don't start getting butt hurt again.  I'm playing 3D chess and you are still watching Blue's Clues so stop wasting your time.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Just because you don't understand what my post is about don't start getting butt hurt again.  I'm playing 3D chess and you are still watching Blue's Clues so stop wasting your time.


Fact is salty! He needs sweets to balance him out.


----------



## The Driver

I've watched the recent games played by the USWNT

Their problem is they hesitate in their decision making. It doesn't matter what formation or style of play, they need to make bold decisions and not hesitate. That's what US women soccer is about.


----------



## The Driver

It's filtered down to the college ranks


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> I heard that they pack in over 6k for their home games against good teams.  I also heard that the stands are basically a couple of fee back from the field.  It is an incredible environment to play in.  It was my players first out of state road trip and was intense.


TAMU for any student-athlete, a great college experience. SEC, Pac12, ACC, even toss in the Big12 and Big10, what a great experience.


----------



## The Driver

GoWest said:


> TAMU for any student-athlete, a great college experience. SEC, Pac12, ACC, even toss in the Big12 and Big10, what a great experience.


Let's see how TAMU travels to San Diego next week.


----------



## GoWest

The Driver said:


> Let's see how TAMU travels to San Diego next week.


Louise is going to do great things for USD IMO. My DD absolutely enjoyed training with her when she was at UCLA. Both her and Amanda had a great first outing. UCLA lost a good one and USD gained. Personally, I really like the WCC. I would like to see SCU, BYU, UP, LMU and USD really bring it these next years. The WCC is by far and away the best mid-major conference for women's soccer IMO.

TAMU will most certainly have to be on their game to get the W @USD.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Take a look at this link.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/soccerrecruits/
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and click on the 2016 roster breakdown section.  If you look at it you can see how many returning starters a team has and what highly ranked recruits that they have coming in.  Based upon that I am not really convinced that South Carolina will be very good.


Really good point.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

NoGoal said:


> You selected particular games to prove your point.  The top 3 teams in the WCC is better than the top 3-4 teams in the Pac12?  USC is the defending national champs.


 lol.  I completely forgot about USC!!!!  

Stanford/USC/UCLA  vs. BYU/Santa Clara/ Pepperdine

the WCC big 3 are definitely better than 4/5/6 of the PAC-12.  can we agree on that?


----------



## NoGoal

eastbaysoccer said:


> lol.  I completely forgot about USC!!!!
> 
> Stanford/USC/UCLA  vs. BYU/Santa Clara/ Pepperdine
> 
> the WCC big 3 are definitely better than 4/5/6 of the PAC-12.  can we agree on that?


IMO, any P5 team or top WCC teams can beat each other on any given night.  Like MAP posted earlier, UDub and Wazzu beat Santa Clara last year and they were bottom of the table in the Pac12.  Colorado and Utah are strong teams this season....so, I wouldn't say it would be automatic wins against thise 2 schools for the top 3 in the WCC.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

PAC-12 is deep I agree and the best conference. Poor Oregon state and Oregon.


----------



## GoWest

eastbaysoccer said:


> PAC-12 is deep I agree and the best conference


.....certainly in the mix


----------



## NoGoal

https://www.google.com/amp/s/pac-12.com/article/2017/08/06/stanford-womens-soccer-tabbed-win-pac-12-preseason-coaches-poll?amp


----------



## Bad Hombre

eastbaysoccer said:


> PAC-12 is deep I agree and the best conference. Poor Oregon state and Oregon.


And, Arizona and Arizona State, both always near the bottom as well. Choosing to play college soccer in Arizona means you don't have many choices.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Pepperdine scrimmage vs North Texas today. Anybody going?


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepperdine scrimmage vs North Texas today. Anybody going?


Streaming?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

espola said:


> Streaming?


Nah, I wish. It's only a scrimmage; three 45 minutes periods. There will be StatCast but I was hoping someone might be there and give a report.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nah, I wish. It's only a scrimmage; three 45 minutes periods. There will be StatCast but I was hoping someone might be there and give a report.


I will be at the game against Texas A&M.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nah, I wish. It's only a scrimmage; three 45 minutes periods. There will be StatCast but I was hoping someone might be there and give a report.


Me too.
I'm in Oakland dropping my baby girl off at her college.
Looking forward to two games in San Diego next weekend


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me too.
> I'm in Oakland dropping my baby girl off at her college.
> Looking forward to two games in San Diego next weekend


Hold back the tears.  Being an empty-nester can be hard.  It also can mean more beer....


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> I will be at the game against Texas A&M.


I may meet some friends at the game. If they cannot go, I will be the dusty, sweaty guy with the mountain bike.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I will be at the game against Texas A&M.


Shutting down Phil's BBQ and watching Soccer Friday and Sunday with my DD.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Shutting down Phil's BBQ and watching Soccer Friday and Sunday with my DD.


I will be on a women's soccer binge the next 3 days!


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.wsucougars.com/news/2017/8/9/womens-soccer-cougars-put-away-the-rams-with-a-2-0-shutout-in-exhibition-play.aspx

Freshman Hanna Goff a Legends FC alum started at centerback for Wazzu.  Nice job!


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.wsucougars.com/news/2017/8/9/womens-soccer-cougars-put-away-the-rams-with-a-2-0-shutout-in-exhibition-play.aspx
> 
> Freshman Hanna Goff a Legends FC alum started at centerback for Wazzu.  Nice job!


Big Ups to the young lady.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Hold back the tears.  Being an empty-nester can be hard.  It also can mean more beer....


and more "us" time.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

outside! said:


> I may meet some friends at the game. If they cannot go, I will be the dusty, sweaty guy with the mountain bike.


I'll be at both San Diego games. Let's organize an "Inglorious Bastards of So Cal Soccer" meet up over some brews.


----------



## gkrent

Pepperdine 4-0 vs North Texas  not a bad start!  I see a lot of potential!


----------



## gkrent

I will also be at both San Diego games....looking forward to meeting some of y'all!!


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Me too.
> I'm in Oakland dropping my baby girl off at her college.
> Looking forward to two games in San Diego next weekend



MH was assistant coach at San Fran when one of my players was there.  He's a great guy and I wish your DD luck!


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine 4-0 vs North Texas  not a bad start!  I see a lot of potential!


Any details?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'll be at both San Diego games. Let's organize an "Inglorious Bastards of So Cal Soccer" meet up over some brews.


I saw some interesting names on the score sheet.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw some interesting names on the score sheet.


It's just a scrimmage.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw some interesting names on the score sheet.


Where is there a score sheet?

It was three 45 minute periods.  Everyone played, but he started the upperclassmen and a couple of freshman.  One of the Freshman scored 2.  BV scored and HS scored on a set piece.   Both teams looked like they were shaking off the rust and the Texas team had a yellow and several fouls called on them.  I liked the offensive opportunities we created and one of the freshman (not the goal scorer) was very creative and mature with some of her balls.  I think they have a few player combinations up top that will be very effective with more practice and the IQ of the senior 10.  The defense hasn't changed much from the machine of last year.   Next week will be interesting!


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'll be at both San Diego games. Let's organize an "Inglorious Bastards of So Cal Soccer" meet up over some brews.


The original Ballast Point is almost across the street from USD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> It's just a scrimmage.


A&M will show us more.
Can't wait for next weekend.
I'll be at Ballast Point for the pregame.
Anyone who cares to join me is welcome.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> A&M will show us more.
> Can't wait for next weekend.
> I'll be at Ballast Point for the pregame.
> Anyone who cares to join me is welcome.


Ballast Point it is then.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Where is there a score sheet?
> 
> It was three 45 minute periods.  Everyone played, but he started the upperclassmen and a couple of freshman.  One of the Freshman scored 2.  BV scored and HS scored on a set piece.   Both teams looked like they were shaking off the rust and the Texas team had a yellow and several fouls called on them.  I liked the offensive opportunities we created and one of the freshman (not the goal scorer) was very creative and mature with some of her balls.  I think they have a few player combinations up top that will be very effective with more practice and the IQ of the senior 10.  The defense hasn't changed much from the machine of last year.   Next week will be interesting!


I was following the twitter feed and they mentioned the scorers so not a boxscore/scoresheet per se.  They did mention the goal scorers which was my point.  I hope that your player had a great first game in the new kit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love game day.


----------



## MakeAPlay

For anyone who cares.  Several SoCal girls in this game.  The score was a little bit closer than I would have expected.  Looks like the second unit for the Cardinal might not be all that.  Is that a chink in their armor?  Shout out to Cat Macario an extremely sweet kid that got the start and the first goal of the game!

http://www.gostanford.com/news/2017/8/10/womens-soccer-uc-davis-recap.aspx

box score:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/sidearm.sites/gostanford.com/documents/2017/8/10/STANatUCD.pdf


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> A&M will show us more.
> Can't wait for next weekend.
> I'll be at Ballast Point for the pregame.
> Anyone who cares to join me is welcome.


Did they change the game time?  I originally had it starting at 11am and now it is showing a 4:30pm start time.  I will be headed elsewhere at that time but will be able to catch the live stream.


----------



## The Driver

Damn straight I care 

Big Ups to all local DDs doing their thing with the Big Girls. Big Ups to the parents and their support system as well.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Did they change the game time?  I originally had it starting at 11am and now it is showing a 4:30pm start time.  I will be headed elsewhere at that time but will be able to catch the live stream.


08/18/17 vs.

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Texas A&M San Diego, Calif. (at USD) 4:30 p.m. PT 
08/20/17 vs.

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Virginia Tech San Diego, Calif. (at USD) 11:00 a.m. PT 

From
http://www.pepperdinewaves.com/sports/w-soccer/sched/pepp-w-soccer-sched.html

Will probably have beers after either game. 4:30 on a Friday  means leaving work a bit early. 11:00 AM on Sunday is too early (for me) to drink beer, besides there may be surf.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Damn straight I care
> 
> Big Ups to all local DDs doing their thing with the Big Girls. Big Ups to the parents and their support system as well.


The key that I want to emphasize is that no kid gets there without a whole lot of support.  As my mother always told me, it takes a village to raise a kid, well it takes an organization to raise a D1 soccer player. 

Always remember that it is a marathon not a sprint.  Plenty of opportunity out there but it takes a plan, lots of commitment, sacrifice and hard work to get there.  But it can be done!!  The time goes fast.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

An easy way to look up games and scores
http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/composite


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> 08/18/17 vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas A&M San Diego, Calif. (at USD) 4:30 p.m. PT
> 08/20/17 vs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Virginia Tech San Diego, Calif. (at USD) 11:00 a.m. PT
> 
> From
> http://www.pepperdinewaves.com/sports/w-soccer/sched/pepp-w-soccer-sched.html
> 
> Will probably have beers after either game. 4:30 on a Friday  means leaving work a bit early. 11:00 AM on Sunday is too early (for me) to drink beer, besides there may be surf.


You know what it was the Virginia Tech game that I am going to be able to make it to.  My player has a Sunday evening game so some soccer, beers and lunch before heading there will be good.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> An easy way to look up games and scores
> http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/composite


Thanks that link rocks!!


----------



## Lion Eyes

I was at the scrimmage...1 - o at the break. Score was on a corner, Texas goalie was screened out and got herself tied up, ball was batted around and went in.
Waves started with what I assume TW thinks will be their starting line up. They moved the ball well and dominated ball control.
Waves back line and both keepers looked very composed and well the entire scrimage.
North Texas was very physical, head locks, body slams, yellow cards given for that and holding on to jersey's....crazy stuff.
2nd period new line up and keeper change, the freshmen all looked good. 4- 0 at 90 minutes. Ten freshmen on the roster...?
The three goals were all in the "sweet", nicely done category. 
Building passes & then cross through the box and one touch in....another split two defenders and lift the ball over the keepers head and into the side net...
I spoke with TW after the match for twenty minutes or so. He was pleased with the performance, especially the freshmen. 
With freshmen you never really know until they get playing time and Texas played hard if not dirty, so it was a good test for the first timers.
Weather in Malibu was .... perfect.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> The key that I want to emphasize is that no kid gets there without a whole lot of support.  As my mother always told me, it takes a village to raise a kid, well it takes an organization to raise a D1 soccer player.
> 
> Always remember that it is a marathon not a sprint.  Plenty of opportunity out there but it takes a plan, lots of commitment, sacrifice and hard work to get there.  But it can be done!!  The time goes fast.  Good luck to you and your player.



I love this...so true...and soooo excited for you all that have kids playing college ball this year!! Jealous, but in a good way...my kiddo still has one year left of HS and she/we can't wait for D1 soccer!!!
In the meantime, will be following you all-- can't tell you how much we "youngers" appreciate the advice, support, comfort (when needed) and sense of community this forum offers....even the fun smack talk, love it!!
Please keep posting!
Rooting for a injury free, amazing experience for all of your girls!!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Curious...

http://ucirvinesports.com/news/2017/8/11/womens-soccer-eaters-earn-exhibition-draw-with-no-3-usc.aspx

Boxscore

http://ucirvinesports.com/boxscore.aspx?path=wsoc&id=4595


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I love game day.





MakeAPlay said:


> Curious...
> 
> http://ucirvinesports.com/news/2017/8/11/womens-soccer-eaters-earn-exhibition-draw-with-no-3-usc.aspx
> 
> Boxscore
> 
> http://ucirvinesports.com/boxscore.aspx?path=wsoc&id=4595


One shot on goal and no corners? Hopefully for U$C they were conducting an experiment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ballast Point it is then.


Im gonna try and get there before 3.
That way I'll miss traffic down from north county.
Look for the handsome guy bedazzled in Waves gear.


----------



## RiverRat

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey duma$$ @RiverRat looks like I was right clown.  5 Pac 12 teams and 2 WCC in the top 25.  How are those summer tournaments coming?  Are you getting any looks?
> Scrub...


Uh, moron...u said, and I'll quote u again, "in the top 5."


----------



## MakeAPlay

RiverRat said:


> Uh, moron...u said, and I'll quote u again, "in the top 5."


Is your reading comprehension that bad @RiverRat @push_up.  And @CaliKlines is in for a big surprise.  You might as well enroll her at Cal State San Bernardino now Cali.


----------



## MakeAPlay

$C 1-0 over Long Beach St.  UCLA 8-1 over Cal State Bakersfield and believe it or not it wasn't that close.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> $C 1-0 over Long Beach St.  UCLA 8-1 over Cal State Bakersfield and believe it or not it wasn't that close.


I thought that might be a lopsided game...


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> $C 1-0 over Long Beach St.  UCLA 8-1 over Cal State Bakersfield and believe it or not it wasn't that close.


CSUB.....Bakersfield....lol. Why did UCLA even waste their time? Unless it's Seattle, everyone else in the WAC are really DII level. Sorry but GC should be doing more with that SoCal based program 3 years in now. 8-1.....welcome to "big girl soccer"


----------



## espola

GoWest said:


> CSUB.....Bakersfield....lol. Why did UCLA even waste their time? Unless it's Seattle, everyone else in the WAC are really DII level. Sorry but GC should be doing more with that SoCal based program 3 years in now. 8-1.....welcome to "big girl soccer"


How do you define "DII level"?


----------



## GoWest

espola said:


> How do you define "DII level"?


8-1


----------



## Striker17

GoWest said:


> CSUB.....Bakersfield....lol. Why did UCLA even waste their time? Unless it's Seattle, everyone else in the WAC are really DII level. Sorry but GC should be doing more with that SoCal based program 3 years in now. 8-1.....welcome to "big girl soccer"


It's Bakersfield. They are lucky to even be able to field a team have you been to that armpit?!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> CSUB.....Bakersfield....lol. Why did UCLA even waste their time? Unless it's Seattle, everyone else in the WAC are really DII level. Sorry but GC should be doing more with that SoCal based program 3 years in now. 8-1.....welcome to "big girl soccer"


From what I understand, they got a chance to play everybody that was healthy.  Fleming only played the first 30 minutes and left when it was 2-0.  It was starting to get rocky and then the wheels fell off.  In all fairness to them we are talking about a team that might be the most talented in the country.  They have a lot of attacking options.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> It's Bakersfield. They are lucky to even be able to field a team have you been to that armpit?!


They had a lot of fans come down.  They got a goal on a nice through ball in the second 30 minutes but if the starting defense had been in it would have never happened.


----------



## espola

GoWest said:


> 8-1


Not responsive.


----------



## Monkey

Striker17 said:


> It's Bakersfield. They are lucky to even be able to field a team have you been to that armpit?!


I know that there are a lot of really talented boys up in that area so I would imagine the same is true for girls.  If a kid wants to stay close to home or a free ride to a college, don't mock them.  There are many valid reasons a kid would go there.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Monkey said:


> I know that there are a lot of really talented boys up in that area so I would imagine the same is true for girls.  If a kid wants to stay close to home or a free ride to a college, don't mock them.  There are many valid reasons a kid would go there.


Like Dewar's...

https://www.dewarscandy.com/


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to all the parents who's dd put on the kit this weekend

I don't care if it was covered with a penny or drenched in sweat

Big Ups to Bakersfield as well

 keep your heads up and you are never too old for frozen yogurt


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> $C 1-0 over Long Beach St.  UCLA 8-1 over Cal State Bakersfield and believe it or not it wasn't that close.


I might just see you in LB on Sunday.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Striker17 said:


> It's Bakersfield. They are lucky to even be able to field a team have you been to that armpit?!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> I might just see you in LB on Sunday.


I'd love to be a fly on the wall for this meeting...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'd love to be a fly on the wall for this meeting...


We are cool.


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA is so deep, perhaps Bakersfield first 11 could keep themselves close....but once the second line was put in UCLA's depth should have, & did, blow poor Bakersfield out of the water.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Monkey said:


> I know that there are a lot of really talented boys up in that area so I would imagine the same is true for girls.  If a kid wants to stay close to home or a free ride to a college, don't mock them.  There are many valid reasons a kid would go there.


Bakersfield was home to Buck Owens and Merle Haggard, and the "Bakersfield sound" revolutionized country music.
Whether you like country or not, that dusty farm town produced legends in the music industry.
Who's to say it cant produce a great soccer team someday?

That said, I was surprised UCLA gave up a goal.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bakersfield was home to Buck Owens and Merle Haggard, and the "Bakersfield sound" revolutionized country music.
> Whether you like country or not, that dusty farm town produced legends in the music industry.
> Who's to say it cant produce a great soccer team someday?
> 
> That said, I was surprised UCLA gave up a goal.


Korn hails from Bakersfield as well. As do Casey Mears & Kevin Harvick of NASCAR fame.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> That said, I was surprised UCLA gave up a goal.


A particular player only played the first 30 minutes.  That goal occurred when that player was not on the pitch.  If that player had been on the pitch she would have prevented that one particular goal.  That player may have just gotten back from an injury and they might have been saving that player for heavy minutes this week.

That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> UCLA is so deep, perhaps Bakersfield first 11 could keep themselves close....but once the second line was put in UCLA's depth should have, & did, blow poor Bakersfield out of the water.


Once the first 5 minutes of adrenaline wore off it was fairly one sided.  They had 24 shots and the keeper had 8 saves.  Some of the ones that weren't on frame would have been goals.  I'd say the Bruins are as deep as I have ever seen them in terms of quality depth.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I might just see you in LB on Sunday.


PM me.  I will buy you a beer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Korn hails from Bakersfield as well. As do Casey Mears & Kevin Harvick of NASCAR fame.


Not a big Korn fan, but Those guys hit it big.
Also not a big NASCAR guy.
My dad raced road courses, and hill climbs, and he didnt think the NASCAR guys could drive, until Bobby Unser beat him up Pikes Peak in '65.


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bakersfield was home to Buck Owens and Merle Haggard, and the "Bakersfield sound" revolutionized country music.
> Whether you like country or not, that dusty farm town produced legends in the music industry.
> Who's to say it cant produce a great soccer team someday?
> 
> That said, I was surprised UCLA gave up a goal.


I am more of a Roy Clark fan. A drummer once told me "If you listen carefully to country music you can hear the drummer tapping out Morse code that says 'Please kill me before the song ends.'"


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> I am more of a Roy Clark fan. A drummer once told me "If you listen carefully to country music you can hear the drummer tapping out Morse code that says 'Please kill me before the song ends.'"


Roy Clark. The other guy on Hee Haw.
But seriously, he could really play guitar.

If you're an artist, check out "Muscle Shoals".
Great documentary on American music.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Weekend Picks

Friday

Ohio St over Arizona St
Auburn over South Alabama
Fullerton over Seattle
Cal over UCI
Colorado over Colorado St
West Virginia draw with Georgetown
Nebraska over Kansas
Long Beach St over Northridge
Stanford over Marquette
Washington draw with Michigan
North Carolina over Duke
Northwestern draw with DePaul
Oklahoma draw with Arizona
NC State over Oregon
Oregon St over Kansas St
Penn St over BYU
Portland over Portland St
Rutgers over Loyola Marymount
USD draw with Virginia Tech
Santa Clara over San Jose St
$C over UC Davis
Texas A&M draw with Pepperdine
UC Riverside over Southern Utah
UCSB over Idaho
UCLA over San Diego St
UNLV over Drake
Washington St over Minnesota


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Weekend Picks
> 
> Friday
> 
> Ohio St over Arizona St
> Auburn over South Alabama
> Fullerton over Seattle
> *Cal DRAW UCI*
> Colorado over Colorado St
> West Virginia draw with Georgetown
> Nebraska over Kansas
> Long Beach St over Northridge
> Stanford over Marquette
> Washington draw with Michigan
> North Carolina over Duke
> Northwestern draw with DePaul
> Oklahoma draw with Arizona
> NC State over Oregon
> *Kansas St over Oregon St*
> Penn St over BYU
> Portland over Portland St
> Rutgers over Loyola Marymount
> *Virginia Tech over USD*
> Santa Clara over San Jose St
> $C over UC Davis
> Texas A&M draw with Pepperdine
> UC Riverside over Southern Utah
> UCSB over Idaho
> UCLA over San Diego St
> UNLV over Drake
> *Washington St DRAW Minnesota*


----------



## gkrent

Selected Sunday Games(winners in Bold, draws underlined)

* #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
 Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific 
California vs. *(23) Santa Clara 
Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
* (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
 Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA
Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas
Oregon* vs. Kansas State
* Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
* #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech
* Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
 San Diego St. vs. UC Davis 
* #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
 Seattle vs. Oregon St.
* St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
* UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
*(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
#Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunday (Winners in RED)


Cal Poly vs. SIU Edwardsville
Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific 
California vs. (23) Santa Clara 
Colorado vs. Colorado Col.
(12) Duke vs. Xavier
Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Long Beach St. vs. (8) UCLA
Michigan vs. Idaho St.
Michigan St. vs. Washington
North Texas vs. (17) Arkansas
Oregon vs. Kansas State
Penn St. vs. Hofstra
Pepperdine vs. Virginia Tech
Portland vs. North Carolina St.
San Diego vs. Texas A&M 
San Diego St. vs. UC Davis 
San Francisco vs. Texas Tech
San Jose St. vs. UC Santa Barbara 
Seattle vs. Oregon St.
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Fordham
UC Riverside vs. Idaho
(19) Utah vs. South Dakota St.
Wisconsin vs. (2) Stanford


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://dailybruin.com/2017/08/13/bruins-win-8-1-against-cal-state-bakersfield-in-second-exhibition-game/


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/20339149/ucla-bruins-freshman-soccer-player-ashley-sanchez-poised-breakout-star


----------



## socalkdg

With soccer starting up need to drop Direct and switch to someone with Pac12 network.  Leaning torwards Spectrum.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

socalkdg said:


> With soccer starting up need to drop Direct and switch to someone with Pac12 network.  Leaning torwards Spectrum.


Can't you just use the Pac12 app to watch or stream the games from the Pac12 website?

I use the app, plus Apple TV and stream the games directly to my TV.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

socalkdg said:


> With soccer starting up need to drop Direct and switch to someone with Pac12 network.  Leaning torwards Spectrum.


I am getting direct for $75 a month, down from $125. I would hate to have to go back to cable, but I understand.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Selected Sunday Games(winners in Bold, draws underlined)
> 
> * #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific
> California vs. *(23) Santa Clara
> Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
> * (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
> Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA
> Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
> Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
> North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas
> Oregon* vs. Kansas State
> * Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
> * #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech
> * Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
> San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
> San Diego St. vs. UC Davis
> * #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
> San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
> Seattle vs. Oregon St.
> * St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
> * UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
> *(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
> #Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *


If Pepperdine could get out of San Diego with a win and a tie, I'd say that's a good weekend. I'm going out on a limb though and predicting an upset against A&M.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> If Pepperdine could get out of San Diego with a win and a tie, I'd say that's a good weekend. I'm going out on a limb though and predicting an upset against A&M.


I think Pepperdine will win against A&M.
I wouldnt call it an upset either.
Pep was co-champions with BYU in the WCC last season.

I would be willing to make a gentlemen's bet, but Zero-D has the honors.
He's the master of ceremonies this season.
He has the honor of making the first challenge, or passing it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am getting direct for $75 a month, down from $125. I would hate to have to go back to cable, but I understand.


All you need to do is follow Speed's advice.
Most games are free online.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Pepperdine will win against A&M.
> I wouldnt call it an upset either.
> Pep was co-champions with BYU in the WCC last season.
> 
> I would be willing to make a gentlemen's bet, but Zero-D has the honors.
> He's the master of ceremonies this season.
> He has the honor of making the first challenge, or passing it.


I know Speed isnt betting against Pep.
My challenge was to any and all A&M believers.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> With soccer starting up need to drop Direct and switch to someone with Pac12 network.  Leaning torwards Spectrum.


Easiest way to watch the Pac12 network without needing to cancel your DirecTV is to register for SlingTV.  The monthly is about $40-45 after adding the sports package.  Then cancel the subscription after the season ends in November. It is what I did last year and will be doing it again this year.

SlingTV is affiliated with Dish Network.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know Speed isnt betting against Pep.
> My challenge was to any and all A&M believers.


My money is ALWAYS on Pep...


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Easiest way to watch the Pac12 network without needing to cancel your DirecTV is to register for SlingTV.  The monthly is about $40-45 after adding the sports package.  Then cancel the subscription after the season ends in November. It is what I did last year and will be doing it again this year.
> 
> SlingTV is affiliated with Dish Network.


I've got Cox and the sports package wasn't much more and included NBA and NFL along with PAC 12 network, Big Ten network and the SEC Network.  Plus if a TV has chromecast it can be sent to the TV from a phone or tablet.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think Pepperdine will win against A&M.
> I wouldnt call it an upset either.
> Pep was co-champions with BYU in the WCC last season.
> 
> I would be willing to make a gentlemen's bet, but Zero-D has the honors.
> He's the master of ceremonies this season.
> He has the honor of making the first challenge, or passing it.


I will take this one.  I rate the game as a draw let's bet the first round on Sunday.  I am going to come check out the Pepp vs Virginia Tech game @USD before I head to another game.  Texas A&M over Pepp.  Let's get this season started!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Ricky Fandango If you want a little extra action we can parlay the Texas A&M vs. Pepperdine game with the UCLA vs SDSU game (I'll take the Bruins minus 3) or the Long Beach St. game on Sunday (Bruins minus 1).


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango If you want a little extra action we can parlay the Texas A&M vs. Pepperdine game with the UCLA vs SDSU game (I'll take the Bruins minus 3) or the Long Beach St. game on Sunday (Bruins minus 1).


For entertainment purposes only


----------



## socalkdg

SpeedK1llz said:


> Can't you just use the Pac12 app to watch or stream the games from the Pac12 website?
> 
> I use the app, plus Apple TV and stream the games directly to my TV.


The PAC12 app (Pac12 Now) requires you to log in with your tv provider.

*Current TV Providers and How to Watch*
Go to the Channel Finder to find out if your TV provider carries Pac-12 Networks.


LAUNCH
Launch the app and choose your TV provider.


LOGIN
Enter your username and password for your TV provider.


WATCH
Pac-12 Networks and additional video programming.
- All West
- Ashland Home Net
- Astound
- ASU Campus Housing
- AT&T U-verse
- Beaver Creek Telephone Cooperative
- Bend Broadband
- Bright House Networks
- Buckeye CableSystem
- Cable America
- Canby Telcom
- CC Communications
- CenturyLink Prism
- Clear Creek Communications
- Click! Cable TV
- Comcast XFINITY
- Consolidated Communications
- Cox
- Crestview Cable
- DISH
- FiOS TV from Frontier
- Frankfort Plant Board
- GCI
- Google Fiber- Hawaiian Telecom
- Hood Canal
- Horizon Cable TV
- Hotwire Communications
- Kuhn Communications
- LocalTel
- MTA Communications
- MTCC
- Northland Communications
- Orbitel Communications
- Oregon State On-Campus Housing
- Paul Bunyan
- Ralls Technologies
- Ranch Murieta
- Spectrum
- Suddenlink
- TCT West
- TDS
- Time Warner Cable
- UCLA Campus Housing
- USC Campus Housing
- UW HuskyTV
- Wave Broadband
- Whidbey Telecom
- WTC


----------



## socalkdg

NoGoal said:


> Easiest way to watch the Pac12 network without needing to cancel your DirecTV is to register for SlingTV.  The monthly is about $40-45 after adding the sports package.  Then cancel the subscription after the season ends in November. It is what I did last year and will be doing it again this year.
> 
> SlingTV is affiliated with Dish Network.


I might try this route if I don't change tv provider.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I will take this one.  I rate the game as a draw let's bet the first round on Sunday.  I am going to come check out the Pepp vs Virginia Tech game @USD before I head to another game.  Texas A&M over Pepp.  Let's get this season started!!


I got Pep and you got A&M straight up.
A draw is a push.

I'll put up a bottle of Don Julio 1942.
(This bottle is a gentlemans offer to be shared without wager.
no gambling of any kind taking place)
I wanted to let ZD go first, but he seems to be MIA.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango If you want a little extra action we can parlay the Texas A&M vs. Pepperdine game with the UCLA vs SDSU game (I'll take the Bruins minus 3) or the Long Beach St. game on Sunday (Bruins minus 1).


I dont do parlays, but thanks anyways.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got Pep and you got A&M straight up.
> A draw is a push.
> 
> I'll put up a bottle of Don Julio 1942.
> (This bottle is a gentlemans offer to be shared without wager.
> no gambling of any kind taking place)
> I wanted to let ZD go first, but he seems to be MIA.


I may not be ZD but I like to take a chance here and there.  Don Julio 1942 it is.  If I happen to lose and happen to leave a bottle at the usual place I am sure that you will take good care of it for me.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont do parlays, but thanks anyways.


It was worth a shot.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont do parlays, but thanks anyways.


Maybe somebody can get some prop bets up. Coin toss, # of balls lost, Gatorade color, TW - Hat or no hat, first team to clank a post or cross bar?


----------



## gkrent

Once again, TopDrawer proves what a lame publication it is with its Women's DI conference Previews.

Excerpt from WCC preview:

"2017 outlook: It’s shaping up for another exciting WCC race. Between the losses of star power and additions via recruiting classes, the WCC has potential for more than just three programs to challenge at the top. BYUhas stud center back Taylor Campbell Isom keeping things on lockdown, while sparkplug Nadia Gomes remains from last year’s attacking side. *Goalkeeper Hannah Seabert’s presence will boost Pepperdine*, though finding goals will once again dictate the success. After last year’s dream run, Santa Clara’s additions could push them back into the lead. Transfers Maria Sanchez and Kelcie Hedge join the Broncos after spending 2016 on World Cup duty, while freshman Julie Doyle’s another one to watch out for. Loyola Marymount finished just four points from first, and bring back the talent of Sarina Bolden."

Really?  Can you even look at a roster?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Once again, TopDrawer proves what a lame publication it is with its Women's DI conference Previews.
> 
> Excerpt from WCC preview:
> 
> "2017 outlook: It’s shaping up for another exciting WCC race. Between the losses of star power and additions via recruiting classes, the WCC has potential for more than just three programs to challenge at the top. BYUhas stud center back Taylor Campbell Isom keeping things on lockdown, while sparkplug Nadia Gomes remains from last year’s attacking side. *Goalkeeper Hannah Seabert’s presence will boost Pepperdine*, though finding goals will once again dictate the success. After last year’s dream run, Santa Clara’s additions could push them back into the lead. Transfers Maria Sanchez and Kelcie Hedge join the Broncos after spending 2016 on World Cup duty, while freshman Julie Doyle’s another one to watch out for. Loyola Marymount finished just four points from first, and bring back the talent of Sarina Bolden."
> 
> Really?  Can you even look at a roster?



They are pretty horrible.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Once again, TopDrawer proves what a lame publication it is with its Women's DI conference Previews.
> 
> Excerpt from WCC preview:
> 
> "2017 outlook: It’s shaping up for another exciting WCC race. Between the losses of star power and additions via recruiting classes, the WCC has potential for more than just three programs to challenge at the top. BYUhas stud center back Taylor Campbell Isom keeping things on lockdown, while sparkplug Nadia Gomes remains from last year’s attacking side. *Goalkeeper Hannah Seabert’s presence will boost Pepperdine*, though finding goals will once again dictate the success. After last year’s dream run, Santa Clara’s additions could push them back into the lead. Transfers Maria Sanchez and Kelcie Hedge join the Broncos after spending 2016 on World Cup duty, while freshman Julie Doyle’s another one to watch out for. Loyola Marymount finished just four points from first, and bring back the talent of Sarina Bolden."
> 
> Really?  Can you even look at a roster?


All preseason polls and reviews are meaningless.
TD is just lazy.
I dont know how much these people get paid, but Id fire the dumbass who cant even get the roster straight.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> All preseason polls and reviews are meaningless.
> TD is just lazy.
> I dont know how much these people get paid, but Id fire the dumbass who cant even get the roster straight.


I hate when you sugar coat your thoughts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hate when you sugar coat your thoughts.


Careful.
Im a snowflake.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It's finally here.  Good luck to everyone's DD today! @Ricky Fandango @gkrent @SpeedK1llz I'm going to be on the road while that Pepperdine vs Texas A&M game is on.  A halftime update and final would be much appreciated.  Hopefully I will see you on Sunday at the V Tech game.  Good luck and great health to your young ladies!


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> I got Pep and you got A&M straight up.
> A draw is a push.
> 
> I'll put up a bottle of Don Julio 1942.
> (This bottle is a gentlemans offer to be shared without wager.
> no gambling of any kind taking place)
> I wanted to let ZD go first, but he seems to be MIA.


Sorry bout being MIA, started a new biz n just buried. So as a result, I'm completely out of touch with the who's who for the college season (thanks MAP for initiating the process) and gonna have to wait till playoff before I can jump into the gentlemens offer.

Good luck to all, looking forward to watching several forums' DD's ball out!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Sorry bout being MIA, started a new biz n just buried. So as a result, I'm completely out of touch with the who's who for the college season (thanks MAP for initiating the process) and gonna have to wait till playoff before I can jump into the gentlemens offer.
> 
> Good luck to all, looking forward to watching several forums' DD's ball out!!


Im sure your new venture will be at least as successful as your ability to pick winners in here.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://12thman.com/news/2017/8/17/soccer-match-day-preview-pepperdine.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.myaggienation.com/aggie_sports/soccer/aggie-women-s-soccer-team-has-roster-will-to-return/article_7e423078-314a-5866-b78a-ae3aa0212796.html


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> http://12thman.com/news/2017/8/17/soccer-match-day-preview-pepperdine.aspx


More crappy reporting LOL "The Waves were picked to finish *fourth* in the WCC Coaches Preseason Poll."


----------



## gkrent

That link with the schedules that NoGoal provided links back to this guys site:  http://www.allwhitekit.com

His analysis and predictions are actually pretty good!  *He* should write for TopDrawer


----------



## Glen

West Virginia starts the season with a 1-0 win over Georgetown.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> West Virginia starts the season with a 1-0 win over Georgetown.


They were outshot and outpossessed too.  Foster made some fantastic saves!

Outshot 13-7 and Foster had 7 saves.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> It's finally here.  Good luck to everyone's DD today! @Ricky Fandango @gkrent @SpeedK1llz I'm going to be on the road while that Pepperdine vs Texas A&M game is on.  A halftime update and final would be much appreciated.  Hopefully I will see you on Sunday at the V Tech game.  Good luck and great health to your young ladies!


Thanks @MAP! Same to you and yours!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Pepperdine and A&M tied 0-0 at the half. Both teams have had a few chances. Pretty evenly matched game this far.


----------



## gkrent

Pepp goes down on a golden goal by tamu


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Pepp goes down on a golden goal by tamu


Looks like I have a bottle of Don Julio coming my way.  @Ricky Fandango if you want I'll give you Long Beach State on Sunday.


----------



## socalkdg

No Sanchez for the Bruins?


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 3-0 over Drake


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Looks like I have a bottle of Don Julio coming my way.  @Ricky Fandango if you want I'll give you Long Beach State on Sunday.


Not just any Don Julio, 1942 DJ. Damn that sucked.
A&M was the better team today. They came out like gang busters and almost scored in the first ten minutes, but Waves keep made a tremendous save to keep them out.
After that, I think Pepperdine got their feet under them and pushed the pressure back into A&Ms half, and had some good chances to close the half.
I think A&M had the better energy in the second half, and it carried through into OT, where they scored on a nice shot into the upper left side net to finish the game.
I'll have your spoils with me on Sunday. You were due.

Who is LB playing Sunday?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not just any Don Julio, 1942 DJ. Damn that sucked.
> A&M was the better team today. They came out like gang busters and almost scored in the first ten minutes, but Waves keep made a tremendous save to keep them out.
> After that, I think Pepperdine got their feet under them and pushed the pressure back into A&Ms half, and had some good chances to close the half.
> I think A&M had the better energy in the second half, and it carried through into OT, where they scored on a nice shot into the upper left side net to finish the game.
> I'll have your spoils with me on Sunday. You were due.
> 
> Who is LB playing Sunday?


They play UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> No Sanchez for the Bruins?


Injured.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> They play UCLA.


Was that supposed to be funny?
How many points do I get?


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> They play UCLA.


Takin tha fan to this matchup!  4-1 is my prediction.


----------



## Livinthedream

Kicker4Life said:


> Takin tha fan to this matchup!  4-1 is my prediction.


I think UCLA will score more the 1...lol


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was that supposed to be funny?
> How many points do I get?


Long Beach St beat the Bruins in the Spring.  According to the fake news (TDS soccer) it should be a good game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

A few SoCal freshmen made their debuts yesterday.  Congratulations!  Plenty more will get their shot tomorrow!  It's a long season so trust the process and your players hard work.  Good luck to everyone's daughters tomorrow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Long Beach St beat the Bruins in the Spring.  According to the fake news (TDS soccer) it should be a good game.


The "CNN" of women's soccer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Long Beach St beat the Bruins in the Spring.  According to the fake news (TDS soccer) it should be a good game.


How many points do I get?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "CNN" of women's soccer.


I was thinking the Fox News of women's soccer.    Eventually they have to admit the truth.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The "CNN" of women's soccer.


I was thinking the Fox News of women's soccer.    Eventually they have to admit the truth.


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> Long Beach St beat the Bruins in the Spring.  According to the fake news (TDS soccer) it should be a good game.


All kidding aside, I watched the UCLA vs SDSU last night on the PAC 12 network. UCLA is Scarry! You can't really appreciate their play until you watch them on instant replay and in slow motion...they have so many weapons! I will be shocked if they don't win the PAC 12 and at least make it to the NCAA Final Four.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I was thinking the Fox News of women's soccer.    Eventually they have to admit the truth.


I say tomato, but who cares.
Im just pissed we got nicked in OT yesterday, and I say "we" because I have skin in the game.

A&M just looked a step quicker in the second half.
Im sure Pep will get that part fixed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> How many points do I get?


How many do you want?  Remember according to TDS they have as many top 100 national players as UCLA does and their central defenders are better than the Bruins.  I mean one is from France so she has to be the best.  UCLA only has Fleming and a bunch of nobodies.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Livinthedream said:


> All kidding aside, I watched the UCLA vs SDSU last night on the PAC 12 network. UCLA is Scarry! You can't really appreciate their play until you watch them on instant replay and in slow motion...they have so many weapons! I will be shocked if they don't win the PAC 12 and at least make it to the NCAA Final Four.


Shhhh.  They like being "under the radar."


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Livinthedream said:


> All kidding aside, I watched the UCLA vs SDSU last night on the PAC 12 network. UCLA is Scarry! You can't really appreciate their play until you watch them on instant replay and in slow motion...they have so many weapons! I will be shocked if they don't win the PAC 12 and at least make it to the NCAA Final Four.


The team is so deep, they can just plug in a new number anytime someone gets injured, and not lose a step.
They definitely have the talent.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Shhhh.  They like being "under the radar."


Under the Radar as in what?
What was their preseason ranking 5 ?

Any team ranked in the top ten is not UTR.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> How many do you want?  Remember according to TDS they have as many top 100 national players as UCLA does and their central defenders are better than the Bruins.  I mean one is from France so she has to be the best.  UCLA only has Fleming and a bunch of nobodies.


I need three.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I say tomato, but who cares.
> Im just pissed we got nicked in OT yesterday, and I say "we" because I have skin in the game.
> 
> A&M just looked a step quicker in the second half.
> Im sure Pep will get that part fixed.


I agree.  A&M is going to win the SEC so they aren't scrubs.  From the stats it looked even and losing on a golden goal although painful is nothing to be ashamed of or worried about.  I feel sorry for Virginia Tech.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  A&M is going to win the SEC so they aren't scrubs.  From the stats it looked even and losing on a golden goal although painful is nothing to be ashamed of or worried about.  I feel sorry for Virginia Tech.


How did VT fare yeterday?
I watched the first 15 minutes and they looked pretty good., had the ball in USDs end for most of it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Under the Radar as in what?
> What was their preseason ranking 5 ?
> 
> Any team ranked in the top ten is not UTR.


Everyone thinks that without Pugh they are too young.  I didn't say that I agreed.  I know that they aren't at 100% yet.  Personally I think that they are favored against any team other than North Carolina.  We will see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did VT fare yeterday?
> I watched the first 15 minutes and they looked pretty good., had the ball in USDs end for most of it.


They won 1-0.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I need three.


I can offer as many as you would give me if I took Virginia Tech against Pep.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> Injured.


Still very odd that she wasn't mentioned once throughout the telecast.  Who's spot is she going to take when she returns?  

Lots of praise for Freshmen Sheehan and Villacorta.  Almost didn't recognize Dunphy.  Way too much direct play in the first half for a possession team (acknowledged by Cromwell at halftime interview).  Team looks physically imposing, gotta have the strongest legs of any team in the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The team is so deep, they can just plug in a new number anytime someone gets injured, and not lose a step.
> They definitely have the talent.


A certain player that I know said something similar about their midfield.  Most importantly is that they are well coached and she is willing to go to her bench.  They are better than many think they are believe it or not.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> Still very odd that she wasn't mentioned once throughout the telecast.  Who's spot is she going to take when she returns?
> 
> Lots of praise for Freshmen Sheehan and Villacorta.  Almost didn't recognize Dunphy.  Way too much direct play in the first half for a possession team (acknowledged by Cromwell at halftime interview).  Team looks physically imposing, gotta have the strongest legs of any team in the country.


From what I understand it was an adjustment that they were initially supposed to do if they came out and pressed high.  It actually worked several times but the forwards couldn't finish.

Regarding Sanchez, the team is deep.  There are probably only 3 players that have to be on the field against the best teams.  There is no need to rush anyone back.  They are thinking about winning it all.

Sheehan played well.  Dunphy played well.  Cromwell is a master of making adjustments.  Also once a team gets behind them and starts chasing they become tough to handle due to their depth.  It's a long season and they have a ton to improve upon but it they should do okay.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA only has Fleming and a bunch of nobodies.


Lisa, I agree with you "nobodies" reference.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> It's a long season and they have a ton to improve upon but it they should do okay.


Nice finish


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Lisa, I agree with you "nobodies" reference.


You would know all about that wouldn't you?  You are a loser sweetsplat.  Anytime you want to man up you can reach out to me otherwise keep being the pansy that you are.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Livinthedream said:


> All kidding aside, I watched the UCLA vs SDSU last night on the PAC 12 network. UCLA is Scarry! You can't really appreciate their play until you watch them on instant replay and in slow motion...they have so many weapons! I will be shocked if they don't win the PAC 12 and at least make it to the NCAA Final Four.


I saw a Beach FC freshman in the starting lineup too and she was one of the last two additions to the recruiting class.  She played most of the first half.


----------



## soccer661

I was in soccer heaven yesterday...taped and watched live a few games...got to see USC game, UCLA game and Stanford games!! (I missed Pepperdine game 
Thought all 3 teams actually looked really good...was really impressed with some of our local freshman as well!! Standing out I thought TM looked great for USC, KP for Stanford, and honestly all the girls for UCLA look good-- it's true --so much crazy depth on that team...so fun to watch girls we know on the pitch! Good luck to everyone on tomorrow!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

How did Warshington outshoot Minnesota 22 to 7 and lose 2-o.
Thats gonna leave a mark.

Any local freshmen play in that game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I can offer as many as you would give me if I took Virginia Tech against Pep.


Pepperdine did not look good in the second half yesterday.
Legs looked heavy.
I'll be very happy if they can squeek out any kind of win, and move on to next week.


----------



## Kicknit22

soccer661 said:


> I was in soccer heaven yesterday...taped and watched live a few games...got to see USC game, UCLA game and Stanford games!! (I missed Pepperdine game
> Thought all 3 teams actually looked really good...was really impressed with some of our local freshman as well!! Standing out I thought TM looked great for USC, KP for Stanford, and honestly all the girls for UCLA look good-- it's true --so much crazy depth on that team...so fun to watch girls we know on the pitch! Good luck to everyone on tomorrow!


Just out of curiousity, why does everyone feel the need to use initials when speaking of someone? Whether you are calling someone out or complementing someone, I don't see the necessity.  TM? KP? I don't feel like looking up rosters to figure it out.


----------



## chargerfan

Where and when does UCLA play tomorrow?


----------



## espola

Kicknit22 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why does everyone feel the need to use initials when speaking of someone? Whether you are calling someone out or complementing someone, I don't see the necessity.  TM? KP? I don't feel like looking up rosters to figure it out.


Overdone politeness?  Wanting to look like one of the in crowd?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why does everyone feel the need to use initials when speaking of someone? Whether you are calling someone out or complementing someone, I don't see the necessity.  TM? KP? I don't feel like looking up rosters to figure it out.


You can always just ask.
I think its easier to put initials, especially if you're referring to multiple players.
I ask people stuff I could easily look up.
I think I asked who won between VT and USD, and boom, the answer appeared like magic.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

chargerfan said:


> Where and when does UCLA play tomorrow?


Long Beach.
Says 10 PM on the TDS site.
Fake news?


----------



## chargerfan

Ricky Fandango said:


> Long Beach.
> Says 10 PM on the TDS site.
> Fake news?


Well damn that's past my bedtime


----------



## Kicker4Life

chargerfan said:


> Well damn that's past my bedtime


10pm EST


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> Long Beach.
> Says 10 PM on the TDS site.
> Fake news?


"_All Times EST"_


----------



## Kicknit22

Ricky Fandango said:


> You can always just ask.
> I think its easier to put initials, especially if you're referring to multiple players.
> I ask people stuff I could easily look up.
> I think I asked who won between VT and USD, and boom, the answer appeared like magic.


Okay, who is TM and KP?


----------



## soccer661

Sorry....it's Tara McKeown and Kiki Pickett


----------



## Kicknit22

soccer661 said:


> Sorry....it's Tara McKeown and Kiki Pickett


Thanks 661!


----------



## MakeAPlay

chargerfan said:


> Well damn that's past my bedtime


7pm Pacific time at Long Beach State.  It should be a very good game.  It won't be televised but there will be a radio broadcast.  Both teams play nice soccer so it should be decent on the eyes.


----------



## chargerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> 7pm Pacific time at Long Beach State.  It should be a very good game.  It won't be televised but there will be a radio broadcast.  Both teams play nice soccer so it should be decent on the eyes.


We missed Friday's game, but I gotta take my girl to a couple ucla games. She is beyond fascinated with Fleming. She's been watching that goal all day today!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> 10pm EST


That explains why TDS has their heads up their asses.
Easterners are funny like that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> 7pm Pacific time at Long Beach State.  It should be a very good game.  It won't be televised but there will be a radio broadcast.  Both teams play nice soccer so it should be decent on the eyes.


LB has some real ballers.
I wont bet against UCLA, but it would not surprise me if this game is a real dogfight.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Thanks 661!


See? I wouldnt steer you wrong.
Ask, and thou shall receive.


----------



## MakeAPlay

chargerfan said:


> We missed Friday's game, but I gotta take my girl to a couple ucla games. She is beyond fascinated with Fleming. She's been watching that goal all day today!


She might win the MAC Hermann this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> LB has some real ballers.
> I wont bet against UCLA, but it would not surprise me if this game is a real dogfight.


I think that it will be a dogfight regardless of the score.  They always play them tough.  I have a good feeling about this game.  Good luck to your player tomorrow.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that it will be a dogfight regardless of the score.  They always play them tough.  I have a good feeling about this game.  Good luck to your player tomorrow.


You too.
Your player does her thing very well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> She might win the MAC Hermann this year.


Dont give trophys after the first game.
It was SDSU for Christ's sake.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You too.
> Your player does her thing very well.


Thanks.  Our players are cut from the same cloth.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks.  Our players are cut from the same cloth.


'Merica.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont give trophys after the first game.
> It was SDSU for Christ's sake.


I'm not basing anything off of that game.  I've seen her a few times and I can tell you right now that there isn't a better player in the college game.  Someone that I trust a lot thought that she would win it even had Pugh stayed and might have said that she was more difficult to defend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not basing anything off of that game.  I've seen her a few times and I can tell you right now that there isn't a better player in the college game.  Someone that I trust a lot thought that she would win it even had Pugh stayed and might have said that she was more difficult to defend.


I know.
If you want my opinion,  (which is worth absolutely zero) I think UCLA is better off, as a team, without Pugh.


----------



## Justafan

soccer661 said:


> Standing out I thought TM looked great for USC


How about Leah Pruitt? Not knocking TM, but not only was Pruitt the best forward on the pitch yesterday, imo she's the best forward in the country.  Unbelievable that she is still underrated.  They have teammate Prisock, who I love, on the Mac Hermann watch list, but no Pruitt.  There's a bunch of other forwards on the list, but I'm sorry, I'll easily take Pruitt over the field as the best forward.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> How about Leah Pruitt? Not knocking TM, but not only was Pruitt the best forward on the pitch yesterday, imo she's the best forward in the country.  Unbelievable that she is still underrated.  They have teammate Prisock, who I love, on the Mac Hermann watch list, but no Pruitt.  There's a bunch of other forwards on the list, but I'm sorry, I'll easily take Pruitt over the field as the best forward.


My daughter was a teammate of hers the last two years of club soccer, and she is as good as it gets at the forward position, and that #1 for A&M is a phenomenal talent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> How about Leah Pruitt? Not knocking TM, but not only was Pruitt the best forward on the pitch yesterday, imo she's the best forward in the country.  Unbelievable that she is still underrated.  They have teammate Prisock, who I love, on the Mac Hermann watch list, but no Pruitt.  There's a bunch of other forwards on the list, but I'm sorry, I'll easily take Pruitt over the field as the best forward.


Pruitt is up there.  She is probably top 5 or 6 in the conference.  I'd say top 15 in the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> My daughter was a teammate of hers the last two years of club soccer, and she is as good as it gets at the forward position, and that #1 for A&M is a phenomenal talent.


Watt is top 5 nationally for sure.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know.
> If you want my opinion,  (which is worth absolutely zero) I think UCLA is better off, as a team, without Pugh.


 I like your opinion and respect it.  They definitely play more as a team.  I think a little adversity is good.  They will be fine.


----------



## soccer661

Justafan said:


> How about Leah Pruitt? Not knocking TM, but not only was Pruitt the best forward on the pitch yesterday, imo she's the best forward in the country.  Unbelievable that she is still underrated.  They have teammate Prisock, who I love, on the Mac Hermann watch list, but no Pruitt.  There's a bunch of other forwards on the list, but I'm sorry, I'll easily take Pruitt over the field as the best forward.


Yes--Leah was AMAZING yesterday....I was specifically calling out freshman -- both of them started, played most of game/all of game and did really well in their postitions...there are way too many olders to name that did well yesterday!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Yes--Leah was AMAZING yesterday....I was specifically calling out freshman -- both of them started, played most of game/all of game and did really well in their postitions...there are way too many olders to name that did well yesterday!!


For Kiki to start on that Stanford squad she is a boss.  It's tough to start on any college soccer team let alone a D1 team, let alone a top 5 one, let alone as a freshman.  She is a helluva player.  They migh be a college cup team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I say might because I have a group of 6 teams that I think the national champion will come from and they are one of those six.  I would take those 6 against the field if their are any takers.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting read.

http://rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com/2017/08/simulated-bracket-for-2017-season-pre.html?m=1


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did Warshington outshoot Minnesota 22 to 7 and lose 2-o.
> Thats gonna leave a mark.
> 
> Any local freshmen play in that game?


UDub was behind 0-2 after 17 mins to Michigan.  They were chasing the game and were attacking more (had to when down 0-2) after digging themselves a hole.  Thus the 22-7 shots advantage.

Unfortunately, my DD is the #2 right fullback.  The #1 right fullback has started every game since her freshmen year and she couldn't beat her out.  The bright side at least she made the travel roster. 

BTW, it was Wazzu that tied Minnesota 0-0.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> UDub was behind 0-2 after 17 mins to Michigan.  They were chasing the game and were attacking more (had to when down 0-2) after digging themselves a hole.  Thus the 22-7 shots advantage.
> 
> Unfortunately, my DD is the #2 right fullback.  The #1 right fullback has started every game since her freshmen year and she couldn't beat her out.  The bright side at least she made the travel roster.
> 
> BTW, it was Wazzu that tied Minnesota 0-0.


Thats cool.
Any players from socal on the Michigan side?


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> For Kiki to start on that Stanford squad she is a boss.  It's tough to start on any college soccer team let alone a D1 team, let alone a top 5 one, let alone as a freshman.  She is a helluva player.  They migh be a college cup team.


I knew Kiki and Tara would start at USC and Stanford. Both are great players. You know a certain cross rival school was recruiting both of them.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thats cool.
> Any players from socal on the Michigan side?


Yeah, Hillary Beal YNT GK and another Slammers player.  Both didn't get in yesterday though.  

My DD was very happy for her freshmen roommate who played 22 or so minutes yesterday against Michigan.


----------



## Livinthedream

NoGoal said:


> Yeah, Hillary Beal YNT GK and another Slammers player.  Both didn't get in yesterday though.
> 
> My DD was very happy for her freshmen roommate who played 22 or so minutes yesterday against Michigan.


I could have swore #16 got in the game. If not...she'll get her chance, it's a long season.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Livinthedream said:


> I could have swore #16 got in the game. If not...she'll get her chance, it's a long season.


That's the thing.  It is a long season and with 19-22 games crammed into a 12 week regular season and conference tournament, for the players that work hard there will be opportunities.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Another big day tomorrow with a chance to keep rolling for some and a chance to bounce back for others.  Good luck to all the SoCal, Vegas, 'Zona and NorCal players tomorrow!


----------



## NoGoal

Livinthedream said:


> I could have swore #16 got in the game. If not...she'll get her chance, it's a long season.


#16 is my DDs roommate.


----------



## soccerobserver

Kicknit22 said:


> Just out of curiousity, why does everyone feel the need to use initials when speaking of someone? Whether you are calling someone out or complementing someone, I don't see the necessity.  TM? KP? I don't feel like looking up rosters to figure it out.


KK22, when you post on here it is searchable by the major search engines. Therefore if you post a player's entire name the post will show up in google searches for example. Thus as a courtesy many posters use players' initials to minimize possible public shaming of innocent individual soccer players and coaches etc. These are college kids playing for fun primarily. Many would be horrified to google their names and see what some yahoo on here posted about them.


----------



## Kicknit22

soccerobserver said:


> KK22, when you post on here it is searchable by the major search engines. Therefore if you post a player's entire name the post will show up in google searches for example. Thus as a courtesy many posters use players' initials to minimize possible public shaming of innocent individual soccer players and coaches etc. These are college kids playing for fun primarily. Many would be horrified to google their names and see what some yahoo on here posted about them.


Now that makes complete sense.  Never thought of that. Thanks SoccerO.


----------



## espola

soccerobserver said:


> KK22, when you post on here it is searchable by the major search engines. Therefore if you post a player's entire name the post will show up in google searches for example. Thus as a courtesy many posters use players' initials to minimize possible public shaming of innocent individual soccer players and coaches etc. These are college kids playing for fun primarily. Many would be horrified to google their names and see what some yahoo on here posted about them.


coocoo


----------



## NoGoal

UDub 4 Michgan St 0


----------



## gkrent

Pepp 1 VT 1


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Pepp 1 VT 1


Pep needs to iron some things out, but all things considered, not a bad result to come away with a tie.
They need to get things squared away this week.

Congrats to Speed's kid for notching the first goal of the season.


----------



## soccerobserver

Did the Pep goalie stop a VT penalty kick?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> UDub 4 Michgan St 0


Nice bounce back


----------



## Ricky Fandango

soccerobserver said:


> Did the Pep goalie stop a VT penalty kick?


No, that was my kid's grandma reaching down from heaven and tipping  it into the crossbar.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats to Speed's kid for notching the first goal of the season.


She's doing great and I have high hopes for her as a point producer!


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep needs to iron some things out, but all things considered, not a bad result to come away with a tie.
> They need to get things squared away this week.


I saw some great potential starting the 80th minute.  When they are able to start off playing at that pace and accuracy then it's going to get really good.


----------



## Kicknit22

My DD and I went to watch the game between Pep and VT.  Pretty balanced game I thought.  Although, I did think Pepperdine showed more offensively than VT.  Both back lines were solid. Honestly thought Pepperdine was lucky to escape with a tie after giving up so many corners.  VT relied to heavily on one forward to make things happen and got shut down routinely.


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> I saw some great potential starting the 80th minute.  When they are able to start off playing at that pace and accuracy then it's going to get really good.


_"Grasshopper, when you can snatch the pebble from my hand"_.....


----------



## Zerodenero

gkrent said:


> Selected Sunday Games(winners in Bold, draws underlined)
> 
> * #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific
> California vs. *(23) Santa Clara
> Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
> * (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
> Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA
> Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
> Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
> North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas
> Oregon* vs. Kansas State
> * Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
> * #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech
> * Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
> San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
> San Diego St. vs. UC Davis
> * #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
> San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
> Seattle vs. Oregon St.
> * St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
> * UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
> *(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
> #Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *


After watching s.clara vs Golden Bears,  I now am #17 newest fan....That girl can ball


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 5-1 Wright State

Watching these games with my DD and hearing all the success from all your DDs makes us so anxious for next season! Also awesome to see all the '17s that she knows playing at the next level.

Good luck to everyone next weekend!


----------



## GKDAD

NoGoal said:


> Yeah, Hillary Beal YNT GK and another Slammers player.  Both didn't get in yesterday though.
> 
> My DD was very happy for her freshmen roommate who played 22 or so minutes yesterday against Michigan.


They actually have HB and 2 Slammers players.    HB back from injury in West Virginia game and played 90 minutes today.   Michigan completes clean sheet weekend with 4-0 win over Idaho.   Now on to Ole Miss!   Go Blue!!


----------



## gkrent

The ones in purple I got right...although I still don't know the results of UCR and Idaho.

* #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
 Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific 
California vs. *(23) Santa Clara *
*Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
* (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
 Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA*
*Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas*
*Oregon* vs. Kansas State
* Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
* #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech (made no call on this one)
* Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
 San Diego St. vs. UC Davis 
* #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
 Seattle vs. Oregon St. (still playing as of this post)
* St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
* UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
*(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
#Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *

OK, so it was an easy day of picks, but That's enough calls to start a bookkeeping operation, right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> After watching s.clara vs Golden Bears,  I now am #17 newest fan....That girl can ball


I was talking about her last season.  When my player says someone is FAST it means they are a rocket.  She says that she is the fastest player in college soccer.


----------



## GoWest

The Driver said:


> Let's see how TAMU travels to San Diego next week.


Well, I think they traveled pretty well?


----------



## NoGoal

I watched the ucla vs LB State stream game.  UCLA's overall team speed is on another level.  Their entire squad works hard chasing and closing down space.  LB State got to within 1-2, but they're not as deep giving up 3 consecutive goals to lose 1-5.


----------



## MakeAPlay

UCLA 5-1 over Long Beach St


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA 5-1 over Long Beach St


See...I told you UCLA would get more than 1.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I watched the ucla vs LB State stream game.  UCLA's overall team speed is on another level.  Their entire squad works hard chasing and closing down space.  LB State got to within 1-2, but they're not as deep giving up 3 consecutive goals to lose 1-5.


They need to learn to not let up once they are up 2-0.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Long Beach State's all everything centerback got beat for 3 of the goals.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> UCLA 5-1 over Long Beach St


Shoulda gave me the three points.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I was talking about her last season.  When my player says someone is FAST it means they are a rocket.  She says that she is the fastest player in college soccer.


No joke, #17 in gold is an athlete. She's the type of player that you know can ball just by her posture & walk. Sprinkle in a little bit of dazzle in front of the box to create space....dish out...run back for the thru pass. An athlete +  field IQ = Dangerous.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> She's doing great and I have high hopes for her as a point producer!


Thanks GK. She's still got some things to work on and the chemistry with the others is still growing. Would LOVE to see your DD get a few minutes in goal soon.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks GK. She's still got some things to work on and the chemistry with the others is still growing. Would LOVE to see your DD get a few minutes in goal soon.


She was supposed to today but hyperextended her arm in warm up.  Maybe next Friday?  Who knows?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> The ones in purple I got right...although I still don't know the results of UCR and Idaho.
> 
> * #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific
> California vs. *(23) Santa Clara *
> *Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
> * (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
> Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA*
> *Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
> Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
> North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas*
> *Oregon* vs. Kansas State
> * Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
> * #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech (made no call on this one)
> * Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
> San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
> San Diego St. vs. UC Davis
> * #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
> San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
> Seattle vs. Oregon St. (still playing as of this post)
> * St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
> * UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
> *(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
> #Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *
> 
> OK, so it was an easy day of picks, but That's enough calls to start a bookkeeping operation, right?


You would have won a few bucks on a parlay card in Vegas.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> You would have won a few bucks on a parlay card in Vegas.


I'm taking @gkrent next time that I go to Vegas!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shoulda gave me the three points.


I thought that it would be closer.  It's tough to hang with the Bruins for 90 minutes.  They just have too many weapons and too much depth.  I'm glad that all of the pundits think that they are too young.  They started 5 freshman and 3 sophomores. But they are young killers.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I thought that it would be closer.  It's tough to hang with the Bruins for 90 minutes.  They just have too many weapons and too much depth.  I'm glad that all of the pundits think that they are too young.  They started 5 freshman and 3 sophomores. But they are young killers.


I caught some of the game tonight via LB's live stream. UCLA is the real deal. major firepower and lockdown defense. Barring injury, I don't know who can stop them.


----------



## Halfskenator

Had the pleasure of watching the Stanford game yesterday.  Stanford completely dominated a solid Wisconsin team.  They are stacked at every position!  IMO Wisconsin has only one game changer . . . their center mid . . . but Stanford has a bunch of them.  Final score was 5-0, but it should have been 8-0.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> You would have won a few bucks on a parlay card in Vegas.


Parlays always hit when you don't have money on them.


----------



## NoGoal

Halfskenator said:


> Had the pleasure of watching the Stanford game yesterday.  Stanford completely dominated a solid Wisconsin team.  They are stacked at every position!  IMO Wisconsin has only one game changer . . . their center mid . . . but Stanford has a bunch of them.  Final score was 5-0, but it should have been 8-0.


Stanford is one of the few teams who can match up position by position with UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> The ones in purple I got right...although I still don't know the results of UCR and Idaho.
> 
> * #Cal Poly* vs. SIU Edwardsville
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Pacific
> California vs. *(23) Santa Clara *
> *Colorado* vs. Colorado Col.
> * (12) Duke* vs. Xavier
> Fresno St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Long Beach St. vs. *(8) UCLA*
> *Michigan* vs. Idaho St.
> Michigan St. vs. *Washington*
> North Texas vs. *(17) Arkansas*
> *Oregon* vs. Kansas State
> * Penn St.* vs. Hofstra
> * #Pepperdine *vs. Virginia Tech (made no call on this one)
> * Portland* vs. North Carolina St.
> San Diego vs. *Texas A&M *
> San Diego St. vs. UC Davis
> * #San Francisco* vs. Texas Tech
> San Jose St. vs. *UC Santa Barbara *
> Seattle vs. Oregon St. (still playing as of this post)
> * St. Mary's (Cal.)* vs. Fordham
> * UC Riverside* vs. Idaho
> *(19) Utah* vs. South Dakota St.
> #Wisconsin vs. *(2) Stanford *
> 
> OK, so it was an easy day of picks, but That's enough calls to start a bookkeeping operation, right?


I went 16-5 on my picks.  I think after next weekend patterns will start to emerge.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Stanford is one of the few teams who can match up position by position with UCLA.


Stanford is way better than UCLA.  The Bruins only have Fleming.  The rest of that team sucks.  They are way overrated.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Stanford is one of the few teams who can match up position by position with UCLA.


I seem to remember the new centerback for Stanford (a starter on the U20 WNT) got beat 1v1 twice by a certain UCLA forward when they scrimmaged.  I mean I heard that might have happened.  I think when the two teams play it will be worth the price of admissions and at the very least worth the time to watch on TV.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that North Carolina is the best team right now.  If I were to rank the teams based off a very limited sample size of 2 games plus exhibitions I would go.

1. North Carolina
2. Stanford
3. Penn State
4. UCLA
5. Duke
6. Florida State
7. West Virginia
8. Virginia
9. Florida
10. Cal
11. Utah
12. Santa Clara
13. Texas A&M
14. Rutgers
15. Georgetown
16. $C
17. NC State
18. South Carolina
19. Michigan
20. Northwestern
21. Colorado
22. Ohio State.
23. Arizona
24. Notre Dame
25. BYU


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here are the surprises that I saw so far.  Any thoughts?

Good Surprises:

Arizona:  They upset a ranked Oklahoma team and by all accounts they are looking like a potential tournament team.  They still aren't pretty to watch but they look like they could finish in the upper half of the Pac 12.

Rutgers:  They looked strong dismantling a solid LMU team and they are looking like the only challenger to Penn State's hegemony in the Big Ten.

UNLV:  With all of the losses that this team had to absorb and after seeing them in the spring I didn't have very high expectations.  So far they look like they are going to be a significant challenger to San Diego St. in the Mountain West and they might even be the favorite.

The Bad:

Notre Dame:  They looked confused and completely disjointed against Butler.  They bounced back against Ball St. but that is of little consolation since Ball St. is far from a tournament team.  The expectations are always high in South Bend and I can't imagine that anything other than the Sweet 16 will be considered a successful season.  So far, they don't look like a Sweet 16 team.

BYU:  Their preseason ranking of #8 by the coaches seems a distant memory after getting steamrolled by "unranked" Penn St. and then tying Ohio State.  They better turn it around this weekend against Cal State Fullerton because after that it is 5 straight games against Pac 12 teams with them playing UCLA, Colorado, Utah, Oregon St. and Arizona consecutively.  If they don't fix things they might have all their hopes on winning the WCC regular season title which could prove difficult with good teams at Santa Clara, Pepperdine and LMU.


----------



## MakeAPlay

New Poll out including votes.  How the heck is $C still ranked in the top 5?  Were they even watching any games?

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> New Poll out including votes.  How the heck is $C still ranked in the top 5?  Were they even watching any games?
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


One might think they are just trying to get under your skin .  My wife and my 12yr old watched both SC and UCLA play CSULB and could not stop talking about how much better UCLA was. Not trying to butter up to anyone, just passing along a little friendly feedback.

Still have SC over UCLA when they start slinging the pigskin, but that's about it.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> New Poll out including votes.  How the heck is $C still ranked in the top 5?  Were they even watching any games?
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


The other "USC" at #3 is probably a bigger joke.


----------



## The Driver

"Boy.You.Ugly." still ranked too high


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> The other "USC" at #3 is probably a bigger joke.


That is completely laughable.  The Southeast bias is evident.  3 of the last 6 national champions were from California....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> One might think they are just trying to get under your skin .  My wife and my 12yr old watched both SC and UCLA play CSULB and could not stop talking about how much better UCLA was. Not trying to butter up to anyone, just passing along a little friendly feedback.
> 
> Still have SC over UCLA when they start slinging the pigskin, but that's about it.


My thought are similar to yours.  Their Beach FC freshman player is working out fine FYI.  2 starts and she looks nice at the 6.


----------



## Justafan

Zerodenero said:


> No joke, #17 in gold is an athlete. She's the type of player that you know can ball just by her posture & walk. Sprinkle in a little bit of dazzle in front of the box to create space....dish out...run back for the thru pass. An athlete +  field IQ = Dangerous.


I like her, but not that much, finishing skills need more refinement in my opinion, but has speed to kill.  Kind of the opposite of Maria Sanchez for Santa Clara, excellent skills, but no explosive speed. 

And while I'm at it, that game shoulda been a 1-0 win for Cal (on the pk).  Both teams had the GK let a ball through that was literally 1 foot to the left of each GK.  Both dove and the ball went through before they could get low enough to block the ball.  

Those balls never get through an 8 year old softball/baseball player!  Take an infielders stance, hands low, and simple slide step or shuffle step to the left.  This is a very easy ground ball in baseball or softball.  You'll never see a baseball player dive for a ball so close.  How many times have we seen a GK dive for a close ball and have the ball bounce off the GK's feet or stomach to create a 2nd chance.  The trainer who started this trend (dive for everything), never played other sports.  It is so ingrained in the training that you see GK's diving when the ball is clearly 20 feet wide left or right.  Just gotta laugh at that.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> That is completely laughable.  The Southeast bias is evident.  3 of the last 6 national champions were from California....


Completely agree, ever since ESPN bought the SEC network, they've been shoving the SEC down our throats.  It's so obvious that the ESPNU channel should be called the SEC II network, its all SEC programming.  I'm a huge college football fan so I'm particularly sensitive to it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> I like her, but not that much, finishing skills need more refinement in my opinion, but has speed to kill.  Kind of the opposite of Maria Sanchez for Santa Clara, excellent skills, but no explosive speed.
> 
> And while I'm at it, that game shoulda been a 1-0 win for Cal (on the pk).  Both teams had the GK let a ball through that was literally 1 foot to the left of each GK.  Both dove and the ball went through before they could get low enough to block the ball.
> 
> Those balls never get through an 8 year old softball/baseball player!  Take an infielders stance, hands low, and simple slide step or shuffle step to the left.  This is a very easy ground ball in baseball or softball.  You'll never see a baseball player dive for a ball so close.  How many times have we seen a GK dive for a close ball and have the ball bounce off the GK's feet or stomach to create a 2nd chance.  The trainer who started this trend (dive for everything), never played other sports.  It is so ingrained in the training that you see GK's diving when the ball is clearly 20 feet wide left or right.  Just gotta laugh at that.


I had the same conversation about Kim with somebody yesterday.  Speed for days, just adequate skills.  I would take her though.  Only a few defenders in the conference that can deal with her 1v1.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> One might think they are just trying to get under your skin .  My wife and my 12yr old watched both SC and UCLA play CSULB and could not stop talking about how much better UCLA was.


It's hard to appreciate how good they are unless you see them up close.  What's crazier is that they are super deep.  They had a returning 2nd team all Pac 12 player coming off the bench on Sunday. They have so much attacking depth and lineup flexibility that they can play many different ways.  It's going to be tough to hang with them for 90 minutes.


----------



## soccerobserver

Maybe some prefer the Hero Sports quantitative rankings?? It was posted on 8/13...

Here is the link:http://herosports.com/colleges/sports/d1-womens-soccer


1      USC   1-0-0
2      Stanford   2-0-0
3      West Virginia   1-0-0
4      North Carolina   1-0-0
5      UCLA   2-0-0
6      BYU   0-1-1
7      Virginia   1-0-0
8      South Carolina   2-0-0
9      Florida   2-0-0
10      Utah   1-0-0


----------



## soccerobserver

The longer list included Pepperdine, Santa Clara and LB State...

1   USC ( 1-0)
2   Stanford ( 2-0)
3    West Virginia ( 1-0) 
4    North Carolina ( 1-0)
5    UCLA ( 2-0)
6    BYU ( 0-1-1)
7    Virginia ( 1-0) 
8    South Carolina ( 2-0)
9    Florida ( 2-0) 
10    Utah ( 1-0) 
11    Auburn ( 1-0-1)
12 Duke ( 1-1)
13 Georgetown ( 1-1)
14    Cal ( 2-0)
15    Clemson ( 2-0)
16    Santa Clara ( 1-1)
17    Minnesota ( 1-0-1)
18    Colorado ( 1-0-1)
19    Florida St ( 2-0)
20    Notre Dame ( 1-0-1)
21    Arkansas ( 1-1)
 22   Oklahoma ( 0-1-1)
 23Penn St ( 2-0)
 24   Washington St ( 0-0-1)
 25   Pepperdine ( 0-1-1)
26    Rutgers ( 2-0)
27    Long Beach St ( 0-1-1)
28    Loyola Marymount ( 1-1)


----------



## full90

It's so early hard to make heads or tails of anything yet. 
I watched UNLV and the scorelines were nice but the teams they played were terrible. He needs to start scheduling better if he wants the program to grow. By comparison, their hardest non conference game is San Diego's State's easiest. What kid wants to go play cupcakes all season? Take some losses but stretch yourself. (And if you lose any of those easy games your RPI is shot). 
I'm curious on Arizona. I can't watch that travesty to the game but will be interested if they get results. Has anyone seen them? Have they connected 4 passes in a row yet? 
Also curious on Oregon. They talked a lot of off season game to open with a 4-1 loss. If they drop 2 this weekend they have to win the rest of non conference to get to .500 before the gauntlet begins. 
UCLA is good. No question. AC said both LBSU and SDSU are good teams (and I thought both did some nice things. SDSU esp has some young talent. In the stands I heard their recruiting going forward has some big pick ups). Thursday will be fun. Jerry is my least favorite college coach so I am hoping for another dominant ucla performance. 
USD was underwhelming. New coach soooo???
I thought USC was ugly (only saw a portion tho) and just so direct with no feel for the game. But again, first game so who knows.

These next two weekends will be telling, esp as the second tier of teams get better and sort out lineups and iron out early season wrinkles. Some real talent in so cal (both in our players and the teams we have to watch.) Lucky us and boo to the SEC! Your weather sucks and the bias is real!


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> It's so early hard to make heads or tails of anything yet.
> I watched UNLV and the scorelines were nice but the teams they played were terrible. He needs to start scheduling better if he wants the program to grow. By comparison, their hardest non conference game is San Diego's State's easiest. What kid wants to go play cupcakes all season? Take some losses but stretch yourself. (And if you lose any of those easy games your RPI is shot).
> I'm curious on Arizona. I can't watch that travesty to the game but will be interested if they get results. Has anyone seen them? Have they connected 4 passes in a row yet?
> Also curious on Oregon. They talked a lot of off season game to open with a 4-1 loss. If they drop 2 this weekend they have to win the rest of non conference to get to .500 before the gauntlet begins.
> UCLA is good. No question. AC said both LBSU and SDSU are good teams (and I thought both did some nice things. SDSU esp has some young talent. In the stands I heard their recruiting going forward has some big pick ups). Thursday will be fun. Jerry is my least favorite college coach so I am hoping for another dominant ucla performance.
> USD was underwhelming. New coach soooo???
> I thought USC was ugly (only saw a portion tho) and just so direct with no feel for the game. But again, first game so who knows.
> 
> These next two weekends will be telling, esp as the second tier of teams get better and sort out lineups and iron out early season wrinkles. Some real talent in so cal (both in our players and the teams we have to watch.) Lucky us and boo to the SEC! Your weather sucks and the bias is real!


I always thought that SDSU did a ton with what they get in terms of recruits.  I just have always been confused as to how America's Finest City struggles to attract top talent.  I bet if UCSD had D1 football and basketball and was D1 in soccer they would be a top 25 program rather quickly.

Regarding SCU, I always thought it was weird that he would marry an ex-player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccerobserver said:


> Maybe some prefer the Hero Sports quantitative rankings?? It was posted on 8/13...
> 
> Here is the link:http://herosports.com/colleges/sports/d1-womens-soccer
> 
> 
> 1      USC   1-0-0
> 2      Stanford   2-0-0
> 3      West Virginia   1-0-0
> 4      North Carolina   1-0-0
> 5      UCLA   2-0-0
> 6      BYU   0-1-1
> 7      Virginia   1-0-0
> 8      South Carolina   2-0-0
> 9      Florida   2-0-0
> 10      Utah   1-0-0


The quantitative rankings aren't very useful until midseason when there is enough data for them to have some predictive value.  Unfortunately this early in the season you have to take into account a ton of offseason stuff that the math can't account for like recruiting class strength, returning players who missed the prior season (U20 WWC, Redshirt, transfers, injuries).  Too many variables.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Regarding SCU, I always thought it was weird that he would marry an ex-player.


I have heard story after story from former players...and after listening to the way he coached his team so many years starting in 2011 one of my players was strongly discouraged to follow up on their overtures.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> I have heard story after story from former players...and after listening to the way he coached his team so many years starting in 2011 one of my players was strongly discouraged to follow up on their overtures.


To be fair, his coaching style works great for some, and their legacy is also attractive to a lot of players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> To be fair, his coaching style works great for some, and their legacy is also attractive to a lot of players.


My comment had nothing to do with coaching....


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> My comment had nothing to do with coaching....


Well, that's where the lines get a little blurry....


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> I always thought that SDSU did a ton with what they get in terms of recruits.  I just have always been confused as to how America's Finest City struggles to attract top talent.  I bet if UCSD had D1 football and basketball and was D1 in soccer they would be a top 25 program rather quickly.
> 
> Regarding SCU, I always thought it was weird that he would marry an ex-player.


I don't think she was an ex-player very long before they got married. In today's world (with social media and the internet) I doubt a College Coach would be able to ride out the storm of scrutiny.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.gomarquette.com/collegesportslive/?media=558822

Stanford vs Marquette.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.gomarquette.com/collegesportslive/?media=558822
> 
> Stanford vs Marquette.


Thanks


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Thanks


No problem.  You should check out the Long Beach stream for the UCLA game.  You can access it from the LB State schedule. It links you to the Big West website.  If you haven't seen it and you can stand the blather from the commentators it is worth a look.  You tell me what you think about the two West Coast powers.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Weekend picks (winners in RED)

*
Thursday*

Alabama vs. South Fla.
Boston U. vs. Northeastern
Cal St. Northridge vs. Houston
Delaware vs. Georgetown
Hawaii vs. Pacific
Illinois vs. Washington
Indiana vs. Louisville
Long Beach St. vs. Northwestern
Louisiana Tech vs. Mississippi St.
New Mexico State vs. New Mexico
North Carolina St. vs. Coastal Carolina
Northern Colo. vs. Colorado State
Oral Roberts vs. Kansas State
Samford vs. Florida St.
Tennessee vs. East Tenn. St.
UCLA vs. Santa Clara
Utah vs. Utah St.
Wake Forest vs. South Carolina
West Virginia vs. Virginia
Wisconsin vs. Creighton


*Friday*

Arizona vs. UC Irvine
Arkansas vs. Penn St.
BYU vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Boston College vs. Vanderbilt
Central Ark. vs. Missouri St.
Clemson vs. Auburn
Colorado vs. TCU
Connecticut vs. Yale
Denver vs. UC Riverside
Duke vs. Bucknell
Florida vs. Stanford
Gardner-Webb vs. Maryland
Gonzaga vs. SMU
Idaho vs. Boise St.
Iowa vs. Iowa St.
Miami (Ohio) vs. Miami (FL)
Montana vs. Air Force
Morehead St. vs. Bowling Green
Nebraska vs. South Dakota
Northern Ariz. vs. Grand Canyon
Notre Dame vs. Minnesota
Oklahoma vs. Oklahoma St.
Ole Miss vs. Michigan
Oregon St. vs. Missouri
Pepperdine vs. Texas Tech
Rice vs. Baylor
San Diego St. vs. Arizona St.
San Francisco vs. California
San Jose St. vs. Eastern Wash.
Texas vs. UALR
Tulsa vs. Kansas
UC Davis vs. Portland
UCF vs. North Carolina
UNLV vs. Utah Valley
UTEP vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
Virginia Tech vs. College of Charleston
Washington St. vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
Wyoming vs. Southern Utah


*Saturday*

Ohio St. vs. Buffalo
Sacramento St. vs. Fresno St.
Seattle vs. Pacific
Texas A&M vs. Oregon


*Sunday*

Alabama vs. Florida St.

Arkansas vs. Abilene Christian
Auburn vs. North Dakota
Boston College vs. Colgate
Butler vs. Bowling Green
Cal St. Northridge vs. Utah Valley
Cincinnati vs. Miami (FL)
Colorado vs. UC Riverside
Denver vs. Albany (NY)
Eastern Wash. vs. Air Force
Florida vs. Syracuse
Furman vs. Maryland
Georgetown vs. Loyola (Md.)
Grand Canyon vs. Weber St.
Idaho vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
Idaho St. vs. Boise St.
Iowa vs. Notre Dame
Kentucky vs. Wyoming
Louisville vs. Marquette
Loyola Marymount vs. Northwestern
Maine vs. Northeastern
Massachusetts vs. Vanderbilt
Michigan vs. Toledo
Mississippi St. vs. Central Ark.
Montana vs. San Jose St.
Nebraska vs. Missouri
North Texas vs. Texas
Oklahoma vs. Tulsa
Old Dominion vs. Duke
Oregon St. vs. Kansas
Portland St. vs. Gonzaga
Rice vs. Houston
Rutgers vs. Connecticut
San Diego vs. Texas Tech
San Diego St. vs. Long Beach St.
San Francisco vs. Cal Poly
Santa Clara vs. Washington St.
South Carolina vs. High Point
#South Fla. vs. North Carolina
UC Davis vs. California
UCLA vs. UC Santa Barbara
UNC Greensboro vs. Clemson
UNLV vs. Southern Utah
UTEP vs. New Mexico
Utah vs. North Dakota St.
Utah St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Virginia vs. Liberty
Virginia Tech vs. Georgia
Washington vs. SMU
West Virginia vs. Duquesne
Yale vs. Delaware St.

*Monday*

Hawaii vs. Seattle
UC Irvine vs. Portland


----------



## MakeAPlay

@LadiesMan217 Are you going to be at the game with your player?  It should be a good game and a chance for her to see her future team against her future competition.


----------



## socalkdg

Justafan said:


> Those balls never get through an 8 year old softball/baseball player!  Take an infielders stance, hands low, and simple slide step or shuffle step to the left.  This is a very easy ground ball in baseball or softball.  You'll never see a baseball player dive for a ball so close.  How many times have we seen a GK dive for a close ball and have the ball bounce off the GK's feet or stomach to create a 2nd chance.  The trainer who started this trend (dive for everything), never played other sports.  It is so ingrained in the training that you see GK's diving when the ball is clearly 20 feet wide left or right.  Just gotta laugh at that.


My daughter played baseball and softball before even kicking a soccer ball.    Lots of grounders, lots of shuffle step.  Then basketball and shuffle to stay in front of the player she is guarding.  Now it is only soccer and being a goal keeper.  

Timing your dive is an art and requires lots of experience.  First my daughter was diving too late and the ball would get past before the dive.   Then it was diving too soon and having some balls go past her outstretched hand(happened this past weekend).  Now it is shuffle dive, shuffle dive.   She will get it eventually.  

Watching college soccer for the first time this year, all position players except goal keepers look amazing.  It seems many of the keepers are picked because they can goal kick really far.   I know a game is a small sample size, especially for a keeper, so I'll have to keep watching.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> My daughter played baseball and softball before even kicking a soccer ball.    Lots of grounders, lots of shuffle step.  Then basketball and shuffle to stay in front of the player she is guarding.  Now it is only soccer and being a goal keeper.
> 
> Timing your dive is an art and requires lots of experience.  First my daughter was diving too late and the ball would get past before the dive.   Then it was diving too soon and having some balls go past her outstretched hand(happened this past weekend).  Now it is shuffle dive, shuffle dive.   She will get it eventually.
> 
> Watching college soccer for the first time this year, all position players except goal keepers look amazing.  It seems many of the keepers are picked because they can goal kick really far.   I know a game is a small sample size, especially for a keeper, so I'll have to keep watching.


There are some amazing athletic keepers out there and most played another sport like softball/volleyball/basketball which clearly helped with some aspect of their game.  Crosstraining sports at a young age has all kind of benefits.  I wonder with all of the specialization at an early age will we ever see another Bo Jackson or Deion Sanders or on the girls side a Natalie Williams.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> There are some amazing athletic keepers out there and most played another sport like softball/volleyball/basketball which clearly helped with some aspect of their game.  Crosstraining sports at a young age has all kind of benefits.  I wonder with all of the specialization at an early age will we ever see another Bo Jackson or Deion Sanders or on the girls side a Natalie Williams.


Bo Jackson was a class act and a beast among beasts.
*Bo Jackson - YouTube*
▶ 4:03





Similar


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Big early season game tonight between Santa Clara and UCLA.
If UCLA wins this one 5-1, Katie bar the door.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Bo Jackson was a class act and a beast among beasts.
> *Bo Jackson - YouTube*
> View attachment 1335▶ 4:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar


Charlie Powell was the greatest athlete in San Diego history, imho.
Do some research on just how many sports he dominated.
He's not even on the list. Its a shame.
His younger brother Art played for the Raiders.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Big early season game tonight between Santa Clara and UCLA.
> If UCLA wins this one 5-1, Katie bar the door.


What will you say if it's 3-0?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> What will you say if it's 3-0?


Same.
If UCLA blows out Santa Clara, the only thing they need to worry about is keeping the train rolling.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Same.


Get ready....


----------



## MarkM

MakeAPlay said:


> There are some amazing athletic keepers out there and most played another sport like softball/volleyball/basketball which clearly helped with some aspect of their game.  Crosstraining sports at a young age has all kind of benefits.  I wonder with all of the specialization at an early age will we ever see another Bo Jackson or Deion Sanders or on the girls side a Natalie Williams.


Not exactly the same as Bo and Deion, but I saw this today about Sydeny Leroux.  Very impressive.  She is obviously a killer athlete.  http://www.littleleague.org/media/llnewsarchive/2017/Sydney-Leroux-Champ-Pederson-to-be-Enshrined-into-the-Little-League-Hall-of-Excellence.htm


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MarkM said:


> Not exactly the same as Bo and Deion, but I saw this today about Sydeny Leroux.  Very impressive.  She is obviously a killer athlete.  http://www.littleleague.org/media/llnewsarchive/2017/Sydney-Leroux-Champ-Pederson-to-be-Enshrined-into-the-Little-League-Hall-of-Excellence.htm


I love the fact that she's a great athlete, and still shaped like a woman.


----------



## The Driver

Did the Bruins #5 start the 2 French Braids style in the OC?

For $400 Alex


----------



## gkrent

Ucla 3-2 right now....must be exciting!


----------



## MakeAPlay

You mean 4-2 right?


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> There are some amazing athletic keepers out there and most played another sport like softball/volleyball/basketball which clearly helped with some aspect of their game.  Crosstraining sports at a young age has all kind of benefits.  I wonder with all of the specialization at an early age will we ever see another Bo Jackson or Deion Sanders or on the girls side a Natalie Williams.


Nope. One Bo. Not even Dieon.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> Nope. One Bo. Not even Dieon.


Dieon wasnt close.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean 4-2 right?


Pretty awesome offensive performance by UCLA.
14 goals in three games says a lot.


----------



## Kicknit22

Being a native San Diegan and a sports junkie, I have to agree with Fandango about the Powell brothers.  Awesome athletes, I have read and seen clips.  But, Bo IMO, would still be a dominant player against today's athletes as well.


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean 4-2 right?


And the machine keeps moving forward...destroying all in its path! The game wasn't as close as the score was. #5 was a beast on the pitch, and to think most of the team are underclassmen. Like someone said earlier...one comes out and UCLA just plugs in another number...no drop off.


----------



## Swoosh

UCLA:  Weakness is defense and GK.  Giving up over a goal a game.  Truth hurts MAP, for your sake I hope they clean it up for the NCAA tournament.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> UCLA:  Weakness is defense and GK.  Giving up over a goal a game.  Truth hurts MAP, for your sake I hope they clean it up for the NCAA tournament.


Keep looking for flaws.  They have the best defender in the conference and it was on display.  Don't worry you have until November to figure out what you are going to do.  Can't wait to see you lose on the road this weekend to Mizzou.  The truth hurts?  I saw a team fricasse another and the game wasn't as close as the score.  Keep focusing on the Bruins.  Not one Trojan would start for them.  For your sake they clean it up because that team that played UC Davis is 4-5 goals worse than UCLA and isn't a tournament team.  Keep it coming.  Let's see what you say when they put 20 goals up in 4 games and by the time conference rolls around they match your Trojans season total.

UCLA will get the superfecta this year:

Embarrass $C worse this time
PAC 12 title
PAC 12 offensive POY
PAC 12 defensive POY
PAC 12 freshman of the year 
PAC 12 coach of the year
National title #114

You have no idea....  Keep on hating!!  I'm going to screenshot your post for my player and one of her roommates.  You can tell yours that it will be more than one nutmeg this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> UCLA:  Weakness is defense and GK.  Giving up over a goal a game.  Truth hurts MAP, for your sake I hope they clean it up for the NCAA tournament.


Oh and it's weird how much US Soccer staff was there.  $C won't have that problem...


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep looking for flaws.  They have the best defender in the conference and it was on display.  Don't worry you have until November to figure out what you are going to do.  Can't wait to see you lose on the road this weekend to Mizzou.  The truth hurts?  I saw a team fricasse another and the game wasn't as close as the score.  Keep focusing on the Bruins.  Not one Trojan would start for them.  For your sake they clean it up because that team that played UC Davis is 4-5 goals worse than UCLA and isn't a tournament team.  Keep it coming.  Let's see what you say when they put 20 goals up in 4 games and by the time conference rolls around they match your Trojans season total.
> 
> UCLA will get the superfecta this year:
> 
> Embarrass $C worse this time
> PAC 12 title
> PAC 12 offensive POY
> PAC 12 defensive POY
> PAC 12 freshman of the year
> PAC 12 coach of the year
> National title #114
> 
> You have no idea....  Keep on hating!!  I'm going to screenshot your post for my player and one of her roommates.  You can tell yours that it will be more than one nutmeg this year.


I would appreciate it...if you didn't piss off the Team until after Sunday's game...no reason for them to take it out on Santa Barbara.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Not to mention $C last year (you know the national championship year) was 1-2 in their first 3 games with 5 goals scored and 4 goals against for a 1.25 GAA.....

I am not concerned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Not to mention $C last year (you know the national championship year) was 1-2 in their first 3 games with 5 goals scored and 4 goals against for a 1.25 GAA.....
> 
> I am not concerned.


UCLA doesnt seem to have many weaknesses at this point.
When a team scores fourteen in three games and gives up four, I think just about any program on earth would be happy with that.
Ill be surprised if they even lose one game.


----------



## The Driver

Good Morning 

Who upset @MakeAPlay


----------



## Kicknit22

I'm going on record by saying UCLA will NOT lose a single game.  Has anyone ever done that? Could this be a historic year?


----------



## The Driver

Kicknit22 said:


> I'm going on record by saying UCLA will NOT lose a single game.  Has anyone ever done that? Could this be a historic year?


 So you putting pressure on the 1s, 5s, and 4s?

Welcome to the 18 yard club 

Bout dang time they say their names

Say their name say their names


----------



## The Driver

I put that on my 30 for 30

Says @MakeAPlay 

She is calling out the Natty Champs


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I put that on my 30 for 30
> 
> Says @MakeAPlay
> 
> She is calling out the Natty Champs


They are taking everything one game at a time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> So you putting pressure on the 1s, 5s, and 4s?
> 
> Welcome to the 18 yard club
> 
> Bout dang time they say their names
> 
> Say their name say their names


The 4 and the 1 are fine for the Bruins.  If @Swoosh is banking on those two not getting it done then he is in for some disappointment.  That's it.


----------



## socalkdg

Only watched the first half as I went for a quick shower and my daughter had switched channels(yes, my goal keeping amazing daughter turned off the UCLA game, kids these days).  Thinking I can just get it back after she goes to bed, I look and can't find it.   Grrrr.

From just the first half, the UCLA keeper didn't really have a chance on either score.   Made some solid saves.   Like to see her come off her line a bit quicker.    The Santa Clara keeper seemed to give up on the header, and just couldn't drop quick enough to her left on another shot.

Now I don't know which player MAPS daughter is, so I'm risking the wrath of MAP, but the right defender for UCLA seemed to keep giving up the left side to the Santa Clara left footed left forward who was getting some nice crosses in.   I'll watch the 2nd half later and see if an adjustment was made.

UCLA sure is fun to watch, and the reason I'm paying $25 for Hulu and the Pac12 network.

By the way, some day I hope my kid can get criticized by someone on this forum while playing any college soccer, any program.   You all should be very proud and feel blessed to still have the chance to watch your kid play.


----------



## chargerfan

socalkdg said:


> Only watched the first half as I went for a quick shower and my daughter had switched channels(yes, my goal keeping amazing daughter turned off the UCLA game, kids these days).  Thinking I can just get it back after she goes to bed, I look and can't find it.   Grrrr.
> 
> From just the first half, the UCLA keeper didn't really have a chance on either score.   Made some solid saves.   Like to see her come off her line a bit quicker.    The Santa Clara keeper seemed to give up on the header, and just couldn't drop quick enough to her left on another shot.
> 
> Now I don't know which player MAPS daughter is, so I'm risking the wrath of MAP, but the right defender for UCLA seemed to keep giving up the left side to the Santa Clara left footed left forward who was getting some nice crosses in.   I'll watch the 2nd half later and see if an adjustment was made.
> 
> UCLA sure is fun to watch, and the reason I'm paying $25 for Hulu and the Pac12 network.
> 
> By the way, some day I hope my kid can get criticized by someone on this forum while playing any college soccer, any program.   You all should be very proud and feel blessed to still have the chance to watch your kid play.


You can watch games on Hulu??


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Only watched the first half as I went for a quick shower and my daughter had switched channels(yes, my goal keeping amazing daughter turned off the UCLA game, kids these days).  Thinking I can just get it back after she goes to bed, I look and can't find it.   Grrrr.
> 
> From just the first half, the UCLA keeper didn't really have a chance on either score.   Made some solid saves.   Like to see her come off her line a bit quicker.    The Santa Clara keeper seemed to give up on the header, and just couldn't drop quick enough to her left on another shot.
> 
> Now I don't know which player MAPS daughter is, so I'm risking the wrath of MAP, but the right defender for UCLA seemed to keep giving up the left side to the Santa Clara left footed left forward who was getting some nice crosses in.   I'll watch the 2nd half later and see if an adjustment was made.
> 
> UCLA sure is fun to watch, and the reason I'm paying $25 for Hulu and the Pac12 network.
> 
> By the way, some day I hope my kid can get criticized by someone on this forum while playing any college soccer, any program.   You all should be very proud and feel blessed to still have the chance to watch your kid play.


The 4 position for UCLA killed it.  When you rewatch the game forget about everything else going on and watch her.  Once you do I promise you will say wow...


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Only watched the first half as I went for a quick shower and my daughter had switched channels(yes, my goal keeping amazing daughter turned off the UCLA game, kids these days).  Thinking I can just get it back after she goes to bed, I look and can't find it.   Grrrr.
> 
> From just the first half, the UCLA keeper didn't really have a chance on either score.   Made some solid saves.   Like to see her come off her line a bit quicker.    The Santa Clara keeper seemed to give up on the header, and just couldn't drop quick enough to her left on another shot.
> 
> Now I don't know which player MAPS daughter is, so I'm risking the wrath of MAP, but the right defender for UCLA seemed to keep giving up the left side to the Santa Clara left footed left forward who was getting some nice crosses in.   I'll watch the 2nd half later and see if an adjustment was made.
> 
> UCLA sure is fun to watch, and the reason I'm paying $25 for Hulu and the Pac12 network.
> 
> By the way, some day I hope my kid can get criticized by someone on this forum while playing any college soccer, any program.   You all should be very proud and feel blessed to still have the chance to watch your kid play.


If you are talking about the right back, those crosses came from their 10 (ACM) and it wasn't her mark.  Let's just say that if you rewatch their goals  closely what occurred is pretty obvious and had nothing to do with any player that I may or may not be associated with.


----------



## socalkdg

chargerfan said:


> You can watch games on Hulu??


Yes sir.  Went to the Hulu APP on my TV, they offered me a 2 week free trial, added the Pac12 network as an option in Hulu, now have both.    Hulu will be $20 per month after, plus $5 for Pac12 network.   Lots of college soccer.


----------



## chargerfan

socalkdg said:


> Yes sir.  Went to the Hulu APP on my TV, they offered me a 2 week free trial, added the Pac12 network as an option in Hulu, now have both.    Hulu will be $20 per month after, plus $5 for Pac12 network.   Lots of college soccer.


Have Hulu. Just need to add PAC 12.  Thanks! I hadn't seen that option before.


----------



## pulguita

MakeAPlay said:


> If you are talking about the right back, those crosses came from their 10 (ACM) and it wasn't her mark.  Let's just say that if you rewatch their goals  closely what occurred is pretty obvious and had nothing to do with any player that I may or may not be associated with.


Didn't watch the game yet, however did #10 have the ball?  Whoever was the closest defender its their responsibility period.  Pressure, cover, balance.  The most dangerous player on the field is the one with the ball.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> They are taking everything one game at a time.


It's tough to win every game in a season. Very tough.

Just watched two of the very best teams face off, Florida and Stanford... I don't think UCLA can lay claim to the trophy just yet, no?


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Didn't watch the game yet, however did #10 have the ball?  Whoever was the closest defender its their responsibility period.  Pressure, cover, balance.  The most dangerous player on the field is the one with the ball.


#9 was her number.  Please watch the replay of the game and we can discuss it.  It was their U20 Mexican WNT player.  Seriously it doesn't matter.  I know what happened and let's see what happens on Sunday.


----------



## push_up

R-back definitely looked weak.  I would have subbed her out.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> It's tough to win every game in a season. Very tough.
> 
> Just watched two of the very best teams face off, Florida and Stanford... I don't think UCLA can lay claim to the trophy just yet, no?


I didn't say anything like that.  All that I said is that as far as I know they are only focused on the next opponent in front of them and they have the best defender in the conference bar none and she is playing at 85-90% right now.  I will add that they have 2 of the 3 best defenders in the conference just one happens to be leading the conference in scoring.  And they have 2 of the 4 best widebacks.  They are asked to push into the attack which can leave them vulnerable occasionally.  I will take their 4 player 1v1 against any player in the country as she has to mark the best player in the country everyday in practice.

It's still early but since the top 4 teams all lost today and nobody seriously thinks $C is #1 I would imagine that some other California team might end up in the top 2 especially if they take care of business on Sunday.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> R-back definitely looked weak.  I would have subbed her out.


You have no idea what you are talking about numb nuts.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> It's tough to win every game in a season. Very tough.
> 
> Just watched two of the very best teams face off, Florida and Stanford... I don't think UCLA can lay claim to the trophy just yet, no?


I watched the game too.  Did you think either team was better than them?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine over Texas Tech 3 - 0


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say anything like that





MakeAPlay said:


> I watched the game too. Did you think either team was better than them


Yeah, I know you aren't implying that they are gonna walk away with it. Others seem to be. Just pointing out it's wise to"take it one game at a time."

Not better but at that level "any given day" really plays into it IMHO.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to you and your player


Same to you and yours


----------



## soccer661

Any given day....SO TRUE....look at Stanford vs Florida today....really exciting game to watch though, good match up--could have went either way.
Bummer to see Tegan McGrady get hurt-- hoping its not serious.
Sullivan still not back full speed & only playing half of game, but will hopefully get there in the next couple weeks...
More to come-- looking forward to it!!


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about numb nuts.


I watched most of the game again and #5 was definitely getting pwned by #10 from SC.   Video does not lie, Amy.


----------



## gkrent

Usf beat Cal 1-0


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> I watched most of the game again and #5 was definitely getting pwned by #10 from SC.   Video does not lie, Amy.


Exactly video doesn't lie but you sure as hell do. How crappy did your daughter's future team look today dickhead? 

You look like such a fool talking shit about the best defender on the west coast and one that clearly owned #10,9,13,17 and anyone else they threw at her.  Nice try loser.  Go crawl back under your rock mister small dick.


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about numb nuts.


You, ahem, have an interesting way to get your point across MAP LOL!


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Didn't watch the game yet, however did #10 have the ball?  Whoever was the closest defender its their responsibility period.  Pressure, cover, balance.  The most dangerous player on the field is the one with the ball.


Watch 10 when she is matched up with you know who.  Case closed.


----------



## GoWest

gkrent said:


> Usf beat Cal 1-0


I. Did. Not. See. That. Coming.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> I. Did. Not. See. That. Coming.


Winning against any decent team is hard.  Exactly why the school record for goals so far is significant.  I'm going to leave this subject alone and let them do all of the talking.


----------



## Livinthedream

push_up said:


> I watched most of the game again and #5 was definitely getting pwned by #10 from SC.   Video does not lie, Amy.


That's just plain silly. #5 was the best defender on the field... counting both teams. My DD (who is a pretty good defender) was so impressed with KM's play, said she stood out all night for all the positive things she did in the game. Having 2 Defenders in the family, one tends to over watch the top Defenders in DI and use them as benchmarks. #5 at UCLA is how a defender should play the game. If you don't believe me go ask the Head Coaches at SDSU, LBSU and SCU...just sayin the kid has earned her props. I'm not even a big UCLA fan...but you have to enjoy watching the way they approach every game so far.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Exactly video doesn't lie but you sure as hell do. How crappy did your daughter's future team look today dickhead?
> 
> You look like such a fool talking shit about the best defender on the west coast and one that clearly owned #10,9,13,17 and anyone else they threw at her.  Nice try loser.  Go crawl back under your rock mister small dick.


^^^^^Amy Thorne wrote this ^^^^^

A mother of a former national team pool player.  Impressive way to represent UCLA and US Soccer!


----------



## Livinthedream

Exactly video doesn't lie but you sure as hell do. How crappy did your daughter's future team look today dickhead?

You look like such a fool talking shit about the best defender on the west coast and one that clearly owned #10,9,13,17 and anyone else they threw at her. Nice try loser. Go crawl back under your rock mister small dick.


push_up said:


> ^^^^^Amy Thorne wrote this ^^^^^
> 
> A mother of a former national team pool player.  Impressive way to represent UCLA and US Soccer!


You shouldn't let what MAP saids bother you...unless it's true


----------



## push_up

Which part do you think bothers me?


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 2-1 UVU in double OT.


----------



## LadiesMan217

push_up said:


> Which part do you think bothers me?


The part that someone thinks that is the best defender on the west coast?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine over Texas Tech 3 - 0


Nuther goal for Speed's kid.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nuther goal for Speed's kid.


She looked good when I saw her.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nuther goal for Speed's kid.


I am telling you I strongly suspect we haven't even seen what she's fully capable of yet....


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Usf beat Cal 1-0


Cal in post-season form this early in the season is the real shocker.


----------



## goldentoe

Kicknit22 said:


> I'm going on record by saying UCLA will NOT lose a single game.  Has anyone ever done that? Could this be a historic year?


UNC 1981, 1991, 1992, 1993, 2003 won all games; no ties.  UCLA looked good at home the other night against a young Santa Clara team, but they showed some flaws. The cross town rivalry battle will be epic this year. Plus UCLA goes on the road to UVA and Boulder next month.  I doubt a run of the table will happened, but they are talented enough to do it.


----------



## Kicknit22

Holy cow!! 91,92,93.....what a dynasty! That's awesome.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> UNC 1981, 1991, 1992, 1993, 2003 won all games; no ties.  UCLA looked good at home the other night against a young Santa Clara team, but they showed some flaws. The cross town rivalry battle will be epic this year. Plus UCLA goes on the road to UVA and Boulder next month.  I doubt a run of the table will happened, but they are talented enough to do it.


 I am not concerned at any time they could lock down any team. With their center for at center back along with you know who nobody is getting by them! And I don't really care Because people are going to say what they want to say and I saw the alleged top four teams in the country lose over the course of the last two days.  Not to mention that Penn State struggles against a terrible Arkansas team. I will take a school record for goals in the first three games good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

A quote from my player after I showed her some of these posts, "these people have no idea what they're talking about. Why are you even still posting on the forum.  It's OK we know how good we are."


----------



## MakeAPlay

Out of the mouths of babes...  I have nothing more to say on this topic.  I will let the video and the box scores do all the talking.


----------



## 3thatplay

MakeAPlay said:


> Out of the mouths of babes...  I have nothing more to say on this topic.  I will let the video and the box scores do all the talking.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep looking for flaws.  They have the best defender in the conference and it was on display.  Don't worry you have until November to figure out what you are going to do.  Can't wait to see you lose on the road this weekend to Mizzou.  The truth hurts?  I saw a team fricasse another and the game wasn't as close as the score.  Keep focusing on the Bruins.  Not one Trojan would start for them.  For your sake they clean it up because that team that played UC Davis is 4-5 goals worse than UCLA and isn't a tournament team.  Keep it coming.  Let's see what you say when they put 20 goals up in 4 games and by the time conference rolls around they match your Trojans season total.
> 
> UCLA will get the superfecta this year:
> 
> Embarrass $C worse this time
> PAC 12 title
> PAC 12 offensive POY
> PAC 12 defensive POY
> PAC 12 freshman of the year
> PAC 12 coach of the year
> National title #114
> 
> You have no idea....  Keep on hating!!  I'm going to screenshot your post for my player and one of her roommates.  You can tell yours that it will be more than one nutmeg this year.


This looks like a parlay card to me.


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Why are you even still posting on the forum. "


Your daughter is smarter than you are.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love the fact that she's a great athlete, and still shaped like a woman.


Is this bad?
She has a womanly figure, which in my eyes is beautiful.
I meant it as a compliment, after all, she is a woman.

Am I out of line?


----------



## pooka

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this bad?
> She has a womanly figure, which in my eyes is beautiful.
> I meant it as a compliment, after all, she is a woman.
> 
> Am I out of line?


@Ricky Fandango id say out of line because there's no such thing as one womanly figure. I believe we have to be careful generalizing what a woman , especially a female athlete "should look like". I agree with you that Sidney is gorgeous!   in my opinion she doesn't have any hips and the baby cut her boobs in half. Does that mean she's not womanly anymore? yael  averbusch (I'm sorry I think I spelled her name wrong) is tall and slender naturally, does that make her not womanly? 

It's tough enough that our girls worry about getting too muscular because that looks "like a boy". Look at how people treat Serena williams who is pretty and strong. 

A "womanly" shape is whatever shape any woman happens to be. Skinny, voluptuous, tall, short, big boob small boob. 

And yes it matters what we say because our daughters take it to heart


----------



## pooka

Kudos to all of the DD playing this weekend. The next set of girls is looking up to them!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

pooka said:


> @Ricky Fandango id say out of line because there's no such thing as one womanly figure. I believe we have to be careful generalizing what a woman , especially a female athlete "should look like". I agree with you that Sidney is gorgeous!   in my opinion she doesn't have any hips and the baby cut her boobs in half. Does that mean she's not womanly anymore? yael  averbusch (I'm sorry I think I spelled her name wrong) is tall and slender naturally, does that make her not womanly?
> 
> It's tough enough that our girls worry about getting too muscular because that looks "like a boy". Look at how people treat Serena williams who is pretty and strong.
> 
> A "womanly" shape is whatever shape any woman happens to be. Skinny, voluptuous, tall, short, big boob small boob.
> 
> And yes it matters what we say because our daughters take it to heart


I didnt say anyone "should" look like anything.
I just said that I like the fact that she's a great athlete with a womanly figure.
I like that.
You dont have to.


----------



## pooka

I'm asking you what IS  a womanly figure


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this bad?
> She has a womanly figure, which in my eyes is beautiful.
> I meant it as a compliment, after all, she is a woman.
> 
> Am I out of line?


No


----------



## Ricky Fandango

pooka said:


> I'm asking you what IS  a womanly figure


A figure that looks like a woman.
A figure that looks like a man would be a manly figure.

btw, Serena does not have a manly figure.
Strong but womanly.

Billy Jean King was mannish.


----------



## pooka

I see you're being willfully obtuse, so it's whatever. You asked why it was marked dumb, there's your answer.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> I didnt say anyone "should" look like anything.
> I just said that I like the fact that she's a great athlete with a womanly figure.
> I like that.
> You dont have to.


Snowflakes everywhere.
How did your girls do yesterday?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflakes everywhere.
> How did your girls do yesterday?


Maria Navratilova was very manlike in appearance.
Im not saying its good or bad, its just the way it is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Watch 10 when she is matched up with you know who.  Case closed.


Hard to argue with MAP, she knows her shit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Snowflakes everywhere.
> How did your girls do yesterday?


My kids did ok.
My youngest is battling a pulled quad.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard to argue with MAP, she knows her shit.


She is also very manlike.
Ive met her, and I think she would agree.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this bad?
> She has a womanly figure, which in my eyes is beautiful.
> I meant it as a compliment, after all, she is a woman.
> 
> Am I out of line?


Only to hypersensitive people looking for something to be offended by....


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> I am not concerned at any time they could lock down any team. With their center for at center back along with you know who nobody is getting by them! And I don't really care Because people are going to say what they want to say and I saw the alleged top four teams in the country lose over the course of the last two days.  Not to mention that Penn State struggles against a terrible Arkansas team. I will take a school record for goals in the first three games good luck to you and your daughter.


By the way, I agree with you.  The 2nd half line up with the CF at CB along with "you know who" was very tough.  "You know who" looks even stronger and faster this year.  She's very tough.  The starting group had a couple of soft spots that the freshman from Santa Clara exposed.

Arkansas is not that bad this year.  They're no Florida, but they'll be decent in the SEC.  Auburn on the other hand, ranked #10 and now dropped to #20, not very good at all.

And thanks for the well wishes.  My daughter got her first regular season NCAA start yesterday as a Freshaman and played all 90. 3 years ago she was recovering from her 2nd ACL surgery in 2 years, so we're just enjoying the ride.  Much luck to your player this season also.  She's exciting to watch.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay


Ricky Fandango said:


> My youngest is battling a pulled quad.


Sorry to hear that 

Hammy and quad need to be within 10% differential or it will happen again

Think about that while rehabbing 

Good luck


----------



## socalkdg

chargerfan said:


> Have Hulu. Just need to add PAC 12.  Thanks! I hadn't seen that option before.


My bad.   

Sling has the Pac12 Network.   On a free 2 week trial right now.  Just replace every comment of mine that had Hulu with Sling.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I am telling you I strongly suspect we haven't even seen what she's fully capable of yet....


Thanks for the props everybody! It's all very surreal at this point. Definitely loved seeing the offense come to life during Friday's game. Defense was stellar as usual. One game at a time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

With Florida State losing today  the only Top 7 teams not to lose were idle $C and the Bruins.  Top 2 are likely UCLA and Florida.


----------



## soccer661

Just watched FSU game as well...
Lots of upsets this weekend! Rankings will change, totally fine...it's still early.
Again-- the theme seems to be "any given day"-- especially against top teams/strong programs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Just watched FSU game as well...
> Lots of upsets this weekend! Rankings will change, totally fine...it's still early.
> Again-- the theme seems to be "any given day"-- especially against top teams/strong programs.


The game that is about to start on the PAC 12 channel is going to get bloody.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> The game that is about to start on the PAC 12 channel is going to get bloody.


Nah

4 5 1 is legit


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Nah
> 
> 4 5 1 is legit


Not sure what you mean but it will be a minimum 3 goal victory.


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA 3 - 1 UCSB


----------



## gkrent

No one has talked about the BYU Fullerton tie.  Thoughts?


----------



## GoWest

gkrent said:


> No one has talked about the BYU Fullerton tie.  Thoughts?


I'm not sure if I'm surprised at the draw or not. My take is Fullerton is having a good start to their season. BYU is still trying to find a rhythm. Admittedly, I've always been of the mindset that BYU was a tad overrated throughout the years. That's just me though.


----------



## GoWest

For giggles and grins, I looked at P5 undefeated teams through yesterday and listed them "most likely to hold onto undefeated status the longest."

Teams listed on top expected to hold serve the longest with teams on bottom expected to lose their undefeated status first:

UCLA / Florida
Virginia / TX A&M
Penn State
Clemson
Wake Forest
Southern Cal
Rutgers
Nebraska
NC State
Utah
Mississippi State
OK State
Tennessee
Texas
LSU

#thingspeopledowiththeiridletime


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> No one has talked about the BYU Fullerton tie.  Thoughts?


BYU is still trying to put it together.  A wounded tiger is the most dangerous tiger.  This is the trap game for the Bruins.  I hope that they don't fall into it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> For giggles and grins, I looked at P5 undefeated teams through yesterday and listed them "most likely to hold onto undefeated status the longest."
> 
> Teams listed on top expected to hold serve the longest with teams on bottom expected to lose their undefeated status first:
> 
> UCLA / Florida
> Virginia / TX A&M
> Penn State
> Clemson
> Wake Forest
> Southern Cal
> Rutgers
> Nebraska
> NC State
> Utah
> Mississippi State
> OK State
> Tennessee
> Texas
> LSU
> 
> #thingspeopledowiththeiridletime


Nebraska is a lot better than I thought they would be as is Clemson.  Rutgers is looking like an elite 8 team.  They are going to give Penn State a run for their money.  Virginia is an excellent side.  Florida has athletes all over the field and a winning mentality.  $C is going to lose one of their next 3 games.  Mark my word....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> UCLA 3 - 1 UCSB


The second unit played the entire second half.  Fleming played 49 minutes.  If you want to judge how serious the coaching staff was about the opponent just watch Fleming and one other person's minutes.  That will tell you all that you need to know.  Expect them both to play 90 or close to it on Friday.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay resting forwards isn't a big deal

Can they rest the back line?

Let me know when the 4 only plays 40 something then I will know the depth


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> BYU is still trying to put it together.  A wounded tiger is the most dangerous tiger.  This is the trap game for the Bruins.  I hope that they don't fall into it.


Completely agree on this one MAP. Also, can't forget the altitude factor. The good news is UCLA has so many weapons they could literally change their entire lineup every 25 minutes.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Completely agree on this one MAP. Also, can't forget the altitude factor. The good news is UCLA has so many weapons they could literally change their entire lineup every 25 minutes.


Can they switch the back line st will?


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Completely agree on this one MAP. Also, can't forget the altitude factor. The good news is UCLA has so many weapons they could literally change their entire lineup every 25 minutes.


BYU has some burners in the front line and their second set has speed too.
As usual BYU has some hard nosed defenders. It's tough to win on the road & really tough to win at BYU
Having said that, UCLA should win. I'm looking for a great game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

The Driver said:


> Can they switch the back line st will?


MAP can answer this question better than I but, based upon what I saw last night, the defensive drop off is noticeable when the starters are out. My guess is they won't get a break at BYU.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Can they switch the back line st will?


Que?


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> MAP can answer this question better than I but, based upon what I saw last night, the defensive drop off is noticeable when the starters are out. My guess is they won't get a break at BYU.


The rest before the game is what's important

We all know shooters can have bad days but a rested defense will never fail you.

I hope those who are cheering for a undefeated run rest the D whenever possible.

Big Ups to your DD she is doing the damn thing on the big stage.


MakeAPlay said:


> Que?


Don't que me lol. It's cool though because you understood what I was getting at. MAP it's all good. Good luck to your players


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay resting forwards isn't a big deal
> 
> Can they rest the back line?
> 
> Let me know when the 4 only plays 40 something then I will know the depth



The 4 only played 45 minutes in this one.  Resting a knee for a big four game stretch.  She will be ready to go 180 this weekend.  She is playing at another level right now.  Making it look like she is barely trying.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> The rest before the game is what's important
> 
> We all know shooters can have bad days but a rested defense will never fail you.
> 
> I hope those who are cheering for a undefeated run rest the D whenever possible.
> 
> Big Ups to your DD she is doing the damn thing on the big stage.
> 
> Don't que me lol. It's cool though because you understood what I was getting at. MAP it's all good. Good luck to your players


Que?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> MAP can answer this question better than I but, based upon what I saw last night, the defensive drop off is noticeable when the starters are out. My guess is they won't get a break at BYU.


All I know is that at any time they can go back to their starting 4 from last year and lock anyone down.  Expect to see that once they get a two goal lead against a good team or a late lead against a great team...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

UCLA moves to #2. No surprise there. My question is how in the heck is Cal still in the top 25 after that loss to USF?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> UCLA moves to #2. No surprise there. My question is how in the heck is Cal still in the top 25 after that loss to USF?



The TDS bias will account for any serious anomalies.  According to TDS the following schools have more top 100 college players than UCLA:

BYU
Long Beach St.
Notre Dame
Texas A&M
Santa Clara
Cal
South Carolina
Colorado
Depaul
Bucknell
Northwestern
West Virginia.

According to them UCLA is Fleming and a bunch of scrubs.....


----------



## Glen

MakeAPlay said:


> Nebraska is a lot better than I thought they would be as is Clemson.  Rutgers is looking like an elite 8 team.  They are going to give Penn State a run for their money.  Virginia is an excellent side.  Florida has athletes all over the field and a winning mentality.  $C is going to lose one of their next 3 games.  Mark my word....


Wake Forrest also looks good.  They beat South Carolina, South Carolina's only loss.  South Carolina has already beaten UCF - who beat North Carolina.  Although it was an exhibition, WF also handled NC State pretty easily.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> Wake Forrest also looks good.  They beat South Carolina, South Carolina's only loss.  South Carolina has already beaten UCF - who beat North Carolina.  Although it was an exhibition, WF also handled NC State pretty easily.


I agree with you 100%.  I thought that Wake Forest was game!  I also loved how Alabama battled.  They are a direct team with good athletes and they didn't try to pretend they were something else and it worked!!  I love how in the women's college game anything can happen and usually does!  With the short 12-13 week regular season a team has to establish it's identity and then run with it!  This season has started off fun and will continue to get better.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Nebraska is a lot better than I thought they would be as is Clemson.  Rutgers is looking like an elite 8 team.  They are going to give Penn State a run for their money.  Virginia is an excellent side.  Florida has athletes all over the field and a winning mentality.  $C is going to lose one of their next 3 games.  Mark my word....


Nebraska beat BYU last season in Provo when BYU had WAY more firepower than they do this season.


----------



## AZsoccerDad

Did anyone see the Bama / FSU game? Was very surprised at how Alabama started and seemed to control that game. FSU seemed out of sorts and taken aback by the aggressiveness of the Tide. 

And no MAP, Bama isn't beating UCLA


----------



## MakeAPlay

AZsoccerDad said:


> Did anyone see the Bama / FSU game? Was very surprised at how Alabama started and seemed to control that game. FSU seemed out of sorts and taken aback by the aggressiveness of the Tide.
> 
> And no MAP, Bama isn't beating UCLA


I saw that game.  Alabama has a bunch of athletes that play hard.  Like I said in my post to @Glen they play unapologetically direct and dare you to stop them.  The Alabama coach used to be an assistant at Florida State and clearly knew the vulnerable member of their back line as they went after her mercilessly.  If not for their keeper making some timely saves that game could have easily been 2 or 3 nil.  Florida State is talented but they haven't quite developed an attacking identity yet.  With all of the talk of the Bruins flaws I have yet to see a fully polished product out their yet among any of the top teams.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nebraska beat BYU last season in Provo when BYU had WAY more firepower than they do this season.


I saw Nebraska last year and wasn't that impressed.  I saw the Cougars and definitely thought BYU was better then.  Nebraska has a big time athletic department and they play in the Big Ten so it isn't a shocker that they can attract talent and coaching.


----------



## MakeAPlay

AZsoccerDad said:


> Did anyone see the Bama / FSU game? Was very surprised at how Alabama started and seemed to control that game. FSU seemed out of sorts and taken aback by the aggressiveness of the Tide.
> 
> And no MAP, Bama isn't beating UCLA


On any given day with the unpredictability of field conditions, anything can happen.  They seem to be taking it one day at a time and are just trying to get better every day.  It's the Hunger Games on that squad and personally I like it that way.  If I was going to bet on anyone it would be on Fleming and her roadies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw Nebraska last year and wasn't that impressed.  I saw the Cougars and definitely thought BYU was better then.  Nebraska has a big time athletic department and they play in the Big Ten so it isn't a shocker that they can attract talent and coaching.


It doesnt matter if you were impressed.
Trust me. They dont care.
They beat BYU in Provo. Something that had not been done in years.
That was the turning point for their program.
We will see if it continues or not.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It doesnt matter if you were impressed.
> Trust me. They dont care.
> They beat BYU in Provo. Something that had not been done in years.
> That was the turning point for their program.
> We will see if it continues or not.


I don't know what was lost in the translation so let me say it again.  I saw both teams play the same team LAST YEAR.  LAST YEAR I thought that BYU was better.  This was by comparing them against the same team.  I thought that Nebraska went down quite easily in the tournament and didn't put up much of a fight.  BYU meanwhile was problematic for that same team.  No worries this is a different year and they both are clearly different teams.  If it was a turning point for the program then good for them.

I've been to Husker stadium during the fall.  It's a nice place with great fans.  Lincoln and Omaha also have  the best steak you will ever eat in your life.  I bet that his benchmarks aren't very high there but given the facilities he seems to be doing well.  Good luck to your player's team this week.  Gotta keep that RPI up for our September date.  

By the way I'm going to crack that bottle of Don Julio open and sip one the way you suggested if they pull one off in Provo.  I've been there too and that altitude can wear on you.


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> UCLA 3 - 1 UCSB


Signs of improvement:  held UCSB to just one goal.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to your player's team this week.  Gotta keep that RPI up for our September date.


Speaking of RPI, I was wondering if these next 4 teams Pepperdine is facing are really going to do much for their RPI? Admittedly, I am new to the college scene and don't entirely understand how RPI is calculated but I do know strength of schedule is part of it. Are these next 4 strong enough opponents to do much to raise Pepperdine's RPI?


----------



## espola

SpeedK1llz said:


> Speaking of RPI, I was wondering if these next 4 teams Pepperdine is facing are really going to do much for their RPI? Admittedly, I am new to the college scene and don't entirely understand how RPI is calculated but I do know strength of schedule is part of it. Are these next 4 strong enough opponents to do much to raise Pepperdine's RPI?


RPI is 25% WLT record, 50% opponents' combined WLT record, 25% opponent's opponent's combined WLT record (with some tweaks to avoid counting games twice and allegedly to denigrate ties).  The 25-50-25 proportions may vary from year to year, as may the rules for the tweaks.  The whole point of the RPI is to give the tournament selection committee a rationale for choosing the remainder of  the field after each conference's automatic slots are filled, and to make a reasonable set of first-round matchups.  Other NCAA sports use variations of this method, but an RPI calculation with some set of proportions and tweaks is at the heart of them all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Signs of improvement:  held UCSB to just one goal.


You should try watching the games and then you might understand that they are playing the long game.  They are getting minutes for inexperienced talent and resting key players.  Watch this weekend when they outscore your Trojans whole season in 2 games.  Maybe one.

Just wait until you guys see them.  They are really going to make it hurt this year and for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Speaking of RPI, I was wondering if these next 4 teams Pepperdine is facing are really going to do much for their RPI? Admittedly, I am new to the college scene and don't entirely understand how RPI is calculated but I do know strength of schedule is part of it. Are these next 4 strong enough opponents to do much to raise Pepperdine's RPI?


Next four games won't do much for RPI.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't know what was lost in the translation so let me say it again.  I saw both teams play the same team LAST YEAR.  LAST YEAR I thought that BYU was better.  This was by comparing them against the same team.  I thought that Nebraska went down quite easily in the tournament and didn't put up much of a fight.  BYU meanwhile was problematic for that same team.  No worries this is a different year and they both are clearly different teams.  If it was a turning point for the program then good for them.
> 
> I've been to Husker stadium during the fall.  It's a nice place with great fans.  Lincoln and Omaha also have  the best steak you will ever eat in your life.  I bet that his benchmarks aren't very high there but given the facilities he seems to be doing well.  Good luck to your player's team this week.  Gotta keep that RPI up for our September date.
> 
> By the way I'm going to crack that bottle of Don Julio open and sip one the way you suggested if they pull one off in Provo.  I've been there too and that altitude can wear on you.


I like it straight up poured over an orange slice.
Btw, I was just busting your balls.
You got my 1942, it's therapeutic for me.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Next four games won't do much for RPI.


I didn't think so but hopefully it will give everybody a chance to build chemistry and teamwork and also give some more players time on the field.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like it straight up poured over an orange slice.


Damn! That sounds good! I am going to give that a try.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like it straight up poured over an orange slice.
> Btw, I was just busting your balls.
> You got my 1942, it's therapeutic for me.


Straight up over an orange slice it is.  Hopefully they take care of business.  I like where they are in this poll.

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches

Let's hope they can keep it up.  I have to know who the drunk coach was that gave $C a number 1 vote.  I'm thinking that it would have been better spent elsewhere.  It is nice to see 6 PAC 12 teams in the top 25.  Good luck to your player this weekend.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Btw, I was just busting your balls.


So to speak.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like it straight up poured over an orange slice.
> Btw, I was just busting your balls.
> You got my 1942, it's therapeutic for me.


Noooooo, for the love of god please don't. Yes oranges make tequilas taste better but 1942 doesn't need it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Noooooo, for the love of god please don't. Yes oranges make tequilas taste better but 1942 doesn't need it.


I had to take his recommendation.  When I told him I was going to pour it over ice and sip it he gave me a suggestion.  I'm going to try it both ways assuming the prior condition of a win on Friday happens.  Otherwise I still have a half a bottle of Patron Anejo in the freezer.  Rickey F assures me that the 1942 is better.  He has earned his street cred with me.  Good luck to your player this weekend in the new GDA.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> I had to take his recommendation.  When I told him I was going to pour it over ice and sip it he gave me a suggestion.  I'm going to try it both ways assuming the prior condition of a win on Friday happens.  Otherwise I still have a half a bottle of Patron Anejo in the freezer.  Rickey F assures me that the 1942 is better.  He has earned his street cred with me.  Good luck to your player this weekend in the new GDA.


He is 100% correct on the Patron Anejo v 1942.  There are very few tequila's I prefer over 1942 (Clase Azul Extra Anejo being one).  I do put the Clase Azul Reposado on par if not a very slight notch below it. 

Thank you!  She's found some new self confidence over the summer and is back to playing with a huge smile on her face!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> Noooooo, for the love of god please don't. Yes oranges make tequilas taste better but 1942 doesn't need it.


Of course it doesnt need it. Its great tequila.
One thing I wont do is drink it with ice.
I have the best Washington navels you have ever tasted growing out back.
A slice gently placed in the bottom of the glass, and then baptized in 1942, is very special.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Of course it doesnt need it. Its great tequila.
> One thing I wont do is drink it with ice.
> I have the best Washington navels you have ever tasted growing out back.
> A slice gently placed in the bottom of the glass, and then baptized in 1942, is very special.


I will have to try it....just seems sac religious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> I will have to try it....just seems sac religious.


Very thin slice, not squeezed or disturbed in any way, laid in the bottom.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very thin slice, not squeezed or disturbed in any way, laid in the bottom.


That reminds me of a joke....but I digress.
Drink up and good luck to the all the collegians!!


----------



## Swoosh

Congrats.  

http://www.uclabruins.com/news/2017/8/29/womens-soccer-mace-micah-earn-pac-12-weekly-awards.aspx


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Awfully quiet in here.


----------



## The Driver

Travel Day


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Travel Day


Got it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Virginia just went down 1-0 to Wisconsin.  I like their 3-4-3.  Not for the good reason.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> Very thin slice, not squeezed or disturbed in any way, laid in the bottom.


Reminds me of my father's recipe for a martini:
Open bottles of gin, vermouth and olives. 
Pour some gin in a glass.
Pierce two olives with a toothpick and put them all in the gin.
Close all the bottles.
Don't let the toothpick stick you in the eye.


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Virginia just went down 1-0 to Wisconsin.  I like their 3-4-3.  Not for the good reason.


I saw this...kinda shocked....any game details??
Wanted to watch it but was running my younger one all over the place.

"Any given day" strikes again...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

soccer661 said:


> I saw this...kinda shocked....any game details??
> Wanted to watch it but was running my younger one all over the place.
> 
> "Any given day" strikes again...


I watched the second half. To me it looked like the better team won.
Virginia is always ranked too high, and it was a nice bounce back for Wisconsin after the early drubbing at the hands of Stanford.
Very early in the season.
Too early to predict where things will fall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

espola said:


> Reminds me of my father's recipe for a martini:
> Open bottles of gin, vermouth and olives.
> Pour some gin in a glass.
> Pierce two olives with a toothpick and put them all in the gin.
> Close all the bottles.
> Don't let the toothpick stick you in the eye.


Did you know I cant stand gin, or was it just a lucky guess?


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Virginia just went down 1-0 to Wisconsin.  I like their 3-4-3.  Not for the good reason.


Told you their keeper was good.  They've played 5 games now.  In 4 of them they've shut out their opponent.  In the fifth Macario scored two goals.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> Did you know I cant stand gin, or was it just a lucky guess?


You don't like olives?  And I mentioned the vermouth.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Told you their keeper was good.  They've played 5 games now.  In 4 of them they've shut out their opponent.  In the fifth Macario scored two goals.View attachment 1359


I don't think that their keeper did anything special.  Their defense did some nice things though like two point blank saves in the box without getting a penalty or a handball.  As I told somebody when I saw UVa at #3 that I thought that they were overrated.  Wisconsin is a BAD team.  Virginia played very uninspired soccer and clearly were thinking about next weekend with UCLA and Penn State coming to town.  Soccer isn't a game where the best team always wins.  But I am sure that you know that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> I saw this...kinda shocked....any game details??
> Wanted to watch it but was running my younger one all over the place.
> 
> "Any given day" strikes again...


Wisconsin was organized on defense and got a goal against the run of play with about 29 minutes left in the game.  Virginia looked uninspired.  They relied upon Ziemer up top way too much.  She is a big, technical player but lacking any pace so the Wisconsin defense could stay very compact.  Virginia had just as many shots on goal they just kept kicking it to the keeper.  In the first half one of the Wisconsin defenders saved a ball off the line that has going in. 

Wisconsin deserved the win but were not the better squad.  That's why we watch...


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Soccer isn't a game where the best team always wins.  But I am sure that you know that.


Only too well, my friend.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Only too well, my friend.
> View attachment 1361


I was impressed in that game and impressed by the gameplan that Wisconsin had yesterday and the grit that they showed to execute it.  They could have easily gone in there and just gotten steamrolled.  On any given day anything can happen...


----------



## The Driver

Good teams don't fall for that Any given day ish


----------



## soccer661

The Driver said:


> Good teams don't fall for that Any given day ish


It's just a saying....but you have to look deeper into it...not sure if it was MAP that said it long ago-- and I may be quoting it wrong "hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard" but something like that...
Look at Alabama vs Florida State...Alabama just looked like they REALLY wanted it more, even with the talented FSU roster...I didn's see the Wisconsin vs UVA game, but sounds similar.
So "any given day" isn't as literal as it sounds--
It's can be interpreted as who really wants it, brings it, grinds thru it more, etc, etc...


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Good teams don't fall for that Any given day ish


I've seen great team lose when they make mistakes and the other team wants it more.  Not to mention injuries, fatigue, weather, altitude, etc...  

At the end of the day you have to put more balls into the back of the net than the other guy and it only takes one to win.  Good luck to your player this weekend.  Stay hydrated.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> It's just a saying....but you have to look deeper into it...not sure if it was MAP that said it long ago-- and I may be quoting it wrong "hard work beats talent when talent doesn't work hard" but something like that...
> Look at Alabama vs Florida State...Alabama just looked like they REALLY wanted it more, even with the talented FSU roster...I didn's see the Wisconsin vs UVA game, but sounds similar.
> So "any given day" isn't as literal as it sounds--
> It's can be interpreted as who really wants it, brings it, grinds thru it more, etc, etc...


I agree with you.   It's hard to bring it everyday and in every game.  A great player is only a little better than a good player who is only a little better than an average player.  What makes the difference is preparation, determination, grit and a little luck.  Let's hope our ladies have all of those things today and this entire extended weekend.

Good luck to you player this weekend.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I've seen great team lose when they make mistakes and the other team wants it more.  Not to mention injuries, fatigue, weather, altitude, etc...
> 
> At the end of the day you have to put more balls into the back of the net than the other guy and it only takes one to win.  Good luck to your player this weekend.  Stay hydrated.


Good teams don't factor in the "if I could of would of should of" they just get it done. 

Good luck this weekend


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Good teams don't factor in the "if I could of would of should of" they just get it done.
> 
> Good luck this weekend


I think that Stanford is a great team and they didn't get it done against Florida.  I think that Santa Clara is a good team and they didn't get it done against UCLA.  Lot's more than black and white in soccer.  Mostly various shades of gray.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday games (winners in RED):


North Carolina St. (3-0-0) vs. Princeton (2-0-0)
Notre Dame (2-0-2) vs. South Carolina (3-1-0)
Ohio St. (2-0-1) vs. Western Michigan (2-1-0)
#Oklahoma (1-2-1) vs. Oregon (1-1-0)
Pepperdine (1-1-1) vs. Columbia (1-0-1)
Portland (2-2-0) vs. New Mexico (2-2-0)
Sacramento St. (2-1-0) vs. UNLV (4-0-0)
San Diego St. (1-3-0) vs. San Diego (0-3-0)
#Santa Clara (2-2-0) vs. Michigan (3-0-1)
South Ala. (0-3-0) vs. Alabama (3-1-0)
St. Mary's (Cal.) (2-2-0) vs. Cal St. Fullerton (2-0-2)
Stanford (2-1-0) vs. Georgetown (3-1-0)
TCU (3-1-0) vs. Ball St. (1-2-1)
Texas A&M  (2-0-0) vs. Oklahoma St. (4-0-0)
UC Davis (0-4-0) vs. San Francisco (2-1-1)
UC Irvine (1-1-1) vs. Penn (0-2-0)
UC Riverside (1-2-1) vs. Toledo (1-1-1)
#UCF (2-1-0) vs. Arizona (1-0-1)
Vanderbilt (3-1-0) vs. Indiana (2-2-0)
Washington (2-2-0) vs. Florida (4-0-0)
Washington St. (1-1-1) vs. Nebraska (4-0-0)
Yale (3-0-0) vs. Miami (FL) (3-1-0)


----------



## MakeAPlay

More Friday game:

Arizona St. (1-1-0) vs. Boston U. (1-3-0)
Arkansas (2-2-0) vs. James Madison (3-1-0)
#Auburn (2-1-1) vs. North Carolina (2-1-0)
BYU (0-1-2) vs. UCLA (4-0-0)
Baylor (2-0-1) vs. UTSA (1-2-0)
Boise St. (2-1-1) vs. Cal Poly (1-2-1)
California (3-1-0) vs. Texas (4-0-0)
Central Ark. (1-3-0) vs. La.-Monroe (0-4-0)
Clemson (4-0-0) vs. VCU (3-0-0)
Colorado State (0-2-1) vs. New Mexico State (4-0-1)
Duke (3-1-0) vs. UNC Wilmington (2-2-0)
George Mason (0-3-0) vs. Wake Forest (4-0-0)
#Grand Canyon (1-3-0) vs. Nevada (1-2-0)
Idaho (1-2-1) vs. Hawaii (2-2-0)
Kansas (3-1-0) vs. Colorado Col. (1-2-0)
Kentucky (2-2-0) vs. Louisville (3-1-0)
Lipscomb (1-2-1) vs. Georgia (2-2-0)
Long Beach St. (2-1-1) vs. Dartmouth (2-0-0)
Loyola Marymount (1-1-1) vs. Utah (3-0-0)
Marquette (3-1-0) vs. Central Mich. (2-1-1)
Minnesota (2-0-2) vs. UC Santa Barbara (2-1-0)
Missouri (2-1-1) vs. Southern California (1-0-0)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Due to the Cal/Texas game getting moved to tomorrow, Long Beach State might have an advantage on Sunday.  Back to back games in back to back days against solid teams is a recipe for an upset by LB State.

https://twitter.com/CalWSoc/with_replies


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Friday games (winners in RED):
> 
> 
> North Carolina St. (3-0-0) vs. Princeton (2-0-0)
> Notre Dame (2-0-2) vs. South Carolina (3-1-0)
> Ohio St. (2-0-1) vs. Western Michigan (2-1-0)
> #Oklahoma (1-2-1) vs. Oregon (1-1-0)
> Pepperdine (1-1-1) vs. Columbia (1-0-1)
> Portland (2-2-0) vs. New Mexico (2-2-0)
> Sacramento St. (2-1-0) vs. UNLV (4-0-0)
> San Diego St. (1-3-0) vs. San Diego (0-3-0)
> #Santa Clara (2-2-0) vs. Michigan (3-0-1)
> South Ala. (0-3-0) vs. Alabama (3-1-0)
> St. Mary's (Cal.) (2-2-0) vs. Cal St. Fullerton (2-0-2)
> Stanford (2-1-0) vs. Georgetown (3-1-0)
> TCU (3-1-0) vs. Ball St. (1-2-1)
> Texas A&M  (2-0-0) vs. Oklahoma St. (4-0-0)
> UC Davis (0-4-0) vs. San Francisco (2-1-1)
> UC Irvine (1-1-1) vs. Penn (0-2-0)
> UC Riverside (1-2-1) vs. Toledo (1-1-1)
> #UCF (2-1-0) vs. Arizona (1-0-1)
> Vanderbilt (3-1-0) vs. Indiana (2-2-0)
> Washington (2-2-0) vs. Florida (4-0-0)
> Washington St. (1-1-1) vs. Nebraska (4-0-0)
> Yale (3-0-0) vs. Miami (FL) (3-1-0)


Great effort.  Glad you give the Cardinal the win today.  Hope you are right!

Penn is sticking around for a game at UC Riverside Sunday night that I'll be taking my daughter to.  She's been a fan since training with one of their assistant coaches at a college ID camp.  Penn does well with their recruiting here.  They have 13 Californians on their roster!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Great effort.  Glad you give the Cardinal the win today.  Hope you are right!
> 
> Penn is sticking around for a game at UC Riverside Sunday night that I'll be taking my daughter to.  She's been a fan since training with one of their assistant coaches at a college ID camp.  Penn does well with their recruiting here.  They have 13 Californians on their roster!


One of my good friends went to undergrad at Penn and he always raves about it.  Of course he went to law school out here on the west coast (he grew up in Santa Monica).  It's clearly a magical place for SoCal natives because he goes out there every year during the fall for football.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Great effort.  Glad you give the Cardinal the win today.  Hope you are right!
> 
> Penn is sticking around for a game at UC Riverside Sunday night that I'll be taking my daughter to.  She's been a fan since training with one of their assistant coaches at a college ID camp.  Penn does well with their recruiting here.  They have 13 Californians on their roster!


Make no mistake about it that I believe Stanford is one of the 6 teams that have a legitimate shot at winning it all.  One setback against a good team that they should have beaten isn't going to change that opinion.  They are one of only two other teams with similar depth to the team I cheer for.  Good luck to your player this weekend.  Keep her hydrated.  It's 101 in Foothill Ranch.  That's pretty crazy...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Oregon wins 1-0 with a goal in the 89th minute over Oklahoma.
UC Davis over U of San Francisco 2-1 in double OT
Pepperdine is up 1-0 on Columbia in the first half.

It's been a good day of soccer so far.  The US men are going to be starting shortly.  Go USA!!


----------



## Mystery Train

MAP, you in Provo today?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine 2 - 0 Columbia


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Mystery Train said:


> MAP, you in Provo today?


I don't think Utah is ready for MAP.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't think Utah is ready for MAP.


If you don't pace yourself 

That thin slice of Provo air will get the best of them


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 0-1 Sac State


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LMU knocks off Utah 1-0. REACTION.
UCLA and BYU in a battle in Provo.
UCLA wins the first half with a nice goal in the 17th minute.
Fun game to watch.
Second half coming up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine 2 - 0 Columbia


Speed's kid scores two more!!


----------



## Mystery Train

UCLA 1-0 over BYU.  Was at the game.  Bruins dominate possession, give up a couple of breakaways but look very composed.  Like professionals.  BYU had a puncher's chance, but gagged on one opportunity and the Bruin keeper stoned the other.  Good crowd.  5000+


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> UCLA 1-0 over BYU.  Was at the game.  Bruins dominate possession, give up a couple of breakaways but look very composed.  Like professionals.  BYU had a puncher's chance, but gagged on one opportunity and the Bruin keeper stoned the other.  Good crowd.  5000+


Thanks for the recap.
I was watching it on delay.
I guess Ill turn it off now.


----------



## Mystery Train

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for the recap.
> I was watching it on delay.
> I guess Ill turn it off now.


Oh shoot!  My bad.


----------



## Mystery Train

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks for the recap.
> I was watching it on delay.
> I guess Ill turn it off now.


Great save by the Aussie keeper in second half tho.  Worth watching.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Great save by the Aussie keeper in second half tho.  Worth watching.


How was the atmosphere in Provo?
Huge win for UCLA.
Not many teams come out of there with a W.


----------



## Mystery Train

Ricky Fandango said:


> How was the atmosphere in Provo?
> Huge win for UCLA.
> Not many teams come out of there with a W.


It was great.  The student body turned out in force.  The Bruins kinda took the air out of them in the second half, but it was fun.  Never been to a game here before. Beautiful setting.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> LMU knocks off Utah 1-0. REACTION.
> UCLA and BYU in a battle in Provo.
> UCLA wins the first half with a nice goal in the 17th minute.
> Fun game to watch.
> Second half coming up.


WCC - 2
Pac-12 -2


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Speed's kid scores two more!!


Lucky.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> MAP, you in Provo today?


No.  I did not make the trip.  I have a friend that lives in Utah who was at the game and will be in Ogden on Sunday.  There are some Bruins around almost everywhere.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines is such a hater.  He will have his comeuppance though.  His dreams are about to be crushed next season.  D1 soccer is cruel and no amount of daddy a$$kissing can buy minutes in college.  @CaliKlines you can keep hating all you want but I know you watched the game and saw my kid dominating.  You are a scrub.  Keep lurking and you heard it here first you are in for a lot of tear filled calls next season!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Great save by the Aussie keeper in second half tho.  Worth watching.


It was a great save!
BYU gave UCLA all they wanted, but the depth of UCLA was key in securing the W.
MaPs kid had a stellar performance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Lucky.


4 goals in 4 games is something, but it aint lucky.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> WCC - 2
> Pac-12 -2


How about Warshington beating Florida 1-0?
TDS had Fla. ranked #3?

Warshington is looking better for sure.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> How about Warshington beating Florida 1-0?
> TDS had Fla. ranked #3?
> 
> Warshington is looking better for sure.


TDS still has all of last year's seniors listed as current players for Pepperdine. Seabert's defense is carrying us to contention in the WCC. Their office is a scant 30 miles from Malibu...


----------



## Swoosh

Ricky Fandango said:


> How about Warshington beating Florida 1-0?
> TDS had Fla. ranked #3?
> 
> Warshington is looking better for sure.


That's a good win.  The coaches poll had Florida at #2 if I'm not mistaken.  The parity is great this day and age.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NC State goes down to Princeton 2-0. They should have known about Mimi Asom.  She should be Stanford's main scorer but instead she bailed for the Ivies.  Smart kid.


----------



## GoWest

Speaking of 'Warshington' , where is @NoGoal? You out there lurking in the shadows?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Colorado sucks.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Speaking of 'Warshington' , where is @NoGoal? You out there lurking in the shadows?


He is retired to the Caribbean.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great save!
> BYU gave UCLA all they wanted, but the depth of UCLA was key in securing the W.
> MaPs kid had a stellar performance.


The game wasn't as close as the score.  Lots of outside shots by BYU.  Essentially BYU had 2 chances.  The UCLA keeper is a gamer.  Thank you but my kid is still playing at less than 100%.  Just wait until she is full strength.  Let's hope that she plays less than 60 tomorrow.  Good luck to your player and her team tomorrow.  Let's keep that RPI up.


----------



## Striker17

SpeedK1llz said:


> TDS still has all of last year's seniors listed as current players for Pepperdine. Seabert's defense is carrying us to contention in the WCC. Their office is a scant 30 miles from Malibu...


Don't WORRY TDS also has a fluff article about the clubs to watch for DA with Blues listed even though those teams aren't being removed from ECNL. They are clueless


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> The game wasn't as close as the score.  Lots of outside shots by BYU.  Essentially BYU had 2 chances.  The UCLA keeper is a gamer.  Thank you but my kid is still playing at less than 100%.  Just wait until she is full strength.  Let's hope that she plays less than 60 tomorrow.  Good luck to your player and her team tomorrow.  Let's keep that RPI up.


The game was close.
UCLA won in Provo.
Not many teams do that.
Your kid played great.
Congrats.
Thanks for the well wishes.
RPI wont go up until Pep beats someone in the top twenty five.
Baby steps.


----------



## Soccer43

I heard that BYU had more shots on goal than UCLA  but many hit the post.  if any of those had found the net instead of the post the result would have been different.  That sounds close to me.


----------



## The Driver

Soccer43 said:


> I heard that BYU had more shots on goal than UCLA  but many hit the post.  if any of those had found the net instead of the post the result would have been different.  That sounds close to me.


If I could've 
Would've should've 

It was close though


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Soccer43 said:


> I heard that BYU had more shots on goal than UCLA  but many hit the post.  if any of those had found the net instead of the post the result would have been different.  That sounds close to me.


It was a great game.
Could have went either way, but UCLA won, and they deserved to win.
Its incredibly rare for any team to win in Provo.
UCLA did it, and that is no small accomplishment.


----------



## The Driver

Ucla leaves a lot of space between their 4/5 and the keeper 

Conference play will be good


----------



## GKDAD

Swoosh said:


> That's a good win.  The coaches poll had Florida at #2 if I'm not mistaken.  The parity is great this day and age.


Good Washington win.   Helps Michigan!   Michigan v Santa Clara was evenly matched game.   South Carolina is phyiscal attacking team.   Should be good game tomorrow.    My DD gets the start!    Big game going into conference.   Go Blue!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

GKDAD said:


> Good Washington win.   Helps Michigan!   Michigan v Santa Clara was evenly matched game.   South Carolina is phyiscal attacking team.   Should be good game tomorrow.    My DD gets the start!    Big game going into conference.   Go Blue!!


Good luck to your kid!


----------



## espola

Soccer43 said:


> I heard that BYU had more shots on goal than UCLA  but many hit the post.  if any of those had found the net instead of the post the result would have been different.  That sounds close to me.


If a shot hits the post and doesn't go in, it's not on goal.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was a great game.
> Could have went either way, but UCLA won, and they deserved to win.
> Its incredibly rare for any team to win in Provo.
> UCLA did it, and that is no small accomplishment.


It's very rare for them to lose anywhere.


----------



## Soccer43

espola said:


> If a shot hits the post and doesn't go in, it's not on goal.


I thought you got a half point for that.  I will have to go back and read the LOTGs on that onw.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Think what you guys want to.  You have no idea what you are talking about.  BYU had 2 dangerous shots.  Keep making up some reason why.  UCLA is by far the best team in the country.  You will see.  I'm not going to waste my time explaining it.  If you want to see the truth go watch them play live on September 15th.  If you think the opponent that they play on that day is a good team then I think some opinions might change on how good the Bruins really are.  Had they ever felt threatened you would have seen a lineup change.  It's okay though.  If you think one lucky breakaway that was caused by a terrible pass then read into it all you want.

Let's see first it's the defense then BYU was close (just watch their coaches halftime interview if you think that it was close) now it's something else.  Penn State and Florida lost so outside of UCLA none of the contenders are undefeated.  That's one of those things that make you go hmmm.

Keep seeing the flaws and the fake news.  My player had a fun off day and they are going to open a can of whoop a$$ tomorrow.  They are taking it one game at a time and my player is playing better than anyone at her position in the country and it's not really close if you are really paying attention and as long as she is in form they can attack like killer bees.  Keep seeing the flaws and I'll be booking my flight to Orlando soon.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Ucla leaves a lot of space between their 4/5 and the keeper
> 
> Conference play will be good


UCLA is an attacking team.  They know that their 4 can handle any player in the country 1v1.  That allows them to put numbers forward. Their 4 and 5 are very technical which allows this.  Just rewatch their games you will see.

Conference play is going to be bloody.  The Bruins second unit would finish 3rd.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> I heard that BYU had more shots on goal than UCLA  but many hit the post.  if any of those had found the net instead of the post the result would have been different.  That sounds close to me.


Rewatch the game on BYUtv.  They had 6 shots on goal.  4 were from way outside with defenders in front and were not threatening to the keeper.  They had 2 dangerous chances in 90 minutes both on giveaways.  One shot hit the post.  Keep the fake news coming.  The Bruins are playing on another level than everyone else.  If you watched them live you would get it.


----------



## Soccer43

I don't want to  pick a fight because for sure you can kick my ass but one thing to mention is stregnth of play.  I am a big Bruins fan but wouldn't get excited about beating a team like CSU Bakersfield. Intteested  to see how far UCLA can go this year


----------



## MakeAPlay

Soccer43 said:


> I don't want to  pick a fight because for sure you can kick my ass but one thing to mention is stregnth of play.  I am a big Bruins fan but wouldn't get excited about beating a team like CSU Bakersfield. Intteested  to see how far UCLA can go this year


I'm not picking a fight.  You are hearing opinions from people that got to see very little.  I have watched every team in the top 10 play more than one game and I have watched every second of the Bruins for the last two years mostly from a fairly close vantage point.  Would you get excited about beating any of the other teams on their schedule?

It's all good.  I know how good they are an what the high level opinions of their team and players are from those in the know.  I saw most of US soccer at the last home games.  No worries.  I know what's at stake and some other things that I can't reveal but that are significant.  Anyway we will see really soon with a stop in Virginia on tap next thursday.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MaP.
You know that tequila you got?
Pour some in a glass and relax.
Drinks on me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> MaP.
> You know that tequila you got?
> Pour some in a glass and relax.
> Drinks on me.


RF it's all good.  I'm enjoying this season.  Just tired of the arm chair analysts.  Just wish they would watch live.  It's shuts them all up.  Even swoosh.

I'll be in Pismo Beach next weekend and will be wine tasting in Paso Robles so I'm good.  Ill be saying I told you so shortly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> RF it's all good.  I'm enjoying this season.  Just tired of the arm chair analysts.  Just wish they would watch live.  It's shuts them all up.  Even swoosh.
> 
> I'll be in Pismo Beach next weekend and will be wine tasting in Paso Robles so I'm good.  Ill be saying I told you so shortly.


I'm on record saying that I would be surprised if UCLA  lost a game this year.
I dont know who you're arguing with. They're the best team Ive seen this season so far.
Hell, I even said your kid had a great game.

Enjoy the wine, and the time.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> RF it's all good.  I'm enjoying this season.  Just tired of the arm chair analysts.  Just wish they would watch live.  It's shuts them all up.  Even swoosh.
> 
> I'll be in Pismo Beach next weekend and will be wine tasting in Paso Robles so I'm good.  Ill be saying I told you so shortly.


Jealous, no lie. Still mad I didn't get to go on that trip with you last year. Enjoy the wine. And Go Bru.


----------



## socalkdg

MakeAPlay said:


> Rewatch the game on BYUtv.  They had 6 shots on goal.  4 were from way outside with defenders in front and were not threatening to the keeper.  They had 2 dangerous chances in 90 minutes both on giveaways.  One shot hit the post.  Keep the fake news coming.  The Bruins are playing on another level than everyone else.  If you watched them live you would get it.


The giveaway on the breakaway was a pretty stupid pass.  Hopefully the UCLA player learned something from that.  Hated watching the game on BYU tv.  Missed HD.  UCLA should have had a couple more goals, but BYU looked like the best opponent they have faced this year.


----------



## Mystery Train

Yeah, in person, gotta say UCLA BYU was not as evenly matched as the score indicated.  BYU had only two good opportunities to score the whole game and UCLA wasn't throwing numbers forward often in the second half.  UCLA seemingly won every 50/50 ball and looked very comfortable.  The cougars were working their tails off on defense and did a great job to limit good shots, but the BYU offensive threats were incredibly limited.  If they had converted either, it would have been well against the run of play.  And while BYU has some gamers, only a couple would compete as starters for the Bruins.  That's the reality.  I'm not a fan of either team, but was in Provo and took the opportunity to take my kid to watch a top ten matchup.  My unbiased opinion is that if those two teams play 10 times, UCLA wins 8.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> The giveaway on the breakaway was a pretty stupid pass.  Hopefully the UCLA player learned something from that.  Hated watching the game on BYU tv.  Missed HD.  UCLA should have had a couple more goals, but BYU looked like the best opponent they have faced this year.


I agree BYU is a formidable team and not only will they be in the tournament they will end in the top 25.  It's also really hard to play at elevation (as you know) and they have another motivated opponent tomorrow.  

The team has great chemistry (check some of the Twitter pics) and are taking it one game at a time.  They see the carnage happening to all of the contenders so they aren't overlooking anyone.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Keeper_Mom said:


> Jealous, no lie. Still mad I didn't get to go on that trip with you last year. Enjoy the wine. And Go Bru.


Good luck to your little one tomorrow.  I'd love to see that CK save if you have it on video.  I can't wait to see her play again.  Make sure to give the family my love especially the little guy.

I wil bring you back a bottle of something nice from Paso.  Do you prefer a red or a white?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big day tomorrow.  I hate to say it but $C is looking better.  If they win tomorrow they could end up in the top 5 on Tuesday when the coaches poll is released.  That could put 3 PAC 12 teams in the top 5.  Stanford looks bound to be #2 although a couple of others could end up there.  I honestly can't wait to see what BS Topdrawer makes up now that their annointed teams have all now lost and the only one of their preseason contenders that is left is the one that they have "serious concerns" about.  I can't wait to see what they say about Fleming and the poorly coached scrubs.

It's gonna be a fun day.  Good luck to everyone and stay hydrated.  It was 105 in Poway.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm on record saying that I would be surprised if UCLA  lost a game this year.
> I dont know who you're arguing with. They're the best team Ive seen this season so far.
> Hell, I even said your kid had a great game.
> 
> Enjoy the wine, and the time.


I wasn't referring to you.  And thank you.  It's hot and I'm not looking forward to the electric bill.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Yeah, in person, gotta say UCLA BYU was not as evenly matched as the score indicated.  BYU had only two good opportunities to score the whole game and UCLA wasn't throwing numbers forward often in the second half.  UCLA seemingly won every 50/50 ball and looked very comfortable.  The cougars were working their tails off on defense and did a great job to limit good shots, but the BYU offensive threats were incredibly limited.  If they had converted either, it would have been well against the run of play.  And while BYU has some gamers, only a couple would compete as starters for the Bruins.  That's the reality.  I'm not a fan of either team, but was in Provo and took the opportunity to take my kid to watch a top ten matchup.  My unbiased opinion is that if those two teams play 10 times, UCLA wins 8.


I agree.
I also think the game on Friday could have gone either way.
UCLA scored on a mistake by BYU and UCLA tried to return the favor.
UCLA has the depth to go into Provo and put fresh bodies on the field, and BYU is not the same team they were last season.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I wasn't referring to you.  And thank you.  It's hot and I'm not looking forward to the electric bill.


It was 96 in Oceanside on Friday.
Had to turn the fan on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Big day tomorrow.  I hate to say it but $C is looking better.  If they win tomorrow they could end up in the top 5 on Tuesday when the coaches poll is released.  That could put 3 PAC 12 teams in the top 5.  Stanford looks bound to be #2 although a couple of others could end up there.  I honestly can't wait to see what BS Topdrawer makes up now that their annointed teams have all now lost and the only one of their preseason contenders that is left is the one that they have "serious concerns" about.  I can't wait to see what they say about Fleming and the poorly coached scrubs.
> 
> It's gonna be a fun day.  Good luck to everyone and stay hydrated.  It was 105 in Poway.


I could go down the list of who tds ranks in the top 25 at the beginning of every season and how many west coast teams replace them by the end, but I wont.
Its more fun to just watch it happen.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was 96 in Oceanside on Friday.
> Had to turn the fan on.


That is crazy.  I can't remember it ever getting that hot there other than near the back gate of the base.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> I also think the game on Friday could have gone either way.
> UCLA scored on a mistake by BYU and UCLA tried to return the favor.
> UCLA has the depth to go into Provo and put fresh bodies on the field, and BYU is not the same team they were last season.


Let's get one thing straight.  UCLA scored when BYU's allegedly all-world defender tried to dribble out of UCLA's pressure and was stripped of the ball by a true all-world player that calmly passed the ball to another true high end player who calmly slotted it in with her off foot.  The defender should have just done what her first instinct was and kicked the ball away.  Was it a mistake?  Of course it was.  Against the  #1 team in the nation she shouldn't gamble.  Was it equivalent to the Bruin straight giveaway to their forward on a square pass that had no target?  No way.  That pass caught them with their 4 high (she forced the pass into Gomes' path) and their 5 high as well.  That pass literally never should have happened and they have been trained to never make it.  They were fortunate.  But make no mistake the clearly better team won.  Keep on seeing it how ever you want to see it.  They are taking things one game at a time.  Good luck to your player today.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to your little one tomorrow.  I'd love to see that CK save if you have it on video.  I can't wait to see her play again.  Make sure to give the family my love especially the little guy.
> 
> I wil bring you back a bottle of something nice from Paso.  Do you prefer a red or a white?



Normally red, but it's so damn hot this weekend I'll say white. A cold Chardonnay sounds amazing. 

Today was tough. 0-0 tie so we now have a free Labor Day. Unfortunately no video on the CK save, but it was legit. League starts in two weeks, so we will see you there soon! And Oct 1st at Drake.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Keeper_Mom said:


> Normally red, but it's so damn hot this weekend I'll say white. A cold Chardonnay sounds amazing.
> 
> Today was tough. 0-0 tie so we now have a free Labor Day. Unfortunately no video on the CK save, but it was legit. League starts in two weeks, so we will see you there soon! And Oct 1st at Drake.


Cool, never cold.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's get one thing straight.  UCLA scored when BYU's allegedly all-world defender tried to dribble out of UCLA's pressure and was stripped of the ball by a true all-world player that calmly passed the ball to another true high end player who calmly slotted it in with her off foot.  The defender should have just done what her first instinct was and kicked the ball away.  Was it a mistake?  Of course it was.  Against the  #1 team in the nation she shouldn't gamble.  Was it equivalent to the Bruin straight giveaway to their forward on a square pass that had no target?  No way.  That pass caught them with their 4 high (she forced the pass into Gomes' path) and their 5 high as well.  That pass literally never should have happened and they have been trained to never make it.  They were fortunate.  But make no mistake the clearly better team won.  Keep on seeing it how ever you want to see it.  They are taking things one game at a time.  Good luck to your player today.


We agree.
The score was 1-0.
UCLA finished their chance and BYU did not.
Better team won.

Thanks, and good luck to your badass player as well.


----------



## Keeper_Mom

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cool, never cold.


Truth.


----------



## The Driver

4 is only as good as the 5


----------



## The Driver

Ucla needs to fix that pitch track between the 4 and 5 before you start sizing for rings

Still a lot of space between the 1 and the 4/5


----------



## The Driver

I'm just saying a lot of space


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine 3 - 0 Dartmouth

Santa Clara 1 - 4 Notre Dame


----------



## Anomaly

UNLV 2-1 UC Davis


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Swoosh $C went down to Kansas.  That is some weak a$$ stuff,


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> 4 is only as good as the 5


Incorrect


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Ucla needs to fix that pitch track between the 4 and 5 before you start sizing for rings
> 
> Still a lot of space between the 1 and the 4/5


If you say so.


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines is such a hater.  He will have his comeuppance though.  His dreams are about to be crushed next season.  D1 soccer is cruel and no amount of daddy a$$kissing can buy minutes in college.  @CaliKlines you can keep hating all you want but I know you watched the game and saw my kid dominating.  You are a scrub.  Keep lurking and you heard it here first you are in for a lot of tear filled calls next season!


??...unhinged? Dude, I hate to tell you this, but I don't have any idea who your kid is...and with you on "ignore", your posts are rarely read anymore. 

Good luck to you and your player!


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay your player is a good 4 no doubt

I bet the the 4 and 5 didn't grade well against BYU 

I'm talking AP As


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Whew! That was close...


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> ??...unhinged? Dude, I hate to tell you this, but I don't have any idea who your kid is...and with you on "ignore", your posts are rarely read anymore.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player!


#fakenews


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay your player is a good 4 no doubt
> 
> I bet the the 4 and 5 didn't grade well against BYU
> 
> I'm talking AP As


W pull you consider over 90% completion percentage and a win a good grade.  Please put the pass tracker on before you s at anything.  You are far from correct on this one.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> ??...unhinged? Dude, I hate to tell you this, but I don't have any idea who your kid is...and with you on "ignore", your posts are rarely read anymore.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player!


Dumbass, you're clicking rep likes on Big Soccer idiot!  It's hard to figure out it's you with your bame "Kurt Kline" being your alias.

BTW,  I've played 1 round of golf in 4 years.  In the last month I've played 2 rounds and shot an 87 and 83 on the links!  Sure beats posting that's for sure!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine 3 - 0 Dartmouth
> 
> Santa Clara 1 - 4 Notre Dame


LMU looking solid.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay


MakeAPlay said:


> W pull you consider over 90% completion percentage and a win a good grade.  Please put the pass tracker on before you s at anything.  You are far from correct on this one.


What was the grade?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Dumbass, you're clicking rep likes on Big Soccer idiot!  It's hard to figure out it's you with your bame "Kurt Kline" being your alias.
> 
> BTW,  I've played 1 round of golf in 4 years.  In the last month I've played 2 rounds and shot an 87 and 83 on the links!  Sure beats posting that's for sure!


Are you the guy in front of me who plays three off the tee and picks up every put inside of ten feet?


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> ??...unhinged? Dude, I hate to tell you this, but I don't have any idea who your kid is...and with you on "ignore", your posts are rarely read anymore.
> 
> Good luck to you and your player!


Dumbass, you're clicking rep likes on Big Soccer idiot against UCLA!  It's "NOT" hard to figure out it's you when your alias is "Kurt Kline".


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you the guy in front of me who plays three off the tee and picks up every put inside of ten feet?


Nah,  not me.  I use to be a single digit handicap prior to my kids playing club soccer.  I use to play for money on the links.  No gimmes and mulligans when money is on the line.  I'm back at the range 3-4 times a week again!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Nah,  not me.  I use to be a single digit handicap prior to my kids playing club soccer.  I use to play for money on the links.  No gimmes and mulligans when money is on the line.  I'm back at the range 3-4 times a week again!


Interesting.
Usually the little guys with big mouths are easy money.
You must be special.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Interesting.
> Usually the little guys with big mouths are easy money.
> You must be special.


This little guy drives it 280-290 off the tee and 7 iron 170 yard.  Bought the new Ping G400 driver (driver is LONG and forgiving) and last weekend I drove a 300 yard green in Vegas!


----------



## CaliKlines

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines is such a hater.  He will have his comeuppance though.  His dreams are about to be crushed next season.  D1 soccer is cruel and no amount of daddy a$$kissing can buy minutes in college.  @CaliKlines you can keep hating all you want but I know you watched the game and saw my kid dominating.  You are a scrub.  Keep lurking and you heard it here first you are in for a lot of tear filled calls next season!





NoGoal said:


> Dumbass, you're clicking rep likes on Big Soccer idiot against UCLA!  It's "NOT" hard to figure out it's you when your alias is "Kurt Kline".


Uh, why so angry all the time? That's a very unhealthy way to go thru life. And I'm not trying to make it hard to figure anything out. Isn't my username the same? That is some real detective work Dick Tracy. Not sure what I clicked that upset you guys now, but do you really follow my "clicking" that much? Too funny!

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> Uh, why so angry all the time? That's a very unhealthy way to go thru life. And I'm not trying to make it hard to figure anything out. Isn't my username the same? That is some real detective work Dick Tracy. Not sure what I clicked that upset you guys now, but do you really follow my "clicking" that much? Too funny!
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


I really don't give a sh*t what you click.  I'm just calling you out that you aren't as innocent as you make yourself to be.  Your most recent BigSoccer rep clicks have been negative posts about UCLA.  Don't play stupid, you know what you're doing!


----------



## gkrent

It was hot AF this weekend in the 'bu.  Why did I pick literally the hottest weekend *ever* at the beach to rent a beachfront condo with no AC?  

Other than sweating as much as the girls running around on the pitch, I was delighted to see how well they pulled it together today.  Really great play from a lot of different players.

RFs kid had an absolutely lovely assist, and more of the rooks got in the board!  Love it!!!  I can't wait to see what happens with Northwestern.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> It was hot AF this weekend in the 'bu.  Why did I pick literally the hottest weekend *ever* at the beach to rent a beachfront condo with no AC?
> 
> Other than sweating as much as the girls running around on the pitch, I was delighted to see how well they pulled it together today.  Really great play from a lot of different players.
> 
> RFs kid had an absolutely lovely assist, and more of the rooks got in the board!  Love it!!!  I can't wait to see what happens with Northwestern.


They looked better as a team today.
baby steps.
Next time come holler at me.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay how many minutes against Weber State?


----------



## The Driver

I hope they rest the 4


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to all you U did its

I love reading this thread


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay how many minutes against Weber State?


Too many.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I hope they rest the 4


No rest for the weary with a big game coming up this week.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Uh, why so angry all the time? That's a very unhealthy way to go thru life. And I'm not trying to make it hard to figure anything out. Isn't my username the same? That is some real detective work Dick Tracy. Not sure what I clicked that upset you guys now, but do you really follow my "clicking" that much? Too funny!
> 
> Good luck to you and your player.


Don't try to play innocent you scrub. You lie all you want but I know the truth.  You are such a Mitch!!


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay how many minutes 

You said 60 against Weber would be good

Share the mintues please


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to Howard over UNLV


----------



## The Driver

Anybody can get it


----------



## The Driver

Wrong sport but UNLV also gave up space

Dang it wrong football too


----------



## Lion Eyes

Final Score Today:

BYU 0 - 3 Colorado


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Final Score Today:
> 
> BYU 0 - 3 Colorado


So if UCLA BEATS BYU 1-0 and Colorado beats them 3-0, what does that do to the rankings? Plus add in the 2-0 nail biter win at Weber...


----------



## The Driver

Depends on how well Bakersfield does


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> So if UCLA BEATS BYU 1-0 and Colorado beats them 3-0, what does that do to the rankings? Plus add in the 2-0 nail biter win at Weber...


Manana......


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> So if UCLA BEATS BYU 1-0 and Colorado beats them 3-0, what does that do to the rankings? Plus add in the 2-0 nail biter win at Weber...


It means Colorado played at home and not at BYU with 3000+ fans.  It also means the WCC is having a down year with BYU and Santa Clara both sporting losing records. Go Lions!


----------



## Swoosh

offthecrossbar said:


> It means Colorado played at home and not at BYU with 3000+ fans.  It also means the WCC is having a down year with BYU and Santa Clara both sporting losing records. Go Lions!


BYU is down and had two golden chances to tie UCLA.  

Santa Clara played a real schedule. 

A rested Colorado tied a tired CSUN on Saturday in Boulder. 

Parity!


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> BYU is down and had two golden chances to tie UCLA.
> 
> Santa Clara played a real schedule.
> 
> A rested Colorado tied a tired CSUN on Saturday in Boulder.
> 
> Parity!


Woulda, coulda, shoulda,  what is USC's excuse for losing to Kansas?


----------



## The Driver

Pac12 and WCC will be fun to follow this season 

Anybody can get it

UCLA Pepperdine match will be worth its Weight in Adult Beverages 

Vegas has Pepperdine flavored by a orange slice


----------



## Swoosh

offthecrossbar said:


> Woulda, coulda, shoulda,  what is USC's excuse for losing to Kansas?


If I had to guess, it's parity (as mentioned in my post). 

USC also lost to Cal, Long Beach State and UCLA last year.  Didn't keep them from any of their goals. 

Hope the lions can come back to the glory of 2015!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> If I had to guess, it's parity (as mentioned in my post).
> 
> USC also lost to Cal, Long Beach State and UCLA last year.  Didn't keep them from any of their goals.
> 
> Hope the lions can come back to the glory of 2015!


I posted it first.
LMU looks solid.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> So if UCLA BEATS BYU 1-0 and Colorado beats them 3-0, what does that do to the rankings? Plus add in the 2-0 nail biter win at Weber...


I guess that we will find out in 3 weeks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I guess that we will find out in 3 weeks.


I dont get it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Pac12 and WCC will be fun to follow this season
> 
> Anybody can get it
> 
> UCLA Pepperdine match will be worth its Weight in Adult Beverages
> 
> Vegas has Pepperdine flavored by a orange slice


I need points.
UCLA is #1 and miles ahead of every other team, and Pepperdine isnt even ranked.
I'm thinking 4 maybe five..


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Looks like Princeton is better than anyone is giving them credit for.
Nice win over a ranked opponent today.
Warshington over New Mexico not a surprise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont get it.


In 3 weeks UCLA plays Colorado in Boulder, a very tough place to play.  Any kind of win works for me.  The PAC 12 is the toughest conference in the country.  No tougher place to play than at 5.000 feet in the late summer heat.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Princeton is better than anyone is giving them credit for.
> Nice win over a ranked opponent today.
> Warshington over New Mexico not a surprise.


They have a forward that would start on any team in the country.  She was a Stanford commit that switched last second.  Truly a top shelf talent.  She had one touch and turn in the game that was ridiculous.  Lots of talent all over the place.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I need points.
> UCLA is #1 and miles ahead of every other team, and Pepperdine isnt even ranked.
> I'm thinking 4 maybe five..


If the Bruins win it won't be by more than one or two.  The Waves are quietly looking the best of any of the WCC teams.  I will take three or four if you want to give it.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> If the Bruins win it won't be by more than one or two.  The Waves are quietly looking the best of any of the WCC teams.  I will take three or four if you want to give it.


 Rick I will give you Pepperdine - 1/2

Don't believe in the hype


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Rick I will give you Pepperdine - 1/2
> 
> Don't believe in the hype


You people are crazy.
Pep is not even ranked in the top 30.
Lets wait a couple weeks and let me cool off from the insults to my intelligence.
I hurt too bad right now.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are crazy.
> Pep is not even ranked in the top 30.
> Lets wait a couple weeks and let me cool off from the insults to my intelligence.


OK @MakeAPlay I will take Pepperdine minus 1/2 a goal as a future bet 

Let me be called Cray Cray


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> In 3 weeks UCLA plays Colorado in Boulder, a very tough place to play.  Any kind of win works for me.  The PAC 12 is the toughest conference in the country.  No tougher place to play than at 5.000 feet in the late summer heat.


Didnt Colorado suck a few posts back?
I could swear you said it, but I mighta mixed it up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> OK @MakeAPlay I will take Pepperdine minus 1/2 a goal as a future bet
> 
> Let me be called Cray Cray


Crazy.


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> Pac12 and WCC will be fun to follow this season
> 
> Anybody can get it
> 
> UCLA Pepperdine match will be worth its Weight in Adult Beverages
> 
> Vegas has Pepperdine flavored by a orange slice


I think there should be a Socal Soccer forum "booze-up" pre game in Westwood.  I know I'm going to need all the alcoholic help I can get....


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado sucks.


Amy Thorne - she continues to represent UCLA with class.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I think there should be a Socal Soccer forum "booze-up" pre game in Westwood.  I know I'm going to need all the alcoholic help I can get....


I agree.
Is OJ's place available?


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I think there should be a Socal Soccer forum "booze-up" pre game in Westwood.  I know I'm going to need all the alcoholic help I can get....


The post game drankin is going to be crazy


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> Is OJ's place available?


OJ has a condo in Westwood?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> The post game drankin is going to be crazy


Whoop-whoop...
Nope.
Im an older dude who will drive home hava mayo and white bread sammich and turn in.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> OJ has a condo in Westwood?


Condo?
No!,..you can stay in the big house.
I'll take Kato's shed.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Condo?
> No!,..you can stay in the big house.
> I'll take Kato's shed.


I'm cool 

Not a Big house type

I don't even mess with OJ's


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I'm cool
> 
> Not a Big house type
> 
> I don't even mess with OJ's


You're right.
Too soon.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I think there should be a Socal Soccer forum "booze-up" pre game in Westwood.  I know I'm going to need all the alcoholic help I can get....


Count me in. Name the place
and the time.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whoop-whoop...
> Nope.
> Im an older dude who will drive home hava mayo and white bread sammich and turn in.


You're down for the pre game
Though, right Ricky?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I guess that we will find out in 3 weeks.


If I'm keeping it real, I don't think Pepperdine will win this match. I think it's possible but unlikely given the depth of the UCLA bench. I'd like to see it be close but this is one of those games where things can get out of hand quickly.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> If I'm keeping it real, I don't think Pepperdine will win this match. I think it's possible but unlikely given the depth of the UCLA bench. I'd like to see it be close but this is one of those games where things can get out of hand quickly.


Pepperdine - 1/2 future bet

Pepperdine Even at kickoff


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> OK @MakeAPlay I will take Pepperdine minus 1/2 a goal as a future bet
> 
> Let me be called Cray Cray


I will take it.  What are we talking about?  I could use a bottle of Patron Platinum.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pepperdine - 1/2 future bet
> 
> Pepperdine Even at kickoff


Your on.  Patron Platinum.  They have it at the good BevMo's.  We can arrange for pickup at the first league home game.

#EASYMONEY


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Didnt Colorado suck a few posts back?
> I could swear you said it, but I mighta mixed it up.


Colorado sucks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado sucks.


Just making sure.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Your on.  Patron Platinum.  They have it at the good BevMo's.  We can arrange for pickup at the first league home game.
> 
> #EASTMONEY


Wow.
Driver must be rich, or maybe just generous.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> If I'm keeping it real, I don't think Pepperdine will win this match. I think it's possible but unlikely given the depth of the UCLA bench. I'd like to see it be close but this is one of those games where things can get out of hand quickly.


It's going to be a good game like always.  Pepperdine just needs to focus for 90 minutes.  If they lose focus it could hurt them.  Their opponent will be well rested and that is their only game that week and their first home game in 3 weeks.  

With all that being said I like their chances.  Speed make sure your kid takes it easy on mine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> Driver must be rich, or maybe just generous.


Or both.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Wow.
> Driver must be rich, or maybe just generous.


Nah


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Nah


PM me so that we can work out details.  If you are serious that is.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Coaches Poll 9-5-17...no rpi yet.

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Coaches Poll 9-5-17...no rpi yet.
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1


Wake me when the RPI rankings are up


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> PM me so that we can work out details.  If you are serious that is.


M. A. P.
If the 4 5 6 aren't fluent with each other by the time they head home 

I might just give up a goal

MAP how does Phil's BBQ gift card equal value to your Patron til the break of dawn sound

I don't PMs my DD is a 4 as well

we do everything on front street


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> M. A. P.
> If the 4 5 6 aren't fluent with each other by the time they head home
> 
> I might just give up a goal
> 
> MAP how does Phil's BBQ gift card equal value to your Patron til the break of dawn sound
> 
> I don't PMs my DD is a 4 as well
> 
> we do everything on front street


Deal.  I'm not sure what games you have been watching but I'll always take an offer when I have a huge advantage.

http://www.bevmo.com/patron-platinum-tequila--750-ml-.html


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Deal.  I'm not sure what games you have been watching but I'll always take an offer when I have a huge advantage.


Hold up wait a mintues

Lets throws some will call tickets in it


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Hold up wait a mintues
> 
> Lets throws some will call tickets in it


Done.  And how about  some pics with the daughter.  Either way.


----------



## The Driver

Roger that


----------



## The Driver

I  Phil's BBQ Frfr


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Colorado sucks.


Kinda like last year....maybe even worse this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

You pick Oregon or Oregon St.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Kinda like last year....maybe even worse this year.


Much worse.  No lucky goals this time around.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Much worse.  No lucky goals this time around.


That's partially true.....They haven't even GIVEN UP a lucky one this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> That's partially true.....They haven't even GIVEN UP a lucky one this year.


Let's just say after watching most of their games.  I like the road team's chances.  This year no surprises and no sick player.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay how many minutes against Weber bread? You always spits the stats


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay how many minutes against Weber bread? You always spits the stats


Too many.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Too many.


Is your kid getting a chance to rest her knee?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> It's going to be a good game like always.  Pepperdine just needs to focus for 90 minutes.  If they lose focus it could hurt them.  Their opponent will be well rested and that is their only game that week and their first home game in 3 weeks.
> 
> With all that being said I like their chances.  Speed make sure your kid takes it easy on mine.


Ha ha! Your kid has about a 2" muscle mass advantage on mine. Plus my kid is quickly developing a target on her back. If Pepp has any chance in this one, others will have to step up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Ha ha! Your kid has about a 2" muscle mass advantage on mine. Plus my kid is quickly developing a target on her back. If Pepp has any chance in this one, others will have to step up.


Pepperdine doesnt have a shot to win.
I need points.
Lotsa points.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is your kid getting a chance to rest her knee?


No rest for the weary.  She's a gamer though.  She's a lot like her granny.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine doesnt have a shot to win.
> I need points.
> Lotsa points.


Umm.  I don't quite agree with you.  It's one game at a time though and they have a big one this weekend.  Their biggest game up to this point.  Good luck to your player this weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm.  I don't quite agree with you.  It's one game at a time though and they have a big one this weekend.  Their biggest game up to this point.  Good luck to your player this weekend.


They have two big games this weekend, and I agree, it is one at a time.
I was just following your lead.
#EASYMONEY.

I always think Pep can win, but I need points on this one.
Lotsa points.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> They have two big games this weekend, and I agree, it is one at a time.
> I was just following your lead.
> #EASYMONEY.
> 
> I always think Pep can win, but I need points on this one.
> Lotsa points.


I agree the Waves have two tough opponents on the road.  Winning in another time zone or even in front of a hostile crowd is no easy task and I think that the first team might be better than the second.  Either way I will be cheering for them and I think that they should be able to come away with 6 points.  Good luck to your player. 

 I think that I will pass on the lotsa points bet.  I think that it will be a one goal game.  I imagine a lot of players are going to play.


----------



## full90

So I hear rumblings that UCLA has too many games on the schedule and needs to drop a non conference game and that it will be Pepperdine as there is no travel/hotel to deal with. I'm assuming none of you have heard that?​


----------



## gkrent

I have not heard this; it would be very disappointing if that were the case.


----------



## gkrent

Both  Pepp and UCLA have 19 games on their schedule.  What does this mean "too many games"?


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> So I hear rumblings that UCLA has too many games on the schedule and needs to drop a non conference game and that it will be Pepperdine as there is no travel/hotel to deal with. I'm assuming none of you have heard that?​


Not true #FAKENEWS.


----------



## full90

UCLA has 21 games. Max is 20 and an international friendly (normally exempted from counting) cannot be your first game of the season. All I heard is that UCLA has to drop one or face NCAA repercussions. Pepperdine was the team thrown about for the game to be dropped. But you guys would know, so must not be happening.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

full90 said:


> So I hear rumblings that UCLA has too many games on the schedule and needs to drop a non conference game and that it will be Pepperdine as there is no travel/hotel to deal with. I'm assuming none of you have heard that?​


I hope this isn't true as I have a wicked roadie planned for that weekend. Several friends, coaches & teammates of my kid and her former teammate who plays for UCLA are planning on making the roadie as well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I hope this isn't true as I have a wicked roadie planned for that weekend. Several friends, coaches & teammates of my kid and her former teammate who plays for UCLA are planning on making the roadie as well.


I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> UCLA has 21 games. Max is 20 and an international friendly (normally exempted from counting) cannot be your first game of the season. All I heard is that UCLA has to drop one or face NCAA repercussions. Pepperdine was the team thrown about for the game to be dropped. But you guys would know, so must not be happening.


I have it from a pretty good source that this is #FAKENEWS.  Of as I like to call it Fox News.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday Picks (winners in RED)


Connecticut vs. Arkansas
Drake vs. Wisconsin
Fresno St. vs. UC Davis
Grand Canyon vs. UC Santa Barbara
North Carolina St. vs. East Carolina
Northwestern vs. Missouri
Penn St. vs. North Carolina
Virginia vs. UCLA


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday Picks (winners in RED)

Arizona vs. Fla. Gulf Coast
Arizona St. vs. Texas Tech
Auburn vs. High Point
BYU vs. Utah
#Boise St. vs. Washington
Boston U. vs. Marquette
Cal St. Fullerton vs. Iowa St.
Clemson vs. South Carolina
DePaul vs. Pepperdine
Eastern Wash. vs. Gonzaga
Florida vs. Florida St.
George Mason vs. Rutgers
Georgetown vs. St. Francis (Pa.)
Grambling vs. UC Riverside
Houston vs. Southern Miss.
Kansas State vs. Central Ark.
Long Beach St. vs. San Diego
Louisville vs. Purdue
Loyola Marymount vs. UC Irvine
Miami (FL) vs. College of Charleston
Nebraska vs. San Diego St.
Nevada vs. Southern Utah
Northern Ariz. vs. UNLV
Ohio St. vs. Notre Dame
Oklahoma St. vs. Illinois
Oregon vs. Idaho
Oregon St. vs. Portland St.
Pacific vs. Yale
Portland vs. Baylor
SMU vs. Indiana
Sacramento St. vs. California
San Jose St. vs. Cal Poly
Southern California vs. Santa Clara
St. Louis vs. Kansas
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
Stanford vs. San Francisco
TCU vs. Northeastern
Texas vs. Colorado
Texas A&M vs. Butler
UCF vs. LSU
UTEP vs. Incarnate Word
Utah Valley vs. Wyoming
Washington St. vs. Cal St. Northridge
West Virginia vs. Duke


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I have it from a pretty good source that this is #FAKENEWS.  Of as I like to call it Fox News.


That's low, we were getting along so well.


----------



## gkrent

Games I differ on:

Arizona St. vs. Texas Tech
Clemson vs. South Carolina
Eastern Wash. vs. Gonzaga
Long Beach St. vs. San Diego
Loyola Marymount vs. UC Irvine
San Jose St. vs. Cal Poly
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
Texas vs. Colorado
Utah Valley vs. Wyoming


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Games I differ on:
> 
> Arizona St. vs. Texas Tech
> Clemson vs. South Carolina
> Eastern Wash. vs. Gonzaga
> Long Beach St. vs. San Diego
> Loyola Marymount vs. UC Irvine
> San Jose St. vs. Cal Poly
> St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> Texas vs. Colorado
> Utah Valley vs. Wyoming


I have Long Beach beating San Diego FYI.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's low, we were getting along so well.


Do you own Fox News or are you just a sycophant?  Regardless of how we are getting along doesn't change the facts.  That info is fake and so is a lot what Fox puts out there.  If you can't agree with that then we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you own Fox News or are you just a sycophant?  Regardless of how we are getting along doesn't change the facts.  That info is fake and so is a lot what Fox puts out there.  If you can't agree with that then we will have to agree to disagree.


I am ready for that beer, I need to catch up with you.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Fox Sports is tough to beat....
Although I heard they were changing the announcer for the Virginia - UCLA game....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Here is some RPI stuff.  It uses the formula that they use.  The NCAA doesn't publish it for another few weeks due to them waiting for non-conference season to mostly wrap.

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/composite_arpi

If you don't have both of those websites saved I suggest you bookmark them.  They are very useful and if you play around at the top you will find some interesting stuff.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@push_up is an SC Del Sol parent that is on the Arizona Megan's law website beware if you are playing SC Del Sol.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Conference records so far:

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/conferences


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunday's games (winners in RED)


Arizona vs. Texas Tech
Arizona St. vs. Fla. Gulf Coast
Baylor vs. Washington
Boston College vs. Boston U.
Cal St. Fullerton vs. Utah Valley
Colorado State vs. North Dakota St.
Denver vs. Gonzaga
Eastern Wash. vs. Cal St. Northridge
Florida vs. South Fla.
Georgetown vs. Rutgers
Grambling vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
Houston vs. Lamar
Houston Baptist vs. Grand Canyon
Jacksonville vs. South Carolina
Kansas vs. Texas A&M
Kansas State vs. Creighton
Loyola Marymount vs. Long Beach St.
Miami (FL) vs. Stetson
Michigan vs. Wake Forest
Missouri vs. San Diego St.
Nebraska vs. Pittsburgh
North Carolina St. vs. Davidson
North Texas vs. Indiana
Northern Ariz. vs. Pacific
Northwestern vs. Pepperdine
Ohio vs. Kentucky
Ohio St. vs. St. Joseph's
Oklahoma vs. Illinois
Oklahoma St. vs. Abilene Christian
Oral Roberts vs. Central Ark.
Portland vs. Boise St.
Providence vs. Arkansas
Rhode Island vs. Marquette
Southern California vs. Iowa St.
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. UC Riverside
Stanford vs. Yale
Syracuse vs. Harvard
Tennessee vs. Virginia Tech
Texas vs. Northeastern
Toledo vs. Notre Dame
Tulsa vs. Rice
UC Irvine vs. Oregon
UC Santa Barbara vs. Fresno St.
UTEP vs. Stephen F. Austin
UTSA vs. Colorado
Virginia vs. Penn St.
West Virginia vs. Richmond
Wyoming vs. Northern Colo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Monday Games (winners in RED)

Duke vs. Utah
Oregon St. vs. BYU
Seattle vs. Santa Clara
UC Davis vs. Sacramento St.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I dont know how you do it, MaP.
You put some time in here.
Lotsa research and time spent watching games 'n such.

I appreciate the ready made data for me to absorb after work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @push_up is an SC Del Sol parent that is on the Arizona Megan's law website beware if you are playing SC Del Sol.


Do you have proof of this?
What would it take to get listed on a Megan's Law website?

If this guy is a bad hombre you need to fill us in.


----------



## socalkdg

Watched the BYU vs Colorado game.  Wow,   full 360 by BYU.   They looked nothing like the team I watched vs UCLA.   They went from looking like the best team I had watched vs UCLA to one of the worst teams I've watched this year.   Get the feeling that being at home and getting emotionally up for UCLA then going on the road and facing Colorado played a huge part.   Emotion must still play a huge part in their games.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Watched the BYU vs Colorado game.  Wow,   full 360 by BYU.   They looked nothing like the team I watched vs UCLA.   They went from looking like the best team I had watched vs UCLA to one of the worst teams I've watched this year.   Get the feeling that being at home and getting emotionally up for UCLA then going on the road and facing Colorado played a huge part.   Emotion must still play a huge part in their games.


They played the Bruins in the spring and got handled 5-2.  They were determined not to have that happen again.  Not to mention it was the first game away from SoCal for them and the first game played at elevation.  It's tough to play back to back hard games.


----------



## Bad Hombre

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you have proof of this?
> What would it take to get listed on a Megan's Law website?
> 
> If this guy is a bad hombre you need to fill us in.


I ain't no sex offender...Ricky Fandango, that sounds more like one to me.


----------



## GoWest

Composite ranking. Seems a good idea. Less bias or more?

https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-composite-team-ranking/women


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Composite ranking. Seems a good idea. Less bias or more?
> 
> https://www.topdrawersoccer.com/college-soccer-composite-team-ranking/women


Composite of what?  UCLA is #1 in the two real rankings and #1 in the TDS #fakenews poll.  I am curious how if they average those polls and some mysterious 4th component that they come up with them as #2.  Their crap is so $hitty I have seen porta potties at the back fields in BFE that had less butt mud smeared on them then those rankings!


----------



## push_up

Who am I, Amy Thorne?


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Composite of what?  UCLA is #1 in the two real rankings and #1 in the TDS #fakenews poll.  I am curious how if they average those polls and some mysterious 4th component that they come up with them as #2.  Their crap is so $hitty I have seen porta potties at the back fields in BFE that had less butt mud smeared on them then those rankings!


TDS is the $hittiest. I honestly think they are a tabloid.


----------



## outside!

LadiesMan217 said:


> TDS is the $hittiest. I honestly think they are a tabloid.


While I agree, some context may help. A few years ago, GotSoccer had a help wanted add for a programmer. I seem to remember the pay was very low (on the order of $30-4ok/year) and you had to move to Jacksonville, FL. I can't imagine that TDS pays much better. You get what you pay for.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Who am I, Amy Thorne?


Outside of being a dumba$$ pedophile?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Who am I, Amy Thorne?


Do you really want me to call you out Jonathan and point out who your daughter is?  Don't push me you might not like it.  I am trying to let you slink away into the shadows.  I already posted your job info and a picture once.  Don't make me post your Megan's law link....,


----------



## push_up

Who am I, Amy Thorne?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Another up another down.  Hey @The Driver you can bring it to the Pepperdine game if you want to or just ship me a bottle of Patron Anejo and Grey Goose L'Orange now I will take it but come game time it's pay the piper.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Another up another down.  Hey @The Driver you can bring it to the Pepperdine game if you want to or just ship me a bottle of Patron Anejo and Grey Goose L'Orange now I will take it but come game time it's pay the piper.


MAP's bar is going to be STOCKED by the time this season is over!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Watched most of the UCLA V. UV match this afternoon. That was one hell of an entertaining game! I don't think I've seen a game where the momentum switched back and forth as much as it did in this one. MAP's kid was a stud as usual. Interesting decision by Cromwell to move Mace to the back line (her original position) late in the game. I guess it worked.


----------



## offthecrossbar

SpeedK1llz said:


> Watched most of the UCLA V. UV match this afternoon. That was one hell of an entertaining game! I don't think I've seen a game where the momentum switched back and forth as much as it did in this one. MAP's kid was a stud as usual. Interesting decision by Cromwell to move Mace to the back line (her original position) late in the game. I guess it worked.


I caught the game also.  UCLA is the best team I've watched in this young college soccer season.  They're an impressive attacking team.   Good to know LMU doesn't have to play them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Watched most of the UCLA V. UV match this afternoon. That was one hell of an entertaining game! I don't think I've seen a game where the momentum switched back and forth as much as it did in this one. MAP's kid was a stud as usual. Interesting decision by Cromwell to move Mace to the back line (her original position) late in the game. I guess it worked.


Mace started at centerback last year.  Once they have a lead late against a talented opponent they will go back to last year.  You might have missed it but their was a small glimpse of the future backline in for a few minutes.  They are playing 3D chess right now getting players ready for the last 3 games of the regular season while still focusing on winning every game.  You are just getting a small taste of everything they can do.  @SpeedK1llz thank you for the kindness.  She played well but a connection rate in the high 80's to low 90's is no bueno.  She's all good with it as she won some shoes out of the deal.  Good luck to your talented young lady tomorrow.  Let's keep that RPI up.

One game at a time l.


----------



## Striker17

What Fleming did before Ashley made the assist to Cerda...oh my gosh. Unreal.
Unreal


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Mace started at centerback last year.  Once they have a lead late against a talented opponent they will go back to last year.  You might have missed it but their was a small glimpse of the future backline in for a few minutes.  They are playing 3D chess right now getting players ready for the last 3 games of the regular season while still focusing on winning every game.  You are just getting a small taste of everything they can do.  @SpeedK1llz thank you for the kindness.  She played well but a connection rate in the high 80's to low 90's is no bueno.  She's all good with it as she won some shoes out of the deal.  Good luck to your talented young lady tomorrow.  Let's keep that RPI up.
> 
> One game at a time l.


Had to work and missed it.
The economy in the building trades is en fuego right now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Had to work and missed it.
> The economy in the building trades is en fuego right now.


You didn't miss anything.  Good luck to your player tomorrow.


----------



## gkrent

My player played in HS with Cerda and they would have won a state championship if Cerda hadn't gotten injured in the previous playoff game.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay Big Ups


----------



## MakeAPlay

If you don't have the hdmi adapter for your phone or iPad I suggest you get one.  I started using that to connect the PAC 12 network app (for out of market games) and the WatchESPN app and it makes a huge difference.  The feed is HD and large.  Much better than watching on a laptop.  It also works on livestreams.  Nothing better than being able to watch the games in HD on a big screen.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> If you don't have the hdmi adapter for your phone or iPad I suggest you get one.  I started using that to connect the PAC 12 network app (for out of market games) and the WatchESPN app and it makes a huge difference.  The feed is HD and large.  Much better than watching on a laptop.  It also works on livestreams.  Nothing better than being able to watch the games in HD on a big screen.


It's funny you should mention this because I was also using the ESPN app to watch the game and was stunned at the clarity. Pretty much the same as Pepperdine live streams...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> It's funny you should mention this because I was also using the ESPN app to watch the game and was stunned at the clarity. Pretty much the same as Pepperdine live streams...


Your players old teammate is killing the game.  My money is on her or Sanchez as PAC 12 freshman of the year.  She is a big time player.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Your players old teammate is killing the game.  My money is on her or Sanchez as PAC 12 freshman of the year.  She is a big time player.


Yeah, I'm pretty stoked for her. Hopefully, she doesn't "kill it" so much next Friday...

Where are we meeting for the pre-game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty stoked for her. Hopefully, she doesn't "kill it" so much next Friday...
> 
> Where are we meeting for the pre-game?


I say Barney's Beanery.

And I hope she goes nuts on Friday!


----------



## soccer661

GREAT game last night-- UCLA vs UVA....
Wow, some nice really soccer played on both sides. Good match-up and a fun game to watch!
UCLA is killing it!!!
Go Pac 12 !


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> GREAT game last night-- UCLA vs UVA....
> Wow, some nice really soccer played on both sides. Good match-up and a fun game to watch!
> UCLA is killing it!!!
> Go Pac 12 !


The game on October 26th is going to be one for the ages....


----------



## Striker17

@MakeAPlay dumb question maybe but wondering if you believe they would have had the same lineup and synergy with Pugh? 
Last night I was so impressed with the "unselfishness" of the team. I have watched Ashley play on NT for years and although always enjoyed it have never seen her work so well within a team environment until UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Striker17 said:


> @MakeAPlay dumb question maybe but wondering if you believe they would have had the same lineup and synergy with Pugh?
> Last night I was so impressed with the "unselfishness" of the team. I have watched Ashley play on NT for years and although always enjoyed it have never seen her work so well within a team environment until UCLA.


With Pugh it would be academic at this point.  Cromwell and staff are amazing coaches and managers of talent.  Not to reveal too much but they are coached to be unselfish and anyone that doesn't but into it will find themselves in a bad situation.  The talent is so deep that they trust each other and know that whomever they pass the ball to is talented and will be doing it with the same goal in mind.  I just hope that Sunil Gulati doesn't notice it until after my player graduates.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Swoosh I bet you can guess who my 2nd favorite college soccer team is.  I will be cheering hard for them at 2:30pm today.  Win or lose it doesn't help or hurt the Bruins' RPI.  I say they beat you guys 2-1.  Can they prove me wrong?


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay

Did the 4 get any rest? 

Asking for a friend


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay
> 
> Did the 4 get any rest?
> 
> 
> Asking for a friend


270 minutes in 3 games.  No rest for the weary.  No worries.  She got some adult Heelys and sushi out of the deal and will have 7 days to rest prior to next Friday.  She was engineered for this sort of thing.  Thanks for the concern.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> She was engineered for this sort of thing.  Thanks for the concern.


No shit 

We see the cut of the cloth. 

And your welcome

Once again Big Ups


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Pep gives one away one on the road.
Very disappointing loss in a game they clearly should have won.
Growing pains.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep gives one away one on the road.
> Very disappointing loss in a game they clearly should have won.
> Growing pains.


Dang.  That sucks.  They need to lace it up and go get em on Sunday!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

@The Driver Not looking so good for you....  I would post pictures of what the Bruins were doing today, but it's top secret and you wouldn't be interested....


----------



## MakeAPlay

At least $C is losing to Santa Clara.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Dang.  That sucks.  They need to lace it up and go get em on Sunday!!


Pepperdine clearly had the edge, and Im not the guy who always says my players team is the greatest.
They made a big mistake at the end of the first half and gave the ball away for an unassisted goal.
They controlled possession and had plenty of chances but had to eat some early road humble pie.
More points for me later on, I guess.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @The Driver Not looking so good for you....  I would post pictures of what the Bruins were doing today, but it's top secret and you wouldn't be interested....


Sure it was rest related 

I'm handicapping the match and it's looks good


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep gives one away one on the road.
> Very disappointing loss in a game they clearly should have won.
> Growing pains.


13-3 in shots.  I got a headache watching.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Sure it was rest related
> 
> I'm handicapping the match and it's looks good


You would be wrong to assume that.  No worries.  We can raise the stakes if you would like....

I have a few more things that I am missing in my bar...  I like Louis XIII.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> At least $C is losing to Santa Clara.


That didnt last long.
LP with the spark to tie it, and then they just took the game away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You would be wrong to assume that.  No worries.  We can raise the stakes if you would like....
> 
> I have a few more things that I am missing in my bar...  I like Louis XIII.


I drank all your wine last season.
What did you think of the 1942?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I drank all your wine last season.
> What did you think of the 1942?


It was tasty the way that you told me to drink it.  Thanks for the great advice.


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> 13-3 in shots.  I got a headache watching.


To many give aways....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Watching BYU & Utah...1 -  0 at half .... Utah is up


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> To many give aways....


This college soccer thing is driving me to drink.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Watching BYU & Utah...1 -  0 at half .... Utah is up


It's 1 -1 with about 30 min left...
A free for all.....hell of a game


----------



## gkrent

@Lion Eyes are you saying that alcohol is useful during the season?  I'm new to this, but if you are, I think I agree.  I'm going to start pre-gaming on a regular basis.  And my kid isn't even playing yet.  When that happens I'll need an escort.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> @Lion Eyes are you saying that alcohol is useful during the season?  I'm new to this, but if you are, I think I agree.  I'm going to start pre-gaming on a regular basis.  And my kid isn't even playing yet.  When that happens I'll need an escort.


I've never been so stressed out watching my kid play...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> This college soccer thing is driving me to drink.


Welcome to the "club".


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Watching BYU & Utah...1 -  0 at half .... Utah is up


Watched it as well. This was one heck of a physical game. Both teams threw everything they had at it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> I've never been so stressed out watching my kid play...


It gets worse.


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> @Lion Eyes are you saying that alcohol is useful during the season?  I'm new to this, but if you are, I think I agree.  I'm going to start pre-gaming on a regular basis.  And my kid isn't even playing yet.  When that happens I'll need an escort.


You may be the first parent to bring an escort to a Pepperdine game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep gives one away one on the road.
> Very disappointing loss in a game they clearly should have won.
> Growing pains.


The DePaul press was a factor and forced a lot of bad passes and turnovers. I think we play long ball too much at times when we should keep the ball on the ground, use the space given and work it up gradually. We also need to be faster on the counterattack as sometimes we pull the ball back which allows the defense to recover. Not sure why, but our corner kicks have not been the best. My kid is good in the air but I can't recall very many balls that she would have legitimately had a chance to get a head on.

As you said, growing pains and I expect them to bounce back on a Sunday.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I say Barney's Beanery.
> 
> And I hope she goes nuts on Friday!


I'm in. What time?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> @Lion Eyes are you saying that alcohol is useful during the season?  I'm new to this, but if you are, I think I agree.  I'm going to start pre-gaming on a regular basis.  And my kid isn't even playing yet.  When that happens I'll need an escort.


I hope we see your kid soon. Like Sunday. The unscored on streak is over so let's see what she's got.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'm in. What time?


Let me figure it out an PM you.


----------



## gkrent

gkrent said:


> Games I differ on:
> 
> Arizona St. vs. Texas Tech
> Clemson vs. South Carolina
> Eastern Wash. vs. Gonzaga
> Long Beach St. vs. San Diego
> Loyola Marymount vs. UC Irvine
> San Jose St. vs. Cal Poly
> St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> Texas vs. Colorado
> Utah Valley vs. Wyoming


Didn't get LMU or St Mary's right, 7 out of 9 not bad


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay you ready to handicap

Give me Pepperdine +3

Or

UCLA - 3 1/2


----------



## Swoosh

Stanford:  6 goals in opening 24 minutes against the team that beat Cal two weekends ago.  Just wow.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay you ready to handicap
> 
> Give me Pepperdine +3
> 
> Or
> 
> UCLA - 3 1/2


  umm I thought that we already had a number.  UCLA minus 1/2.  Did I just imagine that? 3 goals is a non-starter.  Not that I don't think that they are going to win by 3.  I just don't like that number in what amounts to a local rivalry game.  That and Pepperdine is a top 25 by the end of the season.

You can have Pepperdine plus a half a goal.  The Bruins will win.  It could be 1-0 or it could be 4-0.  Pepperdine is good.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay that's some weak handicapping

UCLA number 1 in the Nation - . 5

Stop it please


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Stanford:  6 goals in opening 24 minutes against the team that beat Cal two weekends ago.  Just wow.


Yet they couldn't stop Florida in any meaningful way and are extremely vulnerable to a team of similar caliber.  I'm just saying.  Until the get their starting defense back they are going to struggle to beat any of the other 5 contenders.  Running up the score against scrubs isn't impressive and as you probably figured out West Virginia isn't one of those 5.

You can't look at the checker playing exams when you judge them.  They hang with a different crowd.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> OK @MakeAPlay I will take Pepperdine minus 1/2 a goal as a future bet
> 
> Let me be called Cray Cray


Was this all talk then @The Driver ?  I understand if it was but the crowd I hang with only spits real talk not bravado.  If you are a man of his word you see in writing what you posted.  Otherwise it's just talk and that's what most on this forum are about.  You've seen the product that I put on the field.  I was talking smack from day one because like I said my kid was engineered for this.  

The ball is in your court.  Are you all talk or what?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay that's some weak handicapping
> 
> UCLA number 1 in the Nation - . 5
> 
> Stop it please


They weren't number one when you were talking up the Waves.  You forget I know a lot more about them than the press reports...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Was this all talk then @The Driver ?  I understand if it was but the crowd I hang with only spits real talk not bravado.  If you are a man of his word you see in writing what you posted.  Otherwise it's just talk and that's what most on this forum are about.  You've seen the product that I put on the field.  I was talking smack from day one because like I said my kid was engineered for this.
> 
> The ball is in your court.  Are you all talk or what?


@MakeAPlay are we going to handicap it or not. I didn't take the future line so now we talking crowds? Yes handicap the game please


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay are we going to handicap it or not. I didn't take the future line so now we talking crowds? Yes handicap the game please


You heard what I said.  Are you in or not.  You saw my quote of your post.  Look I'm wine tasting.  Hit me back if you are honoring YOUR words.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay ok


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay ok


@The Driver you are being unclear again.  Are you saying okay I am honoring what You said or okay you are backing out of what You said earlier?

This isn't the club thread.  We play for real here.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @The Driver you are being unclear again.  Are you saying okay I am honoring what You said or okay you are backing out of what You said earlier?
> 
> This isn't the club thread.  We play for real here.


@MakeAPlay I love how you trying to work this friendly wager for entertainment purposes only

Let me know when you want to handicap the game 

We know the stakes let's get the line poppin as well


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay I love how you trying to work this friendly wager for entertainment purposes only
> 
> Let me know when you want to handicap the game
> 
> We know the stakes let's get the line poppin as well


I don't wager for entertainment I wager to win. Clearly you are playing kid games.  I am the one who wanted it handled via PM so no entertainment here.  It sounds to me like you are all talk.  I quoted your post.  Now you are saying we are handicapping the game.  This ain't casino.  I don't handicap.  You said Pepperdine plus 1/2 which is why @Ricky Fandango asked were you generous or rich.

Stop with the kid games.  My friendly wagers are real.  Please remember that the next time you want to suggest one. I think that you might have me confused with someone else.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't wager for entertainment I wager to win. Clearly you are playing kid games.  I am the one who wanted it handled via PM so no entertainment here.  It sounds to me like you are all talk.  I quoted your post.  Now you are saying we are handicapping the game.  This ain't casino.  I don't handicap.  You said Pepperdine plus 1/2 which is why @Ricky Fandango asked were you generous or rich.
> 
> Stop with the kid games.  My friendly wagers are real.  Please remember that the next time you want to suggest one. I think that you might have me confused with someone else.


Oh @MakeAPlay you making a big deal out of handicapping the UCLA Pepperdine game. Let's handicap this one.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't wager for entertainment I wager to win. Clearly you are playing kid games.  I am the one who wanted it handled via PM so no entertainment here.  It sounds to me like you are all talk.  I quoted your post.  Now you are saying we are handicapping the game.  This ain't casino.  I don't handicap.  You said Pepperdine plus 1/2 which is why @Ricky Fandango asked were you generous or rich.
> 
> Stop with the kid games.  My friendly wagers are real.  Please remember that the next time you want to suggest one. I think that you might have me confused with someone else.


Leave me out of it.
I only wager hypothetical bottles of hooch.
Real gambling is illegal.


----------



## offthecrossbar

The Driver said:


> OK @MakeAPlay I will take Pepperdine minus 1/2 a goal as a future bet
> 
> Let me be called Cray Cray


Driver you're backing out of your original bet.  That's not cool!

It's post #1277 in this thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

offthecrossbar said:


> Driver you're backing out of your original bet.  That's not cool!


I read it as either a 1/2 point or a 2 to 1 option and there was an offer to PM to work out the details.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

offthecrossbar said:


> Driver you're backing out of your original bet.  That's not cool!
> 
> It's post #1277 in this thread.


Subsequent posts after #1277 seem to confirm the wager.
Looks like Driver is on the hook.

I still have time to negotiate.


----------



## The Driver

On a hook in my Sunday going to meeting kit 

Neva that

Only time I would play the Futures would be if my own was playing. 

We handicapping for entertainment purposes only or not. 

Pepperdine + 3

Or 

UCLA - 3.5


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> On a hook in my Sunday going to meeting kit
> 
> Neva that
> 
> Only time I would play the Futures would be if my own was playing.
> 
> We handicapping for entertainment purposes only or not.
> 
> Pepperdine + 3
> 
> Or
> 
> UCLA - 3.5


Entertainment purposes only, of course.
Im sure BBQ and Patron are just things you two bring to the party.


----------



## offthecrossbar

The Driver said:


> On a hook in my Sunday going to meeting kit
> 
> Neva that
> 
> Only time I would play the Futures would be if my own was playing.
> 
> We handicapping for entertainment purposes only or not.
> 
> Pepperdine + 3
> 
> Or
> 
> UCLA - 3.5


As I posted, backing out of your OG bet. smh cray cray!


----------



## The Driver

offthecrossbar said:


> As I posted, backing out of your OG bet. smh cray cray!


Do you have a son or daughter playing division 1 2 3 at the moment

If you do stop the sideline cheerleaders please I'm handicapping a local crosstown rival game dangit


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Pep up 1-0 at the half at Northwestern.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep up 1-0 at the half at Northwestern.


Wonder who scored?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Wonder who scored?


Great team win.
Way to gut one out on the road against a good team.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay there's a wave heading our way dangit


Ricky Fandango said:


> Great team win.
> Way to gut one out on the road against a good team.


Big Ups


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay there's a wave heading our way dangit
> 
> Big Ups


4th shutout this year for Waves D.
UCLA presents a new dynamic to the equation.
I need three points.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> On a hook in my Sunday going to meeting kit
> 
> Neva that
> 
> Only time I would play the Futures would be if my own was playing.
> 
> We handicapping for entertainment purposes only or not.
> 
> Pepperdine + 3
> 
> Or
> 
> UCLA - 3.5


I'll take Pep and three.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> 4th shutout this year for Waves D.


And the loses were lessons 

And that's why the line moves

Pepperdine +2.5

UCLA - 3.0

@MakeAPlay


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And the loses were lessons
> 
> And that's why the line moves
> 
> Pepperdine +2.5
> 
> UCLA - 3.0


You need to buck up.
I think if you dont, you're out the club.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take Pep and three.


I will have a line come Fullerton game for you. For sporting purposes only. Bottle for equal gift card +will call tickets and maybe one of those Washington Navels you mentioned.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I will have a line come Fullerton game for you. For sporting purposes only. Bottle for equal gift card +will call tickets and maybe one of those Washington Navels you mentioned.


You gave three.
Shit or get off the pot.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep up 1-0 at the half at Northwestern.


Thanks to your girl!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thanks to your girl!


Lucky, but we'll take it.
The defense was stellar, and really shut the game down in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Lucky, but we'll take it.
> The defense was stellar, and really shut the game down in the last 20 minutes.


I'm not surprised.  Pepperdine is a top 25 team. I look forward to Friday.  I expect a great game.  It will be closer than 3.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You gave three.
> Shit or get off the pot.


ok what's the wager sir? I hope it includes one of those oranges from Washington you mentioned

Shit or get off the pot? I don't know what you are getting at


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not surprised.  Pepperdine is a top 25 team. I look forward to Friday.  I expect a great game.  It will be closer than 3.


I need three.
Its fair, considering everything we know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

So if Virginia beats Penn State who beat North Carolina who beats Duke who beat West Virginia and they beat West Virginia who also beat Penn State and Georgetown.  Where does that leave Jessie and the scrubs?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> ok what's the wager sir? I hope it includes one of those oranges from Washington you mentioned
> 
> Shit or get off the pot? I don't know what you are getting at


Not a big fan of Phil's, but I can wager a 50$ PB gift cert against a bottle of Mac12.
btw, you need to come clean on your deal with MaP or all bets are off.


----------



## The Driver

I tried to get in the grow up action for the biggest g


Ricky Fandango said:


> I need three.
> Its fair, considering everything we know.


I don't care what you and your friend come up with in Harmony

You won't pencil whip me. 

What's your wager I may not do those gift cards sir


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> So if Virginia beats Penn State who beat North Carolina who beats Duke who beat West Virginia and they beat West Virginia who also beat Penn State and Georgetown.  Where does that leave Jessie and the scrubs?


Doesnt matter who beats who beats who beats whoever.
You know that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not a big fan of Phil's, but I can wager a 50$ PB gift cert against a bottle of Mac12.
> btw, you need to come clean on your deal with MaP or all bets are off.


There is no deal with me.  @Ricky Fandango is a straight shooter.  We don't see eye to eye on a lot of things but he is honest, hard working and lives in a town that I have a particular fondness for.  And his kid is a baller and I always appreciate that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I tried to get in the grow up action for the biggest g
> 
> I don't care what you and your friend come up with in Harmony
> 
> You won't pencil whip me.
> 
> What's your wager I may not do those gift cards sir


I thought you liked Phil?
Three points and Im your huckleberry.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> There is no deal with me.  @Ricky Fandango is a straight shooter.  We don't see eye to eye on a lot of things but he is honest, hard working and lives in a town that I have a particular fondness for.  And his kid is a baller and I always appreciate that.


@Ricky Fandango maybe a straight shooter but he does not have nothing to do with if we made a deal or not. 

His kids have nothing to do with this conversation and I have nothing but cheers for his dd and her school. 

You gonna handicap the game or not


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I thought you liked Phil?
> Three points and Im your huckleberry.


I  Phil's but there's this old man in Old Town who really appreciates Phil's and visits. We gon eat Phil's regardless and the visits gon happen regardless. 

If you and I agree on equal value and have fun you can be your own huckleberry 

I don't want your action this week

Talk to me during the Fullerton visit


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango maybe a straight shooter but he does not have nothing to do with if we made a deal or not.
> 
> His kids have nothing to do with this conversation and I have nothing but cheers for his dd and her school.
> 
> You gonna handicap the game or not


Weak.  Please don't waste my time.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Weak.  Please don't waste my time.


@MakeAPlay stop it


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> So if Virginia beats Penn State who beat North Carolina who beats Duke who beat West Virginia and they beat West Virginia who also beat Penn State and Georgetown.  Where does that leave Jessie and the scrubs?


What is, "still #1 Alex"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> What is, "still #1 Alex"?


"For a thousand, Alex!"
lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I  Phil's but there's this old man in Old Town who really appreciates Phil's and visits. We gon eat Phil's regardless and the visits gon happen regardless.
> 
> If you and I agree on equal value and have fun you can be your own huckleberry
> 
> I don't want your action this week
> 
> Talk to me during the Fullerton visit


I have no problem with someone who just wants to cheer, and not share.
Im a giver.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> What is, "still #1 Alex"?


Okay I was just checking.  I feel like nobody believes but them and a few heavily invested folks.  No worries.  The only people that need to believe are those 26 young women plus their coaches.  I believe.  If they win on Friday I am buying my tickets to Orlando.  They seem to believe.  My baby has never failed to deliver on her promises l.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I have no problem with someone who just wants to cheer, and not share.
> Im a giver.


You and me both sir.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I just spent $700 on a charity wine auction.  My baby better win by at least 2 goals on Friday.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I sort of like a certain SoCal team right now.  They have barely scratched the surface of their potential and one of their players I know is playing for keeps.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not surprised.  Pepperdine is a top 25 team. I look forward to Friday.  I expect a great game.  It will be closer than 3.





MakeAPlay said:


> I just spent $700 on a charity wine auction.  My baby better win by at least 2 goals on Friday.


Which is it?


----------



## The Driver

Over/Under 2.5


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Which is it?


 Let's see.  I think that it will be closer than 3 and I HOPE that it will be more than that. Does that make sense?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see.  I think that it will be closer than 3 and I HOPE that it will be more than that. Does that make sense?


Your "baby better win by at least two" because you spent 700 bucks on a charity auction?
Sounds pretty straight forward to me.

I just hope the UCLA girls understand whats at stake.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your "baby better win by at least two" because you spent 700 bucks on a charity auction?
> Sounds pretty straight forward to me.
> 
> I just hope the UCLA girls understand whats at stake.


My baby only cares about winning, good grades and sushi.  Everything else is just stepping stones.  Good luck to your player this week.  Mine told me she is feeling pretty good.  I like when she is feeling pretty good. She is unstoppable when she is on.

They are taking it one game at a time.


----------



## The Driver

People are jumping all over Pepperdine +2.5 under 2.5 parlay 

I think it will close Pepp +2 o/u 2.5
Come game time

For Entertainment purposes only 

Money seems to be leaning towards Pepp


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your "baby better win by at least two" because you spent 700 bucks on a charity auction?
> Sounds pretty straight forward to me.
> 
> I just hope the UCLA girls understand whats at stake.


Those two things are unconnected.  Lots of vino and tasty food along with a good cause led to money being spent on the auction.  Great focus and the desire to have them prepped for league play will lead to the other.  I think this game could be close or it could get ugly quickly.

Trust me they understand what is at stake.  They are taking it all in stride and just focusing on the next opponent.  Unfortunately the Waves are the next victim.


----------



## The Driver

Local traffic should be crazy 

People we are facing Pepp UCLA 

It's doesn't get any better 

Ps

Don't get caught focusing on glitter 

Pepperdine by 2


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Local traffic should be crazy
> 
> People we are facing Pepp UCLA
> 
> It's doesn't get any better
> 
> Ps
> 
> Don't get caught focusing on glitter
> 
> Pepperdine by 2


I have no idea what this post means but if you think that Pepperdine is going to beat UCLA by 2 goals then you probably should adjust your dosage of whatever meds you are on.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I have no idea what this post means but if you think that Pepperdine is going to beat UCLA by 2 goals then you probably should adjust your dosage of whatever meds you are on.


Wasn't posting to you


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Wasn't posting to you


That doesn't change anything.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> That doesn't change anything.


True nothing needs to be changed because I wasn't posting to you


----------



## MakeAPlay

RPI Top 10 

1. Stanford
2. South Carolina
3. Texas
4. Princeton
5. Central Florida
6. LMU
7. Memphis
8. North Carolina St.
9. Texas A&M
10. LSU

Other notables:

North Carolina #15
Washington #18
UCLA #19
Duke #28
Virginia #29
Pepperdine #30
Washington St. #34
Penn State #39
Florida St. #46
Long Beach St. #47
Ca; #48
Colorado #50
Cal State Fullerton #54
BYU #56
Santa Clara #58
U$C #84


----------



## MakeAPlay

Winning percentage by conference:

PAC 12 .734
SEC .728
ACC .725
Big Ten .690
Big 12 .671
MWC .500
Big West .493
WCC .429
WAC .425


----------



## MakeAPlay

LMU is looking like the favorite in the WCC.


----------



## The Driver

For those that care this game will be handicapped 

Any action

WEBER  STATE  vs BOISE STATE UNIVERSITYf


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> For those that care this game will be handicapped
> 
> Any action
> 
> WEBER  STATE  vs BOISE STATE UNIVERSITYf


You need to start a new "Handicap" thread over at BigSoccer if you really want people to take you seriously.


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> You need to start a new "Handicap" thread over at BigSoccer if you really want people to take you seriously.


Nah it's for entertainment purposes only

I'm just all about socal soccer on the girls side and cheering


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> LMU is looking like the favorite in the WCC.


Hard to argue at this point...


----------



## offthecrossbar

The Driver said:


> Nah it's for entertainment purposes only
> 
> I'm just all about socal soccer on the girls side and cheering


You're annoying and on my ignore list.


----------



## Mystery Train

I can't decide if Driver is annoying or entertaining.  Nobody knows what the hell he's talking about and now he's having conversations with imaginary people who also don't know what the hell he's on about.  I like to imagine that Driver is actually Kanye West, and he's been on the forum because his daughter (North or East or whatever the hell they named her) just started U6 AYSO in Calabasas.  Because if I read his posts in Kanye's voice, everything makes total sense.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> I can't decide if Driver is annoying or entertaining.  Nobody knows what the hell he's talking about and now he's having conversations with imaginary people who also don't know what the hell he's on about.  I like to imagine that Driver is actually Kanye West, and he's been on the forum because his daughter (North or East or whatever the hell they named her) just started U6 AYSO in Calabasas.  Because if I read his posts in Kanye's voice, everything makes total sense.


Hey don't mention kids on this forum. I'm cool with everything else but we will leave kids out of it. 

I don't care if I annoyed you because unless I tag you in the post idgaf. 

JUMP


----------



## The Driver

Speaking of entertainment 

Pepp UCLA game will be bigger then the Kardashians 

JUMP


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> Hey don't mention kids on this forum. I'm cool with everything else but we will leave kids out of it.
> 
> I don't care if I annoyed you because unless I tag you in the post idgaf.
> 
> JUMP


No worries Yeezy.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> No worries Yeezy.


Tell Becky hi


----------



## The Driver

offthecrossbar said:


> You're annoying and on my ignore list.


I see you came off the bench again
If I don't tag you 
I'm not thinking about you
If I'm not thinking about you
Then I promise none of my post are about you 
Take off your Cape aka penny and be in the moment 
Watch the flow of the Game 

I hope you got this before you Added me to ignore 

Ha


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> Speaking of entertainment
> 
> Pepp UCLA game will be bigger then the Kardashians
> 
> JUMP


Especially the spectator section.  I'll be the drunk one!


----------



## The Driver

Nice


----------



## Fact

The Driver said:


> Hey don't mention kids on this forum. I'm cool with everything else but we will leave kids out of it.
> 
> I don't care if I annoyed you because unless I tag you in the post idgaf.
> 
> JUMP


Hypocrite. Your buddy MakeALosed badmouths kids and you have never had a problem with that.  But your little imaginary North or East and you have a problem.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> Hypocrite. Your buddy MakeALosed badmouths kids and you have never had a problem with that.  But your little imaginary North or East and you have a problem.


 Who's Dude is this?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Hypocrite. Your buddy MakeALosed badmouths kids and you have never had a problem with that.  But your little imaginary North or East and you have a problem.


@Fact you are a little Mitch so stop being such a whiny vagina.  Let's hear about what GDA club is going to help get your kid touches so that she can get her national training center invite.  You know that those scholarships to East Nowhere State don't earn themselves.  But your little Mia might just skip it all and go straight to the NWSL where she can earn the massive sum of $42k a year.

You really don't want me to start trolling you Mitch.  I'm not one of you punks in the ULittle thread.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Especially the spectator section.  I'll be the drunk one!


I'm going to need a xanax before this match.


----------



## Striker17

The Driver said:


> Who's Dude is this?


We all have him on ignore.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'm going to need a xanax before this match.


I don't have a xanax but will a shot of tequila do?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1

I just have to know which coach thinks that West Virginia is #1.  They lost 4-0 to Duke this past weekend and lost 2-1 to Virginia the week before.  I bet it is Nicki Izzo-Brown (the West Virginia coach..).


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> Hypocrite. Your buddy MakeALosed badmouths kids and you have never had a problem with that.  But your little imaginary North or East and you have a problem.


Who are you?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't have a xanax but will a shot of tequila do?


Yep, 1 or 2 of those should do.


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yep, 1 or 2 of those should do.


Or both.......


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yep, 1 or 2 of those should do.


Perfect.  See you on Friday...


----------



## Fact

The Driver said:


> Who are you?


My name is Morris Buttermaker. I am a former minor league baseball player and own a pool cleaning business.  I drive a1964 Cadillac Deville Convertible. Oh yay, I enjoy a good beer.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> My name is Morris Buttermaker. I am a former minor league baseball player and own a pool cleaning business.  I drive a1964 Cadillac Deville Convertible. Oh yay, I enjoy a good beer.


I think they have you blocked or ignored. Folks at the barber shop say they saw the video of what MAP did to you. It's been leaked Mitch'ell


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't have a xanax but will a shot of tequila do?


Yes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Fact said:


> My name is Morris Buttermaker. I am a former minor league baseball player and own a pool cleaning business.  I drive a1964 Cadillac Deville Convertible. Oh yay, I enjoy a good beer.


'64 was a great year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I like Pepperdine and three.
Anyone?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Pepperdine and three.
> Anyone?


Pepperdine is favored in this one.  It's just Jessie and the scrubs.  Stanford is the best team  or maybe Duke.   According to all the forecasts they are at best a 4th seed.  The more games that they win the more likely they are to lose the next one right?  Pepperdine should definitely be giving points in this one.  Good luck to your player on Friday.


----------



## The Driver

Maybe offshore you might be able to tease it to +3

Pookie has Pepperdine +2.5 but it's only Tuesday 

RayRay has them at +2 but a push you owe the juice 10‰ 

And of course it's for entertainment purposes only except RayRay. Mr. Raymond don't play


----------



## The Driver

Pepperdine +3

Princeton +3 against WV

How does that sound?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pepperdine +3
> 
> Princeton +3 against WV
> 
> How does that sound?


I heard a rumor that half the UCLA team got food poisoning last night.  This might be trouble for the Bruins.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I heard a rumor that half the UCLA team got food poisoning last night.  This might be trouble for the Bruins.


That's some shitty news. 

It's only Wednesday


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> That's some shitty news.
> 
> It's only Wednesday


You should probably give me a half a goal and we should probably have a bottle of Louis XIII as the prize for the winner...  Or in your case a $1500 gift card to Phil's BBQ.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You should probably give me a half a goal and we should probably have a bottle of Louis XIII as the prize for the winner...  Or in your case a $1500 gift card to Phil's BBQ.


"Give Me" also has a real shitty case of the Soupy Dookies. You gets Nada this week @MakeAPlay


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay that Princeton +3 Pepperdine +3 parlay sounds nice thought. My Team handicapped their tails off this week. Does it it sound about right? 



MakeAPlay said:


> You should probably give me a half a goal and we should probably have a bottle of Louis XIII as the prize for the winner...  Or in your case a $1500 gift card to Phil's BBQ.


If we ever do 1500 just leave it in the bag. 

JUMP


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> "Give Me" also has a real shitty case of the Soupy Dookies. You gets Nada this week @MakeAPlay


Okay but they might not even field a full team.  I heard the injured keeper is starting because she is a vegan.  Lot's of "Q's" in the starting XI.  Pepperdine is the favorite....


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Okay but they might not even field a full team.  I heard the injured keeper is starting because she is a vegan.  Lot's of "Q's" in the starting XI.  Pepperdine is the favorite....


Was it bad fish that they ate?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay that Princeton +3 Pepperdine +3 parlay sounds nice thought. My Team handicapped their tails off this week. Does it it sound about right?
> 
> 
> If we ever do 1500 just leave it in the bag.
> 
> JUMP


I'll take the over in the Santa Clara/Stanford game with the over being 5 goals.  I'll take the under in the UCLA/Pepperdine game.  Under 5.5 goals.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Was it bad fish that they ate?


I'm not at liberty to say but it will have an effect on the game.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I'll take the over in the Santa Clara/Stanford game with the over being 5 goals.  I'll take the under in the UCLA/Pepperdine game.  Under 5.5 goals.


I enjoy your Mean over your silly

Those o/u are silly


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I enjoy your Mean over your silly
> 
> Those o/u are silly


I'm in a silly mood today.  My rec basketball team is 3-0 and we beat some college kids yesterday night.  Not bad for some 40 somethings.

And this meeting I am in is boring.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm in a silly mood today.  My rec basketball team is 3-0 and we beat some college kids yesterday night.  Not bad for some 40 somethings.


I don't know if you could deal with my sky hook.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm in a silly mood today.  My rec basketball team is 3-0 and we beat some college kids yesterday night.  Not bad for some 40 somethings.
> 
> And this meeting I am in is boring.


Big Ups to the 40 somethings


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know if you could deal with my sky hook.


It depends if we are talking about the first 10 minutes of the game or the last 10 minutes.  The last 10 minutes were a little tough...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> It depends if we are talking about the first 10 minutes of the game or the last 10 minutes.  The last 10 minutes were a little tough...


I haven't played in 30 years so the first 10 minutes might be my last.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't played in 30 years so the first 10 minutes might be my last.


Thank goodness the league plays two 20 minute halves with 2 time outs per team in each half.  Chasing college kids for 40 minutes can be a good workout but towards the end it can be a challenge.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't played in 30 years so the first 10 minutes might be my last.


Why?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Why?


I agree @Sheriff Joe .  Lot's of weekday rec leagues out there for basketball, flag football and soccer.  Age ain't nuthin' but a number SJ.  Don't write yourself off!


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank goodness the league plays two 20 minute halves with 2 time outs per team in each half.  Chasing college kids for 40 minutes can be a good workout but towards the end it can be a challenge.


Did you feel like you were going to throw up?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Why?


No good reason, just a bunch of excuses.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree @Sheriff Joe .  Lot's of weekday rec leagues out there for basketball, flag football and soccer.  Age ain't nuthin' but a number SJ.  Don't write yourself off!


I'm on it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Did you feel like you were going to throw up?


A little.  Running out on a fast break and going up for multiple putbacks had me ready to call Earl...


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Did you feel like you were going to throw up?


You know how it goes.  Nothing quite like full court basketball cardio...  A mix of aerobic and anaerobic activity like no other.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> A little.  Running out on a fast break and going up for multiple putbacks had me ready to call Earl...


As long as you didn't look like you were going to throw up its all good. If you do throw up do it in your Jersey.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> You know how it goes.  Nothing quite like full court basketball cardio...  A mix of aerobic and anaerobic activity like no other.


Try cyclocross (with or without the whisky hand ups).


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I'm on it.


You ain't gon be on nothing. You said the same food poisoning last year Jose.  

Don't say I never gave a food poisoning 

workout for all-around strength:
-3x6 pull-up 
-3x8 goblet squat 
-3x16 push-up
-3x8 lunge
-3x8 single-leg deadlift 
(2-3x week)

Work on the rusty ass sky hood like an artist everyday or don't ever bring it out in this forum lmao


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Try cyclocross (with or without the whisky hand ups).


That sounds super hard....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> As long as you didn't look like you were going to throw up its all good. If you do throw up do it in your Jersey.


Nope.  I've only thrown up once during a game and it wasn't basketball.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay tell me what you told yourself so that you didn't puke


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay tell me what you told yourself so that you didn't puke


i wasn't at the point of puking.  I was winded and still pushing.  It takes a lot of exertion and heat for me to puke.  Think 13-15 play drive, a one play turnover and then another 10 play drive.  That will get me to puke.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> i wasn't at the point of puking.  I was winded and still pushing.  It takes a lot of exertion and heat for me to puke.  Think 13-15 play drive, a one play turnover and then another 10 play drive.  That will get me to puke.


@MakeAPlay some are cut or as you say engineered

For such drives and situations 

Oh and bad tackling and ball security


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay some are cut or as you say engineered
> 
> For such drives and situations
> 
> Oh and bad tackling and ball security


Some are but regardless it has to be trained.  Either way such situations aren't for the feint of heart.  The good news is even though I puked we won....  I even have a few good pictures from the game.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> That sounds super hard....


That is why I don't race anymore. I don't need to pay money to feel like crap, I can do that for free.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Some are but regardless it has to be trained.  Either way such situations aren't for the feint of heart.  The good news is even though I puked we won....  I even have a few good pictures from the game.


Pictures are nice but it's the moment I care about. So you puked cause of the situation or was it heat related?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pictures are nice but it's the moment I care about. So you puked cause of the situation or was it heat related?


Here was the situation.  A particular team in a particular sport drove the length of the field on a hot early October day only to be stopped on 4th down during a 13-15 play drive (I can't remember which it was over 20 years ago).  I went to the sideline and guzzled down a couple cups of Gatorade and on the second play of the drive the other team got a turnover that forced me back onto the field with a full stomach.  They then went on a 8-10 play drive and on the 9th play I puked on the field and came off for a sub.  I went back in the next play.

So a combination of heat, fatigue and a full stomach.  Does that make sense?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Here was the situation.  A particular team in a particular sport drove the length of the field on a hot early October day only to be stopped on 4th down during a 13-15 play drive (I can't remember which it was over 20 years ago).  I went to the sideline and guzzled down a couple cups of Gatorade and on the second play of the drive the other team got a turnover that forced me back onto the field with a full stomach.  They then went on a 8-10 play drive and on the 9th play I puked on the field and came off for a sub.  I went back in the next play.
> 
> So a combination of heat, fatigue and a full stomach.  Does that make sense?


No nerves at all?


----------



## The Driver

Did you know Gatorade was so called engineered in some University of Florida lab? That crap gives me the food poisoning. Water stays down better and is easier to puke.


----------



## The Driver

What was the mood when the turnover happened? Did you feel the bubble guts then or did you start getting it during that big drive?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> No nerves at all?


I've been in MANY bigger games than that.  That one was just a blip.  Try playing in front of 107k plus in Knoxville or 100k plus in Ann Arbor....  Not to mention Tom Brady on the bench in one and Peyton Manning dropping bombs in the other.


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to the 40 somethings


You kids...I swear!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What was the mood when the turnover happened? Did you feel the bubble guts then or did you start getting it during that big drive?


I got it after chasing somebody down and laying them out.  Anaerobic activity after a ton of aerobic plus lots in your stomach equals no bueno.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I got it after chasing somebody down and laying them out.  Anaerobic activity after a ton of aerobic plus lots in your stomach equals no bueno.


Sounds like a bad case of food poisoning


----------



## The Driver

Or broken coverage


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Sounds like a bad case of food poisoning


Not at all.  I was fine and had quite a few tackles.  Trust me if you did the same thing I would be surprised if you didn't puke.  The exertion in that game can be intense.  Not to mention Pasadena can be warm in October.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Or broken coverage


That is a funny assumption.  You aren't a football guy are you?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You ain't gon be on nothing. You said the same food poisoning last year Jose.
> 
> Don't say I never gave a food poisoning
> 
> workout for all-around strength:
> -3x6 pull-up
> -3x8 goblet squat
> -3x16 push-up
> -3x8 lunge
> -3x8 single-leg deadlift
> (2-3x week)
> 
> Work on the rusty ass sky hood like an artist everyday or don't ever bring it out in this forum lmao


That was my shot in HS, the only way to get it over the big dudes.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> I've been in MANY bigger games than that.  That one was just a blip.  Try playing in front of 107k plus in Knoxville or 100k plus in Ann Arbor....  Not to mention Tom Brady on the bench in one and Peyton Manning dropping bombs in the other.


As I recall, that game in Knoxville was hot as hell, too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> As I recall, that game in Knoxville was hot as hell, too.


Hot and loud!  I remember Peyton and I getting interviewed by Michelle Tafoya before the game and it was hard to not sweat.  I am not a big fan of the South (humidity and bugs) but on game day those SEC stadiums are something to behold.  I thought that Lincoln was something.  It's pretty amazing to see 5% of the state's population at a game.  The party boats on the river next to the stadium were pretty cool...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> I heard a rumor that half the UCLA team got food poisoning last night.  This might be trouble for the Bruins.


Come on! No way! I hope this is a joke.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Hot and loud!  I remember Peyton and I getting interviewed by Michelle Tafoya before the game and it was hard to not sweat.  I am not a big fan of the South (humidity and bugs) but on game day those SEC stadiums are something to behold.  I thought that Lincoln was something.  It's pretty amazing to see 5% of the state's population at a game.  The party boats on the river next to the stadium were pretty cool...





MakeAPlay said:


> Hot and loud!  I remember Peyton and I getting interviewed by Michelle Tafoya before the game and it was hard to not sweat.  I am not a big fan of the South (humidity and bugs) but on game day those SEC stadiums are something to behold.  I thought that Lincoln was something.  It's pretty amazing to see 5% of the state's population at a game.  The party boats on the river next to the stadium were pretty cool...


Was it busted coverage or the bugs or the heat?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Come on! No way! I hope this is a joke.
> 
> View attachment 1433


It's a good thing for the Waves.  Most of the team ill.  The backup keeper getting the start.  Come 7pm it won't matter because it's game on.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay was it a little part nerves

In front of 107k real ones lmao

Or We can't blame it on the Gatorade with all that dang sugar


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay was it a little part nerves
> 
> In front of 107k real ones lmao
> 
> Or We can't blame it on the Gatorade with all that dang sugar


You are pretty far off.  Two different games in two different years.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You are pretty far off.  Two different games in two different years.


Que


----------



## The Driver

No the basketball game

@MakeAPlay all this time I have read you as a woman username. Now unless you share the user name with a person who played division something Athletics on tv

I bet you that $1500 in gift cards your poop has throw up in it.

@MakeAPlay you share username or were you caught offsides dreaming about a story you heard or may have seen? 

If you share username you have to wait until the ref waves you in 

Can't be rushing onto the playing area or it will be cray cray


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> As I recall, that game in Knoxville was hot as hell, too.


And this game


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> And this game


Again you are confusing games.


----------



## The Driver

Names or games 

Only thing I am confused about was I always read you as a woman username. 


MakeAPlay said:


> Again you are confusing games.


Que


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> No the basketball game
> 
> @MakeAPlay all this time I have read you as a woman username. Now unless you share the user name with a person who played division something Athletics on tv
> 
> I bet you that $1500 in gift cards your poop has throw up in it.
> 
> @MakeAPlay you share username or were you caught offsides dreaming about a story you heard or may have seen?
> 
> If you share username you have to wait until the ref waves you in
> 
> Can't be rushing onto the playing area or it will be cray cray


Share my username?  Those that know me know about me.  Those that don't.  I don't believe that I have ever used a gender specific word regarding myself.  Again those that know me know me.  Those that don't are left to read between the lines.  I don't recount the experiences of others.  I have plenty of my own and yes I played high level D1 and a little more.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Names or games
> 
> Only thing I am confused about was I always read you as a woman username.
> Que


My username is MakeAPlay.  Is that gender specific?

Just remember I play 3D chess while most around these parts play checkers.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> My username is MakeAPlay.  Is that gender specific?
> 
> Just remember I play 3D chess while most around these parts play checkers.


Ever throw up in a 3D Chess match


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Ever throw up in a 3D Chess match


Nope nope.  I told you the only situation in which I have called Earl.  You figure it out from there.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope nope.


You stuttered


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Ever throw up in a 3D Chess match


My chess game is tight.  Remember the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You stuttered


No I'm posting on my phone while drinking a West Coast IPA and eating some snacks.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> My chess game is tight.  Remember the apple doesn't fall far from the tree....


Chess checkers all the same food poisoning 

Mistakes end up costing pieces or goals 

Soccer isnt Football that player has to sub out or throw up 

What do apples have to do with this?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> It's a good thing for the Waves.  Most of the team ill.  The backup keeper getting the start.  Come 7pm it won't matter because it's game on.


I don't see this as a good thing for the Waves, for two reasons:

1) The Waves intentionally schedule the best/most challenging opponents and WANT their best.
2) Any success realized against a diminished  opponent will be written off as such.

Plus, I'm skeptical on this illness thing. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> No I'm posting on my phone while drinking a West Coast IPA and eating some snacks.


I don't know where "The Driver" came from but  out of nowhere this past week, he/she is just playing head games. For what reason, I have no idea.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't see this as a good thing for the Waves, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) The Waves intentionally schedule the best/most challenging opponents and WANT their best.
> 2) Any success realized against a diminished  opponent will be written off as such.
> 
> Plus, I'm skeptical on this illness thing. I'll believe it when I see it.


That's one of reasons that I like you @SpeedK1llz , you can read between the lines.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't see this as a good thing for the Waves, for two reasons:
> 
> 1) The Waves intentionally schedule the best/most challenging opponents and WANT their best.
> 2) Any success realized against a diminished  opponent will be written off as such.
> 
> Plus, I'm skeptical on this illness thing. I'll believe it when I see it.





SpeedK1llz said:


> I don't know where "The Driver" came from but  out of nowhere this past week, he/she is just playing head games. For what reason, I have no idea.


I'm a male


----------



## The Driver

I have never spoken ill  toward anyone's dd or whatever the letters or for boys


----------



## The Driver

Oh and I've been here for a minute.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I'm a male


Cool


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Cool


What gender were you when you called out all the Mitches you speak of?

When you mentioned their club and their dd? 

Were you male or female?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I have never spoken ill  toward anyone's dd or whatever the letters or for boys


This is true.  You are all good with me.  I don't always understand what you mean but you are good with me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What gender were you when you called out all the Mitches you speak of?
> 
> When you mentioned their club and their dd?
> 
> Were you male or female?


A Mitch is a Mitch regardless of who I am.  I promise you that those mitch's talking yayo wouldn't do it to my face and if they did I would have another $500 bail for assault.

3D chess. Please remember


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What gender were you when you called out all the Mitches you speak of?
> 
> When you mentioned their club and their dd?
> 
> Were you male or female?


My gender never changes.  What do the kids  say nowadays. Gender Neutral?


----------



## The Driver

@SpeedK1llz food poisoning is headgames


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @SpeedK1llz food poisoning is headgames


Umm speed has my phone number and is hip to the script.  Are you?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> A Mitch is a Mitch regardless of who I am.  I promise you that those mitch's talking yayo wouldn't do it to my face and if they did I would have another $500 bail for assault.
> 
> 3D chess. Please remember





MakeAPlay said:


> A Mitch is a Mitch regardless of who I am.  I promise you that those mitch's talking yayo wouldn't do it to my face and if they did I would have another $500 bail for assault.
> 
> 3D chess. Please remember


If bail is involved you gon have to give up that gender or as they say make up your mind

If you talk about my dd like you did the Mitches as you say. We gon need more gift cards because the bail gon be more then $500.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm speed has my phone number and is hip to the script.  Are you?


Umm I wasn't talking to speee


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> If bail is involved you gon have to give up that gender or as they say make up your mind
> 
> If you talk about my dd like you did the Mitches as you say. We gon need more gift cards because the bail gon be more then $500.


Again you read between the lines.  I'm not worried about the bail.  I can handle myself and I give out an open invitation to all comers to get froggy and test me.  Again the apple don't fall far from the tree and this tree is an old growth oak that serves up apples of break yo a$$ off.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Umm I wasn't talking to speee


Are you high?  You mentioned speed.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Again you read between the lines.  I'm not worried about the bail.  I can handle myself and I give out an open invitation to all comers to get froggy and test me.  Again the apple don't fall far from the tree and this tree is an old growth oak that serves up apples of break yo a$$ off.


Que


----------



## The Driver

I said This Pepperdine UCLA match was gon be bigger then the Kardashians


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Que


Es claro.  Verdad?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I said This Pepperdine UCLA match was gon be bigger then the Kardashians


You people are creeping me out.
Get a room.
Weird shit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I said This Pepperdine UCLA match was gon be bigger then the Kardashians


You must be thinking about Stanford/UCLA.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are creeping me out.
> Get a room.
> Weird shit.


what's weird about it?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people are creeping me out.
> Get a room.
> Weird shit.


Come on RF.  I'm just having fun.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Come on RF.  I'm just having fun.


The hair on the back of my neck is standing at attention.
Its a free country.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You must be thinking about Stanford/UCLA.


Nope the Pepperdine game this Friday 

You know the $700 bottle of wine 

I believe it was a 2017 bottle of my Baby better win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The hair on the back of my neck is standing at attention.
> Its a free country.


Now you are getting weird.  I'm just going to wait until Saturday.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Nope the Pepperdine game this Friday
> 
> You know the $700 bottle of wine
> 
> I believe it was a 2017 bottle of my Baby better win.


Again you are mistaken.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Now you are getting weird.  I'm just going to wait until Saturday.  Good luck to your player.





The Driver said:


> Nope the Pepperdine game this Friday
> 
> You know the $700 bottle of wine
> 
> I believe it was a 2017 bottle of my Baby better win.


All hat no cattle.


----------



## The Driver

That is weird 

How it went from Charity Auctions with $700 bottles wine

To bail money and ass kickings


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Funniest part is that it was just two of you lapping it up for about seventeen pages.
Slurp, slurp.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Funniest part is that it was just two of you lapping it up for about seventeen pages.
> Slurp, slurp.


No the gender less comments were funny 

Come on Ricky Fandango @MakeAPlay said you were a straight shooter. That was a funny part as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No the gender less comments were funny
> 
> Come on Ricky Fandango @MakeAPlay said you were a straight shooter. That was a funny part as well.


I think its all hilarious.
Ill buy the first round at the beanery.
Holy Shit, you people are sensitive.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think its all hilarious.
> Ill buy the first round at the beanery.
> Holy Shit, you people are sensitive.


Sensitive? Have you ever had food poisoning and was forced to play your back up keeper?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Sensitive? Have you ever had food poisoning and was forced to play your back up keeper?


lol.
I never get sick.
Even if I do, I swallow the puke and go to work.

I wont take less than three.
Not talking to you.
I know you get weak in the knees.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Sensitive? Have you ever had food poisoning and was forced to play your back up keeper?


btw, I wasnt talking about the players.
I was talking about you.

If they had food poisoning, Im truly sorry.


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango you believe Pepperdine really needs 3 on some friendly wagers type stuff? 

I'll be weak at the knees then.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango you believe Pepperdine really needs 3 on some friendly wagers type stuff?
> 
> I'll be weak at the knees then.


It is what it is.
Im never the guy who shows up at the luau with just rice.
Think about it.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> It is what it is.
> Im never the guy who shows up at the luau with just rice.
> Think about it.


 You still won't get 3 points


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You still won't get 3 points


Still a couple days for the men on the forum to think about it.
You keep crunching the numbers and sucking your thumb.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Still a couple days for the men on the forum to think about it.
> You keep crunching the numbers and sucking your thumb.


 Ricky big Ups to you and all the Pepp parents. Big Ups to all the UCLA players as well.


----------



## Mystery Train

Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


HOT! HOT! LOCA!  LOCA! LOCA! LOCA! 
Touchdown one of the Pepperdine dds. It's all about space and how you use that space.


----------



## The Driver

Busted coverage


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


The reason I called that a busted play is because you either alerted my offense or offered a wolf ticket but thanks either way I will put it in the back of the net. Duh hell I meant touchdown Pepperdine


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


Doing this for all you MITCHES that piggybacked this blitz package all this time. Oh and I will be Mr West as long as my dd or yalls dds get left out


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


Your wolfticket I mean post was Rec league ish


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Kanye is crazy.  But not gonna lie, MAP, at one point I could swear you did refer to yourself as a "SoCal girl" last year ...but now that is cleared up, Driver/Kanye better hope he doesn't have to pick up a safety blitz.  LOL


@Sheriff Joe which part made you rate this post funny

The SoCal girl part or the Blitz warning?


----------



## Mystery Train

*slowly backs out of the room


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> *slowly backs out of the room


Stay and watch this blitz pick up

You sold the wolf ticket 

You tagged me in it right


----------



## Mystery Train

Ok, Mr. West, let me help you out, cause you seem to be having trouble reading the room.  I'm not the former Div 1 safety who used to hit dudes so hard snot bubbles come out of their noses.  That's the other one.  Hence: safety blitz.  Get it now?  

Entertainment purposes only.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Ok, Mr. West, let me help you out, cause you seem to be having trouble reading the room.  I'm not the former Div 1 safety who used to hit dudes so hard snot bubbles come out of their noses.  That's the other one.  Hence: safety blitz.  Get it now?
> 
> Entertainment purposes only.


I didn't ask for help and I never tagged you in any post until you tagged me Mr Train or is it Mrs? Damn this is funny but anyways a D1 player of any sport doesn't need your help. Got it?


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> I didn't ask for help and I never tagged you in any post until you tagged me Mr Train or is it Mrs? Damn this is funny but anyways a D1 player of any sport doesn't need your help. Got it?


For sure MAP doesn't need any help.  And I enjoy clowning with you as much as reading your posts.  But you are still bat sh*t crazy.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> For sure MAP doesn't need any help.  And I enjoy clowning with you as much as reading your posts.  But you are still bat sh*t crazy.


I will take crazy not biggie. Don't call me a Socal girl though. Deal?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> @Sheriff Joe which part made you rate this post funny
> 
> The SoCal girl part or the Blitz warning?


Blitz


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky big Ups to you and all the Pepp parents. Big Ups to all the UCLA players as well.


"Ups" to you and all the Stanford parents as well.
Am I warm?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> "Ups" to you and all the Stanford parents as well.
> Am I warm?


No Sir


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Ok, Mr. West, let me help you out, cause you seem to be having trouble reading the room.  I'm not the former Div 1 safety who used to hit dudes so hard snot bubbles come out of their noses.  That's the other one.  Hence: safety blitz.  Get it now?
> 
> Entertainment purposes only.


She looks like she could run through some people. lol.
Im impressed that she can still pull rebounds from a bunch of twenty sumthin dudes.
One beast of a lady.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No Sir


Good luck to you and your daughter.
Im sure she's on the A list.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to you and your daughter.
> Im sure she's on the A list.


Ricky good luck to your daughter


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Blitz


Oh I thought it was post #54 of this thread

That was funny


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> I will take crazy not biggie. Don't call me a Socal girl though. Deal?


Yes, sir.


----------



## The Driver

Oh good I thought I broke Division 1 college thread 

On the Eve of the Grand Old Pepperdine UCLA match


----------



## The Driver

Are we done handicapping this game? 

Oh and of course for entertainment purposes only


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Oh I thought it was post #54 of this thread
> 
> That was funny


That was a long time ago, we have worked the kinks out.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> That was a long time ago, we have worked the kinks out.


Oh my


----------



## gkrent

Things have gotten weirder and weirder in this thread and it all started around the Texas A&M vs Pepp match.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Oh my


Just think of the possibilities, if MAP and I can be friendly after all we have been through, world peace will be no problem.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think of the possibilities, if MAP and I can be friendly after all we have been through, world peace will be no problem.


Which MAP?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> A Mitch is a Mitch regardless of who I am.  I promise you that those mitch's talking yayo wouldn't do it to my face and if they did I would have another $500 bail for assault.
> 
> 3D chess. Please remember





Sheriff Joe said:


> Just think of the possibilities, if MAP and I can be friendly after all we have been through, world peace will be no problem.


This MAP?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Do you own Fox News or are you just a sycophant?  Regardless of how we are getting along doesn't change the facts.  That info is fake and so is a lot what Fox puts out there.  If you can't agree with that then we will have to agree to disagree.


Oh Jose?


----------



## push_up

Amy Thorne or Abdul Mccullough.  Either way, I know who the mitch is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Amy Thorne or Abdul Mccullough.  Either way, I know who the mitch is.


You are clearly.  Anytime you want to get froggy I will give you my number and you can show me in person.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Amy Thorne or Abdul Mccullough.  Either way, I know who the mitch is.


Not only are you a pansy but you are dumb too.  No surprise from a pedophile.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> This MAP?


3D chess.  Get with the program.  I'm done with this until Saturday.  If it wasn't for pushpop's mitch a$$ I wouldn't have bothered.  @SpeedK1llz , @gkrent and @Ricky Fandango good luck to all of your young ladies tomorrow.  Too many juveniles on this thread.  I like to keep the conversation between those with skin in the game.

It should be a good one!


----------



## push_up

Who am I, mitch?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Who am I, mitch?


PM me your number and I will tell you in person.  You are such a pu$$y.  Whenever you are ready to not be a punk mitch I'm ready and willing to give you a lesson for free...


----------



## push_up

Who am I?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Oh Jose?


I don't know what that means, but like I have said before, MAP knows more about soccer than just about anyone I know and it helps me to get my daughter where she wants to go.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't know what that means, but like I have said before, MAP knows more about soccer than just about anyone I know and it helps me to get my daughter where she wants to go.


OK Joseph


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> This MAP?


That's the one.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the one.


Okay Joey


----------



## LBSoccer

I like to follow along. My daughter has aged out but I like to see how everyone is doing, being in the soccer scene for many years you get to meet lots of cool kids and parents. @MAP you had me fooled or maybe I'm still fooled, either way thanks for sharing. The knowledge always on point and informative.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> 3D chess.  Get with the program.  I'm done with this until Saturday.  If it wasn't for pushpop's mitch a$$ I wouldn't have bothered.  @SpeedK1llz , @gkrent and @Ricky Fandango good luck to all of your young ladies tomorrow.  Too many juveniles on this thread.  I like to keep the conversation between those with skin in the game.
> 
> It should be a good one!


So we aren't pre gaming at the watering hole 

Or am I not invited?


----------



## The Driver

I was planning on bringing Frog Legs and a bottle to the luau

Who brings just rice?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Who am I?


Why don't you ask Emma?


----------



## outside!

push_up said:


> Who am I?


That is one of my favorite Jackie Chan movies.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

outside! said:


> That is one of my favorite Jackie Chan movies.


Jackie Chan is a commie.


----------



## Mystery Train

It doesn't matter to me if MAP is either a supportive soccer dad who used to play big time football and eats trolls for breakfast or the world's hardest talking former gymnast soccer mom (which is what some of us thought until yesterday) or neither of those things.  When you are a high profile parent with a high profile kid playing at the levels she's at, you can be as transparent or as mysterious (see what I did there?) as you want to be on a public forum.  I get it.  My kid's just in HS, but the info from MAP has always been appreciated.  

Good luck to everyone with DD's playing this week.  

Where can I catch that Pepp/UCLA game online or TV?  Gonna be fun!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jackie Chan is a commie.


No he isnt.
He's a capitalist with a capital C.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> It doesn't matter to me if MAP is either a supportive soccer dad who used to play big time football and eats trolls for breakfast or the world's hardest talking former gymnast soccer mom (which is what some of us thought until yesterday) or neither of those things.  When you are a high profile parent with a high profile kid playing at the levels she's at, you can be as transparent or as mysterious (see what I did there?) as you want to be on a public forum.  I get it.  My kid's just in HS, but the info from MAP has always been appreciated.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with DD's playing this week.
> 
> Where can I catch that Pepp/UCLA game online or TV?  Gonna be fun!


Pac 12 network.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> So we aren't pre gaming at the watering hole
> 
> Or am I not invited?


Ill be there.
I dont care if Im invited or not.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Jackie Chan is a commie.


Maybe on paper, but we all know he is not. However, like every other communist there is a true capitalist trying to break through.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> It doesn't matter to me if MAP is either a supportive soccer dad who used to play big time football and eats trolls for breakfast or the world's hardest talking former gymnast soccer mom (which is what some of us thought until yesterday) or neither of those things.  When you are a high profile parent with a high profile kid playing at the levels she's at, you can be as transparent or as mysterious (see what I did there?) as you want to be on a public forum.  I get it.  My kid's just in HS, but the info from MAP has always been appreciated.
> 
> Good luck to everyone with DD's playing this week.
> 
> Where can I catch that Pepp/UCLA game online or TV?  Gonna be fun!


I guess I am suppose to take a few of may daughters team mates to the LMU vs USC game tomorrow. Go LMU!


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @CaliKlines is such a hater.  He will have his comeuppance though.  His dreams are about to be crushed next season.  D1 soccer is cruel and no amount of daddy a$$kissing can buy minutes in college.  @CaliKlines you can keep hating all you want but I know you watched the game and saw my kid dominating.  You are a scrub.  Keep lurking and you heard it here first you are in for a lot of tear filled calls next season!


@CaliKlines if your player gets homesick

Send her 1 package of IN N Out spread and tell her to tough it up until break. That the SoCal Way

#3DChess


----------



## The Driver

The night before the Pepp UCLA match and this place is crickets 

Mask Off?


----------



## push_up

Mystery Train said:


> It doesn't matter to me if MAP is either a supportive soccer dad who used to play big time football and eats trolls for breakfast or the world's hardest talking former gymnast soccer mom (which is what some of us thought until yesterday) or neither of those things.  When you are a high profile parent with a high profile kid playing at the levels she's at, you can be as transparent or as mysterious (see what I did there?) as you want to be on a public forum.


What a homer!


----------



## push_up

Amy Thorne (AKA MAP) ran away with her tail between her legs.  UCLA staff basically told her to stop posting on this forum.

Abdul the Mitch has taken over her account.  Funny stuff coming from a low-life.  http://www.ocregister.com/2010/06/23/man-arrested-during-sixth-grade-graduation/


----------



## The Driver

Kennedy Faulknor #6


----------



## CaliKlines

The Driver said:


> @CaliKlines if your player gets homesick
> 
> Send her 1 package of IN N Out spread and tell her to tough it up until break. That the SoCal Way
> 
> #3DChess


According to some, she won't be there long enough to get hungry.


----------



## The Driver

CaliKlines said:


> According to some, she won't be there long enough to get hungry.


I gave you the Protip

It's all mental


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> Kennedy Faulknor #6


Beast


----------



## The Driver

Both Pookie and RayRay speak highly of #6 and says she is a line changer 
#6 gets the start and all bets are off


----------



## The Driver

All bets are for entertainment purposes only of course


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Amy Thorne (AKA MAP) ran away with her tail between her legs.  UCLA staff basically told her to stop posting on this forum.
> 
> Abdul the Mitch has taken over her account.  Funny stuff coming from a low-life.  http://www.ocregister.com/2010/06/23/man-arrested-during-sixth-grade-graduation/


You are as dumb as a brick.  You know what you can do when you are ready tough guy.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> 3D chess.  Get with the program.  I'm done with this until Saturday.  If it wasn't for pushpop's mitch a$$ I wouldn't have bothered.  @SpeedK1llz , @gkrent and @Ricky Fandango good luck to all of your young ladies tomorrow.  Too many juveniles on this thread.  I like to keep the conversation between those with skin in the game.
> 
> It should be a good one!


Thank you MAP! Same to you and yours.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

push_up said:


> Amy Thorne (AKA MAP) ran away with her tail between her legs.  UCLA staff basically told her to stop posting on this forum.
> 
> Abdul the Mitch has taken over her account.  Funny stuff coming from a low-life.  http://www.ocregister.com/2010/06/23/man-arrested-during-sixth-grade-graduation/


Well, I guess if any Mitch's had any doubt that MAP would indeed get "froggy", you can put those to rest.

By my book,  "stuff" happens, that was 10 years ago and MAP is a good dude.


----------



## The Driver

Today is the  non conference Local Crosstown rival match

It's


SpeedK1llz said:


> Well, I guess if any Mitch's had any doubt that MAP would indeed get "froggy", you can put those to rest.
> 
> By my book,  "stuff" happens, that was 10 years ago and MAP is a good dude.


Cute


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ill be there.
> I dont care if Im invited or not.


Good luck to all your kids tonight and don't beat each other up.
I am putting Ricky in charge of keeping the peace.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good luck to all your kids tonight and don't beat each other up.
> I am putting Ricky in charge of keeping the peace.


Another wolfticket 

Ain't gon be no beating up

#3dimensional #wolftickets


----------



## The Driver

Which Dimension is running the User Name today? 

Dad
Mom 
Kiddo

Pookie has odds on it if you want to wager

#3dimensional #handicapping


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Well, I guess if any Mitch's had any doubt that MAP would indeed get "froggy", you can put those to rest.
> 
> By my book,  "stuff" happens, that was 10 years ago and MAP is a good dude.


Ribbet #3dimensional


----------



## The Driver

RIBBET for $500 Alex


----------



## The Driver

Where are all the moms that met a version of MAP? 

#3dimensional #handicapping


----------



## The Driver

No one today I believe the D1 coaches ain't playing the share the User Names with the fam no mo


----------



## gkrent

I feel like I need to start another thread....


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I feel like I need to start another thread....


You better ask one of the Maps.


----------



## Fact

push_up said:


> Amy Thorne (AKA MAP) ran away with her tail between her legs.  UCLA staff basically told her to stop posting on this forum.
> 
> Abdul the Mitch has taken over her account.  Funny stuff coming from a low-life.  http://www.ocregister.com/2010/06/23/man-arrested-during-sixth-grade-graduation/


Wait, so are you saying that college coaches actually look at this site and that it is not ok to bet on your kid's college team? LOL!  I was wondering when her BS would catch up with her.  But why let Size 13 back on this site after making negative comments about Dom's kid and threatening people with his shoe up their you know what?


----------



## The Driver

Kardashians ain't got nothing on this thread. 

Why move it this thread


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> Wait, so are you saying that college coaches actually look at this site and that it is not ok to bet on your kid's college team? LOL!  I was wondering when her BS would catch up with her.  But why let Size 13 back on this site after making negative comments about Dom's kid and threatening people with his shoe up their you know what?


This is all for entertainment purposes only


----------



## Fact

The Driver said:


> This is all for entertainment purposes only


Yay ask Pete Rose about entertainment.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> Yay ask Pete Rose about entertainment.


That's what made me post for entertainment purposes only in the beginning 

That's when I knew it was #3dimensional or at least #2D

Most people would know better if the were of former D1 stock


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Wait, so are you saying that college coaches actually look at this site and that it is not ok to bet on your kid's college team? LOL!  I was wondering when her BS would catch up with her.  But why let Size 13 back on this site after making negative comments about Dom's kid and threatening people with his shoe up their you know what?


One of those things that make you go hmm right. You are weak @Fact .  This is the adult forum try to keep up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Today is the  non conference Local Crosstown rival match
> 
> It's
> 
> Cute


This is not a rivalry match I am sorry to inform you.  18-3-1 speaks volumes.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> This is not a rivalry match I am sorry to inform you.  18-3-1 speaks volumes.


Pookie don't give AF he says this game is the game of the year outside of the WV Princeton game. I read the same thing also Pepperdine hasn't won since 2010 Pookie has resources as well


----------



## MakeAPlay

@push_up Do you remember this?  Who cares about some fake reason why somebody would pick such a crappy school.

*Macy Horn, Midfielder, SC del Sol/Red Mountain*
*Class*: 2019
*Commitment*: Oklahoma

A very dedicated, hardworking, athletic and disciplined player; Macy Horn seeks to push herself and her teammates to be the best they can be on the field.

The Arizona native recently targeted a Big 12 school as her future college home.

“I decided to commit to Oklahoma because they are not only incredibly successful in Division I but also have a great style of play and I would fit in perfectly with their program,” she told TopDrawerSoccer.

After considering schools out west and some programs in Texas, Horn noted Oklahoma’s playing style and team chemistry as big draws, not to mention the academic options.

“I really loved the style of play, team dynamics and the coaching staff as aspects of the soccer program,” she said. “I loved the atmosphere, campus, environment, and their wide variety of majors especially their Law program at OU."

Horn is the first player to commit to join Oklahoma in 2019.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay the woman or the other dimensions has joined up

That's not a Black Man on the mic now

Trust me


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay with the size 13 shoe wouldn't tall like this


----------



## The Driver

Sounds like a mad Orange County white women or a kid


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay with the size 13 shoe and who throw up in a game doesn't talk that much 

Stop using the brother to back up the shit you start


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay the woman or the other dimensions has joined up
> 
> That's not a Black Man on the mic now
> 
> Trust me


@The Driver you have no idea.  Are you the expert on the subject now?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay with the size 13 shoe and who throw up in a game doesn't talk that much
> 
> Stop using the brother to back up the shit you start


@The Driver WTF are you talking about?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @The Driver you have no idea.  Are you the expert on the subject now?


I bet you that $500 you keep on you for bail Bruh

It don't sound like you and I am an expert Bruh


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I bet you that $500 you keep on you for bail Bruh
> 
> It don't sound like you and I am an expert Bruh


You have my number.


----------



## The Driver

I told one of the other @MakeAPlay I don't do PMs bruh


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I told one of the other @MakeAPlay I don't do PMs bruh


And I don't play games bruh. @The Driver


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> And I don't play games bruh. @The Driver


What did I do to you Bruh


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay I ain't shit bruh


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What did I do to you Bruh


I didn't say you did anything.  I just can't understand any of your posts and it is a little exhausting.  You want to hype up a game that might be a little anticlimactic.  Pepperdine has a good defense and an excellent team but their goals against very well might double this game.  It's all good.  I will be heading to the game shortly.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say you did anything.  I just can't understand any of your posts and it is a little exhausting.  You want to hype up a game that might be a little anticlimactic.  Pepperdine has a good defense and an excellent team but their goals against very well might double this game.  It's all good.  I will be heading to the game shortly.


Negro you told me you keep bail money on you because I asked why did you puke 

I didn't asked you about no bail money

Come on bruh when you mentioned Bail money that made my $hit hard

Then your friends jumped up and cosigner your bail money

My friends said they hope it's a cashier's check 

Then the old man in San Diego who  Phil's BBQ said a real one would not shout that out.


----------



## The Driver

Huh


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say you did anything.  I just can't understand any of your posts and it is a little exhausting.  You want to hype up a game that might be a little anticlimactic.  Pepperdine has a good defense and an excellent team but their goals against very well might double this game.  It's all good.  I will be heading to the game shortly.


You give out the brothers number again huh?


----------



## The Driver

For some reason yay yay dude sounds like a lady


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say you did anything.  I just can't understand any of your posts and it is a little exhausting.  You want to hype up a game that might be a little anticlimactic.  Pepperdine has a good defense and an excellent team but their goals against very well might double this game.  It's all good.  I will be heading to the game shortly.


Good luck today.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> @The Driver you have no idea.  Are you the expert on the subject now?


Some what of an expert 

I am half black


----------



## The Driver

My mom is Black and my dad is Blacker then a MF

I'm an expert


----------



## The Driver

These fruits don't hang from a tree though 

We don't even let them fall at all


----------



## The Driver

Where's all the Mitches and former Mitches who rate my $hit dumb all the time


----------



## The Driver

Reformed Mitches I should say


----------



## The Driver

Now let me get my Pre Game on

@MakeAPlay the parental side of the user name... 

Good Luck today 

your player is a beast and a model for many kids in the OC

She dont need no bullying to make her shine. Ask the dds who follow her

And to you Pepp parents good luck to your dds as well 

Touchy ass people


----------



## Legendary FC

The Driver said:


> Now let me get my Pre Game on
> 
> @MakeAPlay the parental side of the user name...
> 
> Good Luck today
> 
> your player is a beast and a model for many kids in the OC
> 
> She dont need no bullying to make her shine. Ask the dds who follow her
> 
> And to you Pepp parents good luck to your dds as well
> 
> Touchy ass people


And good luck to your player against BYU.

#3DCHESS
#OOPS


----------



## The Driver

Legendary FC said:


> And good luck to your player against BYU.
> 
> #3DCHESS
> #OOPS


I told you I ain't shit. Have you ever throw up in a match of 3D chess? 

#3dimensional #handicapping


----------



## The Driver

Notice my tone none.


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> Where's all the Mitches and former Mitches who rate my $hit dumb all the time


No Mitch's here hoss.... Your soliloquy is cracking me up and preppin for some good ol beverages, futbol and football this weekend


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> No Mitch's here hoss.... Your soliloquy is cracking me up and preppin for some good ol beverages, futbol and football this weekend


For entertainment purposes only Hoss


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I told you I ain't shit. Have you ever throw up in a match of 3D chess?
> 
> #3dimensional #handicapping


Nope.  Have you ever thrown up in a 4D basketball game.  A high level game?  Maybe somewhere in wine country?  You know like Paso Robles or San Luis Obispo?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Notice my tone none.


Notice mine. Good luck tonight.


----------



## outside!

"Maintain low tones!"

Coneheads


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves & Bruins no score at half...good game.
Looks like Speeds player went down with a knee injury....I hope she's alright...


----------



## Round

After all the time, being smacked in the face by reality, nothing has changed. Makes me think there is still hope.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves & Bruins 1 - 1 after 90 minutes.....
No matter what, Waves will move up in the rankings
Really good game....


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves & Bruins 1 - 1 after 90 minutes.....
> No matter what, Waves will move up in the rankings
> Really good game....


Waves been to overtime before right?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves & Bruins....are you not entertained?


----------



## The Driver

2nd ot

Pookie says relax


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> Waves been to overtime before right?


Twice this year before tonight....


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Twice this year before tonight....


Seasoned like a good cask iron skillet

Pookie says relax and ride that wave


----------



## The Driver

And now we have a Socal Local Rivals

Nice look to all the Dds


----------



## The Driver

BTW I handicapped the draws off that game


----------



## Lion Eyes

Great game....huge result for Pepperdine....

1-1 draw...


----------



## Mystery Train

Wow


----------



## Mystery Train

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves & Bruins no score at half...good game.
> Looks like Speeds player went down with a knee injury....I hope she's alright...


Any word on the injury?


----------



## Soccer43

What a game!  It was quite something to watch


----------



## The Driver

Pepp needs to behave like the favorite to win the conference from here on out 

Walk with that conference champ posture


----------



## The Driver

Crickets


----------



## The Driver

Really loud crickets


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> No Mitch's here hoss.... Your soliloquy is cracking me up and preppin for some good ol beverages, futbol and football this weekend


Soliloquy?
Holy shit ZD.


----------



## Swoosh

The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


----------



## The Driver

One loud cricket


----------



## offthecrossbar

Swoosh said:


> The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


Good game, nice USC comeback.  Go Lions!


----------



## The Driver

Same


----------



## The Driver

All these gift cards

Some even say Even say Smart Money 

Princeton easy smart money

Pepp easy that slice of W Orange in the bottom of the pool

Good Night to those who know how to enjoy the view and don't rush it

Pookie had the s conditions half line 
UCLA +2 

That was the sucka bet and all the suckas took the bait 

I'm just dancing with myself oh oh oh
Davie Bowie


----------



## gkrent

Great game, Pepp woke up after first absolutely picturesque UCLA goal at the opening of the half.  After 2nd goal it was more of a back and forth. Clearly the better team was UCLA, but Pepp had a couple of very close chances to sneak away with the W.    Their team is so deep its sick...my player said "yeah, I've met/trained with half that team in training camps.  Its like, the entire national team."  #21 is their best player bar none, but holy crap everyone else is amazing too.

Also heard on the sidelines "I just don't think they were motivated tonight"  
Excuses Excuses.  Those UCLA girls did not want to break their winning streak, fo sho.

Very worried about SpeedJr.  DD said it could be serious.  It will hurt not having her in the coming conference games should it be.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Soliloquy?
> Holy shit ZD.


Id like to say my kido's acumen is rubbin off on me, reality is its just a plagiarized.... Stephen A. Smith-ism.

Nice work this evening Pep, that tie felt like a win_ (at least from my armchair, beverage in hand perspective)_


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


I don't know that Pepperdine has ever been "picked" to win the WCC....some how being "just okay" has been just fine over the past 8 years. 
Look at the stats all you want...then take a gander at the final score. Pepperdine just left Westwood having played the #1 team in the country to a draw.
Good luck to all the ladies no matter where your playing...Say a little prayer for Speed's daughter, she was in a lot of pain when they carried her off the field....


----------



## Soccer43

Swoosh said:


> The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


If you didn't see the game this is an unfair comment.  Pepperdine fought like champions against the #1 ranked team for 110 minutes and never quit.  UCLA played hard and challenged Pepperdine the entire match.  It was an exciting game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


I need three points.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Great game, Pepp woke up after first absolutely picturesque UCLA goal at the opening of the half.  After 2nd goal it was more of a back and forth. Clearly the better team was UCLA, but Pepp had a couple of very close chances to sneak away with the W.    Their team is so deep its sick...my player said "yeah, I've met/trained with half that team in training camps.  Its like, the entire national team."  #21 is their best player bar none, but holy crap everyone else is amazing too.
> 
> Also heard on the sidelines "I just don't think they were motivated tonight"
> Excuses Excuses.  Those UCLA girls did not want to break their winning streak, fo sho.
> 
> Very worried about SpeedJr.  DD said it could be serious.  It will hurt not having her in the coming conference games should it be.


Agree 100%.
Pepperdine played the US National team, guest starring the best Canadian full national player to a 1-1 draw.
They bunkered in some in the first half, but after UCLA got one in, they played right with em, evened it up, never quit, and had a legitimate shot to win the game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Speeds daughter:
Sweetheart and great player.
We are praying for her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> The favorite in the WCC is LMU.  Pepp is just ok.  Ucla was due for a negative result.  Look at the first half stats, it tells the right story.  Careful with UCI Sunday.


Congrats on the win.
LMU is a very good team.

Has BYU won a game yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats on the win.
> LMU is a very good team.
> 
> Has BYU won a game yet?


I think they were picked to win the WCC.....


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Has BYU won a game yet?





Lion Eyes said:


> I think they were picked to win the WCC.....


Word around Provo is half of their starters are out on maternity leave...the other half is dealing with morning sickness _(Deseret News, 2017).

*sorry cougs, the devil made me do it_


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Word around Provo is half of their starters are out on maternity leave...the other half is dealing with morning sickness _(Deseret News, 2017).
> 
> *sorry cougs, the devil made me do it_


Who's the husband?
(Did I say that out loud?)


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Who's the husband?


J.Smith...of course.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> J.Smith...of course.


Needless to say, I expect BYU to kick ass in league and be right in the mix at the top of the WCC.


----------



## gefelchnik

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agree 100%.
> Pepperdine played the US National team, guest starring the best Canadian full national player to a 1-1 draw.
> They bunkered in some in the first half, but after UCLA got one in, they played right with em, evened it up, never quit, and had a legitimate shot to win the game.


To me the difference in the result was the goalkeeping.  The Pepperdine goalie made at least 3 really big saves, and several other good ones.  Ucla goalie had one shot the whole game, and it went through her legs.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gefelchnik said:


> To me the difference in the result was the goalkeeping.  The Pepperdine goalie made at least 3 really big saves, and several other good ones.  Ucla goalie had one shot the whole game, and it went through her legs.


You're right. Pep had some very good chances, but they were either just wide, just high, or off the crossbar.
I'll take BP over the Australian national team goalie every time.

UCLA was firing shots everywhere, and BP was like the the Iron Curtain, except American, and for protecting the forces of good.


----------



## gefelchnik

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're right. Pep had some very good chances, but they were either just wide, just high, or off the crossbar.
> I'll take BP over the Australian national team goalie every time.
> 
> UCLA was firing shots everywhere, and BP was like the the Iron Curtain, except American, and for protecting the forces of good.


As good and deep as ucla is, I wonder if they can keep scoring enough to overcome this.  Usually in the tournament as the games are tight the answer is no.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lots of squawking here but not a whole bunch of substance.  The goal that was called off was a huge referee blunder among many (RF you know that no call on the handball at the top of the box was BS).  There was about 25 minutes of good game and the rest was one sided.  Pepperdine's  coach had a good strategy and the keeper had the game of a lifetime.

If Pepperdine wants to hang their hat on this and if their fans and supporters really thought that was a good game then their team might not be a tournament team.  I even heard several of them say what a great first half they played with zero shots on goal.  I had to crack up.  I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.

Congrats on the victory?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take BP over the Australian national team goalie every.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## MakeAPlay

gefelchnik said:


> As good and deep as ucla is, I wonder if they can keep scoring enough to overcome this.  Usually in the tournament as the games are tight the answer is no.


You realize that every contender except them has a loss right?  The coach wasn't even mad at the team.  You will see a shorter bench in crunch time going forward.


----------



## gefelchnik

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of squawking here but not a whole bunch of substance.  The goal that was called off was a huge referee blunder among many (RF you know that no call on the handball at the top of the box was BS).  There was about 25 minutes of good game and the rest was one sided.  Pepperdine's  coach had a good strategy and the keeper had the game of a lifetime.
> 
> If Pepperdine wants to hang their hat on this and if their fans and supporters really thought that was a good game then their team might not be a tournament team.  I even heard several of them say what a great first half they played with zero shots on goal.  I had to crack up.  I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.
> 
> Congrats on the victory?


The offsides call on the goal was such a horrible call, but one that I see linespeople miss all the time.  I don't know why.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agree 100%.
> Pepperdine played the US National team, guest starring the best Canadian full national player to a 1-1 draw.
> They bunkered in some in the first half, but after UCLA got one in, they played right with em, evened it up, never quit, and had a legitimate shot to win the game.


I agree as I said to Speed in OT when they had their only really legitimate scoring chance that they could have won it there.  You are also a realist (sort of) and UCLA had so many chances to put it away it was crazy.


----------



## gefelchnik

MakeAPlay said:


> You realize that every contender except them has a loss right?  The coach wasn't even mad at the team.  You will see a shorter bench in crunch time going forward.


You have the best team.  And I know they ran a deeper bench than they would if they had to win.  

My comment was simply can you make it all the way through the tournament without a keeper playing at the same level.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gefelchnik said:


> You have the best team.  And I know they ran a deeper bench than they would if they had to win.
> 
> My comment was simply can you make it all the way through the tournament without a keeper playing at the same level.


I am not disagreeing with you in fact I agree 100%.  They weren't happy about the result or how they played.  My player had her worst game of the season and was admittedly off.  They should have won but played poorly enough to where they could have lost.  

I'm not that concerned.  They created a ton of chances and the coach and team know what is at stake.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Word around Provo is half of their starters are out on maternity leave...the other half is dealing with morning sickness _(Deseret News, 2017).
> 
> *sorry cougs, the devil made me do it_


LOL.  My dd's friend on the team just got engaged.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gefelchnik said:


> The offsides call on the goal was such a horrible call, but one that I see linespeople miss all the time.  I don't know why.


I agree.  I wasn't going to mention it but there seems to be a particular slant to what happened that simply is not 100% accurate.  Pepperdine got the result they were going for.  I just wish they hadn't subbed Fleming out with a one goal lead.


----------



## Justafan

MakeAPlay said:


> I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.


That's exactly why they didn't win this game. Cromwell had a pre- determined substitution pattern.  Looks like she's trying to keep everyone happy.  It's not a problem when you have a comfortable lead, but when the game is tight (at least on the scoreboard), you better keep your A team on the field until you get that comfortable lead.  She can't be pulling that at the tournament.  The substitutions killed the momentum/rhythm.  

Fleming, Sanchez, and Villacorta should be on the field at the same time as much as possible. The touch on their passes is exceptional.


----------



## Round

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of squawking here but not a whole bunch of substance.  The goal that was called off was a huge referee blunder among many (RF you know that no call on the handball at the top of the box was BS).  There was about 25 minutes of good game and the rest was one sided.  Pepperdine's  coach had a good strategy and the keeper had the game of a lifetime.
> 
> If Pepperdine wants to hang their hat on this and if their fans and supporters really thought that was a good game then their team might not be a tournament team.  I even heard several of them say what a great first half they played with zero shots on goal.  I had to crack up.  I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.
> 
> Congrats on the victory?


Absolutely nothing has changed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Ricky Fandango your player had an excellent game limiting their chances up the middle.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> That's exactly why they didn't win this game. Cromwell had a pre- determined substitution pattern.  Looks like she's trying to keep everyone happy.  It's not a problem when you have a comfortable lead, but when the game is tight (at least on the scoreboard), you better keep your A team on the field until you get that comfortable lead.  She can't be pulling that at the tournament.  The substitutions killed the momentum/rhythm.
> 
> Fleming, Sanchez, and Villacorta should be on the field at the same time as much as possible. The touch on their passes is exceptional.


I agree with you and those 3 players are special on the ball.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Round said:


> Absolutely nothing has changed.


Lots has changed for you right?  ROTFL


----------



## push_up

It was not offside.  No handball.  Now it is just a bunch of excuses that started before the game.  What a joke!  As far as the betting on the game.....how much did you pay your daughter to turn in the sub par performance?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> It was not offside.  No handball.  Now it is just a bunch of excuses that started before the game.  What a joke!  As far as the betting on the game.....how much did you pay your daughter to turn in the sub par performance?


Greenwood the funny thing is a subpar performance by my player is a performance that you wish your player could ever put in.  You are barking up the wrong tree.  There isn't a better player in the country at her position.  You must be mistaken if you think that I am giving an excuse.  Pepperdine got a result against the run of play.  You should watch more soccer.

How is Macy doing?


----------



## push_up

You are wrong on many levels.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love this quote from Ward as it is indicative:

"The first 15 minutes of the game were tough for us," said Head Coach Tim Ward. "But we weathered the storm and played them pretty even from there. They got a goal early in that second half, but we were able to respond on a great goal from Jamie Van Horn. I thought Brielle Preece was the player of the match for us. She came up huge several different times and saved us in overtime. I also thought we had a couple of chances that could have easily gone in in overtime as well. It was just a great, hard-fought match all the way around." 

Played them even?  I must have watched a different game.  Zero first half shots but they played them even?  He put together a good game plan but that isn't a truthful statement.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> You are wrong on many levels.


Nice try douche. Everyone on the Arizona forum hates your Mitch a$$ and will ID you without a second thought.  You should think about that next time toolbot.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> You are wrong on many levels.


Does it hurt to be you?  I would think that it would.  How are the memories going for you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango your player had an excellent game limiting their chances up the middle.


She did not have a great game, and she would be the first to say it.
I think Pepperdine as a team, settled in and went toe to toe with the #1 team in the country after the first half.

The second half and OT were pretty even, with both teams having very good chances to win the game.
My kid learned some really valuable lessons playing against Flemming that will help her the next time she faces such a great player.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gefelchnik said:


> The offsides call on the goal was such a horrible call, but one that I see linespeople miss all the time.  I don't know why.


There are always excuses, and bad calls.
Two seasons ago UCLA got a phantom PK call in the 88th minute to take the game 1-0 over Pep.
Last year UCLA put up three and there was no issue.
Things over time tend to even out.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of squawking here but not a whole bunch of substance.  The goal that was called off was a huge referee blunder among many (RF you know that no call on the handball at the top of the box was BS).  There was about 25 minutes of good game and the rest was one sided.  Pepperdine's  coach had a good strategy and the keeper had the game of a lifetime.
> 
> If Pepperdine wants to hang their hat on this and if their fans and supporters really thought that was a good game then their team might not be a tournament team.  I even heard several of them say what a great first half they played with zero shots on goal.  I had to crack up.  I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.
> 
> Congrats on the victory?


Shoulda, coulda, woulda....
With UCLA being number one, Pepperdine only had to keep it close. It was a great game to watch. Damn straight hang your hat!
I watched that offside call several times on the replay...the UCLA player was standing and waiting for the ball...she was in an offside position, it seemed the Pepperdine defender was watching and reacting to the ball when she moved into the goal. The UCLA player was straddling the goal line. The only way she could have been on side was if the defender was standing in goal. Everyone here knows, you got to have talent, coaching and a little luck.
The fact that Pepperdine had a chance to win the game in the end was huge, nobody gave Pep an ice cubes chance in hell of winning that game.
UCLA will remain number one, as they should, Pepperdine will move up a bit and the season will go on....
I just hope Speeds player is good to go again this year. Good luck to all your players...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

There are always excuses.
Some of us prefer not to use them.

UCLA is #1 for a reason.
A draw is not the worst thing that could have happened for either team.


----------



## The Driver

Jose


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Jose


No way.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> No way.


No way what? That was reactive like you were waiting

No false step no wasted movement 

What's Good?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No way what? That was reactive like you were waiting
> 
> No false step no wasted movement
> 
> What's Good?


No way, Jose.
I was playing along, sherlock.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky they can't finish deal with it

Ties and 1 goal loses 

Deal with it


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I went back and looked at the "controversial offsides call".
Freeze frame when Sanchez delivered the ball, and UCLA is clearly offside.
Lets put that one to rest.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky they can't finish deal with it
> 
> Ties and 1 goal loses
> 
> Deal with it


When Arizona gets blown out we'll revisit this.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> When Arizona gets blown out we'll revisit this.


Jose you messed up like @MakeAPlay

Good bye now straight shooter


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Jose you messed up like @MakeAPlay
> 
> Good bye now straight shooter


Good bye, Jose.


----------



## The Driver

The game looked like the semi finals at the Polo Grounds 

Pick a age group 

Soft like a feather 

Not seasoned real pale

Yep even yours


----------



## The Driver

Ha OK Bye


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> The game looked like the semi finals at the Polo Grounds
> 
> Pick a age group
> 
> Soft like a feather
> 
> Not seasoned real pale
> 
> Yep even yours


One thing I respect about MaP, is even if he's wrong, and most of the time he's not, he has the balls to come out and say what he thinks.
You're a peter puffer.

Im sorry, thats a nicely as I can put it.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> One thing I respect about MaP, is even if he's wrong, and most of the time he's not, he has the balls to come out and say what he thinks.
> You're a peter puffer.
> 
> Im sorry, thats a nicely as I can put it.


Ricky I don't care what you think

You know that all ready

Its all good. I haven't referred to MAP since that check bounced

I believe the male persona understand everything 

I will continue to  respect the seed of the male persona

The baby mama persona I  will not raise my gaze to

#3d


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky I don't care what you think
> 
> You know that all ready
> 
> Its all good. I haven't referred to MAP since that check bounced
> 
> I believe the male persona understand everything
> 
> I will continue to  respect the seed of the male persona
> 
> The baby mama persona I  will not raise my gaze to
> 
> #3d


You are the creamiest fluff I blow off my coffee.
Lol.

Cheerleader without a team.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

You wanna wax poetic, Im your Hucklberry.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are the creamiest fluff I blow off my coffee.
> Lol.
> 
> Cheerleader without a team.


Your done for the year 

Your afraid of LMU


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Your done for the year
> 
> Your afraid of LMU


I love LMU.
Great parents. Great kids. Great team.
UCI has one hell of a player to watch on sunday as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Im gonna climb up in the driver's seat, and drive the driver like a monster truck.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Take your time, Big D.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gonna climb up in the driver's seat, and drive the driver like a monster truck.


Come with it

And I will go Off Topics on your ass


----------



## The Driver

And my lawyer friend will head straight to the source of you getting my address


----------



## The Driver

Batty Boy


----------



## The Driver

Dominic about to do one of those thisthread is closed until we mop up the place


----------



## The Driver

Click Bait is what they call her 

She wants to be Googled


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango if you every want to visit I promise I will have a picture of you 3 miles out ready when you get here

Come on bring one of those Washington Navels Oranges please


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And my lawyer friend will head straight to the source of you getting my address


Does he know how to swim?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky Fandango if you every want to visit I promise I will have a picture of you 3 miles out ready when you get here
> 
> Come on bring one of those Washington Navels Oranges please


You need to ask nicely.
Nobody likes a freeky weirdo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Come with it
> 
> And I will go Off Topics on your ass


Brang it, woman.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And my lawyer friend will head straight to the source of you getting my address


Why would I want your address?
All I have to do is google, "Van by the river".


----------



## Ricky Fandango

We had a pretty good thread here for awhile.
Lotsa people with kids who play at different colleges, engaging in somewhat spirited, but generally friendly banter.
I dont know who dumped Driver in a trash can and stole his lunch money, but whoever it was, just go ahead and tell him youre sorry, so he can move on.


----------



## Fact

Ricky Fandango said:


> We had a pretty good thread here for awhile.
> Lotsa people with kids who play at different colleges, engaging in somewhat spirited, but generally friendly banter.
> I dont know who dumped Driver in a trash can and stole his lunch money, but whoever it was, just go ahead and tell him youre sorry, so he can move on.


I have MakeALoser on ignore so I thought I was missing who Driver was responding to since she is not making any sense.  But alas she is just a wacko.

I think it is a sorry excuse to say they tied because of the ref or that Flemming was taken out too soon. UCLA is so deep and 1 player being taken out should never make the difference in a game (maybe with the exception of goalie where the new goalie has not had a lot of playing time with the team). If it does, maybe that team is not as good as they think they are.

I use to tell my kids when they complained about losing because of the ref that if they were really that much better than the other team, they would find a way to work around the bad calls and 1 wrong offsides is not a gamechanger if you truly are the better team.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Fact said:


> I have MakeALoser on ignore so I thought I was missing who Driver was responding to since she is not making any sense.  But alas she is just a wacko.
> 
> I think it is a sorry excuse to say they tied because of the ref or that Flemming was taken out too soon. UCLA is so deep and 1 player being taken out should never make the difference in a game (maybe with the exception of goalie where the new goalie has not had a lot of playing time with the team). If it does, maybe that team is not as good as they think they are.
> 
> I use to tell my kids when they complained about losing because of the ref that if they were really that much better than the other team, they would find a way to work around the bad calls and 1 wrong offsides is not a gamechanger if you truly are the better team.


I really dont have a problem with MaP. We actually enjoyed some adult beverages before the game yesterday, and sat in the same section at the game. We go back and forth but its just gamesmanship.
We really just want to enjoy this time we have to watch our kids play out their dreams.
Driver is a nut case.

ps. It was offside.
I thought maybe it wasnt because of the homer play by play on Pac 12, so I went back and broke it down.
Good call by the AR.


----------



## The Driver

I asked what made her throw up


----------



## CaliKlines

I still don't know what I did to piss it off...and I still really don't care.


----------



## Fact

Ricky Fandango said:


> I really dont have a problem with MaP. We actually enjoyed some adult beverages before the game yesterday, and sat in the same section at the game. We go back and forth but its just gamesmanship.
> We really just want to enjoy this time we have to watch our kids play out their dreams.
> Driver is a nut case.
> 
> ps. It was offside.
> I thought maybe it wasnt because of the homer play by play on Pac 12, so I went back and broke it down.
> Good call by the AR.


Which MakeALoser did you see?  Size 13 never bothered me even when he threatened people but I think it is inappropriate for the other one to say negative things about kids and accuse people of crimes.


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> Which MakeALoser did you see?  Size 13 never bothered me even when he threatened people but I think it is inappropriate for the other one to say negative things about kids and accuse people of crimes.


I am really bad with names.  I can see his daughter's face but for the life of me I can't remember either her or her dad's name.  Who was that "skinny white" dude that Size 13 threatened?  I miss his posts.  I guess his daughter did hang up her cleats?  I thought she would get the itch and be a walk on somewhere.


----------



## The Driver

Hey you

First half C

Second half C-


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.


I would argue that while UCLA are prolific shot takers and have an unbelievable offensive engine, until they start hitting a higher percentage on frame the bench will not be shortened.


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots of squawking here but not a whole bunch of substance.  The goal that was called off was a huge referee blunder among many (RF you know that no call on the handball at the top of the box was BS).  There was about 25 minutes of good game and the rest was one sided.  Pepperdine's  coach had a good strategy and the keeper had the game of a lifetime.
> 
> If Pepperdine wants to hang their hat on this and if their fans and supporters really thought that was a good game then their team might not be a tournament team.  I even heard several of them say what a great first half they played with zero shots on goal.  I had to crack up.  I really would like to thank them as they are going to force the coach to shorten the bench.
> 
> Congrats on the victory?


MAP now petitioning her daughter's coach online and second guessing one of the top coaches in the country because she "needs to stop playing the comparatively suckier kids quite so much in competitive games."
Your fellow Bruin parents agree with the coaching staff that you should hush it just a little bit.


----------



## The Driver

timmyh said:


> MAP now petitioning her daughter's coach online and second guessing one of the top coaches in the country because she "needs to stop playing the comparatively suckier kids quite so much in competitive games."
> Your fellow Bruin parents agree with the coaching staff that you should hush it just a little bit.


----------



## The Driver

And Pookie said that's why she had to become gender less really fast


----------



## The Driver

Kinda boyish


----------



## gkrent

In order to Make This Thread Readable Again (MTTRA!)  I'm going to put The Driver on ignore; barring some crazy interesting input they may suddenly have that doesn't have to do with phantom wagers or roasting MAP's (futile) attempts at being incognito.


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> In order to Make This Thread Readable Again (MTTRA!)  I'm going to put The Driver on ignore; barring some crazy interesting input they may suddenly have that doesn't have to do with phantom wagers or roasting MAP's (futile) attempts at being incognito.


I don't care


----------



## The Driver

She plays a weak

Anger Black MAN


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Share my username?  Those that know me know about me.  Those that don't.  I don't believe that I have ever used a gender specific word regarding myself.  Again those that know me know me.  Those that don't are left to read between the lines.  I don't recount the experiences of others.  I have plenty of my own and yes I played high level D1 and a little more.


----------



## CaliKlines

Fact said:


> I am really bad with names.  I can see his daughter's face but for the life of me I can't remember either her or her dad's name.  Who was that "skinny white" dude that Size 13 threatened?  I miss his posts.  I guess his daughter did hang up her cleats?  I thought she would get the itch and be a walk on somewhere.


I think his real name was Darrell May. Rode a Harley. I can't remember what it was, but his license plate matched his username. Published his name and address and told Abdull to bring it...now that was funny.


----------



## Fact

CaliKlines said:


> I think his real name was Darrell May. Rode a Harley. I can't remember what it was, but his license plate matched his username. Published his name and address and told Abdull to bring it...now that was funny.


Thanks!  It was on the tip of my tongue.  Nice family.

And who would guess, Abdull was all talk.  I guess his family only fights at 6th grade graduations.


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> MAP now petitioning her daughter's coach online and second guessing one of the top coaches in the country because she "needs to stop playing the comparatively suckier kids quite so much in competitive games."
> Your fellow Bruin parents agree with the coaching staff that you should hush it just a little bit.


You are clueless and should reread what I posted.  Let's see since I have convos all the time with most of the Bruin parents you should just shut up and focus on whatever useless kid soccer crap you are focusing on.  The coaches know how to reach me and you won't find one negative thing posted about a coach or a player.  

Opinions are like a$$holes.  You know the rest.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I think his real name was Darrell May. Rode a Harley. I can't remember what it was, but his license plate matched his username. Published his name and address and told Abdull to bring it...now that was funny.


Yup and then stuttered like a Mitch when I called him and tried to set up a meeting.  Please be warned I am not some internet tough guy.  I say what I mean and can back it up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I would argue that while UCLA are prolific shot takers and have an unbelievable offensive engine, until they start hitting a higher percentage on frame the bench will not be shortened.


Really?  So the Pepperdine keeper has the game of a lifetime and UCLA puts 50% of their shots on frame and they need to hit a higher percentage?  I like and respect you but this is a pretty confusing post.  I assume that you were at the game or at least watched it.  If you can tell me, with a straight face that the game wasn't one sided for all but 20-25 minutes then I won't mention it again.  Pepperdine scored in the 10 minutes Fleming wasn't on the field.  I'm not talking about a one off substitution that doesn't affect the flow of the game.  I am talking about multiple subs.  No worries the coaching staff is excellent at making adjustments.  Trust me when I say adjustments will be made.

I have to ask do you think Pepperdine played an excellent soccer game?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> She plays a weak
> 
> Anger Black MAN


You really should get over it.  You got fooled and apparently now you are off the rails.  It's all good now you know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Cal Poly SLO?


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I still don't know what I did to piss it off...and I still really don't care.


You do care.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Cal Poly SLO?


?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> ?


3D chess.  @The Driver knows what it means.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> Thanks!  It was on the tip of my tongue.  Nice family.
> 
> And who would guess, Abdull was all talk.  I guess his family only fights at 6th grade graduations.


@Fact you are free to find out.  I would PM my number to  you but cowards like you wouldn't use.  Mr. May got a quick case of the weak knees and passed on my invitation.  Mitches like you and him are better on Internet forums.  Real life is to hard for a pansy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> 3D chess.  @The Driver knows what it means.


Im only 1-D checkers.
Im gonna stick with van by the river until something better comes up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I really dont have a problem with MaP. We actually enjoyed some adult beverages before the game yesterday, and sat in the same section at the game. We go back and forth but its just gamesmanship.
> We really just want to enjoy this time we have to watch our kids play out their dreams.
> Driver is a nut case.
> 
> ps. It was offside.
> I thought maybe it wasnt because of the homer play by play on Pac 12, so I went back and broke it down.
> Good call by the AR.


As always I respect you and your opinion.  Don't be so hard on your player.  She really had a good game.  Holding them to one goal had a lot to do with her shielding the back line.  Mace was having her way with the defenders but your kid wouldn't let the midfield get as involved and didn't allow a lot of space for their one and two touch passing.  If she wasn't pleased I have to say that is a good thing because you have a perfectionist on your hand.  Anyway good luck today.  They better not have used all of their fuel up on Friday.  Irvine is a good team.  Keep that RPI up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> In order to Make This Thread Readable Again (MTTRA!)  I'm going to put The Driver on ignore; barring some crazy interesting input they may suddenly have that doesn't have to do with phantom wagers or roasting MAP's (futile) attempts at being incognito.


Advice taken.  Reading through pages of unintelligible drivel was a little hard.  I think that I will block most of the drive by shooters on this thread so that I can read it again.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Shoulda, coulda, woulda....
> With UCLA being number one, Pepperdine only had to keep it close. It was a great game to watch. Damn straight hang your hat!
> I watched that offside call several times on the replay...the UCLA player was standing and waiting for the ball...she was in an offside position, it seemed the Pepperdine defender was watching and reacting to the ball when she moved into the goal. The UCLA player was straddling the goal line. The only way she could have been on side was if the defender was standing in goal. Everyone here knows, you got to have talent, coaching and a little luck.
> The fact that Pepperdine had a chance to win the game in the end was huge, nobody gave Pep an ice cubes chance in hell of winning that game.
> UCLA will remain number one, as they should, Pepperdine will move up a bit and the season will go on....
> I just hope Speeds player is good to go again this year. Good luck to all your players...


@Lion Eyes I respect you even if I don't agree with you.  Hanging your hat on a one sided draw is a sign of a lower end program and bunkering isn't soccer.  Congrats to your daughter's school.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> J.Smith...of course.


@Zerodenero you made me spit out my adult beverage with that one!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> As always I respect you and your opinion.  Don't be so hard on your player.  She really had a good game.  Holding them to one goal had a lot to do with her shielding the back line.  Mace was having her way with the defenders but your kid wouldn't let the midfield get as involved and didn't allow a lot of space for their one and two touch passing.  If she wasn't pleased I have to say that is a good thing because you have a perfectionist on your hand.  Anyway good luck today.  They better not have used all of their fuel up on Friday.  Irvine is a good team.  Keep that RPI up.


UCI has some very talented players.
I hope Pep has some gas left after the double OT in Westwood.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> As always I respect you and your opinion.  Don't be so hard on your player.  She really had a good game.  Holding them to one goal had a lot to do with her shielding the back line.  Mace was having her way with the defenders but your kid wouldn't let the midfield get as involved and didn't allow a lot of space for their one and two touch passing.  If she wasn't pleased I have to say that is a good thing because you have a perfectionist on your hand.  Anyway good luck today.  They better not have used all of their fuel up on Friday.  Irvine is a good team.  Keep that RPI up.


Your player had a great game as well.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> @Lion Eyes I respect you even if I don't agree with you.  Hanging your hat on a one sided draw is a sign of a lower end program and bunkering isn't soccer.  Congrats to your daughter's school.


Well I respect what you have to say also...
The point was, nobody gave Pepperdine a chance at even making it a close match. I actually thought UCLA would blow Pep off the pitch.
UCLA fans are pissed and disappointed that the match ended in a draw, after all, a one sided draw with a bunkering lower end program is embarrassing.
My money is still on UCLA to win the their second National Championship. Good luck!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> UCI has some very talented players.
> I hope Pep has some gas left after the double OT in Westwood.


I will be cheering for the Waves.  I wish it wasn't only live stats or I would watch.  You have the whole Bruins nation behind you now.  The better the Waves do the better our RPI is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Well I respect what you have to say also...
> The point was, nobody gave Pepperdine a chance at even making it a close match. I actually thought UCLA would blow Pep off the pitch.
> UCLA fans are pissed and disappointed that the match ended in a draw, after all, a one sided draw with a bunkering lower end program is embarrassing.
> My money is still on UCLA to win the their second National Championship. Good luck!


Pepperdine isn't a lower end program.  They are consistently in the top 25-30.  That is why they are on the schedule.  They are also a good academic school.  But you already know that.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> I still don't know what I did to piss it off...and I still really don't care.


Mijo- Recently, ya haven't been the pompom waiving, anti-ecnl, fake soccer news, anti-whatever team/league/college that your dd is not playing in the we've all known you for.

So if you don't know by now, then you never will.  Do us all a favor, get back on track and start posting more often....and Make this forum great again


----------



## The Driver

CaliKlines said:


> I think his real name was Darrell May. Rode a Harley. I can't remember what it was, but his license plate matched his username. Published his name and address and told Abdull to bring it...now that was funny.


Oh MC5150


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay went from perfect season 

To RPI watching 

How did Weber State and Bakersfield do? 

Good programs just wondering how their RPI looks


----------



## The Driver

Whoever keeps sending me messages asking me to bring out the Boy MakeAPlay 

Please stop it


----------



## MakeAPlay

I like how Long Beach State plays soccer.  Mauricio and Jeff sure coach a consistent style of play.  It would be scary to see what they could do with the talent at a school like Cal or Notre Dame.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay can you do the trick where you turn yourself into the angry Blackman 

People want you to bring him out but are afraid to ask you 

I enjoy both but the Socal Girl version is the funniest to me

What's Good at SLO? 

Are you guessing?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Your player had a great game as well.


Thanks.  I have a feeling that they are going to get a chance to try this one again in November.  That keeper sure was something.  I would have told her mom if she hadn't been talking crap to me all game.  I admire her spunk though.  She kept on giving me the business.  I loved it.  I bet she's a Raiders fan!


----------



## Monkey

MakeAPlay said:


> I like how Long Beach State plays soccer.  Mauricio and Jeff sure coach a consistent style of play.  It would be scary to see what they could do with the talent at a school like Cal or Notre Dame.


Always so complementary.


----------



## Monkey

MakeAPlay said:


> I will be cheering for the Waves.  I wish it wasn't only live stats or I would watch.  You have the whole Bruins nation behind you now.  The better the Waves do the better our RPI is.


So heartfelt.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks.  I have a feeling that they are going to get a chance to try this one again in November.  That keeper sure was something.  I would have told her mom if she hadn't been talking crap to me all game.  I admire her spunk though.  She kept on giving me the business.  I loved it.  I bet she's a Raiders fan!


How did she grade again Pepp?


----------



## The Driver

I say high C to low C

Say it in your girl tone


----------



## MakeAPlay

Monkey said:


> So heartfelt.


So douchey.


----------



## The Driver

I prefer talking to the female version of @MakeAPlay

The one who knows everything about the program once the meetings are over.

The male version is just angry 
He dives in too quick and isnt well composed 

How you like these apples  

They don't roll much


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> So douchey.


Brother @MakeAPlay can you explain Douchey? 
What does it mean brother? 

You go from "I'm so hood" 

To Douchey


----------



## The Driver

Bruh said Douchey 


Hahaha


----------



## Round

MakeAPlay said:


> Lots has changed for you right?  ROTFL


Yes, that's how it is supposed to work.  I'm trying to stay out of my kids life a little bit more everyday.  Not hard as soon as I realized that none of it was about me.


----------



## The Driver

Old man in San Diego said he is going to reach out to the brothers people

Gon find out what is going on


MakeAPlay said:


> You really should get over it.  You got fooled and apparently now you are off the rails.  It's all good now you know.


Honey Boo Boo 

We just getting on the rails. Let's call them hash marks not rails ok

#3dimensional


----------



## The Driver

This thread sucks

We used to get all the inside news about the Bruins women's soccer program 

Now we have to heard about how fast my baby daddy used to run and how big his feet are. 

I wonder if the sista knows you are starring as the brotha on socalsoccer.com


----------



## The Driver

Of course for entertainment purposes only


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> This thread sucks


Hmmm.
Wonder why.

Any ideas?
Dont answer that. please.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hmmm.
> Wonder why.
> 
> Any ideas?
> Dont answer that. please.


Carolyn Bryant Dunham for $1 Alex


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Carolyn Bryant Dunham for $1 Alex


I'm the guy who feeds the animals right next to the sign that says, "dont feed the animals".
You're welcome.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'm the guy who feeds the animals right next to the sign that says, "dont feed the animals".


Feed the animals then


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Feed the animals then


You've had enough.
I decide when the barking seal puts the ball on his nose.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You've had enough.
> I decide when the barking seal puts the ball on his nose.


OK Ricky


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay C- huh?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky I'm taking some seals today

Stop by and feed them

Zot Zot Zot

Carolyn Bryant Dunham going?


----------



## The Driver

Purdy Ricky 

Stick your hand in the wrong cage during feeding time

Giving off that nervous energy 

You much come up missing a finger or a limb

Bad Seal Bad bad seal


----------



## The Driver

Ricky bring some of those huckleberries

The Seals want to see if those are jucing berries 

Or

Garnishing Berries

You know the ones who just make the plate look tasty

We Hungry Purdy Ricky

Bring Carolyn Bryant Dunham I got some female black berries for her


----------



## The Driver

Purdy Ricky 

Post game In N Out or you want to do Taco Bell

Get at 1 of the seals do we can RSVP 

Bring a Orange


----------



## The Driver

Purdy Ricky 

You asked if I wanted you to be my Huckleberry 

I brought the Huckleberry Juice Man version 3


----------



## The Driver

The church ended early @MakeAPlay 

We bout to pull off the offside Trap of the Week 

We do this every week Honey Boo aka Carolyn Bryant Donham


----------



## The Driver

Carolyn Bryant Donham aka the female version of @MakeAPlay 

You better STOP IT ASAP RSVP


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay do you know what @Abdullah means 

It means slave you F'ing Carolyn Bryant Donham


----------



## The Driver

Zot Zot Zot 

What's up Putdy


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay you picked the white one Honey Boo Boo


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay Aka Carolyn Bryant Donham

@MakeAPlay Honey Boo

@MakeAPlay the one who name drops Tom Brady before he was a start

Are you truly Carolyn Bryant Donham

On some New ish


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay Aka Carolyn Bryant Donham

I got the call 

You ain't shit but a baby's mama

OC hood rat hood rat 

Baby's mama

BLM BLM 

BLM I just killed the club


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to all of the OC dds

Pepperdine 
UCI 
Carolyn Bryant Donham Cup


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to all the real Pepperdine parents 

Good Luck to all the UCI parents 

Carolyn Bryant Donham eat a hard one

@MakeAPlay check your shoulders


----------



## The Driver

#3dimensional #handicapping


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay the Carolyn Bryant Donham version of the #3dimensional 

Most of Us have size 12 or above before 8th grade

Not impressed by your amazement

@MakeAPlay you still amaze

Talking to the @MakeAPlay the female version


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay you still amazed


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay size 13 means we always straped when we hit the club 

#CarolynBryantDonham


----------



## The Driver

Sheesh now


----------



## The Driver

Rickey BLM stands for that white bread and mayo sammiches

You gave the review about 

#mayo


----------



## The Driver

Bread lettuce and meat 

Batty Boy


----------



## The Driver

Huh?


----------



## The Driver

Driving out if the end zone UCLA cover 4/2 looks weak

Can the baby daddy break it down


----------



## The Driver

Zot Zot Zot

1- Nada 

Purdy Rickey maybe a IN N Out burger might help settle your tummy 

Carolyn Bryant Donham you aren't welcome 

Aka @MakeAPlay


----------



## The Driver

No throw up Zone

#3dimensional  vomit


----------



## The Driver

SLO MO this off sides


----------



## The Driver

Zot Zot Zot

Hang on they are known to tie or lose by 1


----------



## The Driver

Ask Purdy Ricky


----------



## Lion Eyes

Well it looks like Pepperdine rebounded nicely from the OT tie Friday night and blistered UCI 4-1...


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Well it looks like Pepperdine rebounded nicely from the OT tie Friday night and blistered UCI 4-1...


Wow you use the word Blistered? 

Lmao it was UCI


----------



## The Driver

How many user names does it have


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> Wow you use the word Blistered?
> 
> Lmao it was UCI


Yes. Blistered is the word used. 
I have a feeling you've been  laughing your ass off all day, what with the rambling nonsense you've been sharing with yourself....


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Yes. Blistered is the word used.
> I have a feeling you've been  laughing your ass off all day, what with the rambling nonsense you've been sharing with yourself....


You got a feeling?


----------



## Kicknit22

I think Driver has spent the day trying to climb up on the top 10 member list, with all the incoherent posts.


----------



## The Driver

I don't give a uckf about ratings or Grammys 



Kicknit22 said:


> I think Driver has spent the day trying to climb up on the top 10 member list, with all the incoherent posts.


----------



## The Driver

I'm more concerned about the Carolyn Bryant Donham types 

Who call on the angry black man when she thinks someone whistles at her


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> Well it looks like Pepperdine rebounded nicely from the OT tie Friday night and blistered UCI 4-1...


I think that a sleeping beast may have been woken up on Friday.  Playing toe to toe with the best with a chance to steal it at the end might have them believing.  I will be rooting for them the rest of the way.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that a sleeping beast may have been woken up on Friday.  Playing toe to toe with the best with a chance to steal it at the end might have them believing.  I will be rooting for them the rest of the way.


You need to because Bakersfield and Weber State won't help


----------



## The Driver

RPI RPI 

RPI 

RPI we just killed the club


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that a sleeping beast may have been woken up on Friday.  Playing toe to toe with the best with a chance to steal it at the end might have them believing.  I will be rooting for them the rest of the way.


It was closer than the score.
Pep bunkered in, waited for them to score, and then got four lucky goals against the run of play.


----------



## Kicknit22

Dude! I think even Jimmy Buffet may think you started too early on the sauce!  


The Driver said:


> RPI RPI
> 
> RPI
> 
> RPI we just killed the club


----------



## The Driver

Kicknit22 said:


> Dude! I think even Jimmy Buffet may think you started too early on the sauce!


Seasoned and I don't need sauce

OK?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> It was closer than the score.
> Pep bunkered in, waited for them to score, and then got four lucky goals against the run of play.


Why....iii oughtta...


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Really?  So the Pepperdine keeper has the game of a lifetime and UCLA puts 50% of their shots on frame and they need to hit a higher percentage?  I like and respect you but this is a pretty confusing post.  I assume that you were at the game or at least watched it.  If you can tell me, with a straight face that the game wasn't one sided for all but 20-25 minutes then I won't mention it again.  Pepperdine scored in the 10 minutes Fleming wasn't on the field.  I'm not talking about a one off substitution that doesn't affect the flow of the game.  I am talking about multiple subs.  No worries the coaching staff is excellent at making adjustments.  Trust me when I say adjustments will be made.
> 
> I have to ask do you think Pepperdine played an excellent soccer game?


You are confusing my commentary in that post with a statement regarding the Pepp vs UCLA match.  I was arguing your statement that that match would cause Josh and Amanda to shorten the bench. 

You have to at least agree a little that while we all agree Pepp had a lot of heart and Preece made a couple of BIG SAVES, many of her saves were routine (meaning, the ball came right to her) and many nearly open goals were missed.   Pepp got very lucky, realized this, and it, as you say, woke the sleeping lion.

We can both agree that the number of missed shots  is not acceptable from the caliber of players UCLA has on both the 1st and 2nd string.   Thus, Cromwell will continue to maintain the bench she has to keep everyone on their toes.

The score should have been at least 4-1 if these girls were playing with real composure, even with Pepps spirit, luck and character.

This is why I said what I said.  Really.


----------



## gkrent

Further, if UCLA wants the title, which is in their grasp, they must take nothing for granted and know that there are many intangibles that can't be analyzed on paper that could create a  problem for them;  such as unknown opposing  talent,  unknown politics  with lineups on opposing teams,  attitude, distractions and complacency.  This is what will separate the champs from the rest.


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> RPI RPI
> 
> RPI
> 
> RPI we just killed the club


http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


----------



## gkrent

RPI is out:  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


----------



## CaliKlines

Zerodenero said:


> Mijo- Recently, ya haven't been the pompom waiving, anti-ecnl, fake soccer news, anti-whatever team/league/college that your dd is not playing in the we've all known you for.
> 
> So if you don't know by now, then you never will.  Do us all a favor, get back on track and start posting more often....and Make this forum great again


Although my pom poms can't compare to Mappie's (remember, their 2nd 11 would still be a top 5 team in the nation), the RPI poll that just came out was very favorable for the ACC. 7 teams in the top 21...that is quite an achievement.

(And I love how you try to frame me as anti-this and anti-that! I guess if I was pro-life, you'd portray me as anti anti-abortion?)

Also, I've never been against the ECNL. In the past I have maintained that it wasn't the only way to a great scholarship at a great university in a P5 conference. My mediocre (according to some in this forum) player is proof of that. ECNL continues to be an option for some players, although it's relevance has diminished even more with the introduction of the DA.


----------



## NoGoal

CaliKlines said:


> Although my pom poms can't compare to Mappie's (remember, their 2nd 11 would still be a top 5 team in the nation), the RPI poll that just came out was very favorable for the ACC. 7 teams in the top 21...that is quite an achievement.
> 
> (And I love how you try to frame me as anti-this and anti-that! I guess if I was pro-life, you'd portray me as anti anti-abortion?)
> 
> Also, I've never been against the ECNL. In the past I have maintained that it wasn't the only way to a great scholarship at a great university in a P5 conference. My mediocre (according to some in this forum) player is proof of that. ECNL continues to be an option for some players, although it's relevance has diminished even more with the introduction of the DA.


Dumb dumb, I know you read bigsoccer. So, you should have a general idea what the RPI is based on.  In case you didn't know, besides wins and loses, it accounts for average school RPI ranking for the last 5-6 yrs. On top of that the ACC only plays 9 conference games out of what 14 schools, meaning they can schedule ACC teams as non-conference games to boost theur RPI.  Also if a coach knows how to work the RPI like UDub does.  They scheduled NO exhibition games, instead have 20 actual games to boost their RPI ranking.  The team did this, because they had a poor season last year.

As for ECNL, that was the only positive you EVER posted about ECNL.  You posted, ECNL having a closed leaguedoesn't crown a true national champion like USYS does.  Ironic, because DA is also a closed league.


----------



## Swoosh

NoGoal said:


> Dumb dumb, I know you read bigsoccer. So, you should have a general idea what the RPI is based on.  In case you didn't know, besides wins and loses, it accounts for average school RPI ranking for the last 5-6 yrs.



RPI is a straight formula, nothing to do with past seasons.  

25% win loss record
50% opponent win loss record
25% opponent's opponents win loss record


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Further, if UCLA wants the title, which is in their grasp, they must take nothing for granted and know that there are many intangibles that can't be analyzed on paper that could create a  problem for them;  such as unknown opposing  talent,  unknown politics  with lineups on opposing teams,  attitude, distractions and complacency.  This is what will separate the champs from the rest.


I agree 100%.  My player and I have had a few conversations about that recently.  She remembers when the CalSouth ODP team would get everyone's best shot and they had to learn to withstand that initial flurry and settle into their game.  Taking nobody for granted is a tough ask.  They know what is at stake going forward.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> RPI is a straight formula, nothing to do with past seasons.
> 
> 25% win loss record
> 50% opponent win loss record
> 25% opponent's opponents win loss record


You are barking up the right tree but your specifics are wrong. 50% W/L record.  50% the other two elements.  

https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> You are barking up the right tree but your specifics are wrong. 50% W/L record.  50% the other two elements.
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/rpifordivisioniwomenssoccer/rpi-formula


If you would care to read your own link carefully, you would understand that I'm right and you're wrong.

Calculation of RPI.

Once the NCAA has calculated each of these Elements, it combines them to determine the variously called "basic" or "normal" or "original" or "unadjusted" RPI.  I call it the Unadjusted RPI or URPI. The formula for determining the Unadjusted RPI is:

(Element 1 + (2 x Element 2) + Element 3)/4

At first glance, this looks like the RPI formula gives Team A's strength of schedule (Elements 2 and 3) three times the impact on the RPI that Team A's winning record (Element 1) has, since *Element 1 counts for 25% of the formula weight, Element 2 counts for 50%,and Element 3 counts for 25%.*  In effect, however, this is not true.  The following table shows why:


----------



## The Driver

The sun shines on Cougars ass at least once in its lifetime/season

BYU got a win

Boy You Ugly


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> If you would care to read your own link carefully, you would understand that I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Calculation of RPI.
> 
> Once the NCAA has calculated each of these Elements, it combines them to determine the variously called "basic" or "normal" or "original" or "unadjusted" RPI.  I call it the Unadjusted RPI or URPI. The formula for determining the Unadjusted RPI is:
> 
> (Element 1 + (2 x Element 2) + Element 3)/4
> 
> At first glance, this looks like the RPI formula gives Team A's strength of schedule (Elements 2 and 3) three times the impact on the RPI that Team A's winning record (Element 1) has, since *Element 1 counts for 25% of the formula weight, Element 2 counts for 50%,and Element 3 counts for 25%.*  In effect, however, this is not true.  The following table shows why:


Did you bother to read the analysis and mathematically what it comes out to? Clearly not.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> Although my pom poms can't compare to Mappie's (remember, their 2nd 11 would still be a top 5 team in the nation), the RPI poll that just came out was very favorable for the ACC. 7 teams in the top 21...that is quite an achievement.
> 
> (And I love how you try to frame me as anti-this and anti-that! I guess if I was pro-life, you'd portray me as anti anti-abortion?)
> 
> Also, I've never been against the ECNL. In the past I have maintained that it wasn't the only way to a great scholarship at a great university in a P5 conference. My mediocre (according to some in this forum) player is proof of that. ECNL continues to be an option for some players, although it's relevance has diminished even more with the introduction of the DA.


NC State has quietly become a trouble maker.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> The sun shines on Cougars ass at least once in its lifetime/season
> 
> BYU got a win
> 
> Boy You Ugly


Dint see it.
Its only a matter of time before zCoogs get it rolling again in Provo.
Im gonna be there with an orange hat crew next month.
Should be a battle and a fun time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> If you would care to read your own link carefully, you would understand that I'm right and you're wrong.
> 
> Calculation of RPI.
> 
> Once the NCAA has calculated each of these Elements, it combines them to determine the variously called "basic" or "normal" or "original" or "unadjusted" RPI.  I call it the Unadjusted RPI or URPI. The formula for determining the Unadjusted RPI is:
> 
> (Element 1 + (2 x Element 2) + Element 3)/4
> 
> At first glance, this looks like the RPI formula gives Team A's strength of schedule (Elements 2 and 3) three times the impact on the RPI that Team A's winning record (Element 1) has, since *Element 1 counts for 25% of the formula weight, Element 2 counts for 50%,and Element 3 counts for 25%.*  In effect, however, this is not true.  The following table shows why:


I will help you out since you love selective editing.  Please read ALL of it so that you understand the math.

"At the bottom right of the table, the yellow highlighted numbers show the average effective weights of the three elements over the 10 year period covered by the table, when the three elements are incorporated into the RPI formula using the 25%-50%-25% formula ratios:

Element 1:  49.6% -- roughly 50%

Element 2:  38.9% -- roughly 40%

Element 3:  11.5% -- roughly 10%

These percentages suggest that the NCAA adopted the 1:2:1 weights in the formula for the three Elements in order to have a team's winning percentage count for approximately half the team's RPI (Element 1's roughly 50% effective impact) and the team's strength of schedule count for the other half of the team's RPI (Element 2's roughly 40% effective impact plus Element 3's roughly 10% effective impact).  In a January 23, 2009 Memorandum from the NCAA's Associate Director of Statistics to the Division I Men's Basketball Committee, the NCAA confirmed that this is its intention:  "About half of the rating is based on winning percentage and the other half on strength of schedule.  Winning percentage (Factor I) only receives a 25 percent weighting although its real strength is larger.  There always is a far wider gap in the rankings between the top and bottom teams in this category than between the first and last in Factors II and III."

Adjusted RPI.

The formula described above produces Team A's Unadjusted (or "basic" or "normal" or "original") RPI.  Once the NCAA has calculated the RPI rating amounts, it then adjusts them by adding bonuses for "good" wins and ties and subtracting penalties for "poor" losses and ties, to produce the Adjusted RPI.  As between the URPI and the ARPI, the ARPI appears to be what the Committee uses in its decision-making process, although the Committee has access to all three RPI elements, to the URPI, and to the ARPI.  (The Committee also uses a variant of the RPI called the Non-Conference RPI and also has access to its three elements, to the UNCRPI, and to the ANCRPI.)"


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I will help you out since you love selective editing.  Please read ALL of it so that you understand the math.
> 
> "At the bottom right of the table, the yellow highlighted numbers show the average effective weights of the three elements over the 10 year period covered by the table, when the three elements are incorporated into the RPI formula using the 25%-50%-25% formula ratios:
> 
> Element 1:  49.6% -- roughly 50%
> 
> Element 2:  38.9% -- roughly 40%
> 
> Element 3:  11.5% -- roughly 10%
> 
> These percentages suggest that the NCAA adopted the 1:2:1 weights in the formula for the three Elements in order to have a team's winning percentage count for approximately half the team's RPI (Element 1's roughly 50% effective impact) and the team's strength of schedule count for the other half of the team's RPI (Element 2's roughly 40% effective impact plus Element 3's roughly 10% effective impact).  In a January 23, 2009 Memorandum from the NCAA's Associate Director of Statistics to the Division I Men's Basketball Committee, the NCAA confirmed that this is its intention:  "About half of the rating is based on winning percentage and the other half on strength of schedule.  Winning percentage (Factor I) only receives a 25 percent weighting although its real strength is larger.  There always is a far wider gap in the rankings between the top and bottom teams in this category than between the first and last in Factors II and III."
> 
> Adjusted RPI.
> 
> The formula described above produces Team A's Unadjusted (or "basic" or "normal" or "original") RPI.  Once the NCAA has calculated the RPI rating amounts, it then adjusts them by adding bonuses for "good" wins and ties and subtracting penalties for "poor" losses and ties, to produce the Adjusted RPI.  As between the URPI and the ARPI, the ARPI appears to be what the Committee uses in its decision-making process, although the Committee has access to all three RPI elements, to the URPI, and to the ARPI.  (The Committee also uses a variant of the RPI called the Non-Conference RPI and also has access to its three elements, to the UNCRPI, and to the ANCRPI.)"


I just let the NCAA do the math for me.
Is that bad?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

One thing I forgot to mention,..
Every college program I have ever traveled to watch, allows the players to "guest list" the parents as a common courtesy.
This weekend one of the teams my kid played, made every one of the guests pay full boat.

I dont want to embarrass the Anteaters, so I wont mention the college, but yeah.
Bush League.


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Although my pom poms can't compare to Mappie's (remember, their 2nd 11 would still be a top 5 team in the nation), the RPI poll that just came out was very favorable for the ACC. 7 teams in the top 21...that is quite an achievement.
> 
> (And I love how you try to frame me as anti-this and anti-that! I guess if I was pro-life, you'd portray me as anti anti-abortion?)
> 
> Also, I've never been against the ECNL. In the past I have maintained that it wasn't the only way to a great scholarship at a great university in a P5 conference. My mediocre (according to some in this forum) player is proof of that. ECNL continues to be an option for some players, although it's relevance has diminished even more with the introduction of the DA.


I'll give you the ACC RPI jumbo-jumbo. But as always...... in true spin form, selective memory you choose see I.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Although my pom poms can't compare to Mappie's (remember, their 2nd 11 would still be a top 5 team in the nation), the RPI poll that just came out was very favorable for the ACC. 7 teams in the top 21...that is quite an achievement.
> 
> (And I love how you try to frame me as anti-this and anti-that! I guess if I was pro-life, you'd portray me as anti anti-abortion?)
> 
> Also, I've never been against the ECNL. In the past I have maintained that it wasn't the only way to a great scholarship at a great university in a P5 conference. My mediocre (according to some in this forum) player is proof of that. ECNL continues to be an option for some players, although it's relevance has diminished even more with the introduction of the DA.


I love how you parse everything so that it paints the picture that you want to paint and conveniently forget most of the pertinent details so that you look like mister innocent.  Some of us remember all of your sins from the previous forum.  I won't bother to go into them but you talked a lot of $hit about both of our players previous club and most was flat out lies and the ignorance of a newbie soccer parents.

You must not have or like back because you sure as hell like to front....


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> One thing I forgot to mention,..
> Every college program I have ever traveled to watch, allows the players to "guest list" the parents as a common courtesy.
> This weekend one of the teams my kid played, made every one of the guests pay full boat.
> 
> I dont want to embarrass the Anteaters, so I wont mention the college, but yeah.
> Bush League.


Sounds like a Re-distribution of capital allocation....courtesy of Don Bren & Co.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I just let the NCAA do the math for me.
> Is that bad?


No it isn't.  My man swoosh just doesn't like reading so he stopped at what he thought proved his point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Sounds like a Re-distribution of capital allocation....courtesy of Don Bren & Co.


Not a good practice any way you slice it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> No it isn't.  My man swoosh just doesn't like reading so he stopped at what he thought proved his point.


I was getting the spins looking at all the numbers and had to abort.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

MakeAPlay said:


> No it isn't.  My man swoosh just doesn't like reading so he stopped at what he thought proved his point.


The "effective impact" of the formula is 50/40/10 for each element as a result of the spread across each element.  The formula ratios applied are still 25/50/25 ("when the three elements are incorporated into the RPI formula using the 25%-50%-25% formula ratios").  Swoosh referenced the formula, not the effective impact of the formula.  But that's only if you want to get "specific."


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> One thing I forgot to mention,..
> Every college program I have ever traveled to watch, allows the players to "guest list" the parents as a common courtesy.
> This weekend one of the teams my kid played, made every one of the guests pay full boat.
> 
> I dont want to embarrass the Anteaters, so I wont mention the college, but yeah.
> Bush League.


I've seen this lack of courtesy before which was why I had a few bucks just in case.  I don't know why some schools don't allow a list...


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> NC State has quietly become a trouble maker.


The meat of the ACC schedule looms large...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I've seen this lack of courtesy before which was why I had a few bucks just in case.  I don't know why some schools don't allow a list...


Its our duty to point out the ones who practice this unsportsman like practice.
(for the good of the game as a whole)


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> One thing I forgot to mention,..
> Every college program I have ever traveled to watch, allows the players to "guest list" the parents as a common courtesy.
> This weekend one of the teams my kid played, made every one of the guests pay full boat.
> 
> I dont want to embarrass the Anteaters, so I wont mention the college, but yeah.
> Bush League.


Don't forget the ONE garage they opened on an otherwise desolate Sunday to charge us $10 for parking. 4-1 karma.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don't forget the ONE garage they opened on an otherwise desolate Sunday to charge us $10 for parking. 4-1 karma.


They always charge to park on Sat and Sun, my 02 played there until the Rams came to town then we got the boot.


----------



## Swoosh

Dangerous WCC RPIs.  The only safe bet is the automatic bid awarded to the champion.  A couple of losses and the RPI goes into the abyss. FOUR teams below 150!

23 LMU
29 Pepp
43 SCU
73 Zags
76 BYU
98 USF
161 Portland
209 Pacific
220 San Diego
223 St. Mary's


----------



## Mystery Train

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don't forget the ONE garage they opened on an otherwise desolate Sunday to charge us $10 for parking. 4-1 karma.


Hey Speed, how's your kid doing?  Back in action?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Mystery Train said:


> Hey Speed, how's your kid doing?  Back in action?


Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.

She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.

Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.

The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.

If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


----------



## Mystery Train

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


Oh, man!  I absolutely hate to hear this.  Your words hit home and every one of us feels for you and your kid right now.  As a parent, this is where you earn your stripes.  It's easy to brag on or support your kid when she's on top of the world, but to watch them go through this sort of thing and be their strength when they are suffering . . . all I can say is she's fortunate to have such a good foundation.  All my best wishes for a full and complete recovery.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


Oh man, thoughts and prayers go out to you guys.
Speedy recovery.


----------



## soccer661

You had me at "Unfortunately...." and I seriously started to tear up for you daughter (don't even know you guys personally, but this is where our socal soccer community is quite small-- we all understand and support one another)...so so sorry...thinking of her and your family now--prayers for a healthy, strong and full recovery!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

soccer661 said:


> You had me at "Unfortunately...." and I seriously started to tear up for you daughter (don't even know you guys personally, but this is where our socal soccer community is quite small-- we all understand and support one another)...so so sorry...thinking of her and your family now--prayers for a healthy, strong and full recovery!!


Me too, all of us could be in this situation at any time.
There was another Pepperdine girl carried off Sunday, any news on her?
She is a center back I believe.


----------



## Kicker4Life

@SpeedK1llz ,  I'm very sorry to hear about your DD's injury. I don't doubt she will be back better than ever!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


Anything you guys need, let us know.
The Waves are gonna miss her on the field this season, no doubt, but she'll be back with a vengeance, Im sure.
Great post from a great Pepperdine dad.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated.


So bummed when my player told me the news   We have had the ACL injury in our family and our player came back as good as new, stronger and smarter.  The biggest challenge here is going to be mental...rising above the disappointment and fear and approaching rehab with the same zest as attacking the goal!  We are all rooting for her!  I'm counting the months to see her back in action!


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


@SpeedK1llz My best wishes go out to your player and your family.  It is truly terrible when an injury like this occurs.  Your daughter has been and will continue to be in my prayers.  God doesn't give us any challenge that we cannot handle.  If your daughter is anything like you and your wife, she will be back on the pitch better than ever.  My condolences to your player and your family.


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


Speed...My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours...
When my player was at Pepperdine she too had a season ending injury as a freshman. She suffered her injury a few days before the first game of the season.
She was to start that game and her freshman season at center back.
I know the pain and disappointment your player and indeed your entire family are feeling and the helplessness you feel as a parent.
Stay positive, stay involved with the team and know that this will pass, she will get better and stronger than ever.
Your player will be back, mine returned her sophomore year played in 81 games over her career, starting 80 in row, rarely leaving the pitch...
Thank you very much for your post. God Bless...Roll Waves!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay Aka Carolyn Bryant Donham
> 
> I got the call
> 
> You ain't shit but a baby's mama
> 
> OC hood rat hood rat
> 
> Baby's mama
> 
> BLM BLM
> 
> BLM I just killed the club


You have my number.  Use it or you are talk.


----------



## outside!

SpeedK1llz said:


> Don't forget the ONE garage they opened on an otherwise desolate Sunday to charge us $10 for parking. 4-1 karma.


If you are willing to walk for 10 minutes, you can park on the street on Innovation Drive, or at least you could last fall.


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> Unfortunately, we received the news we feared the most; she has both a torn MCL and ACL. She will require two separate surgeries; they will first repair her MCL tomorrow morning and then 6 weeks later perform an ACL reconstruction. Needless to say, she is angry, scared and utterly devastated. Other than birth and death, I cannot think of a situation where one could go from the highest of highs, achieving and living out one's dream, only to have it taken from you in an instant. Her mom, siblings and I have never felt such sorrow for one of our own until now.
> 
> She needs all the physical, spiritual and emotional support she can get right now and we feel blessed that she is at such a uniquely special place as Pepperdine. The amount of support she and we have received already from parents, players and the coaching staff has been  incredible.
> 
> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.
> 
> The last few days have been like a bad dream that you just want to wake up and get out of. Unfortunately, this is our new reality. I don't wish this on any player or their parents. It hurts so badly to see your kid go through something like this. Even more so when you can't do anything to help her (as we as parents are typically quick to do). It won't be easy but between our faith in God, support from her teammates and coaches coupled with Devyn's determination to get back on the field, I know she'll make it back on the pitch better than ever.
> 
> If you do one thing tonight, text or hug your DD and let them know that you are proud of them as young women and that you love them. As a parent, soccer doesn't seem like such a big deal anymore when something like this happens.


No doubt we all are with you....I mainly lurk this ridiculous forum, but feel for you and your kid.  She is an exceptional player butwill return every bit as good. Stay strong....God Bless


----------



## gkrent

United Coaches Poll came out yesterday:  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> United Coaches Poll came out yesterday:  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/united-soccer-coaches


I can't recall a time when the coaches poll and the rpi are so apart when it comes to #1 on each poll....


----------



## pulguita

Lion Eyes said:


> I can't recall a time when the coaches poll and the rpi are so apart when it comes to #1 on each poll....


No kiddin!  Right now #10 doesn't even make the tournament.


----------



## Swoosh

pulguita said:


> No kiddin!  Right now #10 doesn't even make the tournament.


RPI is still unreliable, but then again, so is the poll.  The truth is on the field week in and week out.  USC hasn't played anyone of note yet.  Agree?


----------



## The Driver

Travel Day 

Crickets


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anybody know where to get some counterfeit currency?

JK...  Those posts are so annoying.  Probably some Russian hackers...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday's games (winners in RED):


Cal Poly (4-4-1) vs. Denver (4-4-1)
Minnesota (4-2-2) vs. Michigan (4-2-3)
North Carolina (5-2-0) vs. Clemson (6-2-0) 
North Carolina St. (7-1-1) vs. Boston College (7-3-0)
Notre Dame (5-2-2) vs. Duke (8-1-0)
Santa Clara (3-5-1) vs. UC Irvine (4-2-3)
Texas A&M (4-2-1) vs. Florida (7-1-0)
Washington St. (5-1-2) vs. Stanford (7-1-0)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday games:

Arizona St. vs. Oregon St.
BYU vs. Utah Valley
Cal St. Fullerton vs. San Diego
Cal St. Northridge vs. Grand Canyon
Colorado vs. UCLA
Fresno St. vs. Boise St.
New Mexico vs. UNLV
Northwestern vs. Rutgers
Pacific vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
Pepperdine vs. UC Santa Barbara
San Diego St. vs. Nevada
San Jose St. vs. Utah St.
Seattle vs. Portland
UC Riverside vs. San Francisco
Washington vs. California


----------



## MakeAPlay

Saturday games:

Arizona vs. Oregon
Princeton vs. Yale
UC Davis vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
Utah vs. Southern California


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunday games:

Cal Poly vs. Santa Clara
Cal St. Bakersfield vs. UC Riverside
Cal St. Fullerton vs. Grand Canyon
Cal St. Northridge vs. San Diego
Fresno St. vs. Utah St.
Gonzaga vs. Seattle
Idaho vs. Sacramento St.
Iowa vs. Ohio St.
Loyola Marymount vs. Oklahoma
Notre Dame vs. North Carolina St.
San Diego St. vs. UNLV
San Jose St. vs. Boise St.
South Carolina vs. Tennessee
TCU vs. Kansas State
Texas vs. West Virginia
UC Irvine vs. San Francisco
UC Santa Barbara vs. Denver
Virginia vs. North Carolina
Wisconsin vs. Michigan


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love this website:

http://stats.ncaa.org/team/inst_team_list?academic_year=2018&conf_id=-1&division=1&sport_code=WSO

@Ricky Fandango You are welcome in advance!  Click on the team names below and you will be amazed out the level of info contained there.  This is all of the official stuff too BTW.


----------



## sdb

SpeedK1llz said:


> Medically, she is under the absolute best care possible as Dr. Mandelbaum is the team physician for the L.A. Galaxy and U.S. Men's National soccer teams. He has assured Devyn that he can and will fully repair her knee, that she will make it back onto the field next season and that she will be even stronger than before.


Dr. Mandelbaum repaired a family member's ACL and she returned stronger than ever and that knee hasn't bothered her again. You are in good hands.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

sdb said:


> Dr. Mandelbaum repaired a family member's ACL and she returned stronger than ever and that knee hasn't bothered her again. You are in good hands.


Glad to hear sdb. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous because I am. A lot.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Is it just me or is this one of the least technical North Carolina teams that you have ever seen?  The sure like to launch it forward to Andrejewski....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Is it just me or is this one of the least technical North Carolina teams that you have ever seen?  The sure like to launch it forward to Andrejewski....


What percentage of the top 25 play possession soccer?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> What percentage of the top 25 play possession soccer?


0 percent


----------



## The Driver

Women play a Purdy direct game

No one is play possession period


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> What percentage of the top 25 play possession soccer?


Its getting better every year, as the skill level of recruits improves with the growth of the sport.
Some teams mix more ball control in than others.


----------



## sdb

SpeedK1llz said:


> Glad to hear sdb. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't nervous because I am. A lot.


Understand completely. Stay positive! Hope she heals quick and rehabs 100 percent.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> No doubt we all are with you....I mainly lurk this ridiculous forum, but feel for you and your kid.  She is an exceptional player butwill return every bit as good. Stay strong....God Bless


Thank you Surfrider.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Speed...My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours...
> When my player was at Pepperdine she too had a season ending injury as a freshman. She suffered her injury a few days before the first game of the season.
> She was to start that game and her freshman season at center back.
> I know the pain and disappointment your player and indeed your entire family are feeling and the helplessness you feel as a parent.
> Stay positive, stay involved with the team and know that this will pass, she will get better and stronger than ever.
> Your player will be back, mine returned her sophomore year played in 81 games over her career, starting 80 in row, rarely leaving the pitch...
> Thank you very much for your post. God Bless...Roll Waves!


Thank you Lion Eyes.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Duke takes care of Notre Dame 3-0 in South Bend.
Ouch.


----------



## surfrider

Santa Clara squeeks past Irvine tonight...that's a nice start to their conference season


----------



## The Driver

Pookie and RayRay loved the first week of conference play (thus far) 

For Entertainment purposes only


----------



## offthecrossbar

surfrider said:


> Santa Clara squeeks past Irvine tonight...that's a nice start to their conference season


Santa Clara is WCC and UC Irvine is Big West.


----------



## The Driver

offthecrossbar said:


> Santa Clara is WCC and UC Irvine is Big West.


So whatcha saying Todd?


----------



## MakeAPlay

I am cheering for BYU and San Diego State today.  RPI, RPI, RPI....


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> I am cheering for BYU and San Diego State today.  RPI, RPI, RPI....


I bet that UVU BYU game gets testy.   A team with UVU's record and level of play should get spanked, but watch out.   The cougs have been struggling and almost all these girls played club & HS against each other, and you know most of those UVU players wanted to play across town but didn't get chosen...It'll be like those club days when the A team scrimmages the B team players who are pissed they didn't get picked.  I predict hard fouls all around.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> I bet that UVU BYU game gets testy.   A team with UVU's record and level of play should get spanked, but watch out.   The cougs have been struggling and almost all these girls played club & HS against each other, and you know most of those UVU players wanted to play across town but didn't get chosen...It'll be like those club days when the A team scrimmages the B team players who are pissed they didn't get picked.  I predict hard fouls all around.


I can't wait to watch it.  I agree with you and anticipate it will be better than expected.  I'm setting my game viewing schedule for this afternoon/evening and this one jumped out at me.  @Ricky Fandango why can't your girls play at night so that I can watch em?  I guess i will have to watch the replay...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> I bet that UVU BYU game gets testy.   A team with UVU's record and level of play should get spanked, but watch out.   The cougs have been struggling and almost all these girls played club & HS against each other, and you know most of those UVU players wanted to play across town but didn't get chosen...It'll be like those club days when the A team scrimmages the B team players who are pissed they didn't get picked.  I predict hard fouls all around.



I will also add that Utah Valley plays attractive soccer.  Chris Lemay is the coach there and one of my player's friends (a Florida State transfer) starts for them.  It is going to be an interesting game.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> I will also add that Utah Valley plays attractive soccer.  Chris Lemay is the coach there and one of my player's friends (a Florida State transfer) starts for them.  It is going to be an interesting game.


Exactly.  I'm very interested to see what Lemay does with that program in the next few years, they've got nice facilities, fertile recruiting grounds, and a student-life experience less, uh, "stringent" than BYU, so I expect he's making some of the blue and white folks nervous.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> Exactly.  I'm very interested to see what Lemay does with that program in the next few years, they've got nice facilities, fertile recruiting grounds, and a student-life experience less, uh, "stringent" than BYU, so I expect he's making some of the blue and white folks nervous.


Has BYU not recovered from the days of Jim McMahon?


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Has BYU not recovered from the days of Jim McMahon?


I don't think that they have recovered "socially."  Man I miss the brashness of McMahon.  He was a tough guy quarterback!


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think that they have recovered "socially."  Man I miss the brashness of McMahon.  He was a tough guy quarterback!


Me too! Loved his personae on and off the field. He made watching the game fun!


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Me too! Loved his personae on and off the field. He made watching the game fun!


That was back before Gene Upshaw traded away the soul of the game and guaranteed contracts for unrestricted free agency.  Back then it was hard as hell for players to switch teams so you followed your favorite players AND your favorite teams.  Nowadays players aren't playing for an organization they are playing for a paycheck.  It is sad...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> That was back before Gene Upshaw traded away the soul of the game and guaranteed contracts for unrestricted free agency.  Back then it was hard as hell for players to switch teams so you followed your favorite players AND your favorite teams.  Nowadays players aren't playing for an organization they are playing for a paycheck.  It is sad...


The NFL is dying.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> That was back before Gene Upshaw traded away the soul of the game and guaranteed contracts for unrestricted free agency.  Back then it was hard as hell for players to switch teams so you followed your favorite players AND your favorite teams.  Nowadays players aren't playing for an organization they are playing for a paycheck.  It is sad...


Agreed! I don't watch the NFL any longer for many reasons and that being one of them. I do love and enjoy college football. Can't say all, but most college players play to play.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> Agreed! I don't watch the NFL any longer for many reasons and that being one of them. I do love and enjoy college football. Can't say all, but most college players play to play.


I havent watched one NFL game this year, and probably wont.
That USC Texas game was something, though.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I havent watched one NFL game this year, and probably wont.
> That USC Texas game was something, though.


I caught the last quarter and OT. Crazy finish. I also watched the UCLA vs Texas A&M. That was fun! I'll watch any college game that has a good match-up.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Last night watched the Stanford vs. Washington St. game. Washington St. certainly made it hard for Stanford to play their style. Very disruptive. I can see Wazzu giving top teams a hard time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Last night watched the Stanford vs. Washington St. game. Washington St. certainly made it hard for Stanford to play their style. Very disruptive. I can see Wazzu giving top teams a hard time.


The PAC 12 is top to bottom the deepest conference in football.  Almost any game you watch is pretty entertaining.  It is damn near impossible to go undefeated in conference play!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The NFL is dying.


Some changes definitely need to be made...  Did you hear about the Aaron Hernandez autopsy?  That is scary.  A 24 year old with the brain damage of a 67 year old NFL player and he only played in 44 games in the NFL!  Add another 3o for college (he went out early) and maybe another 50 or so in high school.  How the hell does that much brain damage occur?  This kid must have gotten a concussion almost every game.  Scary....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Some changes definitely need to be made...  Did you hear about the Aaron Hernandez autopsy?  That is scary.  A 24 year old with the brain damage of a 67 year old NFL player and he only played in 44 games in the NFL!  Add another 3o for college (he went out early) and maybe another 50 or so in high school.  How the hell does that much brain damage occur?  This kid must have gotten a concussion almost every game.  Scary....


His family is suing the Patriots.
Apple-tree.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Some changes definitely need to be made...  Did you hear about the Aaron Hernandez autopsy?  That is scary.  A 24 year old with the brain damage of a 67 year old NFL player and he only played in 44 games in the NFL!  Add another 3o for college (he went out early) and maybe another 50 or so in high school.  How the hell does that much brain damage occur?  This kid must have gotten a concussion almost every game.  Scary....


Get rid of helmets.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get rid of helmets.


Rugby!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get rid of helmets.


It sounds crazy, but it would change the way the game is played instantly.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think that they have recovered "socially."  Man I miss the brashness of McMahon.  He was a tough guy quarterback!


Do you remember when the defensive lineman spiked him after the play was over?
*Jim McMahon body slammed by Charles Martin Bears ... - YouTube*
▶ 2:58


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Rugby!


I enjoy watching international rugby. In particular the New Zealand All Blacks.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you remember when the defensive lineman spiked him after the play was over?
> *Jim McMahon body slammed by Charles Martin Bears ... - YouTube*
> View attachment 1460▶ 2:58


I do. Wasn't it the defensive lineman from Green Bay? Or did it happen twice?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> That was back before Gene Upshaw traded away the soul of the game and guaranteed contracts for unrestricted free agency.  Back then it was hard as hell for players to switch teams so you followed your favorite players AND your favorite teams.  Nowadays players aren't playing for an organization they are playing for a paycheck.  It is sad...


Yes Sir, I quit watching after Marino retired.
No loyalty, just like the NBA, I quit watching when magic got sick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

LASTMAN14 said:


> I do. Wasn't it the defensive lineman from Green Bay? Or did it happen twice?


It was Green Bay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you remember when the defensive lineman spiked him after the play was over?
> *Jim McMahon body slammed by Charles Martin Bears ... - YouTube*
> View attachment 1460▶ 2:58


Just a little late. lol.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> I enjoy watching international rugby. In particular the New Zealand All Blacks.


All Blacks are awesome.
FYI, one of the best female rugby clubs in the world is right here in socal.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Do you remember when the defensive lineman spiked him after the play was over?
> *Jim McMahon body slammed by Charles Martin Bears ... - YouTube*
> View attachment 1460▶ 2:58


Danny Ainge


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> All Blacks are awesome.
> FYI, one of the best female rugby clubs in the world is right here in socal.


Oh! That's interesting!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Danny Ainge


I hated him almost as much as McHale.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just a little late. lol.


That must have hurt, especially in the cold.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hated him almost as much as McHale.


The Boy You Ugly Danny Ainge BYU

Not the Boston guy


----------



## The Driver

You talking bout Danny Ainge who bites

He was a nasty MF hence the name 

Boy You Ugly


----------



## The Driver

UCLAs 4 and 5 are playing well together


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> UCLAs 4 and 5 are playing well together


Are you two related?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

UCLA shuts out the Buffs in the thin air.
Big win for the Bruins to start conference play.
_Im all about the Bruins and RPI, baby._


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> The Boy You Ugly Danny Ainge BYU
> 
> Not the Boston guy


As a kid, my two favorite players were, "Pistol Pete" Maravich, and Lloyd "World B Free".


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you two related?


Pistol Peter or World B Free?


----------



## The Driver

Your player made it look easy

BIG UPS @MakeAPlay 

Her Attitude in Altitude was NICE


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Pistol Peter or World B Free?


You and MaP.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You and MaP.


No Sir

Senor Ricardo I am just a Huge  Fan of Southland Soccer on the Womens and young Ladies side of the Game


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Get rid of helmets.


I agree 

Get rid of helmets and watch the pure tackling happen 

Rugby's concussion protocol is leap and bounds ahead of the NFLs


----------



## MakeAPlay

One game at a time.  I'm a believer.  I have been for awhile. #21 is the best player in the world under the age of 25 and although there might be a few doubters their first 17 is unrivaled in amateur soccer.  Today was a statement game.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> One game at a time.  I'm a believer.  I have been for awhile. #21 is the best player in the world under the age of 25 and although there might be a few doubters their first 17 is unrivaled in amateur soccer.  Today was a statement game.


Who?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Who?


Jessie and the scrubs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

They did some surgery today.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> They did some surgery today.


I agree

A patient version of direct soccer

Nice lines and curves 

And they did it with a target on their backs

In the thin Air

It's was surgical


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Jessie and the scrubs.


Scrubs?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> As a kid, my two favorite players were, "Pistol Pete" Maravich, and Lloyd "World B Free".


Love PPM! He played with style! Just before he passed he use train just down the way from high school. He was amazing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Scrubs?


Yeah.  That's apparently what the media and pundits and plenty of others think about them.  They think it is Fleming and a bunch of nobodies.  No worries.  It's hard to appreciate how good they are until you watch them up close. They made a one loss college team look like a rec team.  Colorado literally played defense for 85 minutes.  That's going to be every team left on their schedules game plan other than Stanford.  And against the Cardinal is where you are going to really see how complete of a team they are.

This team is built to win it all.  Scary that they have 22 players coming back next year and another top recruiting class coming in.  Jessie and the scrubs will be fine.


----------



## MakeAPlay

They must be scrubs right?  They allegedly only have 2 players that are in the top 25 in the conference and only two players in the top 100 in the country according to TDS.  One of those two players doesn't even start.  Their defense sucks, their keeper sucks, they are a one dimensional offensive team and they only have Fleming is what some of the popular pundits think.  They still haven't watched them closely because they have a secret weapon that can stop any offensive player in the country and she allows them to attack like a pack of hyenas.

It's all good I called this last year.  Just think of how unfair it would be if they had a particular WNT starter that shouted them out on Twitter before the game.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> They must be scrubs right?


Who cares about "they"? Really Doe

We all Got
We all We need

1 Game at a time

Miss me with that THEY business


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> This team is built to win it all.  Scary that they have 22 players coming back next year and another top recruiting class coming in.  Jessie and the scrubs will be fine.


Why are you referring to post dated checks?

I thought you were bout NOW

Next year is next year

Act like you been there before Cloth


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> Why are you referring to post dated checks?
> 
> I thought you were bout NOW
> 
> Next year is next year
> 
> Act like you been there before Cloth


So what you're sayin is?


----------



## LASTMAN14

Love how this thread has become so reminiscent of great athletes from the past. Hopefully the college players that are being mentioned will be talked about long from now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> So what you're sayin is?


They don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah.  That's apparently what the media and pundits and plenty of others think about them.  They think it is Fleming and a bunch of nobodies.  No worries.  It's hard to appreciate how good they are until you watch them up close. They made a one loss college team look like a rec team.  Colorado literally played defense for 85 minutes.  That's going to be every team left on their schedules game plan other than Stanford.  And against the Cardinal is where you are going to really see how complete of a team they are.
> 
> This team is built to win it all.  Scary that they have 22 players coming back next year and another top recruiting class coming in.  Jessie and the scrubs will be fine.


Seriously, when do you decide that you no longer need to defend them?  IMHO they've proven who they are!  THE REAL DEAL!!!  Just sit back and enjoy....you don't need to champion their cause, they've done a good job on their own. 

Sit back and enjoy!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicker4Life said:


> Seriously, when do you decide that you no longer need to defend them?  IMHO they've proven who they are!  THE REAL DEAL!!!  Just sit back and enjoy....you don't need to champion their cause, they've done a good job on their own.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy!


I will sit back right about the same time you sit back and stop defending your kids 04 Beach team and their meaningless ranking within a brand new and unproven GDA that you are so excited about.

These games actually matter.  Don't worry about what I want to defend.  It's still my kid and her soccer team.  Please don't be that pot calling the kettle black.

And trust me I enjoy it.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> I will sit back right about the same time you sit back and stop defending your kids 04 Beach team and their meaningless ranking within a brand new and unproven GDA that you are so excited about.
> 
> These games actually matter.  Don't worry about what I want to defend.  It's still my kid and her soccer team.  Please don't be that pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> And trust me I enjoy it.


I was paying them a compliment.....


----------



## The Driver

Texas over WV

Oh My 10-0


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Texas over WV
> 
> Oh My 10-0


Do you ever wear a battle helmet to your daughter's game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you ever wear a battle helmet to your daughter's game?


This is what I wear at most games.


----------



## The Driver

No battles here Dick


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No battles here Dick


Rick.
Its Rick.

Just checking.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rick.
> Its Rick.


Some Richards are Dicks 

Are they not?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Some Richards are Dicks
> 
> Are they not?


Some may even argue most of em are.
Im just a humble little ricky.

There was a Texas dad I knew who was funny as shit, and we used to laugh our asses off and dare each other to show up at our daughters game with one of those helmets on.
It was an inside joke and I took a chance that maybe you were him with the Texas 10-0 post.
back to what you were doing...


----------



## The Driver

Ok Lil Ricky 

I don't wear battle hats

It's not a battle

Just alignment and assignments


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Looks like Notre Dame was pissed about the Duke game and just opened a can o whoopass on NC State.
Dang!


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> Looks like Notre Dame was pissed about the Duke game and just opened a can o whoopass on NC State.
> Dang!


That one is going to leave a mark!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> That one is going to leave a mark!


Welp, ND got Duked at home and someone had to pay.
Im sure the pack will be back.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> back to what you were doing...


Commenting on the Texas WV score


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Commenting on the Texas WV score


Let me help.
Texas, WOW! 10 and OH!


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me help.
> Texas, WOW! 10 and OH!


Against WV


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Against WV


10 and 0 against WV.
Insanely awesome.
Bob Wills is from Texas, and thats even better.


----------



## The Driver

Chopped and Screwed


----------



## Anomaly

Texas vs. WV was 1-0.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Chopped and Screwed


Finely chopped and roughly screwed, or vice versa?

In other news, Penn State battles Nebraska to detaunt.
North Carolina nips UVA
Texas A&M wallops Mizzou, and Northwestern blanks Maryland.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> Finely chopped and roughly screwed, or vice versa?
> 
> In other news, Penn State battles Nebraska to detaunt.
> North Carolina nips UVA
> Texas A&M wallops Mizzou, and Northwestern blanks Maryland.


...detente...

You're welcome.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Nobody is talking about the huge game in the WCC this Sunday.  The team that wins gets the early drivers seat in the WCC race.  The loser is going to need a little help.  This is when everything starts to get interesting.  Don't sleep on the Cougars.  I seem to remember a statement about a wounded cougar being the most dangerous...


----------



## MakeAPlay

If I had to rank a top 15 right now broken up into tiers it would be:

Tier 1

1. UCLA
2. Stanford
3. Duke

Tier 2 

4. North Carolina
5. South Carolina

Tier 3

6. Texas
7. Rutgers
8. Virginia
9. Texas A&M
10. Florida
11. West Virginia
12. Penn State
13. Notre Dame
14. Cal
15. Florida State


----------



## MakeAPlay

What complicates it is Penn State beating North Carolina who beat Virginia who beat West Virginia who beat Penn state.


----------



## The Driver

Tiers and snot

Bored much


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay the Freshman haven't gotten tired yet 

You have them broken into tiers already 

You know something the huh?


----------



## The Driver

Anomaly said:


> Texas vs. WV was 1-0.


And that moved their record to

10 and OH!  In my Bob Wills voice


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> And that moved their record to
> 
> 10 and OH!  In my Bob Wills voice


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay the Freshman haven't gotten tired yet
> 
> You have them broken into tiers already
> 
> You know something the huh?


No tiers for the freshman just lots of games that I have watched.  I think that I have a pretty good feel for who the contenders are.  It's like running the 400.  Everybody gets out of the gate fast but you can tell who is going to be in it by who made up the stagger on the back 120.  The WatchESPN app is great.  All the games that you care to watch between ACC and SEC teams are right there.

I still can't quite figure out the pecking order in the PAC 12 quite yet other than to say it is basically a race for 3rd place with a wide open field.  Good luck to you and your players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


>


@Zerodenero you almost made me spit my coffee out with that one!  You gave me an eighties flashback!


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> No tiers for the freshman just lots of games that I have watched.  I think that I have a pretty good feel for who the contenders are.  It's like running the 400.  Everybody gets out of the gate fast but you can tell who is going to be in it by who made up the stagger on the back 120.  The WatchESPN app is great.  All the games that you care to watch between ACC and SEC teams are right there.
> 
> I still can't quite figure out the pecking order in the PAC 12 quite yet other than to say it is basically a race for 3rd place with a wide open field.  Good luck to you and your players.


And sometimes there's that 4 that ends up

Being a photo finish 

It's a sprint


----------



## The Driver

I believe UCLA looks the best in the PAC12

On paper

A lot of programs are going paperless now 

So on the mental side of the game 

We have to wait until the freshman get tired 

And the special ones jump off the paper


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> @Zerodenero you almost made me spit my coffee out with that one!  You gave me an eighties flashback!


Anytime mama. Different strokes...that was my jam;-)


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> And sometimes there's that 4 that ends up
> 
> Being a photo finish
> 
> It's a sprint


True. Look at last year......Who of thought a squad full of future attorney generals would have made it to  the final four?

Hoyas did it...and I'm sure there will be another dark horse to do it again.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Big game for the Wildcats this weekend.  They get to go into Palo Alto and see if organized chaos works.  I will be rooting for them.  There is definitely an opportunity there.


----------



## Lion Eyes

*Rankings - NCAA Women's Soccer RPI*
Through Games SEP. 24, 2017

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi

*Rankings - NCAA Women's Soccer RPI*
Through Games SEP. 24, 2017
NCAA Women's Soccer RPI
*RANK* *SCHOOL* *CONFERENCE* 
1 South Carolina Southeastern 
2 Stanford Pac-12 
3 North Carolina Atlantic Coast 
4 UCF AAC 
5 Texas Big 12 
6 Duke Atlantic Coast 
7 Princeton Ivy League 
8 West Virginia Big 12 
9 UCLA Pac-12 
10 Florida Southeastern 
11 LSU Southeastern 
12 Cincinnati AAC 
13 Rutgers BigTen
14 Notre Dame Atlantic Coast 
15 Michigan Big Ten 
16 Tennessee Southeastern 
17 Penn St. Big Ten 
18 California Pac-12 
19 Pepperdine West Coast 
20 Texas A&M Southeastern 
21 Wake Forest Atlantic Coast 
22 Purdue Big Ten 
23 Ole Miss Southeastern 
24 Wisconsin Big Ten 
25 Rice Conference USA 
26 Loyola Marymount West Coast 
27 Florida St. Atlantic Coast 
28 Alabama Southeastern 
29 NC State Atlantic Coast 
30 Clemson Atlantic Coast


----------



## MakeAPlay

RPI is meaningless at this point.  Right now due to the way the formula is constructed it is overrating the weaker conferences.  This fixes itself towards the end of October.  I do like the 19 RPI for Pepperdine although that will be put on the line this weekend against Santa Clara who is much better than their record would indicate.  If you sleep on their attack it could be fatal.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> RPI is meaningless at this point.  Right now due to the way the formula is constructed it is overrating the weaker conferences.  This fixes itself towards the end of October.  I do like the 19 RPI for Pepperdine although that will be put on the line this weekend against Santa Clara who is much better than their record would indicate.  If you sleep on their attack it could be fatal.


I agree, by the end of October we'll definitely know who the top teams are... with or with out the RPI. 
RPI will then matter if your in the low 60's, ie, on the cusp. After that you're not coming to the dance unless you win your league.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> RPI is meaningless at this point.  Right now due to the way the formula is constructed it is overrating the weaker conferences.  This fixes itself towards the end of October.  I do like the 19 RPI for Pepperdine although that will be put on the line this weekend against Santa Clara who is much better than their record would indicate.  If you sleep on their attack it could be fatal.


Santa Clara plays LMU first, and Pepperdine plays San Francisco first.
LMU can beat Santa Clara and Pepperdine could lose to San Francisco.
Im not gonna discuss what happens on Sunday until what happens on Friday has already happened.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Santa Clara plays LMU first, and Pepperdine plays San Francisco first.
> LMU can beat Santa Clara and Pepperdine could lose to San Francisco.
> Im not gonna discuss what happens on Sunday until what happens on Friday has already happened.


Pepperdine will beat SF

Why not say Pepperdine will bet SF and not GAF what happens 

Scared hustle don't win


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Pepperdine will beat SF
> 
> Why not say Pepperdine will bet SF and not GAF what happens
> 
> Scared hustle don't win


Its about respect.
Neither one of us are playing, shit for brains.
I dont think any of the young women that will play, regardless of who they play for are scared.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its about respect.
> Neither one of us are playing, shit for brains.
> I dont think any of the young women that will play, regardless of who they play for are scared.


Shit for brain I know your ass ain't playing

You cheer like a Lil Richard


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Pepperdine will beat SF
> 
> Why not say Pepperdine will bet SF and not GAF what happens
> 
> Scared hustle don't win


You remind me of someone, and I couldnt pin it down until now.
"Gator dont play that shit!"


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango 

Don't cheer scared 

Cheer respectfully


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango
> 
> Don't cheer scared
> 
> Cheer respectfully


Ima cheer every game.
When they happen.

Take the foot off the gas once in awhile, Gator.


----------



## The Driver

Even Pookie and RayRay know 

Pepp beat SF 

Scared Cheering Richard


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Even Pookie and RayRay know
> 
> Pepp beat SF
> 
> Scared Cheering Richard


Gator dont cry.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima cheer every game.
> When they happen.
> 
> Take the foot off the gas once in awhile, Gator.


As you should 

Just don't cheer scared


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> As you should
> 
> Just don't cheer scared


Thanks Gator.
I'll do my best.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gator dont cry.


Ha


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Is this better than Monday Night Football?
Probly maybe.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks Gator.
> I'll do my best.


You don't play 

Your hustle and respect don't mean 

Nothing Lil Richard


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is this better than Monday Night Football?
> Probly maybe.


Keep D1 soccer trending 

Your dds deserve it

Lil Ricard


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You don't play
> 
> Your hustle and respect don't mean
> 
> Nothing Lil Richard


----------



## KidGretzky25

MakeAPlay said:


> If I had to rank a top 15 right now broken up into tiers it would be:
> 
> Tier 1
> 
> 1. UCLA
> 2. Stanford
> 3. Duke
> 
> Tier 2
> 
> 4. North Carolina
> 5. South Carolina
> 
> Tier 3
> 
> 6. Texas
> 7. Rutgers
> 8. Virginia
> 9. Texas A&M
> 10. Florida
> 11. West Virginia
> 12. Penn State
> 13. Notre Dame
> 14. Cal
> 15. Florida State


I think Florida and Virginia should be in your Tier 2. Not too many West Coast teams can hang with the top ACC and SEC schools, except UCLA and Stanford. Texas over WVU doesn't mean anything to me. WVU(Tier 4) barely beat Princeton and aren't the same team as last year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

You know what I just noticed?
The NFL has become the Phil Donahue Show.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You know what I just noticed?
> The NFL has become the Phil Donahue Show.


Wrong thread Ricardo

But if you must 

Go ahead


----------



## KidGretzky25

MakeAPlay said:


> Big game for the Wildcats this weekend.  They get to go into Palo Alto and see if organized chaos works.  I will be rooting for them.  There is definitely an opportunity there.


Chaos is being nice


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Wrong thread Ricardo
> 
> But if you must
> 
> Go ahead


----------



## The Driver

Never watched 

Can you post the transcript


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Chaos is being nice


I was trying to be descriptive without being mean.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> I think Florida and Virginia should be in your Tier 2. Not too many West Coast teams can hang with the top ACC and SEC schools, except UCLA and Stanford. Texas over WVU doesn't mean anything to me. WVU(Tier 4) barely beat Princeton and aren't the same team as last year.


I am not that impressed with any of the ACC schools outside of the top 5 (Duke, UNC, UVA, FSU, ND) and that is 9 schools.  I would put the California PAC 12 schools against them any day of the week and will volunteer the Bruins to play the extra game.  UCLA is better than Duke.  Stanford is better than North Carolina.  $C is better than Florida St. and Cal vs Norte Dame would be a toss up.  UCLA already beat Virginia.

Regarding the SEC the only serious teams are South Carolina, Florida and Texas A&M.  UDUB already beat Florida and to be quite honest the other two are good but would be even money or worse against Cal and $C.  Tennessee is a mirage that will be exposed by any top 15 team. South Carolina has got to be the most overrated team in the country.  I don't rate them as a top 10 team yet they are sitting at #3

Don't sleep on the West sir.  I say the PAC 12 gets 7 teams in.  The 4 California schools, the two mountain schools and one other between Wazzu, UDub and Arizona.

Three of the last 6 National titles have been won by PAC 12 teams.  The top 3 recruiting classes are PAC 12 schools.  I'm feeling pretty confident that a PAC 12 school is going to win it this year. Good luck to your players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx

I don't understand how $C ties Utah and moves up 3 ranks to #7...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx
> 
> I don't understand how $C ties Utah and moves up 3 ranks to #7...


We talking about Rankings

Rankings? 

No really we talking Rankings in September?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> We talking about Rankings
> 
> Rankings?
> 
> No really we talking Rankings in September?


I always talk rankings and anything else related to women's soccer.  It more interesting than what is going on with my football team.  Check this out.  Watch how much hardware they collect by season's end...  A little SoCal love.  A girl that grew up in Oside and one born in Irvine and raised in Lake Forest/San Diego...

http://pac-12.com/article/2017/09/26/pac-12-womens-soccer-players-week


----------



## soccer661

http://pac-12.com/article/2017/09/26/pac-12-womens-soccer-players-week

Nice job #5 UCLA for Defensive!!!
And another So Cal girl for Offensive...SWEET!
Love seeing our So Cal girls rock it out there 

(I knew the Utah keeper would get Goalkeeper-- not from So Cal however-- but she had an really outstanding game vs USC...)


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx
> 
> I don't understand how $C ties Utah and moves up 3 ranks to #7...


Agreed.  I watched Texas A&M this weekend.  You had them at #9 . . . more accurate than the United Soccer Coaches' ranking (23) for sure.  Ally Watt was an animal for A&M.  They could really make some noise in the tournament.   And I may be a Vol fan from way back, but you're right.  That mirage won't last too long once the meat of the conference schedule hits.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Mystery Train said:


> Agreed.  I watched Texas A&M this weekend.  You had them at #9 . . . more accurate than the United Soccer Coaches' ranking (23) for sure.  Ally Watt was an animal for A&M.  They could really make some noise in the tournament.   And I may be a Vol fan from way back, but you're right.  That mirage won't last too long once the meat of the conference schedule hits.


Texas A&M controlled the game against Florida and the result was legit.  I like them to win the SEC.  The Vols have that Jamaican WNT forward that gives teams trouble but the top teams can handle that kind of direct play.

Ally Watt is a beast.


----------



## Swoosh

All White Kit bracketology:  www.allwhitekit.com


----------



## gkrent

Any waves fans heading north this weekend?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Any waves fans heading north this weekend?


Im watching via live stream. (too much work in the new TRUMP economy. Hasnt been this good for at least ten years)
Momma Fandango will represent for me in the Bay Area.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx
> 
> I don't understand how $C ties Utah and moves up 3 ranks to #7...


Im going to guess because 3 teams ahead of them lost (two for the second time and one for a 3rd) and USC tied a top 25 team and has 1 loss.  Oh and the coaches vote


----------



## MakeAPlay

Good luck to all of the players starting school this week!  Especially the freshmen.  Lot's of juggling...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Good luck to all of the players starting school this week!  Especially the freshmen.  Lot's of juggling...


Big Ups to the programs with rested Freshmen

The rested will show up 

At the get down


----------



## The Driver

Bar


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im watching via live stream. (too much work in the new TRUMP economy. Hasnt been this good for at least ten years)
> Momma Fandango will represent for me in the Bay Area.


Boots and all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im watching via live stream. (too much work in the new TRUMP economy. Hasnt been this good for at least ten years)
> Momma Fandango will represent for me in the Bay Area.


You are too funny.  You do realize that we are in California right?


----------



## The Driver

Gucci

Work hasn't changed much


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> All White Kit bracketology:  www.allwhitekit.com


His forecasts are so bad right now it's not even funny.


----------



## full90

Went to SDSU-UNLV last weekend. Really impressed with the soccer from SDSU (although they lost 1-0 on an own goal). They dominated the game and played some great soccer. They had some passing combos that had us raving. Their young players are good. 7 fresh or soph starters. (Freshman midfielder from Surf so good and freshman forward from nor cal so so good). I loved their soccer. UNLV was average. The skill/soccer savvy gap between the two teams is large. Really stupid result that left me hating soccer. (And the reffing was terrible. Ref missed two takedowns in the box and a clear handball in the box. SDSU should be livid. The three woso games I have seen live have had some iffy reffing, btw) 

But I do love San Diego and the view from that field at SDSU and they had some good tri tip at the game so I made out ok on the day. 

I saw UCLA-SDSU and was impressed with how Aztecs have grown since then (and they weren't awful at UCLA...Bruins first two weekends were lights out in finishing). 

Anyways, just giving my .02 which is probably worth less than that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> Went to SDSU-UNLV last weekend. Really impressed with the soccer from SDSU (although they lost 1-0 on an own goal). They dominated the game and played some great soccer. They had some passing combos that had us raving. Their young players are good. 7 fresh or soph starters. (Freshman midfielder from Surf so good and freshman forward from nor cal so so good). I loved their soccer. UNLV was average. The skill/soccer savvy gap between the two teams is large. Really stupid result that left me hating soccer. (And the reffing was terrible. Ref missed two takedowns in the box and a clear handball in the box. SDSU should be livid. The three woso games I have seen live have had some iffy reffing, btw)
> 
> But I do love San Diego and the view from that field at SDSU and they had some good tri tip at the game so I made out ok on the day.
> 
> I saw UCLA-SDSU and was impressed with how Aztecs have grown since then (and they weren't awful at UCLA...Bruins first two weekends were lights out in finishing).
> 
> Anyways, just giving my .02 which is probably worth less than that.


That freshman midfielder was a big coup for them.  She was all set to go to Cal.  I wonder what happened (I know that her old coach left for Utah Valley so maybe that had something to do with it?).  She is definitely a good player.  Her and that forward Utush were their best two players that I saw.  I like Mike Frieszen as a coach.

I have never been able to figure out why SDSU isn't as strong as the big 4 California D1's.  San Diego is a beautiful city, the campus is in a nice location (and just a short trolley ride from downtown, the beach, PB) it has solid academics, nice facilities and is in a soccer loving community.  It's one of those things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> That freshman midfielder was a big coup for them.  She was all set to go to Cal.  I wonder what happened (I know that her old coach left for Utah Valley so maybe that had something to do with it?).  She is definitely a good player.  Her and that forward Utush were their best two players that I saw.  I like Mike Frieszen as a coach.
> 
> I have never been able to figure out why SDSU isn't as strong as the big 4 California D1's.  San Diego is a beautiful city, the campus is in a nice location (and just a short trolley ride from downtown, the beach, PB) it has solid academics, nice facilities and is in a soccer loving community.  It's one of those things that make you go hmmm.


Didn't they have a coaching change recently?


----------



## surfrider

outside! said:


> Didn't they have a coaching change recently?


I think you are confusing SDSU with USD


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> His forecasts are so bad right now it's not even funny.


What do you mean forecasts?  This is a week by week bracket, as if the season ended today what it would look like based on results up to now.  It's usually pretty close with the NCAA selections.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Didn't they have a coaching change recently?


No.  Cal and SDSU have had the same coach for quite a bit of time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> What do you mean forecasts?  This is a week by week bracket, as if the season ended today what it would look like based on results up to now.  It's usually pretty close with the NCAA selections.


So the #1 and #2 teams in the country would be four seeds, several unranked teams would be higher seeds, the #7 team in the country wouldn't be in the tournament and Pepperdine would be a three seed.  What is the value in something as ridiculous as that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> What do you mean forecasts?  This is a week by week bracket, as if the season ended today what it would look like based on results up to now.  It's usually pretty close with the NCAA selections.


The RPI is useless until the last 2-3 weeks of the season


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> So the #1 and #2 teams in the country would be four seeds, several unranked teams would be higher seeds, the #7 team in the country wouldn't be in the tournament and Pepperdine would be a three seed.  What is the value in something as ridiculous as that?


That's IF the season ended today.  It shows that teams still have a lot of work to do.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> That's IF the season ended today.  It shows that teams still have a lot of work to do.


There is always a lot of work to do.  Seems silly to publish a bracketology at this point when ultimately the committee decides the seeding and they only use the RPI in order to figure out eligible pools of teams.  The analysis of the RPI even states that early on it over represents the non P5 conferences when in reality at the end of the season you get the exact opposite effect.  I get that he publishes it as click bait for the website but again it has absolutely no real predictive value and the guy that maintains the archive for the NCAA explicitly states that it only shows what happened not what will happen.  Chris Henderson's tweets imply that he believes that the PAC 12 will only get 4 teams in not including your Trojans.  He even implies that UDub will get the 4th bid from the conference which I find laughable.  UDub is probably the 7th best team in the conference and possibly the 8th and this weekend will show that.  I like to see some thought put into things and his preseason effort was weak and inaccurate and now his early bracketology is weak too.

It will all work itself out in the end but damn if you are going to do something do a good job of it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday Picks:  Winners in RED


California (8-1-0) vs. Arizona St. (4-4-1)
DePaul (4-5-1) vs. Georgetown (7-2-1)
Indiana (5-4-2) vs. Northwestern (5-4-2)
 Marquette (7-3-1) vs. Villanova (4-6-0)
Purdue (7-2-1) vs. Illinois (3-9-0)
Seton Hall (0-6-3) vs. Butler (8-1-1)
 Southern California (6-1-1) vs. Oregon St. (3-4-2)
 St. John's (NY) (4-5-1) vs. Creighton (2-7-1)
Stanford (8-1-0) vs. Arizona (4-2-2)
UC Davis (1-9-0) vs. Hawaii (5-4-0)
UCLA (8-0-1) vs. Oregon (6-3-0)
Washington (7-3-0) vs. Utah (5-2-2)
 Washington St. (5-2-2) vs. Colorado (6-2-2)


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Thursday Picks:  Winners in RED
> 
> 
> California (8-1-0) vs. Arizona St. (4-4-1)
> DePaul (4-5-1) vs. Georgetown (7-2-1)
> Indiana (5-4-2) vs. Northwestern (5-4-2)
> Marquette (7-3-1) vs. Villanova (4-6-0)
> Purdue (7-2-1) vs. Illinois (3-9-0)
> Seton Hall (0-6-3) vs. Butler (8-1-1)
> Southern California (6-1-1) vs. Oregon St. (3-4-2)
> St. John's (NY) (4-5-1) vs. Creighton (2-7-1)
> Stanford (8-1-0) vs. Arizona (4-2-2)
> UC Davis (1-9-0) vs. Hawaii (5-4-0)
> UCLA (8-0-1) vs. Oregon (6-3-0)
> Washington (7-3-0) vs. Utah (5-2-2)
> Washington St. (5-2-2) vs. Colorado (6-2-2)


How has your handicapping been so far this year?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> How has your handicapping been so far this year?


I get a lot more right than wrong.  It's soccer.  The best team doesn't always win more frequently than other sports.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> The best team doesn't always win more frequently than other sports.


I never heard a player or a coach say that. 

Winners win and the best team always seems to win without making excuses. 

You mixing the lime wit the coconut


----------



## The Driver

We have Utah v Washington 

And No Sign 

Of

NoGoal

Cycles cycles cycles


----------



## pulguita

The Driver said:


> I never heard a player or a coach say that.
> 
> Winners win and the best team always seems to win without making excuses.
> 
> You mixing the lime wit the coconut


You win or lose much in soccer?  Soccer is the cruelest of games and the best don't always win.  Barca and Real don't seem to always win do they.  They should but they don't.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

pulguita said:


> You win or lose much in soccer?  Soccer is the cruelest of games and the best don't always win.  Barca and Real don't seem to always win do they.  They should but they don't.


How many games have we all watched where one team has 15 shots on goal, controls the whole game and fails to score, then the other team gets one chance and one goal.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Sheriff Joe said:


> How many games have we all watched where one team has 15 shots on goal, controls the whole game and fails to score, then the other team gets one chance and one goal.


Watched a video of a game just like that on Monday (except it ended in a tie).


----------



## The Driver

The best win or tie

The best learn from the lose and improve

Tables show it at the end of the season

Stop cheering Chicken


----------



## The Driver

Barca and Real? 

We are talking women's D1 soccer

US Women are the Best in the World 

You should behave as such.


----------



## pulguita

The Driver said:


> Barca and Real?
> 
> We are talking women's D1 soccer
> 
> US Women are the Best in the World
> 
> You should behave as such.


That's your opinion as to being the best.  How come they didn't beat Sweden and win the Olympics?  You are clueless.  You didn't answer my question.  How much have you won and lost?


----------



## The Driver

pulguita said:


> That's your opinion as to being the best.  How come they didn't beat Sweden and win the Olympics?  You are clueless.  You didn't answer my question.  How much have you won and lost?


US Women aren't the best?


----------



## The Driver

The Best win all the time

And No I am not cluesless


----------



## pulguita

The Driver said:


> US Women aren't the best?


Sorry at the moment I don't think you can say they are.  Lost Tournament of Nations, lost to France, lost to England.  Beating New Zealand and Russia is nothing to write home about.  I could have rounded up some local club teams that would have been better matches.  I love watching the pundits discuss blowouts of 5-0 and 6-0 and how the US was doing this and that.  What can you learn from a 6-0 blowout?  Bottom line what does that have to do with the topic?  You said best team always wins in soccer and some of us have called bs on you and a statement such as that indicates that you really are clueless when evaluating soccer.


----------



## pulguita

The Driver said:


> The Best win all the time
> 
> And No I am not cluesless


Yea you pretty much are.


----------



## The Driver

pulguita said:


> Sorry at the moment I don't think you can say they are.  Lost Tournament of Nations, lost to France, lost to England.  Beating New Zealand and Russia is nothing to write home about.  I could have rounded up some local club teams that would have been better matches.  I love watching the pundits discuss blowouts of 5-0 and 6-0 and how the US was doing this and that.  What can you learn from a 6-0 blowout?  Bottom line what does that have to do with the topic?  You said best team always wins in soccer and some of us have called bs on you and a statement such as that indicates that you really are clueless when evaluating soccer.


I think they are the Best in the World 

Not here to debate it with you.


----------



## The Driver

pulguita said:


> Yea you pretty much are.


So be it


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> There is always a lot of work to do.  Seems silly to publish a bracketology at this point when ultimately the committee decides the seeding and they only use the RPI in order to figure out eligible pools of teams.


But MAP, its FUN!


----------



## outside!

surfrider said:


> I think you are confusing SDSU with USD


While I am sometimes very confused, not in this case. I knew USD had a coaching change (BTW, what exactly do you have to do to be let go from a Catholic university as it appears molesting children is not one of them). I saw SDSU play a preseason game and thought the coach staff looked different from a couple of years ago. They play a much different game as well (less direct, they used to mostly play very direct to the tall, fast forwards that were on the team then).


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> While I am sometimes very confused, not in this case. I knew USD had a coaching change (BTW, what exactly do you have to do to be let go from a Catholic university as it appears molesting children is not one of them). I saw SDSU play a preseason game and thought the coach staff looked different from a couple of years ago. They play a much different game as well (less direct, they used to mostly play very direct to the tall, fast forwards that were on the team then).


While some Catholic Priests have been exempted in the past from any and all accountability when it comes to child molestation, losing at sports has never been tolerated at any Catholic institution for very long.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I think they are the Best in the World
> 
> Not here to debate it with you.


You're such a pussy.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> While some Catholic Priests have been exempted in the past from any and all accountability when it comes to child molestation, losing at sports has never been tolerated at any Catholic institution for very long.


Sad, but true.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Sad, but true.


Im Catholic, Bro.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a pussy.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im Catholic, Bro.


Oy Vey! ...well my friend, you know better than I.

 I do know that loosing at a parochial institution, especially at the hs level is definitely a cardinal sin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Oy Vey! ...well my friend, you know better than I.
> 
> I do know that loosing at a parochial institution, especially at the hs level is definitely a cardinal sin.


You have no idea how many "Our Fathers" and "Hail Marys" it takes to just get me outta Hell and into Purgatory.
Thats what the insurance salesman guaranteed.
Regular Catholics play by the rules (mostly)
Some Priests have spoiled it for the good ones.

Many kids had their lives ruined.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a pussy.


And you are such a Richard 

Nothing to do with anything 

Just running your mouth


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a pussy.


And if you ever see one

I dare you to grab it

Grab this one Lil Richard

CC:  Dick Fandango


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And if you ever see one
> 
> I dare you to grab it
> 
> Grab this one Lil Richard
> 
> CC:  Dick Fandango


I will say that the second goal Warshington scored tonight was a byoot.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And if you ever see one
> 
> I dare you to grab it
> 
> Grab this one Lil Richard
> 
> CC:  Dick Fandango


Yawn...


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yawn...


That's it

Yawn

CC: Dick Fandango


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> That's it
> 
> Yawn
> 
> CC: Dick Fandango


ywaaaaaaawn..
Nighty night, night.


----------



## The Driver

I don't know what I did to Richard 

I hope he rest well


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to all the D1 parents today who's dd

Who got a win 

Got a draw

Learnt a lesson


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> The best win or tie  Not always
> 
> The best learn from the lose and improve     Yes they do
> 
> Tables show it at the end of the season
> 
> Stop cheering Chicken


Soccer can be brutal, most sports one can look at the stat sheet & determine who won the game. 
Soccer & to some extent hockey the lucky team can win.
To win it all a team needs a good coach, great players and some lucky bounces and calls...


----------



## surfrider

Lion Eyes said:


> Soccer can be brutal, most sports one can look at the stat sheet & determine who won the game.
> Soccer & to some extent hockey the lucky team can win.
> To win it all a team needs a good coach, great players and some lucky bounces and calls...


Or you can just be better than the other team


----------



## LadiesMan217

surfrider said:


> Or you can just be better than the other team


Or they can forfeit


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday predictions (winners in RED):


BYU (3-4-3) vs. San Diego (2-8-0)
Boise St. (6-4-1) vs. New Mexico (7-3-0)
Cal Poly (5-5-1) vs. UC Irvine (5-3-3)
Colorado State (2-4-4) vs. San Jose St. (5-4-0)
 Florida St. (7-2-0) vs. North Carolina St. (8-2-1)
Kansas State (5-5-1) vs. West Virginia (8-3-0)
Louisville (7-4-0) vs. Duke (10-1-0)
Maryland (7-2-1) vs. Wisconsin (8-2-0)
Miami (FL) (4-4-0) vs. Clemson (6-3-1)
Michigan (5-2-4) vs. Iowa (5-4-0)
Michigan St. (4-7-0) vs. Nebraska (6-3-1)
Mississippi St. (7-1-2) vs. Auburn (5-3-2)
Nevada (1-9-0) vs. Air Force (4-4-1)
Notre Dame (6-3-2) vs. Wake Forest (8-2-1)
Oklahoma (2-8-1) vs. Baylor (7-2-1)
Ole Miss (9-1-1) vs. South Carolina (9-1-0)
Pacific (3-6-2) vs. Gonzaga (8-1-1)
Rutgers (8-0-2) vs. Minnesota (5-2-3)
San Francisco (4-5-2) vs. Pepperdine (6-2-2)
 Santa Clara (5-5-1) vs. Loyola Marymount (5-2-3)
 St. Mary's (Cal.) (4-6-0) vs. Portland (3-6-1)
TCU (8-3-0) vs. Oklahoma St. (8-1-2)
Texas (10-0-0) vs. Texas Tech (8-2-1)
Texas A&M (6-2-1) vs. Arkansas (6-5-1)
 UC Santa Barbara (4-4-3) vs. UC Riverside (3-7-2)
 UNLV (9-2-0) vs. Colorado Col. (3-4-3)
Utah St. (6-3-1) vs. San Diego St. (4-6-0)
 Virginia Tech (6-3-2) vs. Boston College (8-4-0)
Wyoming (5-4-1) vs. Fresno St. (5-4-1)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Saturday predictions (winners in RED):


North Carolina vs. Syracuse
Ohio St. vs. Penn St. 
 Utah Valley vs. Seattle


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> Saturday predictions (winners in RED):
> North Carolina vs. Syracuse
> Ohio St. vs. Penn St.
> Utah Valley vs. Seattle


Do you have parlay cards?  Dropping my college football card off tonight. Going with a 5 team parlay.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunday predictions (winners in RED):


Boise St. vs. San Diego St. 
 Cal Poly vs. UC Riverside
Cal St. Fullerton vs. Cal St. Northridge 
California vs. Arizona
Colorado State vs. Fresno St. 
 Creighton vs. DePaul
 Georgetown vs. Seton Hall
Georgia vs. Florida 
 Indiana vs. Illinois
 Long Beach St. vs. Hawaii
 Maryland vs. Minnesota
Michigan vs. Nebraska 
Michigan St. vs. Iowa 
Nevada vs. Colorado Col. 
Oklahoma vs. Texas 
 Oklahoma St. vs. Baylor
Pacific vs. Portland 
Pittsburgh vs. Virginia 
Providence vs. Butler 
 Purdue vs. Northwestern
Rutgers vs. Wisconsin 
San Francisco vs. Loyola Marymount 
 Santa Clara vs. Pepperdine
 Southern California vs. Oregon
St. John's (NY) vs. Marquette 
St. Mary's (Cal.) vs. Gonzaga 
Stanford vs. Arizona St.
 Texas Tech vs. TCU
 UC Santa Barbara vs. UC Irvine
UCLA vs. Oregon St.
 UNLV vs. Air Force
Utah St. vs. New Mexico
Washington vs. Colorado 
 Washington St. vs. Utah 
Wyoming vs. San Jose St.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I don't know what I did to Richard
> 
> I hope he rest well


He rest like baby with little fire water in  moon bottle.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> He rest like baby with little fire water in  moon bottle.


He who rest with too much fire water wake with moon sitting on head. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> He who rest with too much fire water wake with moon sitting on head. Sorry, couldn't help myself.


Little firewater ok.
Big firewater make bad medicine.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay why did you pick against Pepperdine

I know you watch a lot of women's soccer and I call you the Doris Burke / Stephen A. of the Forum

So why not Pepperdine this game


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> Little firewater ok.
> Big firewater make bad medicine.


Me likee big firewater. But sleep on couch.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay how many points I get if I take Pepperdine?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay why did you pick against Pepperdine
> 
> I know you watch a lot of women's soccer and I call you the Doris Burke / Stephen A. of the Forum
> 
> So why not Pepperdine this game



I'm going to forget the references because quite honestly they don't fit.  However, in the last 8 years the Pepperdine/Santa Clara series has been quite consistent.  The home team wins.  No draws, no road wins.  Good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm going to forget the references because quite honestly they don't fit.


Ok I  will take Stephen A. out 

So Pepperdine doesn't stand a chance in terms of history


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Ok I  will take Stephen A. out
> 
> So Pepperdine doesn't stand a chance in terms of history


History doesn't play the game, so anything can happen, but in general acknowledging and siding with history is usually a smart thing.  Again good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay how many points I get if I take Pepperdine?


If you give me a point I will take it.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> If you give me a point I will take it.


Why would I give you points for a team you picked against 

Nope


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Why would I give you points for a team you picked against
> 
> Nope


Why would I bet when either outcome is a net zero for the team that I cheer for?  If we are being honest Pepperdine is favored based on RPI and votes received.  If we were being really honest it is even money in terms of players and coaching.  I am just a student of history.  You can't punish me for being informed.

If you want my action this is a pick em.  I will take the home team.  Your Phil's giftcard for a Benjamin and a Grant.  I'll take a bottle of Patron Platinum.  The ball is in your court sir.


----------



## The Driver

I just asked why you picked against Pepp

That's all


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I just asked why you picked against Pepp
> 
> That's all


Fair enough.  The home team wins in this series 100% of the time since 2009.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Me likee big firewater. But sleep on couch.


Or front yard!


----------



## socalkdg

Lion Eyes said:


> Soccer can be brutal, most sports one can look at the stat sheet & determine who won the game.
> Soccer & to some extent hockey the lucky team can win.
> To win it all a team needs a good coach, great players and some lucky bounces and calls...


You should see dance competitions.   I'll watch a performance by my daughters group get beat by someone else and wonder what dance were they watching.  Worse than gymnastics or ice skating.   At least at the end of a soccer match I can see the score.   I'll watch my younger daughter play soccer all day, win or lose.   At the end of the day I understand why one team one or lost.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay how many points I get if I take Pepperdine?


You no cred.
Everyone know you all talk.
Consider tortoise.
He only make progress when neck is out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Me, many moons wiser.
You make hole in already hollow log and say, "look, I make hollow log".


----------



## Ricky Fandango

San Diego up 2-0 in the first 23 minutes in Provo.
Oh my.

or maybe, ..what the?!!..


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> San Diego up 2-0 in the first 23 minutes in Provo.
> Oh my.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Pep 'n San Fran 0-0 half.
Santa Clara opening some whoop-ass on LMU 3-0 at the half.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


>


2-1 SD at the Half.


----------



## The Driver

Texas at 11-0

Really spicy


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Texas at 11-0
> 
> Really spicy


Texas is a fraud.


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to Pepp nice win

Reminds me of the Midwest Swing


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Texas is a fraud.


11-0 isn't impressive in any locker room? 

Come on @MakeAPlay 11-0 is 11 wins

Wait I forgot you on some the best don't always win

I really would like to hear what you see is bootleg about 11-0 Texas is wearing

Gucci


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> 11-0 isn't impressive in any locker room?
> 
> Come on @MakeAPlay 11-0 is 11 wins
> 
> Wait I forgot you on some the best don't always win
> 
> I really would like to hear what you see is bootleg about 11-0 Texas is wearing
> 
> Gucci


http://www.texassports.com/schedule.aspx?path=wsoc

You tell me.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.texassports.com/schedule.aspx?path=wsoc
> 
> You tell me.


Never mind


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.texassports.com/schedule.aspx?path=wsoc
> 
> You tell me.


They tied Cal. (kinda)


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to Pepp nice win
> 
> Reminds me of the Midwest Swing


Ive never been to that venue in San Francisco, but on TV it looks like the field is in between the size of a basketball court and an indoor soccer arena.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never been to that venue in San Francisco, but on TV it looks like the field is in between the size of a basketball court and an indoor soccer arena.


That was an impressive grind it out game on the road for Pepperdine.  I thought that the Santa Clara/LMU game was going to be interesting so I watched the beginning of it.  After it was 3-0 I switched to the Pepperdine/USF game and watched the rest of the game.  It was worth the watch.  I will be cheering for them on Sunday.  Good luck to you and your daughters.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive never been to that venue in San Francisco, but on TV it looks like the field is in between the size of a basketball court and an indoor soccer arena.


It’s small but tough to win in front of the rowdy Dons crowd where beer and wine is sold in the concessions


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> It’s small but tough to win in front of the rowdy Dons crowd where beer and wine is sold in the concessions


Waves play five of their first six conference games on the road.
Not easy.
One down.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Waves play five of their first six conference games on the road.
> Not easy.
> One down.


You cheer like a beyotch

Dick I mean Richard

I know it

not easy 


Ricky Fandango said:


> You're such a pussy.


Says the little Ricky


----------



## The Driver

I have the slightest 

Why @Ricky Fandango 

Goes at me for no reason

It's all good though

It's fun


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I have the slightest
> 
> Why @Ricky Fandango
> 
> Goes at me for no reason
> 
> It's all good though
> 
> It's fun


Whatever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ohio State beats Penn State.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You cheer like a beyotch
> 
> Dick I mean Richard
> 
> I know it
> 
> not easy
> 
> Says the little Ricky


Pull my finger.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love the silence before a big game and there is no bigger game in the WCC this year than the party going on in Santa Clara.  After that dismantling of LMU they look a little more formidable. 

There's going to be another interesting game in the bay that day.  After Cal's draw with Arizona State and the spirited performance by the Wildcats against Stanford, I could really see an interesting game developing in Berkeley.  It might be a little direct and chaotic but it's going to be worth watching. 

Then there is that Colorado/Washington game. That game is even money in the truest sense.  I wouldn't be surprised with any outcome.  It should be close but either team could blow out the other.  This one is going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I love the silence before a big game and there is no bigger game in the WCC this year than the party going on in Santa Clara.  After that dismantling of LMU they look a little more formidable.
> 
> There's going to be another interesting game in the bay that day.  After Cal's draw with Arizona State and the spirited performance by the Wildcats against Stanford, I could really see an interesting game developing in Berkeley.  It might be a little direct and chaotic but it's going to be worth watching.
> 
> Then there is that Colorado/Washington game. That game is even money in the truest sense.  I wouldn't be surprised with any outcome.  It should be close but either team could blow out the other.  This one is going to be interesting to say the least.


 FM-1


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay you mentioned your fondness of the quiet before the strom

Doesn't the team your cheer for play today

Meanwhile we have the Red River Rival

With the Undefeated 

Texas Longhorns Womens program 

Going against their version your SC

But you making Noise about the 
Panera Bread Showcase
And the IN N Out Burger Cup that's going on up north

It sure is quiet 

Makes you want to puke

That quiet before the strom


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay you mentioned your fondness of the quiet before the strom
> 
> Doesn't the team your cheer for play today
> 
> Meanwhile we have the Red River Rival
> 
> With the Undefeated
> 
> Texas Longhorns Womens program
> 
> Going against their version your SC
> 
> But you making Noise about the
> Panera Bread Showcase
> And the IN N Out Burger Cup that's going on up north
> 
> It sure is quiet
> 
> Makes you want to puke
> 
> That quiet before the strom


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


>


Such a Richard


----------



## gkrent

4-0 Pepp with 13 minutes left


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> 4-0 Pepp with 13 minutes left


History be damned!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay you mentioned your fondness of the quiet before the strom
> 
> Doesn't the team your cheer for play today
> 
> Meanwhile we have the Red River Rival
> 
> With the Undefeated
> 
> Texas Longhorns Womens program
> 
> Going against their version your SC
> 
> But you making Noise about the
> Panera Bread Showcase
> And the IN N Out Burger Cup that's going on up north
> 
> It sure is quiet
> 
> Makes you want to puke
> 
> That quiet before the strom


Looks like your player picked up her first career goal and it was the game winner.  Congrats to her.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> 4-0 Pepp with 13 minutes left


5-0
Alot closer than the score.


----------



## Lion Eyes

5 - 0
Pepperdine over Santa Clara......


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> 5-0
> Alot closer than the score.


Stop it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> 5 - 0
> Pepperdine over Santa Clara......


Historic result for the Waves.
First win in Santa Clara ever.
Waves defense is a force.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> 5-0
> Alot closer than the score.


And so was the battle at Little Bighorn.  Just a couple different bounces and the Sioux would have lost...

That made me just spit out my 5 dollar frozen lemonade all over my son.  Nice one @Ricky Fandango you owe me a lemonade.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Looks like your player picked up her first career goal and it was the game winner.  Congrats to her.


Big ups Driver kid.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay you mentioned your fondness of the quiet before the strom
> 
> Doesn't the team your cheer for play today
> 
> Meanwhile we have the Red River Rival
> 
> With the Undefeated
> 
> Texas Longhorns Womens program
> 
> Going against their version your SC
> 
> But you making Noise about the
> Panera Bread Showcase
> And the IN N Out Burger Cup that's going on up north
> 
> It sure is quiet
> 
> Makes you want to puke
> 
> That quiet before the strom


Texas showed how fraudulent they were today. Tying a horrible Oklahoma team was as clear a sign as any.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> And so was the battle at Little Bighorn.  Just a couple different bounces and the Sioux would have lost...
> 
> That made me just spit out my 5 dollar frozen lemonade all over my son.  Nice one @Ricky Fandango you owe me a lemonade.


It was the Henry rifle at LBH.
Today it was one of the best defenses in the country, bar none.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Great win by Arizona State today.
Wah do ya think?

Beat'n Cal in antifa territory.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Texas showed how fraudulent they were today. Tying a horrible Oklahoma team was as clear a sign as any.


Don't dive


Ricky Fandango said:


> Great win by Arizona State today.
> Wah do ya think?
> 
> Beat'n Cal in antifa territory.


Wrong thread Rick Weed


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Don't dive
> 
> Wrong thread Rick Weed


I meant it.
Having to fight through guys with boobs and girls with beards just to get to the soccer pitch isnt easy.
Did I say that?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I meant it.
> Having to fight through guys with boobs and girls with beards just to get to the soccer pitch isnt easy.


No one asked 

Wrong thread Rick head


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No one asked
> 
> Wrong thread Rick head


Sensitive?
Sorry, Im not the most PC guy in the world.
Nice win today.
Big ups.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sensitive?
> Sorry, Im not the most PC guy in the world.
> Nice win today.
> Big ups.


Don't we all win everyday

Sorry for what?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sensitive?


At the tip


----------



## The Driver

I wear a cup so I'm cool

What's Good?


----------



## The Driver

Weber State was the rest stop

Now you weary?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> 5 - 0
> Pepperdine over Santa Clara......


Pepperdine went Adrian Peterson on Santa Clara today; they sent SC down to the river to fetch their own switches. Best top to bottom performance by Pepp this season. Still can't figure out why Jerry had his team play zone defense all day. I've never seen a team have so much room to work with. To add insult to injury, it only took SC about 65 minutes to figure out that someone might want to defend #12 on the forward attack out of the back. Despite the beat down, the NCAA will probably give SC a 2 seed in the tournament...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Don't we all win everyday
> 
> Sorry for what?


Yes.
Sorry I said sorry. 

Better?


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepperdine went Adrian Peterson on Santa Clara today; they sent SC down to the river to fetch their own switches. Best top to bottom performance by Pepp this season. Still can't figure out why Jerry had his team play zone defense all day. I've never seen a team have so much room to work with. To add insult to injury, it only took SC about 65 minutes to figure out that someone might want to defend #12 on the forward attack out of the back. Despite the beat down, the NCAA will probably give SC a 2 seed in the tournament...


SC better play start playing like SC or they might not get an invite to the dance....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Weber State was the rest stop
> 
> Now you weary?


Weber State was a last minute replacement game due to politics otherwise North Carolina would have another loss.   A loud statement will be made this week.   Let's hope that those east coasters hear it.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Weber State was a last minute replacement game due to politics otherwise North Carolina would have another loss.   A loud statement will be made this week.   Let's hope that those east coasters hear it.


I asked if if you are weary?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Texas showed how fraudulent they were today. Tying a horrible Oklahoma team was as clear a sign as any.


Texas moved up or down on the RPI?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I asked if if you are weary?


I'm not weary.  I am feeling pretty good.  I got out to the driving range with my son on Saturday and hit a bucket of balls and got in a 3 mile run.

My player.  She is feeling great.  Her knee is getting better and she got the most rest all season this weekend.  She is looking forward to Thursday and Friday.  Expect a hurricane in the desert.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Texas moved up or down on the RPI?


Down as they should.  They are about to spend some time away from the friendly confines of Austin.


----------



## MakeAPlay

There are 4 serious contenders for the hardware and maybe 6 with an outside shot at it.  Let's see what happens down the stretch.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not weary. I am feeling pretty good. I got out to the driving range with my son on Saturday and hit a bucket of balls and got in a 3 mile run.


Did you puke? 

I hope you puked in the bucket and not on the 3 mile course 

Of course 


MakeAPlay said:


> My player. She is feeling great. Her knee is getting better and she got the most rest all season this weekend. She is looking forward to Thursday and Friday. Expect a hurricane in the desert


You making excuses ahead of time


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Did you puke?
> 
> I hope you puked in the bucket and not on the 3 mile course
> 
> Of course
> 
> You making excuses ahead of time


I don't puke so get that straight.  It would take at much more than 3 miles to even get me to that point.  It's funny that you are asking if I am making excuses.  I was just trying to prep for the weekend.  Lot's of celebrating to do when they crush the Arizona schools and their kickball.  That will put them half way there with the real games set for the second half of league play.  That's when you will REALLY get to see why they are #1.  

Consider this weekend the last dress rehearsal before the real games start.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't puke so get that straight.  It would take at much more than 3 miles to even get me to that point.  It's funny that you are asking if I am making excuses.  I was just trying to prep for the weekend.  Lot's of celebrating to do when they crush the Arizona schools and their kickball.  That will put them half way there with the real games set for the second half of league play.  That's when you will REALLY get to see why they are #1.
> 
> Consider this weekend the last dress rehearsal before the real games start.  Good luck to you and your player.


You do

And you even said you puked and either one of the Mannings

Or

A  second string QB was riding the pine 

But you did say you puked


----------



## The Driver

I'm just hear to get this thread jumping 

This thread deserves to jump 

Big Ups to the U Did it Parents and your DDs

@MakeAPlay and @Ricky Fandango 

Nothing but fun and no hard feelings


----------



## The Driver

Hear = ear hustle soaking it up


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You do
> 
> And you even said you puked and either one of the Mannings
> 
> Or
> 
> A  second string QB was riding the pine
> 
> But you did say you puked


I puked 22 years ago.  I did a lot of things then that I don't necessarily do now.  You have a few different stories all rolled into one.  No worries.  I have seen a lot of things.  I have never seen my baby lose to the Arizona schools.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I'm just hear to get this thread jumping
> 
> This thread deserves to jump
> 
> Big Ups to the U Did it Parents and your DDs
> 
> @MakeAPlay and @Ricky Fandango
> 
> Nothing but fun and no hard feelings



And you sure do spice it up.  Mad props to both of your daughters.  Good luck to both of them this weekend.  I like your player's chances on Thursday...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> And you sure do spice it up.


Funny thing is 

I haven't went into the spice bag yet

The flavor is all skillet 

You know the engineering you spoke of

Wait til I add grand daddy's rub to it


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Funny thing is
> 
> I haven't went into the spice bag yet
> 
> The flavor is all skillet
> 
> You know the engineering you spoke of
> 
> Wait til I add grand daddy's rub to it


I look forward to it.  I hope that it is a marinade though.  My momma would use some dry rubs but nothing was quite like something that she left marinading for a day or two.  I'd imagine that there has to be some secret herbs and spices that you were holding back.  I meant the Colonel can give out his recipe now can he?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I look forward to it.  I hope that it is a marinade though.  My momma would use some dry rubs but nothing was quite like something that she left marinading for a day or two.  I'd imagine that there has to be some secret herbs and spices that you were holding back.  I meant the Colonel can give out his recipe now can he?


I'm talking skiletts 

A collection of habits 

marinades are goal based 

No hurry here just trying to capture the true flavor of the protein with the built in family seasoning nothing instant all slow cooked

Lmao @KFC my dds don't eat Nada that comes with a commercial


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay if it wasn't for me this thread would be




























































Tumble Weeds

Good Luck on your desert swing


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I'm talking skiletts
> 
> A collection of habits
> 
> marinades are goal based
> 
> No hurry here just trying to capture the true flavor of the protein with the built in family seasoning nothing instant all slow cooked
> 
> Lmao @KFC my dds don't eat Nada that comes with a commercial


Sometimes it goes really deep and nothing needs to be added.  Sometimes the familial flavor is in the marbling of the meet.  Sometimes it is just free range and grass fed and that plus the DNA is enough.  Sometimes they are just brought up to believe in their own greatness and to just expect it from themselves and everyone around them.  It's like the type of flavor that you get with Kobe beef..  Just sear on both sides and serve.  Anything added just ruins it.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay like I said habits


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay if it wasn't for me this thread would be
> 
> 
> Tumble Weeds
> 
> Good Luck on your desert swing


Umm this thread has it's moments.  You definitely add some spice.

I won't be making the trip to the desert.  I'm not big on going to that state that lies due east during early October.  I've had too many triple digit days there to want to do that again.  I'm going to wait until 2019 for that trip.  I will be in Orlando though in late November/early December.  I already booked my flight.  $211 a ticket roundtrip.  They are already up to $414. 

Nothing can stop them their going all the way up....


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Sometimes it goes really deep and nothing needs to be added.  Sometimes the familial flavor is in the marbling of the meet.  Sometimes it is just free range and grass fed and that plus the DNA is enough.  Sometimes they are just brought up to believe in their own greatness and to just expect it from themselves and everyone around them.  It's like the type of flavor that you get with Kobe beef..  Just sear on both sides and serve.  Anything added just ruins it.


I only eat local beef

All fat meat is greasy 

Wait you call it marble


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> It's like the type of flavor that you get with Kobe beef..  Just sear on both sides and serve.  Anything added just ruins it.


Except butter.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Except butter.


Butter is about as spicy as you get 

Jose?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I only eat local beef
> 
> All fat meat is greasy
> 
> Wait you call it marble


If you have never had Kobe beef.....

It's sort of like never seeing a true possession team play.  Once you do, it's game over.  The BruWins are coming.....


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> If you have never had Kobe beef.....


I've had it before

You should try this

Go in halves on a whole Kobe Cow

Pookie knows a butcher

I know a dude that will age them for you

Gucci


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Butter is about as spicy as you get
> 
> Jose?


Butter makes everything better.
I am proficient in the art of beef, slow smoked brisket and beef jerky are my claim to fame.
I heard RF knows how to cook a good steak.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm this thread has it's moments.  You definitely add some spice.
> 
> I won't be making the trip to the desert.  I'm not big on going to that state that lies due east during early October.  I've had too many triple digit days there to want to do that again.  I'm going to wait until 2019 for that trip.  I will be in Orlando though in late November/early December.  I already booked my flight.  $211 a ticket roundtrip.  They are already up to $414.
> 
> Nothing can stop them their going all the way up....


Did you answer my question 

The one about what happens to false prophets


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I'm just hear to get this thread jumping
> 
> This thread deserves to jump
> 
> Big Ups to the U Did it Parents and your DDs
> 
> @MakeAPlay and @Ricky Fandango
> 
> Nothing but fun and no hard feelings


I exemplify love.
Everyone who knows me loves me, except the one's who dont.
I messes with you, you messes with me.
Its just friendly banter.

We did it last season, all season long even without you spraying the tumbleweeds lol.
You add something, it just needs to be refrigerated or it starts to stink.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

You people went full metal half ass cooking show.
wtf?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LMU and Pepperdine will be a battle.
I watched the game they had with SCU, and they gave up some pretty fluky, and uncharacteristic goals.
They crushed San Fran and are back home.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Butter makes everything better.
> I am proficient in the art of beef, slow smoked brisket and beef jerky are my claim to fame.
> I heard RF knows how to cook a good steak.


Butter is a magic ingredient.
I can not only cook a great steak, I can cook just about anything, and probably beat Bobby Flay.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Watching the Texas A&M UVU game tonight.
At the half, 0-0.

Allie Watt is a phenomenal athlete, but not a great soccer player, ..yet.
If she develops her soccer IQ and skill, she could be a world beater.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> LMU and Pepperdine will be a battle.
> I watched the game they had with SCU, and they gave up some pretty fluky, and uncharacteristic goals.
> They crushed San Fran and are back home.


This will probably determine the WCC championship...roll Waves.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> This will probably determine the WCC championship...roll Waves.


I hope so.
Sorry, was that too aggressive?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Watching the Texas A&M UVU game tonight.
> At the half, 0-0.
> 
> Allie Watt is a phenomenal athlete, but not a great soccer player, ..yet.
> If she develops her soccer IQ and skill, she could be a world beater.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Watching the Texas A&M UVU game tonight.
> At the half, 0-0.
> 
> Allie Watt is a phenomenal athlete, but not a great soccer player, ..yet.
> If she develops her soccer IQ and skill, she could be a world beater.


Texas A&M gets the win on a really bad call.

WVU keeper comes out of the box and fouls T-A&M player, (arguably)
Ref awards PK.

Dont get me wrong, Texas A&M was the better team, but thats not a good win.


----------



## El Clasico

Sheriff Joe said:


> Butter makes everything better.
> I am proficient in the art of beef, slow smoked brisket and beef jerky are my claim to fame.
> I heard RF knows how to cook a good steak.


Care to share any brisket tips or recipes?


----------



## The Driver

El Clasico said:


> Care to share any brisket tips or recipes?


Tips maybe 

Recipes Good Luck Lmao


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I've had it before
> 
> You should try this
> 
> Go in halves on a whole Kobe Cow
> 
> Pookie knows a butcher
> 
> I know a dude that will age them for you
> 
> Gucci


I don't eat enough beef for that.  I do know and appreciate a fine meal when it comes around though.  I do watch a lot of women's soccer though.  Probably more than my preferred sport.  And I can tell you that Halloween is coming and ain't nothing scarier than staring down the barrel of a baby blue attack and realizing that they are better live than they even looked on film.  

Boo.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Did you answer my question
> 
> The one about what happens to false prophets


I didn't catch a question but admittedly I don't read every post in the thread.  

False prophets suffer and fall at the feet of their own prophecy.  Disingenuity is extremely sinister and damaging to those who might follow the false narrative.  In the end one must be honest with themselves or suffer the consequences of vanity.

Chew on that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Texas A&M gets the win on a really bad call.
> 
> WVU keeper comes out of the box and fouls T-A&M player, (arguably)
> Ref awards PK.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, Texas A&M was the better team, but thats not a good win.


I watched it too and agree with your analysis.  I didn't agree with the PK call.  It sure seemed like a 12th man call at home if you ask me.  No worries as the tournament exposes all frauds...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't catch a question but admittedly I don't read every post in the thread.
> 
> False prophets suffer and fall at the feet of their own prophecy.  Disingenuity is extremely sinister and damaging to those who might follow the false narrative.  In the end one must be honest with themselves or suffer the consequences of vanity.
> 
> Chew on that.


I asked did you answer my question because I don't read every post myself 

I don't get the chew on that part

It was a question 

You stay on your feelings

Which makes you puke easy

Be nice


----------



## Sheriff Joe

El Clasico said:


> Care to share any brisket tips or recipes?


Buy a prime brisket from Costco and look online on how to trim it, I separate the point from the flat so it fits in my smoker. Make of buy your own run, kosher salt, tellicherry black pepper and paprika, 2 table spoons each. 1/2 tsp garlic powder, onion powder and cayenne red pepper. The night before apply olive oil and rub, cover with foil overnight. Get your ass up at 4am and take the meat out of the fridge and let it set for 1 hour. Preheat the smoker. I have a Maverick thermometer that let's me know them temp of the meat and the temp inside the smoker.
Set the smoker to anywhere between 230 and 250. 
Throw the meat in and I only use wood for the first hour or two. Depending on how big the brisket is it will take 10 or 12 hours. When the temp of the meat hits 185 I take the meat out and wrap the meat in parchment paper and put it back in to finish, remove the brisket when the meat temp reaches 202 degrees. With the brisket still wrapped in the paper, wrap with 3 layers of foil and let stand for an hour or so. Get a good slicer knife and cut direct cross grain about 3/8 of an inch thick slices. 
Before you apply the rub cut a corner off of the flat so you know where to start cutting after the meat is done. If cooked  correctly you can feel when the meat is done, it almost feels you are holding a squishy piece of hot fat.
That's it. Be patient when the meat gets to 165 or 170 is stops heating up or stalls for a while, just let it go.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I asked did you answer my question because I don't read every post myself
> 
> I don't get the chew on that part
> 
> It was a question
> 
> You stay on your feelings
> 
> Which makes you puke easy
> 
> Be nice


I'm rarely in my feelings and that you can be assured of.  The reference was to a certain Pied Piper who's latest snake oil is GDA.  It's a reference that goes back to the old forum.

Speaking in riddles can be confusing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Big matchup in the forum Pac-12
Diver 'n Map.

There was the "Rumble in the Jungle",the "Thrilla in Manila" 
What rhymes with Desert?

The Bezzert in the Dezzert?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Either way, someone is gonna need some Kleenex in Pheonix.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Boo.


Doris?


----------



## gkrent

Back on Topic:

Week 7 Coaches Poll:

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Back on Topic:
> 
> Week 7 Coaches Poll:
> 
> http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


Pepperdine's first appearance in the poll.  Nice!!


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Big matchup in the forum Pac-12
> Diver 'n Map.
> 
> There was the "Rumble in the Jungle",the "Thrilla in Manila"
> What rhymes with Desert?
> 
> The Bezzert in the Dezzert?


You sound dumb as a sack of Lil Richards

Hahaha hahaha they are profiling real shitty like

Back to Topic


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love this graphic.  It's not very predictive yet but it is informative.

http://rpiford1wsoccer.blogspot.com/2017/10/2017-rpi-ranks-1022017.html


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You sound dumb as a sack of Lil Richards
> 
> Hahaha hahaha they are profiling real shitty like
> 
> Back to Topic


I may be dumb, but at least Im stupid.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I may be dumb, but at least Im stupid.


Ricky lmao


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky lmao


If I were any more humble, Id be perfect.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> Buy a prime brisket from Costco and look online on how to trim it, I separate the point from the flat so it fits in my smoker. Make of buy your own run, kosher salt, tellicherry black pepper and paprika, 2 table spoons each. 1/2 tsp garlic powder, onion powder and cayenne red pepper. The night before apply olive oil and rub, cover with foil overnight. Get your ass up at 4am and take the meat out of the fridge and let it set for 1 hour. Preheat the smoker. I have a Maverick thermometer that let's me know them temp of the meat and the temp inside the smoker.
> Set the smoker to anywhere between 230 and 250.
> Throw the meat in and I only use wood for the first hour or two. Depending on how big the brisket is it will take 10 or 12 hours. When the temp of the meat hits 185 I take the meat out and wrap the meat in parchment paper and put it back in to finish, remove the brisket when the meat temp reaches 202 degrees. With the brisket still wrapped in the paper, wrap with 3 layers of foil and let stand for an hour or so. Get a good slicer knife and cut direct cross grain about 3/8 of an inch thick slices.
> Before you apply the rub cut a corner off of the flat so you know where to start cutting after the meat is done. If cooked  correctly you can feel when the meat is done, it almost feels you are holding a squishy piece of hot fat.
> That's it. Be patient when the meat gets to 165 or 170 is stops heating up or stalls for a while, just let it go.


Can I just come over?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Justafan said:


> Can I just come over?


Joe's Jerky is fantastic.
Im sure his brisket is on par.

Ima have to get some of it.
Maybe I bring my famous cucumber slaw.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Justafan said:


> Can I just come over?


Why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joe's Jerky is fantastic.
> Im sure his brisket is on par.
> 
> Ima have to get some of it.
> Maybe I bring my famous cucumber slaw.


Sounds good.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joe's Jerky is fantastic.
> Im sure his brisket is on par.
> 
> Ima have to get some of it.
> Maybe I bring my famous cucumber slaw.


I am glad you liked it, did your wife share with you?


----------



## surfrider

I feel kinda weird interrupting the love fest...but looking at this weekend I think UCLA may be challenged from Arizona.  They came up very strong v Cal and Stanford.  Can the offense for UCLA breakdown the AZ d that has shown well, at the same time of neutralizing a potent AZ offense?  UCLA D better beware.  Good stuff this week


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I feel kinda weird interrupting the love fest...but looking at this weekend I think UCLA may be challenged from Arizona.  They came up very strong v Cal and Stanford.  Can the offense for UCLA breakdown the AZ d that has shown well, at the same time of neutralizing a potent AZ offense?  UCLA D better beware.  Good stuff this week


I think that you are focusing on the wrong team from LA.  Arizona is an impressive 1-22 against the Bruins.  I'm pretty sure that they can handle a little organized chaos.  Nice try at creating drama but the only chance the Wildcats have to duplicate their losing result against Stanford is to bunker.  If the Bruins come out in their bunker busting formation (which they will) that will only work for maybe 20 minutes.

Arizona was lucky to only give up one goal to Stanford and believe it or not UCLA is better than Stanford.  I'm going to bet that they are more concerned with getting a result against the Trojans than trying to stop Seal Team Six.

Let's revisit this on Monday.


----------



## socalkdg

So I finished watching the UCLA vs. Oregon St. game last night.   Wasn't even close.  Because my U13 daughter is a keeper, I enjoy watching every teams keepers.  Was not impressed with Oregon St keeper.   She seemed to have trouble bending her knees, slow to dive, and didn't come off her line.  Contrast that to the UCLA keeper that is always very active.   Talking about keepers, I watched the Chicago Red Stars vs Portland Thorns game this past weekend.  Chicago's keeper didn't even look like she belonged on a college team, let alone a professional team.  Very surprised they don't have a better player as a backup.

It is funny because I've been able to get my daughter to watch some of these keepers and it is actually giving her confidence watching some of them and their limitations.  Even my wife commented that she sees so many amazing players on the pitch, but not as many keepers.   I know as a parent we see our kids with rose colored glasses, but if she can grow a bit and continue to improve, she might be able to play at the next level some day.

Am I the only one that prefers the women's game over the men's game?


----------



## The Driver

socalkdg said:


> Am I the only one that prefers the women's game over the men's game


Not at all


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that you are focusing on the wrong team from LA.  Arizona is an impressive 1-22 against the Bruins.  I'm pretty sure that they can handle a little organized chaos.  Nice try at creating drama but the only chance the Wildcats have to duplicate their losing result against Stanford is to bunker.  If the Bruins come out in their bunker busting formation (which they will) that will only work for maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> Arizona was lucky to only give up one goal to Stanford and believe it or not UCLA is better than Stanford.  I'm going to bet that they are more concerned with getting a result against the Trojans than trying to stop Seal Team Six.
> 
> Let's revisit this on Monday.


Bunker Busters

Seal Team 6

I swear you remind me of Doris Burke

Good Luck to your player


----------



## Sheriff Joe

socalkdg said:


> So I finished watching the UCLA vs. Oregon St. game last night.   Wasn't even close.  Because my U13 daughter is a keeper, I enjoy watching every teams keepers.  Was not impressed with Oregon St keeper.   She seemed to have trouble bending her knees, slow to dive, and didn't come off her line.  Contrast that to the UCLA keeper that is always very active.   Talking about keepers, I watched the Chicago Red Stars vs Portland Thorns game this past weekend.  Chicago's keeper didn't even look like she belonged on a college team, let alone a professional team.  Very surprised they don't have a better player as a backup.
> 
> It is funny because I've been able to get my daughter to watch some of these keepers and it is actually giving her confidence watching some of them and their limitations.  Even my wife commented that she sees so many amazing players on the pitch, but not as many keepers.   I know as a parent we see our kids with rose colored glasses, but if she can grow a bit and continue to improve, she might be able to play at the next level some day.
> 
> Am I the only one that prefers the women's game over the men's game?


Good female keepers are hard to find, just watch keeper training and you will know why. It's brutal.
At the younger age groups coaches seem to put the least athletic kids in goal and by the time you know it many of those girls get stuck in goal and the better athletes end up in another position and it's a little late to switch them.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that you are focusing on the wrong team from LA.  Arizona is an impressive 1-22 against the Bruins.  I'm pretty sure that they can handle a little organized chaos.  Nice try at creating drama but the only chance the Wildcats have to duplicate their losing result against Stanford is to bunker.  If the Bruins come out in their bunker busting formation (which they will) that will only work for maybe 20 minutes.
> 
> Arizona was lucky to only give up one goal to Stanford and believe it or not UCLA is better than Stanford.  I'm going to bet that they are more concerned with getting a result against the Trojans than trying to stop Seal Team Six.
> 
> Let's revisit this on Monday.


I watched the AZ/Stanford game as well.  To hold one of the highest goal scoring teams in the country (4.36/Game) to a single goal and have quality opportunities as well make them a stern opponent.  I think AZ has a legit shot at taking down both of the Socal teams


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> I watched the AZ/Stanford game as well.  To hold one of the highest goal scoring teams in the country (4.36/Game) to a single goal and have quality opportunities as well make them a stern opponent.  I think AZ has a legit shot at taking down both of the Socal teams


But UCLA has 

Bunker Buster and a Seal Team

Word on the streets it's Seal Team 6


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Bunker Busters
> 
> Seal Team 6
> 
> I swear you remind me of Doris Burke
> 
> Good Luck to your player


And you remind me of Sean Hannity.  I can't wait to hear what you have to say on Monday!!

Good luck to your players.


----------



## The Driver

@Sheriff Joe 

Would you so kindly 

Share your beef jerky technic


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> And you remind me of Sean Hannity.  I can't wait to hear what you have to say on Monday!!
> 
> Good luck to your players.


But you really remind me of Doris Burke 
Frfr


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> But UCLA has
> 
> Bunker Buster and a Seal Team
> 
> Word on the streets it's Seal Team 6


Yup. Hopefully you are at the game so that you can see it up close.  It is awesome to watch...  I can't wait to hear what you have to say.  Training has been going great this week....  Kickball won't work.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Yup. Hopefully you are at the game so that you can see it up close.  It is awesome to watch...


You won't be there 

You puke in humid and triple-digit weather

Remember


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I watched the AZ/Stanford game as well.  To hold one of the highest goal scoring teams in the country (4.36/Game) to a single goal and have quality opportunities as well make them a stern opponent.  I think AZ has a legit shot at taking down both of the Socal teams


If you say so.  I guess that I was watching a different game because this is what I saw:

http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics

Outshot 32-4, 12-2 shots on goal, 9-2 on corners and they out fouled Stanford 9-3.

That sounds like Stanford put on a clinic and Arizona's keeper had the game of her life and they bunkered like the Germans in WWII.  That may sound like they had a chance but honestly 1 shot on goal per half?  You don't really believe that.  You must have some connection to an Arizona player because that simply isn't reality.

And oh yeah UCLA is better than Stanford....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You won't be there
> 
> You puke in humid and triple-digit weather
> 
> Remember


I do remember and I don't puke in humid and/or tropical weather.  I am from the South.  You make a lot of ASSumptions about me.  If you think that your Wildcats will win I have a $150 Phil's BBQ giftcard that says that they will 1-23 against UCLA come 10pm Sunday night.  Or we can make it a Jersey Mike's giftcard if you would like.

Put your $$$ where your mouth is and see what Seal Team Six has in store for Organizes Chaos...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You make a lot of ASSumptions about me.


Be nice 

I never said anything about you 

You said  you puked on Peyton Manning 

And Gatorade 

Remember


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> @Sheriff Joe
> 
> Would you so kindly
> 
> Share your beef jerky technic


Now that recipe is pretty well guarded, I am planning on retiring off of that recipe.
I will however give you some tips,
1. Use London Broil, have butcher cut it for jerky.
2. Marinate in a 1/2 sodium soy sauce base with whatever other ingredients you like, 4 hours should do.
3. Drain meat and then dry it in between paper towels.
4. Place on raised cookie cooling racks and point a big fan or two on the meat and depending on the humidity and thickness of the meat, it should be done in 8 hours or so.
I prepare the meat during the day so I can set it up to dry over night.
If you like you can PM me an address and I will send you a sample, I will be making some this weekend.
I have been experimenting with this for over 35 years, I don't measure anything in my recipe.
Have the meat cut across the top of the meat not the sides, you want to have the strips around 3x5 inches.
I have a slicer so it makes things easy. I like the meat sliced about 1/8 of an inch on maybe a little thinner.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Be nice
> 
> I never said anything about you
> 
> You said  you puked on Peyton Manning
> 
> And Gatorade
> 
> Remember


I never said that I puked on Manning.  You might want to reread my statement.  I did have 10 tackles, a 50 yard interception for a touchdown and a forced fumble though...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I never said that I puked on Manning.  You might want to reread my statement.  I did have 10 tackles, a 50 yard interception for a touchdown and a forced fumble though...


You are correct 

You puked after the blown coverage 

And 2 big ass cups of Gatorade 

Remember 

You puked on the field and 

Puke Protocol made you sit a play

Remember it was humid


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Sheriff Joe said:


> Now that recipe is pretty well guarded, I am planning on retiring off of that recipe.
> I will however give you some tips,
> 1. Use London Broil, have butcher cut it for jerky.
> 2. Marinate in a 1/2 sodium soy sauce base with whatever other ingredients you like, 4 hours should do.
> 3. Drain meat and then dry it in between paper towels.
> 4. Place on raised cookie cooling racks and point a big fan or two on the meat and depending on the humidity and thickness of the meat, it should be done in 8 hours or so.
> I prepare the meat during the day so I can set it up to dry over night.
> If you like you can PM me an address and I will send you a sample, I will be making some this weekend.
> I have been experimenting with this for over 35 years, I don't measure anything in my recipe.
> Have the meat cut across the top of the meat not the sides, you want to have the strips around 3x5 inches.
> I have a slicer so it makes things easy. I like the meat sliced about 1/8 of an inch on maybe a little thinner.


----------



## The Driver

Lil Joe from Kokomo 

What's the most Gamey meat you've used





Sheriff Joe said:


> View attachment 1534


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Lil Joe from Kokomo
> 
> What's the most Gamey meat you've used


I have only used beef.
If you look at the picture I sent, the pieces with the fat are the best thing you have ever tasted, but it doesn't keep as well as the lean ones.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You are correct
> 
> You puked after the blown coverage
> 
> And 2 big ass cups of Gatorade
> 
> Remember
> 
> You puked on the field and
> 
> Puke Protocol made you sit a play
> 
> Remember it was humid


Umm I remember and it wasn't humid and it was in Pasadena.  I never said anything about a blown coverage.  I NEVER blew a coverage.  Some people are technicians....  The only thing that you remember correctly is the Gatorade so 1% of a story isn't bad recall...


----------



## MakeAPlay

@The Driver .  Numbers to know for this week..  #300 and #301,,,


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay where did you puke again? 

I thought it was down south

Let me check the post


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay where did you puke again?
> 
> I thought it was down south
> 
> Let me check the post


I will check my memory for you and it recalls that it was a home game against a conference team from the Pacific Northwest.  Does that help you?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I will check my memory for you and it recalls that it was a home game against a conference team from the Pacific Northwest.  Does that help you?


Help me? 

You puked not me


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Help me?
> 
> You puked not me


It was against a team that has benefited greatly by having an alum who is one of the richest men in the world and he owes it all to some latex, a waffle iron and a friend named Prefontaine.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> It was against a team that has benefited greatly by having an alum who is one of the richest men in the world and he owes it all to some latex, a waffle iron and a friend named Prefontaine.


Do tell Doris


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> It was against a team that has benefited greatly by having an alum who is one of the richest men in the world and he owes it all to some latex, a waffle iron and a friend named Prefontaine.


I remember that time I got heat stroke in an attic in El Cajon.
It was a tough game.
You guys remember that one?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Frat boys.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I remember that time I got heat stroke in an attic in El Cajon.
> It was a tough game.
> You guys remembered ber that one?


Was Archie Manning working on the roof at the time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Was Archie Manning working on the roof at the time?


Back in those days only "ex" convicts were roofers.
Archie was a frat boy too.

Ol Miss, I believe.


----------



## The Driver

Wrong roof


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Wrong roof


Whatever.
You two done going all glory days on our kid's soccer forum yet?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Im want to see driver pony up on Arizona this weekend.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whatever.
> You two done going all glory days on our kid's soccer forum yet?


I don't talk about myself Richard 

You know it


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I don't talk about myself Richard
> 
> You know it


How much you think Arizona wins by?
I think its gonna be a good game.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> How much you think Arizona wins by?
> I think its gonna be a good game.


I'm calling pushes 

The whole AZ swing

At least 1 push over the weekend


----------



## Multi Sport

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad you liked it, did your wife share with you?


WTH... where's mine?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I'm calling pushes
> 
> The whole AZ swing
> 
> At least 1 push over the weekend


Im sorry, was it you who said, I "cheer like a beeyotch"?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad you liked it, did your wife share with you?


No, dammit.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im sorry, was it you who said, I "cheer like a beeyotch"?


Yep 

And Pepp won 5 nil 

Lmao 

You called me a Richard a few post before that Richard


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Multi Sport said:


> WTH... where's mine?


All I need is an  address.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Yep
> 
> And Pepp won 5 nil
> 
> Lmao
> 
> You called me a Richard a few post before that Richard


Nobody saw that coming.
Ima say 3-1 UCLA.

btw, you aint a richard.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nobody saw that coming.
> Ima say 3-1 UCLA.
> 
> btw, you aint a richard.


I say 2-0 UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Thursday Games (winners in RED):



Arizona (5-3-2) vs. Southern California (8-1-1)
Arizona St. (4-5-2) vs. UCLA (10-0-1)
Auburn (5-3-3) vs. Arkansas (6-6-1)
 Butler (9-1-2) vs. Xavier (7-4-2)
Cal St. Northridge (4-4-4) vs. UC Santa Barbara (4-6-3)
 Clemson (7-3-1) vs. Louisville (7-5-0)
 Colorado (7-2-3) vs. California (8-2-1)
DePaul (5-6-1) vs. Marquette (8-4-1)
Duke (11-1-0) vs. North Carolina St. (8-3-1)
Florida (9-2-0) vs. Missouri (5-7-1)
Florida St. (8-2-0) vs. Boston College (8-4-1)
 Georgetown (9-2-1) vs. Creighton (2-9-1)
Houston (5-4-1) vs. UCF (7-1-1)
Iowa (5-5-1) vs. Rutgers (9-1-2)
Miami (FL) (4-5-0) vs. North Carolina (8-2-0)
 Nebraska (7-3-2) vs. Maryland (7-3-2)
Oregon (6-5-0) vs. Washington St. (6-3-2)
Oregon St. (3-6-2) vs. Washington (8-3-1)
SMU (5-3-3) vs. South Fla. (7-3-0)
 San Diego (3-8-0) vs. St. Mary's (Cal.) (6-6-0)
South Carolina (10-1-0) vs. Mississippi St. (7-1-3)
Tennessee (10-1-1) vs. Ole Miss (9-2-1)
Texas A&M (8-2-1) vs. Alabama (8-4-1)
UC Davis (2-9-0) vs. Cal Poly (5-7-1)
UC Irvine (7-3-3) vs. Long Beach St. (7-3-1)
UC Riverside (5-7-2) vs. Cal St. Fullerton (8-2-2)
Utah (5-4-2) vs. Stanford (10-1-0)
 Virginia (7-3-2) vs. Notre Dame (6-4-2)
Wake Forest (9-2-1) vs. Virginia Tech (6-3-3)


----------



## MakeAPlay

Friday Games (winners in RED):



 Boise St. vs. Air Force
Chicago State vs. Seattle
 Gonzaga vs. San Francisco
 Iowa St. vs. Oklahoma
 Kansas vs. Kansas State
 Minnesota vs. Indiana
Nevada vs. Wyoming 
 New Mexico vs. Fresno St.
New Mexico State vs. Cal St. Bakersfield 
Ohio St. vs. Michigan St.
Penn St. vs. Michigan
Portland vs. Santa Clara 
 San Diego St. vs. San Jose St.
Texas vs. TCU
Texas Rio Grande Valley vs. Grand Canyon 
UMKC vs. Utah Valley 
 UNLV vs. Colorado State
 Utah St. vs. Colorado Col.
West Virginia vs. Oklahoma St.
Wisconsin vs. Purdue


----------



## MakeAPlay

Saturday Games (winners in Red):


BYU vs. St. Mary's (Cal.)
Illinois vs. Northwestern 
 San Diego vs. Pacific


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sunday Games (winners in RED):


Alabama vs. Auburn
Arizona vs. UCLA 
Arizona St. vs. Southern California 
 Arkansas vs. South Carolina
 Boise St. vs. Colorado Col.
 Butler vs. St. John's (NY)
 Cal St. Northridge vs. Cal Poly
Chicago State vs. Utah Valley 
 Clemson vs. Virginia Tech
Colorado vs. (2) Stanford
Duke vs. Florida St.
Georgia vs. Texas A&M 
Gonzaga vs. Santa Clara 
Hawaii vs. UC Irvine 
Houston vs. South Fla. 
Iowa vs. Maryland 
Iowa St. vs. Oklahoma St. 
Long Beach St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
Loyola Marymount vs. Pepperdine 
 Marquette vs. Providence
Miami (FL) vs. Boston College 
Minnesota vs. Purdue 
 Mississippi St. vs. Kentucky
Missouri vs. Tennessee 
Nebraska vs. Rutgers 
 Nevada vs. Colorado State 
New Mexico vs. San Jose St. 
 New Mexico State vs. Grand Canyon
Notre Dame vs. Syracuse
Ohio St. vs. (24) Michigan
Ole Miss vs. LSU
Oregon vs. Washington 
Oregon St. vs. Washington St. 
Penn St. vs. Michigan St.
Pittsburgh vs. North Carolina St. 
Portland vs. San Francisco 
SMU vs. UCF 
 San Diego St. vs. Fresno St.
Texas Rio Grande Valley vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
UMKC vs. Seattle 
 UNLV vs. Wyoming
Utah vs. California 
Utah St. vs. Air Force 
Vanderbilt vs. Florida 
Villanova vs. Georgetown 
 Virginia vs. Louisville
Wake Forest vs. North Carolina 
West Virginia vs. Oklahoma
 Wisconsin vs. Indiana


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Thursday Games (winners in RED):
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona (5-3-2) vs. Southern California (8-1-1)
> Arizona St. (4-5-2) vs. UCLA (10-0-1)
> Auburn (5-3-3) vs. Arkansas (6-6-1)
> Butler (9-1-2) vs. Xavier (7-4-2)
> Cal St. Northridge (4-4-4) vs. UC Santa Barbara (4-6-3)
> Clemson (7-3-1) vs. Louisville (7-5-0)
> Colorado (7-2-3) vs. California (8-2-1)
> DePaul (5-6-1) vs. Marquette (8-4-1)
> Duke (11-1-0) vs. North Carolina St. (8-3-1)
> Florida (9-2-0) vs. Missouri (5-7-1)
> Florida St. (8-2-0) vs. Boston College (8-4-1)
> Georgetown (9-2-1) vs. Creighton (2-9-1)
> Houston (5-4-1) vs. UCF (7-1-1)
> Iowa (5-5-1) vs. Rutgers (9-1-2)
> Miami (FL) (4-5-0) vs. North Carolina (8-2-0)
> Nebraska (7-3-2) vs. Maryland (7-3-2)
> Oregon (6-5-0) vs. Washington St. (6-3-2)
> Oregon St. (3-6-2) vs. Washington (8-3-1)
> SMU (5-3-3) vs. South Fla. (7-3-0)
> San Diego (3-8-0) vs. St. Mary's (Cal.) (6-6-0)
> South Carolina (10-1-0) vs. Mississippi St. (7-1-3)
> Tennessee (10-1-1) vs. Ole Miss (9-2-1)
> Texas A&M (8-2-1) vs. Alabama (8-4-1)
> UC Davis (2-9-0) vs. Cal Poly (5-7-1)
> UC Irvine (7-3-3) vs. Long Beach St. (7-3-1)
> UC Riverside (5-7-2) vs. Cal St. Fullerton (8-2-2)
> Utah (5-4-2) vs. Stanford (10-1-0)
> Virginia (7-3-2) vs. Notre Dame (6-4-2)
> Wake Forest (9-2-1) vs. Virginia Tech (6-3-3)


Im gonna go Clarence Voyance and call an upset in Salt Lake today.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Friday Games (winners in RED):
> 
> 
> 
> * Boise St. vs. Air Force*
> Chicago State vs. Seattle
> *Gonzaga vs. San Francisco*
> Iowa St. vs. Oklahoma
> Kansas vs. Kansas State
> Minnesota vs. Indiana
> Nevada vs. Wyoming
> New Mexico vs. Fresno St.
> New Mexico State vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> Ohio St. vs. Michigan St.
> Penn St. vs. Michigan
> Portland vs. Santa Clara
> *San Diego St. vs. San Jose St.*
> Texas vs. TCU
> Texas Rio Grande Valley vs. Grand Canyon
> UMKC vs. Utah Valley
> UNLV vs. Colorado State
> Utah St. vs. Colorado Col.
> West Virginia vs. Oklahoma St.
> Wisconsin vs. Purdue


I like all your calls except highlighted above


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Sunday Games (winners in RED):
> 
> 
> Alabama vs. Auburn
> Arizona vs. UCLA
> Arizona St. vs. Southern California
> *Arkansas vs. South Carolina*
> Boise St. vs. Colorado Col.
> Butler vs. St. John's (NY)
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Cal Poly
> Chicago State vs. Utah Valley
> Clemson vs. Virginia Tech
> *Colorado vs. (2) Stanford*
> Duke vs. Florida St.
> Georgia vs. Texas A&M
> Gonzaga vs. Santa Clara
> Hawaii vs. UC Irvine
> Houston vs. South Fla.
> Iowa vs. Maryland
> Iowa St. vs. Oklahoma St.
> *Long Beach St**. vs. Cal St. Fullerton*
> Loyola Marymount vs. Pepperdine
> Marquette vs. Providence
> Miami (FL) vs. Boston College
> Minnesota vs. Purdue
> *Mississippi St. vs.* *Kentucky*
> Missouri vs. Tennessee
> Nebraska vs. Rutgers
> Nevada vs. Colorado State
> *New Mexico* vs. *San Jose St. *
> New Mexico State vs. Grand Canyon
> Notre Dame vs. Syracuse
> Ohio St. vs. (24) Michigan
> Ole Miss vs. LSU
> Oregon vs. Washington
> Oregon St. vs. Washington St.
> Penn St. vs. Michigan St.
> Pittsburgh vs. North Carolina St.
> Portland vs. San Francisco
> SMU vs. UCF
> San Diego St. vs. Fresno St.
> Texas Rio Grande Valley vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> UMKC vs. Seattle
> UNLV vs. Wyoming
> *Utah* vs. *California *
> Utah St. vs. Air Force
> Vanderbilt vs. Florida
> Villanova vs. Georgetown
> Virginia vs. Louisville
> *Wake Forest vs. North Carolina *
> West Virginia vs. Oklahoma
> Wisconsin vs. Indiana


Same here.  Where I differ.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Same here.  Where I differ.


I meant to predict Stanford as the winner.  I am not that good at multitasking unfortunately.  I'm trying to get as much work done as I can prior to the Cal/Colorado game starting at 2:30.  I wish that they would put some lights on Colorado's field!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im gonna go Clarence Voyance and call an upset in Salt Lake today.


I seem to recall Ricky calling a pretty big upset last year. What was it again?


----------



## The Driver

I believe this is a 

My Baby better win D1 women's soccer weekend 

cause I bought a 700 dollar bottle of wine 

UCLA pushes both games 

If it doesn't happy on the first one 

I'm calling Pookie and betting my Sunday going to meeting draws on a Bruins lost in the Desert 

There you have it @Ricky Fandango


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I believe this is a
> 
> My Baby better win D1 women's soccer weekend
> 
> cause I bought a 700 dollar bottle of wine
> 
> UCLA pushes both games
> 
> If it doesn't happy on the first one
> 
> I'm calling Pookie and betting my Sunday going to meeting draws on a Bruins lost in the Desert
> 
> There you have it @Ricky Fandango


I will take that offer if it is legit.  $700 bottle of wine says that UCLA doesn't push both games.....  But I know this is all bark no bite.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Arizona is going to lose both games as will Arizona State.   ALL THE WAY UP!!


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I will take that offer if it is legit.  $700 bottle of wine says that UCLA doesn't push both games.....  But I know this is all bark no bite.


What was the bet? 

I don't bark

Remember


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What was the bet?
> 
> I don't bark
> 
> Remember


I saw $700 bottle of wine that the Arizona schools push with the BruWins.  I clearly am mistaken.  Carry on....


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw $700 bottle of wine that the Arizona schools push with the BruWins.  I clearly am mistaken.  Carry on....


Yes you are 

Big mistaken 

Good Luck to your player Doris


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I saw $700 bottle of wine that the Arizona schools push with the BruWins.  I clearly am mistaken.  Carry on....


I sense a strategic lack of punctuation in these grand booze statements from the ignored.


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I sense a strategic lack of punctuation in these grand booze statements from the ignored.


Funny how you notice the plan of the ignored

Be it strategic 

Be it freestyle 

It's not a plan rubber band


----------



## The Driver

Grand boozed 

But I'm ignored

I never once 

For Entertainment purposes only

Wagered drank

Lmao let me ignore this groupie


----------



## turftoe

Not a great way to end the SC/AZ game by the ref in Arizona. That call was iffy, especially considering the time remaining in OT.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Not a great way to end the SC/AZ game by the ref in Arizona. That call was iffy, especially considering the time remaining in OT.


I agree it was a light call, except that the defender grab her jersey.  Honestly I hate $C but that was a really dumb play by the defender as was the identical play with 2 minutes left in regulation.  The Wildcats aren't the most disciplined team (organized chaos)...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I will take that offer if it is legit.  $700 bottle of wine says that UCLA doesn't push both games.....  But I know this is all bark no bite.


You should know better by now.
Driver aint gonna pony up.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You should know better by now.
> Driver aint gonna pony up.


I never made any offers

I don't even know Doris Burke


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I never made any offers
> 
> I don't even know Doris Burke


You couch things in a way that can be construed as welching.
They can also be construed as non committal, or completely meaningless.

I dont know anyone by that name either, so I guess we have something in common besides daughters who play college soccer.
Cheers.


----------



## Lion Eyes

TCU & Texas are going at it 1-1 in the second OT...5 min to go


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> TCU & Texas are going at it 1-1 in the second OT...5 min to go


Draw....


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You couch things in a way that can be construed as welching.
> They can also be construed as non committal, or completely meaningless.
> 
> I dont know anyone by that name either, so I guess we have something in common besides daughters who play college soccer.
> Cheers.


@Ricky Fandango don't pay me no mind

I ain't shit

Enjoy the week rest before it's over

I bet it feels like forever since you cheered 

Coming off a 5-0 win against a team that historically you didn't have a chance

Then have to wait a week before playing LMU

Best of Luck against LMU Ricardo


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango don't pay me no mind
> 
> I ain't shit
> 
> Enjoy the week rest before it's over
> 
> I bet it feels like forever since you cheered
> 
> Coming off a 5-0 win against a team that historically you didn't have a chance
> 
> Then have to wait a week before playing LMU
> 
> Best of Luck against LMU Ricardo


There's always a chance.
Good luck today.
I hope your kid gets the game winner.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's always a chance.
> Good luck today.
> I hope your kid gets the game winner.


Seal Team Six might have something to say about that on Sunday.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Seal Team Six might have something to say about that on Sunday.


Yeah, I meant Sunday. Waves will have their hands full with the Lions.
Seal Team still undefeated.
Only one team even came close so far.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yeah, I meant Sunday. Waves will have their hands full with the Lions.
> Seal Team still undefeated.
> Only one team even came close so far.


Let's hope the game is a better watch than their meeting with the Broncos.  I don't know what kind of steroids the Waves were on but I wouldn't mind some of them for the Stanford game.  They won't need them tomorrow as they are locked and loaded.  It's going to take much more than what the Wildcats have to beat them.

I'm looking forward to a rematch in the tournament.  I'll buy the first round.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's hope the game is a better watch than their meeting with the Broncos.  I don't know what kind of steroids the Waves were on but I wouldn't mind some of them for the Stanford game.  They won't need them tomorrow as they are locked and loaded.  It's going to take much more than what the Wildcats have to beat them.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a rematch in the tournament.  I'll buy the first round.


I will let you buy the first round *IF *there is a rematch.
I think I let you slide a little last season because Im so humble and good natured, so you can buy the second round too.
Id like to have a beer with the AZ dad Basketball player sometime too.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I will let you buy the first round *IF *there is a rematch.
> I think I let you slide a little last season because Im so humble and good natured, so you can buy the second round too.
> Id like to have a beer with the AZ dad Basketball player sometime too.


RF. Love your humor! Keep it rolling.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Princeton looks like they will roll the IVY League.
Only one other game worth watching today, and thats BYU.
If they lose to St.Mary's, Holy Crap.


----------



## The Driver

Buffalo going into their 6th overtime 

And No parents brought orange wedges 

Sad times


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Princeton looks like they will roll the IVY League.
> Only one other game worth watching today, and thats BYU.
> If they lose to St.Mary's, Holy Crap.


Holy Crap....Batman! Not tonight!
BYU gets it first win in the WCC this season...4...5...3 on the season


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Holy Crap....Batman! Not tonight!
> BYU gets it first win in the WCC this season...4...5...3 on the season


Looks like the Holy Crap will not be taken tonight.
We can thank God for the opportunity.


----------



## The Driver

The sun has shined 

On a Cougars a$$ 

At least once in WCC conference play thus far

Tabernacle

Big Ups to Boy You Ugly


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Sunday Games (winners in RED):
> 
> 
> Alabama vs. Auburn
> Arizona vs. UCLA
> Arizona St. vs. Southern California
> Arkansas vs. South Carolina
> Boise St. vs. Colorado Col.
> Butler vs. St. John's (NY)
> Cal St. Northridge vs. Cal Poly
> Chicago State vs. Utah Valley
> Clemson vs. Virginia Tech
> Colorado vs. (2) Stanford
> Duke vs. Florida St.
> Georgia vs. Texas A&M
> Gonzaga vs. Santa Clara
> Hawaii vs. UC Irvine
> Houston vs. South Fla.
> Iowa vs. Maryland
> Iowa St. vs. Oklahoma St.
> Long Beach St. vs. Cal St. Fullerton
> Loyola Marymount vs. Pepperdine
> Marquette vs. Providence
> Miami (FL) vs. Boston College
> Minnesota vs. Purdue
> Mississippi St. vs. Kentucky
> Missouri vs. Tennessee
> Nebraska vs. Rutgers
> Nevada vs. Colorado State
> New Mexico vs. San Jose St.
> New Mexico State vs. Grand Canyon
> Notre Dame vs. Syracuse
> Ohio St. vs. (24) Michigan
> Ole Miss vs. LSU
> Oregon vs. Washington
> Oregon St. vs. Washington St.
> Penn St. vs. Michigan St.
> Pittsburgh vs. North Carolina St.
> Portland vs. San Francisco
> SMU vs. UCF
> San Diego St. vs. Fresno St.
> Texas Rio Grande Valley vs. Cal St. Bakersfield
> UMKC vs. Seattle
> UNLV vs. Wyoming
> Utah vs. California
> Utah St. vs. Air Force
> Vanderbilt vs. Florida
> Villanova vs. Georgetown
> Virginia vs. Louisville
> Wake Forest vs. North Carolina
> West Virginia vs. Oklahoma
> Wisconsin vs. Indiana


Long Beach State over CSUF is my prediction.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Long Beach State over CSUF is my prediction.


Yes, you have many, many, predictions.
What do you hope to gain, Grasshoppah?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I think we will all be surprised tomorrow.
Drivah understand.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, you have many, many, predictions.
> What do you hope to gain, Grasshoppah?


Nothing to gain.  Just putting my thoughts on record.  I'm pretty happy with how this season is going. I'm going to be really happy come December 3rd.  Come 2pm tomorrow my baby will have another notch on her belt. The one game at a time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think we will all be surprised tomorrow.
> Drivah understand.


I doubt that I will be surprised.  Pepperdine over LMU will happen.  Seal Team Six is locked and loaded.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Nothing to gain.  Just putting my thoughts on record.  I'm pretty happy with how this season is going. I'm going to be really happy come December 3rd.  Come 2pm tomorrow my baby will have another notch on her belt. The one game at a time.


LMU Pepp is the ticket

No one cares about the Desert Cup 

Except those involved


----------



## The Driver

Wait which @MakeAPlay is on the mic?


----------



## The Driver

@The Driver and his pit crew 

Very busy on this

Sunday going to Meeting Dressed

Pit Crew sharp as a rat turd 

Lets get Our breathing N Sync 

Like when we were babies


----------



## The Driver

Happy D1 Women's Soccer Skills Sunday


----------



## The Driver

Skills 

Play 

The 

Bills


----------



## The Driver

High Noon ish


----------



## The Driver

Let's go


----------



## Lion Eyes

Pepperdine & LMU are scoreless at the 1/2.
Waves seemed to control most of the time...


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Pepperdine & LMU are scoreless at the 1/2.
> Waves seemed to control most of the time...


1 - 0 Pepperdine over LMU
Waves pretty much controlled the tempo of the game
A needed win in the WCC


----------



## Swoosh

There is something to be said about the heart of a champion.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Just checked the score board....UCLA & Arizona  2OT Final  2 - 2


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Just checked the score board....UCLA & Arizona  2OT Final  2 - 2


@The Driver is about to go "Christine" on this board...


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> @The Driver is about to go "Christine" on this board...


I didn't watch Christine

And I damn sho did not watch

Seal Team 6

Hope Your DDs recovery is going along well

Btw

You don't know what I am about to go


----------



## gkrent

So who is crying then?


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> Just checked the score board....UCLA & Arizona  2OT Final  2 - 2


Inconceivable


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Inconceivable


I picked UCLA 3-1, which if you add it up equals 4.
The score was 2-2 which if added correctly, also equals 4.
I win.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think we will all be surprised tomorrow.
> Drivah understand.


Prophetic? ..maybe.

"Big ups" drivah kid team t-day.
Not the game winner, but a draw with the seal team aint bad.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Prophetic? ..maybe.
> 
> "Big ups" drivah kid team t-day.
> Not the game winner, but a draw with the seal team aint bad.


I Didn't see the game, but the opposition must of went some guerilla, unconventional, jihad type of warfare to pull off a tie with the most stacked team in college soccer.


----------



## Swoosh

LMU is walking a tightrope.  All their wins are dropping like flies.


----------



## The Driver

Happy Soccer  Recovery Day


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Happy Soccer  Recovery Day


How was the game?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> How was the game?


Which game? 

So many great games this weekend

Lets say all the games were great

If there were no injuries 

Win Lose Draw


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Which game?
> 
> So many great games this weekend
> 
> Lets say all the games were great
> 
> If there were no injuries
> 
> Win Lose Draw


The big game, your game Sunday.


----------



## The Driver

All the matches were worth its WEIGHT IN

LIL JOE'S SEALED READY TO EAT MEALS

BEST JERKY IN THE DESERT 

SEALED TEAM 6

COMES WITH 6 SERVINGS OF READY TO EAT PROTEIN


----------



## The Driver

@Sheriff Joe 

What was the name of the bar Charles Barkley threw the little person  out of the window?


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay 

300...?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I picked UCLA 3-1, which if you add it up equals 4.
> The score was 2-2 which if added correctly, also equals 4.
> I win.


Arizona capitalized on a keeper whiff and some bad defending on a longball clearance.  I give them all the credit in the world.  After being down 2-0 in 28 minutes they fought back.  Their keeper also made a nice save on a PK in the 72nd minute and some great saves in OT.  Arizona had zero shots in OT and showed a ton of heart.

They have my respect.  My player was pretty upset afterwards.  110 minutes in 90+ degree heat will do that.  No worries.  In order to win it all there are a couple of gut checks and traps to avoid.  This was one of them and although they stumbled they did not fall.  Young teams will do that from time to time.  Congrats to the Wildcats.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> I Didn't see the game, but the opposition must of went some guerilla, unconventional, jihad type of warfare to pull off a tie with the most stacked team in college soccer.


Organized chaos.  Kudos to them.  Going down 2-0 trying to play good soccer then switching back to what they do best and drawing the Bruins was impressive.  They showed another way to play them that can be somewhat effective.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Prophetic? ..maybe.
> 
> "Big ups" drivah kid team t-day.
> Not the game winner, but a draw with the seal team aint bad.


The Bruins are still young and showed it yesterday.  Squandering a 2-0 lead and missing the third PK of the year was painful to watch.  Come tournament time if I played them I would try to last 110 and take them to PKs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> @The Driver is about to go "Christine" on this board...


It's amazing how excited people get about draws.  My kid was pretty upset.  You would have thought that I shut off her phone and took all of her electronics.  Arizona played with a lot of heart but it was still a draw on their home field.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> It's amazing how excited people get about draws.  My kid was pretty upset.  You would have thought that I shut off her phone and took all of her electronics.  Arizona played with a lot of heart but it was still a draw on their home field.


I didn't get excited don't piggy back off that post to get @me 

We don't stumble 

We don't call in Seal Teams


----------



## MakeAPlay

What some might forget is if the Bruins can beat Utah at home this week and survive a road trip to Washington unscathed that they get to face Stanford, Cal and $C all at home.  I like their chances and don't mind that even if they beat Stanford and Cal (a tall task) that they might be playing the Trojans for all the marbles.  That's why this game is exciting.  You can dominate possession, shots and every other category but the only stat that matters is the scoreboard.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> It's amazing how excited people get about draws.  My kid was pretty upset.  You would have thought that I shut off her phone and took all of her electronics.  Arizona played with a lot of heart but it was still a draw on their home field.


@MakeAPlay 

Which Arizona people got excited during the Desert Swing your player was involved in? 

Who TF  are you referring to

You think this is the  Tommy Bahama row of chairs and umbrellas 

This is D1 Women's Soccer

Stop your excuses 

My dd doesn't need to be entertained 

You can have her phone and gadgets 

We are in the business of creating habits 

No goal based BS hear

Careful who you call out 

Honey Boo Boo


----------



## The Driver

Pookie wants to know 

Is the Washington State swing in L.A.

Or

Does L.A. go to Washington? 

For Entertainment purposes only 

CC:
@MakeAPlay 
@NoGoal 
@soccer661 
#3dimensional


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> What some might forget is if the Bruins can beat Utah at home this week and survive a road trip to Washington unscathed that they get to face Stanford, Cal and $C all at home.  I like their chances and don't mind that even if they beat Stanford and Cal (a tall task) that they might be playing the Trojans for all the marbles.  That's why this game is exciting.  You can dominate possession, shots and every other category but the only stat that matters is the scoreboard.


Utah is in a tailspin.
One game at a time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> LMU is walking a tightrope.  All their wins are dropping like flies.


They played hard, but Pepperdine is better than them this year. 
Two seasons ago at LMU, the Lions were the better team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Utah is in a tailspin.
> One game at a time.


The most dangerous tiger (or Ute) is an injured one...  They know what is at stake and the TDS rankings were a nice wake up call this morning.  Undefeated but not respected.  Good luck to your player this week.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> The most dangerous tiger (or Ute) is an injured one...  They know what is at stake and the TDS rankings were a nice wake up call this morning.  Undefeated but not respected.  Good luck to your player this week.


TDS rankings?
Who cares about those?
RPI baby.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> TDS rankings?
> Who cares about those?
> RPI baby.


I hear you.  I don't even care about RPI at this point.  At the end of the month it will matter.  Good luck to your player.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I hear you.  I don't even care about RPI at this point.  At the end of the month it will matter.  Good luck to your player.


Thanks for the good luck wishes.
It seems to be working.
Waves have only given up four goals so far this season.


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango 

It's prophetic when someone uses your bar


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango
> 
> It's prophetic when someone uses your bar


Everyone is welcome in my bar.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Defense.
Some coach. some where, some time back, mentioned something about defense winning championships....or something to that effect


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Everyone is welcome in my bar.


Even the Dodgers?


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Defense.
> Some coach. some where, some time back, mentioned something about defense winning championships....or something to that effect


It wasn't a transition sport coach

I promise you that


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> It wasn't a transition sport coach
> 
> I promise you that


None the less true...I promise you that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Even the Dodgers?


Even Dodgers.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> @Sheriff Joe
> 
> What was the name of the bar Charles Barkley threw the little person  out of the window?


Is that your bar?


----------



## surfrider

surfrider said:


> I feel kinda weird interrupting the love fest...but looking at this weekend I think UCLA may be challenged from Arizona.  They came up very strong v Cal and Stanford.  Can the offense for UCLA breakdown the AZ d that has shown well, at the same time of neutralizing a potent AZ offense?  UCLA D better beware.  Good stuff this week


Kinda saw this coming...AZ gave both USC and UCLA all they could handle.....but what do I know


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is that your bar?


Is that your answer to my question?


----------



## The Driver

No one posted the RPI 

Or

Did I miss it


----------



## surfrider

I know we had no bets (I don't do that Norma rally) but I still called it. The az defense stood up and the ucla d looked suspect


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Is that your answer to my question?


Phineas Phoggs


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups Cardinals

Big Ups to Pepp


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I know we had no bets (I don't do that Norma rally) but I still called it. The az defense stood up and the ucla d looked suspect


You clearly did not watch the game.  But keep on trying.  Let's see how many goals has Arizona given up this year?

13 goals against mostly suspect competition.  Please.  Arizona might not even get in the tournament and you are repping them?  LMFAO....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Kinda saw this coming...AZ gave both USC and UCLA all they could handle.....but what do I know


One goal was a whiff by the keeper and the other a kickball and a good pass and finish.  I'd love to hear your analysis on what Arizona did well (they gave up 2 goals in 28 minutes) and why you think that their defense is so strong?  Because they don't have a player that would get PT at UCLA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

10 shots on goal is good defense?  What about 3 shots on goal as good offense?  I saw some good goalkeeping.  I will give Arizona credit that they came out and played instead of bunkering.  Once they switched back to what they are good at (kickball) they were able to get a few chances on some longballs.  Kudos to them.  Unfortunately if your best result is a tie you aren't getting into the tournament.  They don't have much RPI help on the back half of their schedule and if they don't get to 11 wins they aren't getting in...

http://stats.ncaa.org/game/index/4416732?org_id=29

http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics


----------



## surfrider

I would argue a victory over Cal away qualifies as a better result than a tie to UCLA.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> 10 shots on goal is good defense?  What about 3 shots on goal as good offense?  I saw some good goalkeeping.  I will give Arizona credit that they came out and played instead of bunkering.  Once they switched back to what they are good at (kickball) they were able to get a few chances on some longballs.  Kudos to them.  Unfortunately if your best result is a tie you aren't getting into the tournament.  They don't have much RPI help on the back half of their schedule and if they don't get to 11 wins they aren't getting in...
> 
> http://stats.ncaa.org/game/index/4416732?org_id=29
> 
> http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics


What do you expect

Going against a Seal Team

Seal Team 6 to be exact that just so happened to be locked and loaded

@MakeAPlay nothing  a little Sushi won't fix

Or a $700 bottle of wine with some Kobe Beef


----------



## The Driver

Happy D1 travel day


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I would argue a victory over Cal away qualifies as a better result than a tie to UCLA.



We will see about that in a couple of weeks when the RPI starts to matter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love this list!!  Only one PAC 12 team not on it!!  Grades are the true #1....

https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Awards/Recipients/2016-17_College_Team_Academic_Award_Winners.aspx


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I love this list!!  Only one PAC 12 team not on it!!  Grades are the true #1....
> 
> https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Awards/Recipients/2016-17_College_Team_Academic_Award_Winners.aspx


Maybe you got a different list than I did.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Maybe you got a different list than I did.


Maybe you should scroll down to the bottom Magoo.... 

Typical lazy American....

Reading comprehension helps too....


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Maybe you should scroll down to the bottom Magoo....
> 
> Typical lazy American....
> 
> Reading comprehension helps too....


Oh - you were just referring to the women's list of 546 schools.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Driver odd

Ricky's bar open to all

MAP not mad


----------



## The Driver

Good luck with your DDs rehab 



SpeedK1llz said:


> Driver odd


# 1 is odd


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Rehab good

Board without soccer just bored

Rudderless


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Rehab good
> 
> Board without soccer just bored
> 
> Rudderless


Word


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Rehab good
> 
> Board without soccer just bored
> 
> Rudderless


School.....grades.....rehab....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

It happened.

Driver speak took everyone.

Me, Speed, Lion....MaP?

Happy Driver day.


----------



## The Driver

Ding Dong

the witch is dead

Which old witch?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> School.....grades.....rehab....


Word to the 3rd.


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to all those that have dds playing today


----------



## The Driver

301?...... 

Today

Or 

NAH? 

@MakeAPlay 

HUH?


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to UCLA

Thursday Night Prime time D1 soccer


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to UCLA
> 
> Thursday Night Prime time D1 soccer


Was a better game than I anticipated. 
UCLA still undefeated. 
Rutgers game was interesting as well. Rutgers defense pretty good.


----------



## gkrent

I'm very curious about Saturday's San Diego VS Santa Clara match


----------



## goal123

gkrent said:


> I'm very curious about Saturday's San Diego VS Santa Clara match


postponed due to poor air quality


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I'm very curious about Saturday's San Diego VS Santa Clara match


Wasn't it rescheduled?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.wccsports.com/sports/m-soccer/spec-rel/101217aaa.html


----------



## The Driver

Once again the Sun 

Shined on the a$$ of THE BYU COUGARS 

BIG UPS Boy.You.Ugly.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The NCAA is so toothless.  They bow down to anything the Power 5 conferences want to pull off.

https://deadspin.com/ncaas-three-year-investigation-into-fake-classes-at-unc-1819441583


----------



## surfrider

Wow....Oregon Dominates ASU...That's a surprise.  Arizona with no problems at OSU.  Stanford struggles with Washington.  UCLA struggles with Utah.  USC handles Colorado missing two key defensive starters  PAC 12 is alive and well


----------



## surfrider

The pink uni's were hard to watch in the USC game...good god!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Texas aint undefeated anymore.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Texas aint undefeated anymore.


They were frauds.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Wow....Oregon Dominates ASU...That's a surprise.  Arizona with no problems at OSU.  Stanford struggles with Washington.  UCLA struggles with Utah.  USC handles Colorado missing two key defensive starters  PAC 12 is alive and well


$C's defense looked better without the two of them.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Wow....Oregon Dominates ASU...That's a surprise.  Arizona with no problems at OSU.  Stanford struggles with Washington.  UCLA struggles with Utah.  USC handles Colorado missing two key defensive starters  PAC 12 is alive and well


The PAC 12 is the toughest conference in the country top to bottom.  3 of the last 6 national champs have come from the conference of champions and if you look at the 2016-2020 recruiting classes you see the 4 California schools dominating the top 5 classes over that span and having the #1 and #2 classes every year.  The only non PAC 12 team to even compete is Duke.

The future is bright.


----------



## turftoe

Oregon has some speed and can play very well in chunks - they played a solid game yesterday 

Washington backline does great job closing down angles just before shots taken, Stanford had a lot of long shots right to GK and didn't execute well on at least 10 corners

UCLA awesome as well, brilliant clutch shot by 21 to finish off Utah 

AZ finds ways to make superior teams struggle

Colorado seems a bit off from last year. 22 isn't surprising anyone this season.

SC creeping along, kinda like last year, look to be very tough again as things heat up going toward finish line

Fun season to watch so far


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> The PAC 12 is the toughest conference in the country top to bottom


Well, one of the top conferences for sure


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> $C's defense looked better without the two of them.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> turftoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oregon has some speed and can play very well in chunks - they played a solid game yesterday
> 
> Washington backline does great job closing down angles just before shots taken, Stanford had a lot of long shots right to GK and didn't execute well on at least 10 corners
> 
> UCLA awesome as well, brilliant clutch shot by 21 to finish off Utah
> 
> AZ finds ways to make superior teams struggle
> 
> Colorado seems a bit off from last year. 22 isn't surprising anyone this season.
> 
> SC creeping along, kinda like last year, look to be very tough again as things heat up going toward finish line
> 
> Fun season to watch so far
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado is definitely off.  USC had to adjust without the CB and GK and did well. GK was a bit shaky.  Stanford seemed to no click offensively and has not been pressed much on d. Let’s see if that changes in the next week.  The GW Goal by UCLA was 100% on the keeper.  Nice shot but a floater that the keeper whiffed on.   AZ defense is legit
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> Oregon has some speed and can play very well in chunks - they played a solid game yesterday
> 
> Washington backline does great job closing down angles just before shots taken, Stanford had a lot of long shots right to GK and didn't execute well on at least 10 corners
> 
> UCLA awesome as well, brilliant clutch shot by 21 to finish off Utah
> 
> AZ finds ways to make superior teams struggle
> 
> Colorado seems a bit off from last year. 22 isn't surprising anyone this season.
> 
> SC creeping along, kinda like last year, look to be very tough again as things heat up going toward finish line
> 
> Fun season to watch so far


Cal?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cal?


Talented as always, confusing as always.


----------



## MakeAPlay

These last 3 weeks of conference play are going to be crazy.  The title will come down to the last week and there are 6-8 teams below the top 2 with legitimate tournament chances.


----------



## turftoe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cal?


Honestly for some reason or other I haven't seen them lately on the PAC12 Network- would like to though. 

They're 3-1-1 in league I believe, so that's pretty strong - not certain of what lies ahead for them. Have they dealt with SC & UCLA yet?


----------



## surfrider

turftoe said:


> Honestly for some reason or other I haven't seen them lately on the PAC12 Network- would like to though.
> 
> They're 3-1-1 in league I believe, so that's pretty strong - not certain of what lies ahead for them. Have they dealt with SC & UCLA yet?


They travel to SC and UCLA IN 2 weeks then finish with Stanford and frankly can beat all of them if the stars align


----------



## Lion Eyes

surfrider said:


> They travel to SC and UCLA IN 2 weeks then finish with Stanford and frankly can beat all of them if the stars align


True....they can also get their butts handed to them if the stars align slightly differently.
Cal has lost to University of San Francisco & the University of Arizona.
Good luck to all the ladies!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> True....they can also get their butts handed to them if the stars align slightly differently.
> Cal has lost to University of San Francisco & the University of Arizona.
> Good luck to all the ladies!


Thus why I say that they are so confusing.  On any given day they could beat the top teams in the country and the next day lose to a winless team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> They travel to SC and UCLA IN 2 weeks then finish with Stanford and frankly can beat all of them if the stars align


Which isn't a surprise with the amount of talent on that team.  Honestly they swim in the same talent pond as the other 3 in state juggernauts and quite honestly they are the best value on a world class education that a California resident can possibly get.  Abi Kim their target forward is the most dangerous forward in the conference not named Mace and will be a key player on the U20 WNT this cycle.

The real question is why they are the only one of the California schools without a national title?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Well, one of the top conferences for sure


Postseason will tell the tale.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Cal?


Cal is a middle of the road conference participant and a perennial tournament first round door mat.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> The real question is why they are the only one of the California schools without a national title?


Neil McGuire.


----------



## The Driver

Ain't ish to do in Pullman 

Except get 3 points and get gone

Cal -  1
Washington State -  Goose Egg


----------



## The Driver

Too bad  they aren't in Pullman


----------



## MakeAPlay

The grind of the PAC 12 is why the conference does so well in the tournament (other than Cal).


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay
> 
> Which Arizona people got excited during the Desert Swing your player was involved in?
> 
> Who TF  are you referring to
> 
> You think this is the  Tommy Bahama row of chairs and umbrellas
> 
> This is D1 Women's Soccer
> 
> Stop your excuses
> 
> My dd doesn't need to be entertained
> 
> You can have her phone and gadgets
> 
> We are in the business of creating habits
> 
> No goal based BS hear
> 
> Careful who you call out
> 
> Honey Boo Boo


Excuses?  No excuses here.  Less you forget my kid is the best player in college at her position playing on the best team in the best state (you get where I am going with this).  I have yet to see anyone prove otherwise.  This isn't the small time bruh.  Keep thinking small.

#3DCHESS


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pookie wants to know
> 
> Is the Washington State swing in L.A.
> 
> Or
> 
> Does L.A. go to Washington?
> 
> For Entertainment purposes only
> 
> CC:
> @MakeAPlay
> @NoGoal
> @soccer661
> #3dimensional


Where is yours playing this week?  Unless it's in  the Pacific Northwest it's still a fight just to make the tournament.

Seal Team Six is in.  How is your crew sitting?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Excuses?  No excuses here.  Less you forget my kid is the best player in college at her position playing on the best team in the best state (you get where I am going with this).  I have yet to see anyone prove otherwise.  This isn't the small time bruh.  Keep thinking small.
> 
> #3DCHESS


@MakeAPlay I have no idea where you are going with this

You talking first place $hit 
sitting in second place  

It's like 15 points left on the table 

#HighSpeedChess + We Reroute forwards on Corner kicks and set pieces 

Good Luck to your player


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay I have no idea where you are going with this
> 
> You talking first place $hit
> sitting in second place
> 
> It's like 15 points left on the table
> 
> #HighSpeedChess + We Reroute forwards on Corner kicks and set pieces
> 
> Good Luck to your player


You guys are makin my head spin... Relatively new here but can only classify The Driver as an ADD riddled 15 year old who just randomly posts meaningless drivel (No Disrespect ).and MAP as self indulgent narcissist whose kid is the best player on the planet at her position when there are arguably better 10 miles down the road and one state over (No Disreespect)


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> You guys are makin my head spin... Relatively new here but can only classify The Driver as an ADD riddled 15 year old who just randomly posts meaningless drivel (No Disrespect ).and MAP as self indulgent narcissist whose kid is the best player on the planet at her position when there are arguably better 10 miles down the road and one state over (No Disreespect)


Soccer Moms always believe their kid is the greatest player on the planet.
It is what it is.


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> You guys are makin my head spin... Relatively new here but can only classify The Driver as an ADD riddled 15 year old who just randomly posts meaningless drivel (No Disrespect ).and MAP as self indulgent narcissist whose kid is the best player on the planet at her position when there are arguably better 10 miles down the road and one state over (No Disreespect)


@surfrider 

I ain't $hit so don't worry about me

I only tell you because you are relatively New and all

Welcome


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Soccer Moms always believe their kid is the greatest player on the planet.
> It is what it is.


We talking Planet or just California 

Over all or just by position


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> We talking Planet or just California
> 
> Over all or just by position


Its ok Mommy.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its ok Mommy.


Thanks Dick Fandango 

I'm not relatively new so is it OK if I call you 

DICK?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Thanks Dick Fandango
> 
> I'm not relatively new so is it OK if I call you
> 
> DICK?


Shirley you jest.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> You guys are makin my head spin... Relatively new here but can only classify The Driver as an ADD riddled 15 year old who just randomly posts meaningless drivel (No Disrespect ).and MAP as self indulgent narcissist whose kid is the best player on the planet at her position when there are arguably better 10 miles down the road and one state over (No Disreespect)


You must be kidding yourself.  10 miles down the road.  I call bullshit.  Give me a name chief. Otherwise just like you said new here and I will add don't know $hit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You must be kidding yourself.  10 mikes down the road.  I call bullshit.  Give me a name chief. Otherwise just like you said new here and I will add don't know $hit.


As far as I know, there are only 9 mikes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay I have no idea where you are going with this
> 
> You talking first place $hit
> sitting in second place
> 
> It's like 15 points left on the table
> 
> #HighSpeedChess + We Reroute forwards on Corner kicks and set pieces
> 
> Good Luck to your player


No where to go but up.  Again you talking first place $hit when you ain't ever sniffed the top of the table.  That's poser $hit where I am from.  Where am I going with this his?  Orlando.  How bout you?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> We talking Planet or just California
> 
> Over all or just by position


I'm talking the country/planet.  Prove me wrong.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm talking the country/planet.  Prove me wrong.


I can't prove you wrong

I'm a Boy Damien 

We talking D1 WOMEN'S SOCCER right? Geez


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You must be kidding yourself.  10 miles down the road.  I call bullshit.  Give me a name chief. Otherwise just like you said new here and I will add don't know $hit.


Umm there are 3 Mac Herman watch CBs from the Pac 12 and none are from UCLA


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Umm there are 3 Mac Herman watch CBs from the Pac 12 and none are from UCLA


What is the strength of the UCLA team?
Goalie?.. no.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> What is the strength of the UCLA team?
> Goalie?.. no.


The strength of the Ucla team is DEPTH  they are amazing everywhere


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> The strength of the Ucla team is DEPTH  they are amazing everywhere


I would put their best attributes in the midfield and forward positions.
Like you said, every position is deep, but their style of play is in the attack, and keeping the ball on their attacking side.
Hard to argue with their success.
They havent lost a game yet.

They basically have the u20 nat. team, so why would anyone be surprised.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Umm there are 3 Mac Herman watch CBs from the Pac 12 and none are from UCLA


LOL.  You mean the watch list without any of the 3 leading scorers in the Oac 12 or SEC on it?    That is the statement of somebody that hasn't seen with their own eyes.
Let's see what the coaches say at the end of the season.


----------



## surfrider

When you have a Halie Mace that is so flexible both defensively and offensively along with the best midfielder in the country the rest of your squad can ride the coatails. But they have shown some weakness in the Pac12 thus far.  Not to mention the game v a very good Pep team


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I would put their best attributes in the midfield and forward positions.
> Like you said, every position is deep, but their style of play is in the attack, and keeping the ball on their attacking side.
> Hard to argue with their success.
> They havent lost a game yet.



There is a reason that they can attack like they do.  It's all good I hear a lot.  I know what is said among those that know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> The strength of the Ucla team is DEPTH  they are amazing everywhere


ROTFLMAO!!


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  You mean the watch list without any of the 3 leading scorers in the Oac 12 or SEC on it?    That is the statement of somebody that hasn't seen with their own eyes.
> Let's see what the coaches say at the end of the season.


I am stepping out and saying I have probably watched more college soccer, both in person and streamed than most anyone.  I have seen 8 pac12 teams live yet we are only thru 1/2 the season. I have no clue what I am talking about


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> When you have a Halie Mace that is so flexible both defensively and offensively along with the best midfielder in the country the rest of your squad can ride the coatails. But they have shown some weakness in the Pac12 thus far.  Not to mention the game v a very good Pep team


UCLA is undefeated.
They only have two teams who have survived a draw.
Its unbelievable either team scored.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> When you have a Halie Mace that is so flexible both defensively and offensively along with the best midfielder in the country the rest of your squad can ride the coatails. But they have shown some weakness in the Pac12 thus far.  Not to mention the game v a very good Pep team


You are talking like you know but unfortunately you don't know $hit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> There is a reason that they can attack like they do.  It's all good I hear a lot.  I know what is said among those that know.


They attack like they do because they can hold the ball.
Your kid is a very good player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I am stepping out and saying I have probably watched more college soccer, both in person and streamed than most anyone.  I have seen 8 pac12 teams live yet we are only thru 1/2 the season. I have no clue what I am talking about


That's funny.  Because we were talking about a particular team and you definitely haven't seen them as many times as I have nor do you talk to any of the players, coaches or associated people for any of the teams.  So what you are basically saying is you are a lurker.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> They attack like they do because they can hold the ball.
> Your kid is a very good player.


We can have this conversation at the end of the season and again next year in Malibu over beers at Duke's.  I'm not looking for your validation.  I already know what I am talking about.

Good luck to both of your players.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.  You mean the watch list without any of the 3 leading scorers in the Oac 12 or SEC on it?    That is the statement of somebody that hasn't seen with their own eyes.
> Let's see what the coaches say at the end of the season.


I thought we were talking Center Backs.  I apologize. There's that CB in Palo Alto that has already been called in to the full nat team camp as a Sophomore. She's pretty damn good


----------



## Ricky Fandango

We can bottom line go by the stats, but I dont think it tells the whole story.
If you ask me, my kid is the best player in the world.
(and Im not even a soccer mom)


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I thought we were talking Center Backs.  I apologize. There's that CB in Palo Alto that has already been called in to the full nat team camp as a Sophomore. She's pretty damn good


Funny because I don't know of a player in Palo Alto that has been called in as a centerback.  I know two midfielders and one in particular that came home early from camp.  But you would have to know about the circumstances and not just what you read.  You might actually have to watch the games and know what you're looking for.

Keep trying and reaching.  Film don't lie.  LOL...


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Funny because I don't know of a player in Palo Alto that has been called in as a centerback.  I know two midfielders and one in particular that came home early from camp.  But you would have to know about the circumstances and not just what you read.  You might actually have to watch the games and know what you're looking for.
> 
> Keep trying and reaching.  Film don't lie.  LOL...


Actually I am watching as I type. That CB sophomore plays as a CB. watch some games


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> We can bottom line go by the stats, but I dont think it tells the whole story.
> If you ask me, my kid is the best player in the world.
> (and Im not even a soccer mom)


I like stats.  Like completion percentage.  Tackles won.  Challenges won.  I love efficiency stats too.  You don't even realize what the numbers say plus the physical stuff.  You don't even realize who tested at the top of the chart....  injured....

Or what the people in the know say.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Actually I am watching as I type. That CB sophomore plays as a CB. watch some games


I do watch. Like the first several games up until Florida.  Then some positional shuffling and a stop gap measure.  Do you really think that I haven't watched every single televised PAC 12/ACC game.

You are clearly a sap.  Let me guess.  You have a U17 player committed to a 2nd tier PAC 12 school?


----------



## MakeAPlay

I know that it sucks when you don't like somebody but they are right anyway.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I like stats.  Like completion percentage.  Tackles won.  Challenges won.  I love efficiency stats too.  You don't even realize what the numbers say plus the physical stuff.  You don't even realize who tested at the top of the chart....  injured....
> 
> Or what the people in the know say.


Lighten up francis.
I was just yanking your chain.
Maybe your kid really is the greatest ever.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Princeton's bubble got a little hole in it tonight.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> Princeton's bubble got a little hole in it tonight.


That throws a lot of shit in the air


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I do watch. Like the first several games up until Florida.  Then some positional shuffling and a stop gap measure.  Do you really think that I haven't watched every single televised PAC 12/ACC game.
> 
> You are clearly a sap.  Let me guess.  You have a U17 player committed to a 2nd tier PAC 12 school?


"Several"?  They played Florida in their 3rd game. First v a weak Marquette then Wisconsin. I am a Sap and don't know shit except that there are a ton of great players across many rosters in the CB position. I drew attention to 3 in the Pac12 that the coaches across America who are charged with evaluating talent chose as worthy of consideration for the hhighest honor.  I guess I don't know shit and they don't know shit but you know all? Yes?


----------



## Swoosh

Put a fork on the lions


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> "Several"?  They played Florida in their 3rd game. First v a weak Marquette then Wisconsin. I am a Sap and don't know shit except that there are a ton of great players across many rosters in the CB position. I drew attention to 3 in the Pac12 that the coaches across America who are charged with evaluating talent chose as worthy of consideration for the hhighest honor.  I guess I don't know shit and they don't know shit but you know all? Yes?


His player is a great player.
She wouldnt be playing for UCLA if she wasnt.
They all make mistakes.
I dont know who the best player in the world is, and Im not gonna pick.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Fella's, let's not argue things that are often viewed through rose colored glasses....
Although, I think the best player in the world is an alumnus of Pepperdine ....but I digress....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Out in Malibu Pepperdine over Gonzaga at the half 2-0


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Out in Malibu Pepperdine over Gonzaga at the half 2-0


Waves roll 4-0 over the Bulldogs...
Defense.


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to Pepp 

Stingy Conference Defense


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to Pepp
> 
> Stingy Conference Defense


Waves D #6 in the country going into the game today....


----------



## The Driver

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves D #6 in the country going into the game today....


Waves D been hot as fish grease 

Since the Midwest Swing


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> Waves D #6 in the country going into the game today....


Source?


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> Source?


The announcer of the game feed today, mentioned it more than once....
5 goals against all year & they haven't been scored on in league play so far.
The ladies have it going on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> The announcer of the game feed today, mentioned it more than once....
> 5 goals against all year & they haven't been scored on in league play so far.
> The ladies have it going on.


They seem to be playing with a pretty calm efficiency of late.
The Thursday night game in Provo should be a barn burner.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

What happened to LBSU?


----------



## gkrent

Did the forum go down to avoid the wailing and gnashing of teeth after today's RPI were published?  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Did the forum go down to avoid the wailing and gnashing of teeth after today's RPI were published?  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


You little devil.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Did the forum go down to avoid the wailing and gnashing of teeth after today's RPI were published?  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


I will say, the #17 for Gonzaga is one hell of a player.


----------



## The Driver

Oh my this place will be jumping this week


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Oh my this place will be jumping this week


I wont be making any predictions, other than the BYU vs Pepp game will be something to watch.
Humility is the key to reaching fulfillment.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wont be making any predictions, other than the BYU vs Pepp game will be something to watch.
> Humility is the key to reaching fulfillment.


I agree just keep riding that Wave Senor Ricardo


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I agree just keep riding that Wave Senor Ricardo


Look for the small crowd of about 35 Pep supporters on the telecast.
Those are us.
We hope and pray we leave with a W.
Either way it will be memorable.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> We hope and pray we leave with a W.


Or at least a POINT and a clean sheet


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Or at least a POINT and a clean sheet


That would not be a bad result in Provo.


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to Pepp 

#13 on the planet/country

Stingy Defense


----------



## MakeAPlay

Funny that they are ahead of a team that beat them.  I believe that I have a bottle of Don Julio 1942 because of that game.  Don't start believing the rankings.  Lot's of clear flaws if you have seen enough games.  These last 3 weeks will tell the tale.  Don't make it a short stay in the top 15....


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Did the forum go down to avoid the wailing and gnashing of teeth after today's RPI were published?  http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


Nice try but I only see one undefeated team on this.  How about you?  Let's see how things look on Monday.  Let's not make the stay in the top 15 a short one.  And let's hope that they get another shot at the team that the RPI says that they are better than.  The boxscore tells a different story...

http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics

Haters make them greater.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I wont be making any predictions, other than the BYU vs Pepp game will be something to watch.
> Humility is the key to reaching fulfillment.


I'll make a prediction. I think this could be another WCC blowout.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'll make a prediction. I think this could be another WCC blowout.


If they continue to improve at every game like they have been, then I think it will be a pretty good game fo-sho


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Funny that they are ahead of a team that beat them.


Are you talking about Pepp?  The only team that beat Pepp that is ahead of them is Texas A&M.  DePaul, well, that was just a bad day LOL

Are you talking about the Bruins?  I thought they were undefeated.  I'm confused.  Also by the fact that an undefeated team is in the double digits in the RPI, but I'll leave that one to the math experts.  I like the coaches poll for a reality check.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'll make a prediction. I think this could be another WCC blowout.


Even if it is you must look at the RPI strength of the remaining schedule to get an idea of where the Pepperdine RPI will be heading.  Any slip ups will crush them and will put them in a pod with a powerhouse....

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/schedule/112


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Are you talking about Pepp?  The only team that beat Pepp that is ahead of them is Texas A&M.  DePaul, well, that was just a bad day LOL
> 
> Are you talking about the Bruins?  I thought they were undefeated.  I'm confused.  Also by the fact that an undefeated team is in the double digits in the RPI, but I'll leave that one to the math experts.  I like the coaches poll for a reality check.


It doesn't take a math expert just somebody who can objectively look at the schedule.  Here I will help you.  Look at Pepperdine's schedule and notice the RPI's of their prior opponents and the RPI's of their upcoming opponents.  Now do the same for the Bruins.  You can try to imply whatever you want to but the truth will come out in the wash.  I can't wait for the crash because it is coming....

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/schedule/112

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/schedule/4

The RPI is only going to be accurate once the regular season is over.  I am going to REMIND YOU OF THIS POST SOON.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Are you talking about Pepp?  The only team that beat Pepp that is ahead of them is Texas A&M.  DePaul, well, that was just a bad day LOL


So a team that beat Pepperdine is behind them.  Curious.  So are you saying that those are better results than being undefeated and having  two draws where you outshot the teams a combined 40-19 (20-5 shots on goal)?  I'm just curious.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> So a team that beat Pepperdine is behind them.  Curious.  So are you saying that those are better results than being undefeated and having  two draws where you outshot the teams a combined 40-19 (20-5 shots on goal)?  I'm just curious.


No, that's not what I am saying.  All RPI math aside, I was asking YOU a question.  You said "Funny that they are ahead of a team that beat them."  I then asked "Are you talking about PEPP?  Or are you talking about the Bruins"  No inferences there.


----------



## Swoosh

Can’t hold a lead late in Arizona.
Tied late and had to take it to the corner against ofer Utah...wrong time of the year to start getting uptight!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Can’t hold a lead late in Arizona.
> Tied late and had to take it to the corner against ofer Utah...wrong time of the year to start getting uptight!


Lost to Kansas.  Tied Utah.  Lost to Washington.  Lost to Washington State.  Lost to Cal.  Lost to Stanford.  Lost to UCLA.

Those last few are predictions of the future.  I like your new screen name by the way @surfrider .  It's better and less obvious than @Swoosh .  Keep trying.  I rather enjoy how pathetic your team is looking right now.  The question is if they will still make the tournament riding a 5 game losing streak.  My call is no with that bubble zone RPI and no good wins on the resume.

With Keidane's scholarship management next year is going to be a disaster.....


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> Are you talking about Pepp?  The only team that beat Pepp that is ahead of them is Texas A&M.  DePaul, well, that was just a bad day LOL
> 
> Are you talking about the Bruins?  I thought they were undefeated.  I'm confused.  Also by the fact that an undefeated team is in the double digits in the RPI, but I'll leave that one to the math experts.  I like the coaches poll for a reality check.


It's complicated....


----------



## The Driver

Does Pullman even have In N Out 

Let alone a Panera Bread 

Asking for Pookie and RayRay 

They are handicapping their tails off

For Entertainment purposes only


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> So a team that beat Pepperdine is behind them.  Curious.  So are you saying that those are better results than being undefeated and having  two draws where you outshot the teams a combined 40-19 (20-5 shots on goal)?  I'm just curious.





MakeAPlay said:


> Funny that they are ahead of a team that beat them.  I believe that I have a bottle of Don Julio 1942 because of that game.  Don't start believing the rankings.  Lot's of clear flaws if you have seen enough games.  These last 3 weeks will tell the tale.  Don't make it a short stay in the top 15....


They are behind in the coaches poll, but ahead in RPI.
The first two games Pepperdine played were tune ups.
A&M was the better team then. Now, maybe not.
Its about peaking at the right time, and Pepperdine has been getting better progressively.
Im not one of the ranking people, but I like the way things are going.
This week in Provo is HUGE.

No excuses now, and no excuses later.
The winner calls the shots.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> So a team that beat Pepperdine is behind them.  Curious.  So are you saying that those are better results than being undefeated and having  two draws where you outshot the teams a combined 40-19 (20-5 shots on goal)?  I'm just curious.


Shots dont count.
There was a game this year where the team lost 5-0, and the unnamed coach of said unnamed team made a big deal of how his (losing) team outshot the winning team.
He failed to mention that half of those shots took place when the (winning) team was already up 4-0.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Funny that they are ahead of a team that beat them.  I believe that I have a bottle of Don Julio 1942 because of that game.  Don't start believing the rankings.  Lot's of clear flaws if you have seen enough games.  These last 3 weeks will tell the tale.  Don't make it a short stay in the top 15....


Dont you owe the Driver on the weekend in AZ?   Pretty sure you took a bet saying UCLA would come out of AZ with 6 points?????


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Dont you owe the Driver on the weekend in AZ?   Pretty sure you took a bet saying UCLA would come out of AZ with 6 points?????


Driver suggests gentlemen's wagers, then ducks out.
Driver just feeds the controversy.
Driver not in it for that.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Lost to Kansas.  Tied Utah.  Lost to Washington.  Lost to Washington State.  Lost to Cal.  Lost to Stanford.  Lost to UCLA.
> 
> Those last few are predictions of the future.  I like your new screen name by the way @surfrider .  It's better and less obvious than @Swoosh .  Keep trying.  I rather enjoy how pathetic your team is looking right now.  The question is if they will still make the tournament riding a 5 game losing streak.  My call is no with that bubble zone RPI and no good wins on the resume.
> 
> With Keidane's scholarship management next year is going to be a disaster.....


Not really sure how you have me associated with this, but I would be willing to bet your 1942 Don Julio on that.....are you willing to back up that drivel?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Driver suggests gentlemen's wagers, then ducks out.
> Driver just feeds the controversy.
> Driver not in it for that.


That's a lie 

Don't be a Richard


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> That's a lie
> 
> Don't be a Richard


I may be wrong, but I remember you backing away from one early.
Please dont make me go back and find it.
Maybe you got some lead in your pencil now.


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango if you want @MakeAPlay to come out and play
That's fine

Leave me out of it

I don't want Seal Team 6 sent after me

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango if you want @MakeAPlay to come out and play
> That's fine
> 
> Leave me out of it
> 
> I don't want Seal Team 6 sent after me
> 
> Thanks in advance


I was referring to a seudo bet you had with said, @MaP.
You kinda weaseled out, so I just assumed you were just in it for the gamesmanship.
Nothing personal, just an observation.


----------



## The Driver

You people know damn well

@MakeAPlay hasn't been the same since the Desert Swing

I think it's wrong

Leave


Ricky Fandango said:


> I was referring to a seudo bet you had with said, @MaP.
> You kinda weaseled out, so I just assumed you were just in it for the gamesmanship.
> Nothing personal, just an observation.


No what went down was

@MakeAPlay went #3dimensional remember

I didn't know if it was Shirley Temple
Or

The dude who threw up in front of Peyton Manning

The bet changed into bail money

You remember?


----------



## The Driver

Both you and @Sheriff Joe rushed to her rescue Capes and all

Remember


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Both you and @Sheriff Joe rushed to her rescue Capes and all
> 
> Remember


Love Capes.
I cooked some salmon marinated in garlic olive oil, rosemary, and cape(er)s, tonight.
Open cali oak flame.
Ono.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love Capes.
> I cooked some salmon marinated in garlic olive oil, rosemary, and cape(er)s, tonight.
> Open cali oak flame.
> Ono.


Bon appetit


----------



## surfrider

I  didn't think so


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> It's complicated....


I only tonight looked at the Coaches ranking.  My guess is he’s referring to those and not RPI


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I only tonight looked at the Coaches ranking.  My guess is he’s referring to those and not RPI


Fandango already hit on this but yes, @MAP is referring to coaches poll and the fact that Pepp is ranked ahead of Texas A&M, who beat Pepp.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Both you and @Sheriff Joe rushed to her rescue Capes and all
> 
> Remember


You are a pretty funny guy, I don't understand most of what you post, but it still makes me laugh.
You are ok with me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Fandango already hit on this but yes, @MAP is referring to coaches poll and the fact that Pepp is ranked ahead of Texas A&M, who beat Pepp.


Good morning, how is you daughter doing?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are a pretty funny guy, I don't understand most of what you post, but it still makes me laugh.
> You are ok with me.


And  I think its cool how you cut your jerky into animal shapes


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Dont you owe the Driver on the weekend in AZ?   Pretty sure you took a bet saying UCLA would come out of AZ with 6 points?????


That is incorrect but it would be so easy to actually read the post yourself.  You aren't very smart.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Shots dont count.
> There was a game this year where the team lost 5-0, and the unnamed coach of said unnamed team made a big deal of how his (losing) team outshot the winning team.
> He failed to mention that half of those shots took place when the (winning) team was already up 4-0.


Touche.  I was there though and we know how this particular game went down.  If you say it was even then it's all good.  We will get a chance to settle it in the playoffs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Not really sure how you have me associated with this, but I would be willing to bet your 1942 Don Julio on that.....are you willing to back up that drivel?


I will bet you a bottle of Don Julio 1942 that $C will not get more than 2 wins in their last 5 games.  Now please put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You people know damn well
> 
> @MakeAPlay hasn't been the same since the Desert Swing
> 
> I think it's wrong
> 
> Leave
> 
> No what went down was
> 
> @MakeAPlay went #3dimensional remember
> 
> I didn't know if it was Shirley Temple
> Or
> 
> The dude who threw up in front of Peyton Manning
> 
> The bet changed into bail money
> 
> You remember?


You can make up whatever you want to make up but it's all in writing.  You better hope that you make the tournament.  My team is working on a #1 seed.  I'm not sweating any of this.  My kid is a next level player.  Good luck to both of your daughters.

Don't worry about me I'm fine.  I just don't waste my time responding to most on this thread anymore.  By next season there won't be any worth responding to....


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> I only tonight looked at the Coaches ranking.  My guess is he’s referring to those and not RPI





MakeAPlay said:


> I will bet you a bottle of Don Julio 1942 that $C will not get more than 2 wins in their last 5 games.  Now please put your money where your mouth is.


Whaaaat?  Why are you changing your bet now?  You were running your mouth that USC would lose 5 in a row. Please....put your money where your mouth is.  And I still don’t understand why you think I am somehow affiliated with USC   Make the bet and you will know when I collect


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Fandango already hit on this but yes, @MAP is referring to coaches poll and the fact that Pepp is ranked ahead of Texas A&M, who beat Pepp.


How is your daughter doing @SpeedK1llz .  My thoughts are with her.  My player hopes that she is okay.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I only tonight looked at the Coaches ranking.  My guess is he’s referring to those and not RPI


Yes that is correct.  The funny thing about all this is it gets settled on the field eventually and no amount of words or hope can  change that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Whaaaat?  Why are you changing your bet now?  You were running your mouth that USC would lose 5 in a row. Please....put your money where your mouth is.  And I still don’t understand why you think I am somehow affiliated with USC   Make the bet and you will know when I collect


You hear the bet.  $C wins no more than 2 games ( I doubt that they win that many).  I am offering it and I can't wait for you to collect.  I would love to meet you in person.  Ribbit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes that is correct.  The funny thing about all this is it gets settled on the field eventually and no amount of words or hope can  change that.


RPI has A&M ahead of Pep.
Pep is surging behind their defense. 14 games 9 shutouts.
27 goals for, 5 against.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> RPI has A&M ahead of Pep.
> Pep is surging behind their defense. 14 games 9 shutouts.
> 27 goals for, 5 against.


Pepperdine is an excellent team.  The top 10 is a brutal place and the top 5 is a murderers row.  Good luck to your players this weekend.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine is an excellent team.  The top 10 is a brutal place and the top 5 is a murderers row.  Good luck to your players this weekend.


The Waves have been on the road since conference play began except the one game last week.
Back on the road in Provo and then San Diego.
Still some uphill work.

Its a very good possibility the conference winner wont be decided until the final week.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You hear the bet.  $C wins no more than 2 games ( I doubt that they win that many).  I am offering it and I can't wait for you to collect.  I would love to meet you in person.  Ribbit.


So let me get this straight.  You spew on a bunch of bullshit then when someone calls you on it you turtle back into your shell?  I could care less if USC wins 1 or 5. Are you gonna stand by your 5 game losing streak on a team that is 11-1-1 or are you gonna turtle


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I will bet you a bottle of Don Julio 1942 that $C will not get more than 2 wins in their last 5 games.  Now please put your money where your mouth is.


You changed up

AGAIN


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> How is your daughter doing @SpeedK1llz .  My thoughts are with her.  My player hopes that she is okay.


She was leading scorer when she was injured against UCLA.
Waves will be even better next year when she returns.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You better hope that you make the tournament


Only think I better do is

Wake up chocolate as a mofo

You underdig what I'm saying?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And  I think its cool how you cut your jerky into animal shapes


The ones I got were all shaped like liberals.
There were little Pelosi, Reid, and McCain shaped bites.

There was even a couple little Russian spy fabrications in there.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ones I got were all shaped like liberals.
> There were little Pelosi, Reid, and McCain shaped bites.
> 
> There was even a couple little Russian spy fabrications in there.


You might want to season them 

They sound bland 

Throw some capers on them and have at it


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You might want to season them
> 
> They sound bland
> 
> Throw some capers on them and have at it


Thats the rub.
Joe made em so they were seasoned to perfection.


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> The ones I got were all shaped like liberals.
> There were little Pelosi, Reid, and McCain shaped bites.
> 
> There was even a couple little Russian spy fabrications in there.


Funny, because the ones he sent to me were shaped like Mappie...I thought that he and SJ were friendly now?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

CaliKlines said:


> Funny, because the ones he sent to me were shaped like Mappie...


I dont think Id eat a bag of those.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Id eat a bag of those.


Would you if they were cut into Nixon shapes

The bite sizes one are called Lil Dickies


----------



## The Driver

Before I forget 

Happy Travel Day


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Would you if they were cut into Nixon shapes
> 
> The bite sizes one are called Lil Dickies


Sure, why not.
As long as Joe made em.

Thats the best beef jerky I think I ever ate.


----------



## The Driver

@Sheriff Joe 
Nothing against your jerky sir

We are having fun on travel day


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Sure, why not.
> As long as Joe made em.
> 
> Thats the best beef jerky I think I ever ate.


Roger that


----------



## Sheriff Joe

CaliKlines said:


> Funny, because the ones he sent to me were shaped like Mappie...I thought that he and SJ were friendly now?


We are, I am trying to be friendly with almost everyone, don't bring any bad MoJo into it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Before I forget
> 
> Happy Travel Day


Ima fly'n out for Utah in the Am, back on saturday am for a Sunday game at USD.
Lotta hydrating pre and post game.
Dont wanna cramp up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> @Sheriff Joe
> Nothing against your jerky sir
> 
> We are having fun on travel day


You missed out on my last batch, it was pretty good, a little bit peppery.
If you ever want some let me know, I am not as crazy as these people say I am.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> We are, I am trying to be friendly with almost everyone, don't bring any bad MoJo into it.


Never a good idea to mix business with politics.
Signed, -The NFL-


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ima fly'n out for Utah in the Am, back on saturday am for a Sunday game at USD.
> Lotta hydrating pre and post game.
> Dont wanna cramp up.


Nice enjoy


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You missed out on my last batch, it was pretty good, a little bit peppery.
> If you ever want some let me know, I am not as crazy as these people say I am.


Roger that


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good morning, how is you daughter doing?


Doing well, all things considered. She got off the crutches last week and range of motion is good. Second surgery on ACL is scheduled for next week so we get to do it all over again.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Doing well, all things considered. She got off the crutches last week and range of motion is good. Second surgery on ACL is scheduled for next week so we get to do it all over again.


Cheering for your Daughter

If her recovery is anything like her play

She will come back even better 

Real talk


----------



## SpeedK1llz

The Driver said:


> Cheering for your Daughter
> 
> If her recovery is anything like her play
> 
> She will come back even better
> 
> Real talk


Thank you Driver!


----------



## The Driver

Where on country/planet is @NoGoal 

We have the Washington swing and LA. the LA. teams are head your way

You talked big $hit remember? 

Someone give @NoGoal a mic 

Por Favor Please


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thank you Driver!


DA NADA


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> DA NADA


MI Spanish has a southern seasoning to it


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> MI Spanish has a southern seasoning to it


Refried black eyed peas.


----------



## The Driver

@Sheriff


Ricky Fandango said:


> Refried black eyed peas.


Nice 

I was thinking 

Collar Green and refried Bean

F it we will put both on T shirts


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango 

And for you a side of sautéed 

Mini bite sized Dick Nixons

Come and get it


----------



## The Driver

Yo @Ricky Fandango 

How bout

Dick's Grits and Jerky Bites


----------



## The Driver

Back to the topic 

The old man in SD said

Pepperdine plays as a unit 

No Super Star on the squad

And they walk them damn Hills together


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Sheriff
> 
> Nice
> 
> I was thinking
> 
> Collar Green and refried Bean
> 
> F it we will put both on T shirts


I used to grow collard greens, but I found that I like broccoli greens better, and broccoli comes with it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Yo @Ricky Fandango
> 
> How bout
> 
> Dick's Grits and Jerky Bites


Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Never a good idea to mix business with politics.
> Signed, -The NFL-


Not
For
Long


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I used to grow collard greens, but I found that I like broccoli greens better, and broccoli comes with it.


Love my mustard greens.
I also eat most of the weeds that pop up.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Doing well, all things considered. She got off the crutches last week and range of motion is good. Second surgery on ACL is scheduled for next week so we get to do it all over again.


best of luck


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Love my mustard greens.
> I also eat most of the weeds that pop up.


Ricky sometimes I mix those beyotches together mustard and collard 

Full Moons mainly

Keeps the lead in my pencil on Sharpie

Neighbors hate it though


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Ricky sometimes I mix those beyotches together mustard and collard
> 
> Full Moons mainly
> 
> Keeps the lead in my pencil on Sharpie
> 
> Neighbors hate it though


You should try broccoli greens. (if you can find em)
I grow my own so there's that.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Where on country/planet is @NoGoal
> 
> We have the Washington swing and LA. the LA. teams are head your way
> 
> You talked big $hit remember?
> 
> Someone give @NoGoal a mic
> 
> Por Favor Please


He is working on his golf game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not
> For
> Long


*N*o
*F**&#ing
*L*oyalty


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Not
> For
> Long


Boardway Joey The Meat Man

Don't get fooled by the TV and the Web

NFL has a headache issue not a protest or boycott issue

Youth soccer has a concussion protocol in place


----------



## The Driver

Nfl stands for

Cat trying to cover up $hit

Ever see a cat cover $hit

Nervous looking


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> He is working on his golf game.


Funny he is reading greens while we are talking about eating greens. 

Anyways he talked big time D1 soccer $hit on folks in here

It stopped real quick


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Boardway Joey The Meat Man
> 
> Don't get fooled by the TV and the Web
> 
> NFL has a headache issue not a protest or boycott issue
> 
> Youth soccer has a concussion protocol in place


I watched a DA game a couple of weeks ago and there were 3 girls sent off after the protocol.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Funny he is reading greens while we are talking about eating greens.
> 
> Anyways he talked big time D1 soccer $hit on folks in here
> 
> It stopped real quick


I think he mellowed out quite a bit, his daughter plays D1 up north somewhere.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I think he mellowed out quite a bit, his daughter plays D1 up north somewhere.


Mellowed is good 

English is my second tongue

In the South I think its called Humbled


----------



## The Driver

Get him Back @Sheriff Joe

@NoGoal is a good guy

Just mean A F at times

Pookie and RayRay need Eyes in the Northwest region of the D1 soccer planet/country


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You changed up
> 
> AGAIN


If we are talking an actual bet (which you never do are act like you are confused) my two posts are identical.  If you want some we can talk about what you are willing to wager on.  Otherwise you can say what you want to.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Funny, because the ones he sent to me were shaped like Mappie...I thought that he and SJ were friendly now?


The funny thing is @CaliKlines you probably gobbled it up like a little shlong sucker.  It probably reminded you of your penis but it was the wrong size and a little too big.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> The funny thing is @CaliKlines you probably gobbled it up like a little shlong sucker.  It probably reminded you of your penis but it was the wrong size and a little too big.


Now now

We don't use penis on this thread

You can use 

Rick
Ricky 
Richard 
Ricardo
Or Dick Nixon

No P words on this thread


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> So let me get this straight.  You spew on a bunch of bullshit then when someone calls you on it you turtle back into your shell?  I could care less if USC wins 1 or 5. Are you gonna stand by your 5 game losing streak on a team that is 11-1-1 or are you gonna turtle


Please quote my post which said that I would bet that bitch.  There is no turtle here.  You clearly have very poor reading comprehension.  I told you what I would bet on.  Stop being a pu$$y and take my bet or shut your mitch a$$ up.  You aren't shit and if you really want an opportunity to look me in the eye and spew your shit you got it. Or you could step up to the plate and put it out there what shitty team your kid is on and we can bet on that.

Stop being a whiny bitch and step up to the plate.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> If we are talking an actual bet (which you never do are act like you are confused) my two posts are identical.  If you want some we can talk about what you are willing to wager on.  Otherwise you can say what you want to.


I want that 

USC won't win their last 5 get downs

Run It?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I want that
> 
> USC won't win their last 5 get downs
> 
> Run It?


Touche bro.  You got me.  I would take that bet too.  The PAC 12 is the toughest conference in college soccer.  I have said that from the beginning.  Good luck to your players this weekend.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay can you please get @NoGoal to check in

See @Sheriff Joe has this Jerky and I was thinking 

We can supply the entire Pac12 

We need a rep up North
And @NoGoal is just the guy


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Funny he is reading greens while we are talking about eating greens.
> 
> Anyways he talked big time D1 soccer $hit on folks in here
> 
> It stopped real quick


What are you posting about legs for days!

I’ve never posted UDub was going to win the Pac12 conference.  I did posted crap about The Buffs last year and all their transfers.  Seems like they have reverted to their old ways and last year’s climb up the conference standings was a fluke.

By the way, played Sierra Lakes this morning at 5:50am from the Black tees (6,800 yards) and shot an 83.  I stopped playing golf for a decade.  I played 7 rounds in the last 3 months and my SCGA handicap is already at 10.4!


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> What are you posting about legs for days!
> 
> I’ve never posted UDub was going to win the Pac12 conference.  I did posted crap about The Buffs last year and all their transfers.  Seems like they have reverted to their old ways and last year’s climb up the conference standings was a fluke.
> 
> By the way, played Sierra Lakes this morning from the Black tees (6,800 yards) and shot an 83!  I stopped playing golf for a decade.  I played 7 rounds in the last 3 months and my SCGA handicap is a 10.4


Just checking on ya

Glad you are ok

Pardon me for not underdigging all that Golf talk

Like I said to @Sheriff Joe 

I prefer to eat my greens instead of reading them

BEST of luck with the golf game


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> What are you posting about legs for days!


Explain this please

Wait never mind lmao


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Just checking on ya
> 
> Glad you are ok
> 
> Pardon me for not underdigging all that Golf talk
> 
> Like I said to @Sheriff Joe
> 
> I prefer to eat my greens instead of reading them
> 
> BEST of luck with the golf game


The 3 best teams I have watched play (style wise) are UCLA, Stanford and Florida.  I know Pepperdine plays nice soccer, but haven’t seen them play this year.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> The 3 best teams I have watched play (style wise) are UCLA, Stanford and Florida.  I know Pepperdine plays nice soccer, but haven’t seen them play this year.


The interesting game will be Huskies vs WildCats.  Both only play defense, they will probably tell each other no you keep the ball so we can defend...no by all means, you can have possession, so we can defend.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> The 3 best teams I have watched play (style wise) is UCLA, Stanford and Florida.  I know Pepperdine plays nice soccer, but haven’t seen them play this year.


Pepp is all that and a Green Smoothie 

They have a Seal Team 6 feel about them

Plays very well on the road

They scramble well from offense to defense and show very little panic 

Just outright nasty when it comes to sharing point

Tested early in the season in OT against a quality SEC squad and aged well on their Midwest Swing 

Pookie even painted the Caddy Malibu ORANGE cause the phone are ringing off the hooks

THERE YOU HAVE IT 
PEPPERDINE '17


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Now now
> 
> We don't use penis on this thread
> 
> You can use
> 
> Rick
> Ricky
> Richard
> Ricardo
> Or Dick Nixon
> 
> No P words on this thread


Not even pecker?


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> The interesting game will be Huskies vs WildCats.  Both only play defense, they will probably tell each other no you keep the ball so we can defend...no by all means, you can have possession, so we can defend.


The Washington Swing for the LA teams is all they are talking about right now


Ricky Fandango said:


> Not even pecker?


Your call


----------



## outside!

NoGoal said:


> What are you posting about legs for days!
> 
> I’ve never posted UDub was going to win the Pac12 conference.  I did posted crap about The Buffs last year and all their transfers.  Seems like they have reverted to their old ways and last year’s climb up the conference standings was a fluke.
> 
> By the way, played Sierra Lakes this morning at 5:50am from the Black tees (6,800 yards) and shot an 83.  I stopped playing golf for a decade.  I played 7 rounds in the last 3 months and my SCGA handicap is already at 10.4!


Golf is awesome. I wish more surfers would take up golf.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> Golf is awesome. I wish more surfers would take up golf.


I gave up on crowd control years ago.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Lost to Kansas.  Tied Utah.  Lost to Washington.  Lost to Washington State.  Lost to Cal.  Lost to Stanford.  Lost to UCLA.
> 
> Those last few are predictions of the future.  I like your new screen name by the way @surfrider .  It's better and less obvious than @Swoosh .  Keep trying.  I rather enjoy how pathetic your team is looking right now.  The question is if they will still make the tournament riding a 5 game losing streak.  My call is no with that bubble zone RPI and no good wins on the resume.
> 
> With Keidane's scholarship management next year is going to be a disaster.....


This is the post I referred to.  I simply offered an opportunity to back what you spew.  And who is Mitch?


----------



## NoGoal

outside! said:


> Golf is awesome. I wish more surfers would take up golf.


Outside, I watched Fullerton play.  I was pleasantly surprised by their play.


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> This is the post I referred to.  I simply offered an opportunity to back what you spew.  And who is Mitch?


Substitute the letter M for a letter B!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> This is the post I referred to.  I simply offered an opportunity to back what you spew.  And who is Mitch?


Oh so I never offered a bet.  Sounds like I was talking $hit about my favorite target.  If you want to play for real you have my offer.

FYI.  I don't think $C will win another game but they are even money this weekend in my opinion.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh so I never offered a bet.  Sounds like I was talking $hit about my favorite target.  If you want to play for real you have my offer.
> 
> FYI.  I don't think $C will win another game but they are even money this weekend in my opinion.


I'll pass.  And not because I'm a whiny Mitch but because your original prediction was implausible   I could give two shits about it


----------



## Swoosh

http://dailybruin.com/2017/10/16/womens-soccer-members-kneel-in-solidarity-during-national-anthem/


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> http://dailybruin.com/2017/10/16/womens-soccer-members-kneel-in-solidarity-during-national-anthem/


Half of the Udub team do it was well.  My DD didn’t kneel with her teammates out of respect for her late grandfather who was a former US Navy and uncle a former US Marine.


----------



## The Driver

All of programs are doing it


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> All of programs are doing it


Not All


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> All of programs are doing it


I didn’t see Utah or Colorado players kneeling.


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Not All


I meant to type 

A lot of programs


----------



## surfrider

Or Stanford and USC


----------



## The Driver

I heard it's a group chat away from growing more


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> I meant to type
> 
> A lot of programs


UCLA and UDub are both very liberal schools.  I’m sure Cal players are kneeling too.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> UCLA and UDub are both very liberal schools.  I’m sure Cal players are kneeling too.


You would think the players would stand knowing the National teams don't put up with it.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would think the players would stand knowing the National teams don't put up with it.


Don't put up with what Joey?


----------



## The Driver

Hey joey!

Leave them kids alone

Pink Floyd


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Don't put up with what Joey?


Taking a knee during our National Anthem.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Hey joey!
> 
> Leave them kids alone
> 
> Pink Floyd


They are not kids anymore, especially when they disrespect our country.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Taking a knee during our National Anthem.


When should they take a knee 

If they feel a knee should be taken?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are not kids anymore, especially when they disrespect our country.


How are they dissing the Country Sir


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> They are not kids anymore, especially when they disrespect our country.


Joey yes they are


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> How are they dissing the Country Sir


You are kidding me, right?
Do you stand for the anthem when at a sporting event?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are kidding me, right?


I asked a question 

Your answer is a question?

We don't get anything done this way


----------



## The Driver

Joey did you know why they took a knee?

Did you know this is like the 5th week this has happened in women's soccer? 

I will wait for your answers


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I asked a question
> 
> Your answer is a question?
> 
> We don't get anything done this way


It is customary to stand for the anthem.
If they want to protest fine, but why during a celebration of our flag?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Joey did you know why they took a knee?
> 
> Did you know this is like the 5th week this has happened in women's soccer?
> 
> I will wait for your answers


I can only guess it is in support of kaepernick.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> It is customary to stand for the anthem.
> If they want to protest fine, but why during a celebration of our flag?





Sheriff Joe said:


> I can only guess it is in support of kaepernick.


Ok what was Kaepernick protesting for?

Catch me up on the whole thing Sir.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Ok what was Kaepernick protesting for?
> 
> Catch me up on the whole thing Sir.


Hands up don't shoot.
I assure you this isn't the way to do it.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hands up don't shoot.
> I assure you this isn't the way to do it.


What are the girls kneeling for Joey?

I could care less about NFL pictures in a women's soccer thread

Why are the DDs kneeling?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> What are the girls kneeling for Joey?
> 
> I could care less about NFL pictures in a women's soccer thread
> 
> Why are the DDs kneeling?


I already told you what I think, now you tell me why you think they are taking a knee and if you stand or kneel for the anthem.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you what I think, now you tell me why you think they are taking a knee and if you stand or kneel for the anthem.


I don't guess much 

I read the article

Did you read what the UCLA coach said in the article? 

Not once did they mention NFL players


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I don't guess much
> 
> I read the article
> 
> Did you read what the UCLA coach said in the article?
> 
> Not once did they mention NFL players


Why is it so hard for you to answer the question, do you stand for our anthem?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I don't guess much
> 
> I read the article
> 
> Did you read what the UCLA coach said in the article?
> 
> Not once did they mention NFL players


Obviously you did not read it,

Former San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick began sitting, and later kneeling, during the national anthem in August 2016, which has prompted a number of athletes at all levels to do the same in protest of racial oppression and police brutality.

Megan Rapinoe of the Seattle Reign and U.S. women’s national soccer team knelt during the anthem in September 2016. USWNT responded with a policy that requires everyone representing the team to stand during the anthem. Rapinoe now stands but refrains from coming onto the field until after the music is over.

Fleming, a Canadian, is one of three international players who took a knee during the anthem at Arizona. She was joined by fellow Canadian and freshman defender Kennedy Faulknor from Ontario, Canada, and sophomore goalkeeper Teagan Micah, who is from Queensland, Australia.

Six members of the UCLA squad, including two members of the coaching staff, knelt during the anthem before their game against the Wildcats. A few more Bruins knelt before notching a victory over Utah four days later.

“We’re supporting racial equality and racial justice. We make it known that the team is together and unified,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We have two veterans on our staff. I know the country is divided a little bit, but we honor our military by kneeling.”


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why is it so hard for you to answer the question, do you stand for our anthem?


Sorry didn't see your question

Joey my father served 25 years and many of my uncle's also served.

I stand up 

Btw this is what the article said

*"We’re supporting racial equality and racial justice. We make it known that the team is together and unified,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We have two veterans on our staff. I know the country is divided a little bit, but we honor our military by kneeling.”*


----------



## The Driver

You so if you know why they are kneeling

What s your beef?


----------



## The Driver

It has nothing to do with the Flag or disrespect for service men or women 

Ya Dig?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You so if you know why they are kneeling
> 
> What s your beef?


Wrong platform, poor timing.
I am sure some of there gripes are justified, but I like most of America believe there are far better places to do this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> It has nothing to do with the Flag or disrespect for service men or women
> 
> Ya Dig?


I disagree and the majority of the military do as well.


----------



## The Driver

Ok now back to the topic


Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong platform, poor timing.
> I am sure some of there gripes are justified, but I like most of America believe there are far better places to do this.


Most Americans 

Joe this is old news


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I already told you what I think, now you tell me why you think they are taking a knee and if you stand or kneel for the anthem.


I know why so why don't you just drop it.  Two of the coaches are military veterans.  Don't go there.  Let's keep politics out of this.  They are an amazing group of women and that is a fact.  Don't question their patriotism or their beliefs.  Unlike in this country although they all don't share the same opinions they are all unified in their cause.

So step off.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I disagree and the majority of the military do as well.


Majority of the Military lmao you are full of shit


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Wrong platform, poor timing.
> I am sure some of there gripes are justified, but I like most of America believe there are far better places to do this.


Wrong platform?  White privilege has the benefit of choosing the platform.  The one African American player on the team saw an injustice and ALL of her teammates supported her.  Please don't bother to reply to this with some BS unless you are ready for a firestorm.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obviously you did not read it,
> 
> Former San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick began sitting, and later kneeling, during the national anthem in August 2016, which has prompted a number of athletes at all levels to do the same in protest of racial oppression and police brutality.
> 
> Megan Rapinoe of the Seattle Reign and U.S. women’s national soccer team knelt during the anthem in September 2016. USWNT responded with a policy that requires everyone representing the team to stand during the anthem. Rapinoe now stands but refrains from coming onto the field until after the music is over.
> 
> Fleming, a Canadian, is one of three international players who took a knee during the anthem at Arizona. She was joined by fellow Canadian and freshman defender Kennedy Faulknor from Ontario, Canada, and sophomore goalkeeper Teagan Micah, who is from Queensland, Australia.
> 
> Six members of the UCLA squad, including two members of the coaching staff, knelt during the anthem before their game against the Wildcats. A few more Bruins knelt before notching a victory over Utah four days later.
> 
> “We’re supporting racial equality and racial justice. We make it known that the team is together and unified,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We have two veterans on our staff. I know the country is divided a little bit, but we honor our military by kneeling.”


Don't even F'ing go there @Sheriff Joe .  You know who's kid you are referring to right?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I know why so why don't you just drop it.  Two of the coaches are military veterans.  Don't go there.  Let's keep politics out of this.  They are an amazing group of women and that is a fact.  Don't question their patriotism or their beliefs.  Unlike in this country although they all don't share the same opinions they are all unified in their cause.
> 
> So step off.


I am sure they are amazing women, if they didn't want attention then they should have chosen a different way to do this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Wrong platform?  White privilege has the benefit of choosing the platform.  The one African American player on the team saw an injustice and ALL of her teammates supported her.  Please don't bother to reply to this with some BS unless you are ready for a firestorm.


I don't care who they are or what color they are, I don't think it is the right place for a protest, that's all.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't even F'ing go there @Sheriff Joe .  You know who's kid you are referring to right?


I am not saying anything bad about your girl, but when people make decisions like this everyone will not agree with them.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure they are amazing women, if they didn't want attention then they should have chosen a different way to do this.


What attention are you talking about?

What attention will they get if the don't chose the way you see as suitable?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am sure they are amazing women, if they didn't want attention then they should have chosen a different way to do this.


Who are you to say what they should or shouldn't do?  Have you ever felt something was unjust and wanted to do something about it?  Or do you just fall into line like a good little boy.  You are clueless.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care who they are or what color they are, I don't think it is the right place for a protest, that's all.


You clearly have no idea...


----------



## NoGoal

It’s getting heated in here, back to the golf range and/or course for me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am not saying anything bad about your girl, but when people make decisions like this everyone will not agree with them.


And that is fine.  Plenty of people went along with what was going on in Nazi Germany too.  Plenty of attendees at a clan rally.  Did that any of that outrage you?  What about the assassination of MLK or JFK?  What about the outrageous, untrue and felonious things that your boy Trump says and does everyday?  

At some point ones feelings, words and actions become who they are and they ALWAYS have unintended consequences.

You should think about that @Sheriff Joe .....


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> It’s getting heated in here, back to the golf range and/or course for me.


This is nothing 

Enjoy the Range 

Get your swing on


----------



## beachbum

The Driver said:


> It has nothing to do with the Flag or disrespect for service men or women
> 
> Ya Dig?


It has everything to do with disrespecting your country, flag and those that died for this country.  We are still the greatest country in the world, not really even close IMO.  Find another way to protest.  If I were a coach/administrator they would not play and scholarships would be pulled.
Let me first say that most normal people can agree that there are racist people in this world.  You will never be able to legislate this out of society's.  Racism and hatred are taught emotions by uneducated closed minded bigoted people.  IMO the only way to fix this and it may never be, is by education. 
Now lets get into the reason why this originally came to the forefront.  It came to be, by a lie that was spread by the left wing political party including our former president about a little incident in Ferguson, MO.  The incident was touted that a black man was unjustly shot by a white cop for no reason.  The hype was built up to a frenzied level by the left hype machine which caused riots, destruction and helped to further pull sides apart.  It turned out and was proven by independent federal investigators that were in part brought on by the Obama administration that this was completely false.  It was just another thug and that turned and charged an officer. If he would have taken a knee and obeyed the law, he would be alive today.  Yes I know there are bad people in every segment of our country.  There are bad officers in the police force. Convict and punish those bad seeds.
The attitude from the left and right are pushing people further and further apart.  The bigmouths form both sides are weakening our country, where most of the answers or somewhere in the middle of these two groups not out on the extremes.


----------



## The Driver

beachbum said:


> It has everything to do with disrespecting your country, flag and those that died for this country.  We are still the greatest country in the world, not really even close IMO.  Find another way to protest.  If I were a coach/administrator they would not play and scholarships would be pulled.
> Let me first say that most normal people can agree that there are racist people in this world.  You will never be able to legislate this out of society's.  Racism and hatred are taught emotions by uneducated closed minded bigoted people.  IMO the only way to fix this and it may never be, is by education.
> Now lets get into the reason why this originally came to the forefront.  It came to be, by a lie that was spread by the left wing political party including our former president about a little incident in Ferguson, MO.  The incident was touted that a black man was unjustly shot by a white cop for no reason.  The hype was built up to a frenzied level by the left hype machine which caused riots, destruction and helped to further pull sides apart.  It turned out and was proven by independent federal investigators that were in part brought on by the Obama administration that this was completely false.  It was just another thug and that turned and charged an officer. If he would have taken a knee and obeyed the law, he would be alive today.  Yes I know there are bad people in every segment of our country.  There are bad officers in the police force. Convict and punish those bad seeds.
> The attitude from the left and right are pushing people further and further apart.  The bigmouths form both sides are weakening our country, where most of the answers or somewhere in the middle of these two groups not out on the extremes.


From the coach

"We’re supporting racial equality and racial justice. We make it known that the team is together and unified,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We have two veterans on our staff. I know the country is divided a little bit, but we honor our military by kneeling.”


----------



## gkrent

I don't know who you people are arguing with but they must be a real piece of work to bring the "taking the knee" argument into this thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> And that is fine.  Plenty of people went along with what was going on in Nazi Germany too.  Plenty of attendees at a clan rally.  Did that any of that outrage you?  What about the assassination of MLK or JFK?  What about the outrageous, untrue and felonious things that your boy Trump says and does everyday?
> 
> At some point ones feelings, words and actions become who they are and they ALWAYS have unintended consequences.
> 
> You should think about that @Sheriff Joe .....


Can you go back and read what I said? You are acting like I am attacking the whole womens soccer nation, I just said I don't agree with how and where they are doing it and I still think most Americans agree.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> What attention are you talking about?
> 
> What attention will they get if the don't chose the way you see as suitable?


Obviously you don't like the attention unless it agrees with you.
You think I can't disagree with the protestors?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> I don't know who you people are arguing with but they must be a real piece of work to bring the "taking the knee" argument into this thread.


I didn't bring it up, I just commented on someone's post.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obviously you don't like the attention unless it agrees with you.
> You think I can't disagree with the protestors?


You didn't know about this until last night lmao

Now you speaking for most of the Nation

Lmao


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> And that is fine.  Plenty of people went along with what was going on in Nazi Germany too.  Plenty of attendees at a clan rally.  Did that any of that outrage you?  What about the assassination of MLK or JFK?  What about the outrageous, untrue and felonious things that your boy Trump says and does everyday?
> 
> At some point ones feelings, words and actions become who they are and they ALWAYS have unintended consequences.
> 
> You should think about that @Sheriff Joe .....


So are you comparing the USA to Nazi Germany and a KKK rally? JFK and MLK were before my time, but it was horrible on both accounts, if they find Trump is a crook, throw him out. Why did you leave out Obama? I am sure there are some things we can find there as well.
You are getting a little too worked up on this.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You didn't know about this until last night lmao
> 
> Now you speaking for most of the Nation
> 
> Lmao


I haven't seen it at the 5 D1 games I have been to this year.
I speak for my self.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> It has everything to do with disrespecting your country, flag and those that died for this country.  We are still the greatest country in the world, not really even close IMO.  Find another way to protest.  If I were a coach/administrator they would not play and scholarships would be pulled.
> Let me first say that most normal people can agree that there are racist people in this world.  You will never be able to legislate this out of society's.  Racism and hatred are taught emotions by uneducated closed minded bigoted people.  IMO the only way to fix this and it may never be, is by education.
> Now lets get into the reason why this originally came to the forefront.  It came to be, by a lie that was spread by the left wing political party including our former president about a little incident in Ferguson, MO.  The incident was touted that a black man was unjustly shot by a white cop for no reason.  The hype was built up to a frenzied level by the left hype machine which caused riots, destruction and helped to further pull sides apart.  It turned out and was proven by independent federal investigators that were in part brought on by the Obama administration that this was completely false.  It was just another thug and that turned and charged an officer. If he would have taken a knee and obeyed the law, he would be alive today.  Yes I know there are bad people in every segment of our country.  There are bad officers in the police force. Convict and punish those bad seeds.
> The attitude from the left and right are pushing people further and further apart.  The bigmouths form both sides are weakening our country, where most of the answers or somewhere in the middle of these two groups not out on the extremes.


I'm glad you aren't the athletic director, the coach, the professors or the conference commissioner who all were made aware and signed off on it.  As a matter of fact they were proud of the girls as was my kid's uncle (and active duty serviceman) and her grandfather (a 20 year vet) and great grandfather (a vietnam vet).  You have no f'ing clue.

White privilege must be great.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't seen it at the 5 D1 games I have been to this year.
> I speak for my self.


Seems like you didn't go to the right games.


----------



## beachbum

The Driver said:


> From the coach
> 
> "We’re supporting racial equality and racial justice. We make it known that the team is together and unified,” said coach Amanda Cromwell. “We have two veterans on our staff. I know the country is divided a little bit, but we honor our military by kneeling.”


I have no problem with kneeling before the national anthem as a protest or sign of unity and then standing for it.  They are not unified as she said, some choose to stand and some stay kneeling, IMO they dishonor those that have died and those that served our country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you go back and read what I said? You are acting like I am attacking the whole womens soccer nation, I just said I don't agree with how and where they are doing it and I still think most Americans agree.


You are incorrect.  Maybe most Americans in your limited circle.  Speak for yourself.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Seems like you didn't go to the right games.


If I recall correctly

The desert swing was the second time

Correct me of I'm wrong

Like I said @Sheriff Joe Is a 

Day late and a dollar short


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> So are you comparing the USA to Nazi Germany and a KKK rally? JFK and MLK were before my time, but it was horrible on both accounts, if they find Trump is a crook, throw him out. Why did you leave out Obama? I am sure there are some things we can find there as well.
> You are getting a little too worked up on this.


That's funny because if they had anything on Obama the lynch mob would have been out for him.  Oh they were out for him anyway.  To say that I am getting worked up when you are referring to my child is comical.  

You have no clue and God has a way of showing people the error of their ways in a comical fashion.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I have no problem with kneeling before the national anthem as a protest or sign of unity and then standing for it.  They are not unified as she said, some choose to stand and some stay kneeling, IMO they dishonor those that have died and those that served our country.


Are you a military veteran?  Have you ever protested anything?  Do you go with the status quo?


----------



## MakeAPlay

I think that it is disrespectful when people where the American flag on their clothes.  Where exactly does it say that kneeling during the national anthem is disrespectful?  I will help you with your lack of facts.  Please pay attention to section (d).

https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/4/8


----------



## The Driver

Did i not say this thing would be jumping this week?

@MakeAPlay went hard on someone in here so that posted

Not fake news but old news to start shit

Next time look at the roster

Lmao

Bruins are genius for this one

How do you spell Backfired?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm glad you aren't the athletic director, the coach, the professors or the conference commissioner who all were made aware and signed off on it.  As a matter of fact they were proud of the girls as was my kid's uncle (and active duty serviceman) and her grandfather (a 20 year vet) and great grandfather (a vietnam vet).  You have no f'ing clue.
> 
> White privilege must be great.


US soccer doesn't agree, just ask Rapinoe.
I am not bringing race into this discussion.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Seems like you didn't go to the right games.


Pepperdine and Cal State Fullerton.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> Seems like you didn't go to the right games.


There you go "ass u me ing" again


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> US soccer doesn't agree, just ask Rapinoe.
> I am not bringing race into this discussion.


Do not lie on US soccer

Btw we are talking about college soccer players protesting


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You are incorrect.  Maybe most Americans in your limited circle.  Speak for yourself.


So I have to speak for myself, but the protesters speak for whoever is being oppressed?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Pepperdine and Cal State Fullerton.


Cal State Fullerton has been on the record saying

They don't have issues with the protest

Joe it's a team meal away from happening


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Do not lie on US soccer
> 
> Btw we are talking about college soccer players protesting


What did US soccer make rapinoe do?


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> There you go "ass u me ing" again


And there you go being an A$$hole.  I am glad that you aren't the parent of a UCLA player nor will you be one.  To say that a kid should lose their scholarship (they can't because they are guaranteed) is the lowest thing that you could ever say that isn't racist and shows what a pathetic human being you are.

If you can be called a human being.  I am thinking more along the line of cockroach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did US soccer make rapinoe do?


Idiot she stays in the tunnel until after the national anthem is over.  Are you really that dumb?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did US soccer make rapinoe do?


Do tell Joey


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> So I have to speak for myself, but the protesters speak for whoever is being oppressed?


Umm..  You have no idea what has happened to the families of any particular player so stop it idiot.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> And there you go being an A$$hole.  I am glad that you aren't the parent of a UCLA player nor will you be one.  To say that a kid should lose their scholarship (they can't because they are guaranteed) is the lowest thing that you could ever say that isn't racist and shows what a pathetic human being you are.
> 
> If you can be called a human being.  I am thinking more along the line of cockroach.



Try to read and comprehend what I said,  while pounding your chest of course.  Just another bigmouth blow hard.   Done with your particular style of idiocy.    Now I remember why I stopped reading these boards.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> There you go "ass u me ing" again


Please show me where it says that it is disrespectful to kneel during the national anthem.  Otherwise you are all talk and lies..


----------



## The Driver

beachbum said:


> Try to read and comprehend what I said,  while pounding your chest of course.  Just another bigmouth blow hard.   Done with your particular style of idiocy.    Now I remember why I stopped reading these


So you staging a walk out

Same shit

Bye


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> Try to read and comprehend what I said,  while pounding your chest of course.  Just another bigmouth blow hard.   Done with your particular style of idiocy.    Now I remember why I stopped reading these boards.


That is what I thought you would say you maggot.  @beachbum you are a miserable excuse for a human being and you wish your kid at some point would do something at a high level and had the capacity to stand up for what they believe in.  You are just another WT idiot who is spouting off about something that they are ill informed about.

You are pathetic.  If you had something of value to say you would have said it.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Please show me where it says that it is disrespectful to kneel during the national anthem.  Otherwise you are all talk and lies..


They issue permits to lawfully burn flags

I'm not with it but damn protest is legal


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> They issue permits to lawfully burn flags
> 
> I'm not with it but damn protest is legal


And our kids need something to believe in and I am okay with it being social justice.  Someday MLK's dream may come true.  Mine is biracial but is very AWARE of what the world sees...

#WOKE


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Idiot she stays in the tunnel until after the national anthem is over.  Are you really that dumb?


Someone is dumb, is there a mirror near you?
*Megan Rapinoe Says She Will Honor US Soccer Policy and Stand for ...*
bleacherreport.com/.../2696473-megan-rapinoe-says-she-will-honor-us-soccer-policy...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm..  You have no idea what has happened to the families of any particular player so stop it idiot.


These young ladies saw what happened to kaepernick and chose to put themselves into the same situation and you are surprised when someone disagrees with them?
You have got to be kidding me.
Actions have consequences.
That is a life lesson Kaepernick has learned for sure.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone is dumb, is there a mirror near you?
> *Megan Rapinoe Says She Will Honor US Soccer Policy and Stand for ...*
> bleacherreport.com/.../2696473-megan-rapinoe-says-she-will-honor-us-soccer-policy...


She caved

And that's why the Bruins and a shit load of programs stood up to kneel

Everyone isn't suited to handle the attention you mentioned

Some aren't fit enough to do the long run

Big Ups to the D1 players taking a stand on what they believe in 

Big Ups to their support systems who stay #Woke just in case that attention jumps off

#Woke
#Ribbit


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> These young ladies saw what happened to kaepernick and chose to put themselves into the same situation and you are surprised when someone disagrees with them?
> You have got to be kidding me.
> Actions have consequences.
> That is a life lesson Kaepernick has learned for sure.


Joe you missed the bus 

Your protest is falling on deaf ears

The protesting that is going on is faster then you.

Go dry out meats 

This has nothing to do with Kap


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> Please show me where it says that it is disrespectful to kneel during the national anthem.  Otherwise you are all talk and lies..


Of course you know many people find it disrespectful.  I don't.  But I don't see the flag as ONLY a symbol of American military, but as a symbol of America as a whole (including the military).
The fact that the protesters know if will be offensive and controversial is the ENTIRE reason why it's done during the national anthem.  If it was done in the locker room behind closed doors, nobody would pay attention.  Of course, you know this and your daughter knows this, as that's the point of even doing it.  She is doing something that will purposefully antagonize others who share a different value system in order to bring attention to a value that is dear to her heart.  That's fine by me, but don't pretend it isn't controversial or that she doesn't know it will offend a sizeable chunk of reasonable people who think there is a better venue to display her viewpoints.
Also please don't pretend that her display of protest makes her immune to criticism for her decision.  That's part of the price to be paid for raising her "voice" in such a controversial manner.  f you don't realize that or if you didn't see that coming, you should be advising her more wisely, go find an echo chamber that will tell you how awesome you are, or else get some thicker skin.

As far as my value system goes, big thumbs up to the kneelers.  It takes bravery, and I hope their message gets through.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> That's funny because if they had anything on Obama the lynch mob would have been out for him.  Oh they were out for him anyway.  To say that I am getting worked up when you are referring to my child is comical.
> 
> You have no clue and God has a way of showing people the error of their ways in a comical fashion.


Again, I am not saying bad about your kid.


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> I don't know who you people are arguing with but they must be a real piece of work to bring the "taking the knee" argument into this thread.


You can thank Swoosh, who’s DD plays for USC!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Joe you missed the bus
> 
> Your protest is falling on deaf ears
> 
> The protesting that is going on is faster then you.
> 
> Go dry out meats
> 
> This has nothing to do with Kap


This kind of thinking has brought you your new President. Congratulations.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> This kind of thinking has brought you your new President. Congratulations.


We are talking about UCLA and the kneeling

Take your politics to the off topic section 

Nice try lol


----------



## surfrider

This whole topic is an embarrasment


----------



## push_up

Kick her off the campus - poof goes the scholarship.  
Just as disrespectful as the parent(s).  
She is a follower.  I prefer leaders.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> She caved
> 
> And that's why the Bruins and a shit load of programs stood up to kneel
> 
> Everyone isn't suited to handle the attention you mentioned
> 
> Some aren't fit enough to do the long run
> 
> Big Ups to the D1 players taking a stand on what they believe in
> 
> Big Ups to their support systems who stay #Woke just in case that attention jumps off
> 
> #Woke
> #Ribbit


It might be a different story when they leave the safe space and get out into the real world.


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> Kick her off the campus - poof goes the scholarship.
> Just as disrespectful as the parent(s).
> She is a follower.  I prefer leaders.


Who Flemming?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> It might be a different story when they leave the safe space and get out into the real world.


BOO!!!!!!


----------



## gkrent

I love how there are at least 3 key games tonight with forumites and all people will talk about is "taking the knee" which in my opinion is a red herring issue.

Nerves?  Worried?


----------



## The Driver

Like I said

UCLA pulling off a West Coast Protest that no one can really say $hit about

Not Mexico City but just as witty


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I love how there are at least 3 key games tonight with forumites and all people will talk about is "taking the knee" which in my opinion is a red herring issue.
> 
> Nerves?  Worried?


I agree but sometimes you have to speak up


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to all the DDs


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> It might be a different story when they leave the safe space and get out into the real world.


To lighten the subject, just make sure our DDs don’t work for The Weinstein Company.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> To lighten the subject, just make sure our DDs don’t work for The Weinstein Company.


Amen, and I fear this story is just getting started.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> We are talking about UCLA and the kneeling
> 
> Take your politics to the off topic section
> 
> Nice try lol


You are funny, this whole thing is politics.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> BOO!!!!!!


You are officially off of the jerky list.


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> To lighten the subject, just make sure our DDs don’t work for The Weinstein Company.


Hey *I've* even known that for years LOL!!


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are funny, this whole thing is politics.


1 African American on the roster 

I will leave it at that 

You need to check your own lol


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I agree but sometimes you have to speak up


WORD!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> 1 African American on the roster
> 
> I will leave it at that
> 
> You need to check your own lol


Why are you stuck on race?


----------



## surfrider

Sheriff Joe said:


> Amen, and I fear this story is just getting started.


He’s going to be the go to Halloween costume. Trench coat and a 12 inch rubber dong.   I was gonna be a liberal but I couldn’t fit my head in my ass


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you stuck on race?


Joe race? It's not a race and if it was you started 6 weeks too late

Lmao you are too easy


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why are you stuck on race?


Far from it I don't play race

Ok let's take UCLA roster

Let's take #5 for example and if I say something wrong @MakeAPlay will deal with me

Not only is #5 the prettiest white girl on the team
She is one of the cutest Black girls in the program

 That's my version of race


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay this is easy work

Enjoy your game


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Someone is dumb, is there a mirror near you?
> *Megan Rapinoe Says She Will Honor US Soccer Policy and Stand for ...*
> bleacherreport.com/.../2696473-megan-rapinoe-says-she-will-honor-us-soccer-policy...


Have you seen her stand for the national anthem recently @Sheriff Joe ?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> These young ladies saw what happened to kaepernick and chose to put themselves into the same situation and you are surprised when someone disagrees with them?
> You have got to be kidding me.
> Actions have consequences.
> That is a life lesson Kaepernick has learned for sure.


What Kaepernick has now is immortality.  And most of the NFL quarterbacks are worse than him.  What he has done so well is show America how racist the NFL is.  Guess what.  Lot's of mothers of little black boys that we love to watch tear each other up each week from Pop Warner on up are now starting to realize that the NFL and white America doesn't give a $hit about their kids.  

My son who would be an excellent football player will never play a down of it.  Plenty of other talented kids will be passing on it too.  Let's see how great the NFL is when you have Carson Wentz playing against Steve Janikowski....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> It might be a different story when they leave the safe space and get out into the real world.


Keep thinking that.  Mine will be packing so remember that.  Lot's of gun nuts will be scared to have one in the hands of a #WOKE intelligent black woman.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Kick her off the campus - poof goes the scholarship.
> Just as disrespectful as the parent(s).
> She is a follower.  I prefer leaders.


Hey dip$hit you still wishing that your kid was recruited.  Still being a pedophile?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> This kind of thinking has brought you your new President. Congratulations.


You mean ignorant racist white people?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Far from it I don't play race
> 
> Ok let's take UCLA roster
> 
> Let's take #5 for example and if I say something wrong @MakeAPlay will deal with me
> 
> Not only is #5 the prettiest white girl on the team
> She is one of the cutest Black girls in the program
> 
> That's my version of race


Like I said, why are you stuck on race?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> What Kaepernick has now is immortality.  And most of the NFL quarterbacks are worse than him.  What he has done so well is show America how racist the NFL is.  Guess what.  Lot's of mothers of little black boys that we love to watch tear each other up each week from Pop Warner on up are now starting to realize that the NFL and white America doesn't give a $hit about their kids.
> 
> My son who would be an excellent football player will never play a down of it.  Plenty of other talented kids will be passing on it too.  Let's see how great the NFL is when you have Carson Wentz playing against Steve Janikowski....


You're right.  Kaep is immortal. He single handedly brought one of the greatest sports institutions to its knees (pun intended). Viewership of the NFL has never been lower.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You mean ignorant racist white people?


You are the only one in here today sounding like an ignorant racist.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Kick her off the campus - poof goes the scholarship.
> Just as disrespectful as the parent(s).
> She is a follower.  I prefer leaders.


Dumba$$ you being somebody without any knowledge of D1 sports makes it clear that you don't understand how a scholarship works.  Nor have you seen what the coach said nor do you understand that everything was vetted by the administration.  UCLA is a great institution.  You clearly are dumb.  And a pedophile.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are the only one in here today sounding like an ignorant racist.


@Sheriff Joe like I told you once before I really don't care what you think about me.  I have been called much worse than a racist.  I will tell you that it usually doesn't turn out well in those situations.  Stop illustrating your white privilege because I come from a town called Smackamitch.  Don't book yourself a trip there.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Have you seen her stand for the national anthem recently @Sheriff Joe ?


I have not, but I haven't been watching either.


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> Of course you know many people find it disrespectful.  I don't.  But I don't see the flag as ONLY a symbol of American military, but as a symbol of America as a whole (including the military).
> The fact that the protesters know if will be offensive and controversial is the ENTIRE reason why it's done during the national anthem.  If it was done in the locker room behind closed doors, nobody would pay attention.  Of course, you know this and your daughter knows this, as that's the point of even doing it.  She is doing something that will purposefully antagonize others who share a different value system in order to bring attention to a value that is dear to her heart.  That's fine by me, but don't pretend it isn't controversial or that she doesn't know it will offend a sizeable chunk of reasonable people who think there is a better venue to display her viewpoints.
> Also please don't pretend that her display of protest makes her immune to criticism for her decision.  That's part of the price to be paid for raising her "voice" in such a controversial manner.  f you don't realize that or if you didn't see that coming, you should be advising her more wisely, go find an echo chamber that will tell you how awesome you are, or else get some thicker skin.
> 
> As far as my value system goes, big thumbs up to the kneelers.  It takes bravery, and I hope their message gets through.


I don't give a rats a$$ about your opinion or the other opinions about it.  You have no idea why my kid does what she does so don't f'ing try to tell me what it is about.  Have you spoken with any of the players?  You can join in the chorus of idiocy but don't assume that you know $hit until you have spoken with the players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> I have not, but I haven't been watching either.


Then stop talking out the side of your f'ing a$$.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe like I told you once before I really don't care what you think about me.  I have been called much worse than a racist.  I will tell you that it usually doesn't turn out well in those situations.  Stop illustrating your white privilege because I come from a town called Smackamitch.  Don't book yourself a trip there.


White privilege is a myth.
You are getting a little out of hand, aren't you? Didn't your parents teach you better than this?
You are the only one spouting off in here, just relax, where are you from again?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are getting a little out of hand, aren't you? Didn't your parents teach you better than this?
> You are the only one spouting off in here, just relax, where are you from again?


Smackamitch.  Would you like a trip there?  Again I don't give a damn what you or any of these people think.  You have no idea why MY kid does what she does.  All you are giving is your stupid opinion.  I have facts.  I have seen no facts from you or anyone else.  We are talking about MY kid's team.  Most talking crap DON'T EVEN HAVE A KID PLAYING D1 SOCCER!  Let's hear your opinion on Entropy or your take on Machiavelli or your understanding of string theory because you don't know $hit about soccer and definitely don't know $hit about my kid or her team.

You have not seen me out of hand.  When I am people end up in the ER and I end up in handcuffs for a couple of hours.....


----------



## chargerfan

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't give a rats a$$ about your opinion or the other opinions about it.  You have no idea why my kid does what you do so don't f'ing try to tell me what it is about.  Have you spoken with any of the players?  You can join in the chorus of idiocy but don't assume that you know $hit until you have spoken with the players.


I've been to several NFL games, and there are always people chugging a beer, ordering a hot dog, and I can assume going number 2 on the toilet, during the national anthem. Why isn't this considered disrespectful to the flag and military? Last post since I'm taking a break from the insanity of this forum, but I applaud MAPs daughter and her teammates for standing up (or kneeling, I suppose) for such an important cause. Kaepernick, and any player who kneels, will go down on the right side of history. MAP should be proud that her daughter can be counted amongst those who kneeled.


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't give a rats a$$ about your opinion or the other opinions about it.  You have no idea why my kid does what she does so don't f'ing try to tell me what it is about.  Have you spoken with any of the players?  You can join in the chorus of idiocy but don't assume that you know $hit until you have spoken with the players.


You are such a douche.

Of course you (and your daughter) care about my opinion.  That's why she's doing something purposefully antagonistic in order to change people's opinions about an issue. 

And yes, I know why she's doing it and I don't have to speak with the players.  She's trying to raise awareness of systemic oppression against people of color and create a dialogue about it in our country.  

She's doing it for the same reasons as the thousands of other teams who are doing it.  Although it wouldn't shock anyone around here if she's leading her team in protest of idiot parents who live waaaaaaaaaay to vicariously through their children's impressive success.

 I happen to already agree with her stance.  I wish her the best.   You, however...I am a little tired of your constant bullying of people who happen to disagree with you.  I happen to be the type of person who has taken care of quite a few bullies in my lifetime, so while I'm not sure if you're the gymnast or the football player, feel free to come at me with your "smackamitch" tough guy talk or your "your player sucks" or your "I know what I'm talking about and you don't" personal attacks instead of addressing the issue like a sane adult.  If you're the girl, you'll just get your guy in over his head if I ever see the two of you, and if you're the guy, I'll simply beat the dog piss out of you if I ever see you.  Either way, it's not a winning attack for you.  You're a college educated person who is better than this.  I've seen intelligent posts from you multiple times, but the ignorant or bullying ones are starting to far outweigh any value you bring around here.

Carry on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Smackamitch.  Would you like a trip there?  Again I don't give a damn what you or any of these people think.  You have no idea why MY kid does what she does.  All you are giving is your stupid opinion.  I have facts.  I have seen no facts from you or anyone else.  We are talking about MY kid's team.  Most talking crap DON'T EVEN HAVE A KID PLAYING D1 SOCCER!  Let's hear your opinion on Entropy or your take on Machiavelli or your understanding of string theory because you don't know $hit about soccer and definitely don't know $hit about my kid or her team.
> 
> You have not seen me out of hand.  When I am people end up in the ER and I end up in handcuffs for a couple of hours.....


Tough guy, huh? You just need to get off that horse, no one has said anything about your kid, I didn't even know we were talking about your kid until you said it. She is the one putting herself out there for public view and opinion, let her make her own decisions and deal with the consequences, college won't last forever. It will make her a much more well rounded individual.


----------



## timmyh

Speaking about the player isn't out of line. It's the purpose of the protest - to create awareness and dialogue. I applaud her stance, her willingness to organize it properly, and her bravery.  It is awesome.


----------



## Monkey

[QUOTE="MakeAPlay, post: 127653, 

You have not seen me out of hand.  When I am people end up in the ER and I end up in handcuffs for a couple of hours.....[/QUOTE]

Always resorting to threats and bashing kids. Geeze.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Pepsi anyone?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Keep thinking that.  Mine will be packing so remember that.  Lot's of gun nuts will be scared to have one in the hands of a #WOKE intelligent black woman.


I thought she was white?


----------



## Mystery Train

Hey Dominic, ever since the forum went down, whenever I click on the Div1 Women's soccer thread, I get re-directed to some off-topic sub-sub-forum where the posts are all either in haiku or end with someone picking up their teeth with broken fingers.  Weird.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> What Kaepernick has now is immortality.  And most of the NFL quarterbacks are worse than him.  What he has done so well is show America how racist the NFL is.  Guess what.  Lot's of mothers of little black boys that we love to watch tear each other up each week from Pop Warner on up are now starting to realize that the NFL and white America doesn't give a $hit about their kids.
> 
> My son who would be an excellent football player will never play a down of it.  Plenty of other talented kids will be passing on it too.  Let's see how great the NFL is when you have Carson Wentz playing against Steve Janikowski....


If it wasn’t for the cost of golf, golf is where the money (huge endorsement contracts) is....ask Tiger, Phil, and Jack.  Both still make boat loads of money well into retirement from the game.  Oh yeah, and they can keep playing well into their 50’s too.


----------



## NoGoal

chargerfan said:


> I've been to several NFL games, and there are always people chugging a beer, ordering a hot dog, and I can assume going number 2 on the toilet, during the national anthem. Why isn't this considered disrespectful to the flag and military? Last post since I'm taking a break from the insanity of this forum, but I applaud MAPs daughter and her teammates for standing up (or kneeling, I suppose) for such an important cause. Kaepernick, and any player who kneels, will go down on the right side of history. MAP should be proud that her daughter can be counted amongst those who kneeled.


I would add, I have also seen fans who don’t remove their hats or/and put their hand over their heart during the National Anthem.  IMO, that is worse than taking a knee, because they aren’t protesting anything.


----------



## Monkey

NoGoal said:


> I would add, I have also seen fans who don’t remove their hats or/and put their hand over their heart during the National Anthem.  IMO, that is worse than taking a knee, because they aren’t protesting anything.


No they are just ignorant.  What is the protesters excuse?  In my opinion if you are protesting police violence,  do it the the face of the police not on National TV just because you have a large audience.  It is confusing trying to explain to a child what football has to do with the police.


----------



## The Driver

Monkey said:


> No they are just ignorant.  What is the protesters excuse?  In my opinion if you are protesting police violence,  do it the the face of the police not on National TV just because you have a large audience.  It is confusing trying to explain to a child what football has to do with the police.


They said why


----------



## NoGoal

Monkey said:


> No they are just ignorant.  What is the protesters excuse?  In my opinion if you are protesting police violence,  do it the the face of the police not on National TV just because you have a large audience.  It is confusing trying to explain to a child what football has to do with the police.


Being ignorant is no excuse, for removing your hat or putting your right hand over your heart.  It’s worse, because they were taught this since grade school.   

As for those protesting, it’s their 1st amendment right to do so.  The difference is they have a larger platform to do it on than the average Joe’s.  If fans/posters don’t like it....use your 1st amendment right by not watching.


----------



## The Driver

I am talking to the @MakeAPlay I know...

Does it seem like @Sheriff Joe grew a pair real fast?

Doesn't he seem excited?

S  L  O  W  Y  O  U  R  R  O  L  L J  O  E


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I am talking to the @MakeAPlay I know...
> 
> Does it seem like @Sheriff Joe grew a pair real fast?
> 
> Doesn't he seem excited?
> 
> S  L  O  W  Y  O  U  R  R  O  L  L J  O  E


What are you talking about?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> What Kaepernick has now is immortality.  And most of the NFL quarterbacks are worse than him.  What he has done so well is show America how racist the NFL is.  Guess what.  Lot's of mothers of little black boys that we love to watch tear each other up each week from Pop Warner on up are now starting to realize that the NFL and white America doesn't give a $hit about their kids.
> 
> My son who would be an excellent football player will never play a down of it.  Plenty of other talented kids will be passing on it too.  Let's see how great the NFL is when you have Carson Wentz playing against Steve Janikowski....


Yes, so lets teach our little kids that cops are pigs and  Kaepernick is a hero, just solved the problem.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, so lets teach our little kids that cops are pigs and  Kaepernick is a hero, just solved the problem.


Coach Amy the Head Coach of UCLA spoke in the article. Where are you taking this?


----------



## chargerfan

The Driver said:


> Coach Amy the Head Coach of UCLA spoke in the article. Where are you taking this?


Straight down to racist town


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> What are you talking about?


You wouldn't know Lil Joe 

If I explained it to you

Joe by the handle you selected

You came out with your Jerky hanging

I just asking if you changed Joey


----------



## The Driver

chargerfan said:


> Straight down to racist town


What do you mean?


----------



## The Driver

Joe boycott all programs that kneel

You like that ring tone?

Don't apply 

Don't accept 

Anything  they offer anything say  no

Joe don't drink from that fountain it's nasty anyhow


----------



## chargerfan

The Driver said:


> What do you mean?


Joey is a racist


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Coach Amy the Head Coach of UCLA spoke in the article. Where are you taking this?


I am not taking this anywhere.
I was responding to some of MAPs wisdom.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

chargerfan said:


> Joey is a racist


You are cra cra.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are cra cra.


What are you Joe


----------



## The Driver

Be the face of your Jerky Empire

Tell us what your are

You seem long winded today

Ladies and gentlemen here's 

JOE


----------



## pooka

so WHERE should black people protest? in their own homes when no one is around? so it doesn't make you uncomfortable? why is it acceptable for white people to bring dollar store tiki torches to a a college town and chant racist BS, but some soccer players can't take a knee. GTFOH with this BS folks. check yourself when you have the NERVE to tell anyone how they should protest. its a CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT. oh and MOST military people I know (and you're talking to a daughter of an airmen, the granddaughter of a soldier, and the wife of another airmen) applaud the protest. the only people upset are YOU.  who gives a damn if MLK and JFK were before your time? we talk about the holocaust ALL THE TIME, so we will MAKE TIME to talk about racial discrimination in this country. but since you can't handle it here, can you please just talk about soccer? your passive racism is DISGUSTING. God forbid my daughter ever taints yours in college by talking to her about her experiences as a young woman of color, your daughter may want to protest with her. 

and this message is for WHOMEVER it needs to apply to. lets move along please.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Be the face of your Jerky Empire
> 
> Tell us what your are
> 
> You seem long winded today
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen here's
> 
> JOE


You really don't want my opinion, we all see what happens when I give it. You folks just want someone to agree with everything you say.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pooka said:


> so WHERE should black people protest? in their own homes when no one is around? so it doesn't make you uncomfortable? why is it acceptable for white people to bring dollar store tiki torches to a a college town and chant racist BS, but some soccer players can't take a knee. GTFOH with this BS folks. check yourself when you have the NERVE to tell anyone how they should protest. its a CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT. oh and MOST military people I know (and you're talking to a daughter of an airmen, the granddaughter of a soldier, and the wife of another airmen) applaud the protest. the only people upset are YOU.  who gives a damn if MLK and JFK were before your time? we talk about the holocaust ALL THE TIME, so we will MAKE TIME to talk about racial discrimination in this country. but since you can't handle it here, can you please just talk about soccer? your passive racism is DISGUSTING. God forbid my daughter ever taints yours in college by talking to her about her experiences as a young woman of color, your daughter may want to protest with her.
> 
> and this message is for WHOMEVER it needs to apply to. lets move along please.


Mic drop folks.  Let's agree to move on. Lots of good games on WatchESPN.  $C vs UDub starting now on PAC 12 network.  God bless America for allowing this debate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

pooka said:


> so WHERE should black people protest? in their own homes when no one is around? so it doesn't make you uncomfortable? why is it acceptable for white people to bring dollar store tiki torches to a a college town and chant racist BS, but some soccer players can't take a knee. GTFOH with this BS folks. check yourself when you have the NERVE to tell anyone how they should protest. its a CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT. oh and MOST military people I know (and you're talking to a daughter of an airmen, the granddaughter of a soldier, and the wife of another airmen) applaud the protest. the only people upset are YOU.  who gives a damn if MLK and JFK were before your time? we talk about the holocaust ALL THE TIME, so we will MAKE TIME to talk about racial discrimination in this country. but since you can't handle it here, can you please just talk about soccer? your passive racism is DISGUSTING. God forbid my daughter ever taints yours in college by talking to her about her experiences as a young woman of color, your daughter may want to protest with her.
> 
> and this message is for WHOMEVER it needs to apply to. lets move along please.


Hey Dick, my daughter is a person of color, so go blow smoke up your own ass. I am not telling anyone what to do, but if someone protests they need to man up and take what comes with taking a stand. All I said was that there are better places for it.
Where exactly is my passive racism? This is where we end when you have nothing else but weak shit like that, pookie. The CAPS are really impressive.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Mic drop folks.  Let's agree to move on. Lots of good games on WatchESPN.  $C vs UDub starting now on PAC 12 network.  God bless America for allowing this debate.


Deal.


----------



## pooka

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hey Dick, my daughter is a person of color, so go blow smoke up your own ass. I am not telling anyone what to do, but if someone protests they need to man up and take what comes with taking a stand. All I said was that there are better places for it.
> Where exactly is my passive racism? This is where we end when you have nothing else but weak shit like that, pookie. The CAPS are really impressive.


I dont have a dick but good luck finding yours. and if your daughter is a person of color then you should be even more ashamed of yourself. now I'm done discussing this here but you're more than welcome to private message me. thanks.

a hit dog will holler...


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You really don't want my opinion, we all see what happens when I give it. You folks just want someone to agree with everything you say.


You folks

@Sheriff Joe  I know what you are

@pooka sang it's so beautifully in letter and words 

She don't drink from that fountain neither

@MakeAPlay read you many many names again 

So I ask you again what attention in the Real World should *You Folks* Dd's worry about 

With your '03 ass?

Like many of *Us Folks*


----------



## The Driver

You having a meltdown?

You been in the meat house too long in the desert 

@Sheriff Joe you read @pooka 
Let me help


pooka said:


> CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHT. oh and MOST military people I know (and you're talking to a daughter of an airmen, the granddaughter of a soldier, and the wife of another airmen)


You call her a dick

@Sheriff Joe tell us what you are? 

Never mind Joe the meat man with the 30 year recipe that doesn't keep well


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You having a meltdown?
> 
> You been in the meat house too long in the desert
> 
> @Sheriff Joe you read @pooka
> Let me help
> 
> You call her a dick
> 
> @Sheriff Joe tell us what you are?
> 
> Never mind Joe the meat man with the 30 year recipe that doesn't keep well


So you follow me, nice.


----------



## The Driver

@Sheriff Joe what are you? 

Women always seem to check you

Do you know what that means when the women check you?

That's means if shit right now 

It's gone to far

You ain't got to lie

Don't cone in here crying 

With your 03 ass

-Our Folks


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You folks
> 
> @Sheriff Joe  I know what you are
> 
> @pooka sang it's so beautifully in letter and words
> 
> She don't drink from that fountain neither
> 
> @MakeAPlay read you many many names again
> 
> So I ask you again what attention in the Real World should *You Folks* Dd's worry about
> 
> With your '03 ass?
> 
> Like many of *Us Folks*


Can you please speak English?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can you please speak English?


Not for entertainment purposes only 

We might though one day


----------



## The Driver

Joe a lot of things are Made to Be put on a Hat

You don't need to know everything that is being said

Huh


----------



## The Driver

Just remember what you called @pooka 

With your 03 ass


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Joe a lot of things are Made to Be put on a Hat
> 
> You don't need to know everything that is being said
> 
> Huh


You are now babbling, on purpose.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Just remember what you called @pooka
> 
> With your 03 ass


02, pay attention, if pooka want to jump in then she should be prepared.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> 02, pay attention, if pooka want to jump in then she should be prepared.


No Real World Joe lmao real world

So you knew @pooka was a woman when you called her out of her name

@Sheriff Joe I want to bid on that work 

Sorry so you can underdig want I'm saying 

Can I get some of that attention you said DDs that kneel gon get in the Real World 

Por favor with that Southern Seasoning


----------



## Lion Eyes

Anderson Is on fire in Provo 
BYU scores first Anderson rips an unbelievable goal and 4 minutes later rips another...
Waves so far 7 shots on goal two for scores....
Great game so far....25 minutes in....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> No Real World Joe lmao real world
> 
> So you knew @pooka was a woman when you called her out of her name
> 
> @Sheriff Joe I want to bid on that work
> 
> Sorry so you can underdig want I'm saying
> 
> Can I get some of that attention you said DDs that kneel gon get in the Real World
> 
> Por favor with that Southern Seasoning


No, I didn't know she was a woman, I missed that in her post.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Anderson Is on fire in Provo
> BYU scores first Anderson rips an unbelievable goal and 4 minutes later rips another...
> Waves so far 7 shots on goal two for scores....
> Great game so far....25 minutes in....


Great first half...2 - 1 Waves ahead...
Watching the game on BYU TV...saying the play play announcers are homers would be an understatement...


----------



## The Driver

Joe I caught that slip


Don't want to slip on Attention


----------



## Swoosh

2-0 for the Trojans in the Seattle rain.  Fight on.


----------



## CaliKlines

Anyone have a score of the WA State/UCLA game?


----------



## The Driver

CaliKlines said:


> Anyone have a score of the WA State/UCLA game?


You know the score lol


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> You know the score lol


Too early UCLA has too much power

Only thing hurt is the over/under

Pookie says


----------



## CaliKlines

The Driver said:


> Too early UCLA has too much power
> 
> Only thing hurt is the over/under
> 
> Pookie says


You’re right...it is early. Cougars can still pop another one in.


----------



## The Driver

CaliKlines said:


> You’re right...it is early. Cougars can still pop another one in.


True


----------



## Fact

CaliKlines said:


> Anyone have a score of the WA State/UCLA game?


Yes it is 1-0 Washington State!


----------



## NoGoal

Swoosh said:


> 2-0 for the Trojans in the Seattle rain.  Fight on.


SC dominated UDub at every facet of the game.  Who knew SC training in 100 degree weather works in rainy Seattle.   

UDub has their backs to the wall to get a tourney invite.   Must win 3 of their last 4 games vs ucla, AZ and Wazzu.....ouch!  ASU is the only easy game left.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Great first half...2 - 1 Waves ahead...
> Watching the game on BYU TV...saying the play play announcers are homers would be an understatement...


Huge win in Provo for the Waves....Anderson the freshman was awesome...the defense was as well.


----------



## Swoosh

Halftime in Pullman:

Shots:  7-4 WSU
Shots on goal:  5-2 WSU

Good thing there are two halves to a game.


----------



## Lion Eyes

How 'bout them Dodgers!!!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lion Eyes said:


> How 'bout them Dodgers!!!!!


They rolled! Los Doyers. It was great to see them go to the World Series again.


----------



## The Driver

Upset Alert


----------



## Fact

Washington State was definitely the dominant team tonight!  1-goose egg for UCLA.


----------



## Fact

Fact said:


> Washington State was definitely the dominant team tonight!  1-goose egg for UCLA.


I would like to hear what excuse Map will have for this loss but alas I have him-she blocked.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> I would like to hear what excuse Map will have for this loss but alas I have him-she blocked.


Come on coach why?


----------



## The Driver

I told y'all this week this play will be jumping


----------



## Swoosh

They just couldn’t Make A Play.


----------



## CaliKlines

Fact said:


> I would like to hear what excuse Map will have for this loss but alas I have him-she blocked.


Hard to prepare adequately when you are concerned about kneeling. Probably ought to think about soccer alittle more.

Oh, and Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Huge win in Provo for the Waves....Anderson the freshman was awesome...the defense was as well.


Those two goals were just sick.


----------



## abfool

a freshman outplayed the so-called best defender in the country

if the real Seal Team Six performed missions like that lost platoon in Pullman, we would be calling bin Laden Mr. President the last 8 years


----------



## gkrent

It’s hard not to think ahead to next season when both anderson and Gil fly are on the field together....


----------



## Fact

CaliKlines said:


> Hard to prepare adequately when you are concerned about kneeling. Probably ought to think about soccer alittle more.


At least they have each other.


----------



## surfrider

Might not hear much from MAP for a bit.  The turtle has pulled back into his shell


----------



## The Driver

abfool said:


> a freshman outplayed the so-called best defender in the country
> 
> if the real Seal Team Six performed missions like that lost platoon in Pullman, we would be calling bin Laden Mr. President the last 8 years





Fact said:


> At least they have each other.


Why coach?


----------



## Fact

How many Legends players are on the Washington State team?


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> How many Legends players are on the Washington State team?


Why coach


----------



## Fact

The Driver said:


> Why coach


What a waste of human organs. On ignore.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> What a waste of human organs. On ignore.


Why coach


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> It’s hard not to think ahead to next season when both anderson and Gil fly are on the field together....


Thanks for the love GK. The same thought crossed my mind tonight as well.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Those two goals were just sick.


Even sicker in Provo.
Waves fans took BYU by storm.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I agree but sometimes you have to speak up


Or stand up.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Or stand up.


Hey @Ricky Fandango Don't worry about me remember I ain't shit

Keep your own in line and everything will be Gucci 

Nice win

Good luck in San Diego


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Hey @Ricky Fandango Don't worry about me remember I ain't shit
> 
> Keep your own in line and everything will be Gucci
> 
> Nice win
> 
> Good luck in San Diego


I’m not worried.
Mine aren’t worried.
No excuses or explanation needed.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I’m not worried.
> Mine aren’t worried.
> No excuses or explanation needed.


Then move on


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Then move on


America already has.


----------



## The Driver

Rick do you know what 

HIT THE POST MEANS?

Ask your DD to explain it to you

Lmao until then 

Good luck in AD


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Rick do you know what
> 
> HIT THE POST MEANS?
> 
> Ask your DD to explain it to you
> 
> Lmao until then
> 
> Good luck in AD


Do you know what respect means?
You obviously do cuz yours does.
Move on


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you know what respect means?
> You obviously do cuz yours does.
> Move on


Mine?

Are you speaking on mine ?


----------



## The Driver

You saying mine doesn't respect what?


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> Hard to prepare adequately when you are concerned about kneeling. Probably ought to think about soccer alittle more.


Dang....I didn't see/or know about the loss. Sounds like it was a David v Goliath.......1 crack medevac type of game?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You saying mine doesn't respect what?


I said does.
You said yourself.
Read the words.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Cryptic prose.
I says does not doesn’t 
Then move on.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

‘Merica


----------



## push_up

abfool said:


> a freshman outplayed the so-called best defender in the country


MAP's spawn is overrated.


----------



## The Driver

Oh Ricky

We have studied the art of Asia 

My people can read books in German

My family has done tours that most can't handle

Don't discuss the Flag or respect with me

And don't make this a race or National thing with me 

And don't think you know anything about my DDs

I have never used yours in conversation 

Good luck in San Diego


----------



## The Driver

Hey Joey remember that group chat I talked about?

I said this thing is a group chat away from sitting right across from you at the jerky table

Bon appetit


----------



## push_up

She was lit up by that Freshman.  #5 was POSTERIZED!


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango my Pops

Love the Soccer bags

He calls them Get Home Bags

72 HOURS WORTH OF KICK ASS IN IT

That my DDs phone call before every game

Don't whisper to me


----------



## The Driver

Now we can keep it soccer or keep it real 

You know what a sore thumb looks like?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Oh Ricky
> 
> We have studied the art of Asia
> 
> My people can read books in German
> 
> My family has done tours that most can't handle
> 
> Don't discuss the Flag or respect with me
> 
> And don't make this a race or National thing with me
> 
> And don't think you know anything about my DDs
> 
> I have never used yours in conversation
> 
> Good luck in San Diego


It’s simple English.
You said she does. Respect. 
I believe you.

You are tilting at windmills.
I’m not the one you make excuses for, and I never will be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Hey Joey remember that group chat I talked about?
> 
> I said this thing is a group chat away from sitting right across from you at the jerky table
> 
> Bon appetit


I know what you said, did something change?


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to your DD in San Diego


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Good luck to your DD in San Diego


Godspeed to you and yours as well.
Should ours ever meet on the pitch, I know they will stand together.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Now we can keep it soccer or keep it real
> 
> You know what a sore thumb looks like?


I like the dynamics unfolding on the socal warshington swing


----------



## Striker17

Push up is a tool. The fact that any of you are in here blasting UCLA just because you don’t like MAP is laughable at best. Watch the game losers. 
I am sure that UCLA undergrad honors degree will suit her just fine on the way to med school.
You are all comparing apples and oranges and showing your stupidity. May want to check yourselves


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Godspeed to you and yours as well.
> Should ours ever meet on the pitch, I know they will stand together.





Ricky Fandango said:


> I like the dynamics unfolding on the socal warshington swing


Pullman is a buzz kill like I've been saying

Women's soccer


----------



## The Driver

Striker17 said:


> Push up is a tool. The fact that any of you are in here blasting UCLA just because you don’t like MAP is laughable at best. Watch the game losers.
> I am sure that UCLA undergrad honors degree will suit her just fine on the way to med school.
> You are all comparing apples and oranges and showing your stupidity. May want to check yourselves


They threw the whole DD clause out the window


----------



## Striker17

The Driver said:


> They threw the whole DD clause out the window


Push up and Fact - enough said. Like KM isnt anything but the best mentor and role model. Humorous. 
Again I am sure she and the rest of them will be doing just fine with their UCLA degrees and future plans. Funny how people jump on the chance to tear someone down who plays at a level they will never know. Pretty sad actually but expected


----------



## full90

Jeez ease up on the piling on. UCLA had a terrible night. It happens. They looked as bad as I've seen them look. But the conference season is long and grueling and getting to Pullman is long and grueling in itself. They've also looked unreal this season, so let's keep an eye on reality. And they have so much talent. The other thing to remember is that injuries and illnesses happen and can throw off team rotation an dynamics. 
On the flip, it is a tad worrying that they seem to be declining instead of getting better. They aren't as clinical in the box, they aren't pinging in the ball around...and the weird one is....their effort seems off. They were buzzing around early....now I've seen several games with people jogging...so weird. 
I still think they are one of the top teams in the country, just a little perplexed that other top teams are getting better and ucla isn't. Maybe it's a midseason slump and they will bounce out of it for these next few weekends of the gauntlet and NCAA's. 
My eye is still on UCLA-Stanford. But those next two weekends between the Cali schools will be legit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Provo was beautiful last night.
The sunset glow off the mountain, and the smiles on California girls faces.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Even sicker in Provo.
> Waves fans took BYU by storm.


Let me fix this for you.....Waves fans took BYU by tsunami.


----------



## push_up

full90 said:


> Jeez ease up on the piling on. UCLA had a terrible night. It happens. They looked as bad as I've seen them look. But the conference season is long and grueling and getting to Pullman is long and grueling in itself. They've also looked unreal this season, so let's keep an eye on reality. And they have so much talent. The other thing to remember is that injuries and illnesses happen and can throw off team rotation an dynamics.
> On the flip, it is a tad worrying that they seem to be declining instead of getting better. They aren't as clinical in the box, they aren't pinging in the ball around...and the weird one is....their effort seems off. They were buzzing around early....now I've seen several games with people jogging...so weird.
> I still think they are one of the top teams in the country, just a little perplexed that other top teams are getting better and ucla isn't. Maybe it's a midseason slump and they will bounce out of it for these next few weekends of the gauntlet and NCAA's.
> My eye is still on UCLA-Stanford. But those next two weekends between the Cali schools will be legit.


It does not take a college grad to understand why they are distracted.  It is hard to play a game when you are disrespecting the very flag/country you live and play in. 

#5posterized


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Provo was beautiful last night.
> The sunset glow off the mountain, and the smiles on California girls faces.


Is the beer colder in Utah?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Is the beer colder in Utah?


It was last night


----------



## MakeAPlay

Tough trip to the Palousse.  Wazzu deserved the win.  The Bruins played very uninspired soccer and acted like the Cougars would just roll over.  Poor defending on set pieces finally caught up.  No worries.  They will bounce back.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay You see what happens when you play with them

I know what dimension you are in the #3dimensionals 

But I forget this is for make believe purposes only.

Fucking Doris Burke Lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay You see what happens when you play with them
> 
> I know what dimension you are in the #3dimensionals
> 
> But I forget this is for make believe purposes only.
> 
> Fucking Doris Burke Lol


When you’re the best, not everyone gets behind you.
Even the noblest among us has flaws.
We have many children and even they sometimes fall to the voices of envy.

Signed, USA.


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Tough trip to the Palousse.  Wazzu deserved the win.  The Bruins played very uninspired soccer and acted like the Cougars would just roll over.  Poor defending on set pieces finally caught up.  No worries.  They will bounce back.


Very difficult to go undefeated in this day and age.  I saw it coming in their run of late.  If they can learn from this, it could be a blessing in disguise.  May cost them the league title though.


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> It does not take a college grad to understand why they are distracted.  It is hard to play a game when you are disrespecting the very flag/country you live and play in.
> 
> #5posterized


Seriously?  They have been kneeling for a few weeks now!  Now remove the dong that is push_up in your rectum.


----------



## The Driver

You let them pile up on the Real #5


Ricky Fandango said:


> When you’re the best, not everyone gets behind you.
> Even the noblest among us has flaws.
> We have many children and even they sometimes fall to the voices of envy.
> 
> Signed, USA.


That's between y'all 

Remember I touch the idea of sharing fountains was stupid from the start

Outside of the Soccer rules and constitutional right

I don't fuck with you anyways

Remember I told @MakeAPlay to stop bringing out the ex football player whenever her feelings got hurt 

My daughter's haven't kneeled 

If they do You won't be able to do shit about it except with your mouth

Signed 
@The Driver


----------



## The Driver

And good luck in SD


----------



## SpeedK1llz

full90 said:


> Jeez ease up on the piling on. UCLA had a terrible night. It happens. They looked as bad as I've seen them look. But the conference season is long and grueling and getting to Pullman is long and grueling in itself. They've also looked unreal this season, so let's keep an eye on reality. And they have so much talent. The other thing to remember is that injuries and illnesses happen and can throw off team rotation an dynamics.
> On the flip, it is a tad worrying that they seem to be declining instead of getting better. They aren't as clinical in the box, they aren't pinging in the ball around...and the weird one is....their effort seems off. They were buzzing around early....now I've seen several games with people jogging...so weird.
> I still think they are one of the top teams in the country, just a little perplexed that other top teams are getting better and ucla isn't. Maybe it's a midseason slump and they will bounce out of it for these next few weekends of the gauntlet and NCAA's.
> My eye is still on UCLA-Stanford. But those next two weekends between the Cali schools will be legit.


Agree with everything you are saying F90. I also am a firm believer that when a team is on an undefeated streak, it is better to get that loss out of your system before you get to the playoffs where it will knock you out. There is something about the psychological pressure of keeping the streak alive that ultimately gets even the best of them if that streak is still intact once the playoffs begin. Ask Tom Brady and the Patriots how their 2007 season ended...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You let them pile up on the Real #5
> 
> That's between y'all
> 
> Remember I touch the idea of sharing fountains was stupid from the start
> 
> Outside of the Soccer rules and constitutional right
> 
> I don't fuck with you anyways
> 
> Remember I told @MakeAPlay to stop bringing out the ex football player whenever her feelings got hurt
> 
> My daughter's haven't kneeled
> 
> If they do You won't be able to do shit about it except with your mouth
> 
> Signed
> @The Driver


Either you can’t read or you have me confused with someone who put you down.
I did not.
 I’ll keep it really simple from now on


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Tough trip to the Palousse.  Wazzu deserved the win.  The Bruins played very uninspired soccer and acted like the Cougars would just roll over.  Poor defending on set pieces finally caught up.  No worries.  They will bounce back.


Humility.
Nice.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Humility.
> Nice.


LMAO you are clickbait


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Either you can’t read or you have me confused with someone who put you down.
> I did not.
> I’ll keep it really simple from now on


It won't make one bit of difference...


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> It won't make one bit of difference...


Good luck with your dds recovery 

Positive thoughts continue to come your way


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> LMAO you are clickbait


Maybe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> It won't make one bit of difference...


Good luck to your dd.
Have a great weekend.
Always positive


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Maybe.


She plays a shitty Black Man

Hold the Maybe

And the Capes errr


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> She plays a shitty
> 
> Hold the Maybe


Have a great weekend
Good luck to your dd
Keeping it simple


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Have a great weekend
> Good luck to your dd


Right back at cha

Like always


----------



## Lion Eyes

Occasionally when I'm visiting this thread...I have a strange feeling...sorta like a trip into the Twilight Zone....


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lion Eyes said:


> Occasionally when I'm visiting this thread...I have a strange feeling...sorta like a trip into the Twilight Zone....


Though the conversation is never in black and white. Its much more, like "In Living Color"


----------



## The Driver

No just plain old white 

But easy to get messy


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Occasionally when I'm visiting this thread...I have a strange feeling...sorta like a trip into the Twilight Zone....


When speaking with natives be careful to avoid misinterpretations while engaging in their particular vernacular.
My recommendation is simple greetings and pleasantries, such as, 

“Good luck to your dds on Saturday”


----------



## Lion Eyes

The Driver said:


> No just plain old white
> 
> But easy to get messy


Messi?
Lionel is the best.....
Que the Twilight Zone music and Rod...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Of the 148 pages that comprise this thread, what’s the over/under on the number that actually contain D1 soccer talk?


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara put a hurt on St Mary's today....6 - 1
Broncos are now 9-6-1  //  4-1 in WCC


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara put a hurt on St Mary's today....6 - 1
> Broncos are now 9-6-1  //  4-1 in WCC


Unfortunately, St. Mary's just can't get over the hump. That said, they can sneak up and surprise you once in a while such as their defeat of Cal last year.

Tomorrow's Pepp v. San Diego match is trap game if there ever was one... Pepp needs to keep their eye on the prize.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara put a hurt on St Mary's today....6 - 1
> Broncos are now 9-6-1  //  4-1 in WCC


Santa Clara is a really good team when they put it together.
It’s about peaking at the right time and they seem to be on the upswing now.
They still need to play San Diego and BYU.
The WCC picture will come into focus a little better after tonight.


----------



## The Driver

Reminder Alert 

Ain't nothing in Pullman

Check bout shoulders 

I don't care if your underdug it

Friendly Soccer Warning 

Fair Play


----------



## The Driver

USD

San Diego is well dug in in terms of women's soccer

Ain't nothing cute about it

You talking You Folks and respecting the Flag

GI Bill respect 

Coaches like that too when talking school money


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Santa Clara is a really good team when they put it together.
> It’s about peaking at the right time and they seem to be on the upswing now.
> They still need to play San Diego and BYU.
> The WCC picture will come into focus a little better after tonight.


They are in the top 30 RPI, if they continue as they have of late, they _should_ make the dance....


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> They are in the top 30 RPI, if they continue as they have of late, they _should_ make the dance....



 WSU gave the Broncos a lifeline by beating UCLA.  At 39 it’s Santa Clara’s only top 50 win.  They won’t make it unless WSU stays top 50.


----------



## The Driver

And WSU plays USC today 
So what you saying


----------



## The Driver

Swoosh said:


> WSU gave the Broncos a lifeline by beating UCLA.  At 39 it’s Santa Clara’s only top 50 win.  They won’t make it unless WSU stays top 50.


Was your reason for posting that article about the Black girl on the team who's mom owns you in the forum

Or was it really about the Coach or the international player

The article didn't mention #5

What's was your beef?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> WSU gave the Broncos a lifeline by beating UCLA.  At 39 it’s Santa Clara’s only top 50 win.  They won’t make it unless WSU stays top 50.


Santa Clara only has one loss in the WCC.
Right now Waves are undefeated along with San Diego. 
Tonight's game could be Santa Clara's key to post season chances with a game against San Diego still to come.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> USD
> 
> San Diego is well dug in in terms of women's soccer
> 
> Ain't nothing cute about it
> 
> You talking You Folks and respecting the Flag
> 
> GI Bill respect
> 
> Coaches like that too when talking school money


Good luck to your dd tomorrow.
Have a great weekend keeping it positive.


----------



## The Driver

Oh and fair play


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to your dd tomorrow.
> Have a great weekend keeping it positive.


As you should


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> As you should


Good luck to your dd tomorrow and have a great day.
Positive wishes for you and all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Great harvest season greetings to all.
@Driver


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Good luck to your dd tomorrow and have a great day.
> Positive wishes for you and all.


As always


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> WSU gave the Broncos a lifeline by beating UCLA.  At 39 it’s Santa Clara’s only top 50 win.  They won’t make it unless WSU stays top 50.


The only way to make the dance is if you win your conference, the only way to make it otherwise is be low in the rpi.
If Santa Clara stays at #28 in the rpi....they goin' to the dance...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> The only way to make the dance is if you win your conference, the only way to make it otherwise is be low in the rpi.
> If Santa Clara stays at #28 in the rpi....they goin' to the dance...


Probably just two teams this year.
If San Diego wins tonight, there would be a possibility of three teams.


----------



## The Driver

I tried to stack Phil's BBQ Cards

From the gitty up

Ol well what the hell


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Probably just two teams this year.
> If San Diego wins tonight, there would be a possibility of three teams.


If San Diego wins 

Only USD and Pepp go in that order

Not 3 only 2


----------



## The Driver

If 

If was a fifth we would all be drunk

Beer ain't that cold 

Where the surf meets the turf


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> If San Diego wins
> 
> Only USD and Pepp go in that order
> 
> Not 3 only 2


Have a great weekend and good luck!


----------



## The Driver

Fair Play


----------



## Ricky Fandango

...almost forgot, 
Big Ups!


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> ...almost forgot,
> Big Ups!


Damnit @Ricky Fandango You broke Protocol 

Name Rank Serial Number when dealing with the Natives 

Messy lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Damnit @Ricky Fandango You broke Protocol
> 
> Name Rank Serial Number when dealing with the Natives
> 
> Messy lol


You know why?
Because we both know how to hug it out and move on. (Not in a gay way)
Big Ups.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Tidal Wave hit San Diego...3-0 Waves up at the half....


----------



## Lion Eyes

LMU at BYU 0-0 at the end of 90 minutes....OT...


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> Tidal Wave hit San Diego...3-0 Waves up at the half....


Pepperdine controlled the game...3 zip the final.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> LMU at BYU 0-0 at the end of 90 minutes....OT...


LMU leaves Provo with a draw 0-0


----------



## Lion Eyes

Lion Eyes said:


> LMU leaves Provo with a draw 0-0


Portland wins at home 1-0 over Gonzaga
Pacific 5 San Francisco 3


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Waves are pretty good.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Waves are pretty good.


For girls.....


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> The only way to make the dance is if you win your conference, the only way to make it otherwise is be low in the rpi.
> If Santa Clara stays at #28 in the rpi....they goin' to the dance...


They won’t go to the dance without any top 50 wins.  WSU has to stay up there.  Princeton got left out with a 30 RPI last season.  Plus every game left for Santa Clara their rpi will continue to drop ever so slightly, since the teams left to play are at the bottom of the wcc.  Their season depends on WSU and it still may not be enough.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> They won’t go to the dance without any top 50 wins.  WSU has to stay up there.  Princeton got left out with a 30 RPI last season.  Plus every game left for Santa Clara their rpi will continue to drop ever so slightly, since the teams left to play are at the bottom of the wcc.  Their season depends on WSU and it still may not be enough.


IMHO...Princeton isn't Santa Clara & if the Broncos are in the RPI top 30 they go as the second WCC team & get invited to the dance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Some big games in the Pac 12.
I wouldnt want to be Warshington today.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> They won’t go to the dance without any top 50 wins.  WSU has to stay up there.  Princeton got left out with a 30 RPI last season.  Plus every game left for Santa Clara their rpi will continue to drop ever so slightly, since the teams left to play are at the bottom of the wcc.  Their season depends on WSU and it still may not be enough.


Im guessing the Broncos win out.
If they do, they will go.
Overall, the WCC has had a down year.
Pepperdine is clearly the best team in the conference right now.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im guessing the Broncos win out.
> If they do, they will go.
> Overall, the WCC has had a down year.
> Pepperdine is clearly the best team in the conference right now.


Another stellar prediction by Top Drawer Soccer... Waves just need to keep their eye on the prize these last 3 games.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Trojans seem to be picking up steam heading toward the post season.
Interesting.


----------



## Lion Eyes

SpeedK1llz said:


> Another stellar prediction by Top Drawer Soccer... Waves just need to keep their eye on the prize these last 3 games.


Needless to say, Top Drawer is a waste of time...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Needless to say, Top Drawer is a waste of time...


The only thing worthwhile on their site is the schedule and results.
The format is well composed, though they are slow to update.

The site that Nogoal posted way back in this thread is better, infowise, but the format is not as appealing.
http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/composite


----------



## Lion Eyes

Here's Allwhitekit's "Bracketology" for the dance.
http://www.allwhitekit.com/

*NCAA – Chris’ Bracketology v5.5*



Updated after October 20 matches. Next update: After October 22 matches.

* before conference indicates projected auto-bid winner is current league leader as all conference teams have played half of league schedule.

I’m now utilizing two different models for bracketology. The “aggressive” model goes further up and down the bubble based on past precedent to potentially identify teams that should be in or out of the field. The “conservative” model is what I’ve been using for the past month. This only applies to the bubble, as seeding is consistent across both models.

*Aggressive Model*

*America East – New Hampshire*
*AAC – [1] UCF*, South Florida, Cincinnati
*Atlantic 10 – La Salle*
*ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [1] Duke, [4] Wake Forest, [4] Virginia, Notre Dame, Florida State, Virginia Tech, Clemson
*A-Sun – Lipscomb*
*Big 12 – [2] West Virginia, [3] Texas, Oklahoma State*, TCU
*Big East – Georgetown*, Butler
*Big Sky – Eastern Washington*
*Big South – High Point*
*Big Ten – [2] Penn State, [3] Ohio State*, Rutgers, Minnesota, Northwestern, Michigan
*Big West – Cal State Northridge*
*CAA – Hofstra*
*C-USA – Rice*
*Horizon – Northern Kentucky*
*Ivy – Columbia*, Princeton
*MAAC – Monmouth*
*MAC – Kent State*
*MVC – Drake*
*Mountain West – San Jose State*
*NEC – Fairleigh Dickinson*
*OVC – Murray State*
*Pac-12 – [2] Stanford*, [4] UCLA, Cal, Arizona, USC, Washington State
*Patriot – Navy*
*SEC – [1] South Carolina*, [2] Texas A&M, [3] Tennessee, [3] Auburn, [4] Florida, Alabama, Ole Miss, Vanderbilt, Arkansas
*SoCon – Furman*
*Southland – McNeese State*
*SWAC – Howard*
*Summit – Oral Roberts*
*Sun Belt – Texas State*
WCC – Pepperdine*, Santa Clara
*WAC – UMKC*

*Conservative Model*

*America East – New Hampshire*
*AAC – [1] UCF*, South Florida, Cincinnati, Memphis
*Atlantic 10 – La Salle*
*ACC – [1] North Carolina*, [1] Duke, [4] Wake Forest, [4] Virginia, Notre Dame, Florida State, NC State, Virginia Tech, Clemson, Boston College
*A-Sun – Lipscomb*
*Big 12 – [2] West Virginia, [3] Texas, Oklahoma State*
*Big East – Georgetown*
*Big Sky – Eastern Washington*
*Big South – High Point*
*Big Ten – [2] Penn State, [3] Ohio State*, Rutgers, Minnesota, Northwestern
*Big West – Cal State Northridge*
*CAA – Hofstra*
*C-USA – Rice*
*Horizon – Northern Kentucky*
*Ivy – Columbia*, Princeton
*MAAC – Monmouth*
*MAC – Kent State*
*MVC – Drake*
*Mountain West – San Jose State*
*NEC – Fairleigh Dickinson*
*OVC – Murray State*
*Pac-12 – [2] Stanford*, [4] UCLA, Cal, Arizona, USC, Washington State
*Patriot – Navy*
*SEC – [1] South Carolina*, [2] Texas A&M, [3] Tennessee, [3] Auburn, [4] Florida, Alabama, Ole Miss, Vanderbilt, LSU
*SoCon – Furman*
*Southland – McNeese State*
*SWAC – Howard*
*Summit – Oral Roberts*
*Sun Belt – Texas State*
WCC – Pepperdine*, Santa Clara
*WAC – UMKC*

*Differences between the two models:*

-Arkansas, Butler, Michigan, TCU are in the field in the aggressive model but not considered, being out of the bubble in the conservative model.

-LSU & Boston College are in the field in the conservative model and out of it in the aggressive model

-Cincinnati, Rice, NC State, and Memphis are all safely in the field in the conservative model. NC State & Memphis would not make the field in the aggressive model.

-Bubble & IN in both models – Virginia Tech, Vanderbilt, Minnesota, Northwestern, Washington State, Clemson

-Bubble & OUT in both models – Wisconsin, Florida Gulf Coast, Washington, Saint Louis, Colorado, Mississippi State, Marquette

This entry was posted in Uncategorized on October 21, 2017 by Chris Henderson.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

UCLA bounces back nicely on the road.
I think the wake up call on Friday served them well.
Humility is, as humility does.

The last three games for UCLA at home, against the class of the conference.
Should be riveting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Its getting good right now.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara continues it's winning ways over Pacific 3 - 0


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara continues it's winning ways over Pacific 3 - 0


The way I see it, Pepperdine needs to win out to insure the conference.
Pepperdine needs one more shutout to tie the school record for clean sheets in a season.
Ws are ok with me.


----------



## Lion Eyes

New RPI is out....minor adjustments/changes.....


----------



## gkrent

I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Cubs
Very uncomfortable 
Fear
Jinx

You sound like a Cubs fan 

Fair Play


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Do you know you have only a negative effect on Pepps play?


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Do you know our dds

Have about 6 seconds 

3 seeing hear feeling

3 doing knowing going

You have Nada to do with it

Tabernacle


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Has a Champ thought of Herself as anything other than a Champ 

Do women say Good luck or Bad luck

Cubs fans have a ring 

Lmao they just lost in the playoffs 

You are hard to read


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Is this making excuses? 

Is is this stomping of the feet

How humble


----------



## The Driver

Is Is 

Jinx 

I stuttered


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm feeling a little like a cubs fan...very uncomfortable talking about all of this for fear of the jinx.


Never let someone who is within points 

Know you are jinx boo bad luck cubbies


----------



## The Driver

That gets out in a group chat


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> You guys are makin my head spin... Relatively new here but can only classify The Driver as an ADD riddled 15 year old who just randomly posts meaningless drivel (No Disrespect ).and MAP as self indulgent narcissist whose kid is the best player on the planet at her position when there are arguably better 10 miles down the road and one state over (No Disreespect)


Gait


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay You see what happens when you play with them
> 
> I know what dimension you are in the #3dimensionals
> 
> But I forget this is for make believe purposes only.
> 
> Fucking Doris Burke Lol


Don't know what you are talking about but I don't play so bess' believe that.  Not worried.  My kid and her team are well on their way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You let them pile up on the Real #5
> 
> That's between y'all
> 
> Remember I touch the idea of sharing fountains was stupid from the start
> 
> Outside of the Soccer rules and constitutional right
> 
> I don't fuck with you anyways
> 
> Remember I told @MakeAPlay to stop bringing out the ex football player whenever her feelings got hurt
> 
> My daughter's haven't kneeled
> 
> If they do You won't be able to do shit about it except with your mouth
> 
> Signed
> @The Driver



Cocaine.  It's a helluva drug...

Signed,

Rick James


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> She plays a shitty Black Man
> 
> Hold the Maybe
> 
> And the Capes errr


That's funny...  You play a shitty sober person. 

Signed,

You know who


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> That's funny...  You play a shitty sober person.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> You know who


Cold lol


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Cocaine.  It's a helluva drug...
> 
> Signed,
> 
> Rick James





The Driver said:


> Cold lol



Here's a little sump'n for you 2 love birds.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here's a little sump'n for you 2 love birds.


She is one of yours


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> She is one of yours


She's too much woman for me.
Im gett'n kinda old now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Thursday night Futbol this week is gonna kick ass!
Are you ready for some Futbol?!

Pac 12 in the Hizzzzzz-OWSE!


----------



## Ricky Fandango




----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't know what you are talking about but I don't play so bess' believe that.  Not worried.  My kid and her team are well on their way.


#5posterized


----------



## Lion Eyes

College coaches rankings out ....

http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


----------



## The Driver

Well deserved Pepp


----------



## surfrider

Lion Eyes said:


> College coaches rankings out ....
> 
> http://www.ncaa.com/rankings/soccer-women/d1/ncaa-womens-soccer-rpi


This link is RPI


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> This link is RPI


use the pull down menu above the list and change to Coaches poll


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> use the pull down menu above the list and change to Coaches poll


This is the link to the actual poll.

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx


----------



## The Driver

Pepp might mess around and pull off a 3 seed


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pepp might mess around and pull off a 3 seed


The RPI is wrong and will be corrected in the next couple of days.  There are a few data errors.  Pepperdine is #15.  The last couple of games will continue to lower their RPI.  The tournament is looming large.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> This link is RPI


You are CLEARLY pretty dumb.  Do you need stickers or instructions dip$hit?  People aren't here to explain things to morons and scrubs like you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Might not hear much from MAP for a bit.  The turtle has pulled back into his shell


I have plenty to say moron.  I like to get out of town when my player doesn't have home games.  Maybe someday you will understand.  I can't wait to here what bull$hit you spout off after this weekend.

You are such a scrub..


----------



## surfrider

Turtle back out of the shell until Stanford puts up a 5 spot on the seal team Thursday. Then back in the shell


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> They just couldn’t Make A Play.


Sort of like how $C did against Kansas and will be doing this week and next.  Get ready for those stones Mr. Glass house.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Turtle back out of the shell until Stanford puts up a 5 spot on the seal team Thursday. Then back in the shell


Don't you wish you had a player on either team douchebag?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Turtle back out of the shell until Stanford puts up a 5 spot on the seal team Thursday. Then back in the shell


Maybe someday you will have a player that could make it on either team.  Or D1 for that matter...


----------



## MakeAPlay

abfool said:


> a freshman outplayed the so-called best defender in the country
> 
> if the real Seal Team Six performed missions like that lost platoon in Pullman, we would be calling bin Laden Mr. President the last 8 years


Nice screen name little dick.  I can't wait to see your post next week.  But you will probably just disappear like the pu$$y you are.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> Hard to prepare adequately when you are concerned about kneeling. Probably ought to think about soccer alittle more.
> 
> Oh, and Good luck to you and your daughter.


You might understand if you or your daughter stood for anything.  You don't though.  You are a small man with a smaller penis soon to get a big dose of reality.  

I have never been so excited to witness another's misfortune....


----------



## surfrider

I can only hope to have a player half as good as yours. She's the best in the country right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> You’re right...it is early. Cougars can still pop another one in.



The boomerang is coming back to hit somebody in the head soon.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I can only hope to have a player half as good as yours. She's the best in the country right?


Yup.  Keep your eye on the All-PAC 12 team.  And you won't ever have one close.  So stop trying.  Save your money and get yours into cosmetology.  Seems like it would be right up your alley.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> He’s going to be the go to Halloween costume. Trench coat and a 12 inch rubber dong.   I was gonna be a liberal but I couldn’t fit my head in my ass


Oh so you're a Trumpster Fire too.  Not a surprise.  Let me guess.  You are a white guy with a small dick too?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh so you're a Trumpster Fire too.  Not a surprise.  Let me guess.  You are a white guy with a small dick too?


Why don't you ask your mother


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Sort of like how $C did against Kansas and will be doing this week and next.  Get ready for those stones Mr. Glass house.


Gotta admit. 
That was some funny shit right there.

"They just couldn't make a play"


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Oh so you're a Trumpster Fire too.  Not a surprise.  Let me guess.  You are a white guy with a small dick too?


Why all the racism?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kinda hurt nobody liked my Rick James medley.


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm glad you aren't the athletic director, the coach, the professors or the conference commissioner who all were made aware and signed off on it.  As a matter of fact they were proud of the girls as was my kid's uncle (and active duty serviceman) and her grandfather (a 20 year vet) and great grandfather (a vietnam vet).  You have no f'ing clue.
> 
> White privilege must be great.


If you genuinely understood and appreciated the sacrifices made by the brave men and women in our military, you wouldn't call your daughters soccer team "Seal Team Six."
But you don't know what it means to serve or what bravery really is. You are a pu$$y and an internet bully.  Now shut up and stop embarrassing your daughter and her teammates.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kinda hurt nobody liked my Rick James medley.


Rick James, saw him in concert at the Fabulous Forum in the early 80's.
Dude put on a great show.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Rick James, saw him in concert at the Fabulous Forum in the early 80's.
> Dude put on a great show.


I love the "In my house" single I posted earlier. (Mary Jane Girls)
Written and produced by RJ.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> I love the "In my house" single I posted earlier. (Mary Jane Girls)
> Written and produced by RJ.


Dave Chappelle  has some great RJ skits, I have the CD's if you ever want to watch them, Charlie Murphy is hilarious.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Thursday is it if you're a fan of women's college soccer.
Pac 12 has the best of the best with UCLA and Stanford and USC going against Cal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Dave Chappelle  has some great RJ skits, I have the CD's if you ever want to watch them, Charlie Murphy is hilarious.


Chappelle is hilarious.
Rick James a phenomenal talent despite the superstar pitfalls.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thursday is it if you're a fan of women's college soccer.
> Pac 12 has the best of the best with UCLA and Stanford and USC going against Cal.


Back east Duke and Virginia
and Notre Dame and North Carolina.

Ima be watching all of em.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay you hosting Sushi or 

Off you bid on Wine?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Back east Duke and Virginia
> and Notre Dame and North Carolina.
> 
> Ima be watching all of em.


If things play out like they can

Pepp could be the #1 seed out west


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thursday is it if you're a fan of women's college soccer.
> Pac 12 has the best of the best with UCLA and Stanford and USC going against Cal.


When did Cal become"the best of the best"?


----------



## The Driver

Or pod as Doris puts it


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Kinda hurt nobody liked my Rick James medley.


Sorry, I'm late to the party thanks to the J-O-B. EVERYBODY loves Rick muthaf$&@ing James...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> When did Cal become"the best of the best"?


Work with me here.
We have some fragile egos to contend with.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Work with me here.
> We have some fragile egos to contend with.


Got it. I'm tracking with you Fandango ;-)


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> When did Cal become"the best of the best"?


They have the same record as UCLA.    That makes them the best team in the country


----------



## GoWest

SpeedK1llz said:


> When did Cal become"the best of the best"?


"Best of the Best" in Pac12. Fourth "best" in SEC already dropped Pac12 #1 Stanford earlier this season.


----------



## surfrider

GoWest said:


> "Best of the Best" in Pac12. Fourth "best" in SEC already dropped Pac12 #1 Stanford earlier this season.


What’s your point?  First of all Florida is 3rd in SEC. Secondly they lost to the 7 th best team in the PAC 12. Its soccer. Losses happen. Cal is pretty fuckin good


----------



## SocalPapa

GoWest said:


> "Best of the Best" in Pac12. Fourth "best" in SEC already dropped Pac12 #1 Stanford earlier this season.


Stanford's superstar midfielder Andi Sullivan was still working back from injury when Stanford played Florida.  She played only 46 minutes and all 3 of Florida's goals were scored with her on the bench.  Stanford has only allowed 2 total goals (one on a PK) in 13 games since then.  That Florida match is ancient history.


----------



## The Driver

9 points on the table 

Cal is deep in the mix


----------



## The Driver

Happy Travel Day


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Cal is pretty fuckin good


Except in the first round of the NCAA tournament...


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> Back east Duke and Virginia
> and Notre Dame and North Carolina.


If Duke and North Carolina take care of business against ND and the Cavs, and State finishes with a 5 game winning streak, they will finish 3rd in the ACC this year. Quite a turnaround for a program that couldn't buy a W in the ACC 2 years ago. Lots of loose ends to be tied up on both coasts on Thurs night. Make sure the phone is fully charged.


----------



## full90

SpeedK1llz said:


> Except in the first round of the NCAA tournament...



I LOL'ed. Truth! He has never won a 2nd round game. Even with ALEX FREAKING MORGAN! Cal recruits a ton of talent and it has amounted to........


----------



## The Driver

A Cal win 

Stanford push 

That would get things jumping in

SoCal


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Congrats to Ohio State for winning the Big Ten.
Local Socal girl Sarah Roberts anchoring the middle of the field.
Always thought she was a great player with the Blues, and now, a big part of winning the conference title.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats to Ohio State for winning the Big Ten.
> Local Socal girl Sarah Roberts anchoring the middle of the field.
> Always thought she was a great player with the Blues, and now, a big part of winning the conference title.


GO BUCKEYES!


----------



## turftoe

Obviously some great games slated for this evening. Will very likely be a huge crowd of young AYSO and club players there watching and dreaming of playing in games like these. 

Let's hope for injury free great soccer. 

The game in Westwood seems to me like it could be a scoreless draw, and yet either side is clearly capable of catching momentum and if they do, the result could get convincing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> GO BUCKEYES!


My brother's wife is a Buckeye alum.
They live in Columbus, so I get all the fan fare.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> Obviously some great games slated for this evening. Will very likely be a huge crowd of young AYSO and club players there watching and dreaming of playing in games like these.
> 
> Let's hope for injury free great soccer.
> 
> The game in Westwood seems to me like it could be a scoreless draw, and yet either side is clearly capable of catching momentum and if they do, the result could get convincing.


Not gonna be scoreless.
Too much offensive firepower on both sides.


----------



## turftoe

Agreed- I only considered scoreless possibility if both defenses were at their absolute best, because both are rock solid. 

But yes, the firepower is ridiculous on both sides as well.

Will be a fun watch


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Anything can happen, but I'll be surprised if at least three goals arent scored.
Will definitely be fun for us fans.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Dont forget about Cal and USC.
Nuther great matchup.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dont forget about Cal and USC.
> Nuther great matchup.


Yep that Cal ticket is a hot ticket

Will Call jumping


----------



## surfrider

Tried to get tickets to USC Stanford for Sunday.   Sold Out?!?


----------



## surfrider

USC 1 Cal 0
TURTLE?  WHere is the Turtle?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Lost to Kansas.  Tied Utah.  Lost to Washington.  Lost to Washington State.  Lost to Cal.  Lost to Stanford.  Lost to UCLA.
> 
> Those last few are predictions of the future.  I like your new screen name by the way @surfrider .  It's better and less obvious than @Swoosh .  Keep trying.  I rather enjoy how pathetic your team is looking right now.  The question is if they will still make the tournament riding a 5 game losing streak.  My call is no with that bubble zone RPI and no good wins on the resume.
> 
> With Keidane's scholarship management next year is going to be a disaster.....


Turtle???  Your predictions are about as good as TDS.  You get on here telling people they don't know shit.  Seems to me the turtle don't know shit


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Turtle???  Your predictions are about as good as TDS.  You get on here telling people they don't know shit.  Seems to me the turtle don't know shit


This is your take on whats going on this week in women's soccer

That's all you witnessed?


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> Turtle???  Your predictions are about as good as TDS.  You get on here telling people they don't know shit.  Seems to me the turtle don't know shit





The Driver said:


> This is your take on whats going on this week in women's soccer
> 
> That's all you witnessed?


And here I thought them Surfrider dudes were all like Shaka-brah...namaste...ganjanomics & stuff. 

Somebody must of dropped in on this cats player - for sure


----------



## surfrider

Zerodenero said:


> And here I thought them Surfrider dudes were all like Shaka-brah...namaste...ganjanomics & stuff.
> 
> Somebody must of dropped in on this cats player - for sure


The Turtle dropped in. Like he does on everyone cuz he is a howlie Dick.  Just pointing out his awful knowledge


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Really great half of soccer in Westwood.
Both teams trading punches.
I think Flemming is head and shoulders the best mid on the field.
The crossbar shot by Mace, too close to call.
Stanford gets one on a corner.

I would rate this game pretty damn even so far, but the scoreboard is all that matters.
I think there are two goals coming in this game.


----------



## surfrider

Turtle?


----------



## abfool

MakeAPlay said:


> Nice screen name little dick.  I can't wait to see your post next week.  But you will probably just disappear like the pu$$y you are.


yes i'm a vag.  and i'm hairy too.

Next week is here and i'm here.  

how did you like the game loser?  should i remind you of the score?

seal team six my butt.  can't get the job done.  no chance of winning the conference.

STS will win 1 in the playoffs then crash and burn the following week.

Whatever happens to the Ruins, ur still a fool

gotta hang out with my twin abtool.  abfool out.


----------



## offthecrossbar

surfrider said:


> Turtle?


Give it a rest dip sh*t!


----------



## surfrider

offthecrossbar said:


> Give it a rest dip sh*t!


Ok MAP. I mean TURTLE


----------



## offthecrossbar

abfool said:


> yes i'm a vag.  and i'm hairy too.
> 
> Next week is here and i'm here.
> 
> how did you like the game loser?  should i remind you of the score?
> 
> seal team six my butt.  can't get the job done.  no chance of winning the conference.
> 
> STS will win 1 in the playoffs then crash and burn the following week.
> 
> Whatever happens to the Ruins, ur still a fool
> 
> gotta hang out with my twin abtool.  abfool out.


Relax and watch this great goal line save!
https://mobile.twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer/status/923759165595512832/photo/1


----------



## offthecrossbar

surfrider said:


> Ok MAP. I mean TURTLE


Think you know?  You don’t know sh*t!


----------



## surfrider

offthecrossbar said:


> Relax and watch this great goal line save!
> https://mobile.twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer/status/923759165595512832/photo/1


From the best CB in the country.  Wait. Not even the 3rd best on the field but nice effort


----------



## offthecrossbar

surfrider said:


> From the best CB in the country.  Wait. Not even the 3rd best on the field but nice effort


Don’t care

No sweat off my back

NOT my post

I don’t see your kid making a save like that in a big game!  I wish my kid could make a save like that. 

Go Lions!


----------



## surfrider

Great save off the line.


----------



## abfool

offthecrossbar said:


> Relax and watch this great goal line save!
> https://mobile.twitter.com/UCLAWSoccer/status/923759165595512832/photo/1


wow she knows how to "MAKE A PLAY"

apple fell very very far from the tree

the best play i ever did was to puke on peyton manning on national tv

true dat.

now gotta smoke some with my twin abtool.  abfool out.


----------



## offthecrossbar

abfool said:


> wow she knows how to "MAKE A PLAY"
> 
> apple fell very very far from the tree
> 
> the best play i ever did was to puke on peyton manning on national tv
> 
> true dat.
> 
> now gotta smoke some with my twin abtool.  abfool out.


I thought you were already out FOOL!


----------



## NoGoalItAll

offthecrossbar said:


> I thought you were already out FOOL!


@NoGoal, glad your back!!!


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoalItAll said:


> @NoGoal, glad your back!!!


Leave me out of it and it’s you’re not your.

And if you want to discuss this in person.  I have a 7am tee time tomorrow at Mountain Meadows Golf Course.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pretty funny stuff.  Good game.  Very impressed with the possession numbers.  Mace got robbed by a slow AR.  The replay was clear. The keeper knew it too.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> From the best CB in the country.  Wait. Not even the 3rd best on the field but nice effort


What game where you watching?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty funny stuff.  Good game.  Very impressed with the possession numbers.  Mace got robbed by a slow AR.  The replay was clear. The keeper knew it too.


As expected. Whiner.  You are high.   And even if we're remotely close every team in the pac 12 has had at least one disallowed this year.  Go to bed loser


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> As expected. Whiner.  You are high.   And even if we're remotely close every team in the pac 12 has had at least one disallowed this year.  Go to bed loser


Loser?  You sound like the only loser here.  I will just call you Pennywise because you sure as hell are a clown.

Try me Mitch.


----------



## surfrider

Clown?  Now ain't that the pot calling the kettle black.   

Ahh shit. The white guy with the little pecker just went all racial


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Great game.
Nobody scored during the run of play, that surprised me. Flemming is a great player. She looks like a little rabbit all jacked up on Mountain Dew, with her eyes popped wide open, and her head twitch'n back and forth and all around. She never wastes anything. Always has her passes on target, and just flies up and down the field, from offense to defense, defense to offense, and makes it look easy.
Stanford is more deliberate in their attack, and position by position are phenomenal.
Instead of lightning runs up the field like UCLA, they work like a purse saner, slowly closing the field down toward the opposing goal.
Was a great save to pull the ball off the line by #5 to keep it from going 2-0. Im not super impressed with the UCLA keeper. She has the creds on paper, just not the best imho.

All in all, a great game for us fans.
I wish people would leave the discussion on a level that recognizes the work and beauty of a game with that much talent on the field, but it is what it is, and Im not gonna whine about it.
On one hand, if you come out and state that your kid is the greatest, you're really begging for it when they get beat.
On the other hand, if someone has an issue with that poster, show some class and just gloat quietly on your own, or work in a subtle or funny nuanced quip, that doesn't bring the whole thread into the gutter.

Just my 2 cents, Im not the decider of anything.


----------



## socalkdg

Decent UCLA game to watch.  Sanchez and Fleming were on, along with McCullough on the defensive side, but Mace didn't seem her normal self, especially after her shot that was in or not in.   Like to know why the field doesn't have a camera at each goal line.  

Interesting on the corner that Stanford scored on.  Is it better to have two players at each goal post, or to have those two players mark other players?    I swear the UCLA player at the far post seemed to shy away from that shot.   Wasn't sure why the keeper punched that one ball out instead of catching it.  Seemed like she couldhave.   Oh well.   

Tough to tell which team is better, so should be interesting come playoff time.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

socalkdg said:


> Decent UCLA game to watch.  Sanchez and Fleming were on, along with McCullough on the defensive side, but Mace didn't seem her normal self, especially after her shot that was in or not in.   Like to know why the field doesn't have a camera at each goal line.
> 
> Interesting on the corner that Stanford scored on.  Is it better to have two players at each goal post, or to have those two players mark other players?    I swear the UCLA player at the far post seemed to shy away from that shot.   Oh well.   Tough to tell which team is better, so should be interesting come playoff time.


The Stanford goal was created by a really heads up play by Cook, where she headed the ball directly to the feet of the goal scorer.
The crossbar shot was too close for me to call it a goal from the angles Ive seen.
I just cant see a clear shot where the ball is not touching the line.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

socalkdg said:


> Decent UCLA game to watch.  Sanchez and Fleming were on, along with McCullough on the defensive side, but Mace didn't seem her normal self, especially after her shot that was in or not in.   Like to know why the field doesn't have a camera at each goal line.
> 
> Interesting on the corner that Stanford scored on.  Is it better to have two players at each goal post, or to have those two players mark other players?    I swear the UCLA player at the far post seemed to shy away from that shot.   Wasn't sure why the keeper punched that one ball out instead of catching it.  Seemed like she couldhave.   Oh well.
> 
> Tough to tell which team is better, so should be interesting come playoff time.


The USC vs Stanford game will be a story teller.
USC seems to be rising.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

All four Pac 12 California teams will be in the tournament. Sunday's game at USC will  show how good the Trojans are.
Cal looks to be the weakest of the four, but still one of the best in the country. I cant pick the best of the others yet.
California will be well represented for sure.


----------



## timmyh

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great game.
> Nobody scored during the run of play, that surprised me. Flemming is a great player. She looks like a little rabbit all jacked up on Mountain Dew, with her eyes popped wide open, and her head twitch'n back and forth and all around. She never wastes anything. Always has her passes on target, and just flies up and down the field, from offense to defense, defense to offense, and makes it look easy.
> Stanford is more deliberate in their attack, and position by position are phenomenal.
> Instead of lightning runs up the field like UCLA, they work like a purse saner, slowly closing the field down toward the opposing goal.
> Was a great save to pull the ball off the line by #5 to keep it from going 2-0. Im not super impressed with the UCLA keeper. She has the creds on paper, just not the best imho.
> 
> All in all, a great game for us fans.
> I wish people would leave the discussion on a level that recognizes the work and beauty of a game with that much talent on the field, but it is what it is, and Im not gonna whine about it.
> On one hand, if you come out and state that your kid is the greatest, you're really begging for it when they get beat.
> On the other hand, if someone has an issue with that poster, show some class and just gloat quietly on your own, or work in a subtle or funny nuanced quip, that doesn't bring the whole thread into the gutter.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, Im not the decider of anything.


I agree that Fleming is on another level.  Good game, and a draw would have been a fair result. 
I think those are the two best teams in the country.  Hope there's a December rematch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Great game.
> Nobody scored during the run of play, that surprised me. Flemming is a great player. She looks like a little rabbit all jacked up on Mountain Dew, with her eyes popped wide open, and her head twitch'n back and forth and all around. She never wastes anything. Always has her passes on target, and just flies up and down the field, from offense to defense, defense to offense, and makes it look easy.
> Stanford is more deliberate in their attack, and position by position are phenomenal.
> Instead of lightning runs up the field like UCLA, they work like a purse saner, slowly closing the field down toward the opposing goal.
> Was a great save to pull the ball off the line by #5 to keep it from going 2-0. Im not super impressed with the UCLA keeper. She has the creds on paper, just not the best imho.
> 
> All in all, a great game for us fans.
> I wish people would leave the discussion on a level that recognizes the work and beauty of a game with that much talent on the field, but it is what it is, and Im not gonna whine about it.
> On one hand, if you come out and state that your kid is the greatest, you're really begging for it when they get beat.
> On the other hand, if someone has an issue with that poster, show some class and just gloat quietly on your own, or work in a subtle or funny nuanced quip, that doesn't bring the whole thread into the gutter.
> 
> Just my 2 cents, Im not the decider of anything.


@Ricky Fandango I am not tripping because my words will show to be true.  I actually sat in the section with mostly Stanford parents and I know what they said about the game and about my player.  You will get to see in 2019/20 that I was right about my player.  There was only one central defender consistently connecting passes and who never looked threatened.

By the way now you understand why I said that your player had a great game when they played UCLA.  You didn't agree with me at the time but staying in front of Fleming for an entire game is pretty difficult.  Sullivan couldn't even come close to doing it last night.  The most telling stat other than the score was 17 fouls for Stanford to 8 for UCLA.  Ask yourself why they had twice as many fouls as they normally have.

Stanford is a helluva team.  The Bruins will see them again.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Clown?  Now ain't that the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> Ahh shit. The white guy with the little pecker just went all racial


Man you are dumb.  Your kid's career will be over soon enough.  Stop swinging out of your weight class.  Stay in your lane Pennywise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> The Stanford goal was created by a really heads up play by Cook, where she headed the ball directly to the feet of the goal scorer.
> The crossbar shot was too close for me to call it a goal from the angles Ive seen.
> I just cant see a clear shot where the ball is not touching the line.


I am having trouble uploading the version that I have.  I will text it to you.


----------



## turftoe

Was a fun watch live - - 2 great teams to be sure. Happened to be standing along the end line on #16's shot off the bar, honestly it seemed to me it didn't cross the line, it hit the bar just directly enough to not carry forward as it went to the ground, but admittedly that's a split second situation to call. I thought UCLA did a good job of taking Stanford away from what they generally like and are able to do. Congrats to Stanford for grinding out a win vs a relentless attack as well.

The games this weekend should be a great follow up.

Hoping all the players get their recovery to be good to go.


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Was a fun watch live - - 2 great teams to be sure. Happened to be standing along the end line on #16's shot off the bar, honestly it seemed to me it didn't cross the line, it hit the bar just directly enough to not carry forward as it went to the ground, but admittedly that's a split second situation to call. I thought UCLA did a good job of taking Stanford away from what they generally like and are able to do. Congrats to Stanford for grinding out a win vs a relentless attack as well.
> 
> The games this weekend should be a great follow up.
> 
> Hoping all the players get their recovery to be good to go.


It was a great game to watch.  Two great teams playing two very contrasting styles of soccer.  I think that the boxscore was very telling.  They will meet again.

http://www.uclabruins.com/documents/2017/10/26//STAN_1026.pdf


----------



## Ricky Fandango

timmyh said:


> I agree that Fleming is on another level.  Good game, and a draw would have been a fair result.
> I think those are the two best teams in the country.  Hope there's a December rematch.


You could put Duke in there, and USC is the defending National Champs.
Id say right now, those are my top four.
Things can change.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> All four Pac 12 California teams will be in the tournament. Sunday's game at USC will  show how good the Trojans are.
> Cal looks to be the weakest of the four, but still one of the best in the country. I cant pick the best of the others yet.
> California will be well represented for sure.


I think that there might be 4 seeded teams from California and the Bears won't be one of them...


----------



## MakeAPlay

I gotta give Arizona some love.  Coming back to beat UDub.  If they win their next two they could make things interesting for UCLA and Cal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> USC 1 Cal 0
> TURTLE?  WHere is the Turtle?


Turtle?  Nobody is hiding.  I call fools like you out everyday.  You are a coward.  What team does your kid play for?  I will come watch and tap your pansy a$$ on the shoulder and dare you to talk smack to my face.  Chump.

My kid is a baller.  I have my hotel and flight booked for Orlando.  How about you?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Pickett and Sanchez played like bigtime players and were the best freshman on display.  Fleming showed that she was the best player in women's college soccer and the best female player in the world under the age of 24.


----------



## LASTMAN14

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango I am not tripping because my words will show to be true.  I actually sat in the section with mostly Stanford parents and I know what they said about the game and about my player.  You will get to see in 2019/20 that I was right about my player.  There was only one central defender consistently connecting passes and who never looked threatened.
> 
> By the way now you understand why I said that your player had a great game when they played UCLA.  You didn't agree with me at the time but staying in front of Fleming for an entire game is pretty difficult.  Sullivan couldn't even come close to doing it last night.  The most telling stat other than the score was 17 fouls for Stanford to 8 for UCLA.  Ask yourself why they had twice as many fouls as they normally have.
> 
> Stanford is a helluva team.  The Bruins will see them again.


Dang! I missed that game! Bummed! The one day I didn't look to see who was playing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Dang! I missed that game! Bummed! The one day I didn't look to see who was playing.


It was as good as advertised.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ugh!  Love the style of play from both teams.


----------



## socalkdg

MakeAPlay said:


> Pickett and Sanchez played like bigtime players and were the best freshman on display.  Fleming showed that she was the best player in women's college soccer and the best female player in the world under the age of 24.


Fleming never seems to be running very fast, but no one is every catching up to her, unless they run through her back.   I'd have all parents watch the way she dribbles always making sure that her body is between her and anyone trying to get to the ball from the side or the back.   Great touch, the ball seems to be attached to her wherever she goes.  

One difference I noticed is that Stanford has more height than the Bruins.  On a couple video shots during corners that showed a low camera angle it looked like every Stanford player was a bit taller than the UCLA counter part that was matched up against them.   50/50 balls in the air seemed to go Stanfords way a bit more as well.  That was the one advantage I really noticed.   Oh, also thought the Stanford keeper outplayed UCLA's keeper in this game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> Fleming never seems to be running very fast, but no one is every catching up to her, unless they run through her back.   I'd have all parents watch the way she dribbles always making sure that her body is between her and anyone trying to get to the ball from the side or the back.   Great touch, the ball seems to be attached to her wherever she goes.
> 
> One difference I noticed is that Stanford has more height than the Bruins.  On a couple video shots during corners that showed a low camera angle it looked like every Stanford player was a bit taller than the UCLA counter part that was matched up against them.   50/50 balls in the air seemed to go Stanfords way a bit more as well.  That was the one advantage I really noticed.   Oh, also thought the Stanford keeper outplayed UCLA's keeper in this game.


Fleming has technique, anticipation, courage, hustle and ALWAYS PLAYS WITH HER HEAD UP.  Not to mention she is an engineering major and a sweet kid.  If you ever met her parents you would understand why she is always as cool as the other side of the pillow.  Regard AJ for Stanford versus TM.  They both gave up an unsavable goal and TM's footskills are lightyears ahead of AJ.  Every time that AJ was pressured she kicked the ball out of bounds.  There is a reason that she doesn't have sole possession of the GK job and it isn't her ability to make big saves....

Stanford is definitely a bigger team.  Height isn't the primary requirement for UCLA and the only field players that regularly play that are 5'7 or taller are Mace, McCullough, Cerda, Villacorta and Dunphy.  That's why most of UCLA's goals given up are on set pieces.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> It was a great game to watch.  Two great teams playing two very contrasting styles of soccer.  I think that the boxscore was very telling.  They will meet again.
> 
> http://www.uclabruins.com/documents/2017/10/26//STAN_1026.pdf


Yep. Very telling.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Yep. Very telling.
> 
> View attachment 1603


If you think that that tells the whole story then good for you.  I think that the National team coaches there might have a different opinion of what transpired....


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> If you think that that tells the whole story then good for you.  I think that the National team coaches there might have a different opinion of what transpired....


I don't.  Just ragging on you.  

As for UCLA's "goal", I know you will go to your grave believing that the ball was in, but it is best for your sanity that you let it go.  There was an official video review at half time and the call stood.  It was a close call that went against your team.  End of story.  All the more motivation to make sure it's not a close call next time.


----------



## socalkdg

SocalPapa said:


> I don't.  Just ragging on you.
> 
> As for UCLA's "goal", I know you will go to your grave believing that the ball was in, but it is best for your sanity that you let it go.  There was an official video review at half time and the call stood.  It was a close call that went against your team.  End of story.  All the more motivation to make sure it's not a close call next time.


The truth was that because there wasn't a camera at the goal line, they didn't have enough video evidence to overturn the call.   Listen to the telecast again during half time, you will hear them discuss that.


----------



## The Driver

The young lady that flinched on the far post during the corner 

You got to wear it kid

Next time


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to UCLAs #5 

She went Misty Copeland on the NO Hands Save 

She is special 

She met Stanford in center of the ring 

Every Bell


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> I don't.  Just ragging on you.
> 
> As for UCLA's "goal", I know you will go to your grave believing that the ball was in, but it is best for your sanity that you let it go.  There was an official video review at half time and the call stood.  It was a close call that went against your team.  End of story.  All the more motivation to make sure it's not a close call next time.


I figured you were just giving me a hard time.  No worries.  The CR after seeing it thought that it was in too but couldn't overturn it and the PAC 12 office wasn't going to overturn it without a goal line camera.  They went NFL on that one.  No worries.  My kid just saw the passing stats and possession numbers and they were very good.

The Stanford keeper knows that it was in.  Not a big deal.  Stanford subbed in only 3 players all of them forwards which was by far the fewest players that they have used all season.  UCLA used it's usual 16.  I'm not too upset because they get two very good chances to finish the regular season strong and once the tournament comes this team and their coach don't play...

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You could put Duke in there, and USC is the defending National Champs.
> Id say right now, those are my top four.
> Things can change.


I like that they got a game like this right before the tournament.  It's going to leave a lot for Stanford and Duke to think about.  That other team is not in the same zip code as the other 3.


----------



## push_up

@MAP - Far as I can tell her best position is done kneeling. 

#5posterized


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango I am not tripping because my words will show to be true.  I actually sat in the section with mostly Stanford parents and I know what they said about the game and about my player.  You will get to see in 2019/20 that I was right about my player.  There was only one central defender consistently connecting passes and who never looked threatened.
> 
> By the way now you understand why I said that your player had a great game when they played UCLA.  You didn't agree with me at the time but staying in front of Fleming for an entire game is pretty difficult.  Sullivan couldn't even come close to doing it last night.  The most telling stat other than the score was 17 fouls for Stanford to 8 for UCLA.  Ask yourself why they had twice as many fouls as they normally have.
> 
> Stanford is a helluva team.  The Bruins will see them again.


Stanford had 17 fouls? Damn and I thought UDub was mauling UCLA with 16 fouls.


----------



## NoGoal

SocalPapa said:


> I don't.  Just ragging on you.
> 
> As for UCLA's "goal", I know you will go to your grave believing that the ball was in, but it is best for your sanity that you let it go.  There was an official video review at half time and the call stood.  It was a close call that went against your team.  End of story.  All the more motivation to make sure it's not a close call next time.


The NCAA doesn’t uses the Cyclops/Hawkeye line technology.


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> @MAP - Far as I can tell her best position is done kneeling.
> 
> #5posterized


Stranger Danger


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> @MAP - Far as I can tell her best position is done kneeling.
> 
> #5posterized


Don't you have some of your daughter's teammates to harass Mr. Weinstein?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to UCLAs #5
> 
> She went Misty Copeland on the NO Hands Save
> 
> She is special
> 
> She met Stanford in center of the ring
> 
> Every Bell


Mad love for the shout out.  I hope that she as amazing and a pioneer as young Ms. Copeland was.  Now you are playing 3D chess....


----------



## Ghostwriter

I have to admit this thread fascinates me. It reminds me of U9 or U10 thread with rankings, who's player is the best, and trash talking. Instead of little girls these are grown women who don't need daddy or mommy to validate their soccer abilities.  As far as last night's Stanford vs UCLA was a great game.  I thought Stanford was the better team the 1st half and 15 minutes into the 2nd half.  After that UCLA put the pressure on to find the equalizer. Both teams had controversial goal line stops one that hit the crossbar and went straight down and the other a header which was volleyed off the goal line.  Fleming was the best individual player on the field and will be fun too watch on the world stage.  With that said, I thought both squads were amazing, there wasn't a weak link out there starter or sub. If you have a daughter that plays on either of those rosters you should be a proud parent. Just remember college level players don't need mommy or daddy bragging or defending them on a forum, let their accomplishments and talent speak for themselves.  Good luck to all the posters on here that have college players on the pitch, hope they are all enjoying their experiences and stay healthy!


----------



## gkrent

Hows this for bragging: 6-0 pepp at the half


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Hows this for bragging: 6-0 pepp at the half


Rap star Tyga would have been a more competitive opponent...


----------



## gkrent

9-0 final holy Toledo


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Pepperdine is clicking and NCAA opponents better watch out.  They destroyed a UOP team that has shown to be much improved......but not improved enough.  

I see a 2nd round rematch,   CAL vs. Pepperdine.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

gkrent said:


> Hows this for bragging: 6-0 pepp at the half





SpeedK1llz said:


> Rap star Tyga would have been a more competitive opponent...


Pacific did beat USF and Portland.  Both of the mentioned teams had great games vs.  CAL and Florida.  Pepperdine is my dark horse to win it all in the tournament.


----------



## surfrider

Ghostwriter said:


> I have to admit this thread fascinates me. It reminds me of U9 or U10 thread with rankings, who's player is the best, and trash talking. Instead of little girls these are grown women who don't need daddy or mommy to validate their soccer abilities.  As far as last night's Stanford vs UCLA was a great game.  I thought Stanford was the better team the 1st half and 15 minutes into the 2nd half.  After that UCLA put the pressure on to find the equalizer. Both teams had controversial goal line stops one that hit the crossbar and went straight down and the other a header which was volleyed off the goal line.  Fleming was the best individual player on the field and will be fun too watch on the world stage.  With that said, I thought both squads were amazing, there wasn't a weak link out there starter or sub. If you have a daughter that plays on either of those rosters you should be a proud parent. Just remember college level players don't need mommy or daddy bragging or defending them on a forum, let their accomplishments and talent speak for themselves.  Good luck to all the posters on here that have college players on the pitch, hope they are all enjoying their experiences and stay healthy!


Good god AMEN Brother.  Add in the fact that the same bragging parents should get over their juvenile beratings of players they've never seen and threatening to bring violence to people who don't continually "big up" and ass kiss him for his daughters accomplishments


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> Good god AMEN Brother.  Add in the fact that the same bragging parents should get over their juvenile beratings of players they've never seen and threatening to bring violence to people who don't continually "big up" and ass kiss him for his daughters accomplishments


You are part of the problem.


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> Pepperdine is clicking and NCAA opponents better watch out.  They destroyed a UOP team that has shown to be much improved......but not improved enough.
> 
> I see a 2nd round rematch,   CAL vs. Pepperdine.


If Pepp manages a 4 seed they may not be in the same bracket


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Good god AMEN Brother.  Add in the fact that the same bragging parents should get over their juvenile beratings of players they've never seen and threatening to bring violence to people who don't continually "big up" and ass kiss him for his daughters accomplishments


I Big Ups all the DDs 

I even Big Ups the DDs support systems 

I don't kiss booty nor ass


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> You are part of the problem.


Not even a little.  I have never once mentioned my kid or any of her accomplishments. I simply respond to the assanine comments from a guy who has probably never stepped on the pitch in his life.  But then again you are one of those who is afraid to stand up and call him on his rediculous rants


----------



## Lion Eyes

gkrent said:


> 9-0 final holy Toledo


----------



## Lion Eyes

surfrider said:


> Not even a little.  I have never once mentioned my kid or any of her accomplishments. I simply respond to the assanine comments from a guy who has probably never stepped on the pitch in his life.  But then again you are one of those who is afraid to stand up and call him on his rediculous rants


Easy .... surfrider. Easy....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Oklahoma State University over Texas 1-0 ....


----------



## The Driver

Pepp is fun to watch

Some Folks said it's those Hills


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> But then again you are one of those who is afraid to stand up and call him on his rediculous rants


To be afraid to "stand up and call him on his rediculous (sic) rants" would require that I actually gave any f*cks.   I actually think its a little weird how fired up you seem to be, since you are littering this thread with a bunch of sh*t talking, too.

And by the way, I LOVE hearing about everyone's kids and their accomplishments, so everyone, please carry on!


----------



## surfrider

I'm sorry but I don't understand something.  MAP posted a stat link implying this was a one sided game. I don't typically click on stats when I already watched the game as my impression is already made. In fairness to MAP and his supporters I went ahead and clicked to see what I was missing. The result?  Stanford outshot UCLA 11-8 and corners were even.  I'm trying to take the middle road because I don't have a horse in the race but I felt the edge went to Stanford. UCLA is a special team but was beaten. It happens in soccer. Stanford has more talent and is the odds on favorite in the tournament but we know that means nothing. Good luck to all of our kids and teams


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> To be afraid to "stand up and call him on his rediculous (sic) rants" would require that I actually gave any f*cks.   I actually think its a little weird how fired up you seem to be, since you are littering this thread with a bunch of sh*t talking, too.
> 
> And by the way, I LOVE hearing about everyone's kids and their accomplishments, so everyone, please carry on!


I don't embellish or grandstand my kids accomplishments. She gets plenty without me


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> I don't embellish or grandstand my kids accomplishments. She gets plenty without me


Who's "embellishing"?  and what do you mean by "grandstanding"?  Do you mean bragging?  You don't like to tell people how great your kid is?  To each his own I guess.


----------



## surfrider

Embellishing = exaggerating stats to make my kid look like no one is better
Grandstanding= my kid is so much better than yours.. your kid is a joke..and so are you...by the way you have a little dick and I'll kick your ass
Take your side. Your friend is a true TOOL


----------



## surfrider

And no I don't need to brag about my kid.   She does it herself on the pitch. Nuff said


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> Embellishing = exaggerating stats to make my kid look like no one is better
> Grandstanding= my kid is so much better than yours.. your kid is a joke..and so are you...by the way you have a little dick and I'll kick your ass
> Take your side. Your friend is a true TOOL


I'm not taking sides.  I just hate paging through a bunch of foolish *back and forth* to get to the real meat of this thread. 

Which by the way, today, is Pepps absolute thrashing of Pacific.  9-0 set a bunch of records, apparently.  And that's not grandstanding


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I'm not taking sides.  I just hate paging through a bunch of foolish *back and forth* to get to the real meat of this thread.
> 
> Which by the way, today, is Pepps absolute thrashing of Pacific.  9-0 set a bunch of records, apparently.  And that's not grandstanding


It was a good day for Pepperdine. (sorry Pacific)
It seemed like the waves had fifteen or sixteen players on the field at once.


----------



## surfrider

I get it.  And I am all for it.  Pepperdine is showing they are real. And are worthy of a seed. Sorry you have to sift through it but what do you call going through MAPs self fulfilling gratitude. He is so into himself ahead of his kid. It's a joke. I'm pretty sure his kid would be horrified if she read the crap he spewed


----------



## surfrider

I'd be curious for your. Boy but that won't happen   Might be Along.    Who kkows


----------



## surfrider

Turtle?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> And no I don't need to brag about my kid.   She does it herself on the pitch. Nuff said


I am sure she is doing plenty.  LOL.  Honestly you are so hypocritical that it even is making @gkrent sick (and that is hard to do).  You are swinging above your weight class Mitch so drop it and move on.  gkrent cares because of who started the thread and the subject matter idiot. Move on Pennywise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Turtle?


At any point you can google me so nobody is hiding other than you Mitch.  And I have hardware how about you?  You talk big game but you are going to look like the clown that you are in a couple of months.  You may not have an eye for the game but I played for a long time and could have played any of a number of sports in college (don't hate) as could my kid (I know that even a hater like you sees that she is the $hit).

You are so funny.  Keep on posting.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I get it.  And I am all for it.  Pepperdine is showing they are real. And are worthy of a seed. Sorry you have to sift through it but what do you call going through MAPs self fulfilling gratitude. He is so into himself ahead of his kid. It's a joke. I'm pretty sure his kid would be horrified if she read the crap he spewed


She laughs and asks me do I know who you are.  You just don't know what you don't know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand something.  MAP posted a stat link implying this was a one sided game. I don't typically click on stats when I already watched the game as my impression is already made. In fairness to MAP and his supporters I went ahead and clicked to see what I was missing. The result?  Stanford outshot UCLA 11-8 and corners were even.  I'm trying to take the middle road because I don't have a horse in the race but I felt the edge went to Stanford. UCLA is a special team but was beaten. It happens in soccer. Stanford has more talent and is the odds on favorite in the tournament but we know that means nothing. Good luck to all of our kids and teams


Your lack of understanding is funny.  Did you watch the game?  17 fouls is a lot especially in a "high level" game could you at least agree to that?  They don't need your validation or anyone else's.  Don't you think that I got weird reactions when I said that my player would not only start on a top 15 team as a freshman but would make the all conference team?

You just don't know what you don't know.  And when you raise a unicorn just because an ignoramus can't see it doesn't change the reality of the situation.  Move on Pennywise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> To be afraid to "stand up and call him on his rediculous (sic) rants" would require that I actually gave any f*cks.   I actually think its a little weird how fired up you seem to be, since you are littering this thread with a bunch of sh*t talking, too.
> 
> And by the way, I LOVE hearing about everyone's kids and their accomplishments, so everyone, please carry on!


@surfrider doesn't know that we have shared a sideline for a season and that you would kick my a$$.

Like I said you don't know what you don't know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Not even a little.  I have never once mentioned my kid or any of her accomplishments. I simply respond to the assanine comments from a guy who has probably never stepped on the pitch in his life.  But then again you are one of those who is afraid to stand up and call him on his rediculous rants


You have no idea what I hav done.  But you can google me.  How about you?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Man this conference is a fun one.  My money is now on U of A finishing 4th.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> You have no idea what I hav done.  But you can google me.  How about you?


I have no idea what is going on but these comments sound like La Var Ball.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You have no idea what I hav done.  But you can google me.  How about you?


I googled you and all I got was something about you punching an old lady in a wheel chair at a 6th grade graduation?!?!?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I googled you and all I got was something about you punching an old lady in a wheel chair at a 6th grade graduation?!?!?


More lies.  What would I get if I googled you?


----------



## surfrider

You asked me to google you.  That's what came up.  It's google that must be lying


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> You asked me to google you.  That's what came up.  It's google that must be lying


Sure Trump.  That is exactly what came up.  You can be full of as much $hit as you want to be but that doesn't make it true.

What team again?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Sure Trump.  That is exactly what came up.  You can be full of as much $hit as you want to be but that doesn't make it true.
> 
> What team again?


Let's put it this way. My kid already played yours and she had a very nice game


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Let's put it this way. My kid already played yours and she had a very nice game


Funny.  Your kid doesn't play for Stanford so you are full of $hit.  Nice try though Mitch.

And if you are talking about Arizona or Wazzu you are making me fall down laughing.  You clearly aren't the parent of a player that is worth a damn on those two teams and that I can say with 100% certainty!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Let's put it this way. My kid already played yours and she had a very nice game


Oh and #23 for the Wildcats ain't in the same league in terms of CB's and you know it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Who is the turtle now Dale?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Let's put it this way. My kid already played yours and she had a very nice game


Oops Dale.  Did you say too much?  So giving up 2 goals is what you call a great game?  Even if my kid balled out I would not say that her team giving up 2 goals would qualify as a good game unless it was a win.

I guess that I have to excuse those Newport Beach values.  Why didn't she play with the Slammers team that was her grad year?


----------



## surfrider

Who is Dale.  Just bashing another kid needlessly.  You truly are the definition of a troll


----------



## The Driver

@surfrider 

I love the sound you make when you 

STFU

So what if @MakeAPlay thinks UCLAs #5

Is the best on the planet 

Make that sound @surfrider


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay 

I did the Google search 

You have no eligibility left both women's and men's 

You haven't played 1 minute this season


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> @surfrider
> 
> I love the sound you make when you
> 
> STFU
> 
> So what if @MakeAPlay thinks UCLAs #5
> 
> Is the best on the planet
> 
> Make that sound @surfrider


So another who is puckering s face to face  with MAP   Your posts never bring anything to the tsble but yeah you are cooooool cuz you cower to MAP


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> So another who is puckering s face to face  with MAP   Your posts never bring anything to the tsble but yeah you are cooooool cuz you cower to MAP


Stranger Danger


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> So another who is puckering s face to face  with MAP   Your posts never bring anything to the tsble but yeah you are cooooool cuz you cower to MAP


You are hung up on 1 player on a team you aren't connected to

Outside of ordering tickets or a Beanie


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I like NC State's chances tomorrow against Notre Dame.
I like Bruins against Cal, and I think USC might pull an upset on their home field.


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> @surfrider
> 
> I love the sound you make when you
> 
> STFU
> 
> So what if @MakeAPlay thinks UCLAs #5
> 
> Is the best on the planet
> 
> Make that sound @surfrider


Boo!! U r a tool


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like NC State's chances tomorrow against Notre Dame.





surfrider said:


> Boo!! U r a tool


@MakeAPlay clearly doesn't know who your Dd is

But you run around with your draws bunched up in your ass 

Wear a cup so your feelings don't get hurt


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like NC State's chances tomorrow against Notre Dame.
> I like Bruins against Cal, and I think USC might pull an upset on their home field.


I agree with the USC upset of Stanford.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> I agree with the USC upset of Stanford.


Where do you see the edge to USC

Offense 

Defense 

Transition 

Or you mean 

Lucky Draws Upsets


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like NC State's chances tomorrow against Notre Dame.
> I like Bruins against Cal, and I think USC might pull an upset on their home field.


State is pretty beaten up...I think it will depend on how they have healed up in the last couple of days. A 4-0 loss to the Irish earlier this season in South Bend is difficult to put out of your mind.

I like the USC upset prediction. Stanford spent alot of gas on Thurs night. It will be interesting to see if they can refill the tank and bounce back.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

The Driver said:


> Where do you see the edge to USC
> 
> Offense
> 
> Defense
> 
> Transition
> 
> Or you mean
> 
> Lucky Draws Upsets


Call my toll free number now! 1-800-YOMITCH. I’ve got inside information that nobody ele has. The line is artificially high on this one but you’ve got to act now. 1-800-YOMITCH.  I am 99.9% on all my picks this year. I am so confident that you’ll win stacks of cash this week that I will give you my upset special UCLA vs. Cal for FREE! That’s right! FREE! But you have to act now! 1-800-YOMITCH.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Call my toll free number now! 1-800-YOMITCH. I’ve got inside information that nobody ele has. The line is artificially high on this one but you’ve got to act now. 1-800-YOMITCH.  I am 99.9% on all my picks this year. I am so confident that you’ll win stacks of cash this week that I will give you my upset special UCLA vs. Cal for FREE! That’s right! FREE! But you have to act now! 1-800-YOMITCH.


For entertainment purposes only 

Good luck with the rehabilitation


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Call my toll free number now! 1-800-YOMITCH. I’ve got inside information that nobody ele has. The line is artificially high on this one but you’ve got to act now. 1-800-YOMITCH.  I am 99.9% on all my picks this year. I am so confident that you’ll win stacks of cash this week that I will give you my upset special UCLA vs. Cal for FREE! That’s right! FREE! But you have to act now! 1-800-YOMITCH.


Before I call 

Does the Mitch take Phil's BBQ Gift Cards?

Do I address him as Yo Mitch or just Mitch?

Sounds like a sting operation 

I will stick with Pookie and RayRay

They take Phil's BBQ Gift Cards 

FairPlay


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like NC State's chances tomorrow against Notre Dame.
> I like Bruins against Cal, and I think USC might pull an upset on their home field.





CaliKlines said:


> State is pretty beaten up...I think it will depend on how they have healed up in the last couple of days. A 4-0 loss to the Irish earlier this season in South Bend is difficult to put out of your mind.


The Pack answered that question resoundingly. They must have a first class medical staff. Not quite the level as Barca vs. PSG, but it was a pretty incredible turnaround from 0-4 to 4-1. Now for a matchup with the Heels next Friday.


----------



## Lion Eyes

St. Mary's comes to an overcast Malibu and steals a draw...0-0...


----------



## gkrent

They had quite the bunker installed.  32 shots to 2!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> St. Mary's comes to an overcast Malibu and steals a draw...0-0...


They did what they came in to do.
I dont know how one didnt go in, but like I said before, ..shots dont count.


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA 1 - CAL 0


----------



## soccer661

Stanford 3
USC 1


----------



## gkrent

UCI is at the top of the big west table


----------



## gkrent

I thought this tie would be a big RPI hit but the waves are still in seed range


----------



## turftoe

One would think the Waves should be seeded, yes?

Regardless of result, that UCLA v Stanford game and the follow up games and the last game coming probably help both sides going forward - they each face fierce competition right before the tournament getting them primed 

Duke looks very good as well -- got to watch them vs Virginia 

Cal respectable results and showing out well vs SoCal sides

Arizona quietly having a strong season

Should be a great NCAA tournament


----------



## SocalPapa

NoGoal said:


> The NCAA doesn’t uses the Cyclops/Hawkeye line technology.


True.  They reviewed the same video others say show the ball was in.  They reached a conclusion and there is no use to revisiting it.  On to the NCAA's!


----------



## Kicknit22

While I can agree that UCLA's Fleming is a great player, I am sick of hearing the announcers (who always seem to be the same people game after game) proclaim her as the best in college.  Not only is she NOT, she is arguable not even the best on her own team.  Great skills, IQ, etc. yes.  Far from best.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> It's NOT a foolish decision.  The school isn't going anywhere. She can always go back to school.


She sat on the bench with the players on Sunday and went out to dinner with one of the girls family.  She misses college and the overall college experience.  They could have used her this season.

Shame on US Soccer for making her choose.  It's rare that rushing a process turns out well.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> While I can agree that UCLA's Fleming is a great player, I am sick of hearing the announcers (who always seem to be the same people game after game) proclaim her as the best in college.  Not only is she NOT, she is arguable not even the best on her own team.  Great skills, IQ, etc. yes.  Far from best.


I don't think anyone on her team would argue that she is the best and I'm fairly certain none of the PAC 12 coaches would agree with you.  Every training session every game she does something that makes you say wow. My player says that marking her in practice makes all the players in game seem extremely easy to mark by comparison.  We don't even have a player in the full WNT or even in the pipeline with her flair and vision.

And she is a dean's list engineering student that is a perfectionist.  I respectfully must disagree.


----------



## Goforgoal

Kicknit22 said:


> While I can agree that UCLA's Fleming is a great player, I am sick of hearing the announcers (who always seem to be the same people game after game) proclaim her as the best in college.  Not only is she NOT, she is arguable not even the best on her own team.  Great skills, IQ, etc. yes.  Far from best.


While this might be true, I still tell my kids to focus on her movement off the ball when we're able to watch games together. As a bonus, something about her hair makes it pretty easy to spot how often she shoulder checks which I try to make my kids aware of.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> True.  They reviewed the same video others say show the ball was in.  They reached a conclusion and there is no use to revisiting it.  On to the NCAA's!


They didn't reach a conclusion. They said that it was inconclusive and without a goal line camera it was a moot argument.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Goforgoal said:


> While this might be true, I still tell my kids to focus on her movement off the ball when we're able to watch games together. As a bonus, something about her hair makes it pretty easy to spot how often she shoulder checks which I try to make my kids aware of.


Smart.  She is a cold blooded killer on the pitch and easily the best player in the world under the age of 24.

What is going to suck is when a Canadian WNT built around her takes over as the boss of CONCACAF and all of the players around her attend US colleges.  And I will be cheering for her!


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> They didn't reach a conclusion. They said that it was inconclusive and without a goal line camera it was a moot argument.


It is a conclusion to determine there was nothing in the video that warranted a reversal of the call on the field.  Happens in sports all the time.  No goal.  Move along.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't think anyone on her team would argue that she is the best and I'm fairly certain none of the PAC 12 coaches would agree with you.  Every training session every game she does something that makes you say wow. My player says that marking her in practice makes all the players in game seem extremely easy to mark by comparison.  We don't even have a player in the full WNT or even in the pipeline with her flair and vision.
> 
> And she is a dean's list engineering student that is a perfectionist.  I respectfully must disagree.


That's fine if you disagree with me.  Obviously, you're not alone.  Her engineering acumen has nothing to do with soccer.  Don't get me wrong, I think she's awesome.  She's simply, IMO, not the best.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I thought this tie would be a big RPI hit but the waves are still in seed range


Pep only dropped from 10 to 13.
Moved up one in the coaches poll to 12.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pep only dropped from 10 to 13.
> Moved up one in the coaches poll to 12.


Coaches poll is a week old...Last Updated - October 24, 2017

Rank         School            Points        Previous           Record
12          Pepperdine          427                13                  12-2-2


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Coaches poll is a week old...Last Updated - October 24, 2017
> 
> Rank         School            Points        Previous           Record
> 12          Pepperdine          427                13                  12-2-2


Thanks, smartypants.
RPI didnt drop too much tho.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> What is going to suck is when a Canadian WNT built around her takes over as the boss of CONCACAF and all of the players around her attend US colleges. And I will be cheering for her!


So you saying there are more #21s that are going to invade the engineering departments and women's college soccer programs after they become the boss CONCACAF


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks, smartypants.
> RPI didnt drop too much tho.


They'll be fine...
The draw should be a wake up call, Waves should have won, but after the romp with Pacific, it was not surprising.
This is a"good" time for the ladies to be reminded that they have to be relentless in pursuit of victory.
Roll Waves.....


----------



## surfrider

Arizona is going to surprise people come tourney time. They are worthy of an elite 8 appearance. Playing really well. Colorado squeaks in with a win vs Utah but doesn't have enough for a run. WSU?  Who knows


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> That's fine if you disagree with me.  Obviously, you're not alone.  Her engineering acumen has nothing to do with soccer.  Don't get me wrong, I think she's awesome.  She's simply, IMO, not the best.


Share?  Who then in your humble opinion?


----------



## The Driver

Stanford #20 is nice


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Stanford #20 is nice


I agree but she is not in the same class as #21.  Against UCLA #20 was invisible.  think Uber-elite.  Who balls out when all the players on the field are unicorns.  Think My Little Pony princess ponies.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> So you saying there are more #21s that are going to invade the engineering departments and women's college soccer programs after they become the boss CONCACAF


What I am saying is if #21 was an American we might not even have her included on the U20 WNT and she is better than any midfielder that our full WNT has.  And they are building their team around her.  Just pay attention on the 9th when the US plays Canada and tell me what you think.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> What I am saying is if #21 was an American we might not even have her included on the U20 WNT and she is better than any midfielder that our full WNT has.  And they are building their team around her.  Just pay attention on the 9th when the US plays Canada and tell me what you think.


I still like #20


----------



## surfrider

Rewatching the Stanford USC game. Someone needs to ask Radcliffe what he was thinking. Haley gets drilled in the head off a punt by the SC keeper and goes down like a sack of potatoes.  They walk her to the sideline and immediately put her back in with no evaluation. The next two minutes she is out there pinching her sinuses and blinking constantly. She had no idea where she was.  This is a problem


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Share?  Who then in your humble opinion?


When Sullivan is at 100 percent I give her a slight nod. She is still not all back


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> When Sullivan is at 100 percent I give her a slight nod. She is still not all back


Sullivan is an excellent player.  The past two years she was outplayed by Fleming.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Sullivan is an excellent player.  The past two years she was outplayed by Fleming.


I still like #20


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> When Sullivan is at 100 percent I give her a slight nod. She is still not all back


When Sullivan is at 100 

It will make #20 jump off the paper even moreso


----------



## MakeAPlay

I haven't decided.  Sam Falasco, Tara Morris or Danielle Thomas.....  What do you think @surfrider ?


----------



## The Driver

Coaches voted UCLA Pac 12 #3

Over 

Pac 12 #2 

I still like #20


----------



## SocalPapa

The Driver said:


> I still like #20


Me too.


----------



## SocalPapa

At least #21 gave it the old college try.


----------



## The Driver

SocalPapa said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615


The #1 team in the land 

Let a freshman stand over that one 

Tells you she is special


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I haven't decided.  Sam Falasco, Tara Morris or Danielle Thomas.....  What do you think @surfrider ?


Three very fine players who will do well come tourney time. Why do you ask me?


----------



## The Driver

Down goes South Cackalacky

Down goes South Cackalacky

Anybody can get it


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree but she is not in the same class as #21.  Against UCLA #20 was invisible.  think Uber-elite.  Who balls out when all the players on the field are unicorns.  Think My Little Pony princess ponies.


#5posterized


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> Down goes South Cackalacky
> 
> Down goes South Cackalacky
> 
> Anybody can get it


In the end they will still likely be a 1 seed.


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> In the end they will still likely be a 1 seed.


Roger that


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> Three very fine players who will do well come tourney time. Why do you ask me?


I don’t think we will be seeing one of them playing in the tournament.


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> I don’t think we will be seeing one of them playing in the tournament.


Again.  I'm not exactly sure why he is asking me about these players. Two from pep, whom I am aware there are plenty supporters and on from Az. What exactly is the question. Those two teams will do great in the tourny


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to Stanford's #20

Offensive Players of the Week Again


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1615


It's funny that she didn't do anything against UCLA.  1 shot into the side netting.  Nothing close to dangerous.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> It's funny that she didn't do anything against UCLA.  1 shot into the side netting.  Nothing close to dangerous.


You mad she ain't Canadian


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> At least #21 gave it the old college try.
> 
> View attachment 1616


We will see who gets what very shortly.  Not to mention we will see who does what in the tournament.  #21 is the truth.  Not somebody that does great against the scrubs and does very little against the heavyweights.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You mad she ain't Canadian


I'm not mad at anything.  Chatted with her dad at the game.  He comes to almost all of the home games now that he lives in LA.  I know what my player says and I'm pretty sure she qualifies as an authority on the who's who of attackers in the country.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Big Ups to Stanford's #20
> 
> Offensive Players of the Week Again


Let's see who gets the POY.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Again.  I'm not exactly sure why he is asking me about these players. Two from pep, whom I am aware there are plenty supporters and on from Az. What exactly is the question. Those two teams will do great in the tourny


Hmm.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> In the end they will still likely be a 1 seed.


You sure about that Nostradamus?


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> We will see who gets what very shortly.  Not to mention we will see who does what in the tournament.  #21 is the truth.  Not somebody that does great against the scrubs and does very little against the heavyweights.


You sound special

You sound special sitting in 3 spot with 3 points left on the table

@MakeAPlay Ucla lost to Stanford

The whole team lost


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's see who gets the POY.


You think POY is #21

You sound special


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> #5posterized


Hey pedophile how did your kid do in the matchup of California teams this weekend?  Oops I almost forgot that she never will play in one of those games.  Sorry about that idiot.


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> It's funny that she didn't do anything against UCLA.  1 shot into the side netting.  Nothing close to dangerous.


 About as funny as number 21 doing absolutely nothing against a half a dozen teams , at least this season. Of course you're going to be in her corner, she's your  daughters teammate. You are  clearly jaded, since you bleed Columbia and gold .  Will she get player of the year? Maybe. But it would be a joke. She just has all the hype.


----------



## surfrider

I look forward to the end of year awards. It will be humbling for many


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> About as funny as number 21 doing absolutely nothing against a half a dozen teams , at least this season. Of course you're going to be in her corner, she's your  daughters teammate. You are  clearly jaded, since you bleed Columbia and gold .  Will she get player of the year? Maybe. But it would be a joke. She just has all the hype.


Which games did she do absolutely nothing in?  You need to watch a little closer.  I don't really care though.  You haven't seen her printout.  I have and there is a reason that she would be the #1 pick in the NWSL draft this year.  There is a reason that Herdman wants her to play in Europe and any number of teams (Lyon included) would take her in heartbeat.

You just don't know what you don't know.  LOL


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I look forward to the end of year awards. It will be humbling for many


It won't be humbling for you because you have no expectations.  I can't wait to hear your BS then.  Which team again turtle?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You think POY is #21
> 
> You sound special


You think it is somebody else?  You sound like you are reading a script.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You sound special
> 
> You sound special sitting in 3 spot with 3 points left on the table
> 
> @MakeAPlay Ucla lost to Stanford
> 
> The whole team lost


@The Driver I didn't just start watching this thing this year.  You might want to get a little more seasoning before you start predicting awards.  You know that the national team staff was at the game right?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider and @The Driver I am looking forward to the tournament.  How about you?  LOL


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Three very fine players who will do well come tourney time. Why do you ask me?


You know why cockroach.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider @The Driver you guys sure talk about the teams of other people's players quite a bit.  How about yours?  How are they looking for the tournament?  Are they going to get a seed?  How about the all conference, all region and all American teams are they looking like they are going to get some love?  Are they going to be hosting in the first round?  How about past the first round?

@The Driver you seem to love #20 a ton is she your player?  If so we had a nice conversation on Thursday evening about how the game played out and we seemed to agree then on what we saw.

You guys are funny.  Haters make them greater!!


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider @The Driver you guys sure talk about the teams of other people's players quite a bit.  How about yours?  How are they looking for the tournament?  Are they going to get a seed?  How about the all conference, all region and all American teams are they looking like they are going to get some love?  Are they going to be hosting in the first round?  How about past the first round?


I'm going to agree with MAP with this one...why all the mystery?  Tell us who/where your dog is in this fight.  Can someone actually sh*t talk without revealing who they are rooting for?


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics

Nuff said....  Although you probably need me to explain this post....

#3DCHESS

#YOUDONTKNOWWHATYOUDONTKNOW


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I'm going to agree with MAP with this one...why all the mystery?  Tell us who/where your dog is in this fight.  Can someone actually sh*t talk without revealing who they are rooting for?





MakeAPlay said:


> http://pac-12.com/content/womens-soccer-statistics
> 
> Nuff said....  Although you probably need me to explain this post....
> 
> #3DCHESS
> 
> #YOUDONTKNOWWHATYOUDONTKNOW


You preaching from 3rd chair in the Pac12

You called me a hater lmao

I don't need you to explain NADA to me 

Good luck this week


----------



## Mystery Train

gkrent said:


> I'm going to agree with MAP with this one...why all the mystery?  Tell us who/where your dog is in this fight.  Can someone actually sh*t talk without revealing who they are rooting for?


Just from reading this thread it's pretty clear that Driver simply likes SoCal girls soccer and West Coast Women's D1 ball and gambling (entertainment purposes only).  

Oh...and Wildcats.  And down the road a bit will have a lot more in common with RickyF than he does now.  

#3dChessIsRedundant


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Just from reading this thread it's pretty clear that Driver simply likes SoCal girls soccer and West Coast Women's D1 ball and gambling (entertainment purposes only).
> 
> Oh...and Wildcats.  And down the road a bit will have a lot more in common with RickyF than he does now.
> 
> #3dChessIsRedundant


And long walks 

And Civil War Books


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> You think it is somebody else?  You sound like you are reading a script.


@MakeAPlay I still think #20 is nice


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> I'm going to agree with MAP with this one...why all the mystery?  Tell us who/where your dog is in this fight.  Can someone actually sh*t talk without revealing who they are rooting for?


I'm not about bragging about my kid.  Say what you want. MAP instantly jumps to the "your daughter sucks and you don't know shit" when in reality the one who doesn't know shit is him. I love the fact he has no clue who my kid is even though she has played with and against her for 7 years


----------



## gkrent

surfrider said:


> I'm not about bragging about my kid.  Say what you want. MAP instantly jumps to the "your daughter sucks and you don't know shit" when in reality the one who doesn't know shit is him. I love the fact he has no clue who my kid is even though she has played with and against her for 7 years


See I see just good ole' fashioned banter where you seem to take it deeply personally.   Don't want/have any stake in the banter?  Then what do you care what MAP or Driver or anyone else says about their kid or any other?

Gosh how did I get drawn into this?  Sorry to the other readers...I should stay on topic.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Gosh how did I get drawn into this?  Sorry to the other readers...I should stay on topic.


What's the topic again?


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> See I see just good ole' fashioned banter where you seem to take it deeply personally.   Don't want/have any stake in the banter?  Then what do you care what MAP or Driver or anyone else says about their kid or any other?
> 
> Gosh how did I get drawn into this?  Sorry to the other readers...I should stay on topic.


I prefer to stay on topic as well. There is a ton of great soccer being played and plenty to talk about  I don't come to this forum to be badgered about my kid or anyone else's.   I prefer to talk game but will occasionally call someone when they start spewing insults and threats to people they don't know.  Carry on


----------



## The Driver

I wear my Cup and mouth piece in here

I find it cowardly to speak ill


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> What's the topic again?


New avatar rocks, ..literally.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> Oh...and Wildcats.  And down the road a bit will have a lot more in common with RickyF than he does now.


You cant,.. and just,..wha?.......
Fill in the blanks a little, soothsayer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicknit22 said:


> About as funny as number 21 doing absolutely nothing against a half a dozen teams , at least this season. Of course you're going to be in her corner, she's your  daughters teammate. You are  clearly jaded, since you bleed Columbia and gold .  Will she get player of the year? Maybe. But it would be a joke. She just has all the hype.


I think #21 is the shit, and I happen to have finished the 9th grade, and part of 10th, so there's that.


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> And long walks
> 
> And Civil War Books


And legit BBQ.  

It took me a while, but I'm a @The Driver convert.  He grows on you, like a nicely pressed suit.  

Next year a few more of the regulars will be too.

Your girls are going places in the world.  #dadprops  

I'm even posting in the same cadence. lol


----------



## Mystery Train

Ricky Fandango said:


> You cant,.. and just,..wha?.......
> Fill in the blanks a little, soothsayer.


I'm just guessing . . .  I'll let him confirm or deny, but maybe he prefers mystery (ha).  Let's just say I think the parent section at a certain California school is going to be even more lively next year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> New avatar rocks, ..literally.


Just noticing all the recent avatar changes and feeling left out...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Just noticing all the recent avatar changes and feeling left out...


Mine is what my cutting board looks like before I make sauce.
I grow well, and therefore I eat well.

Driver will appreciate the lack of cheese.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Mine is what my cutting board looks like before I make sauce.
> I grow well, and therefore I eat well.
> 
> Driver will appreciate the lack of cheese.





Ricky Fandango said:


> Mine is what my cutting board looks like before I make sauce.
> I grow well, and therefore I eat well.
> 
> Driver will appreciate the lack of cheese.


Cheese? never that 

You never catch me lackin


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Cheese? never that
> 
> You never catch me lackin


You hate cheese, I remember.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> You hate cheese, I remember.


Remember I said I wasn't sh*t

From the gitty up


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> I'm just guessing . . .  I'll let him confirm or deny, but maybe he prefers mystery (ha).  Let's just say I think the parent section at a certain California school is going to be even more lively next year.


I dont think Big D will confirm or deny anything, ever.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> You hate cheese, I remember.


 I don't know if I can be friends with someone who hates cheese.  

Well, I can try.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Remember I said I wasn't sh*t
> 
> From the gitty up


Thats ok, I left the cheese out of the picture for you.
Im a giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I don't know if I can be friends with someone who hates cheese.
> 
> Well, I can try.


Its new avi week!


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its new avi week!


I jumped on the bandwagon...change of seasons and all.


----------



## The Driver

Like i said before 

I'm not here for the accolades and whatnot

I'm here for the celebration of the DDs 

And the ribs


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I don't know if I can be friends with someone who hates cheese.
> 
> Well, I can try.


Cheese puts me in a sh*tty mood

I don't even deal with @The Driver When HE is on that cheese


----------



## Kicknit22

MakeAPlay said:


> Which games did she do absolutely nothing in?  You need to watch a little closer.  I don't really care though.  You haven't seen her printout.  I have and there is a reason that she would be the #1 pick in the NWSL draft this year.  There is a reason that Herdman wants her to play in Europe and any number of teams (Lyon included) would take her in heartbeat.
> 
> You just don't know what you don't know.  LOL


Nothing Dumb at all about what I said.  Why are you so defensive when someone doesn't agree with you.  I mean, I know why you are "defensive minded", but geez!!  Maybe she will be #1 pick. Don't give a shit.  That doesn't prove anything. As much as I love her as a player (I would certainly want her on my squad), she's NOT the best in college. Spare me the "printout"! Or the "it's what she does off the ball" crap. She's awesome. She's an elite player. Not the best.  Hell, I'd argue your #5 is more consistent at her position, and never invisible. Want to argue that?


----------



## surfrider

Kicknit22 said:


> Nothing Dumb at all about what I said.  Why are you so defensive when someone doesn't agree with you.  I mean, I know why you are "defensive minded", but geez!!  Maybe she will be #1 pick. Don't give a shit.  That doesn't prove anything. As much as I love her as a player (I would certainly want her on my squad), she's NOT the best in college. Spare me the "printout"! Or the "it's what she does off the ball" crap. She's awesome. She's an elite player. Not the best.  Hell, I'd argue your #5 is more consistent at her position, and never invisible. Want to argue that?


Crickets even when you ridiculously put 5 into the mix     She really doesn't belong.  Sorry MAP  but it is what it is. She might. Make second team all pac12


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> You preaching from 3rd chair in the Pac12
> 
> You called me a hater lmao
> 
> I don't need you to explain NADA to me
> 
> Good luck this week


This wasn't intended for you.  I never said that you were a hater.  Show me the post and I will apologize for it.  Let's discuss where my kid's team is sitting on Monday night once the seeds have been handed out.  I'm pretty sure I will be getting a bunch of home games and my flight and hotel are already booked for Orlando.

Good luck to your player tonight.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I'm not about bragging about my kid.  Say what you want. MAP instantly jumps to the "your daughter sucks and you don't know shit" when in reality the one who doesn't know shit is him. I love the fact he has no clue who my kid is even though she has played with and against her for 7 years


I'm sorry but the memorable ones that my kid has played with and against for the last 7 years don't have dickhead parents.  No worries you know that I know that you are all talk.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Kicknit22 said:


> Nothing Dumb at all about what I said.  Why are you so defensive when someone doesn't agree with you.  I mean, I know why you are "defensive minded", but geez!!  Maybe she will be #1 pick. Don't give a shit.  That doesn't prove anything. As much as I love her as a player (I would certainly want her on my squad), she's NOT the best in college. Spare me the "printout"! Or the "it's what she does off the ball" crap. She's awesome. She's an elite player. Not the best.  Hell, I'd argue your #5 is more consistent at her position, and never invisible. Want to argue that?


You mistake me posting my evidence as me getting mad.  It will all come out in the wash.  We can debate this in 8 years after Canada has flipped the field on the US.  We can agree to disagree.

Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Crickets even when you ridiculously put 5 into the mix     She really doesn't belong.  Sorry MAP  but it is what it is. She might. Make second team all pac12


Hah you are funny.  All the hater talk you can muster won't change what is going to happen.  And I understand you being butthurt if your player played with or against mine because that means that she gave her a humbling lesson.

By the way is your player going to make the all conference team?  Will yours get offers to go play overseas AND domestically?  Is yours a dean's list STEM student?  I can feel your first world privileged Hatorade from here.  LOL


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> Hah you are funny.  All the hater talk you can muster won't change what is going to happen.  And I understand you being butthurt if your player played with or against mine because that means that she gave her a humbling lesson.
> 
> By the way is your player going to make the all conference team?  Will yours get offers to go play overseas AND domestically?  Is yours a dean's list STEM student?  I can feel your first world privileged Hatorade from here.  LOL


MAP you must be proud of your DD! I only saw your DD play a few games in club and HS and wasn't that impressed and wondered why UCLA picked her up. My DD 3 years younger abused her defensive skills back then. I am sure that wouldn't be the case these days. Your DD is playing real well and looks good 99% of the time. And her grades! Seriously you deserve to be proud - just be a bit more humble .


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> #21 is the truth.  Not somebody that does great against the scrubs and does very little against the heavyweights.


People in glass houses...


----------



## The Driver

SocalPapa said:


> People in glass houses...
> View attachment 1620


 @SocalPapa you have a number for the Stanford player


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm sorry but the memorable ones that my kid has played with and against for the last 7 years don't have dickhead parents.  No worries you know that I know that you are all talk.


Funny, You never called me dickhead the many times our paths crossed as you peacocked along the sidelines


----------



## MakeAPlay

LadiesMan217 said:


> MAP you must be proud of your DD! I only saw your DD play a few games in club and HS and wasn't that impressed and wondered why UCLA picked her up. My DD 3 years younger abused her defensive skills back then. I am sure that wouldn't be the case these days. Your DD is playing real well and looks good 99% of the time. And her grades! Seriously you deserve to be proud - just be a bit more humble .


You have a funny memory.  Every time she was on your daughter she easily shut her down.  Don't mistake taking advantage of the other girl as doing squat.  What happened when they played in the playoffs?  I know you are stoked that your player is getting a little love with the U17's but seriously she isn't in the same league bro.  That's why UCLA and Stanford didn't give your kid a sniff.  Santa Clara is okay though.  Probably will be a fringe tournament team going forward.

Great job!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Yup @LadiesMan217 County Athlete of the year, 4 time all league etc. sounds pretty $hitty.  You will be lucky if your player ever gets to the level that mine is on now.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Funny, You never called me dickhead the many times our paths crossed as you peacocked along the sidelines


Funny you never peeked your head up if you ever shared a sideline with me.  But you are a pansy so I wouldn't expect you to talk $hit to my face.  But pu$$ies like you can act tough on the internet.  Definitely not in person.  That wouldn't work out so well for you as you already know.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@LadiesMan217 this is what happened when they were 1v1

http://old.ocvarsity.com/articles/chargers-81496-toro-aquila.html

I will quote it for you..

McCullough’s value to the Chargers (1-0-1) was evidenced in the final minutes. The dangerous D’Aquila entered the box with space, and the UCLA commit broke up the JSerra (1-0-1) scoring opportunity with a clean tackle."

Every time they were one on one somebody with your last name lost.  Lucky for you Santa Clara doesn't play UCLA every year....


----------



## MakeAPlay

I really like this one though because your player admits she likes the Baker Bros and their kickball.  I wonder do they know how much you talk $hit about them?

http://old.ocvarsity.com/articles/aquila-87276-game-goal.html

I will quote the relevant line again..

The Santa Clara-committed sophomore fits right in with JSerra’s direct style of play. The Lions quickly move the ball from the backline or midfield up to the forwards to turn and go for the goal.

“I like playing more direct because if you’re not attacking, you’re not going to win,” D’Aquila said. “The more chances we get on goal, the more chance we have of scoring and the more chance we have of winning. When we have quick forwards up top, it puts a lot of pressure on the other team to be able to keep up with us, and that direct play allows us to really put our forwards to use, which is a lot of fun.”

ROTFLMAO.  Keep complaining about kickball while having your kid play it.  Plenty of time to learn how to play possession with the YNT.  That is if she keeps getting called into camps.  They do like kickball though....


----------



## MakeAPlay

I like this one too Tom.

https://www.baseball-reference.com/bullpen/Tom_D’Aquila


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Funny, You never called me dickhead the many times our paths crossed as you peacocked along the sidelines


I wish that you had said something so that I could have mitch slapped you!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

@LadiesMan217 great career numbers bro.  .227 in "A" ball is tearing it up.

http://www.thebaseballcube.com/players/profile.asp?P=Tom-daquila


----------



## gkrent




----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


>


Tabernacle


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> @LadiesMan217 this is what happened when they were 1v1
> 
> http://old.ocvarsity.com/articles/chargers-81496-toro-aquila.html
> 
> I will quote it for you..
> 
> McCullough’s value to the Chargers (1-0-1) was evidenced in the final minutes. The dangerous D’Aquila entered the box with space, and the UCLA commit broke up the JSerra (1-0-1) scoring opportunity with a clean tackle."
> 
> Every time they were one on one somebody with your last name lost.  Lucky for you Santa Clara doesn't play UCLA every year....


Quick someone call an ambulance, because Ladiesman got burned!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Cue the midget in a sidecar.


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> Quick someone call an ambulance, because Ladiesman got burned!


They just amputated my leg.


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups to

All the DDs doing the Books and Soccer
At the same Damn Time

Playing against the Best Womens Soccer player on the Planet/Country/County

Hold the Canadian Bacon and the Maple Syrup


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara up 1 - 0 over USD 18 minutes in....


----------



## gkrent

Lion Eyes said:


> Santa Clara up 1 - 0 over USD 18 minutes in....


Was kind of hoping for a tie here but it’s not looking good


----------



## surfrider

Nice win for Arizona tonight. Looking forward to UCLA V USC tomorrrow. Which offense can find a way to break down the opposing D.  Both of which are outstanding


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> I really like this one though because your player admits she likes the Baker Bros and their kickball.  I wonder do they know how much you talk $hit about them?......


The may not. But I can assure you they know of one player/parent who did - direct.   (but that's another story for another thread).

As it pertains to D1....any youth coach who questions why a player would be interested/desire/want to play/attend at a University that produces more Nobel Peace and Pulitzer prizes than championships tells me & other smart players/parents all they need to know

Check.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Nice win for Arizona tonight. Looking forward to UCLA V USC tomorrrow. Which offense can find a way to break down the opposing D.  Both of which are outstanding


Me too. I'll admit that I am biased because I know her personally, but I wish Cromwell would let Sheehan loose again. Earlier in the season, when Sheehan was given more freedom to go to goal and score, it really opened up the offense. I think there is too much emphasis on Mace to do the majority of the scoring.

Sheehan has a howitzer in both her left and right foot and she's incredibly strong and physical. She's also pretty darn good at shaking defenders and creating space for herself. I don't know what she has been told her role is but it seems like she's had the reigns pulled in a bit since conference play started and lately, she hasn't started as much as she was earlier on in the season.

Turning Sheehan loose will open up more opportunities for others.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Was kind of hoping for a tie here but it’s not looking good


Pepp doesn't want to back into the championship. The ladies need to go in and get what is rightfully theirs. I know they know this and expect them to take care of business on a Saturday.


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Pepp doesn't want to back into the championship. The ladies need to go in and get what is rightfully theirs. I know they know this and expect them to take care of business on a Saturday.


So I'm putting @SpeedK1llz down for a 3 piece combo meal on Saturday 

With a pitcher of RIGHTFULLY THEIRS


----------



## The Driver

If Pepps orders the 3 piece 

That leaves Portland left hungry 

@SpeedK1llz you a bad host


----------



## surfrider

SpeedK1llz said:


> Me too. I'll admit that I am biased because I know her personally, but I wish Cromwell would let Sheehan loose again. Earlier in the season, when Sheehan was given more freedom to go to goal and score, it really opened up the offense. I think there is too much emphasis on Mace to do the majority of the scoring.
> 
> Sheehan has a howitzer in both her left and right foot and she's incredibly strong and physical. She's also pretty darn good at shaking defenders and creating space for herself. I don't know what she has been told her role is but it seems like she's had the reigns pulled in a bit since conference play started and lately, she hasn't started as much as she was earlier on in the season.
> 
> Turning Sheehan loose will open up more opportunities for others.


I suspect to see Sheehan very involved tonight. Her strength will be needed to break down a very physically strong Trojan back line. What is the status of Fleming tonight. They announced rosters for friendlies next week which usually means camps have started


----------



## The Driver

Pookie says if UCLA let's the UCLAs 

#2 get quality touches 

It's a wrap like Pita

#21 don't have enough meat on her sammich for USC

If they 
They being UCLA 

Tries to show off the convert

It a wrap like a tortilla


----------



## The Driver

What are the chances of someone throwing up today

Blame it on THE CHESSE 

or being extinct


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay aka Earl

That gas you feel

It's  pre throw up anxiety 

Better off throwing up Earl

On some if you don't 

You might $hit yourself


----------



## SpeedK1llz

https://goo.gl/images/fbTrhO


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay aka Earl
> 
> That gas you feel
> 
> It's  pre throw up anxiety
> 
> Better off throwing up Earl
> 
> On some if you don't
> 
> You might $hit yourself


Your interest in MAP's regurgitation story is bordering on fetish.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> Your interest in MAP's regurgitation story is bordering on fetish.


No but you thinking it is after being confused that she was a Socal Gal remember but

Remember when you remembered 
All the touchdowns and Gatorade 

Don't fetish me 

I just thought @SpeedK1llz and what's rightfully theirs speech was 

Wack


----------



## turftoe

Colorado finishes 2-0 v Utah

Oregon State bumped Oregon 1-0 yesterday 

AZ over ASU 2-1 

Big games tonight


----------



## LASTMAN14

Looking forward to the UCLA vs. USC game. Gonna pour a cold adult beverage or two.


----------



## Kicker4Life

LASTMAN14 said:


> Looking forward to the UCLA vs. USC game. Gonna pour a cold adult beverage or two.


Need to hijack someone’s PAC 12 subscription so I can watch!  Need something entertaining to compliment my new case of Pliney the Elder


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Need to hijack someone’s PAC 12 subscription so I can watch!  Need something entertaining to compliment my new case of Pliney the Elder


Did you say case!!!! Dude, that's like gold!!!!


----------



## SpeedK1llz

LASTMAN14 said:


> Did you say case!!!! Dude, that's like gold!!!!


Thats like $100!


----------



## Kicker4Life

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thats like $100!


Pretty close and worth EVERY penny!!!


----------



## LASTMAN14

SpeedK1llz said:


> Thats like $100!


Pliney have become a tough beer to find.


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> Yup @LadiesMan217 County Athlete of the year, 4 time all league etc. sounds pretty $hitty.  You will be lucky if your player ever gets to the level that mine is on now.


You're such a douche.  In your effort to try and ridicule and make fun of a young lady, you dug up an old article describing a game where the young lady you are making fun of had a great game and scored twice on your daughter. You are so egocentric that the main takeaway for you in the game is that one time towards the end where the young lady who was destroying your daughters team made a nice move and your daughter intervened to prevent her from getting a hat trick and preserve the tie. 
Do you even hear yourself?


----------



## turftoe

Duke over Virginia 1-0

Virginia dominates first half but comes up empty as Duke responds in 2nd and moves on 

Any predictions for the 2 big PAC12 games this evening?

Cal v Stanford 

USC v UCLA

I think Stanford gets a win, but close

I think the game in Westwood comes down to the backline and GK play dealing w each other's talented attackers.

PAC12 Network is good stuff


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to all the Support Systems

Fair Play to all the DDs this weekend


turftoe said:


> Any predictions for the 2 big PAC12 games this evening?


Pookie and Ray Ray got it like this
For Entertainment purposes only of course 

Stanford - 2

Ucla +1


----------



## CaliKlines

turftoe said:


> Duke over Virginia 1-0
> 
> Virginia dominates first half but comes up empty as Duke responds in 2nd and moves on


State drops a tough one to the Tar Heels 1-0. An even contest in the first half, and State really put the pressure on in the second. 2 dubious non-calls in the box on a handball and foul. The 2nd half Tar Heel goal was a well-earned strike of beauty though. Duke and UNC for ACC title on Sunday. If Duke plays like they did in the 1st half tonight against the Cavs, the Tar Heels will take home the hardware.


----------



## Mystery Train

Great game going on at Drake stadium. UCLA starting to gel in the second half. #5 with the calm finish to get the Bruins started.  SC battling to the end, but looks like they will do well to get a draw...

Rodriguez beasting  out..,


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> Great game going on at Drake stadium. UCLA starting to gel in the second half. #5 with the calm finish to get the Bruins started.  SC battling to the end, but looks like they will do well to get a draw...


This one deserves a clear outcome.


----------



## Mystery Train

OT...


----------



## Kicker4Life

DeMelo having a game as well!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Mystery Train said:


> OT...


Cool. More adult beverages. And K4L can pop open another Pliny the Elder.


----------



## Mystery Train

Golden Goal for the Bruins!


----------



## LASTMAN14

LASTMAN14 said:


> Cool. More adult beverages. And K4L can pop open another Pliny the Elder.


Dang, I just opened my C-!


----------



## Mystery Train

Great game.  Fair result


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups UCLA

Rest and hydrate


----------



## turftoe

great finish in Westwood - love seeing that huge crowd for women's college soccer

Maybe someday that'll be the norm

Agree w the comment about Duke above

Stanford dominated Cal, but didn't show much for it on the scoreboard


----------



## KidGretzky25

This is the second time I've seen HM #16 for UCLA in person. She is no doubt one of the best players in the country. There aren't many players with her speed, skill, strength, and IQ. AR #7 for the Bruins was blowing by USC's left back the entire 2nd half. It was obvious what Cromwell's adjustment was in the 2nd half.
Great game by two great teams. UCLA was the better team in the 2nd half and OT. 
#saynotokickball


----------



## MakeAPlay

LASTMAN14 said:


> Pliney have become a tough beer to find.


Toronado in North Park  has it on tap all the time.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> People in glass houses...
> View attachment 1620


Oh you mean that foul?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Crickets even when you ridiculously put 5 into the mix     She really doesn't belong.  Sorry MAP  but it is what it is. She might. Make second team all pac12


Pretty sure she was the best player on the field last night.  The $C defenders aren't even close.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I love it when a show gets put on and a bunch of dumba$$es look dumber.

Right @surfrider and @LadiesMan217 and most of all sweetsplat aka @push_up .  Pennywise, Bozo and Krusty the clown trio.  

@LadiesMan217 maybe your player can put on a show like that on queue.  Oops sorry I forgot that she isn't going to be playing P5 soccer so the games aren't televised so she will never have a chance too.  I hope that college isn't too eye opening for your player.  Mine has several backups with better accolades than are on your players resume.  You might want to think about that the next time you are feeling frisky because your kid got to play in the late second half of a YNT game.


----------



## surfrider

Congrats on Nice game Lavar


----------



## MakeAPlay

Good luck to the Waves, the Aztecs and the Broncos today!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Congrats on Nice game Lavar


Weak.  How does the crow taste numbnuts?


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Weak.  How does the crow taste numbnuts?


**disclaimer** I refrain from entering the Forum artillery fire who are pro/anti Map.

But dang....your girl was straight up BOSS last night, and it was really cool to see


----------



## LASTMAN14

Zerodenero said:


> **disclaimer** I refrain from entering the Forum artillery fire who are pro/anti Map.
> 
> But dang....your girl was straight up BOSS last night, and it was really cool to see


Very nice goal from the central defender moving into the attack.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> **disclaimer** I refrain from entering the Forum artillery fire who are pro/anti Map.
> 
> But dang....your girl was straight up BOSS last night, and it was really cool to see


Free advise, never post crap about a starting UCLA player who also happens to be on the U20 YNT.

It’s called bulletin board material!


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Weak.  How does the crow taste numbnuts?


What crow would that be?  You were wrong on your prediction about 5 straight loses and you were wrong when you turtles back in and said USC would only win two of there last 5.  I was very entertained last night and felt the result was fair. UCLA Took over the game in the second half and got the deserved result which was not a surprise to me.  So if I should be eating crow I'd like to know why


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> **disclaimer** I refrain from entering the Forum artillery fire who are pro/anti Map.
> 
> But dang....your girl was straight up BOSS last night, and it was really cool to see


Yea


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> What crow would that be?  You were wrong on your prediction about 5 straight loses and you were wrong when you turtles back in and said USC would only win two of there last 5.  I was very entertained last night and felt the result was fair. UCLA Took over the game in the second half and got the deserved result which was not a surprise to me.  So if I should be eating crow I'd like to know why


You just don't know what you don't know do you Pennywise?  I will let you ponder it.  $C's centerbacks looked like children in comparison.  She even had one of them scaredto step to her because of her speed. 

You are too easy.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> **disclaimer** I refrain from entering the Forum artillery fire who are pro/anti Map.
> 
> But dang....your girl was straight up BOSS last night, and it was really cool to see


She will appreciate the love ZD.  I can't wait to see what little ZD does next year.  Those elite east coast schools love their Cali girls and several are doing extremely well and getting the best education money can buy to boot!


----------



## soccer661

Agree with ZD....#5 was fantastic last night...love how she took it into her own hands to run that ball up the middle, catch everyone off guard expecting her to pass & get a shot off & score....I have two that are playing defense as well, so I always cheer extra hard when a defender gets a goal!! Really nice to see that happen once in a while-- big kudos to her & the team! Have friends DD's that play on both sides, so tough loss for a very talented USC team as well but wow what a game!


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You just don't know what you don't know do you Pennywise?  I will let you ponder it.  $C's centerbacks looked like children in comparison.  She even had one of them scaredto step to her because of her speed.
> 
> You are too easy.


I still don't get what that has to do with me. Yes your kid had the Red Sea parted for her and took a decent shot which the keeper probably should have gotten too. What's your point


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves over Portland 2-0 at the half.
So far it is as one sided as it sounds...


----------



## Bad Hombre

surfrider said:


> I still don't get what that has to do with me. Yes your kid had the Red Sea parted for her and took a decent shot which the keeper probably should have gotten too. What's your point


Oh I agree. Sammy Jo would have made a difference in last night's game and the Stanford game as well.


----------



## surfrider

Bad Hombre said:


> Oh I agree. Sammy Jo would have made a difference in last night's game and the Stanford game as well.


????


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Agree with ZD....#5 was fantastic last night...love how she took it into her own hands to run that ball up the middle, catch everyone off guard expecting her to pass & get a shot off & score....I have two that are playing defense as well, so I always cheer extra hard when a defender gets a goal!! Really nice to see that happen once in a while-- big kudos to her & the team! Have friends DD's that play on both sides, so tough loss for a very talented USC team as well but wow what a game!


 I agree with you both teams played extremely hard and it was an excellent game to watch. I am a little worried about what will happen when you're playing to riches our final destination because she would be an upgrade at her position compared to her school's current situation. Good luck to you  and continued good luck to your daughter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I still don't get what that has to do with me. Yes your kid had the Red Sea parted for her and took a decent shot which the keeper probably should have gotten too. What's your point


You are such a clown. I love that you struggle to explain your position! Don't you wish your kid was half as good as mine!

It really must've killed you to have to be around my kids greatness with how shitty your kid is!


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> ????


He's just clowning you and your stupidity. Maybe someday you will get it. I doubt it though.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Santa Clara over BYU 4-3 final 
Santa Clara to the dance....


----------



## Lion Eyes

Waves beat Portland 4-0 Champions of the West Coast Conference....


----------



## soccer661

Congrats Pepperdine!!! Santa Clara as well!
Happy for you guys!
Going to be a great tournament...


----------



## Bad Hombre

surfrider said:


> ????


Is this your way of asking a question? What part of my statement don't you understand?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

The Driver said:


> So I'm putting @SpeedK1llz down for a 3 piece combo meal on Saturday
> 
> With a pitcher of RIGHTFULLY THEIRS


Waves were hungry and went for the 4 piece instead. Left Portland some half eaten slaw...


----------



## MakeAPlay

@SocalPapa I have to give you credit for calling it.  Cat is likely to get PAC 12 offensive player of the year.  $C and Cal helped her cause.  You were right.  She handled the regular season very well.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Pretty sure she was the best player on the field last night.  The $C defenders aren't even close.


Dude, you are truly delusional and disrespectful to your DDs teammates.  For you to claim your kid is the best player on the pitch when Matulich, Sanches, Rodriguez and Mace all had more imoact,  #5 touched the ball 28 times and turned it over 12.  Matulich was dynamic throughout the game...Sanchez and Rodriguez were decisive in the second half and Mace was Mace.  The only time they called your kids name in the second half was when she pulled up injured with out contact.  Keep on going Lavar  Your kids teammates will eventually read your spew


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You are such a clown. I love that you struggle to explain your position! Don't you wish your kid was half as good as mine!
> 
> It really must've killed you to have to be around my kids greatness with how shitty your kid is!


Whose the f-ing clown...I stated my point very clearly and you aren't intelligent enough o know when you are being called out on the stupid shit you spew... Man up


----------



## gkrent

WCC Champs!!!  Party time!  

Tournament will be that much tougher without #9.  Hope Ricky Jr. will be cleared next week!!!


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> WCC Champs!!!  Party time!
> 
> Tournament will be that much tougher without #9.  Hope Ricky Jr. will be cleared next week!!!


Pepp has no Ricky Jr. Listed 

English please like you a$$holes tell me


----------



## Bad Hombre

gkrent said:


> WCC Champs!!!  Party time!
> 
> Tournament will be that much tougher without #9.  Hope Ricky Jr. will be cleared next week!!!


What happened to #9? She's a very talented freshman.


----------



## Bad Hombre

surfrider said:


> Dude, you are truly delusional and disrespectful to your DDs teammates.  For you to claim your kid is the best player on the pitch when Matulich, Sanches, Rodriguez and Mace all had more imoact,  #5 touched the ball 28 times and turned it over 12.  Matulich was dynamic throughout the game...Sanchez and Rodriguez were decisive in the second half and Mace was Mace.  The only time they called your kids name in the second half was when she pulled up injured with out contact.  Keep on going Lavar  Your kids teammates will eventually read your spew


You are a colossal a$$hole. What kind of person would take the time to spew stats that are only meant to be inflammatory? Who is your player? Obviously she ain't shit and is an underperforming embarrassment to yourself, otherwise you wouldn't be so jealous and petty.


----------



## surfrider

Bad Hombre said:


> You are a colossal a$$hole. What kind of person would take the time to spew stats that are only meant to be inflammatory? Who is your player? Obviously she ain't shit and is an underperforming embarrassment to yourself, otherwise you wouldn't be so jealous and petty.


Not jealous or petty. Just can't stand f-ing idiots who exaggerate their kids accomplishments at the expense of all others that are just as accomplished. Then take it another step to tell others their kids suck even though he has no idea who those kids are. It's a pretty documentable form of his narcissistic behavior.  If that makes me a colloidal asshole then I'll own that


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> What are the chances of someone throwing up today
> 
> Blame it on THE CHESSE
> 
> or being extinct


Culture, get some. Pun intended.









I was born knowing how to cut the cheese.


----------



## LadiesMan217

surfrider said:


> Not jealous or petty. Just can't stand f-ing idiots who exaggerate their kids accomplishments at the expense of all others that are just as accomplished. Then take it another step to tell others their kids suck even though he has no idea who those kids are. It's a pretty documentable form of his narcissistic behavior.  If that makes me a colloidal asshole then I'll own that


Just let it go - it is a forum and obviously this person has to live through their child. Been taking jabs at me without even know whom my kid is. And taking jabs at the father of that kid. So funny.


----------



## surfrider

LadiesMan217 said:


> Just let it go - it is a forum and obviously this person has to live through their child. Been taking jabs at me without even know whom my kid is. And taking jabs at the father of that kid. So funny.


Maybe I should.  I'm a fan of the game, and his kid.  He is just a world class dickhead


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Culture, get some. Pun intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was born knowing how to cut the cheese.


Bland


----------



## The Driver

@Ricky Fandango positive thoughts toward your player 

Quick return


----------



## LadiesMan217

surfrider said:


> Maybe I should.  I'm a fan of the game, and his kid.  He is just a world class dickhead


I am too. I honestly think her/his DD has stepped it up and it truly one of the best players. I was complimenting the player and her academics saying they should be proud.


----------



## The Driver

This regular season of women's soccer was Real

Big Ups to all the Support Systems 

Good luck in the Boogie


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LadiesMan217 said:


> I am too. I honestly think her/his DD has stepped it up and it truly one of the best players. I was complimenting the player and her academics saying they should be proud.


MaP begs for it.
Not saying its a bad or good thing, its just the way it is.
It adds to the flavor of the socal soccer women's soccer thread dish.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @Ricky Fandango positive thoughts toward your player
> 
> Quick return


And I sure want to add prayers for #9, who is not my kid, but a special player, and a big part of Waves success this season.


----------



## The Driver

The Ricky Jr post threw me off

My Bad 

Prayers for the Pepp Fam Bam and #9


----------



## The Driver

@Mystery Train now you want to talk fetish 

Butt naked mock bracketing 

And I got an extra hour to get my brackets on

Oh and when #5 when to the sideline and gulped down the  cups of Gatorade

She didn't call Earl 

Big Ups again @MakeAPlay 

Your player did well


----------



## Fact

surfrider said:


> Maybe I should.  I'm a fan of the game, and his kid.  He is just a world class dickhead


I put the He/she loser on ignore and could not be happier.


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> The Ricky Jr post threw me off
> 
> My Bad
> 
> Prayers for the Pepp Fam Bam and #9


I apologize for the wording of my post.  I was addressing both #6 and #9.


----------



## gkrent

Selection show today at 1:30 PST!!


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I apologize for the wording of my post.  I was addressing both #6 and #9.


It's all good


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Where did you find that on the NCAA site?


I saw it on Twitter :-D  https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/927587011531345920


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> I saw it on Twitter :-D  https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/927587011531345920


Thanks, I found it. Thats why I deleted my post. You were so quick you got the info up anyways.


----------



## The Driver

I wonder who Pepp will host


----------



## gkrent

Here's the complete list:  http://www.ncaa.com/news/ncaa/article/2017-09-06/2017-fall-championships-selections


----------



## goal123

The Driver said:


> I wonder who Pepp will host


I will predict Pep will host Arizona


----------



## gkrent

goal123 said:


> I will predict Pep will host Arizona


 So does Chris Henderson at All White Kit.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> So does Chris Henderson at All White Kit.


T
If that turns out to be true, that's not quite the favorable first round match up I was hoping for...


----------



## gkrent

goal123 said:


> I will predict Pep will host Arizona


Pepperdine will host Fullerton


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine will host Fullerton


I think Pepperdine should have got the 4 seed over Princeton, but it is what it is.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Pepperdine will host Fullerton


Fullerton will be a formidable opponent. Not to look past them but Virginia isn't exactly looking so great either...


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Fullerton will be a formidable opponent. Not to look past them but Virginia isn't exactly looking so great either...


I think these conference formats where they run a tournament to see who gets to go to the dance is kind of weird, and I feel oddly sad for UCI


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Fullerton will be a formidable opponent. Not to look past them but Virginia isn't exactly looking so great either...


In the tourney there are no walk overs, especially after the first round.


----------



## gkrent

SpeedK1llz said:


> Fullerton will be a formidable opponent. Not to look past them but Virginia isn't exactly looking so great either...


 I mean if you really want to go there...the team *after* Virginia and after *that* team are both monsters.


----------



## surfrider

California with 7 teams in the tournament. Not too shabby


----------



## on d-fense

gkrent said:


> I think these conference formats where they run a tournament to see who gets to go to the dance is kind of weird, and I feel oddly sad for UCI


Why feel sad for Irvine?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> I mean if you really want to go there...the team *after* Virginia and after *that* team are both monsters.


Nobody would love a rematch with UCLA more than me but Pepp has their work cut out for them.

If you want to talk about a cake walk to the sweet 16, UCLA has got it...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Nobody would love a rematch with UCLA more than me but Pepp has their work cut out for them.
> 
> If you want to talk about a cake walk to the sweet 16, UCLA has got it...


Not a cake walk, but if you compare it with the others, then yeah.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

How did Virginia get a three seed?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not a cake walk, but if you compare it with the others, then yeah.


I think the tie with St Marys really hurt Pep in the seeding.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did Virginia get a three seed?


How about FSU???


----------



## The Driver

This just in

Everyone will use the same size balls

It's all Gucci yall 

Congrats to those who gets to pick a dancing dress


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> This just in
> 
> Everyone will use the same size balls
> 
> It's all Gucci yall
> 
> Congrats to those who gets to pick a dancing dress


I just put you on my cheese log Christmas list.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> How did Virginia get a three seed?


Yeah, what is RPI for anyway?  Guidance?


----------



## gkrent

on d-fense said:


> Why feel sad for Irvine?


Because they won Big West.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Yeah, what is RPI for anyway?  Guidance?


The top 8 RPI seeds went exactly as they finished yesterday.  Actually odd for that to happen but no real complaints here. Good luck to Pepperdine.  I would love to see them again.  I hope that they don't  sleep on the team in front of them.  Virginia is no joke either so I hope that they take it one game at a time.


----------



## full90

USC got the highest RPI opponent in Eastern Wash (87 RPI), pepperdine the next highest, CSF (94) and UCLA got the lowest, SDSU (80 RPI). Isn't UCLA the highest seed? Shouldn't they get CSF, and Pepperdine get SDSU? 
Pepperdine, a non seeded team got the easiest (RPI wise) game. What exactly is the benefit of the seed?


----------



## full90

And Colorado got a gift. While on the west coast cal has to play santa clara...colorado plays Denver (rpi 225!!!!!!!)


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> And Colorado got a gift. While on the west coast cal has to play santa clara...colorado plays Denver (rpi 225!!!!!!!)


I agree but that was a travel matchup.  First round is all about money.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> In the tourney there are no walk overs, especially after the first round.


Except for Cal...


----------



## The Driver

I won't shed a tear for anyone who didn't make it in

If you bought a dress before you were asked to the dance

That's on YOU

Big Ups to all the gals with a date


----------



## The Driver

And for those who didn't pre order your dresses

Big Ups you gonna look sharp as a Rat turd 

Anyways


----------



## on d-fense

gkrent said:


> Because they won Big West.


They won the Big West on the last game of the season in a "winner take all" for 1st place. Loser drops to 4th. Rematch a week later in conference tourney semis and different game. Winner to tourney "ship" and Fullerton notched the win. Irvine came up big in the wrong game.


----------



## gkrent

on d-fense said:


> They won the Big West on the last game of the season in a "winner take all" for 1st place. Loser drops to 4th. Rematch a week later in conference tourney semis and different game. Winner to tourney "ship" and Fullerton notched the win. Irvine came up big in the wrong game.


Are you a Fullerton parent?


----------



## on d-fense

gkrent said:


> Are you a Fullerton parent?


Makes sense, but props to UCI. Both teams were 1& 2 ranked in conf for offense and defense so it could've gone either way.


----------



## surfrider

So I get the whole "keep em close to save dough", but shipping Wazoo to Central Florida????? Whats up with that?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> So I get the whole "keep em close to save dough", but shipping Wazoo to Central Florida????? Whats up with that?


They try to avoid conference rematches until the sweet 16.  They figured that Wazzu wouldn't mind because they were just happy to be in and have the $$$ being from a P5 conference.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://pac-12.com/article/2017/11/06/seven-pac-12-womens-soccer-teams-ncaa-tournament-bound


"Thirty-one conferences were granted automatic bids for the 2017 championship, while the remaining 33 teams were selected at-large. The top-16 teams are seeded and conference teams cannot play each other in the first- or second-rounds. When pairing teams, the committee follows geographic proximity parameters. The top 16 teams will host and all other sites were selected for the first-round to create the least number of flights."


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> http://pac-12.com/article/2017/11/06/seven-pac-12-womens-soccer-teams-ncaa-tournament-bound
> 
> 
> "Thirty-one conferences were granted automatic bids for the 2017 championship, while the remaining 33 teams were selected at-large. The top-16 teams are seeded and conference teams cannot play each other in the first- or second-rounds. When pairing teams, the committee follows geographic proximity parameters. The top 16 teams will host and all other sites were selected for the first-round to create the least number of flights."


So what determines the top 16 teams?  Not RPI, apparently.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> So what determines the top 16 teams?  Not RPI, apparently.


RPI is a bad indicator of which teams are the top teams.  Look I think that Pepperdine should have gotten a #4 seed.  They didn't get it but have an excellent chance to prove that they deserve it.  If they get past Fullerton they are going to get a chance to play an outstanding Virginia team and then if they win they get to come back to LA!  If they got the #4 seed they would be playing in North Carolina a week earlier.  All they have to do is take care of business and prove it on the field.  It's crunch time now.  I suggest that they worry about the team in front of them and not their seeding...


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> I suggest that they worry about the team in front of them and not their seeding...


Oh I'm sure those young women are razor focused on the next game...its me the crazy parent who's all bent out of shape about the seeding


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Oh I'm sure those young women are razor focused on the next game...its me the crazy parent who's all bent out of shape about the seeding


I am sure that they are focused.  They have a real opportunity in front of them.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> RPI is a bad indicator of which teams are the top teams.  Look I think that Pepperdine should have gotten a #4 seed.  They didn't get it but have an excellent chance to prove that they deserve it.  If they get past Fullerton they are going to get a chance to play an outstanding Virginia team and then if they win they get to come back to LA!  If they got the #4 seed they would be playing in North Carolina a week earlier.  All they have to do is take care of business and prove it on the field.  It's crunch time now.  I suggest that they worry about the team in front of them and not their seeding...


After the first round, aren't all of the 2nd, 3rd and quarterfinal games in our quadrant hosted by UCLA?


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> After the first round, aren't all of the 2nd, 3rd and quarterfinal games in our quadrant hosted by UCLA?


Yes.  As long as they aren't upset in the first round.  All of the teams will head to LA.  I'm sure most won't be upset about getting to spend the early fall in West LA.

That was my point.  It works out the same for Pepperdine.  They get to sleep in their own beds while Virginia has to stay in a hotel.  It's better than getting the #4 seed and having to head to North Carolina!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Personally I think that Pepperdine got hooked up!  They basically get to play Virginia at home in front of their fans if they win.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/Rankings/College_Rankings/NCAA_DI_WOMEN/web/rankings/ncaa/di_women.aspx

Pepperdine is ranked higher than Virginia in the latest poll....


----------



## The Driver

I thought Pepp plays Fullerton


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> I thought Pepp plays Fullerton


That is quite a thought.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> That is quite a thought.


Yep


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Personally I think that Pepperdine got hooked up!  They basically get to play Virginia at home in front of their fans *if they win.*


Either Fullerton or Pepperdine will play Virginia or whoever Virginia is playing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Either Fullerton or Pepperdine will play Virginia or whoever Virginia is playing.


I am glad that you were paying attention.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://woso-stats.tk/college/2017/conferences

Looks like the PAC 12 had the highest winning percentage.  Let's see who the tournament says is the best conference.


----------



## outside!

MakeAPlay said:


> Personally I think that Pepperdine got hooked up!  They basically get to play Virginia at home in front of their fans if they win.


Pepperdine will get to show off their amazing field location and their crappy, rusty temporary stands. At least the baseball stadium is nice. Maybe they can't afford to dig out that hillside and make nice seating for the soccer field. Oh well, it's just a women's sport, and women don't matter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> Pepperdine will get to show off their amazing field location and their crappy, rusty temporary stands. At least the baseball stadium is nice. Maybe they can't afford to dig out that hillside and make nice seating for the soccer field. Oh well, it's just a women's sport, and women don't matter.


With what they charge for tuition I think that they can afford it.  If not all they have to do is sell off two plots of land and they will have about 20 million to build some new facilities...


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> With what they charge for tuition I think that they can afford it.  If not all they have to do is sell off two plots of land and they will have about 20 million to build some new facilities...


True...but building anything in the Bu is a be-yach to say the least. They gonna need more than $20 just to pay off the Nimbys.


----------



## outside!

Zerodenero said:


> True...but building anything in the Bu is a be-yach to say the least. They gonna need more than $20 just to pay off the Nimbys.


The way the field is located, it is hard to imagine that anyone off campus would even be able to notice the change.


----------



## Zerodenero

outside! said:


> The way the field is located, it is hard to imagine that anyone off campus would even be able to notice the change.


Nuff respect, but I'd guess you don't have to deal with Nimbys.

All good - Go Pep!!


----------



## Swoosh

To the victor the spoils:

http://pac-12.com/article/2017/11/07/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-all-conference-honors


----------



## The Driver

Swoosh said:


> To the victor the spoils:
> 
> http://pac-12.com/article/2017/11/07/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-all-conference-honors


I like that Stanford #21


----------



## GoWest

P5 conferences flexing depth (and commitment) to the women's game. Love it!

SEC, ACC and Pac12 combined placed 24 (24!) teams in the dance.

Big10 and Big12 placed combined 10.

WCC down this year with only Santa Clara and Pepperdine. BYU tanked big time.


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> I like that Stanford #21


#20 I was in a different region lmao


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.wccsports.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/110717aaa.html

Congrats @Ricky Fandango .  Your kid got robbed.  She should have made the first team.  Curious that there are only 2 defenders on the 1st team.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> http://www.wccsports.com/sports/w-soccer/spec-rel/110717aaa.html
> 
> Congrats @Ricky Fandango .  Your kid got robbed.  She should have made the first team.  Curious that there are only 2 defenders on the 1st team.


She didnt get robbed.
Holding mids usually dont have the numbers or star power.
Bri Visalli got player of the year and deserves every inch of it.
Keeper of the year to BP, who imho is as good as anyone out there, and Hailey Harbison is a special outside back.

Its a team game, and her team had a great regular season.
Post season up next.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> She didnt get robbed.
> Holding mids usually dont have the numbers or star power.
> Bri Visalli got player of the year and deserves every inch of it.
> Keeper of the year to BP, who imho is as good as anyone out there, and Hailey Harbison is a special outside back.
> 
> Its a team game, and her team had a great regular season.
> Post season up next.


That's great and all but BV was MIA against UCLA but but CS.  HH was decent.  BP deserved what she got.  Good luck on Saturday.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> With what they charge for tuition I think that they can afford it.  If not all they have to do is sell off two plots of land and they will have about 20 million to build some new facilities...


I'd go for a reliable live stream at this point...


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> I like that Stanford #21


Baller. No doubt.


----------



## timmyh

Swoosh said:


> To the victor the spoils:
> 
> http://pac-12.com/article/2017/11/07/pac-12-announces-womens-soccer-all-conference-honors


That's odd.  I was repeatedly assured by someone that the best player in college at her position would, at a minimum, make 1st team in her own conference.  I demand a recount.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> I'd go for a reliable live stream at this point...


BYU does it better than anyone in the conference, and possibly the country.
At least on the technical side. Their broadcast team is typical homer gomer.
Santa Clara has the best play by play/ analyst Ive heard anywhere in womens college soccer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> BYU does it better than anyone in the conference, and possibly the country.
> At least on the technical side. Their broadcast team is typical homer gomer.
> Santa Clara has the best play by play/ analyst Ive heard anywhere in womens college soccer.


I dont know who the guy is in Santa Clara that hosts their broadcasts, but he's a real pro.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> BYU does it better than anyone in the conference, and possibly the country.
> At least on the technical side. Their broadcast team is typical homer gomer.
> Santa Clara has the best play by play/ analyst Ive heard anywhere in womens college soccer.


Not really a fair comparison as BYU technically doesn't just stream. That is their television feed.  Way more professional and produced for television first and stream second.  But yes they are in a league of their own


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Not really a fair comparison as BYU technically doesn't just stream. That is their television feed.  Way more professional and produced for television first and stream second.  But yes they are in a league of their own


Exactly. They have their own network.
The broadcast is great, but the broadcast team is just ok.


----------



## MakeAPlay

My College Cup has 3 PAC 12 teams in it.  I hope that I am wrong about one of them.  After watching the ACC championship game 1.5 times I just don't think that UNC or Duke are better than the top 3 PAC 12 teams.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> My College Cup has 3 PAC 12 teams in it.  I hope that I am wrong about one of them.  After watching the ACC championship game 1.5 times I just don't think that UNC or Duke are better than the top 3 PAC 12 teams.


Pac 12 has a great network broadcast, just like BYU


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pac 12 has a great network broadcast, just like BYU


It wouldn't be unprecedented and has happened 3 times.  There were 3 ACC teams in the College Cup in 2006. 2011 and 2013.  Additionally in 2007. 2008 and 2009 there were 2 ACC teams and 2 PAC 10/12 teams and in 2015 there were 2 ACC teams and 2 Big Ten teams in the college cup.

Outside of last year when Georgetown made their first College Cup appearance no team in the college cup has come from a non Power 5 conference since Portland in 2005.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pac 12 has a great network broadcast, just like BYU


West Coast Conference has its own network, but its not a real network like the others mentioned.
Big Ten has a good network.
All of them have bush league announcers except Santa Clara.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> West Coast Conference has its own network, but its not a real network like the others mentioned.
> Big Ten has a good network.
> All of them have bush league announcers except Santa Clara.


As much as Pac12 announcers are hit and miss, there are a few who are tolerable and actually know a bit of what they talk about (Sullivan, Miles and Lane call a pretty knowledgable game)


----------



## Justafan

GoWest said:


> P5 conferences flexing depth (and commitment) to the women's game. Love it!
> 
> SEC, ACC and Pac12 combined placed 24 (24!) teams in the dance.
> 
> Big10 and Big12 placed combined 10.
> 
> WCC down this year with only Santa Clara and Pepperdine. BYU tanked big time.



9 SEC teams in the tournament, more than any other conference, is an absolute joke!  Did they forget this is not college football (even then they are overrated).  How the F!#@$ do they get ANY benefit of the doubt when they have not factored in any college cup with the  exception of Florida (every now and then)!  I almost barfed when the announcer said the Auburn Tiger goalie was a bad ass because she faced the "potent and loaded" SEC conference.  I've watched this conference a lot, especially before I had the Pac-12 network and it is easily the most primitive soccer of the power 5 conferences.  Kickball everywhere you look, and I'm not kidding.


----------



## KidGretzky25

Justafan said:


> 9 SEC teams in the tournament, more than any other conference, is an absolute joke!  Did they forget this is not college football (even then they are overrated).  How the F!#@$ do they get ANY benefit of the doubt when they have not factored in any college cup with the  exception of Florida (every now and then)!  I almost barfed when the announcer said the Auburn Tiger goalie was a bad ass because she faced the "potent and loaded" SEC conference.  I've watched this conference a lot, especially before I had the Pac-12 network and it is easily the most primitive soccer of the power 5 conferences.  Kickball everywhere you look, and I'm not kidding.


Pac 12 has its share of kickball teams still playing. Maybe a successful style until tournament play


----------



## surfrider

Every conference has its fair share of kickball...it can be very fruitful when done properly.  It doesn't always have to be pretty, if it wins games....The WNT has proven that for 2 decades.  For gods sake it won the college cup last year...deservedly


----------



## GoWest

Justafan said:


> 9 SEC teams in the tournament, more than any other conference, is an absolute joke!  Did they forget this is not college football (even then they are overrated).  How the F!#@$ do they get ANY benefit of the doubt when they have not factored in any college cup with the  exception of Florida (every now and then)!  I almost barfed when the announcer said the Auburn Tiger goalie was a bad ass because she faced the "potent and loaded" SEC conference.  I've watched this conference a lot, especially before I had the Pac-12 network and it is easily the most primitive soccer of the power 5 conferences.  Kickball everywhere you look, and I'm not kidding.


Sounds like you know a lot about women's college soccer. Where does your DD play?


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Pac 12 has its share of kickball teams still playing. Maybe a successful style until tournament play


I think that a certain kickball team could crush a lot of east coast biased dreams if they do their thang.  It would be the upset of the tournament.  Let's see what the humidity does. Stanford didn't like it.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that a certain kickball team could crush a lot of east coast biased dreams if they do their thang.  It would be the upset of the tournament.  Let's see what the humidity does. Stanford didn't like it.


¿Humidity? LMAO


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I think that a certain kickball team could crush a lot of east coast biased dreams if they do their thang.  It would be the upset of the tournament.  Let's see what the humidity does. Stanford didn't like it.


BTW. I heard the special on the menu yesterday was Crow.  How was is it?  A little gamey?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> BTW. I heard the special on the menu yesterday was Crow.  How was is it?  A little gamey?


Nope not at all.  For Gibson and Prisock to make the first team was a joke and that comment didn't come from just me.  Not to mention Sullivan getting midfielder of the year even though she didn't score one point in league play was laughable.  No worries mine was on the all conference team and was told after a certain game against a certain number one team that she was amazing and dictated play.  I've already got my tickets to Orlando booked.  How about you?

Did your player make the all-PAC 12 team?  Nope.  Stop swinging out of your league sponge cake.  My player is the best in the country at her position and again this didn't just come from me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> BTW. I heard the special on the menu yesterday was Crow.  How was is it?  A little gamey?


I didn't see your kids name on the list.  Why not?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> As much as Pac12 announcers are hit and miss, there are a few who are tolerable and actually know a bit of what they talk about (Sullivan, Miles and Lane call a pretty knowledgable game)


Tymrss Lane is an idiot.  Sort of like you.  No surprise that you like that air head.


----------



## Lion Eyes

outside! said:


> Pepperdine will get to show off their amazing field location and their crappy, rusty temporary stands. At least the baseball stadium is nice. Maybe they can't afford to dig out that hillside and make nice seating for the soccer field. Oh well, it's just a women's sport, and women don't matter.


Rusty? Crappy? 
Hardley...
Amazing field location?
Exactly!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Rusty? Crappy?
> Hardley...
> Amazing field location?
> Exactly!


The best view in division 1.
The stands arent rusty, but they dont have that new car smell either.

Winning, and winning consistently, will eventually get something more permanent built. (hopefully)


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope not at all.  For Gibson and Prisock to make the first team was a joke and that comment didn't come from just me.  Not to mention Sullivan getting midfielder of the year even though she didn't score one point in league play was laughable.  No worries mine was on the all conference team and was told after a certain game against a certain number one team that she was amazing and dictated play.  I've already got my tickets to Orlando booked.  How about you?
> 
> Did your player make the all-PAC 12 team?  Nope.  Stop swinging out of your league sponge cake.  My player is the best in the country at her position and again this didn't just come from me.


There he is!!!!!  The guy who just cant go a day without bad mouthing other girls on the internet for their accomplishments when they happen to outshine his kids.  You are a scumbag. Any idea who votes for these awards?


----------



## surfrider

Quick answer to my question
*SAN FRANCISCO* - The Pac-12 Conference announced today the women’s soccer All-Pac-12 honors for the 2017 season, as determined by a polling of the Conference coaches. 
I guess those polled just dont know what you know


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Quick answer to my question
> *SAN FRANCISCO* - The Pac-12 Conference announced today the women’s soccer All-Pac-12 honors for the 2017 season, as determined by a polling of the Conference coaches.
> I guess those polled just dont know what you know


 I would love to see how each coach used their votes


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Quick answer to my question
> *SAN FRANCISCO* - The Pac-12 Conference announced today the women’s soccer All-Pac-12 honors for the 2017 season, as determined by a polling of the Conference coaches.
> I guess those polled just dont know what you know


Like Andi Sulllivan have zero points in league play yet getting midfielder of the year?  Politics.  If you don't understand that then you are even dumber than you sound.  We will see what is in the pipeline.  So my player made it, we know that yours didn't so I am still missing your point.  

Your hater nature makes you blind.  Your hate fuels me.  Your willingness to go to the mat with your ignorance is funny.  Hate all you want.  My kid will get plenty of accolades and more.  Not to mention she is a 3.9 GPA STEM student at a top 25 university playing on a top 4 team.  Can you say the same?  You would have impressed me more if you would have been a man and talked shit to my face.  No surprise that you didn't. I smell PU$$Y.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> There he is!!!!!  The guy who just cant go a day without bad mouthing other girls on the internet for their accomplishments when they happen to outshine his kids.  You are a scumbag. Any idea who votes for these awards?


You are full of $hit and sure talk a good game.  Your kid will NEVER outshine my kid.  Again you are a pu$$y.  Who is your kid again?  Please go wash your pu$$y before you reply...


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Swoosh is @surfrider your new handle?  I thought that you were better than that...


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I still don't get what that has to do with me. Yes your kid had the Red Sea parted for her and took a decent shot which the keeper probably should have gotten too. What's your point


You are a clown and she clowned those $C scrubs.  Outside of DeMelo the rest of those players that saw field time were crappy.  They could barely connect passes.  You sure talk a big game.  Your kid is whom again?  Pu$$y.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> BTW. I heard the special on the menu yesterday was Crow.  How was is it?  A little gamey?


Anyone that saw UCLA vs U$C or UCLA vs Stanford knows who the best central defender is in the league.  Davidson will continue to get exposed as will Prisock and Cook.  The Gibson pick was all politics.  She got clowned by the UCLA attack.  I'm not tripping.  I saw the email that you didn't see.  Guess who it was from...


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider from now on I am only going to reply to your @Swoosh persona.  And @Swoosh you KNOW damn well your #23 isn't in the same league as my player.  Your's never sniffed the YNT pool whereas mine declines invitations.  Just remember that as you keep up your phony a$$ charade.  No kid games here.  I hope you liked that second half beatdown.  $C defenders are excellent pro's (was never said by anybody!!).

You should probably stop posting.  Your ego leaves too many Easter Eggs....  Pu$$y.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone that saw UCLA vs U$C or UCLA vs Stanford knows who the best central defender is in the league.  Davidson will continue to get exposed as will Prisock and Cook.  The Gibson pick was all politics.  She got clowned by the UCLA attack.  I'm not tripping.  I saw the email that you didn't see.  Guess who it was from...


Was that email from Jill Ellis calling her into the National team?  Oh wait that was probably meant for that scrub Davidson.  You are a fool. 
BTW...a sincere congrats to your kid on her academic achievement.  that is an exceptional award
Now back to your name calling and shitty guesses on who my kid is.  You might want to start in the right State


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Like Andi Sulllivan have zero points in league play yet getting midfielder of the year?  Politics.


I've watched a fair amount of Stanford games this season and Andi Sullivan is the MVP of our team in my view. There is a very different flow when she is out. This was most notable in the Florida match where we were -3 with her on the bench.  And of course that losing goal we gave up to Santa Clara in last year's NCAA's was shortly after she went out with injury.  Unfortunately, I think we are going to be a very different team next season without her.  

The MVP of the top team is always going to have an advantage when it comes to awards, even without the best stats.  (Like Alabama's Derrick Henry winning the Heisman over Christian McCaffrey .)  If that is what you mean by her win being political, then I agree with you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Was that email from Jill Ellis calling her into the National team?  Oh wait that was probably meant for that scrub Davidson.  You are a fool.
> BTW...a sincere congrats to your kid on her academic achievement.  that is an exceptional award
> Now back to your name calling and shitty guesses on who my kid is.  You might want to start in the right State


Nope.  You are @Swoosh .  Ally Prisock's dad.  Nice try.  You aren't very smart.  NO PLAYER ON THE ALL PAC 12 FIST TEAM PLAYED OUTSIDE OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA.

Please try to keep your lies straight.  LOL....


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> I've watched a fair amount of Stanford games this season and Andi Sullivan is the MVP of our team in my view. There is a very different flow when she is out. This was most notable in the Florida match where we were -3 with her on the bench.  And of course that losing goal we gave up to Santa Clara in last year's NCAA's was shortly after she went out with injury.  Unfortunately, I think we are going to be a very different team next season without her.
> 
> The MVP of the top team is always going to have an advantage when it comes to awards, even without the best stats.  (Like Alabama's Derrick Henry winning the Heisman over Christian McCaffrey .)  If that is what you mean by her win being political, then I agree with you.


I agree with you.  She is a great player and she is the most important part of an AMAZING team.  My point was simply that she didn't earn the award in league play.  I thought that Boss and Dibiasi, their players that made the 2nd team, were the best players for them when they played UCLA.  Again Sullivan has an impressive body of work and could potentially make the full WNT (she honestly isn't better right now than many of the pro players that get no love from Ellis) but as of the 2017 season she was not the best midfielder in the conference and I would argue not even in the top 3.  She is a great player though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SocalPapa said:


> I've watched a fair amount of Stanford games this season and Andi Sullivan is the MVP of our team in my view. There is a very different flow when she is out. This was most notable in the Florida match where we were -3 with her on the bench.  And of course that losing goal we gave up to Santa Clara in last year's NCAA's was shortly after she went out with injury.  Unfortunately, I think we are going to be a very different team next season without her.
> 
> The MVP of the top team is always going to have an advantage when it comes to awards, even without the best stats.  (Like Alabama's Derrick Henry winning the Heisman over Christian McCaffrey .)  If that is what you mean by her win being political, then I agree with you.



Again you were right and I apologize for any of my statements to the contrary.


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> The best view in division 1.
> The stands arent rusty, but they dont have that new car smell either.
> 
> Winning, and winning consistently, will eventually get something more permanent built. (hopefully)


Hopefully. The disparity between the quality of the baseball stadium and the temporary soccer stands does say something about the priorities at Pepperdine however. The soccer players deserve better.


----------



## socalkdg

You all are hilarious.  99.9% of us would be happy to just have our kid representing in the tourney.  Wait, scratch that, just playing in the Pac 12.  No, scratch that again, any team in Division 1.   Who am I kidding, if my 2005 kid plays after High School on a college team, I'll be elated.   Be happy your kid is playing a sport that you both enjoy and you get to spend quality time watching and talking about it.   Good luck to everyone in the tourney.   P.S. what is the best way to watch the UCLA game short of actually being there?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> Hopefully. The disparity between the quality of the baseball stadium and the temporary soccer stands does say something about the priorities at Pepperdine however. The soccer players deserve better.


The program is on the rise. Back to back conference titles attest to that.
They just put a new field in a couple seasons ago.
If the winning continues, good things will happen, and even without great bleachers, its still one of the best places to play.


----------



## MakeAPlay

socalkdg said:


> You all are hilarious.  99.9% of us would be happy to just have our kid representing in the tourney.  Wait, scratch that, just playing in the Pac 12.  No, scratch that again, any team in Division 1.   Who am I kidding, if my 2005 kid plays after High School on a college team, I'll be elated.   Be happy your kid is playing a sport that you both enjoy and you get to spend quality time watching and talking about it.   Good luck to everyone in the tourney.   P.S. what is the best way to watch the UCLA game short of actually being there?


Live stream.  Just an FYI the UCLA livestream is notoriously sketchy...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

socalkdg said:


> You all are hilarious.  99.9% of us would be happy to just have our kid representing in the tourney.  Wait, scratch that, just playing in the Pac 12.  No, scratch that again, any team in Division 1.   Who am I kidding, if my 2005 kid plays after High School on a college team, I'll be elated.   Be happy your kid is playing a sport that you both enjoy and you get to spend quality time watching and talking about it.   Good luck to everyone in the tourney.   P.S. what is the best way to watch the UCLA game short of actually being there?


Pac 12 network.
Much better than the stream when its on, and UCLA has been on a lot this season.
I have the channel as part of my cable package, along with Big Ten and BYU.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider 

http://usctrojans.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=6023

http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=5407

Umm the stats say something different.  But so do the YNT evaluations.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pac 12 network.
> Much better than the stream when its on, and UCLA has been on a lot this season.
> I have the channel as part of my cable package, along with Big Ten and BYU.


The game will only be live streamed.  It's the first round.  Lots of more interesting games than the top 2 teams beating the crap out of some overmatched team.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> The program is on the rise. Back to back conference titles attest to that.
> They just put a new field in a couple seasons ago.
> If the winning continues, good things will happen, and even without great bleachers, its still one of the best places to play.


Bleachers can wait!  Did they upgrade the girls locker room?  I recall on an unoffical visit, it was behind the baseball field in some kind of dungeon.   I recall coach Rooke’s telling me, they planned on converting a dorm room by the fields into a locker room.  The Pepperdine Womens soccer team deserve and have earned a nice proper locker room.


----------



## Ghostwriter

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone that saw UCLA vs U$C or UCLA vs Stanford knows who the best central defender is in the league.  Davidson will continue to get exposed as will Prisock and Cook.  The Gibson pick was all politics.  She got clowned by the UCLA attack.  I'm not tripping.  I saw the email that you didn't see.  Guess who it was from...


I watched both games live and I saw a number of players that stood out at times and made mistakes at time including your daughter.  Congrats to her for all the success she has had on and off the pitch. I can't comprehend your abusive posts and willingness to throw so many talented young women under the bus, that you feel aren't as good as your daughter.  I have no idea why a father who has a very talented grown daughter has to stand up in a So Cal Soccer Forum and shout "my daughter is the best" over and over again. Its embarrassing, humilating, and a sad commentary on parents who live through their kids, instead of just cheering for them from the stands.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Bleachers can wait!  Did they upgrade the girls locker room?  I recall on an unoffical visit, it was behind the baseball field in some kind of dungeon.   I recall coach Rooke’s telling me, they planned on converting a dorm room by the fields into a locker room.  The Pepperdine Womens soccer team deserve and have earned a nice proper locker room.


I dont know. Ive never been in the locker room and my kid has never mentioned it.
The school is beautiful, and so is the soccer field.
The kids are great, and so is the staff. Everyone is friendly there.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.  You are @Swoosh .  Ally Prisock's dad.  Nice try.  You aren't very smart.  NO PLAYER ON THE ALL PAC 12 FIST TEAM PLAYED OUTSIDE OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA.
> 
> Please try to keep your lies straight.  LOL....


Never said my kid was all conference idiot.  And don't use your ignorance as an excuse to slam yet another player who was honored on the first team


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Never said my kid was all conference idiot.


I made all conference idiot once.
More than once, actually.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://cosida.com/documents/2017/11/9//Acad_SoccerW_2017_18.pdf?id=2493

Congrats to these players!!  Killing it academically.  Weird that I don't see @surfrider 's kid on this list....


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> I made all conference idiot once.
> More than once, actually.


Ahhhh punctuation!!!   Those damn commas


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Never said my kid was all conference idiot.  And don't use your ignorance as an excuse to slam yet another player who was honored on the first team


You did foolio.  Stop trying to hide.  You are exposed.  LOL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Never said my kid was all conference idiot.  And don't use your ignorance as an excuse to slam yet another player who was honored on the first team


http://cosida.com/documents/2017/11/9//Acad_SoccerW_2017_18.pdf?id=2493

She wasn't on this list either.  Piss poor parenting if you ask me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Ahhhh punctuation!!!   Those damn commas


Are you trying to say I wasnt all conference idiot?
There are plenty who will swear I still am.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> http://cosida.com/documents/2017/11/9//Acad_SoccerW_2017_18.pdf?id=2493
> 
> Congrats to these players!!  Killing it academically.  Weird that I don't see @surfrider 's kid on this list....


Which is why I said "sincere congratulations".  Now you can begin slamming the 300 plus kids in the Pac12 that didn't make that list.  They all must be morons


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ghostwriter said:


> I watched both games live and I saw a number of players that stood out at times and made mistakes at time including your daughter.  Congrats to her for all the success she has had on and off the pitch. I can't comprehend your abusive posts and willingness to throw so many talented young women under the bus, that you feel aren't as good as your daughter.  I have no idea why a father who has a very talented grown daughter has to stand up in a So Cal Soccer Forum and shout "my daughter is the best" over and over again. Its embarrassing, humilating, and a sad commentary on parents who live through their kids, instead of just cheering for them from the stands.


Umm false.  I don't live through my kids.  I raise them to be outstanding.  Nice try though.


----------



## soccer661

I also noticed Pac 12 network NOT streaming this first round at all...
So does anyone know-- will Pac 12 network pick up some games in the next/later rounds?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> http://cosida.com/documents/2017/11/9//Acad_SoccerW_2017_18.pdf?id=2493
> 
> She wasn't on this list either.  Piss poor parenting if you ask me.


You making judgements on parenting??  That's hilarious


----------



## surfrider

soccer661 said:


> I also noticed Pac 12 network NOT streaming this first round at all...
> So does anyone know-- will Pac 12 network pick up some games in the next/later rounds?


Definitely not the Saturday games this week. They did pick up the Colorado game Sunday on the Pac12 mountain


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know. Ive never been in the locker room and my kid has never mentioned it.
> The school is beautiful, and so is the soccer field.
> The kids are great, and so is the staff. Everyone is friendly there.


I agree, Tim and Max are good individuals for sure.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You did foolio.  Stop trying to hide.  You are exposed.  LOL.


Go ahead and show where I said that.  Dude you make more shit up than Hilary Clinton and have a similar criminal background.  Wait a minute, has anyone ever seen you both in a chat room at the same time?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Which is why I said "sincere congratulations".  Now you can begin slamming the 300 plus kids in the Pac12 that didn't make that list.  They all must be morons


Nope.  They are all amazing.  Any kid that gets a 3.0 or better in college while playing a sport is amazing.  Nice try though.


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> I also noticed Pac 12 network NOT streaming this first round at all...
> So does anyone know-- will Pac 12 network pick up some games in the next/later rounds?


Arizona's game versus TCU will be on the PAC 12 network.


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Never said my kid was all conference idiot.  And don't use your ignorance as an excuse to slam yet another player who was honored on the first team


Come one surfrider. Your other alias is Swoosh.

You posted the following.....
1. You posted the 3 center defenders in the Pac12 who were on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who would follow that list unless a parent’s kid was on the list.
2. You posted the weekend of the USC vs ASU game that the USC pink uniforms were hard to watch.
3. You posted your DD has played MAP’s.
4.  Your DD played against MAP’s in club.  This tells me your DD is from SoCal eliminating the other 2 Pac12 ctr defenders on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who happen to be the ASU ctr defender from Europe and Sam Hiatt from Washington.

Got to love deductive reasoning.

Now back to I am going to change my driver shaft to a mid-high bend point, low spin and low trajectory shaft.  Should I go with the Diamana D+ white board, Tensei Orange, or Aldila Rogue Silver in stiff or x-stiff, 60 or 70 gram weights?


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont know. Ive never been in the locker room and my kid has never mentioned it.
> The school is beautiful, and so is the soccer field.
> The kids are great, and so is the staff. Everyone is friendly there.


I agree, but there is a glaring disparity between the facilities for the male baseball players and the female soccer players. It is a private school, they can do what they want. While they may be friendly, the people that control the purse strings have chosen to not spend money on facilities for the female athletes up to this point. I hope they open their eyes and treat the ladies with some respect. The practice field could use some work as well.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> Come one surfrider. Your other alias is Swoosh.
> 
> You posted the following.....
> 1. You posted the 3 center defenders in the Pac12 who were on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who would follow that list unless a parent’s kid was on the list.
> 2. You posted the weekend of the USC vs ASU game that the USC pink uniforms were hard to watch.
> 3. You posted your DD has played MAP’s.
> 4.  Your DD played against MAP’s in club.  This tells me your DD is from SoCal eliminating the other 2 Pac12 ctr defenders on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who happen to be the ASU ctr defender from Europe and Sam Hiatt from Washington.
> 
> Got to love deductive reasoning.
> 
> Now back to I am going to change my driver shaft to a mid-high bend point, low spin and low trajectory shaft.  Should I go with the Diamana D+ white board, Tensei Orange, or Aldila Rogue Silver in stiff or x-stiff, 60 or 70 gram weights?


Lol.  That's some great detective work!   What you conclude however is based on pure false assumption.  You assume my daughter is a CM and that she is on the Herman watch list. I quoted that after the fool spouted his kid being best. I was simply implying if she was then why isn't she on it?
The pink unis were brutal. My 80 inch HD tv made them that much worse
My kid has played with and against a thousand kids across the country. It's the Ecnl and NCAA and she has been to her fair share of odp/camps
Good effort though!
Regarding your shaft selections I would not be able to recommend without knowing swing speed and Smash factor


----------



## Ghostwriter

MakeAPlay said:


> Umm false.  I don't live through my kids.  I raise them to be outstanding.  Nice try though.


It wasn't a try, it is crystal clear that you have an obsession with everyone knowing how good your adult daughter is.  In that process you will put down other young woman to prove your point.  The distance between being a proud father and what you are is a vast canyon.  A proud father would say thank you when someone compliments their adult daughter and if someone thinks player B is better than your adult daughter a proud father would say nothing and let the adult daughter do the talking on the field.  Any insight you have to offer ulittle parents is lost with your threats, name calling, and insecurities.  Humility and knowing you raised a great daughter is way more important then if she is on the 1st or 2nd PAC 12 team.


----------



## LadiesMan217

Ghostwriter said:


> It wasn't a try, it is crystal clear that you have an obsession with everyone knowing how good your adult daughter is.  In that process you will put down other young woman to prove your point.  The distance between being a proud father and what you are is a vast canyon.  A proud father would say thank you when someone compliments their adult daughter and if someone thinks player B is better than your adult daughter a proud father would say nothing and let the adult daughter do the talking on the field.  Any insight you have to offer ulittle parents is lost with your threats, name calling, and insecurities.  Humility and knowing you raised a great daughter is way more important then if she is on the 1st or 2nd PAC 12 team.


Well said.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Come one surfrider. Your other alias is Swoosh.
> 
> You posted the following.....
> 1. You posted the 3 center defenders in the Pac12 who were on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who would follow that list unless a parent’s kid was on the list.
> 2. You posted the weekend of the USC vs ASU game that the USC pink uniforms were hard to watch.
> 3. You posted your DD has played MAP’s.
> 4.  Your DD played against MAP’s in club.  This tells me your DD is from SoCal eliminating the other 2 Pac12 ctr defenders on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who happen to be the ASU ctr defender from Europe and Sam Hiatt from Washington.
> 
> Got to love deductive reasoning.
> 
> Now back to I am going to change my driver shaft to a mid-high bend point, low spin and low trajectory shaft.  Should I go with the Diamana D+ white board, Tensei Orange, or Aldila Rogue Silver in stiff or x-stiff, 60 or 70 gram weights?


Fade or Draw?


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Lol.  That's some great detective work!   What you conclude however is based on pure false assumption.  You assume my daughter is a CM and that she is on the Herman watch list. I quoted that after the fool spouted his kid being best. I was simply implying if she was then why isn't she on it?
> The pink unis were brutal. My 80 inch HD tv made them that much worse
> My kid has played with and against a thousand kids across the country. It's the Ecnl and NCAA and she has been to her fair share of odp/camps
> Good effort though!
> Regarding your shaft selections I would not be able to recommend without knowing swing speed and Smash factor


Fair enough!

Swing speed 104-106 smash factor 145.  Currently using a stiff Diamana S+ BlueBoard 60 shaft.  IMO a little to whippy, since I have a quick tempo and aggressive transition resulting into a high ball flight.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fade or Draw?


Straight/Fade.  I can also draw the ball if needed, but prefer to just hit it straight.


----------



## Kicker4Life

NoGoal said:


> Come one surfrider. Your other alias is Swoosh.
> 
> You posted the following.....
> 1. You posted the 3 center defenders in the Pac12 who were on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who would follow that list unless a parent’s kid was on the list.
> 2. You posted the weekend of the USC vs ASU game that the USC pink uniforms were hard to watch.
> 3. You posted your DD has played MAP’s.
> 4.  Your DD played against MAP’s in club.  This tells me your DD is from SoCal eliminating the other 2 Pac12 ctr defenders on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who happen to be the ASU ctr defender from Europe and Sam Hiatt from Washington.
> 
> Got to love deductive reasoning.
> 
> Now back to I am going to change my driver shaft to a mid-high bend point, low spin and low trajectory shaft.  Should I go with the Diamana D+ white board, Tensei Orange, or Aldila Rogue Silver in stiff or x-stiff, 60 or 70 gram weights?


Depending on your swing speed, but I️ would go with the Aldine Rogue in 70g.


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> Hopefully. The disparity between the quality of the baseball stadium and the temporary soccer stands does say something about the priorities at Pepperdine however. The soccer players deserve better.


Are new viewing stands not part of the whole construction project going on?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider
> 
> http://usctrojans.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=6023
> 
> http://www.uclabruins.com/roster.aspx?rp_id=5407
> 
> Umm the stats say something different.  But so do the YNT evaluations.....


Reading these makes me feel like my player's staff sandbagged on her bio


----------



## gkrent

NoGoal said:


> Bleachers can wait!  Did they upgrade the girls locker room?  I recall on an unoffical visit, it was behind the baseball field in some kind of dungeon.   I recall coach Rooke’s telling me, they planned on converting a dorm room by the fields into a locker room.  The Pepperdine Womens soccer team deserve and have earned a nice proper locker room.


All the snapchats I get from the locker room seem pretty nice.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Straight/Fade.  I can also draw the ball if needed, but prefer to just hit it straight.


I need the giddy up of a draw.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I need the giddy up of a draw.


Set up closed (left foot ahead of right foot), point the club face towards your target, and make sure you release your swing.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> Fair enough!
> 
> Swing speed 104-106 smash factor 145.  Currently using a stiff Diamana S+ BlueBoard 60 shaft.  IMO a little to whippy, since I have a quick tempo and aggressive transition resulting into a high ball flight.


What are you trying to accomplish?  People kill for apex!  X stiff might be optimal at 115. Higher kick will relieve the whip.  Maybe work lower ball flight by teeing low or integrating a stinger when it calls for a lower trajectory.  Find the Texas lo riser


----------



## NoGoal

gkrent said:


> All the snapchats I get from the locker room seem pretty nice.


Maybe they got new locker rooms.  If so much needed!


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> What are you trying to accomplish?  People kill for apex!  X stiff might be optimal at 115. Higher kick will relieve the whip.  Maybe work lower ball flight by teeing low or integrating a stinger when it calls for a lower trajectory.  Find the Texas lo riser


I don’t have a problem getting the ball up.  My issue is the sneaky left hook coming out of nowhere, lol.

I want a more penetrating ball flight with my driver to get maximum roll out.  I don’t like seeing the ball tailing up....means to much spin. 

Kicker4life, I do like the Silver Aldila Rogue.... stiff shaft with 70 gram weight it is.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> I agree, but there is a glaring disparity between the facilities for the male baseball players and the female soccer players. It is a private school, they can do what they want. While they may be friendly, the people that control the purse strings have chosen to not spend money on facilities for the female athletes up to this point. I hope they open their eyes and treat the ladies with some respect. The practice field could use some work as well.


If you could have seen the field when my daughter was recruited, it was a drag strip.
Now they have a beautiful field that is large enough to really spread the game out. We cant get everything at once.
The baseball program has a national championship under their belt.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Maybe they got new locker rooms.  If so much needed!


I dont ask about women's locker rooms.
My kid never brought it up, so its no issue with me.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> The program is on the rise. Back to back conference titles attest to that.
> They just put a new field in a couple seasons ago.
> If the winning continues, good things will happen, and even without great bleachers, its still one of the best places to play.


At the beginning of the year, at the parents orientation, there was mention of some new athletic center. It wasn't totally clear what sports would benefit most but keeping my fingers crossed that soccer gets some love. They deserve it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Come one surfrider. Your other alias is Swoosh.
> 
> You posted the following.....
> 1. You posted the 3 center defenders in the Pac12 who were on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who would follow that list unless a parent’s kid was on the list.
> 2. You posted the weekend of the USC vs ASU game that the USC pink uniforms were hard to watch.
> 3. You posted your DD has played MAP’s.
> 4.  Your DD played against MAP’s in club.  This tells me your DD is from SoCal eliminating the other 2 Pac12 ctr defenders on the Herman Trophy watch list.  Who happen to be the ASU ctr defender from Europe and Sam Hiatt from Washington.
> 
> Got to love deductive reasoning.
> 
> Now back to I am going to change my driver shaft to a mid-high bend point, low spin and low trajectory shaft.  Should I go with the Diamana D+ white board, Tensei Orange, or Aldila Rogue Silver in stiff or x-stiff, 60 or 70 gram weights?


MaPs kid played ECNL.
They could have played against each other in any number of events as interstate matchups.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> I agree, Tim and Max are good individuals for sure.


They are, but its more than that.
There's a really positive vibe at Pepperdine, from the faculty, to the kids, to the regular guys and gals who work there.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are, but its more than that.
> There's a really positive vibe at Pepperdine, from the faculty, to the kids, to the regular guys and gals who work there.


the Hills are the edge


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> Reading these makes me feel like my player's staff sandbagged on her bio


Those that care, know your DDs accomplishments very well. No need to publish.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are, but its more than that.
> There's a really positive vibe at Pepperdine, from the faculty, to the kids, to the regular guys and gals who work there.


And the parents. All class acts.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> And the parents. All class acts.


Well, you guys are anyways.


----------



## outside!

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you could have seen the field when my daughter was recruited, it was a drag strip.
> Now they have a beautiful field that is large enough to really spread the game out. We cant get everything at once.
> The baseball program has a national championship under their belt.


I have not been there in two years. Good to hear they are improving things. The players and coaching staff certainly deserve it.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Set up closed (left foot ahead of right foot), point the club face towards your target, and make sure you release your swing.


I have no problem rt to left, my butter cut isn't as dependable.


----------



## Fact

Ricky Fandango said:


> They are, but its more than that.
> There's a really positive vibe at Pepperdine, from the faculty, to the kids, to the regular guys and gals who work there.


How could they not have a positive vibe there?  When my kid spent a weekend there the response was "it feels like I am floating on a cloud," quickly forgetting that they did not have the planned major. The environment is so beautiful it is very soothing and the Coral Beach Cantina up the road has the best beans.  Beats the smog the local Pac12s endure.


----------



## The Driver

Fact said:


> How could they not have a positive vibe there?  When my kid spent a weekend there the response was "it feels like I am floating on a cloud," quickly forgetting that they did not have the planned major. The environment is so beautiful it is very soothing and the Coral Beach Cantina up the road has the best beans.  Beats the smog the local Pac12s endure.


And those hills


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Nope.  You are @Swoosh .  Ally Prisock's dad.  Nice try.  You aren't very smart.  NO PLAYER ON THE ALL PAC 12 FIST TEAM PLAYED OUTSIDE OF THE STATE OF CALIFORNIA.
> 
> Please try to keep your lies straight.  LOL....


Im not smart at all.  You have just thrown another great player under the bus in your unfiltered stupidity of self grandeuer.  You never equaled up to anything (your google search shows that) and you now live solely through your kid who has achieved 10 times more than anything you ever achieved.  Why dont you just show some humility and give kids credit where its due.


----------



## socalkdg

If you watched the Canada USA game tonight the announcers felt Fleming was the player of the game for Canada. She seems to be the one that always sets up the person that gets the assist.  Always makes the correct play. USA looked a bit flat.  Some of the players looked tired and were off.


----------



## NoGoal

socalkdg said:


> If you watched the Canada USA game tonight the announcers felt Fleming was the player of the game for Canada. She seems to be the one that always sets up the person that gets the assist.  Always makes the correct play. USA looked a bit flat.  Some of the players looked tired and were off.


Fleming reminds me of a female version of the great Xavi Hernandez from Barcelona.


----------



## KidGretzky25

NoGoal said:


> Fleming reminds me of a female version of the great Xavi Hernandez from Barcelona.


She's the best midfielder in the world. Plays at a different level


----------



## The Driver

Happy Dancing Day

Everyone


----------



## The Driver

KidGretzky25 said:


> She's the best midfielder in the world. Plays at a different level


Pac-12 coaches didn't think so

Once again I wonder how the voting went down


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Im not smart at all.  You have just thrown another great player under the bus in your unfiltered stupidity of self grandeuer.  You never equaled up to anything (your google search shows that) and you now live solely through your kid who has achieved 10 times more than anything you ever achieved.  Why dont you just show some humility and give kids credit where its due.


That's pretty funny.  You wish I lived through my kid.  You keep changing your tune.  That is called back peddling and chicken $hit cowardice.  Keep trying to change the narrative you slimy bitch.  You don't know $hit about my kid and even less about me.  Don't be a hater because I had a plan for my kid and she is executing.  Don't hate because some are born with talent, brains and parents that know how to raise an amazing kid.  Oh and she is the best in the nation at her position and as her roommate showed last night she is the best player in the world under the age of 24 and given a couple more years she WILL lead them past the USWNT.  Bank on that.  Fleming was the best midfield player out there bar none.

Keep on hating.  It's funnier that way.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Pac-12 coaches didn't think so
> 
> Once again I wonder how the voting went down


Yeah and they sure are a consistent bunch.  Radcliffe coach of the year 8 out of the last 10 years and over that time span he has had at least 5-7 recruiting classes rated #1 and he has one trophy.  Sullivan scored exactly zero points and was the third best midfielder ON HER TEAM when she was matched up against Fleming.  No worries.  The great thing about her is that she doesn't care.  She wants to be an engineer and to win a world cup and a gold medal.  I think that she will get it.  Sullivan probably won't...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah and they sure are a consistent bunch.  Radcliffe coach of the year 8 out of the last 10 years and over that time span he has had at least 5-7 recruiting classes rated #1 and he has one trophy.  Sullivan scored exactly zero points and was the third best midfielder ON HER TEAM when she was matched up against Fleming.  No worries.  The great thing about her is that she doesn't care.  She wants to be an engineer and to win a world cup and a gold medal.  I think that she will get it.  Sullivan probably won't...


You picking Canada to win a World Cup 
over The USA 

GTFOH You couldn't pick the PAC12 results now you picking  futures

Good luck to your player

I hope she gets her Boogie on at the Dance


----------



## surfrider

You know what's funny.  You make all these blanket statements about me and my kid but you don't have any clue who I am. I don't hate on your kid. Not even a little. She is a very good player on a very good team. What I do hate ?  Blowhard parents that beat down every other kid on the pitch including players on his kids own team. Add in blanket insults, name calling and idle threats to people from behind a monitor. I haven't back peddled for a minute. I come here because I enjoy the talk of college soccer. 
I address your inane and rediculous comments in an effort to get you to open yours eyes to how narcissistic you truly are.  Unfortunately you return to reinforce your image with every post
BTW, since you know who I am, say hi tonight at Drake


----------



## The Driver

PAC12 coaches used a lot of votes on this young lady

http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21350837/stanford-women-soccer-freshman-catarina-macario-cardinal-poised-shot-ncaa-title


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> PAC12 coaches used a lot of votes on this young lady
> 
> http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21350837/stanford-women-soccer-freshman-catarina-macario-cardinal-poised-shot-ncaa-title


Want to read something that will make you say “WHAT”!

I read an article interviewing a Brazillian Womens YNT coach a couple years back.  He said, in Brazil there are a lot of female youth players who play like Cat.  You know what, I believe it.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Want to read something that will make you say “WHAT”!
> 
> I read an article interviewing a Brazillian Womens YNT coach a couple years back.  He said, in Brazil there are a lot of female youth players who play like Cat.  You know what, I believe it.


Not at Stanford 

Nope and she isn't the first wave

Not at Stanford


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Not at Stanford
> 
> Nope and she isn't the first wave
> 
> Not at Stanford


She sure isnt afraid to take a shot.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> She sure isnt afraid to take a shot.


And make a pass


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And make a pass


She's a beast.
Strong like bull.
Fast like humming bird.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> And make a pass


14 goals and 10 assists are very balanced numbers for a forward.
101 shots- 50 on frame. Thats an incredible number of shots.
She's definitely a great striker.


----------



## Mystery Train

I just noticed that Stanford is playing UVU.   That's some clever bracketing by the committee, putting a former Cal coach up against The Cardinal in the first round.


----------



## Defendthegoal

Is the UCLA vs SD State game on TV?


----------



## surfrider

Defendthegoal said:


> Is the UCLA vs SD State game on TV?


Streamed. Link on UCLA site


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone that saw UCLA vs U$C or UCLA vs Stanford knows who the best central defender is in the league.  Davidson will continue to get exposed as will Prisock and Cook.  The Gibson pick was all politics.  She got clowned by the UCLA attack.  I'm not tripping.  I saw the email that you didn't see.  Guess who it was from...


You don't know what you don't know, right?......and I know that all of the above mentioned CBs are outstanding, as is your player.  What does "exposed" even mean?  I've seen the best CBs in the game turn the ball over at the wrong time, get caught ball watching instead of attacking the play, get turned on at the top of the 18, get beat in the air.  It happens chief, and over the years I've seen it happened to the BEST CBs in the world.  It's part of the deal. 

Best of luck to your player.....May the Bruins not bust my bracket in the first 2 rounds......1 v 1 with #20 you gotta push to her left, it gives you a fighting chance, she's a once in a generation talent IMHO.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Defendthegoal said:


> Is the UCLA vs SD State game on TV?


Better game than advertised.
UCLA advances.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> Better game than advertised.
> UCLA advances.


Very entertaining. Great goal by Cerda to clinch it.  San Diego State showed very well. Congrats to all


----------



## NoGoal

Mystery Train said:


> I just noticed that Stanford is playing UVU.   That's some clever bracketing by the committee, putting a former Cal coach up against The Cardinal in the first round.


Not to mention Chris Lemay was Cat’s 1st coach at Surf.


----------



## timmyh

Ricky Fandango said:


> Better game than advertised.
> UCLA advances.


I was surprised to see it was such a competitive game. 
I am internet friends with the parents of one of the UCLA players (they tell me she is the best defender in the country, but don't pay attention to the stupid PAC 12 coaches who didn't think she was even among the top couple in the conference, they don't get to see the secret emails and don't play 3D chess....they are a joke and it is all political, I am told) .
At any rate, the best defender in the world's parents (who are super level headed, humble, and don't live at all vicariously through their daughter... So you better believe what they say or else you are a Mitch or a pu$$y)  assured me that once the tourney started the UCLA coach would stop playing all the crappier players and UCLA would win all of their games easily.
I assume the domination begins next week.


----------



## surfrider

timmyh said:


> I was surprised to see it was such a competitive game.
> I am internet friends with the parents of one of the UCLA players (they tell me she is the best defender in the country, but don't pay attention to the stupid PAC 12 coaches who didn't think she was even among the top couple in the conference, they don't get to see the secret emails and don't play 3D chess....they are a joke and it is all political, I am told) .
> At any rate, the best defender in the world's parents (who are super level headed, humble, and don't live at all vicariously through their daughter... So you better believe what they say or else you are a Mitch or a pu$$y)  assured me that once the tourney started the UCLA coach would stop playing all the crappier players and UCLA would win all of their games easily.
> I assume the domination begins next week.


Lol. How did SDSU score?


----------



## surfrider

MAP were you at the game or are you still in China trying to get your other kid out of jail?


----------



## push_up

surfrider said:


> MAP, are you still in China trying to get your other kid out of jail?


Huge surprise.

#5posterized


----------



## full90

That was a good game! SDSU had a good look to tie it late...then UCLA scored their 3rd to put it away. The SDSU goal and the 3rd UCLA goal were so nice. SDSU freshman forward beat #5 (the horror!) to a ball, then beat her again (I KNOW!) and hit a great shot over UCLA keeper. 
We all know how good UCLA is...so I will echo that and then give props to the Aztecs who have some good players. Their center back was so good and did a great job on Mace. She was stride for stride with her which is impressive cuz Mace has jets!  A few freshman for SDSU are really good. And their senior striker was so fast! She got in behind once and was dangerous several times with her pace. She missed just wide that would've made it 2-2. SDSU came to play. Good game. 

So now UCLA marches on and gets Fleming back. We were bummed not to see her play live as she is so so good. Should be fun games going forward as well if last night was any predictor. She will be back for next week hopefully.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> MAP were you at the game or are you still in China trying to get your other kid out of jail?


@surfrider is your kid still enjoying her substandard school?  How does being shitty suit her?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> Huge surprise.
> 
> #5posterized


So you stalking again pedophile?  Too bad your kid will never play a second of college soccer.  You have not clue.  It must suck to have a small penis and nothing but time on your hands.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> MAP were you at the game or are you still in China trying to get your other kid out of jail?


Until your kid gets on the same level you continue to look like a fool.  Elephants don't care about the termites.  You aren't even a termite you are a germ.  Be a man.


----------



## MakeAPlay

full90 said:


> That was a good game! SDSU had a good look to tie it late...then UCLA scored their 3rd to put it away. The SDSU goal and the 3rd UCLA goal were so nice. SDSU freshman forward beat #5 (the horror!) to a ball, then beat her again (I KNOW!) and hit a great shot over UCLA keeper.
> We all know how good UCLA is...so I will echo that and then give props to the Aztecs who have some good players. Their center back was so good and did a great job on Mace. She was stride for stride with her which is impressive cuz Mace has jets!  A few freshman for SDSU are really good. And their senior striker was so fast! She got in behind once and was dangerous several times with her pace. She missed just wide that would've made it 2-2. SDSU came to play. Good game.
> 
> So now UCLA marches on and gets Fleming back. We were bummed not to see her play live as she is so so good. Should be fun games going forward as well if last night was any predictor. She will be back for next week hopefully.


SDSU sucked.  9 behind the ball kickball is not soccer.  If you were impressed by that performance you clearly have skin in the game. It was tough to watch their crappy soccer.  Frieszen is a better coach than that.  To throw your philosophy out the window to try and get a result is illuminating.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider is your kid still enjoying her substandard school?  How does being shitty suit her?


I gotta b real, surfrida's wit & commentary makes me think there's closer affiliation w/another P12 up in Palo Alto than Exposition/Vermont


----------



## outside!

Waves 1-0 over Titans.


----------



## NoGoal

Bri Visalli, best player on the field and player of the match.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

The rust was unbearable...


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Bri Visalli, best player on the field and player of the match.


Motor


----------



## SpeedK1llz

You’ve got to hand it to McGuire. At least he’s consistent...


----------



## The Driver

Wazzu with the Win

Still ain't nothing to do in Pullman


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Until your kid gets on the same level you continue to look like a fool.  Elephants don't care about the termites.  You aren't even a termite you are a germ.  Be a man.


The only thing remotely indicative to an elephant is that fat gut you were rockin last night. You’ve really let yourself go


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Bri Visalli, best player on the field and player of the match.


I enjoy watching Pepps #13

She's a peppery slice of cheese


----------



## LASTMAN14

The Driver said:


> Wazzu with the Win
> 
> Still ain't nothing to do in Pullman


You go to the Coug and drink beer.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Bri Visalli, best player on the field and player of the match.


Best player in the conference.
WCC player of the year.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I enjoy watching Pepps #13
> 
> She's a peppery slice of cheese


Somebody's kid missed the game winner, and was pretty happy when #13 finished it in RT.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Motor


Razzle Dazzle.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> I enjoy watching Pepps #13
> 
> She's a peppery slice of cheese


What a shot!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

outside! said:


> Waves 1-0 over Titans.


Rangers always play Pepperdine tough.
They dont give it up easy.


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Motor


Agree, great engine and pulls the strings for the Waves!  Love how Pepperdine players are allowed to be creative.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a shot!


First Pepperdine player to win player of the year.
Think about that.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Agree, great engine and pulls the strings for the Waves!  Love how Pepperdine players are allowed to be creative.


They all seem to enjoy their time with the ball


----------



## Kicker4Life

The Driver said:


> They all seem to enjoy their time with the ball


That’s what it’s all about!


----------



## gkrent

Glad to see #6 back on the pitch!  Also heard that if we beat UVA Speeds kid can get medical redshirt?  cansomeone explain how hat works?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Glad to see #6 back on the pitch!  Also heard that if we beat UVA Speeds kid can get medical redshirt?  cansomeone explain how hat works?


Im not sure exactly, but I think it has to do with the number of games she missed in the season, so if the Waves get to the round of 16, that must be the magic number.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im not sure exactly, but I think it has to do with the number of games she missed in the season, so if the Waves get to the round of 16, that must be the magic number.


Apparently the threshold is 30% of the season. When she got injured 8 games in, she was past that threshold and therefore ineligible to RS. She was told that if they get to the 3rd round of the tournament, the 3 additional games pulls her back under 30%.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> What a shot!


Check out @NCAASoccer’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/929521565561212929?s=09


----------



## Swoosh

The Driver said:


> Check out @NCAASoccer’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/929521565561212929?s=09


oh my keeper...


----------



## surfrider

Swoosh said:


> oh my keeper...


Oh Hey....Swoosh....whats up?  Nice to meet you....Im you and your me...we should go grab a beer and catch up sometime!  Cheers


----------



## Swoosh

surfrider said:


> Oh Hey....Swoosh....whats up?  Nice to meet you....Im you and your me...we should go grab a beer and catch up sometime!  Cheers


Yea except I don't surf.


----------



## surfrider

Swoosh said:


> Yea except I don't surf.


No worries.  If your kid is the player the fool connects you with then congrats.  She is a stud. Fun to watch her play


----------



## KidGretzky25

NoGoal said:


> Agree, great engine and pulls the strings for the Waves!  Love how Pepperdine players are allowed to be creative.


Their creativity on the ball and the freedom to play beautiful soccer is a pleasure to watch. Tim Ward one of the best


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Check out @NCAASoccer’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/929521565561212929?s=09


Even better the 2nd time.


----------



## CaliKlines

The Driver said:


> Check out @NCAASoccer’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/NCAASoccer/status/929521565561212929?s=09





Sheriff Joe said:


> Even better the 2nd time.


And the 8th and 9th too!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

CaliKlines said:


> And the 8th and 9th too!


Saw it live, those wave fans are a little excitable.


----------



## NoGoal

KidGretzky25 said:


> Their creativity on the ball and the freedom to play beautiful soccer is a pleasure to watch. Tim Ward one of the best


Pepperdine is one of the programs I can count on 1 hand where their attacking players are given the green light to play with creativity.

Little KidGretsky’s style of play will mesh well in the Pepperdine system as a #10 player pulling the strings!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Pepperdine is one of the programs I can count on 1 hand where their attacking players are given the green light to play with creativity.  The others are UCLA, Stanford, and Florida.


Super disciplined defense and a free wheeling attack.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Super disciplined defense and a free wheeling attack.


Absolutely,  I saw CR who played with my DD at Eagles.  She is excelling in the Tim Ward system!

BTW, your DD had a good game for returning from a head injury.  Your right wingback is a stud also!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Absolutely,  I saw CR who played with my DD at Eagles.  She is excelling in the Tim Ward system!
> 
> BTW, your DD had a good game for returning from a head injury.


Missed the game winner, but Bri V had her back.
She'll be better next week, Im sure.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Missed the game winner, but Bri V had her back.
> She'll be better next week, Im sure.


I saw the ball that hit the crossbar.  I didn’t realize your DD took that shot.   I was at the game watching with a buddy who’s DD plays on the team.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> I saw the ball that hit the crossbar.  I didn’t realize your DD took that shot.   I was at the game watching with a buddy who’s DD plays on the team.


Not that shot.
It was another shot that was one she would make 99 out of 100 times.
The freshman Reyes crossed the ball right onto the six after beating a defender in an incredible display of tenacity and skill.
Happens to all of em once in awhile.
The win makes it go away.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Absolutely,  I saw CR who played with my DD at Eagles.  She is excelling in the Tim Ward system!
> 
> BTW, your DD had a good game for returning from a head injury.  Your right wingback is a stud also!


Right back is conference defensive player of the year.
Missed last season with an ACL injury. She's an athletic phenom.
If it was up to me, Id give the entire back line the season MVP.
Her sister plays defensive mid, and is as good as it gets there.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> SDSU sucked.  9 behind the ball kickball is not soccer.  If you were impressed by that performance you clearly have skin in the game. It was tough to watch their crappy soccer.  Frieszen is a better coach than that.  To throw your philosophy out the window to try and get a result is illuminating.


So if SDSU Sucked then how do you explain them absolutely roasting the best center back in the world multiple times?   Fair question.  Did she have an off day?  Too much pressure from her narcissistic helicopter dad?


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not that shot.
> It was another shot that was one she would make 99 out of 100 times.
> The freshman Reyes crossed the ball right onto the six after beating a defender in an incredible display of tenacity and skill.
> Happens to all of em once in awhile.
> The win makes it go away.


I remember that one as well.  I told my buddy,  I love how Pepperdine’s attackers are allowed to go at fullbacks and that was a perfect example of why beating a fullback 1v1 creates defensive chaos for the other team.  The ctr backs now have to step leaving their marked players.  Yup, I’m sure your DD would have put that goal away, if she had that opportunity again.  

I have seen so many college teams in which it’s so obvious they have been program NOT to take players on and just cross it in the box and hope for the best. IMO, such an archiac way to play soccer


----------



## The Driver

@surfrider you need to let it go


----------



## NoGoal

I should also post, Fullerton gave Pepperdine a battle.  It was a back and forth game with Pepperdine having the 60-40% possession edge and more shots than Fullerton.  Athleticism was equal,  but Pepperdine was more technical and deeper.  It was apparent when they subbed, because there was no drop in play.  Fullerton doesn’t have the stand out players like Pepperdine does.  Fullerton wihout any superstars, play solid team ball and explains why they won the Big West Tourney.


----------



## The Driver

@surfrider you are missing a beautiful dance while beefing with @MakeAPlay 

Let it go


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> @surfrider you are missing a beautiful dance while beefing with @MakeAPlay
> 
> Let it go


I'm catching all of the dance.   And you are probably right


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> I'm catching all of the dance.   And you are probably right


No I am right and I shit glitter 

Or should I say 

my shit has glitter in it during dance seasons

I hope everyone's shit has glitter in it 

Happy Second Round Dancin


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> I should also post, Fullerton gave Pepperdine a battle.  It was a back and forth game with Pepperdine having the 60-40% possession edge and more shots than Fullerton.  Athleticism was equal,  but Pepperdine was more technical and deeper.  It was apparent when they subbed, because there was no drop in play.  Fullerton doesn’t have the stand out players like Pepperdine does.  Fullerton wihout any superstars, play solid team ball and explains why they won the Big West Tourney.


Anyone who thought Fullerton was gonna roll over is not up to speed on their program, and the overall talent throughout the Southern California region.
Plenty of ice packs after the game.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> @surfrider you are missing a beautiful dance while beefing with @MakeAPlay
> 
> Let it go


We are lucky people to be able to watch our kids play out their dreams.
Im praying for all of them to stay healthy and play hard.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone who thought Fullerton was gonna roll over is not up to speed on their program, and the overall talent throughout the Southern California region.
> Plenty of ice packs after the game.


Agreed, after seeing a few SoCal Big West and WCC teams play.  It’s apparent SoCal teams play with more sophistication than a lot of out of state schools.  Cough, cough....this includes the majority of Pac12 teams, except Ucla and Stanford.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I saw the ball that hit the crossbar.  I didn’t realize your DD took that shot.   I was at the game watching with a buddy who’s DD plays on the team.


I missed my chance.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Northwestern gets by on PKs.
Im sure the Bruins will roll out the red carpet.


----------



## Fact

SpeedK1llz said:


> Apparently the threshold is 30% of the season. When she got injured 8 games in, she was past that threshold and therefore ineligible to RS. She was told that if they get to the 3rd round of the tournament, the 3 additional games pulls her back under 30%.


Then I am cheering for Pep to go all the way (or at least third round).   ACL injuries suck big time.


----------



## Fact

surfrider said:


> So if SDSU Sucked then how do you explain them absolutely roasting the best center back in the world multiple times?   Fair question.  Did she have an off day?  Too much pressure from her narcissistic helicopter dad?


How do you know which nutjob parent you are dealing with?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> I missed my chance.


Its only one game, sheriff.
You'll get another chance.


----------



## push_up

surfrider said:


> So if SDSU Sucked then how do you explain them absolutely roasting the best center back in the world multiple times?   Fair question.  Did she have an off day?  Too much pressure from her narcissistic helicopter dad?


Driver, go eat a dick!


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> Driver, go eat a dick!


Nope that won't be happening 

I promise you that won't happen

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> So if SDSU Sucked then how do you explain them absolutely roasting the best center back in the world multiple times?   Fair question.  Did she have an off day?  Too much pressure from her narcissistic helicopter dad?


Did you watch the game?  Look dumbass you obviously are a butt hurt mitch with attitude.  I don't really care what you say because you have a low level of understanding as to what a central defender does.  You don't understand runs and switches or even the role of a lot of players on the pitch.  And if you do you just are pissed because my kid is a killer and yours is a scrub.  It's all good.  We will see who is where at the end of this season and at the end of their college careers.  You and yours are fleas.  I know that it hurts to hear it.  

Now bark loudly with no bite pu$$y.  If you really want to get out of your feelings and in to the streets you know how to reach me.

Bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> I gotta b real, surfrida's wit & commentary makes me think there's closer affiliation w/another P12 up in Palo Alto than Exposition/Vermont


You may be right in which case I really have to laugh.  No SoCal players on Stanford  get to play other than Cat and Jose isn't a dumba$$.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It's funny to me because @surfrider is talking $hit about a player leagues above his.  Again you are a flea trying to talk shit to an elephant.  LOL.  Damn this PB&J Blonde from Belching Beaver is tasty.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> You may be right in which case I really have to laugh.  No SoCal players on Stanford  get to play other than Cat and Jose isn't a dumba$$.



Sorry I forgot the equally as fabulous Miss Pickett.


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> You may be right in which case I really have to laugh.  No SoCal players on Stanford  get to play other than Cat and Jose isn't a dumba$$.





MakeAPlay said:


> Sorry I forgot the equally as fabulous Miss Pickett.


Yup, Seems common for their  players w/out outlier status. Next year, for the back line, SE should get time, and if not, for sure KW will make an early impact on the back line the year after that.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Sheriff Joe said:


> I missed my chance.


Yeah me too! Although I got to meet the Sheriff Mano-y-Mano, so that was cool.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Fact said:


> Then I am cheering for Pep to go all the way (or at least third round).   ACL injuries suck big time.


Thank you Fact! We need all the support we can get!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

SpeedK1llz said:


> Yeah me too! Although I got to meet the Sheriff Mano-y-Mano, so that was cool.


Right back atchya, what a place your kid gets to hang out for the next 4 years, you are a Mello dude and a great dad, I am sure of that.


----------



## Justafan

On a side note, Flemming having a horrible game for Canada so far.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> Not that shot.
> It was another shot that was one she would make 99 out of 100 times.
> The freshman Reyes crossed the ball right onto the six after beating a defender in an incredible display of tenacity and skill.
> Happens to all of em once in awhile.
> The win makes it go away.



I remember that play.  That would have been sick if she had hit the net.


----------



## Defendthegoal

Justafan said:


> On a side note, Flemming having a horrible game for Canada so far.


Fleming didn't have a horrible game.. yes she did get a little too flashy on a play that caused them a goal but she is the real deal and really exciting to watch. Was great to see the US come out with a W.


----------



## surfrider

Fun game to watch. The US looked really good for the better part of the game. The goals were exceptional. Ertz' short post corner was unbelievable. She is a BEAST.  Morgan with a beauty and a great flick Asst to Lloyd.  Yes, Canada was playing a lot of youngsters (which I applaud) but a nice way to end the year
Back to the tourney. Some great games slated for the weekend. Good luck to all


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Some great games slated for the weekend. Good luck to all


----------



## Justafan

Defendthegoal said:


> Fleming didn't have a horrible game.. yes she did get a little too flashy on a play that caused them a goal but she is the real deal and really exciting to watch. Was great to see the US come out with a W.


For her standards, yes she did.  I'm not knocking her as a player, in fact quite the opposite, as quality of a player that she is it was surprising that she had an unusually high number of bad turnovers (and I'm not talking just about the one that led to a goal).  She played too tentative and it led to a poor night.  No bigee.


----------



## The Driver

Happy Recovery Day

This week in Women's Soccer 

Will be

- Lit
- Dope 
- Rad
- All that and a Christmas Cheese Log

Fair Play and Best of Luck to these Awesome 

Student-Athletes


----------



## surfrider

Is it me or is there a giant vacuum of games that won't be streamed or aired this week?


----------



## soccer661

I know....def NOT happy about this streaming situation...what the heck?? why isn't Pac 12 picking up some of these games??


----------



## surfrider

Hey Lavar.   You still gonna have #5 kneel for the anthem after Trump got your thief of a kid out of China?  Funny how when you are backed into a corner you lean on the guy you bash constantly. What a fckin joke


----------



## push_up

surfrider said:


> Hey Lavar.   You still gonna have #5 kneel for the anthem after Trump got your thief of a kid out of China?  Funny how when you are backed into a corner you lean on the guy you bash constantly. What a fckin joke


#5 is a follower.  Let her follow.  As a business owner, I would not knowingly ever hire a kneeler.  Watch her earn 24k a year playing professional soccer and have her fat ass dad buy her groceries every other week because she is unable to support herself.  Live the dream, Live the dream.


----------



## timmyh

push_up said:


> #5 is a follower.  Let her follow.  As a business owner, I would not knowingly ever hire a kneeler.  Watch her earn 24k a year playing professional soccer and have her fat ass dad buy her groceries every other week because she is unable to support herself.  Live the dream, Live the dream.


MAP is one of the biggest douchebags and sorriest people I know, but you two guys (surfrider and push_up) are undoubtedly even worse.
Go away.  Your constant obsession with #5 is sick.  Your need to poke MAP by insulting a young lady is sick.  Both Amy and Abdul are narcissistic, bullying, assholes who aren't half as smart as they think they are, but abuse that ends up coming the way of you two is fully deserved.
Just stop it.  Go away.


----------



## push_up

Go eat a dick and put me on on ignore, snowflake.


----------



## outside!

Can't we all just get along and be happy for all the amazing young athletes we get to associate with and watch?


----------



## surfrider

timmyh said:


> MAP is one of the biggest douchebags and sorriest people I know, but you two guys (surfrider and push_up) are undoubtedly even worse.
> Go away.  Your constant obsession with #5 is sick.  Your need to poke MAP by insulting a young lady is sick.  Both Amy and Abdul are narcissistic, bullying, assholes who aren't half as smart as they think they are, but abuse that ends up coming the way of you two is fully deserved.
> Just stop it.  Go away.


See there's where you don't understand. I have no problem with his kid short of desecrating the flag and our anthem.  She is a very good player and obviously an excellent student. I simply can't stand the fool who brought her into this world


----------



## timmyh

push_up said:


> Go eat a dick and put me on on ignore, snowflake.


I am not even a little bit snowflake.
Just tired of coming in here to hopefully get good info and interesting discussion only to find half the posts are a tired back and forth between you morons.  Start your own thread where you nimrods can go insult one another's children.


----------



## gkrent

Do they let you bring outside food into Drake Stadium?


----------



## surfrider

gkrent said:


> Do they let you bring outside food into Drake Stadium?


Yes


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Hey Lavar.   You still gonna have #5 kneel for the anthem after Trump got your thief of a kid out of China?  Funny how when you are backed into a corner you lean on the guy you bash constantly. What a fckin joke


Hey dipshit are you going to grow a pair and talk $hit to my face?  Otherwise you are a just a smelly a$$ pu$$y.  No surprise you are a Trump guy.  Small hands, small penis, won't confront a real man....


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> MAP is one of the biggest douchebags and sorriest people I know, but you two guys (surfrider and push_up) are undoubtedly even worse.
> Go away.  Your constant obsession with #5 is sick.  Your need to poke MAP by insulting a young lady is sick.  Both Amy and Abdul are narcissistic, bullying, assholes who aren't half as smart as they think they are, but abuse that ends up coming the way of you two is fully deserved.
> Just stop it.  Go away.


Anytime you want to test me @timmyh you have an open invitation for me to take a $hit on you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> See there's where you don't understand. I have no problem with his kid short of desecrating the flag and our anthem.  She is a very good player and obviously an excellent student. I simply can't stand the fool who brought her into this world


Stop hating because your poser of a kid is a follower.


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> #5 is a follower.  Let her follow.  As a business owner, I would not knowingly ever hire a kneeler.  Watch her earn 24k a year playing professional soccer and have her fat ass dad buy her groceries every other week because she is unable to support herself.  Live the dream, Live the dream.


@push_up my daughter would never work on your windowless ice cream truck trying to lure in little girls.  As a business owner you probably can't afford to live in California so you stay in the desert where you can own an ice cream truck and flourish.  You are in Arizona you broke a$$ idiot until you can live in my zip code just stop.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider you are just a coward and a clown.  You are talking shit when your kid is a scrub nobody that will NEVER be more than a rec player....


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> Go eat a dick and put me on on ignore, snowflake.


Coach why


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zerodenero said:


> Yup, Seems common for their  players w/out outlier status. Next year, for the back line, SE should get time, and if not, for sure KW will make an early impact on the back line the year after that.


Unfortunately both of those players are going to learn what many going to Stanford do.  When you get a top 2 recruiting class every year minutes can be hard to comeby.  I know that next season NG who is in the U20 WNT pool as a 2000 is going to be the starter at centerback next to Cook.  SE is going to have a tough time taking that spot from her.  KW will have a better chance assuming she plays leftback.  It is extremely unlikely that anybody will see significant minutes at rightback in the near future thanks to Miss Pickett.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider you are just a coward and a clown.  You are talking shit when your kid is a scrub nobody that will NEVER be more than a rec player....


Yep shell never amount to anything


----------



## soccer661

gkrent said:


> Do they let you bring outside food into Drake Stadium?


The only thing I had to throw away there was a diet coke CAN....so no aluminum cans I guess...
When I went with the kiddo's a couple weeks ago, they let me bring in snacks and un-opened water bottles.
Which saved me a bunch of $$-- cause all those little U11's watching the game get thirsty!!
(I don't think you bring in a water bottle that has been opened OR a canteen/recyclable plastic or steel water bottle? My friend had to leave hers outside the gate to pick up later or bring back to car)


----------



## soccer661

MakeAPlay said:


> Unfortunately both of those players are going to learn what many going to Stanford do.  When you get a top 2 recruiting class every year minutes can be hard to comeby.  I know that next season NG who is in the U20 WNT pool as a 2000 is going to be the starter at centerback next to Cook.  SE is going to have a tough time taking that spot from her.  KW will have a better chance assuming she plays leftback.  It is extremely unlikely that anybody will see significant minutes at rightback in the near future thanks to Miss Pickett.


Agree...minutes for these top teams so hard to come by....
Another for Stanford-- you have SS coming in as well that will have to compete up top with CM, CK, JB, etc...will be interesting to see how it plays out.

But back to this year & on to Friday....super excited for these games...two GREAT double headers at Drake and Cagan...can anyone periscope/stream it for us??!!


----------



## soccer661

* Typo-- meant Jordan D (JD) not JB


----------



## Mystery Train

It's kind of amazing that grown ass adults (allegedly) who have kids in college (allegedly) haven't figured out that ignoring trollish behavior is the only way to end it.  Seriously.  If someone is talking $hit to you on an internet forum, and you totally ignore them, eventually they just stand there screaming into the void like the lunatic they are, all alone in the dark, sad and empty.  Trolls live on the attention.  Every time you respond to some sicko's baiting comment or insult, you give them more life.  More energy.  But if enough people ignore them, they disappear completely.  Poof.  Problem solved.  It's that simple.

The troll life is a tale told by an idiot, full of sound and fury, signifying nothing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I like Pepperdine on Friday.
Anyone interested in a friendly Gentlemen's/Gentlewomen's wager?
I'm a homer.
This is easy (pretend) money.


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Pepperdine on Friday.
> Anyone interested in a friendly Gentlemen's/Gentlewomen's wager?
> I'm a homer.
> This is easy (pretend) money.


I would not wager against them


----------



## CaliKlines

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Pepperdine on Friday.
> Anyone interested in a friendly Gentlemen's/Gentlewomen's wager?
> I'm a homer.
> This is easy (pretend) money.


Dbl or nothing? You get the WCC and I get the ACC?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey dipshit are you going to grow a pair and talk $hit to my face?  Otherwise you are a just a smelly a$$ pu$$y.  No surprise you are a Trump guy.  Small hands, small penis, won't confront a real man....


You talking about another guys dick is gay.  Unless the rumors are true.....


----------



## push_up

timmyh said:


> I am not even a little bit snowflake.
> Just tired of coming in here to hopefully get good info and interesting discussion only to find half the posts are a tired back and forth between you morons.  Start your own thread where you nimrods can go insult one another's children.


You are a whinny little snowflake.  You just don't realize it.


----------



## KidGretzky25

I'm looking forward to seeing at least 3 teams that play some of the best possession with a purpose soccer in the country...UCLA, Pepperdine, and Virginia. I haven't seen Northwestern play this year, so I have no opinion on their style of play. It should be a beautiful evening at the Drake
#saynotokickball


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Pepperdine on Friday.
> Anyone interested in a friendly Gentlemen's/Gentlewomen's wager?
> I'm a homer.
> This is easy (pretend) money.


I'm not an anti Pepp guy but have tight connections with a UVA players fam. I'll step up and take a gentlemens bet.  Name the prize. And good luck to Pep. I hope they can take down Goliath in that regional


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> I'm not an anti Pepp guy but have tight connections with a UVA players fam. I'll step up and take a gentlemens bet.  Name the prize. And good luck to Pep. I hope they can take down Goliath in that regional


I will wager that not 1

Young lady that made conference honors 

Both

On the field and in the Class

Makes >24k 

Pick your 5


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> I will wager that not 1
> 
> Young lady that made conference honors
> 
> Both
> 
> On the field and in the Class
> 
> Makes >24k
> 
> Pick your 5


Whhhaaaaatttt?


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Whhhaaaaatttt?


Shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiid


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> I'm not an anti Pepp guy but have tight connections with a UVA players fam. I'll step up and take a gentlemens bet.  Name the prize. And good luck to Pep. I hope they can take down Goliath in that regional


Deal.
Ill think about the prize, and get back to you.


----------



## surfrider

Ricky Fandango said:


> Deal.
> Ill think about the prize, and get back to you.


How bout one of these


----------



## Sheriff Joe

surfrider said:


> View attachment 1661
> How bout one of these


One? You must not know RF.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> View attachment 1661
> How bout one of these


Fine.
I’ve never had one but I’m sure I’ll like em if I win. If you win, you get what you deserve.
Let’s say one case.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Fine.
> I’ve never had one but I’m sure I’ll like em if I win. If you win, you get what you deserve.
> Let’s say one case.


Ricky....if/when you win, you will not be disappointed!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> Ricky....if/when you win, you will not be disappointed!


If Pepperdine wins, I'll drink it with you.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Pepperdine wins, I'll drink it with you.


I’ll bring one and we’ll enjoy together.  Although I grew up watching UVA soccer, I’m pulling for Pep!!!


----------



## The Driver

Shout out 

The person who is responsible 

For planning the Post Season Meals

These Players are amazing


----------



## turftoe

Looking forward to seeing some great games - those higher seeds better be ready to handle their business from opening whistle -- nobody travels to lose.


----------



## The Driver

For Entertainment purposes only

Princeton getting a point


----------



## MakeAPlay

soccer661 said:


> Agree...minutes for these top teams so hard to come by....
> Another for Stanford-- you have SS coming in as well that will have to compete up top with CM, CK, JB, etc...will be interesting to see how it plays out.
> 
> But back to this year & on to Friday....super excited for these games...two GREAT double headers at Drake and Cagan...can anyone periscope/stream it for us??!!


SS is going to be a starter.  Carusa is graduating on time and will likely not be coming back for her redshirt senior year opening up a forward spot for her.  Kuhlman and Haley won't give it up without a fight but SS is a special talent.  I would not be surprised if your player ended up as the starter.  The two players in her position were definitely the weakness of the team.

Both games at Cagan will be live streamed on Facebook and both games at Drake will be live streamed on the PAC 12 app.  In order to get to the Pepperdine stream you have click on a link from the Virginia schedule page.  I am not sure why it is being hidden by the PAC 12 network.


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay what the dealio

With the goings on at UCLA

You seem quiet this week 

Regarding the Bruins Womens Soccer


----------



## CaliKlines

The Driver said:


> Princeton getting a point


A #4 seed getting a point against an unseeded opponent that they defeated 2-0 earlier this year? Seems incongruent.


----------



## Mystery Train

CaliKlines said:


> A #4 seed getting a point against an unseeded opponent that they defeated 2-0 earlier this year? Seems incongruent.


Yes, it does.  Where is the game being played, and where did they play in the first game?  Is Princeton missing anyone?


----------



## The Driver

Soccer people don't understand the betting lines

Princeton getting points only means money is on NC State 

For Entertainment purposes only


----------



## Zerodenero

CaliKlines said:


> A #4 seed getting a point against an unseeded opponent that they defeated 2-0 earlier this year? Seems incongruent.


Cali- We missed our chance to break bread over a wager here...as of min 68, I've got Princeton moving on by 1


----------



## soccerobserver

Zerodenero said:


> Cali- We missed our chance to break bread over a wager here...as of min 68, I've got Princeton moving on by 1


In OT tied 1-1 in regulation


----------



## Mystery Train

The Driver said:


> Soccer people don't understand the betting lines
> 
> Princeton getting points only means money is on NC State
> 
> For Entertainment purposes only


yeah, but why all the money on NC State?  Cali putting his whole paycheck in?  Anyway, looks like a smart bet...


----------



## Mystery Train

Mystery Train said:


> yeah, but why all the money on NC State?  Cali putting his whole paycheck in?  Anyway, looks like a one goal finish...


----------



## gkrent

princeton is through.  7 rounds of PKS


----------



## The Driver

Ha Princeton advances

Still ain't shit to do in Pullman


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> Ha Princeton advances
> 
> Still ain't shit to do in Pullman


No but Ya ever been to Trenton (the real Princeton)?


----------



## soccerobserver

Tiger's Asom missed Princeton's first pk which was a bad omen but later State missed 3 kicks in a row...nice recovery for Princeton but tough way to end for State...


----------



## Mystery Train

Nil nil at the half for SC and Baylor.  Too much kickball on display in the first half...


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> No but Ya ever been to Trenton (the real Princeton)?


Nope just the Bricks 

Big Ups Princeton


----------



## CaliKlines

soccerobserver said:


> Tiger's Asom missed Princeton's first pk which was a bad omen but later State missed 3 kicks in a row...nice recovery for Princeton but tough way to end for State...


State ahead 4-2 in kicks...then the nerves kicked in.  Good season for the Pack...they will be back. 90% of their goals were scored by underclassmen. Princeton converted when they had to...not how you start, but how you finish from the spot. Congrats to the Tigers!


----------



## soccerobserver

Nice to see sophomore CO from Harvard Westlake/Real SoCal doing well and at the end she buried her PK for Princeton...


----------



## Kicker4Life

SC up 1-0 in the 74th min


----------



## Mystery Train

Kicker4Life said:


> SC up 1-0 in the 74th min


1-1 end of regulation


----------



## Sheriff Joe

soccerobserver said:


> Tiger's Asom missed Princeton's first pk which was a bad omen but later State missed 3 kicks in a row...nice recovery for Princeton but tough way to end for State...


Missed? As in not blocked?


----------



## Mystery Train

Baylor v SC, End of 1st OT, still 1-1.  Baylor hit one off the crossbar about 10 seconds into the OT, but it's been mostly SC since.


----------



## Mystery Train

Baylor hanging on for dear life . . .this 2nd OT is cray


----------



## Mystery Train

goin' to PKs


----------



## Mystery Train

Baylor advances with 3-0 PK advantage.


----------



## Mystery Train

SC did everything but put the ball in the net in the 2nd OT, then had two poor PK's and a great save by the Baylor GK.  November madness baby.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Down goes the Champ.....they didn’t deserve to lose, but then again, they didn’t get it done when it mattered most.


----------



## Swoosh

KidGretzky25 said:


> Their creativity on the ball and the freedom to play beautiful soccer is a pleasure to watch. Tim Ward one of the best


Hope to see it second half.


----------



## Swoosh

Kicker4Life said:


> Down goes the Champ.....they didn’t deserve to lose, but then again, they didn’t get it done when it mattered most.


Don't deserve to win if you can't close out a game with 30 seconds left.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

pepperdine looks terrible.  or is VA that good?


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Don't deserve to win if you can't close out a game with 30 seconds left.


As the old saying goes.....ABC's cause:


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> pepperdine looks terrible.  or is VA that good?


Pepperdine should have gone into UCLA mode and played defense the whole game.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> @MakeAPlay what the dealio
> 
> With the goings on at UCLA
> 
> You seem quiet this week
> 
> Regarding the Bruins Womens Soccer


I don't like the crowd that is hanging here now. Not enough alphas mostly zetas.  The Bruins will be fine.  Hoping my player gets on the field.  She hasn't practiced all week.  Not concerned though.  This is the point n the dance where the contenders stand up and the pretenders go home.


----------



## full90

Any tricks on getting the ucla feed? I went thru pepp and uva twitter to Pac-12 link but I’d only get 2 seconds of live action then a frozen screen. Any other ways to access?


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine should have gone into UCLA mode and played defense the whole game.


Virginia is no St. Mary's.


----------



## The Driver

full90 said:


> Any tricks on getting the ucla feed? I went thru pepp and uva twitter to Pac-12 link but I’d only get 2 seconds of live action then a frozen screen. Any other ways to access?


8 Pm start time I believe


----------



## push_up

USC FAIL


----------



## gkrent

eastbaysoccer said:


> pepperdine looks terrible.  or is VA that good?


Virginia is very good and one of the biggest most athletic team I’ve seen all season.  PEPP JUst didn’t seem to have the composure they usually  bring  to the to pitch as especially evidenced by the way they dropped their guard on that third goal.  Good luck to the BRUINS and also to VA in the tournament!


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't like the crowd that is hanging here now. Not enough alphas mostly zetas.  The Bruins will be fine.  Hoping my player gets on the field.  She hasn't practiced all week.  Not concerned though.  This is the point n the dance where the contenders stand up and the pretenders go home.


Hey Dipshit. You do know that Zeta is the fifth letter in the Greek alphabet right?  I guess all the Zetas hurt your feelings when we call you out on your crap. Good luck to your player


----------



## CaliKlines

Looks like the ACC is putting 5 teams thru to the Round of sixteen. Wish it had been 6!

Good luck to your player.


----------



## CaliKlines

I heard someone is trying to offload some cheap plane tickets to O-town for the first week of December. Any takers?

Maybe UCLA should be playing their 2nd 11, since they are top 5 in the country. Maybe they would have a lead against Northwestern by now? (I still think the B’s will eventually convert one of their plentiful opportunities.)

Good luck to your player.


----------



## full90

Northwestern would be a mid table big west team. No pace. No one special. Average athletes. This game is agony. Ucla is playing a rec team and looks about that interested in the game.


----------



## GoWest

Swoosh said:


> Virginia is no St. Mary's.


Nope. They are an average ACC team.


----------



## GoWest

push_up said:


> USC FAIL


Easy there fella. It's tough to repeat as National Champions.


----------



## Swoosh

GoWest said:


> Easy there fella. It's tough to repeat as National Champions.


More like tough to win a game in the tournament in 90 minutes.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I heard someone is trying to offload some cheap plane tickets to O-town for the first week of December. Any takers?
> 
> Maybe UCLA should be playing their 2nd 11, since they are top 5 in the country. Maybe they would have a lead against Northwestern by now? (I still think the B’s will eventually convert one of their plentiful opportunities.)
> 
> Good luck to your player.


@CaliKlines you are a flea.  Your kid will never see the pitch in the ACC.  You heard it hear first.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Hey Dipshit. You do know that Zeta is the fifth letter in the Greek alphabet right?  I guess all the Zetas hurt your feelings when we call you out on your crap. Good luck to your player


Hey pu$$y. You clearly aren't an alpha and your kid would be lucky to be a zeta.  Pennywise you are out of your league.  You couldn't carry my left nut.

Mitch..


----------



## MakeAPlay

eastbaysoccer said:


> pepperdine looks terrible.  or is VA that good?


Contenders stand up.  Pretenders go home.  Nothing new.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Hey Dipshit. You do know that Zeta is the fifth letter in the Greek alphabet right?  I guess all the Zetas hurt your feelings when we call you out on your crap. Good luck to your player


Zetas are bitches.  Any real man would act like one.  Are you a man or a bitch @surfrider ?  Are you still scared bitch?


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> USC FAIL


Your kid will never play there Roy.  Don't swing above your weight class.  Punk bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I heard someone is trying to offload some cheap plane tickets to O-town for the first week of December. Any takers?
> 
> Maybe UCLA should be playing their 2nd 11, since they are top 5 in the country. Maybe they would have a lead against Northwestern by now? (I still think the B’s will eventually convert one of their plentiful opportunities.)
> 
> Good luck to your player.



Cali you are going to look stupid when your kid doesn't play next year at a mid to bottom ACC team.  Your kid couldn't make the 4th eleven so why do you care?  I'm not trying to offload shit. My kid will be in the college cup.  YOU WILL NEVER BE ABLE TO SAY THE SAME THING!  

Your kid wasn't even all league.  You should probably have her take up another sport and save yourself the hassle of moving her across country for a semester.

Watch bitch you will see.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> I heard someone is trying to offload some cheap plane tickets to O-town for the first week of December. Any takers?
> 
> Maybe UCLA should be playing their 2nd 11, since they are top 5 in the country. Maybe they would have a lead against Northwestern by now? (I still think the B’s will eventually convert one of their plentiful opportunities.)
> 
> Good luck to your player.


Talking shit about teams that your kid couldn't make is funny.


----------



## KidGretzky25

I was at the game, Virginia is a very talented team coming out of a very competitive ACC. #12 is a beast. I loved the way they played. Will be a great matchup against UCLA. Northwestern had no chance against UCLA packing in 10 players and hoping for a fluke goal or pks. 
#saynotokickball


----------



## Ricky Fandango

eastbaysoccer said:


> pepperdine looks terrible.  or is VA that good?


Pepperdine did not have a good game, and Virginia was that good.
They held the ball better than any team I have seen this year, and were faster to the ball every time.
Pepperdine was uncharacteristically sloppy with the ball, and Va. made them pay.
UCLA will have their hands full.
Congrats to Va. and UCLA.

I gotta find out where to get pliney elder.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

GoWest said:


> Nope. They are an average ACC team.


Well above average, and they had a great game last night.
If they can play that well going forward, they could go all the way.
They have the talent, and technical ability to hold the ball better than any other team in the ACC.
When they put all the pieces together like they did last night, they are incredible.

I remember Va. playing Pep. two years ago when Va. was ranked #1.
Pepperdine tied the game 2-2, and were less than two minutes from winning.
The team I saw last night is light years better than that one.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Hey pu$$y. You clearly aren't an alpha and your kid would be lucky to be a zeta.  Pennywise you are out of your league.  You couldn't carry my left nut.
> 
> Mitch..


And all this time I assumed MaP was female.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Pepperdine should have gone into UCLA mode and played defense the whole game.


It's hard to win from the parked bus when you get zero shots on goal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

espola said:


> And all this time I assumed MaP was female.


Ignoramus.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine did not have a good game, and Virginia was that good.
> They held the ball better than any team I have seen this year, and were faster to the ball every time.
> Pepperdine was uncharacteristically sloppy with the ball, and Va. made them pay.
> UCLA will have their hands full.
> Congrats to Va. and UCLA.
> 
> I gotta find out where to get pliney elder.


Next time you’re in Nor Cal Ricky, I’ll take you straight to the source.


----------



## LASTMAN14

The Driver said:


> Ha Princeton advances
> 
> Still ain't shit to do in Pullman


Go to the COUG and then cow tipping.


----------



## The Driver

Santa Clara is still historically in the Dance

Still nothing to do in Pullman


----------



## LASTMAN14

The Driver said:


> Santa Clara is still historically in the Dance
> 
> Still nothing to do in Pullman


Your right after beers at the COUG and maybe cow tipping there is nothing to do there.


----------



## The Driver

LASTMAN14 said:


> Your right after beers at the COUG and maybe cow tipping there is nothing to do there.


But Win


----------



## LASTMAN14

The Driver said:


> But Win


Then Repeat.


----------



## soccer661

Still in "soccer hangover viewing" from yesterday....so fun....some really great games coming down to the wire/OT/PKs...
Congrats to our Cali girls & teams all moving forward!
Ready for tomorrow!
Found this for anyone else looking at a full day of watching! 
(And I believe UCLA (at 6pm) is off that Pac 12 stream again and Stanford (1pm) will be streaming from the Stanford WoSo facebook page.)

10:00 AM
#4 Princeton vs. #1 North Carolina (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)






10:00 AM
#4 Texas vs. #1 Duke (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)






11:00 AM
Washington State vs. #3 Florida (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)






11:00 AM
Santa Clara vs. #1 South Carolina (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)






4:00 PM
Baylor vs. Notre Dame (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)


----------



## KidGretzky25

soccer661 said:


> Still in "soccer hangover viewing" from yesterday....so fun....some really great games coming down to the wire/OT/PKs...
> Congrats to our Cali girls & teams all moving forward!
> Ready for tomorrow!
> Found this for anyone else looking at a full day of watching!
> (And I believe UCLA (at 6pm) is off that Pac 12 stream again and Stanford (1pm) will be streaming from the Stanford WoSo facebook page.)
> 
> 10:00 AM
> #4 Princeton vs. #1 North Carolina (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:00 AM
> #4 Texas vs. #1 Duke (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:00 AM
> Washington State vs. #3 Florida (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11:00 AM
> Santa Clara vs. #1 South Carolina (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:00 PM
> Baylor vs. Notre Dame (Third Round) (NCAA Division I Women's Soccer Championship)


Thanks! SlingTV.com

#saynotokickball


----------



## soccer661

Yes -- we LOVE Sling!


----------



## Swoosh

Santa Clara vs South Carolina.  The great Jerry Smith doing it again for the WCC.


----------



## GoWest

.....and then there's that Ivy League team.....


----------



## surfrider

Wow.  What a game. North Carols dominated and Princeton wins on a great hustle counter. Play some kickball win a game


----------



## Swoosh

surfrider said:


> Wow.  What a game. North Carols dominated and Princeton wins on a great hustle counter. Play some kickball win a game


That space was on all day, worked not once but twice, and almost three times.  Kickball?  I think not.


----------



## surfrider

Swoosh said:


> That space was on all day, worked not once but twice, and almost three times.  Kickball?  I think not.


The kickball reference is for those that think anytime you play over the top you are kickballing.  They had multiple opportunities that way all game andAnson never adjusted


----------



## GoWest

surfrider said:


> Play some kickball win a game


The Cougs (not currently cow tipping) are kick-balling their way into 0-0 tie almost 80-minutes in against a smaller but technical Gator team.


----------



## Swoosh

surfrider said:


> The kickball reference is for those that think anytime you play over the top you are kickballing.  They had multiple opportunities that way all game andAnson never adjusted


That was my thought.  Wait aren’t I you and you me?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> Santa Clara vs South Carolina.  The great Jerry Smith doing it again for the WCC.


The Broncos looked terrible.
Much like Pepperdine on Friday, they just gave the ball away all day long.
Cant have a bad game in the tournament 'r yur dun.


----------



## surfrider

I thought Santa Clara dominated the second half.  God if I have to see McCaskill dive another dozen times just shoot me


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> Santa Clara vs South Carolina.  The great Jerry Smith doing it again for the WCC.


Really?

Maybe next time...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Pepperdine did not have a good game, and Virginia was that good.
> They held the ball better than any team I have seen this year, and were faster to the ball every time.
> Pepperdine was uncharacteristically sloppy with the ball, and Va. made them pay.
> UCLA will have their hands full.
> Congrats to Va. and UCLA.
> 
> I gotta find out where to get pliney elder.


You know that UCLA beat Virginia.  Try Toronado in North Park.  They always have Pliny on tap for $7 a pint.  

WOSO is an elite sport.  The teams with the best players and a good coach usually win.  Pepperdine started to believe their press clippings.  The elites own this game.  If you get a top 5 recruiting class each year and you aren't Cal you make it this far every year.  Sort of like the sun rising in the east and setting in the west.  Penn State vs Stanford will be a classic.  

It was a good season.  I will be in Orlando soon.  Funny how that prediction is working itself out.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that UCLA beat Virginia.  Try Toronado in North Park.  They always have Pliny on tap for $7 a pint.
> 
> WOSO is an elite sport.  The teams with the best players and a good coach usually win.  Pepperdine started to believe their press clippings.  The elites own this game.  If you get a top 5 recruiting class each year and you aren't Cal you make it this far every year.  Sort of like the sun rising in the east and setting in the west.  Penn State vs Stanford will be a classic.
> 
> It was a good season.  I will be in Orlando soon.  Funny how that prediction is working itself out.


I know, but its a new season now.
Virginia was really good on Friday. Have a bad game and yur dun.
Good luck.


----------



## MakeAPlay

KidGretzky25 said:


> Thanks! SlingTV.com
> 
> #saynotokickball


The game at 6 is going to be the cleanest of the tournament.  Good luck to both of your players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know, but its a new season now.
> Good luck.


Won't change the outcome.  The Bruins are the real deal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> You know that UCLA beat Virginia.  Try Toronado in North Park.  They always have Pliny on tap for $7 a pint.


I dont want a pint.
I need to buy a case.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know, but its a new season now.
> Virginia was really good on Friday. Have a bad game and your dun.
> Good luck.


Thanks.  You can never have too much luck.  My players feels ready and is well rested since she didn't practice all week.  I will take that over luck any day.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont want a pint.
> I need to buy a case.


LOL.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> LOL.


I do want to try it, but I'll just pinch a bottle r two from the payoff.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Thanks.  You can never have too much luck.  My players feels ready and is well rested since she didn't practice all week.  I will take that over luck any day.


There's 11 players on the field for each team.
Your player is 1/ 11th of one team.
All eleven are crucial, and that includes anyone who comes off the bench to be a 1/11th.

Im pull'n for socal


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I do want to try it, but I'll just pinch a bottle r two from the payoff.


If you like IPAs it is the IPA's IPA.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's 11 players on the field for each team.
> Your player is 1/ 11th of one team.
> All eleven are crucial, and that includes anyone who comes off the bench to be a 1/11th.


Agreed but on an incredibly deep team my player has no backup and no equal.  Her not being on the field changes the calculus of a high end attacking team.  Trust me there is only one irreplaceable player on that team and that isn't coming from just me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's 11 players on the field for each team.
> Your player is 1/ 11th of one team.
> All eleven are crucial, and that includes anyone who comes off the bench to be a 1/11th.
> 
> Im pull'n for socal


I hear you.  Personally I'm pulling for the same school I have rooted for since I was 17.


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> Really?
> 
> Maybe next time...


Back to back sweet 16s. Although the WCC was the weakest it's ever been.


----------



## Swoosh

If I had to judge by Friday night...I would know who wins tonight...and earns a cakewalk Elite Eight match up.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> Back to back sweet 16s. Although the WCC was the weakest it's ever been.


Ever is a long time.
Down year, agreed.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I hear you.  Personally I'm pulling for the same school I have rooted for since I was 17.


There's a pretty good center back from socal who plays for Va.
Not the fastest player on earth, but a beast in the air, and a really good soccer player to boot.
UCLA has the speed to get around the Va. defense, or through it if they play too high in the back.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> If I had to judge by Friday night...I would know who wins tonight...and earns a cakewalk Elite Eight match up.


When are you going to switch screen names?  Your BS misdirection isn't fooling me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's a pretty good center back from socal who plays for Va.
> Not the fastest player on earth, but a beast in the air, and a really good soccer player to boot.
> UCLA has the speed to get around the Va. defense, or through it if they play too high in the back.


Not worried.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Not worried.


Why would you be?
Youre drinking beer right now.

All you gotta do is watch.
I got my cocktail hour cigar about ready to light.


----------



## Zerodenero

Baylor up by 2 on ND.....

Not to kaibosh the luck of the Irish, I feel like the lady leprechauns annually underachieve.


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> Baylor up by 2 on ND.....
> 
> Not to kaibosh the luck of the Irish, I feel like the lady leprechauns annually underachieve.


You never know when that lucky Lil $hit shows up

I've watched him strip the ball in the 4th 

With no 1 around


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> Back to back sweet 16s. Although the WCC was the weakest it's ever been.


You say weak, I say parity....
It takes coaching, talent & a bit of luck to get deep into the ncaa's...
Jerry has had the first two of the three for many years.


----------



## Kicker4Life

MakeAPlay said:


> If you like IPAs it is the IPA's IPA.


Enjoyed 2 last night.  Only 4 left....need to make a call for reinforcements!


----------



## Kicker4Life

It’s a beautiful night at the Drake!


----------



## Kicker4Life

1-1 

6min in......

If UVA keeps playing a high line. It’s gonna be over quick!


----------



## The Driver

Kicker4Life said:


> 1-1
> 
> 6min in......
> 
> If UVA keeps playing a high line. It’s gonna be over quick!


Nope


----------



## splinter

Anyone else having problems with the live feed on the UCLA website?


----------



## surfrider

OG ON UCLA.  Was 5 in that play?


----------



## surfrider

splinter said:


> Anyone else having problems with the live feed on the UCLA website?


It won’t wotk on iPhone or iPad.  Works fine on laptop. No idea why


----------



## Swoosh

Lion Eyes said:


> You say weak, I say parity....
> It takes coaching, talent & a bit of luck to get deep into the ncaa's...
> Jerry has had the first two of the three for many years.


Parity, is that what you call Gonzaga, Portland, San Diego, and BYU?  What about St. Mary's and Pacific?  Not to mention USF.  It was a three team race for a few games then a two team race, if you think that's parity then ok.

Can't deny Jerry's success.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Swoosh said:


> Parity, is that what you call Gonzaga, Portland, San Diego, and BYU?  What about St. Mary's and Pacific?  Not to mention USF.  It was a three team race for a few games then a two team race, if you think that's parity then ok.
> 
> Can't deny Jerry's success.


The guy had a great run, no doubt.
Is it over?
Maybe.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> It won’t wotk on iPhone or iPad.  Works fine on laptop. No idea why


Working just fine in Oceanside.
Great 1st half. I wish they showed a replay of the counter on the score on the pk for UCLA. I thought Va. was playing too high, but couldnt tell if they got burned or if the ref missed an offside.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Baylor up by 2 on ND.....
> 
> Not to kaibosh the luck of the Irish, I feel like the lady leprechauns annually underachieve.


The leprechan died.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> The guy had a great run, no doubt.
> Is it over?
> Maybe.


Just a matter of time before Pep figures out they own the conference, and learn how to take it into the post season.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Working just fine in Oceanside.
> Great 1st half. I wish they showed a replay of the counter on the score on the pk for UCLA. I thought Va. was playing too high, but couldnt tell if they got burned or if the ref missed an offside.


I’ve got a pretty good vantage point, especially on the counter play.  UVA got burned!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> I’ve got a pretty good vantage point, especially on the counter play.  UVA got burned!


Refer to post 3787. "too high"
UCLA just went up and the lights are goin out.


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA just wore Virginia out....
Good job.


----------



## KidGretzky25

Great game by UCLA. They controlled every part of the game. Not sure why Cromwell took so long to have Anika and Sanchez go one on one to break down their defense. #5 UCLA shut down #12 for UVA and the Freshman UCLA CM dominated the midfield. Pac 12!
#saynotokickball


----------



## Lion Eyes

Swoosh said:


> Parity, is that what you call Gonzaga, Portland, San Diego, and BYU?  What about St. Mary's and Pacific?  Not to mention USF.  It was a three team race for a few games then a two team race, if you think that's parity then ok.
> 
> Can't deny Jerry's success.


I didn't deny his success,,,, just gave him kudos.
Jerry's good...but his days of dominating the WCC along with Portland are over....
It was a two game race until Jerry's kids got lit up 5- 0 by the league champs.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Duke


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> Duke


The last ACC team left standing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Princeton doesnt have a chance in hell.
Looks like Map called it.
Gotta give credit.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> The last ACC team left standing.


They are good....very good.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Princeton doesnt have a chance in hell.
> Looks like Map called it.


UCLA and Stanford or Duke....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> They are good....very good.


So is Stanford and UCLA.
I think we may have a Pac 12 final coming our way.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Lion Eyes said:


> UCLA and Stanford or Duke....


Pac 12 final would be cool.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> So is Stanford and UCLA.
> I think we may have a Pac 12 final coming our way.


Cali Cali....where art thou??


----------



## Lion Eyes

LASTMAN14 said:


> Pac 12 final would be cool.


Yes it would...
Tired of hearing about how frickin great the ACC is....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Cali Cali....where art thou??


Duke still alive.
I thought the center back from socal for Va. had a very good game.
Just not enough after the red card.

UCLA midfield with Flemming just cut up any attack and turned it around for UCLA.


----------



## turftoe

Dominant performance by UCLA, clearly deserved the win. Virginia can't be pleased with that performance especially after being spotted a goal lead early into the game. 

Baylor finds a way again. 

Princeton gets to face a team clicking nicely right now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

turftoe said:


> Dominant performance by UCLA, clearly deserved the win. Virginia can't be pleased with that performance especially after being spotted a goal lead early into the game.
> 
> Baylor finds a way again.
> 
> Princeton gets to face a team clicking nicely right now.


If Im picking players for a team, I'll take #29 for Baylor.


----------



## LASTMAN14

KidGretzky25 said:


> Great game by UCLA. They controlled every part of the game. Not sure why Cromwell took so long to have Anika and Sanchez go one on one to break down their defense. #5 UCLA shut down #12 for UVA and the Freshman UCLA CM dominated the midfield. Pac 12!
> #saynotokickball


The patience on the assist and the pass itself for the game winner was sublime.


----------



## surfrider

I personally wouldn’t take a single player from Baylor. That team is a bunch of thugs. They play a foul first mentality. Is that any different than “kickball”?   They are the biggest fraud of the elite 8 and will get crushed by Duke (4-0 minimum)


----------



## gkrent

I got the elite eight right on my bracket!  I should have gone to vegas!


----------



## Bad Hombre

surfrider said:


> I personally wouldn’t take a single player from Baylor. That team is a bunch of thugs. They play a foul first mentality. Is that any different than “kickball”?   They are the biggest fraud of the elite 8 and will get crushed by Duke (4-0 minimum)


Waa Waa Waa all the way home!!!!! Too bad for you, $C not the same, nothing wrong with their back line, need a better keeper though! Keep hatin UCLA and #5 all the way to Orlando. Your obsession only makes each victory sweeter.


----------



## surfrider

Again. No affiliation with USC and no hate to UCLA or 5.  Her dad is still a douche. And yes I am on a flight home today with my DDs season ended.  Was a great run and a fun season. Good luck to those with a kid still playing


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Princeton doesnt have a chance in hell.
> Looks like Map called it.
> Gotta give credit.


I'm just an a$$hole that watches a lot of women's soccer.  UCLA and Stanford are clearly the best teams in the country (as was expected at the beginning of the year).  Assuming they both put down excellent competition this weekend (and either team could lose) I am looking forward to seeing the Cardinal again.  The girls think that they were robbed and they outpossessed them at home.

Duke is an amazing team but they lost to North Carolina twice and all of their street cred is from beating ACC competition.  The ACC of 2017 isn't the ACC of the past.  The PAC 12 shall continue to rise.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Again. No affiliation with USC and no hate to UCLA or 5.  Her dad is still a douche. And yes I am on a flight home today with my DDs season ended.  Was a great run and a fun season. Good luck to those with a kid still playing


And you are still a pu$$y who's kid couldn't play on the same team as my kid....  Enjoy the long offseason.  Next year stay in your weight class you mitch.

Keep trying to sell the no $C affiliation dip$hit.  You already spilled the beans trying to brag....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im picking players for a team, I'll take #29 for Baylor.


RF you have got to watch more skilled forwards bro.  Skills are what pays the bills....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I personally wouldn’t take a single player from Baylor. That team is a bunch of thugs. They play a foul first mentality. Is that any different than “kickball”?   They are the biggest fraud of the elite 8 and will get crushed by Duke (4-0 minimum)


I will put a bottle of Patron Platinum up that says Duke will not win by 4 goals....  Put your money where your mouth is mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> OG ON UCLA.  Was 5 in that play?


You talk $hit about a player that even sick and injured is better than your kid.  You probably talk shit about people with big dicks too....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> If I had to judge by Friday night...I would know who wins tonight...and earns a cakewalk Elite Eight match up.


You still have to beat the teams in front of you.  Something the Trojans kickball team might want to understand. 

 They did get a lot of all conference players though.  Undeservedly so.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> It won’t wotk on iPhone or iPad.  Works fine on laptop. No idea why


Because you have to have a level of common sense to be able to operate electronic devices.  Take your Apple product to the nearest kindergarten and get yourself some help.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> You talk $hit about a player that even sick and injured is better than your kid.  You probably talk shit about people with big dicks too....


I was wondering why you talk shit about me, thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> And you are still a pu$$y who's kid couldn't play on the same team as my kid....  Enjoy the long offseason.  Next year stay in your weight class you mitch.
> 
> Keep trying to sell the no $C affiliation dip$hit.  You already spilled the beans trying to brag....


Not sure when or where i was trying to brag.  I dont do that shit, nor do chuck other peoples kids in front of a train like you do.  Tell ya what, my kid is flying home for Thanksgiving and said she would like to go watch some of her friends play Saturday.  I'll join her. This will give you an opportunity to tell her how shitty she is to her face.  We'll be on the opposite stands some where around midfield...Come say Hi


----------



## Lambchop

Ricky Fandango said:


> Princeton doesnt have a chance in hell.
> Looks like Map called it.
> Gotta give credit.


Maybe not on the field but definitely in the classroom!!!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> RF you have got to watch more skilled forwards bro.  Skills are what pays the bills....


I was watching the second half and couldnt see the number, but it looked like 27, or 29.
She was wreaking havoc on the ND defense, and not taking any shit.

ND got smacked, and I heard a lot of screaming from the stands. Nothing more pathetic than a dad squeeling ,.."they tryna hurt my baby!"
Hear me now?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

surfrider said:


> Not sure when or where i was trying to brag.  I dont do that shit, nor do chuck other peoples kids in front of a train like you do.  Tell ya what, my kid is flying home for Thanksgiving and said she would like to go watch some of her friends play Saturday.  I'll join her. This will give you an opportunity to tell her how shitty she is to her face.  We'll be on the opposite stands some where around midfield...Come say Hi


I may come down for this...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> I may come down for this...


If you do, pick me up a case of the pliney, and I'll buy you and your bride dinner next time in Malibu, and pay the freight for the beer.


----------



## Kicknit22

SpeedK1llz said:


> I may come down for this...


Someòne take video please!!


----------



## themitch

MakeAPlay said:


> I will put a bottle of Patron Platinum up that says Duke will not win by 4 goals....  Put your money where your mouth is mitch.


somebody told me that people on this site were referring to my by name and saying some not nice things about me. there is only 1 mitch and i am themitch. please refrain from slandering me, referring to me or taking my name in vain. the mitch out...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> If you do, pick me up a case of the pliney, and I'll buy you and your bride dinner next time in Malibu, and pay the freight for the beer.


I could probably make a run this weekend and send it back to the Bu with my kid...


----------



## SpeedK1llz

themitch said:


> somebody told me that people on this site were referring to my by name and saying some not nice things about me. there is only 1 mitch and i am themitch. please refrain from slandering me, referring to me or taking my name in vain. the mitch out...


I wonder if pu$$y is going to join as well?


----------



## MakeAPlay

The east coast is going to $hit bricks if it is an all PAC 12 final.  Especially with what both teams have returning and the recruiting classes that they have lined up in 2018-2020.  We could very well see a long run at the top for those two.

It's hard for most to understand how those teams can pin an opponent in their half, force them to kickball it out or risk turning it over in a dangerous position then wear them out chasing.  What's even funnier is because of how poorly run the PAC 12 network is most east coasters haven't seen them play and don't have a clue.

Good luck to both squads.  Let's represent the West!!


----------



## push_up

Hey fat ass, your are as disgusting to read as you are to see in IRL.  I think it is time to hit the gym.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I think I have a new secret admirer.
Prolly 3D checkers run amok.


----------



## soccer661

Would love to see a Pac 12 final 
If Stanford can get thru Penn State this weekend (which will be tough for sure) and if UCLA can get thru Duke in the semi (also tough) then most likely this will/could/should happen. 
Keeping my fingers crossed!
Good luck this weekend!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving, and lets the things that matter most over shadow the things that mean the least.
Its a challenge sometimes.


----------



## surfrider

Happy Thanksgiving to those that have their families whole and good luck to those who are locked out


----------



## Lion Eyes

I'm blessed and I'm grateful.
Happy Thanksgiving to all of you.
Play Good Soccer!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Hey fat ass, your are as disgusting to read as you are to see in IRL.  I think it is time to hit the gym.


Can you please be more specific?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Not sure when or where i was trying to brag.  I dont do that shit, nor do chuck other peoples kids in front of a train like you do.  Tell ya what, my kid is flying home for Thanksgiving and said she would like to go watch some of her friends play Saturday.  I'll join her. This will give you an opportunity to tell her how shitty she is to her face.  We'll be on the opposite stands some where around midfield...Come say Hi


I will be there but you are going to have to come identify yourself.  Remember I don't know who you are.


----------



## LBSoccer

MakeAPlay said:


> The east coast is going to $hit bricks if it is an all PAC 12 final.  Especially with what both teams have returning and the recruiting classes that they have lined up in 2018-2020.  We could very well see a long run at the top for those two.
> 
> It's hard for most to understand how those teams can pin an opponent in their half, force them to kickball it out or risk turning it over in a dangerous position then wear them out chasing.  What's even funnier is because of how poorly run the PAC 12 network is most east coasters haven't seen them play and don't have a clue.
> 
> Good luck to both squads.  Let's represent the West!!


We went to the last 2 games (UCLA) and boy were they fun to watch! Their creativity and the way the ball flows using all 11 players on the field is a joy to watch.


----------



## The Driver

Senior year or maybe next year we having

Sweet Potato Pie

Fcuk Pumpkin Pie 

Fair Play


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> Washington and Oregon are going to surprise people.  This is going to be one of those years that the PAC 12 gets 8 or 9 teams in.  Utah could be a top 10-12 team.  BYU is going to take some lumps this season.  Pepperdine will be the class of the WCC.  The ACC is going to be extremely too heavy this year.  I like Florida St to win it but Duke, North Carolina, Notre Dame and Virginia all look like top 10 teams.  The SEC is going to be a knife fight between Florida and Texas A&M.
> 
> My top 15 are:
> 
> UCLA
> Florida St
> Stanford
> Penn St
> North Carolina
> Duke
> Notre Dame
> Florida
> West Virginia
> Utah
> Virginia
> Texas A&M
> Pepperdine
> Colorado
> USC


I got 3 of the top 4 right , 5 of the final 8 and my prediction about Pepperdine, BYU and the ACC was pretty accurate.  I just got the order of the ACC teams wrong.  Florida State seriously underachieved but they had a bunch of injuries and still made the Sweet 16.

Man I like coming back to these predictions....


----------



## surfrider

I will actually give you props. Pretty close if you don’t count the glaring omission of South Carolina and the Utah call


----------



## MakeAPlay

LBSoccer said:


> We went to the last 2 games (UCLA) and boy were they fun to watch! Their creativity and the way the ball flows using all 11 players on the field is a joy to watch.


I agree.  They are so good that they have U20 national team and full national team players that barely see any game time.  The #4 freshman in the country comes off the bench!  The team is so deep in the midfield that they outplayed $C without the best player in the country.  The next two years are going to be insane.  The Bruins only lose two starters (widebacks) and already have 2 replacements and 1 on the way in 2018 to choose from.  Once the 2019 class gets there it's a wrap.  MF and SF are blue chip players and will fit in nicely as replacements for Mace in 2019.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> I will actually give you props. Pretty close if you don’t count the glaring omission of South Carolina and the Utah call


Thank you.  See I am not Lavar Ball....


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you.  See I am not Lavar Ball....


Lmao


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Thank you.  See I am not Lavar Ball....


Ok. That’s funny. But you still kinda are


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Ok. That’s funny. But you still kinda are


LaVar Ball is all talk.  My rap sheet both public and private should alert you to the fact that my bite is worse than my bark.  I have no problem with spending 8 hours going through the loop in exchange for making my point....


----------



## MakeAPlay

MakeAPlay said:


> LaVar Ball is all talk.  My rap sheet both public and private should alert you to the fact that my bite is worse than my bark.  I have no problem with spending 8 hours going through the loop in exchange for making my point....  Not to mention that the well over 560 hours of community service that I have done isn't a big deal.  Especially since now I can just write a check and not do the community service...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> LaVar Ball is all talk.  My rap sheet both public and private should alert you to the fact that my bite is worse than my bark.  I have no problem with spending 8 hours going through the loop in exchange for making my point....


Lmao


----------



## The Driver

@MakeAPlay the loop huh? 

Fitting heading into Elite 8 play 

What's the loop got to do with it?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> LaVar Ball is all talk.  My rap sheet both public and private should alert you to the fact that my bite is worse than my bark.  I have no problem with spending 8 hours going through the loop in exchange for making my point....


Abdul,  hello again, fat ass.  I would love to see you try to run from a CCW.  Watching you wet yourself would be fun.  The only thing you do IRL is push old ladies down.  Funny that you are bragging about it.  Classy.

Tell Amy Thorne we miss her.  At least she knew how to defend herself without the threats.  If #5posterized is anything like either of you, God help us all.


----------



## goldentoe

PSU has opened up a can, and they can't get the lid back on it...


----------



## turftoe

Yes, Stanford repping the PAC12 very well so far this afternoon. Hoping they keep mashing the gas and that UCLA does the same later


----------



## Ricky Fandango

goldentoe said:


> PSU has opened up a can, and they can't get the lid back on it...


Stanford opened up a can-o-whoopass on PSU, or maybe its what you said. PSU opened the can o whoopass, but had it pointed in the wrong direction.
(when opening can, always point arrow away from face)


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Duke pounding Baylor, pretty much as expected.


----------



## goldentoe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stanford opened up a can-o-whoopass on PSU, or maybe its what you said. PSU opened the can o whoopass, but had it pointed in the wrong direction.
> (when opening can, always point arrow away from face)


Big time can-o-whoopass FAIL!!  they pointed it right in their eyes and unleashed it....they never recovered


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I will put a bottle of Patron Platinum up that says Duke will not win by 4 goals....  Put your money where your mouth is mitch.


And again.....you dont know what you dont know....and i dont know shit....whose the mitch?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> And again.....you dont know what you dont know....and i dont know shit....whose the mitch?


Dam I wish I woulda bet that one, but 4 goals is alot.
I didnt see it coming in either game, but both teams that should have won, did.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> Dam I wish I woulda bet that one, but 4 goals is alot.
> I didnt see it coming in either game, but both teams that should have won, did.


Did I mention Duke was good?
Very good?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> And again.....you dont know what you dont know....and i dont know shit....whose the mitch?


You are talking about other people's kids that are still playing.  Mine is still playing where as yours is at home with daddy and mommy thinking about next year.  You are the bitch sir. Be a man and prove me wrong.  We will find out tomorrow.  I hope to see your punk a$$.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> And again.....you dont know what you dont know....and i dont know shit....whose the mitch?


Talk to me when your kid can make my kids team....


----------



## Zerodenero

turftoe said:


> Yes, Stanford repping the PAC12 very well so far this afternoon. Hoping they keep mashing the gas and that UCLA does the same later





turftoe said:


> Dominant performance by UCLA.....Princeton gets to face a team clicking nicely right now.


Y'all old-timers know I'ma NE/ivy homer....but let's keep it real, the Princess Cinderella story ends here. Aint no way in hell that UCLA does not win. And if they dont...it will be the biggest FAIL of the tourney.


----------



## turftoe

Does anyone know what network (if any) will be broadcasting the college cup?


----------



## GoWest

turftoe said:


> Does anyone know what network (if any) will be broadcasting the college cup?


ESPN....?


----------



## GoWest

ESPNU


----------



## surfrider

EspnU I believe


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You are talking about other people's kids that are still playing.  Mine is still playing where as yours is at home with daddy and mommy thinking about next year.  You are the bitch sir. Be a man and prove me wrong.  We will find out tomorrow.  I hope to see your punk a$$.


Yep. But had a great experience and did nothing but be a great teammate and positive influence on the pitch. I told you where we will be and she will likely represent her school. Come say hi and tell her how much she sucks.


----------



## turftoe

surfrider said:


> EspnU I believe


IMO,ESPN should step up and put their money where their mouth is and broadcast it on the main network. 

Amazing athletes, at highest level, doing work.


----------



## abfool

surfrider said:


> Yep. But had a great experience and did nothing but be a great teammate and positive influence on the pitch. I told you where we will be and she will likely represent her school. Come say hi and tell her how much she sucks.


Better bring her grandma because according to the police report, that's when the bigmouth fat ass becomes violent.

make a play #grannybeater

abfool out


----------



## Zerodenero

Zerodenero said:


> Y'all old-timers know I'ma NE/ivy homer....but let's keep it real, the Princess Cinderella story ends here. Aint no way in hell that UCLA does not win. And if they dont...it will be the biggest FAIL of the tourney.


Lamchop- Disagree? ...That's fair. Lets toe the mark n walk the line w/a friendly wager.

Bruins win, Macallan 12 donation to yours truly will do. Princeton wins, equal libation of choice?


----------



## The Driver

Pookie said bet the Ivy

Take the kids out on Unc/Unk

If not Unk/UNC got da tab

Fair Play


----------



## The Driver

Y'all bore me

@MakeAPlay you won 

True they are COTTON CANDY


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA just has way more speed......


----------



## Kicker4Life

Is it halftime yet?


----------



## Lion Eyes

UCLA 3-1 over Princeton...
UCLA's mid field is so strong and the forwards are fast...very fast.


----------



## NoGoal

Love or hate MAP...congratulations to your DD and her Bruin teammates advancing to the College Cup.  Got to love 3 of the 4 participants play a nice brand of soccer.  Many, many, many college coaches need to take note!


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Take note of the better  Athletes they have and could not get?

Stanford will win it all.  Easy call.


----------



## NoGoal

eastbaysoccer said:


> Take note of the better  Athletes they have and could not get?
> 
> Stanford will win it all.  Easy call.


Better athletes with “skill, a first touch and play the ball on the ground”.  If it was about being athletic, Baylor should have beaten Duke!


----------



## turftoe

solid final four 

Congratulations to those on here w daughters still in the dance


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Love or hate MAP...congratulations to your DD and her Bruin teammates advancing to the College Cup.  Got to love 3 of the 4 participants play a nice brand of soccer.  Many, many, many college coaches need to take note!


Thank you sir.  Now it seems that me buying plane tickets and booking a hotel in September doesn't look so crazy.   The best is yet to come with this group.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Better athletes with “skill, a first touch and play the ball on the ground”.  If it was about being athletic, Baylor should have beaten Duke!


Don't even waste your time trying to explain it. It's much more impactful when people try to figure it out after the fact than them simply listening to good insight.  The longer I have watched women's soccer the more that I realize that most of those that follow it don't really see.  I know which team left in the field had the lead on a pro team with only 3 subs this spring.  I also happen to know what those players think happened on the 26th of October.  

It's all good because it will be quite obvious next weekend.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Damn it sucks when I'm right.  @push_up is spinning in his garbage can.  @surfrider is being the coward that he is not making himself known when I walked up and down the steps.

Hate me all you want.  I know a winner when I see one.  Enjoy whatever next week.  I'm headed to Orlando.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Y'all bore me
> 
> @MakeAPlay you won
> 
> True they are COTTON CANDY


It wasn't a fair game.  I was playing 3D chess.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> UCLA 3-1 over Princeton...
> UCLA's mid field is so strong and the forwards are fast...very fast.


So that's all it was?  You clearly don't understand what they do and how and why they can do it.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> So that's all it was?  You clearly don't understand what they do and how and why they can do it.


.
Easy big fella, don't start lecturing me, I simply made an observation.
In it's simplest form, yes that's all it was.
Mace & Rodriquez  basically ran past the Princeton D when ever they pleased...
Fleming and Sheehan controlled the mid field...you control the mid field you win.
The back line was under pressure at the opening of the second half and had great support from the mid field, other than that....no biggie.
Enjoy the win ...UCLA won in dominating fashion.
Good luck against Duke, gonna be a great match.


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> Don't even waste your time trying to explain it. It's much more impactful when people try to figure it out after the fact than them simply listening to good insight.  The longer I have watched women's soccer the more that I realize that most of those that follow it don't really see.  I know which team left in the field had the lead on a pro team with only 3 subs this spring.  I also happen to know what those players think happened on the 26th of October.
> 
> It's all good because it will be quite obvious next weekend.


That’s right,  UCLA played a scrimmage vs the Seattle Reign.  Imagine if Mallory Pugh was still at UCLA....they could have won 3-4 college cups in a row.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> .
> Easy big fella, don't start lecturing me, I simply made an observation.
> In it's simplest form, yes that's all it was.
> Mace & Rodriquez  basically ran past the Princeton D when ever they pleased...
> Fleming and Sheehan controlled the mid field...you control the mid field you win.
> The back line was under pressure at the opening of the second half and had great support from the mid field, other than that....no biggie.
> Enjoy the win ...UCLA won in dominating fashion.
> Good luck against Duke, gonna be a great match.


Sheehan?  Again you clearly didn't watch closely.  No worries everyone has an opinion even if it wrong.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lion Eyes said:


> .
> Easy big fella, don't start lecturing me, I simply made an observation.
> In it's simplest form, yes that's all it was.
> Mace & Rodriquez  basically ran past the Princeton D when ever they pleased...
> Fleming and Sheehan controlled the mid field...you control the mid field you win.
> The back line was under pressure at the opening of the second half and had great support from the mid field, other than that....no biggie.
> Enjoy the win ...UCLA won in dominating fashion.
> Good luck against Duke, gonna be a great match.


How are the Waves doing?  Still hanging their hat on a draw against the Bruins?  How about that AMAZING Pepperdine defense.  As soon as they played a real offense they folded and Virginia's offense wasn't very good.

Stay in your lane.  You weren't there and have no idea what is in the pipeline for the Bruins.  Keep on speculating chief.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Why the hell would US Soccer hold a U20 camp on the day of the national championship game?  It's like they literally want to undermine the organization that is training their player pool.  The girls shouldn't be put in that position.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> Sheehan?  Again you clearly didn't watch closely.  No worries everyone has an opinion even if it wrong.


I watched, saw the replays...Thank for allowing me my opinion...


----------



## LASTMAN14

I have not seen Duke or South Carolina play this season. What's the break down on these teams in regards to style or approach?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> How are the Waves doing?  Still hanging their hat on a draw against the Bruins?  How about that AMAZING Pepperdine defense.  As soon as they played a real offense they folded and Virginia's offense wasn't very good.
> 
> Stay in your lane.  You weren't there and have no idea what is in the pipeline for the Bruins.  Keep on speculating chief.


They played a "real offense" at Drake earlier in the season, remember?
Virginia had a great game and beat the Waves. It happens, and we congratulate the team that won.
UCLA is in the final four.
Enjoy it, I know I will.


----------



## Lion Eyes

MakeAPlay said:


> How are the Waves doing?  Still hanging their hat on a draw against the Bruins?  How about that AMAZING Pepperdine defense.  As soon as they played a real offense they folded and Virginia's offense wasn't very good.
> 
> Stay in your lane.  You weren't there and have no idea what is in the pipeline for the Bruins.  Keep on speculating chief.


Who the hell do you think you are? Stay in my own lane? Speculating? 
My daughter graduated from Pepperdine, has her masters & works in Santa Monica and takes care of elite athletes, professional and amateur.
I happen to know families at Pepperdine and UCLA along with members of both coaching staffs.
This isn't about my daughter or your daughter you pompous ass. If you want to know about my daughter I suggest you ask Coach Greene.
I don't give a flying rats ass about the "pipeline", UCLA won because they had superior speed on their attack.
I've been watching women's soccer since the early eighties when my wife was an All American in the sport at San Diego State.
Good luck to UCLA as they travel to Florida....


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Why the hell would US Soccer hold a U20 camp on the day of the national championship game?  It's like they literally want to undermine the organization that is training their player pool.  The girls shouldn't be put in that position.


Cue the crying baby, playing the tiniest violin.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Lion Eyes said:


> I watched, saw the replays...Thank for allowing me my opinion...


UCLA has a ton of midfield and forward talent. They have great talent all over the field, but their greatest strength is in their attack.
So much speed and talent at every position.
Cerda and Mace both have taken leadership positions as upperclassmen, and both have had great years.


----------



## surfrider

@MakeAPlay   I was exactly where I told you I would be.  You arent very observant.  Good luck to the Bruins on their trip.  We would like nothing more than to see UCLA and Stanford go at it again.  Lots of great friends on both of those teams


----------



## soccer661

Great set up for final 4!!
Hoping our two pac 12 Cali teams are in the final!!! Congrats to all the girls going to Florida-- very exciting!!


----------



## GoWest

Answer me this someone.....

Pac12 'Elite 3' (Southern Cal aside this season) carry the torch again. Congrats! Easy to put $$$ on it as every season it seems to be Stanford, UCLA or Southern Cal making the only legit runs. What's up with the rest of the conference? Mediocre talent? Bad coaching? Mediocrity the gold standard?

Trying to gauge before DD executes the NLI in the next couple of years....since this is 'college recruiting' thread LOL


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> Answer me this someone.....
> 
> Pac12 'Elite 3' (Southern Cal aside this season) carry the torch again. Congrats! Easy to put $$$ on it as every season it seems to be Stanford, UCLA or Southern Cal making the only legit runs. What's up with the rest of the conference? Mediocre talent? Bad coaching? Mediocrity the gold standard?
> 
> Trying to gauge before DD executes the NLI in the next couple of years....since this is 'college recruiting' thread LOL


I will chime in on Udub, poor coaching, tactics and team chemistry.  When the game gets tough the coaching staff tells the team to kick it to the flags.  This includes verbatim don’t look up just kick it to the corner.  It’s the forwards fault if they are not there.

Overly focused on defense and doesn’t let the players be creative.  Quote at a practice, “not to knock the creativity, but just play it forward”.

And that is just the tip of the iceberg. 

As for Wazzu, AZ and Colorado....direct ugly ball as well.  ASU heard the new coach is an ass.  Oregon schools will always be the bottom of the conference.  Cal seems to underachieve every season and lose in the 1st round of the tourney.


----------



## Nutmeg

MakeAPlay said:


> Why the hell would US Soccer hold a U20 camp on the day of the national championship game?  It's like they literally want to undermine the organization that is training their player pool.  The girls shouldn't be put in that position.


I believe that is the point is US Soccer today. Choose us or die.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> I will chime in on Udub, poor coaching, tactics and team chemistry.  When the game gets tough the coaching staff tells the team to kick it to the flags.  This includes verbatim don’t look up just kick it to the corner.  It’s the forwards fault if they are not there.
> 
> Overly focused on defense and doesn’t let the players be creative.  Quote at a practice, “not to knock the creativity, but just play it forward”.
> 
> And that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> As for Wazzu, AZ and Colorado....direct ugly ball as well.  ASU heard the new coach is an ass.  Oregon schools will always be the bottom of the conference.  Cal seems to underachieve every season and lose in the 1st round of the tourney.


Like anything else in club soccer.....it also applies to a college soccer program!


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> Answer me this someone.....
> 
> Pac12 'Elite 3' (Southern Cal aside this season) carry the torch again. Congrats! Easy to put $$$ on it as every season it seems to be Stanford, UCLA or Southern Cal making the only legit runs. What's up with the rest of the conference? Mediocre talent? Bad coaching? Mediocrity the gold standard?
> 
> Trying to gauge before DD executes the NLI in the next couple of years....since this is 'college recruiting' thread LOL


It's tough to compete with the California schools as they get top talent and most of the coaches know how to put it together.  I think that most of the coaches in the conference don't have enough good players to play attractive and effective soccer so they build a team built on defense and direct play.  I don't blame them.  In order to play the brand of soccer that UCLA plays you have to have technical players at every position.  Unless you are Stanford or UCLA that just isn't going to happen.

It sucks but the 4 California schools are top 25 academic institutions and have great climate which is going to attract the elite players needed to win the conference.  As Wazzu showed if you have a couple of talented players at key positions you can make it to the sweet sixteen.  To make it past there you have to have a special team.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Nutmeg said:


> I believe that is the point is US Soccer today. Choose us or die.


It sucks for the girls.  Why would you put our top talent in that age group in that position?  Between UCLA and Stanford alone you have 9 players in the pool!  How could they expect them to come straight from an intense 3 days of soccer and go right into a tournament?  Some of these kids have played 2000+ minutes and need a break.

I know that my player is skipping it.  She has to get some rest.  She has been playing hurt all season.


----------



## Nutmeg

MakeAPlay said:


> It sucks for the girls.  Why would you put our top talent in that age group in that position?  Between UCLA and Stanford alone you have 9 players in the pool!  How could they expect them to come straight from an intense 3 days of soccer and go right into a tournament?  Some of these kids have played 2000+ minutes and need a break.
> 
> I know that my player is skipping it.  She has to get some rest.  She has been playing hurt all season.


Rest is good.  College soccer is way too short with too many games played in too small of a window. Add classes, strength coaches, training room, video and travel to it and I’m amazed more injuries don’t alter teams seasons.  US Soccer seems to continue to operate in a vacuum from DA to training centers to youth and senior national teams even more now in NWSL. I could maybe understand it if like Syracuse, wake forest , Idaho and Irvine made the final four and none of those players were in the pool.  But hopefully at least your coaching staff has the ear of maybe someone in involved.


----------



## Fact

Lion Eyes said:


> Who the hell do you think you are? Stay in my own lane? Speculating?
> My daughter graduated from Pepperdine, has her masters & works in Santa Monica and takes care of elite athletes, professional and amateur.
> I happen to know families at Pepperdine and UCLA along with members of both coaching staffs.
> This isn't about my daughter or your daughter you pompous ass. If you want to know about my daughter I suggest you ask Coach Greene.
> I don't give a flying rats ass about the "pipeline", UCLA won because they had superior speed on their attack.
> I've been watching women's soccer since the early eighties when my wife was an All American in the sport at San Diego State.
> Good luck to UCLA as they travel to Florida....


My better half must have just missed your better half at State and the great coaches that are now at UDUB.


----------



## GoWest

NoGoal said:


> I will chime in on Udub, poor coaching, tactics and team chemistry.  When the game gets tough the coaching staff tells the team to kick it to the flags.  This includes verbatim don’t look up just kick it to the corner.  It’s the forwards fault if they are not there.
> 
> Overly focused on defense and doesn’t let the players be creative.  Quote at a practice, “not to knock the creativity, but just play it forward”.
> 
> And that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> As for Wazzu, AZ and Colorado....direct ugly ball as well.  ASU heard the new coach is an ass.  Oregon schools will always be the bottom of the conference.  Cal seems to underachieve every season and lose in the 1st round of the tourney.


The Griff was great with my DD. Very talkative and welcoming. UDUB has had some solid teams over the years. Seems like they are always "just almost there." Thanks for the honest insider insight.



MakeAPlay said:


> It's tough to compete with the California schools as they get top talent and most of the coaches know how to put it together.  I think that most of the coaches in the conference don't have enough good players to play attractive and effective soccer so they build a team built on defense and direct play.  I don't blame them.  In order to play the brand of soccer that UCLA plays you have to have technical players at every position.  Unless you are Stanford or UCLA that just isn't going to happen.
> 
> It sucks but the 4 California schools are top 25 academic institutions and have great climate which is going to attract the elite players needed to win the conference.  As Wazzu showed if you have a couple of talented players at key positions you can make it to the sweet sixteen.  To make it past there you have to have a special team.


Cromwell seems like a decent person and obviously has done a pretty good job, especially right out of the gate inheriting a pretty focused group of players a few years back. Josh seems to hold 'the keys to the kingdom' and has been a fantastic recruiter.

Appreciate your insight as well.

Hope both of your DD's exceed their dreams on the pitch and in the classroom!


----------



## NoGoal

GoWest said:


> The Griff was great with my DD. Very talkative and welcoming. UDUB has had some solid teams over the years. Seems like they are always "just almost there." Thanks for the honest insider insight.


All the college coaches recruiting a player they want will be welcoming.  It’s a much different story once the student athlete sets foot on campus though.  Trust me the current players are on good behavior when the verbally committed take their official visits! 

Good luck deciding where your DD verbally commits.


----------



## Monkey

NoGoal said:


> I will chime in on Udub, poor coaching, tactics and team chemistry.  When the game gets tough the coaching staff tells the team to kick it to the flags.  This includes verbatim don’t look up just kick it to the corner.  It’s the forwards fault if they are not there.
> 
> Overly focused on defense and doesn’t let the players be creative.  Quote at a practice, “not to knock the creativity, but just play it forward”.
> 
> And that is just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> As for Wazzu, AZ and Colorado....direct ugly ball as well.  ASU heard the new coach is an ass.  Oregon schools will always be the bottom of the conference.  Cal seems to underachieve every season and lose in the 1st round of the tourney.


9 minutes playing time in a season=sour grapes

A terrific lady, she was at Silverlakes on Friday.


----------



## NoGoal

Monkey said:


> 9 minutes playing time in a season=sour grapes
> 
> A terrific lady, she was at Silverlakes on Friday.


You have no idea, you’re a poster looking from the outside in. 

My DD was one of the few players who put her head down, worked hard and “never complained about play time”. Why should she?  She has a 50% athletic scholarship at UDub.   She also received good player evaluations from the coaching staff.  

GoWest asked why the other Pac12 schools are not as successful as USC, UCLA and Stanford and I’m keeping it real by providing information about the program. Now if your DD is fortunate enough to recieve an offer to play for the program.  Then have her verbally commit and have at it, lmao!


----------



## NoGoal

Monkey said:


> 9 minutes playing time in a season=sour grapes
> 
> A terrific lady, she was at Silverlakes on Friday.


Terrific lady because she was recruiting at Silverlakes?  I didn’t know ulittle parents are allowed to break bread with college coaches.  Oh that’s right, if you hand out your DD’s player brochure.  You think you know the college coaches on a personal level. Hahaha!

Play time has to be earned and the only thing I’m sour grapes about is when I shoot in the high 80’s.  BTW, played the Los Serranos South course  last Friday from the Blue Tees (7200 yards) and shot a 79 with a triple bogey on the last hole.


----------



## Monkey

NoGoal said:


> Terrific lady because she was recruiting at Silverlakes?  I didn’t know ulittle parents are allowed to break bread with college coaches.  Oh that’s right, if you hand out your DD’s player brochure.  You think you know the college coaches on a personal level. Hahaha!
> 
> Play time has to be earned and the only thing I’m sour grapes about is when I shoot in the high 80’s.  BTW, played the Los Serranos South course  last Friday from the Blue Tees (7200 yards) and shot a 79 with a triple bogey on the last hole.


I said she was at Silverlakes on Friday.  I never said I saw her there.  I wanted to know where college coaches were going to spend their time this weekend now that there is girls DA and the only DAs that were playing were at Silverlakes not Surf.  The question was answered on Thursday at families' house in Redondo.

I may be a newbie compared to you but I am not as stupid as you to criticize my dd's coach on a public forum.  You are just lucky the ladies are good people and won't hold the loser comments of a pathetic parent against one of their players.


----------



## NoGoal

Monkey said:


> I said she was at Silverlakes on Friday.  I never said I saw her there.  I wanted to know where college coaches were going to spend their time this weekend now that there is girls DA and the only DAs that were playing were at Silverlakes not Surf.  The question was answered on Thursday at families' house in Redondo.
> 
> I may be a newbie compared to you but I am not as stupid as you to criticize my dd's coach on a public forum.  You are just lucky the ladies are good people and won't hold the loser comments of a pathetic parent against one of their players.


LMAO, you have no clue. You need to stick to worrying about which showcase the college coaches are going to recruit from.  Stay in your lane which is the GDA thread!


----------



## Dos Equis

The demonstrations of vicarious narcissism in this thread are very entertaining. 

Given UCLA's current roster and the recruiting classes they have lined up through 2020, it would be an underachievment for them to not win 3 college cups in the next 4-5 years.  Their biggest challenge may be retaining the requisite humility and respect for the game, and their opponents, that they may not have learned from their parents.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Why the hell would US Soccer hold a U20 camp on the day of the national championship game?  It's like they literally want to undermine the organization that is training their player pool.  The girls shouldn't be put in that position.


Sounds a hell of a lot like you are bitter cuz the best CB in the country didn’t get a call.  This camp will set the roster for the u 20 World Cup and no DD. Trajedy


----------



## Dos Equis

Nutmeg said:


> I believe that is the point is US Soccer today. Choose us or die.


Agreed.

Perhaps US Soccer also assumes a team where a third of the women kneel for the national anthem does not include  players interested in representing their country.


----------



## surfrider

Dos Equis said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Perhaps US Soccer also assumes a team where a third of the women kneel for the national anthem does not include  players interested in representing their country.


And a portion of those kneeling are internationals here getting an education on taxpayer money. Surprised no one has brought that little nugget up


----------



## Sheriff Joe

surfrider said:


> And a portion of those kneeling are internationals here getting an education on taxpayer money. Surprised no one has brought that little nugget up


Send them back.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Perhaps US Soccer also assumes a team where a third of the women kneel for the national anthem does not include  players interested in representing their country.


I highly doubt it, in case you didn’t know Jill Ellis and April Heinrich are both lesbians and that is as liberal as it gets. Refer to Rampinoe, but nice try.


----------



## The Driver

I didn't know that 

I didn't care


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> I highly doubt it, in case you didn’t know Jill Ellis and April Heinrich are both lesbians and that is as liberal as it gets. Refer to Rampinoe, but nice try.


No surprise that, in this thread, all humor is lost.  Their sexual orientation matters not at all to me, all I care about is them representing US Soccer well, and winning games.

But how interesting -- do you assume every lesbian is extremely liberal?  

You do realize that US Soccer has banned kneeling during the national anthem?  Those unpredictable lesbians.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> No surprise that, in this thread, all humor is lost.  Their sexual orientation matters not at all to me, all I care about is them representing US Soccer well, and winning games.
> 
> But how interesting -- do you assume every lesbian is extremely liberal?
> 
> You do realize that US Soccer has banned kneeling during the national anthem?  Those unpredictable lesbians.


You call that humor?  More like trying to be a dickhead by taking a jab at the UCLA team for kneeling and their players shouldn’t represent the U20 team.  

I didn’t know Sunil Gulati the head of US Soccer was a lesbian, but thanks for the 411.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> You call that humor?  More like tryng to be a dickhead by taking a jab at the UCLA team for kneeling.
> 
> I didn’t know Sunil Gulati was a Lesbian.


No Bruins on the U20 squad?


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> No Bruins on the U20 squad?


It appears many of the U20's that are still in the tournament passed on the camp.


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> No Bruins on the U20 squad?


More like half the Bruin starters are in the U20 pool;
MAP’s DD, Ashley, Sheehan, K. Rodriguez, Athens and Villacorta.

Stanford Kiki, Kuhlman, and Haley.


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> You call that humor?  More like tryng to be a dickhead by taking a jab at the UCLA team for kneeling.
> 
> I didn’t know Sunil Gulati was a Lesbian.


Do they not want people to know they knelt, or do you? That is a pretty timid form of protest, insulting those who take notice. 

But perhaps you are right, my point was more about irony, since the majority of the country finds little humor in their actions.


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Do they not want people to know they knelt, or do you? That is a pretty timid form of protest, insulting those who take notice.
> 
> But perhaps you are right, my point was more about irony, since the majority of the country finds little humor in their actions.


Does it matter to me, if players kneel or don’t.  I’m indifferent, because it’s their right as a form of freedom of expression.

Obviously you seem to care a lot about them kneeling by making it a point that maybe they shouldn’t represent the US YNT.  I guess representing the US well over fielding the most competitive team in order to win is more important.  Got it!


----------



## The Driver

Is the Canadian National player the Captain of the UCLA squad?


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Is the Canadian National player the Captain of the UCLA squad?


Not sure about Fleming, but I recall seeing Gorloski and Winters meeting the refs prior to a game.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> Not sure about Fleming, but I recall seeing Gorloski and Winters meeting the refs prior to a game.


Was she the Captain when they kneeled during the Desert Swing 

Not when @surfrider posted about the article weeks later 

I believe they refer to The Canadian National as being the Captain


----------



## Sheriff Joe

[QUOTE="NoGoal, post: 141283, member: 2"
 I guess representing the US well over fielding the most competitive team in order to win is more important.  Got it![/QUOTE]

Of course it is, you don't think so?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course it is, you don't think so?


As I posted, I am indifferent.  Per the most interesting man’s post, the lesbian Sunil Gulati of US Soccer has banned kneeling....so it’s a mute point.

Rampinoe kneeled before and she still starts on the US WNT.  So I don’t think YNT players are going to be ostracized and shouldn’t be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> As I posted, I am indifferent.  Per the most interesting man’s post, the lesbian Sunil Gulati of US Soccer has banned kneeling....so it’s a mute point.
> 
> Rampinoe kneeled before and she still starts on the US WNT.  So I don’t think YNT players are going to be ostracized and shouldn’t be.


The suits that run U.S. Soccer aren't standing - or should we say, kneeling - with Megan Rapinoe.

The federation that runs the national programs blasted the World Cup champ for taking a knee during the national anthem before Thursday night's friendly against Thailand in Columbus, Ohio.

U.S. Soccer said in a statement released to ESPN - which aired the U.S.-Thailand game - that they expect everyone to stand.

"Representing your country is a privilege and honor for any player or coach that is associated with U.S. Soccer's National Teams. Therefore, our national anthem has particular significance for U.S. Soccer.

Megan Rapinoe becomes first Team USA player to protest anthem

"In front of national and often global audiences, the playing of our national anthem is an opportunity for our Men's and Women's National Team players and coaches to reflect upon the liberties and freedom we all appreciate in this country. As part of the privilege to represent your country, we have an expectation that our players and coaches will stand and honor our flag while the national anthem is played


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> The suits that run U.S. Soccer aren't standing - or should we say, kneeling - with Megan Rapinoe.
> 
> The federation that runs the national programs blasted the World Cup champ for taking a knee during the national anthem before Thursday night's friendly against Thailand in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> U.S. Soccer said in a statement released to ESPN - which aired the U.S.-Thailand game - that they expect everyone to stand.
> 
> "Representing your country is a privilege and honor for any player or coach that is associated with U.S. Soccer's National Teams. Therefore, our national anthem has particular significance for U.S. Soccer.
> 
> Megan Rapinoe becomes first Team USA player to protest anthem
> 
> "In front of national and often global audiences, the playing of our national anthem is an opportunity for our Men's and Women's National Team players and coaches to reflect upon the liberties and freedom we all appreciate in this country. As part of the privilege to represent your country, we have an expectation that our players and coaches will stand and honor our flag while the national anthem is played


I guess Rampinoe didn’t get the memo about kneeling being banned by US Soccer.

I’m sure Gulati has bigger problems to worry about like being re-elected another term after our US Mens team failed to qualify for the World Cup.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> I guess Rampinoe didn’t get the memo about kneeling being banned by US Soccer.


Making it a protest


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> Making it a protest


Damn them liberals they don’t listen, lol.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> I guess Rampinoe didn’t get the memo about kneeling being banned by US Soccer.
> 
> I’m sure Gulati has bigger problems to worry about like being re-elected another term after our US Mens team failed to qualify for the World Cup.


Rapinoe was on her feet for both friendlies vs Canada. The message was sent and recieved


----------



## Dos Equis

NoGoal said:


> As I posted, I am indifferent.  Per the most interesting man’s post, the lesbian Sunil Gulati of US Soccer has banned kneeling....so it’s a mute point.
> 
> Rampinoe kneeled before and she still starts on the US WNT.  So I don’t think YNT players are going to be ostracized and shouldn’t be.


Please educate yourself before you make such claims.  It was not a one person decision, the US Soccer Board and National Council unanimously voted to ban kneeling, and Jill Ellis supported the decision, at least she said so in interviews.  You suggested that because of her sexual orientation, she must be extremely liberal, and therefore more supportive of the protest. 

I never claimed any knowledge about Sunil's gender nor sexual orientation, nor do I care, but you certainly seem fixated on it.  

And its Rapinoe, without the "m".  She starts because US Soccer has done a poor job of identifiying and developing midfielders (at the international level, pure athleticism is less important than being a playmaker) and Rapinoe is one of the very few playmakers we have had the past 4-6 years.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I guess Rampinoe didn’t get the memo about kneeling being banned by US Soccer.
> 
> I’m sure Gulati has bigger problems to worry about like being re-elected another term after our US Mens team failed to qualify for the World Cup.


She's not kneeling anymore.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's not kneeling anymore.


She did and is still getting call ups

It bothers you Joey?


----------



## NoGoal

Dos Equis said:


> Please educate yourself before you make such claims.  It was not a one person decision, the US Soccer Board and National Council unanimously voted to ban kneeling, and Jill Ellis supported the decision, at least she said so in interviews.  You suggested that because of her sexual orientation, she must be extremely liberal, and therefore more supportive of the protest.
> 
> I never claimed any knowledge about Sunil's gender nor sexual orientation, nor do I care, but you certainly seem fixated on it.
> 
> And its Rapinoe, without the "m".  She starts because US Soccer has done a poor job of identifiying and developing midfielders (at the international level, pure athleticism is less important than being a playmaker) and Rapinoe is one of the very few playmakers we have had the past 4-6 years.


Relax have a Dos Equis, I’m poking fun at you.  You seem to be okay dishing out sarcastic humor, but not very good taking it, hahahaha!

I guess you also don’t know about an individual needing to toe the line in order to remain politically correct, so she remains on her superiors good graces.  It’s called wanting US Soccer to renew her contract.

Ask me if I care why Rampinoe still starts for the team? Nope don’t care and you wasted an entire paragraph explaining it.  Like how I kept the “m”?  lmao!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> She did and is still getting call ups
> 
> It bothers you Joey?


No, she is standing now.
Is she still ,pretty good?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Dos Equis said:


> Please educate yourself before you make such claims.  It was not a one person decision, the US Soccer Board and National Council unanimously voted to ban kneeling, and Jill Ellis supported the decision, at least she said so in interviews.  You suggested that because of her sexual orientation, she must be extremely liberal, and therefore more supportive of the protest.
> 
> I never claimed any knowledge about Sunil's gender nor sexual orientation, nor do I care, but you certainly seem fixated on it.
> 
> And its Rapinoe, without the "m".  She starts because US Soccer has done a poor job of identifiying and developing midfielders (at the international level, pure athleticism is less important than being a playmaker) and Rapinoe is one of the very few playmakers we have had the past 4-6 years.


I personally know some pretty "America first" women of the "lebonese" persuasion.
I dont think one's sexual orientation has anything to do with their patriotism.

I dont like the kneeling, and it does make me mad, but its the right of those who do it, to do so.
Its also the right of the rest of us to disapprove as vocally as we see fit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> It sucks for the girls.  Why would you put our top talent in that age group in that position?  Between UCLA and Stanford alone you have 9 players in the pool!  How could they expect them to come straight from an intense 3 days of soccer and go right into a tournament?  Some of these kids have played 2000+ minutes and need a break.
> 
> I know that my player is skipping it.  She has to get some rest.  She has been playing hurt all season.


If my kid was in the same situation, I dont know what she would do.
At this point in the season, many of the players are nursing injuries that require time to heal.
Good luck.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> If my kid was in the same situation, I dont know what she would do.
> At this point in the season, many of the players are nursing injuries that require time to heal.
> Good luck.


I agree.  Surprisingly they understood.  She had a very productive conversation and her coaches as always are extremely supportive.  She also doesn't want to miss that much school.  She is already missing almost a week.  I love her focus on school...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Nutmeg said:


> Rest is good.  College soccer is way too short with too many games played in too small of a window. Add classes, strength coaches, training room, video and travel to it and I’m amazed more injuries don’t alter teams seasons.  US Soccer seems to continue to operate in a vacuum from DA to training centers to youth and senior national teams even more now in NWSL. I could maybe understand it if like Syracuse, wake forest , Idaho and Irvine made the final four and none of those players were in the pool.  But hopefully at least your coaching staff has the ear of maybe someone in involved.


The coach is awesome at managing the players.  She helped the situation.  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Sounds a hell of a lot like you are bitter cuz the best CB in the country didn’t get a call.  This camp will set the roster for the u 20 World Cup and no DD. Trajedy


Wrong she did get a call.  As a matter of fact...  Nevermind you are too stupid and blind with rage.  Not to mention where she stands in the player pool.  You don't know what you don't know dumbass.  Did your kid get called in?

I'll answer that.  

NOPE


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> It appears many of the U20's that are still in the tournament passed on the camp.


Correct.  Due to the camp starting during the college cup.  Most of the best players in the pool are still playing...


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> No Bruins on the U20 squad?


Incorrect.  Actually 6 players got invited.  But they are trying to win a natty.  They aren't worried about making that squad.  That squad needs them...


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> More like half the Bruin starters are in the U20 pool;
> MAP’s DD, Ashley, Sheehan, K. Rodriguez, Athens and Villacorta.
> 
> Stanford Kiki, Kuhlman, and Haley.


Also Davidson and Gee.  Debating with idiots is tiring...


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> And a portion of those kneeling are internationals here getting an education on taxpayer money. Surprised no one has brought that little nugget up



It must suck that your kid has no soccer skill and stands for nothing like her old man.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> No surprise that, in this thread, all humor is lost.  Their sexual orientation matters not at all to me, all I care about is them representing US Soccer well, and winning games.
> 
> But how interesting -- do you assume every lesbian is extremely liberal?
> 
> You do realize that US Soccer has banned kneeling during the national anthem?  Those unpredictable lesbians.


You do realize that they don't come out for the anthem?  Your posts are getting dumber and dumber.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Perhaps US Soccer also assumes a team where a third of the women kneel for the national anthem does not include  players interested in representing their country.



This is the silliest tripe that you have ever posted.  Glad to see we are back on opposite sides of the fence.  You on the stupid side.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Do they not want people to know they knelt, or do you? That is a pretty timid form of protest, insulting those who take notice.
> 
> But perhaps you are right, my point was more about irony, since the majority of the country finds little humor in their actions.


The majority?  More fake news!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> She's not kneeling anymore.


She is coming out after the national anthem dumb ass.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Rapinoe was on her feet for both friendlies vs Canada. The message was sent and recieved


US Soccer doesn't give a shit about the racist ass national anthem.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> As I posted, I am indifferent.  Per the most interesting man’s post, the lesbian Sunil Gulati of US Soccer has banned kneeling....so it’s a mute point.
> 
> Rampinoe kneeled before and she still starts on the US WNT.  So I don’t think YNT players are going to be ostracized and shouldn’t be.


The people running the show aren't from the US.  Sort of like the White House.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> Do they not want people to know they knelt, or do you? That is a pretty timid form of protest, insulting those who take notice.
> 
> But perhaps you are right, my point was more about irony, since the majority of the country finds little humor in their actions.


Don't worry about them.  The national team cares about talent.  My kid's future with the national team and in life is pretty bright..


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> US Soccer doesn't give a shit about the racist ass national anthem.


That’s not true dumbass.  Do I need to send a video?


----------



## MakeAPlay

So many maggots and haters on this thread.  Damn jealousy is a terrible thing.  @Sheriff Joe is a clown.

As my grandma used to say, "God don't like ugly."  Many of you are some ugly mofos...


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> That’s not true dumbass.  Do I need to send a video?


Yeah.  Why don't you email it to me pussy.  happykevin9@gmail.com


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> So many maggots and haters on this thread.  Damn jealousy is a terrible thing.  @Sheriff Joe is a clown.
> 
> As my grandma used to say, "God don't like ugly."  Many of you are some ugly mofos...


Was this before or after you knocked her out?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> US Soccer doesn't give a shit about the racist ass national anthem.


Racist, that's a new one, did you think that up all by yourself?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Was this before or after you knocked her out?


Why don't you find out mitch?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

surfrider said:


> Rapinoe was on her feet for both friendlies vs Canada. The message was sent and recieved


So she wasn't in the tunnel, like MACOMPLETEASSOUTOFMYSELF said?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> So many maggots and haters on this thread.  Damn jealousy is a terrible thing.  @Sheriff Joe is a clown.
> 
> As my grandma used to say, "God don't like ugly."  Many of you are some ugly mofos...


And if god don’t like ugly then you got problems.  You threaten people, berate them, call them names and brag about your criminal record.  Grandma must be proud


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> The people running the show aren't from the US.  Sort of like the White House.


Just like the Obama.
 At least Trump isn't Hillary.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> So many maggots and haters on this thread.  Damn jealousy is a terrible thing.  @Sheriff Joe is a clown.
> 
> As my grandma used to say, "God don't like ugly."  Many of you are some ugly mofos...


Pride cometh before the fall.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> US Soccer doesn't give a shit about the racist ass national anthem.


You gonna stand with this?
US Soccer, as in, the USA, doesnt give a shit about the anthem of the USA?
WTF are you smokin?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

If you're right, (MaP) and US Soccer doesnt care about the anthem, and what it represents, then we need someone in there who does.
Its the USA they represent.

Its disgusting to me that we all dont agree on this.
Especially those who benefit so much, and have gained so much because of this country.
Including those who take it for granted.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Yeah.  Why don't you email it to me pussy.  happykevin9@gmail.com


All ya gotta do is google...its a search engine that will help you pull your head out of your ass




Thats Rapinoe walking out for pregame and anthem


----------



## Ghostwriter

Two things one can learn from this thread. Ulittle parents don't mature at the same rate as their dd's as evident throughout this thread, as I paraphrase "My dd is better than your dd, it's the coaches fault, my dd's team is the best, etc.etc.etc......."  The other thing is this weird obsession with the National Anthem.  I have been to countless sporting events over my lifetime and the amount of people I have seen on their phones, sitting down, getting food, chasing their kids around, talking amongst each other, leaving their hats on, including Make America Great Again hats, during the anthem is to numerous too count or waste my time on.  This is a fictitious topic much like the war on Christmas, birther movement, and all the other irrelevant stuff design to rally a portion of the population.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ghostwriter said:


> Two things one can learn from this thread. Ulittle parents don't mature at the same rate as their dd's as evident throughout this thread, as I paraphrase "My dd is better than your dd, it's the coaches fault, my dd's team is the best, etc.etc.etc......."  The other thing is this weird obsession with the National Anthem.  I have been to countless sporting events over my lifetime and the amount of people I have seen on their phones, sitting down, getting food, chasing their kids around, talking amongst each other, leaving their hats on, including Make America Great Again hats, during the anthem is to numerous too count or waste my time on.  This is a fictitious topic much like the war on Christmas, birther movement, and all the other irrelevant stuff design to rally a portion of the population.


I wish you were right.
Nothing would make me happier than this bullshit just fizzling out.


----------



## NoGoal

Ghostwriter said:


> Two things one can learn from this thread. Ulittle parents don't mature at the same rate as their dd's as evident throughout this thread, as I paraphrase "My dd is better than your dd, it's the coaches fault, my dd's team is the best, etc.etc.etc......."  The other thing is this weird obsession with the National Anthem.  I have been to countless sporting events over my lifetime and the amount of people I have seen on their phones, sitting down, getting food, chasing their kids around, talking amongst each other, leaving their hats on, including Make America Great Again hats, during the anthem is to numerous too count or waste my time on.  This is a fictitious topic much like the war on Christmas, birther movement, and all the other irrelevant stuff design to rally a portion of the population.


I would also add not placing their right hand over their heart.

The war on Christmas?  What is that all about?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> I would also add not placing their right hand over their heart.
> 
> The war on Christmas?  What is that all about?


Nobody made an issue out of it, until it was made an issue.
It was deliberate.


----------



## gkrent

Ghostwriter said:


> Two things one can learn from this thread. Ulittle parents don't mature at the same rate as their dd's as evident throughout this thread, as I paraphrase "My dd is better than your dd, it's the coaches fault, my dd's team is the best, etc.etc.etc......."  The other thing is this weird obsession with the National Anthem.  I have been to countless sporting events over my lifetime and the amount of people I have seen on their phones, sitting down, getting food, chasing their kids around, talking amongst each other, leaving their hats on, including Make America Great Again hats, during the anthem is to numerous too count or waste my time on.  This is a fictitious topic much like the war on Christmas, birther movement, and all the other irrelevant stuff design to rally a portion of the population.


Actually, its a topic THAT DOESN'T BELONG IN THIS THREAD!  LOL!  Yay D-1 soccer girls!  It was a fabulous season for those that are out now!  Go Bruins!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> Actually, its a topic THAT DOESN'T BELONG IN THIS THREAD!  LOL!  Yay D-1 soccer girls!  It was a fabulous season for those that are out now!  Go Bruins!


It doesnt belong, and there it is.


Zerodenero said:


> Lamchop- Disagree? ...That's fair. Lets toe the mark n walk the line w/a friendly wager.
> 
> Bruins win, Macallan 12 donation to yours truly will do. Princeton wins, equal libation of choice?


Who you like in the final 4?
I think we need to get this thread back to where it belongs.
Mac 12 or Canadian Rye?


----------



## surfrider

Stanford is the class of the four. Don’t think they will have problems breaking down South Carolina’s D the way others have
Duke and UCLA will be entertaining. I’m on Duke. Their offense is on fire and the D has given up much all year


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Stanford is the class of the four. Don’t think they will have problems breaking down South Carolina’s D the way others have
> Duke and UCLA will be entertaining. I’m on Duke. Their offense is on fire and the D has given up much all year


I still have to figure out how to get you something I cant find.
Is there another beer you would accept in leu of the Pliney Elder?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

surfrider said:


> Stanford is the class of the four. Don’t think they will have problems breaking down South Carolina’s D the way others have
> Duke and UCLA will be entertaining. I’m on Duke. Their offense is on fire and the D has given up much all year


Im not taking South Carolina unless I get points.
The other games are all toss ups.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> I still have to figure out how to get you something I cant find.
> Is there another beer you would accept in leu of the Pliney Elder?


https://russianriverbrewing.com/pages/where-to-get-our-beers


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> It doesnt belong, and there it is.
> 
> Who you like in the final 4?
> I think we need to get this thread back to where it belongs.
> Mac 12 or Canadian Rye?


Mac 12 is always A-OK 

And so, I'm going with UCLA/Stanford final -- Cardinal taking the gold.

Any takers?


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> Mac 12 is always A-OK
> 
> And so, I'm going with UCLA/Stanford final -- Cardinal taking the gold.
> 
> Any takers?


With Stanford beating UCLA at Drake by a goal.  If it’s a UCLA vs Stanford final...give me UCLA and a goal and you have a deal.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> The majority?  More fake news!!


In some polls a majority disagree, in some polls a plurality. Depends on how the question is asked. Sorry to confront you with the facts. But to be even more accurate for those who take things quite literally on this site  -- virtually no one finds it humorous.

But please keep up the name calling and childish boasting.  It is highly amusing and, to paraphrase a famous proverb, with each post, you remove all doubt.


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> With Stanford beating UCLA at Drake by a goal.  If it’s a UCLA vs Stanford final...give me UCLA and a goal and you have a deal.


Deal.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> Deal.


I win, you purchase a box (12 balls) of Titliest AVX balls.  Retail price $47.99 at any local Roger Dunn Golf shop or Golf Galaxy location.

http://www.titleist.com/golf-balls/avx


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> You gonna stand with this?
> US Soccer, as in, the USA, doesnt give a shit about the anthem of the USA?
> WTF are you smokin?


Why don't you sing the second verse out loud in a non-white crowd RF.  Better yet do it in South Oceanside.  Sometimes you come across as such a hillbilly.  Did you ever serve our country or are you an all talk patriot?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Man it nice to have a team still playing.  Funny how I predicted this.  Much more in the pipeline.  @surfrider you are such a hater turd. Too bad none of the schools in College Cup recruited your scrub whereas mine had offers from all of them...

Did your player get her invite?  Mine has turned more invites down they yours will ever see.  And school matters to her.  How is yours doing?

#HAVINGMIMOSASINORLANDO


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> So she wasn't in the tunnel, like MACOMPLETEASSOUTOFMYSELF said?



@Sheriff Joe keep on keeping on.  God don't like ugly.  Think about that as things crumble around you.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Let's hear some more UCLA criticism or shit talking about my player. You know the best central defender in the country.  The one playing in College Cup with a killer GPA.


----------



## Soccer43

Don't you have anything else going on in your life besides coming on this form and spewing hate at others and bragging about your DD?  She is a good player with a bright future, going to an awesome school- move on and just be proud of her , what is with the chip on your shoulder and why are you so hostile and angry?   what do you have to prove to everyone?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Why don't you sing the second verse out loud in a non-white crowd RF.  Better yet do it in South Oceanside.  Sometimes you come across as such a hillbilly.  Did you ever serve our country or are you an all talk patriot?


South Oceanside? lol.
South O is yuppy central.
You a racist.

Why do you find it necessary to be someone else's lap dog?
I serve my country every day.
I, like you, have been American my whole life.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I win, you purchase a box (12 balls) of Titliest AVX balls.  Retail price $47.99 at any local Roger Dunn Golf shop or Golf Galaxy location.
> 
> http://www.titleist.com/golf-balls/avx


Nothing like losing 2 or 3  $4.00 golf balls on 1 hole.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> South Oceanside? lol.
> South O is yuppy central.
> You a racist.
> 
> Why do you find it necessary to be someone else's lap dog?
> I serve my country every day.
> I, like you, have been American my whole life.


Time for a rooster burger.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Sheriff Joe said:


> Time for a rooster burger.


There's a guy who sings all day down across the street from the Red Rooster.
I dont think he's singing the National Anthem.
Never hung around long enough to find out.

I do find it interesting that those who constantly whine about racism in our country, are usually the one's who have benefited most from being lucky enough to live here.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> There's a guy who sings all day down across the street from the Red Rooster.
> I dont think he's singing the National Anthem.
> Never hung around long enough to find out.
> 
> I do find it interesting that those who constantly whine about racism in our country, are usually the one's who have benefited most from being lucky enough to live here.


WORD.
Spoiled little leftists whose parents worked hard and didn't teach their kids true American values and then sent them off to school to be indoctrinated by the left.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Let's hear some more UCLA criticism or shit talking about my player. You know the best central defender in the country.  The one playing in College Cup with a killer GPA.


You have already lost any credibility you ever had.
Liar.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

People have racist attitudes everywhere. Its part of the human condition everywhere on earth.
To make it about America is childish and ignorant.
This country has addressed the issue on a level that no other nation on earth has.
Its time to appreciate what we have.

I just want to talk about soccer again.


----------



## Kicker4Life

Well, I bit and had to look up the 2nd verse (because I’ve never heard the anthem considered as racist and I’m curious by nature):

Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes, What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep, As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses? Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam, In full glory reflected now shines in the stream, 'Tis the star-spangled banner - O long may it wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave! 

Maybe I do t have the right perspective but I still don’t see it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Kicker4Life said:


> Well, I bit and had to look up the 2nd verse (because I’ve never heard the anthem considered as racist and I’m curious by nature):
> 
> Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes, What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep, As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses? Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam, In full glory reflected now shines in the stream, 'Tis the star-spangled banner - O long may it wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!
> 
> Maybe I do t have the right perspective but I still don’t see it.


Somebody told MAP the second verse was racist, but its actually the third verse that some would argue, (incorrectly) is racist, with a reference to "hirelings and slaves".
In any event, nobody is gonna have their minds changed at this point.
Good for you for taking the time to look it up.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Somebody told MAP the second verse was racist, but its actually the third verse that some would argue, (incorrectly) is racist, with a reference to "hirelings and slaves".
> In any event, nobody is gonna have their minds changed at this point.
> Good for you for taking the time to look it up.


The sing writer also was a lawyer and he enjoyed fucking on his

"hirelings and slaves"

U9 and up until they can  play on the big fields


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> The sing writer also was a lawyer and he enjoyed fucking on his
> 
> "hirelings and slaves"
> 
> U9 and up until they can  play on the big fields


Save the world or bash the one who brung ya?
Current events >>>>>https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&ved=0ahUKEwil_pra1-HXAhVnilQKHeC-CM8QFgh5MBU&url=http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/11/they-sell-africans-there-libyas-slave-trade-171128142327034.html&usg=AOvVaw0b7xYq38395eAOiqSPkImJ

btw, I'm not a big fan of lawyers or racists, but I do love the song.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Save the world or bash the one who brung ya?
> Current events >>>>>https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=22&ved=0ahUKEwil_pra1-HXAhVnilQKHeC-CM8QFgh5MBU&url=http://www.aljazeera.com/news/2017/11/they-sell-africans-there-libyas-slave-trade-171128142327034.html&usg=AOvVaw0b7xYq38395eAOiqSPkImJ


Richard I am not the white lady

Pretending to be a Black Man on this forum

You can kiss my ass with the articles and what not

You keep yours in check and I will check on mine

Keep it soccer


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Richard I am not the white lady
> 
> Pretending to be a Black Man on this forum
> 
> You can kiss my ass with the articles and what not
> 
> You keep yours in check and I will check on mine
> 
> Keep it soccer


Im all about the 3-d checkers, but nobody gives me points.
Did Zero-D give NG a point on the "projected" final?

I would like summathat action if projections fruitionate.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Nothing like losing 2 or 3  $4.00 golf balls on 1 hole.


I agree that would really suck, fortunate for me I’ve lost only 1 AVX ball the last 2 rounds.  This includes playing Vellano Country Club (now public) in Chino Hills which is target golf.  It’s target golf, because on almost every hole there is a ravine carry off the tee.


----------



## NoGoal

Kicker4Life said:


> Well, I bit and had to look up the 2nd verse (because I’ve never heard the anthem considered as racist and I’m curious by nature):
> 
> Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes, What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep, As it fitfully blows, half conceals, half discloses? Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam, In full glory reflected now shines in the stream, 'Tis the star-spangled banner - O long may it wave O'er the land of the free and the home of the brave!
> 
> Maybe I do t have the right perspective but I still don’t see it.


Here you go with some history about the anthem.

http://www.theroot.com/star-spangled-bigotry-the-hidden-racist-history-of-the-1790855893


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im all about the 3-d checkers, but nobody gives me points.
> Did Zero-D give NG a point on the "projected" final?
> 
> I would like summathat action if projections fruitionate.


Yes, ZD gave me a point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Here you go with some history about the anthem.
> 
> http://www.theroot.com/star-spangled-bigotry-the-hidden-racist-history-of-the-1790855893


Another view...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&ved=0ahUKEwjSipDu4eHXAhVJrFQKHQk7AtAQFggyMAE&url=http://www.nationalreview.com/article/451416/star-spangled-banner-racist-anthem&usg=AOvVaw3tTbYEwDKDw2N5yHR1fC1U


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Yes, ZD gave me a point.


I'll take Duke and the point.


----------



## The Driver

Currently Bumping 


Lift Every Voice and Sing


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I agree that would really suck, fortunate for me I’ve lost only 1 AVX ball the last 2 rounds.  This includes playing Vellano Country Club (now public) in Chino Hills which is target golf.  It’s target golf, because on almost every hole there is a ravine carry off the tee.


Are they better than Prov's?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Currently Bumping
> 
> 
> Lift Every Voice and Sing







"May we forever stand, true to our God, and true to our native land"
AMEN!


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take Duke and the point.


Duke plus 1 goal?  If so,  no deal.  Duke is the ACC Champs and went 10-0.  UCLA came in 2nd in the Pac-12.  Duke should be minus half or 1 goal.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> "May we forever stand, true to our God, and true to our native land"
> AMEN!


Yep on some October Fest or some St Patty Day like shit

Rick the Dick you are a straight shooter


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> "May we forever stand, true to our God, and true to our native land"
> AMEN!


Happy St Pat's Day

October Fest and what nots


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are they better than Prov's?


I played Pro V1 and Pro V1x prior and IMO the AVX is a better ball for my game.  I’m a high ball hitter, so I don’t need the extra spin with the wedges with the Pro V balls.  The AVX ball also has a softer cover and makes for a better feel when putting.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Yep on some October Fest or some St Patty Day like shit
> 
> Rick the Dick you are a straight shooter





The Driver said:


> Happy St Pat's Day
> 
> October Fest and what nots


Rick the Dick.
I like it.

(the name, not dick)


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Rick the Dick.
> I like it.


You know Dick is the nickname for Richard 

We talked about that many pages ago


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> You know Dick is the nickname for Richard
> 
> We talked about that many pages ago


I know, the name is perfect.
I wish i thought of it first.

I am kinda a dick, but not a complete dick.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll take Duke and the point.


If it’s a Duke vs Stanford final.  I will give you Duke plus 1, which includes if it goes to PKs the game is considered a tie and you win with the plus 1.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I know, the name is perfect.
> I wish i thought of it first.
> 
> I am kinda a dick, but not a complete dick.


Most Richards are 

Never completely though


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> If it’s a Duke vs Stanford final.  I will give you Duke plus 1, which includes if it goes to PKs the game is considered a tie and you win with the plus 1.


I would love to see Duke v Stanford

It makes the most sense


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I played Pro V1 and Pro V1x prior and IMO the AVX is a better ball for my game.  I’m a high ball hitter, so I don’t need the extra spin with the wedges with the Pro V balls.  The AVX ball also has a softer cover and makes for a better feel when putting.


I hit a low draw, Pro V 1 for me, the cover of the AVX is softer?


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Correct.  Due to the camp starting during the college cup.  Most of the best players in the pool are still playing...


Any insight as to when / where the next u19 camp is being held?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I hit a low draw, Pro V 1 for me, the cover of the AVX is softer?


After playing the AVX the Pro V1x feels like a range ball.


----------



## gkrent

Mac Hermann Semi-Finalists:  https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/web/News/Articles/November_2017/MAC_Hermann_Trophy_Semifinalists_Announced.aspx

Pepp Representing!  WTG Bri!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> After playing the AVX the Pro V1x feels like a range ball.


I will have to get a box.


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> Mac Hermann Semi-Finalists:  https://unitedsoccercoaches.org/web/web/News/Articles/November_2017/MAC_Hermann_Trophy_Semifinalists_Announced.aspx
> 
> Pepp Representing!  WTG Bri!


Cali is ACTIVE

Big Ups Cali


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Cali is ACTIVE
> 
> Big Ups Cali


Even a freshman on the list from Lo-Cal.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> Even a freshman on the list from Lo-Cal.


Yep she is Pistol Pete'ish without messing up the flow


----------



## The Driver

Pepps #13 has been jumping off the program since I watched her with Phil's BBQ stained finger tips

Any thing she gets is well deserved


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Yep she is Pistol Pete'ish without messing up the flow


How you gunna score if you dont shoot?
-Pistol Pete-


----------



## The Driver

I am willing to trade an equal amount of Southern Moonshine

The real stuff 

For 3 of those fancy beers Y'all been talking bout

We talking the first sponsors of NASCAR moonshine

Sip Responsibly


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I am willing to trade an equal amount of Southern Moonshine
> 
> The real stuff
> 
> For 3 of those fancy beers Y'all been talking bout
> 
> We talking the first sponsors of NASCAR moonshine
> 
> Sip Responsibly


I cant find Pliney in bottle form anywhere.
Nobody has it.
I can get it on draft, but the bottles are hard to find in these parts.
Im on the hook, and had no idea what I was getting myself into.
I hate Pliney Elder.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant find Pliney in bottle form anywhere.
> Nobody has it.
> I can get it on draft, but the bottles are hard to find in these parts.
> Im on the hook, and had no idea what I was getting myself into.
> I hate Pliney Elder.


I know I asked two spots and they said good luck finding a case. 

I'm putting Pookie and Ray Ray on it

Pookie was the Moon Pie plug long before Bass Pro Shop started carrying them

Pookie specializes in exotic Imports


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant find Pliney in bottle form anywhere.
> Nobody has it.
> I can get it on draft, but the bottles are hard to find in these parts.
> Im on the hook, and had no idea what I was getting myself into.
> I hate Pliney Elder.


Luckily @surfrider is giving me slack.
Speed says he'll take me to the source of the commie beer snobs when Im in the Bay Area, and I can buy as many of them as they decide I get.


----------



## SocalPapa

Macario is ESPN's player of the year.  Better than I (a total Stanford homer) would have dreamed at the beginning of the season. http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21588003/stanford-cardinal-catarina-macario-named-espnw-soccer-player-year


----------



## The Driver

SocalPapa said:


> Macario is ESPN's player of the year.  Better than I (a total Stanford homer) would have dreamed at the beginning of the season. http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21588003/stanford-cardinal-catarina-macario-named-espnw-soccer-player-year


Well deserved

I thought they would give it to an upper classmates but nope

Big Ups


----------



## The Driver

SocalPapa said:


> Macario is ESPN's player of the year.  Better than I (a total Stanford homer) would have dreamed at the beginning of the season. http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21588003/stanford-cardinal-catarina-macario-named-espnw-soccer-player-year


I know a few U littles who are going to get a kick out of hearing this


----------



## The Driver

I might have 2 cases of PE

Oh and a full snap on tools truck

I would stay away from the tool truck


----------



## The Driver

The Driver said:


> I might have 2 cases of PE
> 
> Oh and a full snap on tools truck
> 
> I would stay away from the tool truck


FYI I would stay away from the tool truck


----------



## The Driver

SocalPapa said:


> Macario is ESPN's player of the year.  Better than I (a total Stanford homer) would have dreamed at the beginning of the season. http://www.espn.com/espnw/sports/article/21588003/stanford-cardinal-catarina-macario-named-espnw-soccer-player-year


@NoGoal translate this for that Brazil National Coach

If Brazil had 4 Cats they would be happy

USA finally has a World Class Player and she is just beginning 

Big Ups to Cat and her Support Group


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant find Pliney in bottle form anywhere.
> Nobody has it.
> I can get it on draft, but the bottles are hard to find in these parts.
> Im on the hook, and had no idea what I was getting myself into.
> I hate Pliney Elder.


I know a Berkeley Bear that said they can grab 2 cases

Once that's confirmed I will hit you in a private message 

You cool with that Dickard? 

BTW if you know someone who needs a fully loaded Snap On tools truck

Get at me


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> I know a Berkeley Bear that said they can grab 2 cases
> 
> Once that's confirmed I will hit you in a private message
> 
> You cool with that Dickard?
> 
> BTW if you know someone who needs a fully loaded Snap On tools truck
> 
> Get at me


Rick the Dick will take one case.
SnapOn tools are not for me.
Gonna go with what God gave me.

Rick the Dick lol.


----------



## gkrent

The Driver said:


> You cool with that *Dickard*?


LOL!!!!!


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!


In terms of D1 thread endearment


----------



## Ricky Fandango

gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!





gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!





gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!





gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!





gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!





gkrent said:


> LOL!!!!!


Sure, kick the Rick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You cool with that Dickard?


You are starting to worry me.
I will take the tool truck.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are starting to worry me.
> I will take the tool truck.


Joe I wouldn't deal 

Dried meat with you 

#justkeepingitrreal


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Joe I wouldn't deal
> 
> Dried meat with you
> 
> #justkeepingitrreal


You are missing out.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are missing out.


Nope you have that 

Quick to tell look on your face

Not cool in any world


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> Luckily @surfrider is giving me slack.
> Speed says he'll take me to the source of the commie beer snobs when Im in the Bay Area, and I can buy as many of them as they decide I get.


Even if you get what you need, we've got to make a roadie to Russian River next time you're up this way. They don't call it Russian for nothing.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Golf, slaves, beer running... I thought I stumbled upon a prohibition era journal of meeting minutes from the Augusta National Golf Club


----------



## surfrider

Prohibition 1920-1933
Augusta National opened for play 1933
Coincidence?


----------



## The Driver

SpeedK1llz said:


> Golf, slaves, beer running... I thought I stumbled upon a prohibition era journal of meeting minutes from the Augusta National Golf Club


No more like
 Dicks
 Flags

And white women pretending to be Black Males

See a slave take it home 

Ribbit

Good luck with the rehab


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> I cant find Pliney in bottle form anywhere.
> Nobody has it.
> I can get it on draft, but the bottles are hard to find in these parts.
> Im on the hook, and had no idea what I was getting myself into.
> I hate Pliney Elder.


So tryin to help a brother out, I put a call into a local libation supply here in OC (Hi Times/Costa Mesa).....They said they have it, once a month, and flies off the shelves within an hour.

Crazy but true.


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> Yes, ZD gave me a point.


You got it. But to keep it in my favorite laymen terms, I'm hedging That ucla/Stanford is to make the final, with Stanford winning by at least 1pt.

I win, mac 12, u win, u get some balls w/random specifications.

Cool?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Even if you get what you need, we've got to make a roadie to Russian River next time you're up this way. They don't call it Russian for nothing.


I'll pick up a Che Guevarra tee, and a pussy hat, and go under cover.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> You got it. But to keep it in my favorite laymen terms, I'm hedging That ucla/Stanford is to make the final, with Stanford winning by at least 1pt.
> 
> I win, mac 12, u win, u get some balls w/random specifications.
> 
> Cool?


Im in too.
I get the same deal?
We can go Mac 4 Mac.
If Duke and Stanford get to the final, I'll take Duke and the point.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> So tryin to help a brother out, I put a call into a local libation supply here in OC (Hi Times/Costa Mesa).....They said they have it, once a month, and flies off the shelves within an hour.
> 
> Crazy but true.


If @Driver comes through with the mother lode, Ima consider him Santa Claus.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> If @Driver comes through with the mother lode, Ima consider him Santa Claus.


and a stocking full of 1 fully stocked tool truck


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> and a stocking full of 1 fully stocked tool truck


SnapOn makes great tools.
Im interested in the Plelder, so I can pay the man.
The tool truck is cool, but I'm not paying for it.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> You got it. But to keep it in my favorite laymen terms, I'm hedging That ucla/Stanford is to make the final, with Stanford winning by at least 1pt.
> 
> I win, mac 12, u win, u get some balls w/random specifications.
> 
> Cool?


Agreed, bet on if it’s UCLA vs Stanford final. 

I’m not a big drinker, what is a mac 12?


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im in too.
> I get the same deal?
> We can go Mac 4 Mac.
> If Duke and Stanford get to the final, I'll take Duke and the point.


You're on!


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> Agreed, bet on if it’s UCLA vs Stanford final.
> 
> I’m not a big drinker, what is a mac 12?


Nice &  Neat, Winter Treat


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> Nice &  Neat, Winter Treat


Single Malt?


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'll pick up a Che Guevarra tee, and a pussy hat, and go under cover.


That ought to do it...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The media are playing checkers while Trump plays 3-D chess
http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_media_are_playing_checkers_while_trump_plays_3d_chess.html


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> The media are playing checkers while Trump plays 3-D chess
> http://www.americanthinker.com/blog/2017/11/the_media_are_playing_checkers_while_trump_plays_3d_chess.html


Wrong thread


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Wrong thread


Agreed.
This is the 3-D checkers thread.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Wrong thread


My bad.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Agreed.
> This is the 3-D checkers thread.


Sorry, I got to quit sleep posting.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Sorry, I got to quit sleep posting.


No you try to stir up shit 

Stick to softball


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Single Malt?


Ive been on the Rye Whiskey for awhile, but love to switch it up with a single malt Mac 12.
Moderation is the key.

A couple fingers over ice and a cigar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> No you try to stir up shit
> 
> Stick to softball


I can't pull the wool the wool over an old sheep herders head.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I can't pull the wool the wool over an old sheep herders head.


It ain't wool

You take shots at a black man 

Being poorly played by a white woman

Stick to softball


----------



## gkrent

All this bourbon talk...reminds me of how I always stick to Gentleman Jack.  Tried Glenlivet, some single malt stuff.  Templeton even.  Barrel House one (from Jack) was a fave in the day, but I always end up with Gentleman Jack.  Simple, easy.

(oh wait, there I go off topic again!!)


----------



## The Driver

Scotch and Bourbon are different 

Almost football futbol rugby


----------



## Mystery Train

And Gentleman Jack is " Tennessee Whiskey" if we're gettin technical.


----------



## The Driver

Mystery Train said:


> And Gentleman Jack is " Tennessee Whiskey" if we're gettin technical.


Football


----------



## goldentoe

The Driver said:


> Football


Speaking of Football - Schiano drank too much of that "Tennessee Whiskey" while he was at PSU.

He forgot what he knew about the 'Ol Soap Coach. It cost him the chance to be the head Volunteer. 

At least that's what they said on Twitter....

Stanford over Duke in the final...Next year it will be Stanford over UCLA......rinse and repeat for the next 4 years...


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> It ain't wool
> 
> You take shots at a black man
> 
> Being poorly played by a white woman
> 
> Stick to softball


You should get that checked.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You should get that checked.


Ok


----------



## Mystery Train

goldentoe said:


> Speaking of Football - Schiano drank too much of that "Tennessee Whiskey" while he was at PSU.
> 
> He forgot what he knew about the 'Ol Soap Coach. It cost him the chance to be the head Volunteer.
> 
> At least that's what they said on Twitter....
> 
> Stanford over Duke in the final...Next year it will be Stanford over UCLA......rinse and repeat for the next 4 years...


I got a feeling this is the Bruins' year.  

In other tournament action, University of Tennessee football vs US Soccer in finals of "Biggest Dumpster Fire of 2017" tourney.   US Soccer -1.  Take the points.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> No you try to stir up shit
> 
> Stick to softball


?
3-D checkers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Mystery Train said:


> I got a feeling this is the Bruins' year.
> 
> In other tournament action, University of Tennessee football vs US Soccer in finals of "Biggest Dumpster Fire of 2017" tourney.   US Soccer -1.  Take the points.


I think any one of the remaining three teams can win it.
Wait...


----------



## Kicker4Life

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive been on the Rye Whiskey for awhile, but love to switch it up with a single malt Mac 12.
> Moderation is the key.
> 
> A couple fingers over ice and a cigar.


Should try Balvenie 14 Carribean cask!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Kicker4Life said:


> Should try Balvenie 14 Carribean cask!


Dude, now we are talking. Don't get me started on good scotch!


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ive been on the Rye Whiskey for awhile, but love to switch it up with a single malt Mac 12.
> Moderation is the key.
> 
> A couple fingers over ice and a cigar.


Try Templeton Rye, if you haven't already. Its my go to. But hard to moderate at times.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> Try Templeton Rye, if you haven't already. Its my go to. But hard to moderate at times.


I like Pendleton 1910. Templton too. The  Rye is so much different than the single malt scotch, but similar to good bourbon.


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> ?
> 3-D checkers.


Holdem


----------



## LASTMAN14

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Pendleton 1910. Templton too. The  Rye is so much different than the single malt scotch, but similar to good bourbon.


I will look for it. Thx.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Holdem


Checkers-3-D.
3-D chess has never been part of this thread.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

LASTMAN14 said:


> I will look for it. Thx.


Its Canadian, but I like it anyways.
Canadians are not bad at whiskey.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> All this bourbon talk...reminds me of how I always stick to Gentleman Jack.  Tried Glenlivet, some single malt stuff.  Templeton even.  Barrel House one (from Jack) was a fave in the day, but I always end up with Gentleman Jack.  Simple, easy.
> 
> (oh wait, there I go off topic again!!)


i like Gentleman Jack as well but Woodford Reserve Double Oaked is my favorite bourbon.


----------



## surfrider

Oban 18 Limited


----------



## CaliKlines

Pappy’s 23...the Holy Grail. If not, then Bookers, a truly American spirit.


----------



## sdb

Elijah Craig 21
Old Potrero
Bernheim


----------



## Ricky Fandango

sdb said:


> Elijah Craig 21
> Old Potrero
> Bernheim


If youth (or college) soccer drives you to drink, might as well drink the good stuff.
This topic is bringing everyone out of the woodwork.


----------



## sdb

College soccer hasn't driven me to drink, but sometimes this thread's banter has...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

sdb said:


> College soccer hasn't driven me to drink, but sometimes this thread's banter has...


By the short list you posted, that isnt such a bad deal.
I applaud those who add culture, and taste.
Welcome.


----------



## LASTMAN14

sdb said:


> College soccer hasn't driven me to drink, but sometimes this thread's banter has...


I will buy you a beer!


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> By the short list you posted, that isnt such a bad deal.
> I applaud those who add culture, and taste.
> Welcome.


Seasoning 

And all this time they though I was calling you

A

Dick

But all along i was just calling you 

Dick


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Seasoning
> 
> And all this time they though I was calling you
> 
> A
> 
> Dick
> 
> But all along i was just calling you
> 
> Dick


Rick the Dick approves this message.


----------



## Swoosh

Duke is 1-5 against UCLA all time and on a 4 game skid against the Bruins.  

Stanford is easy money tonight if they can neutralize McCaskill.

MAP will you stay until Sunday regardless of tonight’s outcome?


----------



## Kicker4Life

Anyone got the broadcast details?


----------



## soccer661

Games are tomorrow--Friday.
Stanford vs South Carolina at 2pm PT on ESPNU
UCLA vs Duke at 4:30pm PT on ESPNU


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I think any one of the remaining three teams can win it.
> Wait...


Winner winner chicken dinner.  Any team here can win it.


----------



## SocalPapa

MakeAPlay said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner.  Any team here can win it.


Hoping for a UCLA/Stanford rematch.  Go Pac 12!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SocalPapa said:


> Hoping for a UCLA/Stanford rematch.  Go Pac 12!


I got a point either way, be it Duke or UCLA.
Just hope Stanford doesnt screw the pooch with SC.


----------



## turftoe

For entertainment purposes only: 

guessing....

Stanford 3-1 over South Carolina, South Carolina gets one off a set piece/free kick after a foul in a dangerous area.

UCLA/Duke might go into OT. But definitely not scoreless going in... maybe 2-2...  and will UCLA be able to once again put its OT magic on display? I think so.

I could be dead wrong of course, that ball can do some crazy things, but here's to hoping for an all Pac-12 final


----------



## MakeAPlay

Swoosh said:


> Duke is 1-5 against UCLA all time and on a 4 game skid against the Bruins.
> 
> Stanford is easy money tonight if they can neutralize McCaskill.
> 
> MAP will you stay until Sunday regardless of tonight’s outcome?


Not concerned.  My plans don't change regardless of the outcome.  This team will only be better next season.  No pressure on them because they are not only the youngest team but also the one that most don't get to see due to being on the west coast and the PAC 12 networks poor management and greed.

Today is going to be a good day.  Headed to some Disney until the evening.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> South Oceanside? lol.
> South O is yuppy central.
> You a racist.
> 
> Why do you find it necessary to be someone else's lap dog?
> I serve my country every day.
> I, like you, have been American my whole life.


Lapdog?  RF you must have me confused with somebody else.  Sing me the 2nd verse of the anthem.  Or were you unaware that it was cut out due to how racist it is. 

Whitewashing of US history RF.  With your kids biracial heritage you should be a little more aware.

I've been at Disneyworld all week and they whitewash almost on the same scale as our racist a$$ system.  Remember the movie Song of the South?  It's one of the only Disney cartoons you can't get.  Guess why.

You should know better RF.....


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> South Oceanside? lol.
> South O is yuppy central.
> You a racist.
> 
> Why do you find it necessary to be someone else's lap dog?
> I serve my country every day.
> I, like you, have been American my whole life.


Serve your country every day?  LOL.  Bro you aren't saving lives and haven't ever served.  Serving yourself isn't serving your country.  You need to travel more apparently.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Serve your country every day?  LOL.  Bro you aren't saving lives and haven't ever served.  Serving yourself isn't serving your country.  You need to travel more apparently.


I serve my country every day, "Bro".
Its the third verse, Einstein, and you have no clue what it means.
Someone told you to be offended, so you just jumped up in their lap and slurped it up.

Good luck to your kid tonight.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Lapdog?  RF you must have me confused with somebody else.  Sing me the 2nd verse of the anthem.  Or were you unaware that it was cut out due to how racist it is.
> 
> Whitewashing of US history RF.  With your kids biracial heritage you should be a little more aware.
> 
> I've been at Disneyworld all week and they whitewash almost on the same scale as our racist a$$ system.  Remember the movie Song of the South?  It's one of the only Disney cartoons you can't get.  Guess why.
> 
> You should know better RF.....


Too bad you have to live in such a shitty country.
Enjoy the vacation, oppressed one.

I'll be protecting the health of the nation.


----------



## The Driver

Good luck to the last teams standing 

Fair Play


----------



## Lion Eyes

Stanford in control 2 - 0 over South Carolina at the half....


----------



## surfrider

Stanford absolutely dominating.  Guessing close to 80% possession in first half


----------



## SocalPapa

Lion Eyes said:


> Stanford in control 2 - 0 over South Carolina at the half....


Macario with an assist (now leads the NCAA in that category with 14).


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> Stanford in control 2 - 0 over South Carolina at the half....


----------



## gkrent

SC wasn't a bad team they were just no match for Stanford.  Macario still looks like she's playing football in the schoolyard with the boys...so relaxed and easy.


----------



## turftoe

Cruise control for the Cardinal 

Looking forward to a more dynamic game here in game 2


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Cardinal dominated play and closed the deal
Im pulling hard for a Socal final, and UCLA was in control the 1st half.
We just need to finish one, and the floodgates will open.,


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Good luck to the last teams standing
> 
> Fair Play


3-d checkers.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Double OT....
PK's...
This is not good.


----------



## Zerodenero

Lion Eyes said:


> Double OT....
> PK's...
> This is not good.


Not good at all.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Can you say ALL PAC 12 final?


----------



## Lion Eyes

WOW!


----------



## Zerodenero

NG / Slick Rick - Its on!!!


----------



## SocalPapa

All Pac-12 Final!!!


----------



## Zerodenero

MakeAPlay said:


> Can you say ALL PAC 12 final?


Congrats my man/woman....congrats!!!


----------



## Lion Eyes

Great job Bruins.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> NG / Slick Rick - Its on!!!


Rick the Dick approves this message.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Congrats my man/woman....congrats!!!


Nice couple saving tackles for the man-woman's kid, and a dominating performance by UCLA despite having it go to pks.
They were clearly the best team tonight.


----------



## outside!

To heck with the all PAC12 final stuff, we have an all California final! Congrats to both teams. Both teams are great, but I am personally pulling for Stanford. I have been a CM fan for a long time and next year one of my favorite keepers will be there along with a friend and former teammate of my DD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

So sweet listening to the ESPN crew pump up Duke the whole game, just to see em get owned.
SoCal baby.


----------



## NoGoal

Pac12 now reigns as the best conference in women’s soccer, because of Stanford, UCLA and USC!  They will have won 4 of the last 7 college cups.


----------



## MakeAPlay

outside! said:


> To heck with the all PAC12 final stuff, we have an all California final! Congrats to both teams. Both teams are great, but I am personally pulling for Stanford. I have been a CM fan for a long time and next year one of my favorite keepers will be there along with a friend and former teammate of my DD.


I feel you but I like my baby's chances.  She's a BOSS!!


----------



## The Driver

Big Ups UCLA and Stanford 

Hope both teams recover and show out 

Sunday


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> I feel you but I like my baby's chances.  She's a BOSS!!


If your baby's team can keep Stanford pinned into their own half like they did to Duke, I like their chances too.


----------



## soccer661

Gosh what a nail biter with those PKs! 
Congrats to Stanford and UCLA teams!!! 
Was hoping for this-- the teams from Cali RULE!!!
Now on to Sunday....it's going to be a battle....can't wait!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> NG / Slick Rick - Its on!!!


Just so we're square, I got UCLA and a point, correct?


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Just so we're square, I got UCLA and a point, correct?


Roger that.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> If your baby's team can keep Stanford pinned into their own half like they did to Duke, I like their chances too.


I'm hoping that they underestimate them.  I doubt that they will.  The Bruins should have won the last time.  Either way the best two teams are still playing.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider what now?  Your kid wasn't recruited by the best two programs and they will both be on top for the rest of this decade.  Weird how my kid is still playing and turning down camp invites...


----------



## splinter

Props MAP your kid shut it down in the back when needed.  Nice to see two teams in the final that play good soccer.  Crazy the talent of both finals teams.  Had both my dd’s watching the game and both commented on how impressive the technical skill is with all the UCLA players.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider what now?  Your kid wasn't recruited by the best two programs and they will both be on top for the rest of this decade.  Weird how my kid is still playing and turning down camp invites...


A nice game for your kid and her team.  She has a big set of nuts to take down McCoy from behind on the break but it worked out well.  Thought UCLA dominated possession but Duke had all the scoring chances. Look forward to Sunday’s game. 
Explain the whole u20 turndown again. Her teammates and the Stanford girls are going. What’s the excuse again?  Or did the invite really never come?  I guess we will wait til the end of the month to find out
Good luck Sunday Lavar


----------



## The Driver

Set of what? 

Wow


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> A nice game for your kid and her team.  She has a big set of nuts to take down McCoy from behind on the break but it worked out well.  Thought UCLA dominated possession but Duke had all the scoring chances. Look forward to Sunday’s game.
> Explain the whole u20 turndown again. Her teammates and the Stanford girls are going. What’s the excuse again?  Or did the invite really never come?  I guess we will wait til the end of the month to find out
> Good luck Sunday Lavar



You are a dumbass.  Only one Stanford player accepted an invite and that was the one that BARELY PLAYS!  You are so funny.  I would forward you the email and the coaches phone number but honestly you are BENEATH ME!  Like your kid couldn't carry my kids bag.  You sound like a complete turd.  You are at home with your sorry kid while mine is playing for a natty tomorrow.

I hope to run into you someday it will be memorable and worth it.

Keep on talking donkey boy.  Keep being a bitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Set of what?
> 
> Wow


He's a bitch clutching at straws and again f I ever meet him it will be his worst day ever.  As my rap shear shows I will smack a Mitch.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice couple saving tackles for the man-woman's kid, and a dominating performance by UCLA despite having it go to pks.
> They were clearly the best team tonight.


Duke plays kickball.  Most of their players killed any hope of making a national team with their less than composed play.  Duke didn't even have a shot in OT.

I seem to remember stating a couple times that they would be here.  This board is going to be SHOCKED on Sunday.

Congrats to your daughter making the all West region team.  I still laugh at some of the selections but she is definitely deserving.  The players that do the dirty work don't get enough of the credit.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Avatar ride is legit.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Duke plays kickball.  Most of their players killed any hope of making a national team with their less than composed play.  Duke didn't even have a shot in OT.
> 
> I seem to remember stating a couple times that they would be here.  This board is going to be SHOCKED on Sunday.
> 
> Congrats to your daughter making the all West region team.  I still laugh at some of the selections but she is definitely deserving.  The players that do the dirty work don't get enough of the credit.


I dont think Duke is a kickball team.
From what I saw, the pressure that UCLA applied up top disrupted any kind of build up into the midfield, and when they did get into the midfield, Flemming just took the ball.
They had their best chances playing the ball over the midfield.
#5 had a game saving tackle from behind that was clean, but it was a close one.
Should be a great game on Sunday, and I dont think anyone will be shocked either way, unless the score is lopsided.
I have UCLA and a point, and feel pretty confident it will be a one point game.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Duke plays kickball.  Most of their players killed any hope of making a national team with their less than composed play.  Duke didn't even have a shot in OT.
> 
> I seem to remember stating a couple times that they would be here.  This board is going to be SHOCKED on Sunday.
> 
> Congrats to your daughter making the all West region team.  I still laugh at some of the selections but she is definitely deserving.  The players that do the dirty work don't get enough of the credit.


She does the dirty work, just like her Daddy.
Nice job.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Stanford and UCLA.
I wonder how that plays on the eastern seaboard.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Ricky Fandango said:


> Stanford and UCLA.
> I wonder how that plays on the eastern seaboard.


Just like a turd in the punch bowl, I would imagine.


----------



## socalkdg

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont think Duke is a kickball team.
> From what I saw, the pressure that UCLA applied up top disrupted any kind of build up into the midfield, and when they did get into the midfield, Flemming just took the ball.
> They had their best chances playing the ball over the midfield.
> #5 had a game saving tackle from behind that was clean, but it was a close one.
> Should be a great game on Sunday, and I dont think anyone will be shocked either way, unless the score is lopsided.
> I have UCLA and a point, and feel pretty confident it will be a one point game.


If you know you will lose playing possession against a top defensive team like UCLA, you change your game.   Duke did that.  Wasn't pretty, but did give them a couple shots at winning.   UCLA controlled the game, just couldn't finish.   Great win for the team, except I had to watch the penalty kicks on YouTube since my recording ended right after the 2nd OT.   Didn't make the same mistake for the Stanford UCLA game.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

Congrats to MAP’s DD and the Bruins! Nice match to watch on both sides. Love that it’s an all west coast final. Top Drawer Soccer has North Carolina winning it all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

socalkdg said:


> If you know you will lose playing possession against a top defensive team like UCLA, you change your game.   Duke did that.  Wasn't pretty, but did give them a couple shots at winning.   UCLA controlled the game, just couldn't finish.   Great win for the team, except I had to watch the penalty kicks on YouTube since my recording ended right after the 2nd OT.   Didn't make the same mistake for the Stanford UCLA game.


UCLA just doesnt let the other team into their half.
They pressure relentlessly on the offensive end, and when they win the ball, they attack like a swarm of bees.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

SpeedK1llz said:


> Congrats to MAP’s DD and the Bruins! Nice match to watch on both sides. Love that it’s an all west coast final. Top Drawer Soccer has North Carolina winning it all.


BREAKING NEWS:..!!!
*Top Drawer has proof russians rigged all west coast women's soccer final!*


----------



## MakeAPlay

The thing that most impressed me yesterday outside of how sure the girls were that they would win was the two players who stepped up and hit their PKs after not playing in the game.


----------



## LASTMAN14

Congrats to the two best women's teams. Each deserve to be in the final. And to the coaches who lead them. Can't say enough how much I appreciate the kind of soccer they want their teams to play. Looking forward to a great and intense match tomorrow.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> The thing that most impressed me yesterday outside of how sure the girls were that they would win was the two players who stepped up and hit their PKs after not playing in the game.


Just watching your own kid do pks in club is about all I can stand, can't imagine what is must be like at this level.
Best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just like a turd in the punch bowl, I would imagine.


Punch bowl of shit?


----------



## Swoosh

MakeAPlay said:


> Not concerned.  My plans don't change regardless of the outcome.  This team will only be better next season.  No pressure on them because they are not only the youngest team but also the one that most don't get to see due to being on the west coast and the PAC 12 networks poor management and greed.
> 
> Today is going to be a good day.  Headed to some Disney until the evening.


Congrats to your daughter and the Bruins.  NU, Virginia, Duke all conceded possession and that is suicide against UCLA. The game wasn't as close as PKs. I especially enjoy the energy the Bruins bring in the OT's I've been able to witness.  Sunday will be interesting.  Paper says Stanford but how can you count these Bruins out!


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> The thing that most impressed me yesterday outside of how sure the girls were that they would win was the two players who stepped up and hit their PKs after not playing in the game.


It was interesting to see both teams use players from the bench for PKs. The first kicker for Duke was a freshman that didn't play very much this year. I was trying to guess the 5 kickers before they started. I only had a couple of them right.  Congrats to your daughter and her team on a great season, best of luck tomorrow.


----------



## soccer661

I don't think Stanford underestimates the Bruins at all...and I don't think there will be any shock whatever happens tomorrow....both teams are worthy and deserving of being in this championship.
I expect the game to be a true battle to the finish -with it possible to go either way. 
Both teams have the full package/technical skills & vision....it's a great match-up of really good soccer....so it may be something soooo slight that makes the all difference in a game like this....
Every little thing factors in on a game like this-- one bad call/good call/how the ball bounces/a deflection/a little luck/ etc...
I am just so thrilled it's our West Coast teams representing!
Happy for MAP and her DD--she had a really nice game yesterday
(Enjoy the rest of your trip & Disney MAP-- I heard that Avatar/Pandora world is pretty cool...hoping to check that out at some point


----------



## turftoe

Predictions? 

For fun? 

I'll go Stanford 2-1

However I can see either team getting the win, both have serious horsepower from back line to top end.

Best of luck to the players.

Happy it's all Pac-12 and both sides clearly are the class of the NCAA this season.


----------



## surfrider

I’m goin Stanford 3-0. Only because I am a hater and a racist and a trump lover. I look forward to 5 taking a knee on national tv. Career improving choice. I really hope they show it


----------



## Zerodenero

turftoe said:


> Predictions?
> 
> For fun?
> 
> I'll go Stanford 2-1
> 
> However I can see either team getting the win, both have serious horsepower from back line to top end.
> 
> Best of luck to the players.
> 
> Happy it's all Pac-12 and both sides clearly are the class of the NCAA this season.


Turf - There is no fun here......big baller.... Whale wagers only. I, for example, have already doubled down vs NoGoal & Ricky...with a very calculated wager, and plan on leaving the table double fisted w/Mac 12 courtesy of the ladies of Nerd Nation


----------



## The Driver

Ucla scores early

2-1 Stanford

Stanford scores early

Stanford win going away


surfrider said:


> I’m goin Stanford 3-0. Only because I am a hater and a racist and a trump lover. I look forward to 5 taking a knee on national tv. Career improving choice. I really hope they show it


I believe you


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Turf - There is no fun here......big baller.... Whale wagers only. I, for example, have already doubled down vs NoGoal & Ricky...with a very calculated wager, and plan on leaving the table double fisted w/Mac 12 courtesy of the ladies of Nerd Nation


Im down to about a quarter bottle.
Smart n Final under 50 bucks. (FYI)


----------



## espola

Fundamental gk error - don't play the ball at the top of a bounce.


----------



## espola

The way to beat a marking defender is timing and speed.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> Fundamental gk error - don't play the ball at the top of a bounce.


WTF....???

All's well that ends well.


----------



## Lion Eyes

espola said:


> The way to beat a marking defender is timing and speed.


Hmmm...

Every chance taken is another chance to win.


----------



## espola

I thought NCAA would get the best referees available for this one.


----------



## surfrider

Clear handball in the box. Horrible officiating


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> Clear handball in the box. Horrible officiating


Hand away from the body, moved into the path of the ball, in the PA, blocking a shot on goal.  I could name a dozen referees who would have pulled out a red card.


----------



## surfrider

And the ref evens it out on the other side


----------



## The Driver

That Canadian National midfielder 

Is she playing today?


----------



## Ricky Fandango

I need points.
First time Ive seen Flemming outplayed all year.
UCLA doesnt do well with their backs against goal. 
UCLA midfield and forwards need to hold the ball or this thing will not end well for my Mac12 inventory.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> That Canadian National midfielder
> 
> Is she playing today?


Sullivan just ran by UCLA and finished a beauty.
Macario hits a heavy ball.

Cook did well against Mace on the counter.
Second half UCLA will come back and snatch my Mac 12 from the jaws of defeat.
They had a nice little flurry at the end of half.


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> And the ref evens it out on the other side


That one was a little more push-pull - hard to tell which one to call it on.


----------



## surfrider

espola said:


> That one was a little more push-pull - hard to tell which one to call it on.


Agree but watch the Stanford defender try to toe poke through the legs when she gave up inside position.  She went down on the trip


----------



## espola

Stanford keeper should be out also.


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Stanford keeper should be out also.


Keeper saved by the fact that a caution and PK are considered to be sufficient punishment.

http://nisoa.com/2017/10/26/denying-obvious-goal-scoring-opportunity/


----------



## surfrider

Very entertaining game. Best team won.


----------



## Lion Eyes

After UCLA scored two to tie, they looked like fatigue from the semi final game might have been a factor....
Congrats to both sides & congrats to the Pac 12.


----------



## GoWest

The Cardinal takes it! Congratulations if any have DD's on the roster! Played a pretty good game today. Almost a perfect season aside from the Gator's loss. Well deserved!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Congrats to the Cardinal on the championship. They were the best team today, and all year.
Congrats to UCLA on making it a great game in the end and saving me from having to buy ZD another bottle of Mac12.


----------



## gefelchnik

gefelchnik said:


> As good and deep as ucla is, I wonder if they can keep scoring enough to overcome this.  Usually in the tournament as the games are tight the answer is no.


It took till the last game of the year, but what i Said earlier in the year bore itself out.


----------



## Zerodenero

Ricky Fandango said:


> Congrats to the Cardinal on the championship. They were the best team today, and all year.
> Congrats to UCLA on making it a great game in the end and saving me from having to buy ZD another bottle of Mac12.


Dang, here I thought a win by 1 translates to winning by 1pt..... I was already partying likea double fisted rockstar doing my fav dance.







Guess I'd better not quit the day job


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> Dang, here I thought a win by 1 translates to winning by 1pt..... I was already partying likea double fisted rockstar doing my fav dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'd better not quit the day job


I was sweating bullets for awhile!


----------



## The Driver

Zerodenero said:


> Dang, here I thought a win by 1 translates to winning by 1pt..... I was already partying likea double fisted rockstar doing my fav dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'd better not quit the day job


Dang that's my go to Get Down too

Lmao


----------



## MakeAPlay

It was a good game.  Lots of wide open play.  Lots of tears from a great group of kids.  No worries Sullivan and Carusa are gone and unless Boss has rich folks that can pay full pop for her 5th year she won't be back either and those 3 were the difference for them.  UCLA doesn't even have to reload.

Congrats to Stanford.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Agree but watch the Stanford defender try to toe poke through the legs when she gave up inside position.  She went down on the trip


Great to talk about other people's kids.  Why wasn't yours there?


----------



## The Driver

15 Cali girls out of 22 that started


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Great to talk about other people's kids.  Why wasn't yours there?


You’re a tool.  And even with the loss your kid has accomplished more than you ever sniffed


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Dang, here I thought a win by 1 translates to winning by 1pt..... I was already partying likea double fisted rockstar doing my fav dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I'd better not quit the day job


Thats the same dance I was doing when the Bruins tied it up.
I was starting to think just maybe, and then that shot off the left foot, full knuckle, no spin, right in the side net.
I was happy to come away with the push.


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> 15 Cali girls out of 22 that started


Being the simpleton that I am, my initial thought is that makes sense....California schools, California girls.

But being the perennial powers that the 2 are, having that many CA players start seams much more significant given they can and do attact talent from all corners of the globe.


----------



## full90

Such a good game. Stanford was just class. That first half was so impressive. Loved UCLA's fight back and they had about 10 good minutes and made it a game. But the best team won, and I am partial to UCLA, but can call it for what it was. That was just pretty soccer. Other than Fleming (and I love her but she wasn't elite today), what UCLA player would start for Stanford? I'm not sure one would. 

I do think UCLA has to get faster in the back.  I think at this highest level not having Pugh up top hurt. If she's there, then Mace can slide to the back line and give the Bruins one Cback with pace. They were vulnerable all year there. They also need an attacking 10 type midfielder. Can Sanchez play in the middle? She's such a good passer...they need someone relentlessly going at back lines and slipping balls in. The offense got stagnant at times this year and maybe having a relentless attacker there could create more. But I am splitting hairs...they were and will be so good. 

Should be great battles between the two going forward. Both bring in another monster class. 

Loved seeing all west coast final. Those of us who watch soccer out here realize how good so many of the teams are. Can you imagine if west coast schools were spread out in NCAA tournament rather than eating their own for the first few rounds? So much talent out here. We are spoiled. If your DD competed this year, please hug them and tell them there are random fans out there that appreciate their effort and all the fight and heart it takes to compete. I watched games all fall from so many Cali teams and loved seeing so much talent and good soccer. Cheers.


----------



## Zerodenero

full90 said:


> Such a good game. Stanford was just class. That first half was so impressive. Loved UCLA's fight back and they had about 10 good minutes and made it a game. But the best team won, and I am partial to UCLA, but can call it for what it was. That was just pretty soccer. Other than Fleming (and I love her but she wasn't elite today), what UCLA player would start for Stanford? I'm not sure one would.
> 
> I do think UCLA has to get faster in the back.  I think at this highest level not having Pugh up top hurt. If she's there, then Mace can slide to the back line and give the Bruins one Cback with pace. They were vulnerable all year there. They also need an attacking 10 type midfielder. Can Sanchez play in the middle? She's such a good passer...they need someone relentlessly going at back lines and slipping balls in. The offense got stagnant at times this year and maybe having a relentless attacker there could create more. But I am splitting hairs...they were and will be so good.
> 
> Should be great battles between the two going forward. Both bring in another monster class.
> 
> Loved seeing all west coast final. Those of us who watch soccer out here realize how good so many of the teams are. Can you imagine if west coast schools were spread out in NCAA tournament rather than eating their own for the first few rounds? So much talent out here. We are spoiled. If your DD competed this year, please hug them and tell them there are random fans out there that appreciate their effort and all the fight and heart it takes to compete. I watched games all fall from so many Cali teams and loved seeing so much talent and good soccer. Cheers.


Great points on many fronts but to say none of starting weapons of Westwood would start for Stanford...I have to disagree, big time!


----------



## push_up

UCLA definitely slow in the back.  #5posterized was having to make risky tackles from behind.  UCLA is definitely going to have to make some changes in the back to complete with Stanford.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

Zerodenero said:


> Great points on many fronts but to say none of starting weapons of Westwood would start for Stanford...I have to disagree, big time!


At first I thought I agreed with you, but going position for position through the line up of both teams, who would be your starters?
Its a hard choice all the way through.

I have to think, if you threw all the players for both teams together into one team, when it shook out the starters would be close to 50-50


----------



## NoGoal

full90 said:


> Such a good game. Stanford was just class. That first half was so impressive. Loved UCLA's fight back and they had about 10 good minutes and made it a game. But the best team won, and I am partial to UCLA, but can call it for what it was. That was just pretty soccer. Other than Fleming (and I love her but she wasn't elite today), what UCLA player would start for Stanford? I'm not sure one would.
> 
> I do think UCLA has to get faster in the back.  I think at this highest level not having Pugh up top hurt. If she's there, then Mace can slide to the back line and give the Bruins one Cback with pace. They were vulnerable all year there. They also need an attacking 10 type midfielder. Can Sanchez play in the middle? She's such a good passer...they need someone relentlessly going at back lines and slipping balls in. The offense got stagnant at times this year and maybe having a relentless attacker there could create more. But I am splitting hairs...they were and will be so good.
> 
> Should be great battles between the two going forward. Both bring in another monster class.
> 
> Loved seeing all west coast final. Those of us who watch soccer out here realize how good so many of the teams are. Can you imagine if west coast schools were spread out in NCAA tournament rather than eating their own for the first few rounds? So much talent out here. We are spoiled. If your DD competed this year, please hug them and tell them there are random fans out there that appreciate their effort and all the fight and heart it takes to compete. I watched games all fall from so many Cali teams and loved seeing so much talent and good soccer. Cheers.


Partial to UCLA?  Not one of the UCLA starters would start at Stanford?  Um, yeah right!


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Partial to UCLA?  Not one of the UCLA starters would start at Stanford?  Um, yeah right!


Which players for UCLA do you think would start over the current Stanford squad?
Tough, aint it.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> At first I thought I agreed with you, but going position for position through the line up of both teams, who would be your starters?


Can’t compare upperclassmen to underclassmen, but IMO Ashley is a better overall talent than Jaye Boisseire.  Fleming easily interchangable with Sullivan.    Mace is better than Madison Haley.  Mace as a senior next year will be just as good as Carusa this year. Gorloski is equal to Kiki as a right back, but Kiki has more upside as a freshmen.  Davidson is a true holding mid and not a ctr back, so I will take MAP’s DD.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

NoGoal said:


> Can’t compare upperclassmen to underclassmen, but IMO Ashley is a better overall talent than Jaye Boisseire.  Fleming easily interchangable with Sullivan.    Mace is better than Madison Haley.  Mace as a senior next year will be just as good as Carusa this year. Gorloski is equal to Kiki as a right back, but Kiki has more upside as a freshmen.  Davidson is a true holding mid and not a ctr back, so I will take MAP’s DD.


F-90 took Fleming off the table, as she would start on any team.
If I go position for position as they played today, its hard for me to knock any Stanford players off the field, but its a little unfair to consider it like that.
As you pointed out, most of these players can play anywhere on the field, and if they were consolidated into one team, the position-ship would undoubtedly change to put the most talent on the field.
As I previously stated, my view is that it would be close to 50-50 when things shook out.
Fun to contemplate, but really meaningless in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## NoGoal

Ricky Fandango said:


> F-90 took Fleming off the table, as she would start on any team.
> If I go position for position as they played today, its hard for me to knock any Stanford players off the field, but its a little unfair to consider it like that.
> As you pointed out, most of these players can play anywhere on the field, and if they were consolidated into one team, the position-ship would undoubtedly change to put the most talent on the field.
> As I previously stated, my view is that it would be close to 50-50 when things shook out.
> Fun to contemplate, but really meaningless in the overall scheme of things.


I agree, put the starters in a draft and the coaches would most likely pick half of each others players.

What is scary is several of the starting players on both teams are in the U20 pool for next year’s U20 WWC.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> Can’t compare upperclassmen to underclassmen, but IMO Ashley is a better overall talent than Jaye Boisseire.  Fleming easily interchangable with Sullivan.    Mace is better than Madison Haley.  Mace as a senior next year will be just as good as Carusa this year. Gorloski is equal to Kiki as a right back, but Kiki has more upside as a freshmen.  Davidson is a true holding mid and not a ctr back, so I will take MAP’s DD.


Davidson is the best CB in the country.  Haley is only starting because Xiao broke her arm. Jaye finally got to play this year and killed it


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Davidson is the best CB in the country.  Haley is only starting because Xiao broke her arm. Jaye finally got to play this year and killed it


I would take Mace over Xiao too!  Anika and Xiao are a wash.  Jaye is a redshirt Sophomore aka Jr....I stand by my post, Ashley is a better overall talent than Jaye.  Ashley will eventually be on the Sr WNT.  Davidson will be playing Sullivan’s role next year in the midfield, especially with Girma coming next year.

If Pugh didn’t turn pro...UCLA wins by 2 goals over Stanford.


----------



## espola

push_up said:


> UCLA definitely slow in the back.  #5posterized was having to make risky tackles from behind.  UCLA is definitely going to have to make some changes in the back to complete with Stanford.


5 looked like she was wearing her heavy boots today.  Perhaps she lost the winged boots she wore on Friday.


----------



## full90

Yeah I agree throw them all into a camp and you’ve got tons of options. But I guess as I was watching today I Didn’t see who I’d swap for. Mace has pace but doesn’t have the ball skill of the Stanford forwards. I’m a huge Sanchez fan and of her ball skill and passing but who would she play over? Fun to think about tho. So much talent and fun to see how each coach uses them and fits them together. 

Is davidson really a HM? She’s so good at cback...where do they project her with the national team? 

Boissiere graduates in June. Will she stay for grad school and keep playing? 

It will be fun to see mace with another year of experience as a forward. I think she left a lot of goals out there this year. If she gets a bit more technical she’d be even more scary good. I don’t think she was 100^ this weekend. Still so fast.


----------



## timmyh

espola said:


> 5 looked like she was wearing her heavy boots today.  Perhaps she lost the winged boots she wore on Friday.


#5 had a nightmare of a game. The UCLA keeper also wasn't very good and #21 was oddly anonymous. All three are much better than they showed today. 
Gotta think they will be back next year, though. Ton of talent on that roster.

#10 and #17 for Stanford were beasts.


----------



## abfool

Some fool said that #5 was the best defender in the country.

That was the best fake news ever.

cmon defender, Make A Play.

Sullivan showed why she is not on the U20, while other UCLA players are.

But it's not her fault she's slow.

I'm going to hang out with ex-Seal Team Six buddies now.

The real ones, not the posers in Orlando.

and maybe beat up some poor granny on the way there

abfool out


----------



## surfrider

How many Stanford players kneeled for the anthem.  Karma.  What a bitch


----------



## pulguita

Good to see no one gives a rip about women's soccer.  The crowd for this weekend was pathetic.  They need to start playing the games in facilities that seat about 6000 not 22,000.


----------



## NoGoal

I find it very silly posting shit on a UCLA starting defender who’s team lost in the NCAA Championship game.  The player has already accomplished more as a Sophomore than any of us every did in the collegiate athletic level.

Like talking shit on someone who has a Mercedes SL 550, because they didn’t buy the AMG version.  Yet, you drive a Honda Civic.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> I find it very silly trying to talk shit on a UCLA starting defender who’s team lost in the NCAA Champinship game.  The player has already accomplished more as a Sophomore than any of us every did in the collegiate athletic level.


Yep. Just ask her dad


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Yep. Just ask her dad


And what has your DD accomplished? Oh I forgot that would reveal who you are.


----------



## turftoe

pulguita said:


> Good to see no one gives a rip about women's soccer.  The crowd for this weekend was pathetic.  They need to start playing the games in facilities that seat about 6000 not 22,000.


Well, I wouldn't say no one gives a rip, but I agree with you on the stadium issue 100%. 

For as incredible as the games and the players are, it puts out a bad look on television screens when the empty seats serve as backdrops to many camera angles. 

I've in the recent past emailed the PAC12 Network regarding this issue as well, because most of their broadcasts have the cameras rooted on the side of the field where the crowd is, and shoot the game in a way that implies there are very few in attendance because we are seeing the opposite side -- it's not a wise way to sell the game to the casual viewer flipping thru channels (broadcasts at Oregon, Stanford, Washington as specific examples)

Clearly they've yet to agree with my suggestion 

As far as college cup goes, it's a treat for the teams to use these big facilities and I'm assuming it's done so in part for scheduling as well? If you held higher-seed home advantage all the way thru the final, I assume there are many scheduling and logistical issues for national broadcast that come into play.

That being said, if the college cup games continue in these big arenas, which they are slated to do, there's got to be a better way to fuel local attendance, and a better way to get the sense of the crowd actually in attendance via better camera work.

Congratulations to both UCLA and Stanford on amazing seasons. 

It's not easy getting to where they got.


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> And what has your DD accomplished? Oh I forgot that would reveal who you are.


I don’t go on forums to brag about my kid
Only tools do that


----------



## LASTMAN14

turftoe said:


> Well, I wouldn't say no one gives a rip, but I agree with you on the stadium issue 100%.
> 
> For as incredible as the games and the players are, it puts out a bad look on television screens when the empty seats serve as backdrops to many camera angles.
> 
> I've in the recent past emailed the PAC12 Network regarding this issue as well, because most of their broadcasts have the cameras rooted on the side of the field where the crowd is, and shoot the game in a way that implies there are very few in attendance because we are seeing the opposite side -- it's not a wise way to sell the game to the casual viewer flipping thru channels (broadcasts at Oregon, Stanford, Washington as specific examples)
> 
> Clearly they've yet to agree with my suggestion
> 
> As far as college cup goes, it's a treat for the teams to use these big facilities and I'm assuming it's done so in part for scheduling as well? If you held higher-seed home advantage all the way thru the final, I assume there are many scheduling and logistical issues for national broadcast that come into play.
> 
> That being said, if the college cup games continue in these big arenas, which they are slated to do, there's got to be a better way to fuel local attendance, and a better way to get the sense of the crowd actually in attendance via better camera work.
> 
> Congratulations to both UCLA and Stanford on amazing seasons.
> 
> It's not easy getting to where they got.


This last Saturday they held the CIF Division 3 Football championship game at a local junior college. It was a packed game and for the most part sold out. Almost 12,000 in attendance. A friend who is a executive for sports programming stated its to bad they are going back to Anaheim Stadium. This size facility was much better in bringing in the crowd and creating a terrific game time atmosphere.  Agreed the Women's NCAA final needs to be played at a facility that creates more of a environment.


----------



## full90

I know in the past, when selecting the college cup venue, locations were eliminated for being too big! Not sure what has changed. I’m glad the games were on a great surface and what seemed like a beautiful facility. With good weather. Surely those variables exist in a smaller venue somewhere? Oh and Thursday-Sunday games. Not too much to ask.  

I’d love to see the men’s and women’s college cup be the same weekend. Just as a fan that would be awesome to see so much soccer. Although it would be funny to juxtapose Stanford women’s beautiful game with the foul fest direct Set piece style of the Stanford men. 

Good points on Pac-12 broadcasts. While we are fixing the world’s ills can we get better pac 12 announcers? Some are agony.


----------



## Lambchop

pulguita said:


> Good to see no one gives a rip about women's soccer.  The crowd for this weekend was pathetic.  They need to start playing the games in facilities that seat about 6000 not 22,000.


The college cup has never been a huge draw.  Mostly family and friends.  What were you thinking?


----------



## surfrider

full90 said:


> I know in the past, when selecting the college cup venue, locations were eliminated for being too big! Not sure what has changed. I’m glad the games were on a great surface and what seemed like a beautiful facility. With good weather. Surely those variables exist in a smaller venue somewhere? Oh and Thursday-Sunday games. Not too much to ask.
> 
> I’d love to see the men’s and women’s college cup be the same weekend. Just as a fan that would be awesome to see so much soccer. Although it would be funny to juxtapose Stanford women’s beautiful game with the foul fest direct Set piece style of the Stanford men.
> 
> Good points on Pac-12 broadcasts. While we are fixing the world’s ills can we get better pac 12 announcers? Some are agony.


I actually had this conversation with a Pac-12 production guy a few weeks back. I asked him the same questions and he mentioned it has all to do with lighting. Day games deal with sun issues and evening games they get problems with shadows .  
The worst tv is at UCLA. Watching that telecast you feel you are watching a split screen with the intramural field in the background


----------



## pulguita

turftoe said:


> Well, I wouldn't say no one gives a rip, but I agree with you on the stadium issue 100%.
> 
> For as incredible as the games and the players are, it puts out a bad look on television screens when the empty seats serve as backdrops to many camera angles.
> 
> I've in the recent past emailed the PAC12 Network regarding this issue as well, because most of their broadcasts have the cameras rooted on the side of the field where the crowd is, and shoot the game in a way that implies there are very few in attendance because we are seeing the opposite side -- it's not a wise way to sell the game to the casual viewer flipping thru channels (broadcasts at Oregon, Stanford, Washington as specific examples)
> 
> Clearly they've yet to agree with my suggestion
> 
> As far as college cup goes, it's a treat for the teams to use these big facilities and I'm assuming it's done so in part for scheduling as well? If you held higher-seed home advantage all the way thru the final, I assume there are many scheduling and logistical issues for national broadcast that come into play.
> 
> That being said, if the college cup games continue in these big arenas, which they are slated to do, there's got to be a better way to fuel local attendance, and a better way to get the sense of the crowd actually in attendance via better camera work.
> 
> Congratulations to both UCLA and Stanford on amazing seasons.
> 
> It's not easy getting to where they got.


Well I am posting as someone that has a little credibility since I was personally at last years which we won and watching this years on tv I think it is a fail.  They need to move it to venues that can provide better atmosphere it terms of fan involvement.  The stadiums are nice but not when they are at 15-20% capacity.


----------



## Kicker4Life

pulguita said:


> Well I am posting as someone that has a little credibility since I was personally at last years which we won and watching this years on tv I think it is a fail.  They need to move it to venues that can provide better atmosphere it terms of fan involvement.  The stadiums are nice but not when they are at 15-20% capacity.


And an all West Coast final held on the East Coast didn’t help....


----------



## surfrider

Was the crowd better last year.   I can’t recall seeing mass empty seats but I know the late venue change supposedly caused issues


----------



## pulguita

I wanna say about 6000.  And yes west coast finals didn't help.  The NCAA has such an East Coast bias.They hated that SC was there last year.  As I have been telling this board for years and proof over the last few years.  Cali specifically SoCal has the most talent anywhere regardless of what US Soccer and their state diversity picks thinks.


----------



## Lion Eyes

pulguita said:


> I wanna say about 6000.  And yes west coast finals didn't help.  The NCAA has such an East Coast bias.They hated that SC was there last year.  As I have been telling this board for years and proof over the last few years.  Cali specifically SoCal has the most talent anywhere regardless of what US Soccer and their state diversity picks thinks.



The more things change the more they remain the same.....


----------



## outside!

surfrider said:


> Was the crowd better last year.   I can’t recall seeing mass empty seats but I know the late venue change supposedly caused issues


When the game was held in North Caroline, it coincided with a huge girls tournament (who's name escapes me at the moment) that included the USYS National League. The final game was packed with soccer players and parents. A GDA showcase is in Florida this week/weekend. Too bad the NCAA and DA couldn't coordinate and have the NCAA finals on Sunday afternoon after the GDA games.


----------



## Livinthedream

Kicker4Life said:


> And an all West Coast final held on the East Coast didn’t help....


Before the North Carolina boycott by the NCAA, Cary NC had a sold out facility for the 2015 semi and final. The College Cup was held at the same time as USYS’s National League and The Casl Cup


outside! said:


> When the game was held in North Caroline, it coincided with a huge girls tournament (who's name escapes me at the moment) that included the USYS National League. The final game was packed with soccer players and parents. A GDA showcase is in Florida this week/weekend. Too bad the NCAA and DA couldn't coordinate and have the NCAA finals on Sunday afternoon after the GDA games.





outside! said:


> When the game was held in North Caroline, it coincided with a huge girls tournament (who's name escapes me at the moment) that included the USYS National League. The final game was packed with soccer players and parents. A GDA showcase is in Florida this week/weekend. Too bad the NCAA and DA couldn't coordinate and have the NCAA finals on Sunday afternoon after the GDA games.


USYS National League and CASL Cup...both College Showcases. The facility in Cary NC was sold out for the 2015 Semi and Final.


----------



## push_up

NoGoal said:


> And what has your DD accomplished? Oh I forgot that would reveal who you are.


I would ask the same about your Honda Civic.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> And what has your DD accomplished? Oh I forgot that would reveal who you are.


Did you defend surfs kid when MAP was talking shit on her? If not, why not?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

turftoe said:


> Well, I wouldn't say no one gives a rip, but I agree with you on the stadium issue 100%.
> 
> For as incredible as the games and the players are, it puts out a bad look on television screens when the empty seats serve as backdrops to many camera angles.
> 
> I've in the recent past emailed the PAC12 Network regarding this issue as well, because most of their broadcasts have the cameras rooted on the side of the field where the crowd is, and shoot the game in a way that implies there are very few in attendance because we are seeing the opposite side -- it's not a wise way to sell the game to the casual viewer flipping thru channels (broadcasts at Oregon, Stanford, Washington as specific examples)
> 
> Clearly they've yet to agree with my suggestion
> 
> As far as college cup goes, it's a treat for the teams to use these big facilities and I'm assuming it's done so in part for scheduling as well? If you held higher-seed home advantage all the way thru the final, I assume there are many scheduling and logistical issues for national broadcast that come into play.
> 
> That being said, if the college cup games continue in these big arenas, which they are slated to do, there's got to be a better way to fuel local attendance, and a better way to get the sense of the crowd actually in attendance via better camera work.
> 
> Congratulations to both UCLA and Stanford on amazing seasons.
> 
> It's not easy getting to where they got.


I wonder if it would help if they did the whole east coast meets west coast in the final.


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> I would ask the same about your Honda Civic.


Ah did I hurt your feelings?  Why don’t you reinsert your dildo this time in your mouth, choke on it and die while you push_up and in!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Ah did I hurt your feelings?  Why don’t you reinsert your dildo this time in your mouth, choke on it and die while you push_up and in!


That's a lot.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you defend surfs kid when MAP was talking shit on her? If not, why not?


I don’t know who Surfrider is and for all I know doesn’t even have a kid.  At least MAP isn’t hiding behind a screen name like many here do.

You don’t think these posters are reaching far up their ASS trying to insult MAP about his DD who starts at UCLA, lost in th NCAA finals, 2nd team Pac12, and named Collegiate Regional team?  Oh and she is only a Sophomore.  Please, trying to talk shit on someone’s kid who is a great player is as dumb as it gets.  Oh she is slow?  Reaching very deep up their ass searching for an insult.

Did I share, I shot a 74 at Dos Lagos in Corona yesterday. A par 70, 6600 yards course.....can you say 5 birdies!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I don’t know who Surfrider is and for all I know doesn’t even have a kid.  At least MAP isn’t hiding behind a screen name like many here do.
> 
> You don’t think these posters are reaching far up their ASS trying to insult MAP about his DD who starts at UCLA, lost in th NCAA finals, 2nd team Pac12, and named Collegiate Regional team?  Oh and she is only a Sophomore.  Please!


Most everyone goes by a screen name unless they are outed, nothing new there.
I am not disagreeing with any of that, but MAP is a big boy and he goes after peoples kids quite often, just wondering what surf did that got you all wound up.


----------



## espola

pulguita said:


> I wanna say about 6000.  And yes west coast finals didn't help.  The NCAA has such an East Coast bias.They hated that SC was there last year.  As I have been telling this board for years and proof over the last few years.  Cali specifically SoCal has the most talent anywhere regardless of what US Soccer and their state diversity picks thinks.


Nonsense.  The NCAA is made up of its member institutions.  How many of those are on the West Coast?


----------



## push_up

NoGoal said:


> Ah did I hurt your feelings?  Why don’t you reinsert your dildo this time in your mouth, choke on it and die while you push_up and in!


You mad, brah? Are you upset about the skill level of your Honda Civic?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Most everyone goes by a screen name unless they are outed, nothing new there.
> I am not disagreeing with any of that, but MAP is a big boy and he goes after peoples kids quite often, just wondering what surf did that got you all wound up.


Not wound up.  Just calling out how dumb it is trying to insult a player who is an exceptional soccer player.  Sounds more like haters more than anything else.

Are you wound up about me calling out others about how stupid it is “trying” to insult MAP’s DD?


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> You mad, brah? Are you upset about the skill level of your Honda Civic?


Don’t flatter yourself.

It was never about her skill level, more her size. Nice try though!    By the way you must have been working on your gag reflex with your ability to still post and deep throat.....congratulations.

If you’re actually talking about cars....trust me you don’t want to go there!


----------



## surfrider

I don’t attack Maps daughter on the pitch. She is solid.  When you kneel for our national anthem you put yourself out there.  And MAP. Is just an asshat


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> I don’t attack Maps daughter on the pitch. She is solid.  When you kneel for our national anthem you put yourself out there.  And MAP. Is just an asshat


You say nothing about the coach 

Program

The Canadian National Player 

Just the only Africa American on the team

That's some stranger danger $hit


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Not wound up.  Just calling out how dumb it is trying to insult a player who is an exceptional soccer player.  Sounds more like haters more than anything else.
> 
> Are you wound up about me calling out others about how stupid it is “trying” to insult MAP’s DD?


No. It is stupid trying to insult anyone's kid, just because she is a stud doesn't make it any worse than if she was playing at a JC. MAPs kid speaks for herself, but I don't think surf started the name calling, given past history.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You say nothing about the coach
> 
> Program
> 
> The Canadian National Player
> 
> Just the only Africa American on the team
> 
> That's some stranger danger $hit


Here we go.
You really need to get over this made up shit.
I somehow thought you were better than that.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here we go.
> You really need to get over this made up shit.
> I somehow thought you were better than that.


Are your crossing posting names? 

Alias or what nots

@surfrider clearly pays extra attention to @MakeAPlay dd

You can't do shit about what I think

Still to drying meats and little white balls


----------



## NoGoal

I never posted you attacked his DD.  My post wasn't even directed at you, yet you quoted my post as if you are guilty of something.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> No. It is stupid trying to insult anyone's kid, just because she is a stud doesn't make it any worse than if she was playing at a JC. MAPs kid speaks for herself, but I don't think surf started the name calling, given past history.


and did I call out Surfrider?  You may want to reread the last couple of pages.


----------



## The Driver

NoGoal said:


> I never said you did attack his DD.  I didn't reply to a post of yours, yet your responded to my post as if you are guilty of something.


Getting his logins mixed up like before


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> No. It is stupid trying to insult anyone's kid, just because she is a stud doesn't make it any worse than if she was playing at a JC. MAPs kid speaks for herself, but I don't think surf started the name calling, given past history.


I didn't say it was any worse....IMO, posters are reaching for insults as retaliation.

It's like you saying you can beat me in golf straight up. How dumb is that right?


----------



## surfrider

NoGoal said:


> and did I call out Surfrider?  You may want to reread the last couple of pages.


Sorry if I read it wrong but when you take a jab at the lack of my DDs accomplishments I take that as calling me out


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> Sorry if I read it wrong but when you take a jab at the lack of my DDs accomplishments I take that as calling me out


You responded as if you were guilty of insulting his DD and I was merely asking what are your DDs accomplishments.  Are you admitting your DD lacks accomplishments? 

Let's admit it, trying to compare MAP's DD accomplishments with any of ours is pretty much a lost cause and why I posted.....it's very silly trying to insult an accomplished college player of MAP's DDs caliber. (wasn't directed at you surfrider)


----------



## surfrider

She’s a very good player. Never questioned her accomplishments. I get tired of the dad using his kids accomplishments as his own then insults and threatens others on this board


----------



## outside!

I watched the game last night. What a great game. Random thoughts. Stanford controlled the 1st half almost completely, UCLA looked tired. Ms. Macario's through ball on the 2nd goal was as perfectly weighted as any I have seen and the finish was clinical. UCLA defender was lucky she didn't get a handling call in the box. UCLA was more dangerous in the 2nd half, but Stanford D prevented any goals during the run of play. Stanford was the better team on the field yesterday. Too bad the stands were not filled full of youth soccer players on the last day of their tournament as this game deserved a bigger crowd.


----------



## NoGoal

surfrider said:


> She’s a very good player. Never questioned her accomplishments. I get tired of the dad using his kids accomplishments as his own then insults and threatens others on this board


I understand.....I will be the first to plead guilty for taking this forum to seriously myself.    LMAO!


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Here we go.
> You really need to get over this made up shit.
> I somehow thought you were better than that.


You what was made up about my post?


----------



## timmyh

surfrider said:


> She’s a very good player. Never questioned her accomplishments. I get tired of the dad using his kids accomplishments as his own then insults and threatens others on this board


She's a really good player who has risen to a level that not many others can claim, but obviously had a horrible game (gave up one goal and then should have been responsible for 3 more...the blatant handball and then two horrid giveaways in her own third when under no real pressure that were incredibly fortunate to go  unpunished).  I think people are just a little quick to point it out since somebody close to her around here insults other children and claims their kid is the best in the country.  She's fantastic (but nobody other than her family thinks she's the best in the country).  She was unlucky that the worst game she's probably played in a long time happened to come at an inopportune time. 
Right or wrong, there's some understandable schadenfreude going on given the unpleasantness of her parents.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> No. It is stupid trying to insult anyone's kid, just because she is a stud doesn't make it any worse than if she was playing at a JC. MAPs kid speaks for herself, but I don't think surf started the name calling, given past history.


Check the thread Joe.  Honestly I don't care who Surf riders daughter is.  Remember she wasn't playing this weekend.  He started it and I ALWAYS FINISH.  

It's all good my baby has great grades, great people surrounding her and a GREAT future.

Haters make you greater!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Are your crossing posting names?
> 
> Alias or what nots
> 
> @surfrider clearly pays extra attention to @MakeAPlay dd
> 
> You can't do shit about what I think
> 
> Still to drying meats and little white balls


Are you black?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you black?


Half Black 

What's good?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> and did I call out Surfrider?  You may want to reread the last couple of pages.


You may be right, but this goes back weeks, if not months.
Kids should be off limits, that's all I am saying.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I didn't say it was any worse....IMO, posters are reaching for insults as retaliation.
> 
> It's like you saying you can beat me in golf straight up. How dumb is that right?


That would be correct, a mans got to know his limitations.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You what was made up about my post?


That surf is going after her because of race.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Did you defend surfs kid when MAP was talking shit on her? If not, why not?


@surfrider didnt have a kid playing recently.  Get your $hit together racist Joe.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> That surf is going after her because of race.


Once softball starts it will all be over


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Check the thread Joe.  Honestly I don't care who Surf riders daughter is.  Remember she wasn't playing this weekend.  He started it and I ALWAYS FINISH.
> 
> It's all good my baby has great grades, great people surrounding her and a GREAT future.
> 
> Haters make you greater!!


Can I ask you a question?


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I don’t know who Surfrider is and for all I know doesn’t even have a kid.  At least MAP isn’t hiding behind a screen name like many here do.
> 
> You don’t think these posters are reaching far up their ASS trying to insult MAP about his DD who starts at UCLA, lost in th NCAA finals, 2nd team Pac12, and named Collegiate Regional team?  Oh and she is only a Sophomore.  Please, trying to talk shit on someone’s kid who is a great player is as dumb as it gets.  Oh she is slow?  Reaching very deep up their ass searching for an insult.
> 
> Did I share, I shot a 74 at Dos Lagos in Corona yesterday. A par 70, 6600 yards course.....can you say 5 birdies!


You are killing it on the links bro.  

My kid is an 11.41 100 meter sprinter and played over 2200 minutes with a hurt knee that she is going to get scoped.  These peons kids might not play that many minutes in their whole college career.  My kid is on pace to play more minutes than any field player in NCAA history according to the stats.  I'm good.

Good luck to your lady.  She still inspires me with her poise and wisdom beyond her years.

@Sheriff Joe is just a hater.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider didnt have a kid playing recently.  Get your $hit together racist Joe.


All this racist stuff helps no one.


----------



## The Driver

What did Stanford do or not do 

UCLA's #21 was a no show


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Can I ask you a question?


This is America @Sheriff Joe what you should ask is will I answer your question.  I might.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> All this racist stuff helps no one.


What racist stuff are you talking about Joseph 

Should we move this over to the off topic


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Half Black
> 
> What's good?


Which half?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> That would be correct, a mans got to know his limitations.


I know my limits and wish I grew to 5'5".


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> All this racist stuff helps no one.


I agree.  Neither does being a hater.  @surfrider  is a hater.  It's all good because unless his player played yesterday it is like the flea talking shit to an elephant.  My kid was tops of the testing charts other than the beep test.  There is a reason that she was one of only 2 players that started every game....


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> What did Stanford do or not do
> 
> UCLA's #21 was a no show


I disagree.  #7 had a great game and they defended her as a team with one midfielder shadowing her and another 2 players swarming her. 

I would take her over any player in the world to build a team around.  And she has over a 3.5 in engineering!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> This is America @Sheriff Joe what you should ask is will I answer your question.  I might.


With all the obvious success of your kid, why must you go after posters who don't agree with you? You go right for their kid. I just don't understand. Is it just an act or do really believe what you post?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Which half?


Like I said before 

My Dear Mother who I spent Sunday Evening with is Black 

My Dear Father who I also spent the evening with is Blacker then a Motherfucka 

I say both halves


----------



## NoGoal

The Driver said:


> What did Stanford do or not do
> 
> UCLA's #21 was a no show


Roasting Canadian bacon?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> I agree.  Neither does being a hater.  @surfrider  is a hater.  It's all good because unless his player played yesterday it is like the flea talking shit to an elephant.  My kid was tops of the testing charts other than the beep test.  There is a reason that she was one of only 2 players that started every game....


That is terrific, no one has said anything to the contrary that I have read.
I don't know why, but I think you would help any poster's kid and their soccer career if you could.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> She’s a very good player. Never questioned her accomplishments. I get tired of the dad using his kids accomplishments as his own then insults and threatens others on this board


Her accomplishments as my own?  I was 3 time all conference in the same conference dipshit.  Trust me I have plenty that I accomplished plus I think she would tell you a different story.  But you know that you are just a hater full of shit clutching at straws...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you black?


Are you white?  Do you eat a lot of mayonnaise?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Like I said before
> 
> My Dear Mother who I spent Sunday Evening with is Black
> 
> My Dear Father who I also spent the evening with is Blacker then a Motherfucka
> 
> I say both halves


I am gonna send you some dried meat and some little white balls.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is terrific, no one has said anything to the contrary that I have read.
> I don't know why, but I think you would help any poster's kid and their soccer career if you could.


That is 100% correct which leads to the question of why @surfrider id such a hater.  My kid didn't take his kids scholarship they aren't even of similar caliber.

Weird that she is the only African American on the team currently and he tries to find flaws with a 5 tool player that ANY team in the country would love to have!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you white?  Do you eat a lot of mayonnaise?


I am 1/2 white and 1/2 white, just like your friend driver.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> That is 100% correct which leads to the question of why @surfrider id such a hater.  My kid didn't take his kids scholarship they aren't even of similar caliber.
> 
> Weird that she is the only African American on the team currently and he tries to find flaws with a 5 tool player that ANY team in the country would love to have!


I might be wrong, but I didn't get that from his posts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> What racist stuff are you talking about Joseph
> 
> Should we move this over to the off topic


No, not necessary.


----------



## goldentoe

Tough week in Westwood....LiAngelo withdraws completely from the university.  His dad is the best.  He thought his suspension was unfair.  That's funny $H!t.

So, we can now say that Cat made the right call.  In hindsight, it's clear Stanford was the right fit for her.  I'm not sure how it would have worked out in LA.  She should win the Hermann award.

UCLA was great this year. 2nd best team  in the country.  Stanford was just on their own level.  I think if they play 10 times, Stanford goes 8-2.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anyway it's academic at this point.  My kid is on a break.  4000 minutes in 2 years is a lot.


----------



## goldentoe

MakeAPlay said:


> Weird that she is the only African American on the team currently and he tries to find flaws with a 5 tool player that ANY team in the country would love to have!


Serious question, not to stir pot, but what is a "5 tool player" in soccer?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@Sheriff Joe i have to laugh because you voted for a guy that goes after everyone but if a black person speaks his/her mind you go sideways.  It's pretty funny.


----------



## MakeAPlay

goldentoe said:


> Serious question, not to stir pot, but what is a "5 tool player" in soccer?


Speed
Size/Strength 
Athleticism 
Technical skills 
High Soccer IQ

We won't even get into the intangibles....


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am gonna send you some dried meat and some little white balls.


Im good 

You keep both


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> That is 100% correct which leads to the question of why @surfrider id such a hater.  My kid didn't take his kids scholarship they aren't even of similar caliber.
> 
> Weird that she is the only African American on the team currently and he tries to find flaws with a 5 tool player that ANY team in the country would love to have!


Its not her.
Its you.

Have to be honest here.
There is no way in hell, you can tell me you dont beg for it.
The kneeling thing I think is really stupid, but kids do dumb things.
(even the smart ones)
I know I did.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> Im good
> 
> You keep both


Joe is a good guy.
He just likes to shoot at the chip on your shoulder.
3-d checkers.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyway it's academic at this point.  My kid is on a break.  4000 minutes in 2 years is a lot.


She had a great year, as did the Bruins.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> @Sheriff Joe i have to laugh because you voted for a guy that goes after everyone but if a black person speaks his/her mind you go sideways.  It's pretty funny.


I don't care what color anyone is, it is not relevant to any soccer discussion, bringing it up can only do one thing, start an argument. It's like TV commercials, more often than not when there is a black person they are either singing or dancing, when Fox News has a black related story they bring in a black commentator. We just need to stop with the hyphens, Mexican-American, African-American.
Teddy says it best,

This was the speech that launched the famous and still controversial term *“hyphenated American.”*
_“There is no room in this country,” _Roosevelt bellowed, _“for hyphenated Americanism…German-Americans, Irish-Americans, English-Americans, French-Americans, Scandinavian-Americans or Italian-Americans. There is no such thing as a hyphenated American who is a good American. The only man who is a good American is the man who is an American and nothing else.”
“Any discrimination against aliens is a wrong, for it tends to put the immigrant at a disadvantage and to cause him to feel bitterness and resentment during the very years when he should be preparing himself for American citizenship. If an immigrant is not fit to become a citizen, he should not be allowed to come here. If he is fit, he should be given all the rights to earn his own livelihood, and to better himself, that any man can have.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyway it's academic at this point.  My kid is on a break.  4000 minutes in 2 years is a lot.


Here is to a successful procedure and a quick return.


----------



## The Driver

You asked if I was black but you post this ish 

Lmbao


Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what color anyone is, it is not relevant to any soccer discussion, bringing it up can only do one thing, start an argument. It's like TV commercials, more often than not when there is a black person they are either singing or dancing, when Fox News has a black related story they bring in a black commentator. We just need to stop with the hyphens, Mexican-American, African-American.
> Teddy says it best,
> 
> This was the speech that launched the famous and still controversial term *“hyphenated American.”*
> _“There is no room in this country,” _Roosevelt bellowed, _“for hyphenated Americanism…German-Americans, Irish-Americans, English-Americans, French-Americans, Scandinavian-Americans or Italian-Americans. There is no such thing as a hyphenated American who is a good American. The only man who is a good American is the man who is an American and nothing else.”
> “Any discrimination against aliens is a wrong, for it tends to put the immigrant at a disadvantage and to cause him to feel bitterness and resentment during the very years when he should be preparing himself for American citizenship. If an immigrant is not fit to become a citizen, he should not be allowed to come here. If he is fit, he should be given all the rights to earn his own livelihood, and to better himself, that any man can have.”_


----------



## Sheriff Joe

MakeAPlay said:


> Speed
> Size/Strength
> Athleticism
> Technical skills
> High Soccer IQ
> 
> We won't even get into the intangibles....


I could use a few of those.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> You asked if I was black but you post this ish
> 
> Lmbao


It mattered in our discussion.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> It mattered in our discussion.


Not at all

If it did I would mention the African Canadian on the team also

Joe did you trade your @MakeAPlay Cape

For a @surfrider Cape?


----------



## Lambchop

Lambchop said:


> The college cup has never been a huge draw.  Mostly family and friends.  What were you thinking?


I have attended  three finals, they were not a huge draw. (Two were for the men's final and one for the woman)


full90 said:


> I know in the past, when selecting the college cup venue, locations were eliminated for being too big! Not sure what has changed. I’m glad the games were on a great surface and what seemed like a beautiful facility. With good weather. Surely those variables exist in a smaller venue somewhere? Oh and Thursday-Sunday games. Not too much to ask.
> 
> I’d love to see the men’s and women’s college cup be the same weekend. Just as a fan that would be awesome to see so much soccer. Although it would be funny to juxtapose Stanford women’s beautiful game with the foul fest direct Set piece style of the Stanford men.
> 
> Good points on Pac-12 broadcasts. While we are fixing the world’s ills can we get better pac 12 announcers? Some are agony.


Absolutely agree about the announcers, time for some new blood.  Surely there is someone out there who could do a better job.


----------



## Lambchop

gkrent said:


> I have not hard nice things about certain staff there.


Please elaborate.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> _“Any discrimination against aliens is a wrong, for it tends to put the immigrant at a disadvantage and to cause him to feel bitterness and resentment during the very years when he should be preparing himself for American citizenship. _


This would be a nice start.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I don't care what color anyone is, it is not relevant to any soccer discussion, bringing it up can only do one thing, start an argument. It's like TV commercials, more often than not when there is a black person they are either singing or dancing, when Fox News has a black related story they bring in a black commentator. We just need to stop with the hyphens, Mexican-American, African-American.
> Teddy says it best,
> 
> This was the speech that launched the famous and still controversial term *“hyphenated American.”*
> _“There is no room in this country,” _Roosevelt bellowed, _“for hyphenated Americanism…German-Americans, Irish-Americans, English-Americans, French-Americans, Scandinavian-Americans or Italian-Americans. There is no such thing as a hyphenated American who is a good American. The only man who is a good American is the man who is an American and nothing else.”
> “Any discrimination against aliens is a wrong, for it tends to put the immigrant at a disadvantage and to cause him to feel bitterness and resentment during the very years when he should be preparing himself for American citizenship. If an immigrant is not fit to become a citizen, he should not be allowed to come here. If he is fit, he should be given all the rights to earn his own livelihood, and to better himself, that any man can have.”_


Um, I never noticed commercials having blacks singing and dancing.  It never crossed my mind.
Fox News has a black commentator?  again why would you notice that?

What I have noticed is when my wife watches her Lifetime movies that the endings always have a girl on girl catfight.


----------



## PLSAP

Okay so this is a kind of wierd question... Don't mind me but I've talked with MAP a few times before and I haven't been on the site in a while, but it seems like I'm reading from two different writing personalities. Also, the comments are directed at two different people over the past couple of months. Has the account switched parents or something? Or am I imagining it??


----------



## NoGoal

PLSAP said:


> Okay so this is a kind of wierd question... Don't mind me but I've talked with MAP a few times before and I haven't been on the site in a while, but it seems like I'm reading from two different writing personalities. Also, the comments are directed at two different people over the past couple of months. Has the account switched parents or something? Or am I imagining it??


MAP is like Darth Vader an antagonist you’ll love to hate!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Um, I never noticed commercials having blacks singing and dancing.  It never crossed my mind.
> Fox News has a black commentator?  again why would you notice that?
> 
> What I have noticed is when my wife watches her Lifetime movies that the endings always have a girl on girl catfight.


You are spending too much time on the lynx, 3 put.


----------



## surfrider

PLSAP said:


> Okay so this is a kind of wierd question... Don't mind me but I've talked with MAP a few times before and I haven't been on the site in a while, but it seems like I'm reading from two different writing personalities. Also, the comments are directed at two different people over the past couple of months. Has the account switched parents or something? Or am I imagining it??


No I think you go it right. MAP has multiple personalities


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are spending too much time on the lynx, 3 put.


I’m an empty nester.  Name the time and place you want to play a regulation size track?  Trust the only one 3 and 4 putting will be you.  We can even put a nice bet on the game.

Don’t say an easy track like El Dorado in Long Beach.  How about Oak Quarry in Riverside, Vellano in Chino Hills, Black Gold in Yorba Linda, or Oak Valley in Beaumont to name a few?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I’m an empty nester.  Name the time and place you want to play a regulation size track?  Trust the only one 3 and 4 putting will be you.  We can even put a nice bet on the game.
> 
> Don’t say an easy track like El Dorado in Long Beach.  How about Oak Quarry in Riverside, Vellano in Chino Hills, Black Gold in Yorba Linda, or Oak Valley in Beaumont to name a few?


I haven't played much since my daughter started club soccer 4 years ago. I was a 12 when I stopped, probably played 4 or 5 times in 4 years.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> I haven't played much since my daughter started club soccer 4 years ago. I was a 12 when I stopped, probably played 4 or 5 times in 4 years.


I started swinging the sticks again 4 months ago and before that didn’t play a round in 2 years or 3 rounds in the last 6 years.  Almost back to my 6 handicap and I will say I’m better than back in my 20-30’s.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I started swinging the sticks again 4 months ago and before that didn’t play a round in 2 years or 3 rounds in the last 6 years.  Almost back to my 6 handicap and I will say I’m better than back in my 20-30’s.


Playing the senior tees huh?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Playing the senior tees huh?


Put up or shut up!  I will be the only one trash talking if you’re ever brave enough to play me.  Only Blues and Black tees....white tees don’t bother.

One of my bets, besides me taking your cash is you have to play in the Tiger Woods Sunday attire (red shirt, black pants and black cap outfit) the next round and you post it as your avitar.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> Put up or shut up!  I will be the only one trash talking if you’re ever brave enough to play me.  Only Blues and Black tees....white tees don’t bother.
> 
> One of my bets, besides me taking your cash is you have to play in the Tiger Woods Sunday attire (red shirt, black pants and black cap outfit) the next round and you post it as your avitar.


One of these days.
You ever played in Monterey?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> One of these days.
> You ever played in Monterey?


We discussed this already...yes.
Poppy Hills
Spyglass Hill
Bayonet and Black Horse in Seaside.

Wife and I planning a trip to Bandon Dunes in Oregon next year.


----------



## RiverRat

NoGoal said:


> I find it very silly posting shit on a UCLA starting defender who’s team lost in the NCAA Championship game.  The player has already accomplished more as a Sophomore than any of us every did in the collegiate athletic level.
> 
> Like talking shit on someone who has a Mercedes SL 550, because they didn’t buy the AMG version.  Yet, you drive a Honda Civic.


except when the moron with the Merc calls it a Koenigsegg!


----------



## RiverRat

NoGoal said:


> MAP is like Darth Vader an antagonist you’ll love to hate!


more like a droll braggart that is a cartoon character along the lines of foghorn leghorn...only foghorn has alot more smartz.


----------



## espola

RiverRat said:


> more like a droll braggart that is a cartoon character along the lines of foghorn leghorn...only foghorn has alot more smartz.


Someone should send him the link for the NCAA post-concussion protocol.


----------



## gkrent

Lambchop said:


> Please elaborate.


Can you spare me having to dig though miles of bs in this thread and remind me exactly what I was referring to?


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> She's a really good player who has risen to a level that not many others can claim, but obviously had a horrible game (gave up one goal and then should have been responsible for 3 more...the blatant handball and then two horrid giveaways in her own third when under no real pressure that were incredibly fortunate to go  unpunished).  I think people are just a little quick to point it out since somebody close to her around here insults other children and claims their kid is the best in the country.  She's fantastic (but nobody other than her family thinks she's the best in the country).  She was unlucky that the worst game she's probably played in a long time happened to come at an inopportune time.
> Right or wrong, there's some understandable schadenfreude going on given the unpleasantness of her parents.


You have no idea what others think of her.  Have you talked to the U20 coach?  Have you talked to the UCLA coaches?  Where are you getting your info from?  Bad game?  A couple turnovers doesn't make a bad game.  Name is one field player that didn't have several turnovers.  She always erases her mistakes.  Not to mention she has played with an injured knee all year and still put in more miles than any field player in the conference.  

I have spoken to people.  You don't know what you don't know.  Come 2020 you are in for a surprise.  Or perhaps not.  You are s hater after all.  Can ask you where your kid was on Sunday?  Was she playing in the College Cup?  Will she ever play in college cup?  Did she also get invited to several U20 camps?  Does she value her health and education over anything else?

You are barking up the wrong tree.  My player would start on any team in the country.  Stay in your lane Pennywise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

How many people on this forum had a kid play 200 minutes in the College Cup this weekend or last year or the year before?

Those are the opinions I want to hear.  The rest is just noise from people swinging above their weight class.  YOU WILL SEE AT THE END WHO WAS RIGHT AS USUAL.  But what will happen is you just will disappear and change screen names.  I guarantee it.  And @CaliKlines is in for a rude awakening in 7 months.

Pure comedy that @timmyh even has an opinion.  I'd love to see my player play against your player.  That would be a nice lesson for my player.  Goodness you are transparent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its not her.
> Its you.
> 
> Have to be honest here.
> There is no way in hell, you can tell me you dont beg for it.
> The kneeling thing I think is really stupid, but kids do dumb things.
> (even the smart ones)
> I know I did.


@Ricky Fandango my kid is much smarter than you so calling her stupid is not only erroneous but I find it insulting.  Please don't do it again.  Your values aren't our values.  Until you have walked a mile in a black persons shoes you need to step off.


----------



## Ricky Fandango

MakeAPlay said:


> @Ricky Fandango my kid is much smarter than you so calling her stupid is not only erroneous but I find it insulting.  Please don't do it again.  Your values aren't our values.  Until you have walked a mile in a black persons shoes you need to step off.


I said I think its stupid to kneel for the national anthem.
I said kids do dumb things. (even the smart ones)
They do.
I should know.

I dont care what color you are.
We all gotta grow up sooner or later.
I didnt call your kid stupid.
Get it?


----------



## surfrider

Riddle me this MAP.  Why is it that pretty much every poster on this board has called you out on your arrogant, bullying, and threatening comments you make to other posters.  People don’t have many issues with your kid (short of the kneeling which is so unamerican I would criticize my own kid for it), yet you always respond with the same garbage about how accomplished she is and how everyone else’s DD sucks .  Don’t you get it. It’s you who is the colossal Ass that we are posting about. Not your kid


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> Riddle me this MAP.  Why is it that pretty much every poster on this board has called you out on your arrogant, bullying, and threatening comments you make to other posters.  People don’t have many issues with your kid (short of the kneeling which is so unamerican I would criticize my own kid for it), yet you always respond with the same garbage about how accomplished she is and how everyone else’s DD sucks .  Don’t you get it. It’s you who is the colossal Ass that we are posting about. Not your kid


It's getting stranger 

Stranger


----------



## Ricky Fandango

The Driver said:


> It's getting stranger
> 
> Stranger


This thread has become a joke.
A bad one.
Im out.


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> It's getting stranger
> 
> Stranger


Stranger-Danger.


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said I think its stupid to kneel for the national anthem.
> I said kids do dumb things. (even the smart ones)
> They do.
> I should know.
> 
> I dont care what color you are.
> We all gotta grow up sooner or later.
> I didnt call your kid stupid.
> Get it?


You called those that are kneeling stupid --







Get it?


----------



## espola

Ricky Fandango said:


> This thread has become a joke.
> A bad one.
> Im out.


Tail between your legs?


----------



## The Driver

Ricky Fandango said:


> This thread has become a joke.
> A bad one.
> Im out.


Stick around Dick 

Use ignore


----------



## socalkdg

So I was on a socalsoccer embargo since I didn't watch the game until last night.   Congrats to Stanford.  They were the better team Sunday.   UCLA as a whole team seemed a bit sluggish, from keeper to striker.   Was it Stanford?   The Duke game?   Injuries catching up to them?   Being a young team?   A bit of everything?   Doesn't matter because Stanford played well in the win.   Not sure where I'm going to get my soccer fix now on TV.


----------



## espola

socalkdg said:


> So I was on a socalsoccer embargo since I didn't watch the game until last night.   Congrats to Stanford.  They were the better team Sunday.   UCLA as a whole team seemed a bit sluggish, from keeper to striker.   Was it Stanford?   The Duke game?   Injuries catching up to them?   Being a young team?   A bit of everything?   Doesn't matter because Stanford played well in the win.   Not sure where I'm going to get my soccer fix now on TV.


Mens College Cup is this weekend.  

http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/soccer-men/d1


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> How many people on this forum had a kid play 200 minutes in the College Cup this weekend or last year or the year before?
> 
> Those are the opinions I want to hear.  The rest is just noise from people swinging above their weight class.  YOU WILL SEE AT THE END WHO WAS RIGHT AS USUAL.  But what will happen is you just will disappear and change screen names.  I guarantee it.  And @CaliKlines is in for a rude awakening in 7 months.
> 
> Pure comedy that @timmyh even has an opinion.  I'd love to see my player play against your player.  That would be a nice lesson for my player.  Goodness you are transparent.


You were wrong, though.  You guaranteed UCLA would win it all (they didn't).  You said your girl is the best CB in the country (the coaches don't even think she's one of the two best in the conference).  You said the other coaches in the conference are idiots (they aren't).  You said to wait and see who makes the All-American list (we did, and it was a good list yet you call the list "a joke").  You said she'd play great in the final and she was ready (she was dreadful, and apparently hurt).  You said the players on the UCLA bench aren't very good and shouldn't be getting minutes (what a dumb thing to say).   

Just stop.  Your kid is a great player.  I agree that she would contribute on just about any team in the country.  She doesn't need you acting like an idiot hype man, Lavar. 

THE PARENTS OF GIRL'S ON YOUR DAUGHTER'S TEAM ('S...not just at UCLA) ALL DISLIKE YOU AND WISH YOU WOULD SHUT UP!
JITKA REALLY LIKES YOUR DAUGHTER BUT CAN'T STAND YOU!
Maybe you should think why that is and how I know the above before you go too far in assuming who my children are.

You think your antics are making people super aware of how good your girl is.  You're wrong.  Your antics are edging dangerously close to actually hurting her opportunities.  She would be much better off if you would delete your account, stop with the emails that you think are private, and pipe down in the stands.  Everyone's tired of you, and there's a level of play where your girls isn't soooo good that it's worth putting up with your nonsense.  Your girl is an adult now.  Let go a little bit.


----------



## push_up

Wow.  Straight up bitch slap.  Great post.  

Next.  The half black racist will write and say you are racist.

The golfer will rip on your DD and threaten even though his civic is lame.

I don't know if mommy or daddy will be the one who responds.  Maybe both....


----------



## espola

timmyh said:


> You were wrong, though.  You guaranteed UCLA would win it all (they didn't).  You said your girl is the best CB in the country (the coaches don't even think she's one of the two best in the conference).  You said the other coaches in the conference are idiots (they aren't).  You said to wait and see who makes the All-American list (we did, and it was a good list yet you call the list "a joke").  You said she'd play great in the final and she was ready (she was dreadful, and apparently hurt).  You said the players on the UCLA bench aren't very good and shouldn't be getting minutes (what a dumb thing to say).
> 
> Just stop.  Your kid is a great player.  I agree that she would contribute on just about any team in the country.  She doesn't need you acting like an idiot hype man, Lavar.
> 
> THE PARENTS OF GIRL'S ON YOUR DAUGHTER'S TEAM ('S...not just at UCLA) ALL DISLIKE YOU AND WISH YOU WOULD SHUT UP!
> JITKA REALLY LIKES YOUR DAUGHTER BUT CAN'T STAND YOU!
> Maybe you should think why that is and how I know the above before you go too far in assuming who my children are.
> 
> You think your antics are making people super aware of how good your girl is.  You're wrong.  Your antics are edging dangerously close to actually hurting her opportunities.  She would be much better off if you would delete your account, stop with the emails that you think are private, and pipe down in the stands.  Everyone's tired of you, and there's a level of play where your girls isn't soooo good that it's worth putting up with your nonsense.  Your girl is an adult now.  Let go a little bit.


He acts like this in the stands?


----------



## The Driver

Half Black racist

That's some funny stuff 

@push_up don't pay me any attention 

I ain't shit


----------



## push_up

espola said:


> He acts like this in the stands?


He assaults grandmothers in wheelchairs.  Are you surprised?


----------



## push_up

Oh that is right.

Your half black.

You can't be racist.


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> Oh that is right.
> 
> Your half black.
> 
> You can't be racist.


Coach why


----------



## Swoosh

Best college cup game I've ever seen, bar none.  It was open, with intelligent play, high soccer IQ, two teams trying to possess to generate chances, etc.  The best team won.  But the beginning of the second half reminded me of why Stanford has also lost multiple finals in the past.  UCLA came up against a team that took the ball from them.  And they were exposed in the back, not because of lack of talent or speed as others are so adamant to point out, but because the risk of playing the way they do is to be caught in open space.  Stanford was the better team, but UCLA fought their way back, and that is why this is the beautiful game.  It's unpredictable and honest.  I'm glad that in the age of technology and when everyone in the country has instant access to this game, the game was one of pure beauty and excitement. If the younger generations follow this style of play, the future is bright.


----------



## NBD

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said I think its stupid to kneel for the national anthem.
> I said kids do dumb things. (even the smart ones)
> They do.
> I should know.
> 
> I dont care what color you are.
> We all gotta grow up sooner or later.
> I didnt call your kid stupid.
> Get it?


Yikes.  Lot's of craziness on this forum. 

Everyone is entitled to their opinion but (forgive me if this has already been mentioned) UCLA does have two military veterans on their coaching staff.  If they were ok with the players taking a knee then it probably shouldn't bother the rest of us.  Besides, isn't this type of activism and self discovery part of the college experience?  Not trying to argue the politics of it one way or the other, just saying maybe it shouldn't be taken so seriously. 

Anyway - any thoughts on next season for the team?  Incoming recruits, reserves ready to step into starting roles?  It's going to be a fun rivalry to watch over the next couple of years for sure.


----------



## timmyh

Swoosh said:


> Best college cup game I've ever seen, bar none.  It was open, with intelligent play, high soccer IQ, two teams trying to possess to generate chances, etc.  The best team won.  But the beginning of the second half reminded me of why Stanford has also lost multiple finals in the past.  UCLA came up against a team that took the ball from them.  And they were exposed in the back, not because of lack of talent or speed as others are so adamant to point out, but because the risk of playing the way they do is to be caught in open space.  Stanford was the better team, but UCLA fought their way back, and that is why this is the beautiful game.  It's unpredictable and honest.  I'm glad that in the age of technology and when everyone in the country has instant access to this game, the game was one of pure beauty and excitement. If the younger generations follow this style of play, the future is bright.


Agree 100%. Great game with fantastic players and coaches and extremely attractive soccer being played by both sides.
It was a shining example of what I hope the future of college soccer can be.


----------



## surfrider

espola said:


> You called those that are kneeling stupid --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it?


At least 3 of those kneeling are internationals shitting on our flag.  And guess what?  Your taxpayer money pays for them to be here


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> At least 3 of those kneeling are internationals shitting on our flag.  And guess what?  Your taxpayer money pays for them to be here


Could you explain how protesting police violence against minorities is shitting on the flag?


----------



## Fact

espola said:


> He acts like this in the stands?


Minus the swearing (generally).


----------



## timmyh

surfrider said:


> At least 3 of those kneeling are internationals shitting on our flag.  And guess what?  Your taxpayer money pays for them to be here


Or many would say they are bravely partaking in trying to make the country they chose to live and that has offered them a wonderful opportunity a better place to live in (isn't that the whole point of why we invite people to join us?).  It depends on your perspective and political leanings, I suppose.
At any rate, we've run down this path.  Everyone's opinion is pretty clear, and nobody seems to be ready to change their mind.  Let's stop mucking up the college thread with political arguments.


----------



## Kicker4Life

espola said:


> You called those that are kneeling stupid --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get it?


Get your glasses fixed.....the quote is, “I think the kneeling thing is stupid”.  How is that calling them stupid?apparently you don’t Get It!  Stick to Poway Politics!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Kicker4Life said:


> Get your glasses fixed.....the quote is, “I think the kneeling thing is stupid”.  How is that calling them stupid?apparently you don’t Get It!  Stick to Poway Politics!


Why do you think we call him magoo?


----------



## espola

Kicker4Life said:


> Get your glasses fixed.....the quote is, “I think the kneeling thing is stupid”.  How is that calling them stupid?apparently you don’t Get It!  Stick to Poway Politics!


In my estimation, based on long experience, people who do some stupid thing generally do other stupid things, so much so that we start calling them stupid.

It looks like you and the plumber went to have your bread buttered on both sides.


----------



## NoGoal

timmyh said:


> You were wrong, though.  You guaranteed UCLA would win it all (they didn't).  You said your girl is the best CB in the country (the coaches don't even think she's one of the two best in the conference).  You said the other coaches in the conference are idiots (they aren't).  You said to wait and see who makes the All-American list (we did, and it was a good list yet you call the list "a joke").  You said she'd play great in the final and she was ready (she was dreadful, and apparently hurt).  You said the players on the UCLA bench aren't very good and shouldn't be getting minutes (what a dumb thing to say).
> 
> Just stop.  Your kid is a great player.  I agree that she would contribute on just about any team in the country.  She doesn't need you acting like an idiot hype man, Lavar.
> 
> THE PARENTS OF GIRL'S ON YOUR DAUGHTER'S TEAM ('S...not just at UCLA) ALL DISLIKE YOU AND WISH YOU WOULD SHUT UP!
> JITKA REALLY LIKES YOUR DAUGHTER BUT CAN'T STAND YOU!
> Maybe you should think why that is and how I know the above before you go too far in assuming who my children are.
> 
> You think your antics are making people super aware of how good your girl is.  You're wrong.  Your antics are edging dangerously close to actually hurting her opportunities.  She would be much better off if you would delete your account, stop with the emails that you think are private, and pipe down in the stands.  Everyone's tired of you, and there's a level of play where your girls isn't soooo good that it's worth putting up with your nonsense.  Your girl is an adult now.  Let go a little bit.


Sorry Timmy, but overall coaches, owners, scouts don’t care what parents say or post.   If any of that were true Lonzo Ball wouldn’t have been drafted 2nd this past year in the NBA draft.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Why do you think we call him magoo?


I have wondered that myself - I'm not short, I'm not bald, I'm not fat, I don't sound like Jim Backus, and my eyesight is better than it was 20 years ago.


----------



## Kicker4Life

espola said:


> In my estimation, based on long experience, people who do some stupid thing generally do other stupid things, so much so that we start calling them stupid.
> 
> It looks like you and the plumber went to have your bread buttered on both sides.


That’s a very far stretch that you make simply to try and support your statement.  Like I said, stick to Poway politics......


----------



## The Driver

The final coaches poll is out

Who gave UCLA 1 first place vote

Huh?


----------



## espola

Kicker4Life said:


> That’s a very far stretch that you make simply to try and support your statement.  Like I said, stick to Poway politics......


I don't live in Poway any more, but I still live in America.


----------



## espola

The Driver said:


> The final coaches poll is out
> 
> Who gave UCLA 1 first place vote
> 
> Huh?


Who are the voters?


----------



## surfrider

The Driver said:


> The final coaches poll is out
> 
> Who gave UCLA 1 first place vote
> 
> Huh?


Did MAP get a vote?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> I have wondered that myself - I'm not short, I'm not bald, I'm not fat, I don't sound like Jim Backus, and my eyesight is better than it was 20 years ago.


Well, it must be the bumbling fool part.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


> Well, it must be the bumbling fool part.


Show me.


----------



## push_up

espola said:


> Show me.


Why?  You do fine on your own.


----------



## Multi Sport

MakeAPlay said:


> Pure comedy that @timmyh even has an opinion.  I'd love to see my player play against your player.  That would be a nice lesson for my player.  Goodness you are transparent.


I thought this was a soccer forum? Why do you find it funny that anyone would have an opinion?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> Show me.


----------



## broshark

Fun discussion.

Here's an outsider's summary:

UCLA lost to a slightly better Stanford team.  Everyone seems to agree here, even MAP.

MAP's kid's a stud.  Negative opinions on her game here sound like sour grapes.  

Some people don't like MAP because he talks too much sh*t here, which appears to be true.  That doesn't make his DD any less of a stud.  If it were me, I'd be supper bummed that my parent was on here talking so much sh*t about me and my team.  I'd much prefer my parents let my game do the talking. 

Kneeling is stupid.  Or it's not.  Either way, it's got nothing to do with Stanford/UCLA or MAP's kid on the field.


----------



## push_up

Snowflake alert.


----------



## espola

push_up said:


> Why?  You do fine on your own.


Show me.


----------



## espola

Sheriff Joe said:


>


I was sure you wouldn't have anything - just fulfilling your promise to provide nothing but lies and insults.


----------



## espola

broshark said:


> Fun discussion.
> 
> Here's an outsider's summary:
> 
> UCLA lost to a slightly better Stanford team.  Everyone seems to agree here, even MAP.
> 
> MAP's kid's a stud.  Negative opinions on her game here sound like sour grapes.
> 
> Some people don't like MAP because he talks too much sh*t here, which appears to be true.  That doesn't make his DD any less of a stud.  If it were me, I'd be supper bummed that my parent was on here talking so much sh*t about me and my team.  I'd much prefer my parents let my game do the talking.
> 
> Kneeling is stupid.  Or it's not.  Either way, it's got nothing to do with Stanford/UCLA or MAP's kid on the field.


She didn't play as well on Sunday as she did on Friday - or - the opponents she faced on Sunday were much better than the opponents on Friday.


----------



## gkrent

I wish with Platinum Memberships you had the ability to edit your threads and also ban certain people from your threads


----------



## The Driver

gkrent said:


> I wish with Platinum Memberships you had the ability to edit your threads and also ban certain people from your threads


That's a lot of power


----------



## Sheriff Joe

gkrent said:


> I wish with Platinum Memberships you had the ability to edit your threads and also ban certain people from your threads


Maybe the ignore feature isn't enough for the snowflake.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe the ignore feature isn't enough for the snowflake.


Joe you OK Joe


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Joe you OK Joe


People like that just piss me off. That's all.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> People like that just piss me off. That's all.


This is a soccer forum 

You might want to get help if this upsets you


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> This is a soccer forum
> 
> You might want to get help if this upsets you


You are probably right, or maybe just quit the coffee.
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are probably right, or maybe just quit the coffee.
> Thanks for the advise.


Roger that


----------



## goldentoe

Since we were talking about protests of social injustice at UCLA, here's a video of campus life at UC Berkley.  The brainwashing at UC campuses has been going on for awhile now. 
F#CK America is the common moto. Kneeling for the National Anthem seems natural to them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

goldentoe said:


> Since we were talking about protests of social injustice at UCLA, here's a video of campus life at UC Berkley.  The brainwashing at UC campuses has been going on for awhile now.
> F#CK America is the common moto. Kneeling for the National Anthem seems natural to them.


Did you see when he held the IsIs flag?


----------



## surfrider

Its not just the UC Campuses.  It is rampant at almost every college campus. Republican groups on campus are consistently denied the ability to gather publicy while these AMI Left Wing yahoos roam freely to berate anyone who doesnt tow their line.  When they dont go along with their views they just start chucking rocks through windows and setting shit on fire.  Wait.  That sounds like what goes on here


----------



## Sheriff Joe

That is what non-parenting looks like, if I saw my kid doing any of that antifa-occupy BS, he would have a big problem when Dad grabbed him by his ear in front of his friends.


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> That is what non-parenting looks like, if I saw my kid doing any of that antifa-occupy BS, he would have a big problem when Dad grabbed him by his ear in front of his friends.


Grab him by the ear?


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Grab him by the ear?


You have never heard that term?


----------



## The Driver

Sheriff Joe said:


> You have never heard that term?


Does it hurt


----------



## Sheriff Joe

The Driver said:


> Does it hurt


Like a mutha, try it on your wife tonight.


----------



## Zerodenero

The Driver said:


> Does it hurt


Yes. Works well (in the early years of course)


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Zerodenero said:


> Yes. Works well (in the early years of course)


Funny thing is they don't forget, both my boys are bigger than I but wouldn't want to mess with me, it's the fear factor. I hope.


----------



## Justafan

Sheriff Joe said:


> Like a mutha, try it on your wife tonight.


That ain't nothing compared to the sideburns.  I dare you to try it.


----------



## Multi Sport

Justafan said:


> That ain't nothing compared to the sideburns.  I dare you to try it.


Was just gonna post that...


----------



## Multi Sport

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny thing is they don't forget, both my boys are bigger than I but wouldn't want to mess with me, it's the fear factor. I hope.


Too funny... We're in the same boat as far as our boys. I'm just waiting for my 15 year old to hit a growth spurt. He and his older brother are both size 13s.


----------



## NoGoalItAll

Sheriff Joe said:


> Funny thing is they don't forget, both my boys are bigger than I but wouldn't want to mess with me, it's the fear factor. I hope.


The ear tug is for snowflakes.  Talk about babying your kids.  Raising a couple of pansies if that's what keeps your boys in line.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

timmyh said:


> You were wrong, though.  You guaranteed UCLA would win it all (they didn't).  You said your girl is the best CB in the country (the coaches don't even think she's one of the two best in the conference).  You said the other coaches in the conference are idiots (they aren't).  You said to wait and see who makes the All-American list (we did, and it was a good list yet you call the list "a joke").  You said she'd play great in the final and she was ready (she was dreadful, and apparently hurt).  You said the players on the UCLA bench aren't very good and shouldn't be getting minutes (what a dumb thing to say).
> 
> Just stop.  Your kid is a great player.  I agree that she would contribute on just about any team in the country.  She doesn't need you acting like an idiot hype man, Lavar.
> 
> THE PARENTS OF GIRL'S ON YOUR DAUGHTER'S TEAM ('S...not just at UCLA) ALL DISLIKE YOU AND WISH YOU WOULD SHUT UP!
> JITKA REALLY LIKES YOUR DAUGHTER BUT CAN'T STAND YOU!
> Maybe you should think why that is and how I know the above before you go too far in assuming who my children are.
> 
> You think your antics are making people super aware of how good your girl is.  You're wrong.  Your antics are edging dangerously close to actually hurting her opportunities.  She would be much better off if you would delete your account, stop with the emails that you think are private, and pipe down in the stands.  Everyone's tired of you, and there's a level of play where your girls isn't soooo good that it's worth putting up with your nonsense.  Your girl is an adult now.  Let go a little bit.


Mic drop.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoalItAll said:


> The ear tug is for snowflakes.  Talk about babying your kids.  Raising a couple of pansies if that's what keeps your boys in line.


How does your husband keep your kids in line?


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I wish with Platinum Memberships you had the ability to edit your threads and also ban certain people from your threads


You try playing 110 high intensity minutes 36 hours before kickoff while the attacking players that you face get to play 6o minutes.  You clearly don't understand the game.  No worries she graded out pretty well and the people that need to be impressed were impressed.

Not to mention she got an A on her midterm on Monday.  You guys are clowns.  She is sophomore....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Riddle me this MAP.  Why is it that pretty much every poster on this board has called you out on your arrogant, bullying, and threatening comments you make to other posters.  People don’t have many issues with your kid (short of the kneeling which is so unamerican I would criticize my own kid for it), yet you always respond with the same garbage about how accomplished she is and how everyone else’s DD sucks .  Don’t you get it. It’s you who is the colossal Ass that we are posting about. Not your kid


If that is the case then please instead of being an internet tough guy IF YOU REALLY HAVE A PROBLEM WITH ME DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT.  I will gladly provide you with the opportunity.

Everything else is just hater noise...

Get it?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> I said I think its stupid to kneel for the national anthem.
> I said kids do dumb things. (even the smart ones)
> They do.
> I should know.
> 
> I dont care what color you are.
> We all gotta grow up sooner or later.
> I didnt call your kid stupid.
> Get it?



Wearing the flag on clothing is un-American.  Voting for a traitor is un-American.  Cheating on your taxes is un-American.  Spare me your subjective tripe.  My player is more American than you could ever hope to be with your flag waving.  They called Martin Luther King Jr. un-American.  They called Lincoln un-American.  The called Mohammad Ali un-American.  Your judgement means little to me and my kid definitely wouldn't care about your opinion if I cared to share it with her.  

See you in August in Malibu.  I'll buy the beers at Duke's.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> You try playing 110 high intensity minutes 36 hours before kickoff while the attacking players that you face get to play 6o minutes.  You clearly don't understand the game.  No worries she graded out pretty well and the people that need to be impressed were impressed.
> 
> Not to mention she got an A on her midterm on Monday.  You guys are clowns.  She is sophomore....


Umm, what are you talking about? Did you reply to the wrong person?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Riddle me this MAP.  Why is it that pretty much every poster on this board has called you out on your arrogant, bullying, and threatening comments you make to other posters.  People don’t have many issues with your kid (short of the kneeling which is so unamerican I would criticize my own kid for it), yet you always respond with the same garbage about how accomplished she is and how everyone else’s DD sucks .  Don’t you get it. It’s you who is the colossal Ass that we are posting about. Not your kid



Stop trying to act innocent clown.  You have talked $hit about my player several times but she keeps on killing the game so you just look dumber and dumber by posting it.  Now it's about me being an a$$hole.  I really don't care what you are anyone other than my wife and kids think.  If you have a problem with me I have no problem giving you the opportunity to solve it.  Otherwise you are just a punk hater who's talking shit about a kid that will be in the national championship game 2 more times before she is done.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> Umm, what are you talking about? Did you reply to the wrong person?


Yes I was trying to reply to one of espola's posts.  I apologize for the confusion.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> You try playing 110 high intensity minutes 36 hours before kickoff while the attacking players that you face get to play 6o minutes.  You clearly don't understand the game.  No worries she graded out pretty well and the people that need to be impressed were impressed.
> 
> Not to mention she got an A on her midterm on Monday.  You guys are clowns.  She is sophomore....


So you agree than that her game on Sunday was not up to Friday's standard.


----------



## The Driver

espola said:


> So you agree than that her game on Sunday was not up to Friday's standard.


Who UCLA's Canadian National player? 

The midfielder


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> So you agree than that her game on Sunday was not up to Friday's standard.


I didn't say that.  What I said is that she played a ton of minutes 36 hours before playing a ton of minutes again against a rested opponent.  Take a look at the film from the first time that they played Stanford.  You are a dilettante in the realm of soccer anyway so I'm not in the mood to actually explain it to you.  If you ACTUALLY are interested I am positive that you can find film of all 47 of her college games.  Please watch them and you tell me.


----------



## splinter

timmyh said:


> Agree 100%. Great game with fantastic players and coaches and extremely attractive soccer being played by both sides.
> It was a shining example of what I hope the future of college soccer can be.


It would be great if this was the type of soccer we have to look forward to but lets face it UCLA and Stanford have a crazy amount of talent and have the ability to play the style they do.   My worry is other coaches will see how Northwestern was able to take UCLA to OT and they had little to no talent on that team.  Lets face it the players need to be trained properly before they get to college so we have an opportunity to see more teams play like we did on Sunday.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I didn't say that.  What I said is that she played a ton of minutes 36 hours before playing a ton of minutes again against a rested opponent.  Take a look at the film from the first time that they played Stanford.  You are a dilettante in the realm of soccer anyway so I'm not in the mood to actually explain it to you.  If you ACTUALLY are interested I am positive that you can find film of all 47 of her college games.  Please watch them and you tell me.


Dilettante?  I was  involved in the game before you were born.


----------



## timmyh

splinter said:


> It would be great if this was the type of soccer we have to look forward to but lets face it UCLA and Stanford have a crazy amount of talent and have the ability to play the style they do.   My worry is other coaches will see how Northwestern was able to take UCLA to OT and they had little to no talent on that team.  Lets face it the players need to be trained properly before they get to college so we have an opportunity to see more teams play like we did on Sunday.


Yeah. Unfortunately I suppose you are correct. 
I guess the problem really is that, in order to play like UCLA or Stanford, you need just about all 11 to be technically sound.  If you just have 4 or 5 it breaks down somewhere and you routinely turn the ball over in your own half. It is much easier said than done to put together a full team like that, and you almost certainly are going to take some lumps along the way until everyone "gets it." 
A person can wish, though.


----------



## surfrider

espola said:


> Dilettante?  I was  involved in the game before you were born.


Yes Espola.  Just another example of arrogance and deplorable behavior sitting in an ivory tower. I am willing to bet 75% of the people on this board have spent more time inside this game than he has but none of know shit about the game.


----------



## Glen

timmyh said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately I suppose you are correct.
> I guess the problem really is that, in order to play like UCLA or Stanford, you need just about all 11 to be technically sound.  If you just have 4 or 5 it breaks down somewhere and you routinely turn the ball over in your own half. It is much easier said than done to put together a full team like that, and you almost certainly are going to take some lumps along the way until everyone "gets it."
> A person can wish, though.


IMO - I don't think it will ever really change unless you limit re-entry.  Teams are constantly rotating players like hockey lines to press the entire game.   So unless the team is the over the top talented like UCLA or Stanford allowing those two teams to consistently hold the ball against a relentless press, the game is always going to look a little ugly.  Defense is never pretty and the re-entry rules favor tactics geared toward defense.


----------



## espola

Glen said:


> IMO - I don't think it will ever really change unless you limit re-entry.  Teams are constantly rotating players like hockey lines to press the entire game.   So unless the team is the over the top talented like UCLA or Stanford allowing those two teams to consistently hold the ball against a relentless press, the game is always going to look a little ugly.  Defense is never pretty and the re-entry rules favor tactics geared toward defense.


Aren't the rules the same for both sides?


----------



## LASTMAN14

timmyh said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately I suppose you are correct.
> I guess the problem really is that, in order to play like UCLA or Stanford, you need just about all 11 to be technically sound.  If you just have 4 or 5 it breaks down somewhere and you routinely turn the ball over in your own half. It is much easier said than done to put together a full team like that, and you almost certainly are going to take some lumps along the way until everyone "gets it."
> A person can wish, though.


We tend to approach playing possession soccer from a negative or doubtful perspective. Yes, it helps to have 11 players and a bench that can play in this manner. But lets look at what we do have. Lets look at some positives. We can start with UCLA and Stanford. Right now they are prime examples of teams that can play this way. We have some youth clubs (not many, but growing) trying to teach this play and/or coaches sprinkled around also advocating and teaching it. There are international examples being televised daily who are kids can watch and eventually model. At times we can see it with our USWMNT (not as much as we may want yet we know they can). The idea of playing this way is discussed continually on this board which means many see it is needed to further the game. Right now we are in a good place going forward. The fact that the USMNT failed (yes not a positive) to reach the World Cup could (hopefully) bring some changes (the positive) on how players are developed.


----------



## surfrider

LASTMAN14 said:


> We tend to approach playing possession soccer from a negative or doubtful perspective. Yes, it helps to have 11 players and a bench that can play in this manner. But lets look at what we do have. Lets look at some positives. We can start with UCLA and Stanford. Right now they are prime examples of teams that can play this way. We have some youth clubs (not many) trying to teach this play and/or coaches sprinkled around also advocating and teaching it. There are international examples being televised daily who are kids can watch and eventually model. At times we can see it with our USWMNT (not as much as we may want). The idea of playing this way is discussed continually on this board which means many see it is needed to further the game. Right now we are in a good place going forward. The fact that the USMNT failed to reach the World Cup could (hopefully) bring some changes on how players are developed.


I agree on the development point but when it comes down to College Soccer coaches “play to win the game”. This is how somewhat inexplicably, UCLA lost to Washington State and tied both Arizona and Pepperdine. Those teams gameplaned around a very transparent strategy and found a way to get a result. Coaches are coaching for their jobs and sometimes the defend and counter game is fruitful. People may not think it’s pretty but it is a viable strategy to get a result


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> I agree on the development point but when it comes down to College Soccer coaches “play to win the game”. This is how somewhat inexplicably, UCLA lost to Washington State and tied both Arizona and Pepperdine. Those teams gameplaned around a very transparent strategy and found a way to get a result. Coaches are coaching for their jobs and sometimes the defend and counter game is fruitful. People may not think it’s pretty but it is a viable strategy to get a result


I understand and agree that coaches need to produce to keep their jobs. The question is for long playing in this manner? Will their employers be okay with them never beating a top team? Like UCLA or Stanford? Will their employers ask why they are not playing like those two schools? Agreed there is nothing wrong with playing defensive and countering on attack, but if its the only thing a team can do, well I hope these coaches can teach more than that in regards on how to play on the field.


----------



## surfrider

LASTMAN14 said:


> I understand and agree that coaches need to produce to keep their jobs. The question is for long playing in this manner? Will their employers be okay with them never beating a top team? Like UCLA or Stanford? Will their employers ask why they are not playing like those two schools? Agreed there is nothing wrong with playing defensive and countering on attack, but if its the only thing a team can do, well I hope these coaches can teach more than that in regards on how to play on the field.


I do as well. But when the Stanford’s UCLAs and small few others don’t have to lift a finger to get top talent the rest will do the best with what’s leftover


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> I do as well. But when the Stanford’s UCLAs and small few others don’t have to lift a finger to get top talent the rest will do the best with what’s leftover


And, that's where change in our structure needs to change. So, the gap between programs have been narrowed and we have no leftovers. Just dessert!


----------



## surfrider

So is this the part where we wish everyone a good spring til next season or does MAP keep telling us how great his kid is till the new season?   Just askin as a new guy


----------



## The Driver

Sure


----------



## The Driver

surfrider said:


> So is this the part where we wish everyone a good spring til next season or does MAP keep telling us how great his kid is till the new season?   Just askin as a new guy


Sounds about White

Minus wishing everyone a good spring 

Other then that 

Sounds about Right


----------



## Fact

surfrider said:


> So is this the part where we wish everyone a good spring til next season or does MAP keep telling us how great his kid is till the new season?   Just askin as a new guy


You are forgetting the part about your kid sucking.  I have it on ignore and it was the best thing I have even done.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Fact said:


> You are forgetting the part about your kid sucking.  I have it on ignore and it was the best thing I have even done.


Shows how little that you have done.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Dilettante?  I was  involved in the game before you were born.


Are you now?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> So is this the part where we wish everyone a good spring til next season or does MAP keep telling us how great his kid is till the new season?   Just askin as a new guy


You have such an inferiority complex.  Do you need to rally the lench mob or can you stand on your own two feet?  I can go toe to toe with you at any time and don't need to ask for help or validation.  Why do you feel such a need for it?  Do you drive a lifted truck or a really fancy car so that you can feel special?  You clearly have some need for validation.  That's where we differ.  I talk smack because I can and it's entertaining.  I have accomplished plenty, have great kids, an amazing wife, a good job, I travel a lot and get to come home to San Diego.  $hit is going great for me.  So I toot my kid's horn.  So what.  Does it hurt your feelings that either my kid has always been better than yours or did she pass yours along the way and now you are bitter?  I have been talking about where my kid was heading since she was U10 and @NoGoal and @pulguita can verify that.  Don't hate it because it is true.  I make and raise great babies.  Just watch what my son does...


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> You have such an inferiority complex.  Do you need to rally the lench mob or can you stand on your own two feet?  I can go toe to toe with you at any time and don't need to ask for help or validation.  Why do you feel such a need for it?  Do you drive a lifted truck or a really fancy car so that you can feel special?  You clearly have some need for validation.  That's where we differ.  I talk smack because I can and it's entertaining.  I have accomplished plenty, have great kids, an amazing wife, a good job, I travel a lot and get to come home to San Diego.  $hit is going great for me.  So I toot my kid's horn.  So what.  Does it hurt your feelings that either my kid has always been better than yours or did she pass yours along the way and now you are bitter?  I have been talking about where my kid was heading since she was U10 and @NoGoal and @pulguita can verify that.  Don't hate it because it is true.  I make and raise great babies.  Just watch what my son does...


Can you attach the link to the board you berate other people who play with your son?


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Are you now?


Yes, at the volunteer and senior adviser level.  

It appears that your only involvement is as That Parent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Yes, at the volunteer and senior adviser level.
> 
> It appears that your only involvement is as That Parent.



Yes that parent that recognizes a dilettante when he sees one.  Continue with your tremendous amounts of time on your hands.  How many College Cups or Rose Bowls have you or your kids played in?  How many D1 athletes are there in your immediate family?  How many D1 soccer players have you raised?  Was your kid a youth national team player?  Were you a D1 or professional athlete?  I can read a book on something and attend a bunch of meetings too.  YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT RELEVANT TO MY CHILD AND HER SITUATION.  Please understand that I prefer not to engage you as I have a busy life and a young child and you have neither of those things...

If you want a great baby I can hook you up with one.  Your wife would like it I promise...


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Can you attach the link to the board you berate other people who play with your son?


It's too high level for you.  You wouldn't get it.  I prefer to trash talk you here.  Your kid doesn't play with mine.  Remember she isn't on the same level.  I'm sure you watched that U20 game last night.  Mine will be getting another invite soon for the camp on the 28th.  Although you probably didn't know that there was another one coming up.  You also probably didn't know about the date they are leaving to Trinidad either.

You don't know what you don't know...


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes that parent that recognizes a dilettante when he sees one.  Continue with your tremendous amounts of time on your hands.  How many College Cups or Rose Bowls have you or your kids played in?  How many D1 athletes are there in your immediate family?  How many D1 soccer players have you raised?  Was your kid a youth national team player?  Were you a D1 or professional athlete?  I can read a book on something and attend a bunch of meetings too.  YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT RELEVANT TO MY CHILD AND HER SITUATION.  Please understand that I prefer not to engage you as I have a busy life and a young child and you have neither of those things...


How many hours a year do you expend as a volunteer in current soccer programs?  How many club, league, or State Association meetings have you attended?  How many soccer games have you played in?  How many years have you served in soccer club boards?  When did you get your soccer coaching license, and at what level?  Have you ever passed a referee license exam?  At how many games have you been a game official?  How many soccer coaches have you hired or fired?


----------



## espola

espola said:


> How many hours a year do you expend as a volunteer in current soccer programs?  How many club, league, or State Association meetings have you attended?  How many soccer games have you played in?  How many years have you served in soccer club boards?  When did you get your soccer coaching license, and at what level?  Have you ever passed a referee license exam?  At how many games have you been a game official?  How many soccer coaches have you hired or fired?


Too late to edit, so I will reply - My D1 athlete son required 2 extra quarters at Davis to get enough credits to graduate after his eligibility was used up, so he got a job in the Athletic Department instead of a scholarship.  During that time, one of his tasks was to select action photographs and get them printed and framed for display in the soccer coach's office.  One of those he selected was of himself, celebrating shirtless with his teammates after scoring the goal that beat UCLA in his sophomore year.


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> If you want a great baby I can hook you up with one. Your wife would like it I promise...


Fighting words lmao

Y'all wild out in here


----------



## The Driver

Fact



espola said:


> One of those he selected was of himself, celebrating shirtless with his teammates after scoring the goal that beat UCLA in his sophomore year.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Yes that parent that recognizes a dilettante when he sees one.  Continue with your tremendous amounts of time on your hands.  How many College Cups or Rose Bowls have you or your kids played in?  How many D1 athletes are there in your immediate family?  How many D1 soccer players have you raised?  Was your kid a youth national team player?  Were you a D1 or professional athlete?  I can read a book on something and attend a bunch of meetings too.  YOUR EXPERIENCE IS NOT RELEVANT TO MY CHILD AND HER SITUATION.  Please understand that I prefer not to engage you as I have a busy life and a young child and you have neither of those things...
> How many Rose Bowls did you play in?  A quick search shows you played in one Aloha bowl (and lost) and had a losing collegiate record.  Again living vicariously through your kids success to help your own failures fade away
> If you want a great baby I can hook you up with one.  Your wife would like it I promise...


----------



## espola

espola said:


> Too late to edit, so I will reply - My D1 athlete son required 2 extra quarters at Davis to get enough credits to graduate after his eligibility was used up, so he got a job in the Athletic Department instead of a scholarship.  During that time, one of his tasks was to select action photographs and get them printed and framed for display in the soccer coach's office.  One of those he selected was of himself, celebrating shirtless with his teammates after scoring the goal that beat UCLA in his sophomore year.


Here's a link to the Aggiephoto picture of him leaving the last Bruin defender on the ground just before he took the shot to win the game in OT --

http://www.aggiephoto.com/p521027952/e1040a6da

And here's another favorite of mine, my boy in his first high school varsity vs alumni game facing another former UCLA player --


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Here's a link to the Aggiephoto picture of him leaving the last Bruin defender on the ground just before he took the shot to win the game in OT --
> 
> http://www.aggiephoto.com/p521027952/e1040a6da
> 
> And here's another favorite of mine, my boy in his first high school varsity vs alumni game facing another former UCLA player --



Were either of these in the College Cup?  If not again they aren't relevant to me.


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Fighting words lmao
> 
> Y'all wild out in here


I don't duck anyone...


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> How many hours a year do you expend as a volunteer in current soccer programs?  How many club, league, or State Association meetings have you attended?  How many soccer games have you played in?  How many years have you served in soccer club boards?  When did you get your soccer coaching license, and at what level?  Have you ever passed a referee license exam?  At how many games have you been a game official?  How many soccer coaches have you hired or fired?



I spend my time with my kids and wife.  Everything else is irrelevant to me personally.  I can tell you everything about my kid's experience.  I would NEVER work for a soccer club or soccer association.  I love the game but football and basketball are much more entertaining to me.  And to answer the question as to how many soccer games I have played in it is too numerous to count.  I played soccer from age 5 to age 18 and could have gotten a scholarship in it or any of the other 3 sports that I played.  How is this relevant to MY CHILD who is already competing beyond your experience with YOUR CHILD.  It is interesting that the highlight of your kid's career is beating UCLA.  My kid is into winning championships...


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't duck anyone...


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> I spend my time with my kids and wife.  Everything else is irrelevant to me personally.  I can tell you everything about my kid's experience.  I would NEVER work for a soccer club or soccer association.  I love the game but football and basketball are much more entertaining to me.  And to answer the question as to how many soccer games I have played in it is too numerous to count.  I played soccer from age 5 to age 18 and could have gotten a scholarship in it or any of the other 3 sports that I played.  How is this relevant to MY CHILD who is already competing beyond your experience with YOUR CHILD.  It is interesting that the highlight of your kid's career is beating UCLA.  My kid is into winning championships...


To be truthful, until you stuck your nose into my life, the highlight was his 40-yard free-kick goal that beat UCSB, and the little cardboard sign that the UCSB band had a week later in the return game at UCSB  that said "Alex Henry Sucks".  One of the other kid's mom went over and snatched it from them, so I was able to present it to hom as a trophy after their OT win.


----------



## broshark

MakeAPlay said:


> I spend my time with my kids and wife.  Everything else is irrelevant to me personally.  I can tell you everything about my kid's experience.  I would NEVER work for a soccer club or soccer association.  I love the game but football and basketball are much more entertaining to me.  And to answer the question as to how many soccer games I have played in it is too numerous to count.  I played soccer from age 5 to age 18 and could have gotten a scholarship in it or any of the other 3 sports that I played.  How is this relevant to MY CHILD who is already competing beyond your experience with YOUR CHILD.  It is interesting that the highlight of your kid's career is beating UCLA.  My kid is into winning championships...


could have?  why didn't you?


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> My kid is into winning championships...


No, she is into losing them.


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> No, she is into losing them.


Big Man


----------



## push_up

Black racist little Man


----------



## The Driver

push_up said:


> Black racist little Man


Racist 

You can't put that label on me

Nope that won't happen

You are dismissed now lol


----------



## push_up

Why?


----------



## The Driver

Hey @push_up You read me wrong

I am from a town in Mississippi 

Called your mama motherfucker 

Ok I got it out

Who calls someone racist on a women's college thread

@MakeAPlay You got these folks tripping


----------



## push_up

Yeah.  I am the one losing it. Lol.  Seriously. Why can't a black little man be racist?


----------



## The Driver

No you burn easy 

I never lose it


----------



## The Driver

My research is complete

Thanks


----------



## turftoe

Question for those w D-1 players currently playing, or formerly playing, or going into college next year: at U-12 & U-13, when it seems there's the greatest difference between those who are maturing early and those who are not, was your DD clearly well on her way to where she is now? Were there players who were studs on that team that never panned out? Was your kid a late bloomer? Or has she been dominating/or proficient all along? Just curious how some paths are taken over the long haul.


----------



## surfrider

Hate to say it.     All of the above. Factor in ACLs and maturity and you got anyone’s best guess. The kids that were top of the top at u12-13 typically made it to D1 but didn’t necessarily pan out.  Some sleepers are now studs. Good luck


----------



## MakeAPlay

turftoe said:


> Question for those w D-1 players currently playing, or formerly playing, or going into college next year: at U-12 & U-13, when it seems there's the greatest difference between those who are maturing early and those who are not, was your DD clearly well on her way to where she is now? Were there players who were studs on that team that never panned out? Was your kid a late bloomer? Or has she been dominating/or proficient all along? Just curious how some paths are taken over the long haul.


I would reply but @surfrider doesn't like me talking about experience.  I could tell you in pretty fair detail about how the class of 2016 has done so far after 2 years (some conclusions can be formed) and I am pretty dialed in along with @NoGoal on how the local class of 2017 has fared after 1 year of college (the jury is still out).  If you want to hear my take PM me and I will be happy to share.


----------



## Striker17

turftoe said:


> Question for those w D-1 players currently playing, or formerly playing, or going into college next year: at U-12 & U-13, when it seems there's the greatest difference between those who are maturing early and those who are not, was your DD clearly well on her way to where she is now? Were there players who were studs on that team that never panned out? Was your kid a late bloomer? Or has she been dominating/or proficient all along? Just curious how some paths are taken over the long haul.


Have to say every single thing @NoGoal and @MakeAPlay have told me has been spot on. Their mentorship has changed the trajectory of what I knew to do so I would encourage you to PM them as they are credible.


----------



## espola

turftoe said:


> Question for those w D-1 players currently playing, or formerly playing, or going into college next year: at U-12 & U-13, when it seems there's the greatest difference between those who are maturing early and those who are not, was your DD clearly well on her way to where she is now? Were there players who were studs on that team that never panned out? Was your kid a late bloomer? Or has she been dominating/or proficient all along? Just curious how some paths are taken over the long haul.


One of many paths -- A young lady friend of our family was being recruited heavily in her HS Junior year.  Then she blew out a knee near the end of HS season.  She recovered enough to get back in action for the Summer club season, and was selected as MVP in the first high school tournament in her Senior year.  Then she blew put the other knee, which put her out of action until she entered her chosen school, and even there sat out a red-shirt season her first year.  She was a frequent starter for 3 years, and left with a year of eligibility remaining to go to graduate school elsewhere.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Those that were identified at U12/U13 and played ODP at a high level are now playing D1.  

Kids who matured earlier and used their physique to gain advantage and are now not as big, dropped off the map.

Tad Bobak wrote a very good article on this subject.


----------



## surfrider

eastbaysoccer said:


> Those that were identified at U12/U13 and played ODP at a high level are now playing D1.
> 
> Kids who matured earlier and used their physique to gain advantage and are now not as big, dropped off the map.
> 
> Tad Bobak wrote a very good article on this subject.


Link to article


----------



## Zerodenero

surfrider said:


> Link to article


https://www.socceramerica.com/publications/article/43695/growing-pains-girls-face-challenge-of-the-commot.html


----------



## push_up

Bobak > MAP and that douche NoGoal.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Striker17 said:


> Have to say every single thing @NoGoal and @MakeAPlay have told me has been spot on. Their mentorship has changed the trajectory of what I knew to do so I would encourage you to PM them as they are credible.


I agree, just don't take any golf tips from 3 Putt.


----------



## espola

eastbaysoccer said:


> Those that were identified at U12/U13 and played ODP at a high level are now playing D1.
> 
> Kids who matured earlier and used their physique to gain advantage and are now not as big, dropped off the map.
> 
> Tad Bobak wrote a very good article on this subject.


That's not exactly what that article says.


----------



## Justafan

eastbaysoccer said:


> Those that were identified at U12/U13 and played ODP at a high level are now playing D1.


All of them?




eastbaysoccer said:


> Kids who matured earlier and used their physique to gain advantage and are now not as big, dropped off the map.


None of them fell into this group?


----------



## Gokicksomegrass

This article is from 6 years ago, so probably makes more sense to folks with kid's playing in college right now when
their kids (girls) were in the "commotional" years, 11, 12, 13.

I got these from a contributor (MaP?, can't search for it): 5 tools for soccer (similar to baseball and other sports)
Speed
Size/Strength
Athleticism
Technical skills
High Soccer IQ

My kid's coach mention about tools you need to go to the next level and this is a decent framework for discussion.
I like Bobak's 0-50 scale, where 40-50 is elite and max 5 points increase. Not here to argue this, but just as a framework of discussion.
What I infer from this article is that nature is very important, but without the nurture part, your kid can only go, so far.

I would really like to hear parents who went through these commotional years and see what happened to their kids or what they saw.
Come on, folks. Sign a peace treaty and have a few beers/puffs, until next season starts, then game on.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Justafan said:


> All of them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of them fell into this group?


Plenty that fell into several of those groups.  Most of the players who matriculated to top D1 programs were in the ODP program by 12/13.  The ones who were tops then aren't necessarily the top players now.  As an example the consensus top 3 players in the 2016 graduating class from SoCal played a total combined zero minutes for their college teams last year.  2 played in the U20 WWC and one was redshirted.  This season one of those players started 19 of her teams 20 games, played almost 1400 minutes and made the all-conference team as a freshman (a successful season).  One of the players played in 10 of 20 games with 1 start for a total of 260 minutes.  One player played in 12 of her teams 25 games with one start and 267 minutes played.  All three were ranked in the top 15 of the graduating class with 2 in the top 5.  I can think of a couple of players that weren't called into YNT camps at 13/14 from SoCal that were on those ODP teams with those same players that played more minutes this year than all of those previous players combined.

US Soccer does a poor job of predicting success.  Thank goodness the US has college soccer to filter the best players.  You want to figure out who the best players are.  Just watch who is playing the most on the best, deepest teams.  The lineup for the CONCACAAF qualifiers will reflect it...


----------



## MakeAPlay

Gokicksomegrass said:


> This article is from 6 years ago, so probably makes more sense to folks with kid's playing in college right now when
> their kids (girls) were in the "commotional" years, 11, 12, 13.
> 
> I got these from a contributor (MaP?, can't search for it): 5 tools for soccer (similar to baseball and other sports)
> Speed
> Size/Strength
> Athleticism
> Technical skills
> High Soccer IQ
> 
> My kid's coach mention about tools you need to go to the next level and this is a decent framework for discussion.
> I like Bobak's 0-50 scale, where 40-50 is elite and max 5 points increase. Not here to argue this, but just as a framework of discussion.
> What I infer from this article is that nature is very important, but without the nurture part, your kid can only go, so far.
> 
> I would really like to hear parents who went through these commotional years and see what happened to their kids or what they saw.
> Come on, folks. Sign a peace treaty and have a few beers/puffs, until next season starts, then game on.



My player was fortunate in that she was always in the top group of players coming up but early on was top 25-30 (in the ODP coaches eyes) but not in the top 11 or so.  This lead to lots of disappointment but also lots of motivation.  She always felt that she was better than the players chosen over her but felt like she wasn't getting the chance.  We decided to keep her training with good coaches, not necessarily on the best team but they always played the best competition.  She was average height up until about U14 and although she was always one of if not the fastest player, she played lots of positions so it was easy to miss the impact that she had on a game.  Honestly I think that it was the best thing for her to have to work hard and not have anything handed to her.  By the time U16 hit she was pretty dominant because her size caught up with her speed and skills and at the same time she was still hungry to prove herself.  Fast forward to her freshman year of college and she had never taken her foot of the pedal and was a starter from her very first summer practice.  Now it's to the point were she doesn't even know how not to work hard on the field or in the classroom and she makes decisions that are best for HER long term goals.  Not a lot of players that decline YNT invites because of class/fatigue. She is very mature and all of her experiences of disappointment helped get her there. ULittles was a tough and challenging time but with a gameplan, some confidence and a village supporting them players can come out the other end better.  It's all about the player and their support group.

That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> My player was fortunate in that she was always in the top group of players coming up but early on was top 25-30 (in the ODP coaches eyes) but not in the top 11 or so.  This lead to lots of disappointment but also lots of motivation.  She always felt that she was better than the players chosen over her but felt like she wasn't getting the chance.  We decided to keep her training with good coaches, not necessarily on the best team but they always played the best competition.  She was average height up until about U14 and although she was always one of if not the fastest player, she played lots of positions so it was easy to miss the impact that she had on a game.  Honestly I think that it was the best thing for her to have to work hard and not have anything handed to her.  By the time U16 hit she was pretty dominant because her size caught up with her speed and skills and at the same time she was still hungry to prove herself.  Fast forward to her freshman year of college and she had never taken her foot of the pedal and was a starter from her very first summer practice.  Now it's to the point were she doesn't even know how not to work hard on the field or in the classroom and she makes decisions that are best for HER long term goals.  Not a lot of players that decline YNT invites because of class/fatigue. She is very mature and all of her experiences of disappointment helped get her there. ULittles was a tough and challenging time but with a gameplan, some confidence and a village supporting them players can come out the other end better.  It's all about the player and their support group.
> 
> That's my 2 cents.


If you read the Bobak article, review MAP's posts, and have some experience in the process, there are a lot of common themes that stick out.  For me, what Bobak highlights, and MAP's five skills should be modified for, is a need to replace athleticism with something akin to confidence/agressiveness.  If you have Speed, Size and Strength, you have basically outlined the components of athleticism. What is missing is the confidence to use your tools, trust your IQ, and the aggressiveness to challenge players, take a risk, and get to the next level.  That was what Bobak was referring to, in my opinion, that cannot be taught.  You can be a late bloomer and get the size and the strength when you are 14-16, and I would argue you can even add speed to move into elite territory in those years (assuming you are not slow to begin with).  Many of these later bloomers end up like it seems MAP's did at 12-14 (as did my youngest) --  in the pool, making the cut, sometimes alternates or even at the end of the bench, but not in the starting eleven.  Those who control the early process are not all knowing, and one should not get discouraged by setbacks.  But to expect a mid-level player on a decent team to become elite at D1, in the Bobak world to jump 10-15 points, is pretty rare indeed.


----------



## Mystery Train

MakeAPlay said:


> US Soccer does a poor job of predicting success.


#truth


----------



## timmyh

Dos Equis said:


> If you read the Bobak article, review MAP's posts, and have some experience in the process, there are a lot of common themes that stick out.  For me, what Bobak highlights, and MAP's five skills should be modified for, is a need to replace athleticism with something akin to confidence/agressiveness.  If you have Speed, Size and Strength, you have basically outlined the components of athleticism. What is missing is the confidence to use your tools, trust your IQ, and the aggressiveness to challenge players, take a risk, and get to the next level.  That was what Bobak was referring to, in my opinion, that cannot be taught.  You can be a late bloomer and get the size and the strength when you are 14-16, and I would argue you can even add speed to move into elite territory in those years (assuming you are not slow to begin with).  Many of these later bloomers end up like it seems MAP's did at 12-14 (as did my youngest) --  in the pool, making the cut, sometimes alternates or even at the end of the bench, but not in the starting eleven.  Those who control the early process are not all knowing, and one should not get discouraged by setbacks.  But to expect a mid-level player on a decent team to become elite at D1, in the Bobak world to jump 10-15 points, is pretty rare indeed.


Well said. 

I can't think of any players who weren't at least "pretty good" at age 13 who became "elite" later on. 
Using your Bobak scale to rank a girl's overall game (and I hope this broad generalization makes sense...let's say a 50 is a unicorn, a 45 is an ODP first team starter, and a 30 is at the end of the bench on a good team at age 12 and at age 18 a 50 is a YNT player, a 45 is a starter at a top 25 program, and a 30 is a fringe college depth player at a non power 5 school), I've seen 30s become 40s and I've seen 40s become 50s, but I've never seen a 25 become a 45 or somesuch.  Not that it doesn't happen, but I don't remember seeing it.  A 10 point jump isn't rare, but anything beyond that is pretty uncommon in my experience.

I've also seen 13 year old 50s become 18 year old 40s (or whatever 10 point dropoff you want to point to on the scale), but unless a girl just gave up the game altogether for another sport, 15 point decreases are also pretty uncommon. 

How good a girl is at age 13 doesn't necessarily equate to how good she'll be at age 18, but it's a pretty darn good predictor within a 10 point band or so.


----------



## surfrider

Concussions and ACLs are a huge factor in those that fell off the map


----------



## Swoosh

Bobak you lost me at size.  Where would Messi rank?    Bobak and the blues credibility comes from recruiting, everyone know that.


----------



## turftoe

Lots of great replies here. Thank you for the responses - very informative stuff


----------



## Multi Sport

timmyh said:


> Well said.
> 
> I can't think of any players who weren't at least "pretty good" at age 13 who became "elite" later on.
> Using your Bobak scale to rank a girl's overall game (and I hope this broad generalization makes sense...let's say a 50 is a unicorn, a 45 is an ODP first team starter, and a 30 is at the end of the bench on a good team at age 12 and at age 18 a 50 is a YNT player, a 45 is a starter at a top 25 program, and a 30 is a fringe college depth player at a non power 5 school), I've seen 30s become 40s and I've seen 40s become 50s, but I've never seen a 25 become a 45 or somesuch.  Not that it doesn't happen, but I don't remember seeing it.  A 10 point jump isn't rare, but anything beyond that is pretty uncommon in my experience.
> 
> I've also seen 13 year old 50s become 18 year old 40s (or whatever 10 point dropoff you want to point to on the scale), but unless a girl just gave up the game altogether for another sport, 15 point decreases are also pretty uncommon.
> 
> How good a girl is at age 13 doesn't necessarily equate to how good she'll be at age 18, but it's a pretty darn good predictor within a 10 point band or so.


There is a girl my DD played with who not only was probably at the end of the bench at U12 but was not even playing soccer yet. She turned out to be pretty good. I heard she's a starter on an elite D1 team...


----------



## Zerodenero

Swoosh said:


> Bobak and the blues credibility comes from recruiting, everyone know that.


Maybe. But ask yourself, how different is that then every power club in socal over the last 15yrs?


----------



## outside!

Zerodenero said:


> Maybe. But ask yourself, how different is that then every power club in socal over the last 15yrs?


While I am sure all clubs recruit, Tad takes scouting/recruiting to the extreme.


----------



## LASTMAN14

outside! said:


> While I am sure all clubs recruit, Tad takes scouting/recruiting to the extreme.


Overall TB had some interesting comments, however a few points he made certainly contradict what his club actually do and practice.


----------



## Real Deal

So, since DA players are now not allowed to participate in ODP-- and some of the best youngers (11-12) are playing up on DA teams-- how will players be scouted now-- since ODP, even at the youngest ages, will not necessarily reflect _all_ the best players in SoCal anymore?  The handful of girls participating in YNTs only represent a small fraction of the talent, at least in SoCal.  Will US Soccer expand its program?  Will it be on the clubs to promote?  On the players and their parents?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Real Deal said:


> So, since DA players are now not allowed to participate in ODP-- and some of the best youngers (11-12) are playing up on DA teams-- how will players be scouted now-- since ODP, even at the youngest ages, will not necessarily reflect _all_ the best players in SoCal anymore?
> 
> IMHO The handful of girls participating in YNTs only represent a small fraction of the talent, at least in SoCal.  So, if all the rest of the top players previously came mainly from the opinions of the ODP staff, then D1 coaches may need to expand their vision in the near future to find the players they need.   How do you predict they will do that?  Will US Soccer expand its program?  Will it be on the clubs to promote?  On the players and their parents?


They will continue to do what they have always done.  Go to the top clubs.  Go to the top showcases.  Talk to coaches who they respect.  Go overseas.  Honestly only a handful of schools get the vast majority of the YNT players that are still in the system when college comes around.  All of the other coaches have had to grind and turn over a bunch of rocks to find players.  With 320+ D1 schools and more than double that amount when you add in D2/D3.  The Stanford/UCLA/UNC/Duke/Penn St./Notre Dame hegemony for YNT recruits will continue.  Everyone else will continue being creative.  Lot's of options.  This is the golden age for girls soccer and GDA can barely screw it up.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Concussions and ACLs are a huge factor in those that fell off the map


Sounds like your excuse for what is going on at Georgetown.  More excuses for why your kid is no longer in the YNT pool and not balling in college....  I don't remember her getting an ACL injury or a concussion.  Just stop with the excuses.  Some kids are Indians and some are Chiefs.  Some got told by mom and dad that they were great (like in your situation) but they were lied to.  They were decent or good.  If you have to parents that are turkeys you aren't going to get a racehorse....


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider Do you have any more excuses as to what happens when early stars like yours are busts in college?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Sounds like your excuse for what is going on at Georgetown.  More excuses for why your kid is no longer in the YNT pool and not balling in college....  I don't remember her getting an ACL injury or a concussion.  Just stop with the excuses.  Some kids are Indians and some are Chiefs.  Some got told by mom and dad that they were great (like in your situation) but they were lied to.  They were decent or good.  If you have to parents that are turkeys you aren't going to get a racehorse....


Lighten up there Lavar.  My kid is doing damn well and will continue.  But good on you for throwing another innocent teenage girl under the bus.  Your predictability and pure dickheadedness never fail to make an appearance even when posters here are contributing to someone else’s questions. But I give way to the King. The almighty king of the dicks.  How was your trip?  Getting your daughter set to play in Lithuania too?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Lighten up there Lavar.  My kid is doing damn well and will continue.  But good on you for throwing another innocent teenage girl under the bus.  Your predictability and pure dickheadedness never fail to make an appearance even when posters here are contributing to someone else’s questions. But I give way to the King. The almighty king of the dicks.  How was your trip?  Getting your daughter set to play in Lithuania too?


Did I touch a nerve?  You are going to get tired of being wrong eventually.  And anytime you get the huevos you can shut me up in person....  Coward.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Lighten up there Lavar.  My kid is doing damn well and will continue.  But good on you for throwing another innocent teenage girl under the bus.  Your predictability and pure dickheadedness never fail to make an appearance even when posters here are contributing to someone else’s questions. But I give way to the King. The almighty king of the dicks.  How was your trip?  Getting your daughter set to play in Lithuania too?


2 Turkeys don't make a racehorse.  Remember that....


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> Lighten up there Lavar.  My kid is doing damn well and will continue.  But good on you for throwing another innocent teenage girl under the bus.  Your predictability and pure dickheadedness never fail to make an appearance even when posters here are contributing to someone else’s questions. But I give way to the King. The almighty king of the dicks.  How was your trip?  Getting your daughter set to play in Lithuania too?



Dave you are getting sloppy.  I never mentioned anyone's name.  And I am sure that your kid is doing damn well according to you.  Post a link so that we can weigh in on how she is doing.  I already know how it's going.  She played less minutes in the tournament as my daughter played in the first half of her first tournament game.  I also remember my kid having to cover for her limited athleticism that last year at Surf.

At least she is at a great academic school and who knows she might play more next year as a junior.  I will ask her in August in France.  Oh I forgot that she won't be there.  Well ce la vie...


----------



## push_up

MakeAPlay said:


> And anytime you get the huevos you can shut me up in person....  Coward.


To make it more realistic, show up as an old lady in a wheelchair.


----------



## outside!

push_up said:


> To make it more realistic, show up as an old lady in a wheelchair.


Huh?


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Dave you are getting sloppy.  I never mentioned anyone's name.  And I am sure that your kid is doing damn well according to you.  Post a link so that we can weigh in on how she is doing.  I already know how it's going.  She played less minutes in the tournament as my daughter played in the first half of her first tournament game.  I also remember my kid having to cover for her limited athleticism that last year at Surf.
> 
> At least she is at a great academic school and who knows she might play more next year as a junior.  I will ask her in August in France.  Oh I forgot that she won't be there.  Well ce la vie...


Such an ignorant tool


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> Dave you are getting sloppy.  I never mentioned anyone's name.  And I am sure that your kid is doing damn well according to you.  Post a link so that we can weigh in on how she is doing.  I already know how it's going.  She played less minutes in the tournament as my daughter played in the first half of her first tournament game.  I also remember my kid having to cover for her limited athleticism that last year at Surf.
> 
> At least she is at a great academic school and who knows she might play more next year as a junior.  I will ask her in August in France.  Oh I forgot that she won't be there.  Well ce la vie...


What’s funny is that you are such an arrogant narcissistic deuschbag that you just run down this list of people that can’t stand you hoping something sticks


----------



## Dos Equis

Putting aside the chum in the water, and those who cannot resist it, I would note that we are now in the transition season, and it will be interesting to see what unexpected coaching changes occur.  There are relatively few under-performing top programs that need a change, tbut some exist.  However, I have heard there may be overperforming programs whose coaches may want to go out on top, and find a different pasture they find greener.


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> What’s funny is that you are such an arrogant narcissistic deuschbag that you just run down this list of people that can’t stand you hoping something sticks


That is entirely incorrect.  The correct word is "douchebag".


----------



## soccer661

Dos Equis said:


> Putting aside the chum in the water, and those who cannot resist it, I would note that we are now in the transition season, and it will be interesting to see what unexpected coaching changes occur.  There are relatively few under-performing top programs that need a change, tbut some exist.  However, I have heard there may be overperforming programs whose coaches may want to go out on top, and find a different pasture they find greener.


Do tell....


I just heard Michelle French to Portland....


----------



## Sheriff Joe

espola said:


> That is entirely incorrect.  The correct word is "douchebag".


You are the professional, ultimate douchebag so we believe you.


----------



## surfrider

UNC commits an 11 year old.  No joke


----------



## LASTMAN14

surfrider said:


> UNC commits an 11 year old.  No joke


Yup. Saw that.


----------



## timmyh

surfrider said:


> UNC commits an 11 year old.  No joke


Link?


----------



## LASTMAN14

timmyh said:


> Link?


Not a link. Instagram or twitter.


----------



## sdb

https://www.instagram.com/p/BcwTdbglRPq/?taken-by=olivia_moultrie


----------



## rocket_file

She is 12 almost 13 I believe. She dominated on Boys DA last year in her own age group and n0w plays up 2 years on U15 girls DA and dominates that. Smart move by UNC.


----------



## surfrider

rocket_file said:


> She is 12 almost 13 I believe. She dominated on Boys DA last year in her own age group and n0w plays up 2 years on U15 girls DA and dominates that. Smart move by UNC.


She is an accomplished player from what I have read but this is f ing rediculous.  There needs to be some regulation in recruiting. Dorrance started this mess and comtinues to make it worse


----------



## Multi Sport

surfrider said:


> She is an accomplished player from what I have read but this is f ing rediculous.  There needs to be some regulation in recruiting. Dorrance started this mess and comtinues to make it worse


If a school wants to go put on a limb on a prepubescent kid let them. There is nothing binding so this is just to grab some attention.. and it worked as we are talking about it.


----------



## Dos Equis

surfrider said:


> She is an accomplished player from what I have read but this is f ing rediculous.  There needs to be some regulation in recruiting. Dorrance started this mess and comtinues to make it worse


Dorrance heard she was considering Princeton, so he acted fast before they could review her 6th grade transcipt and verify her effort grades.  UNC did not want to lose to them twice in one season.

If we can accept this has nothing to do with a child making a decision about the right college, and being a student, then perhaps it really does not matter.


----------



## MakeAPlay

I'm curious as to why Arizona State has had 8 players leave the program recently?  Add in 8 graduating seniors and you have 60% of the roster turning over.  They finished Near the bottom this year next year is going to be worse!


----------



## Multi Sport

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm curious as to why Arizona State has had 8 players leave the program recently?  Add in 8 graduating seniors and you have 60% of the roster turning over.  They finished Near the bottom this year next year is going to be worse!


I think you touched on something that parents and especially kids need to consider when choosing a school. Would you want to attend the school if you could not play soccer there.

Of course being on scholarship weighs heavily on that decision but it still needs to be discussed.


----------



## beachbum

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm curious as to why Arizona State has had 8 players leave the program recently?  Add in 8 graduating seniors and you have 60% of the roster turning over.  They finished Near the bottom this year next year is going to be worse!


They were asked to leave the team but are still taking up scholarships.  I have heard most of them are staying at ASU so those scholarships won't be freed up.  Also heard that they have 12 - 14 new players coming in from various places (international, JUCO and freshman) even though TD shows seven.


----------



## espola

beachbum said:


> They were asked to leave the team but are still taking up scholarships.  I have heard most of them are staying at ASU so those scholarships won't be freed up.  Also heard that they have 12 - 14 new players coming in from various places (international, JUCO and freshman) even though TD shows seven.


Is that an ASU policy?  NCAA does not guarantee scholarships beyond 1 year.


----------



## beachbum

espola said:


> Is that an ASU policy?  NCAA does not guarantee scholarships beyond 1 year.


I believe its a PAC 12 policy


----------



## beachbum

http://pac-12.com/article/2014/10/27/pac-12-universities-adopt-sweeping-reforms-student-athletes-guaranteeing


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I believe its a PAC 12 policy


The Pac 12 and the Big Ten guarantee scholarships for 4 years for all sports.


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> http://pac-12.com/article/2014/10/27/pac-12-universities-adopt-sweeping-reforms-student-athletes-guaranteeing


This is one of the reasons (outside of the outstanding academic reputations in the conference) that we were pleased that our daughter chose to go to a PAC 12 school.  The Big Ten is also a very forward thinking conference and they usually do things in lock step with the PAC 12.


----------



## espola

beachbum said:


> I believe its a PAC 12 policy


Oh, of course.  Somehow the Arizona schools don't feel like they belong with the old Pac 8 in my brain.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> This is one of the reasons (outside of the outstanding academic reputations in the conference) that we were pleased that our daughter chose to go to a PAC 12 school.  The Big Ten is also a very forward thinking conference and they usually do things in lock step with the PAC 12.


And all this time I assumed that your daughter's parents were wealthy enough that she didn't need a scholarship, especially not for in-state UC costs.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> And all this time I assumed that your daughter's parents were wealthy enough that she didn't need a scholarship, especially not for in-state UC costs.


Our ability to pay has nothing to do with whether our player deserves a scholarship.  I already spent my $31k on club soccer.  I have already more than recouped what I spent.  By the way in state tuiton, fees, books, materials, room and board at my kid's school is $30k a year out the door.  Quite a bit more than what you paid for your kids.  Why wouldn't I let my kid's talent and hard work foot the bill?  One of my best friends in college had the same football scholarship that I had and his folks lived next to Will Smith.  Should he have turned it down?  My best friend was on the same scholarship that I was on and his dad was CEO of Matson Shipping.  Should he have turned it down?

You are kooky some times and definitely a dilettante.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> Our ability to pay has nothing to do with whether our player deserves a scholarship.  I already spent my $31k on club soccer.  I have already more than recouped what I spent.  By the way in state tuiton, fees, books, materials, room and board at my kid's school is $30k a year out the door.  Quite a bit more than what you paid for your kids.  Why wouldn't I let my kid's talent and hard work foot the bill?  One of my best friends in college had the same football scholarship that I had and his folks lived next to Will Smith.  Should he have turned it down?  My best friend was on the same scholarship that I was on and his dad was CEO of Matson Shipping.  Should he have turned it down?
> 
> You are kooky some times and definitely a dilettante.


My kids went to UC Davis, one on soccer scholarship (I paid for his room and meals for two years, then he took that on himself) and the other on a combination of parental, academic, loan and work money.


----------



## LBSoccer

beachbum said:


> They were asked to leave the team but are still taking up scholarships.  I have heard most of them are staying at ASU so those scholarships won't be freed up.  Also heard that they have 12 - 14 new players coming in from various places (international, JUCO and freshman) even though TD shows seven.


They were asked to leave? Ouch. I only know of 1 leaving and she is a great player. There must be something else going on I assume.


----------



## surfrider

LBSoccer said:


> They were asked to leave? Ouch. I only know of 1 leaving and she is a great player. There must be something else going on I assume.


First year coach cleaning house.  Surprising but unfortunately not rare


----------



## NoGoal

beachbum said:


> They were asked to leave the team but are still taking up scholarships.  I have heard most of them are staying at ASU so those scholarships won't be freed up.  Also heard that they have 12 - 14 new players coming in from various places (international, JUCO and freshman) even though TD shows seven.


Very true, if the coach kicks them off the team, but the players want to remain at the school.  Then he can NOT pull their athletic ship money as long as the player entered the program the fall of 2016 as a freshmen.

If the player transferred and decides to leave the money behind then the money is freed.  I heard the new ASU coach is an ass.


----------



## beachbum

NoGoal said:


> Very true, if the coach kicks them off the team, but the players want to remain at the school.  Then he can NOT pull their athletic ship money as long as the player entered the program the fall of 2016 as a freshmen.
> 
> If the player transferred and decides to leave the money behind then the money is freed.  I heard the new ASU coach is an ass.


I've talked with him several times and he is not an ass at all.  He wants to win and play possession soccer, change the culture at ASU.  He wants to get better players to play a better style, which I'm sure doesn't sit well with some people that may be in the middle of the situation.  He is definitely driven to win. 

From talking with other coach's there may be a better way to push players out to free up scholarships, he has chosen a different path.


----------



## LBSoccer

NoGoal said:


> Very true, if the coach kicks them off the team, but the players want to remain at the school.  Then he can NOT pull their athletic ship money as long as the player entered the program the fall of 2016 as a freshmen.
> 
> If the player transferred and decides to leave the money behind then the money is freed.  *I heard the new ASU coach is an ass*.


This might explain why the player left LOL


----------



## socalkdg

sdb said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BcwTdbglRPq/?taken-by=olivia_moultrie


Looks like she played  at Slammers Cup at Silverlakes in the summer with SoCalAcademy 2000 team and they won the tourney.  From the video she was a top player during their games.    Pretty amazing player to play up 4-5 years and still be the best.


----------



## NoGoal

beachbum said:


> I've talked with him several times and he is not an ass at all.  He wants to win and play possession soccer, change the culture at ASU.  He wants to get better players to play a better style, which I'm sure doesn't sit well with some people that may be in the middle of the situation.  He is definitely driven to win.
> 
> From talking with other coach's there may be a better way to push players out to free up scholarships, he has chosen a different path.


He isn’t going to beat UCLA and Stanford playing possession, because he will never get the top YNT players.  I would question if he is selling possession style of play, because isn’t he from England?  Also, having money tied to players who he kicked off the team isn’t going to help any either.  Not to mention ASU is NOT a top academic school.

Lastly, the class of 2018 (this fall) the majority are not his recruits, so is he also going to kick them off after a year and tie up more athletic money in the process.


----------



## Zerodenero

NoGoal said:


> I heard the new ASU coach is an ass.


I've heard the same. Some may ask what qualifies as an "ass"???

Answer: A coach who burns a kids fresh redshirt year by having her play for 2min, purposely  redlining her ability transfer.

Maybe there's more to this.....but I've heard from multiple fam's that the dude is less than stellar (that's being PC).


----------



## Glen

Zerodenero said:


> I've heard the same. Some may ask what qualifies as an "ass"???
> 
> Answer: A coach who burns a kids fresh redshirt year by having her play for 2min, purposely  redlining her ability transfer.
> 
> Maybe there's more to this.....but I've heard from multiple fam's that the dude is less than stellar (that's being PC).


He doesn't sound much different than Jim Harbaugh when he came to Michigan.  I bet there are some Michigan fam's that have similar sentiments.  http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/college/ct-harbaugh-michigan-recruiting-20160122-column.html


----------



## MakeAPlay

beachbum said:


> I've talked with him several times and he is not an ass at all.  He wants to win and play possession soccer, change the culture at ASU.  He wants to get better players to play a better style, which I'm sure doesn't sit well with some people that may be in the middle of the situation.  He is definitely driven to win.
> 
> From talking with other coach's there may be a better way to push players out to free up scholarships, he has chosen a different path.


What about honoring the University's commitment to the players?  They are never going to outrecruit the California schools so who is going to replace them with?  I just think that it is a terrible example to set to "force" kids to leave.  My player's coach inherited another coach's recruits and proceeded to win a national title with them.  The last group of players that weren't recruited by the coach just graduated and because they were committed to the program she was committed to the players.  She even started all of them in the last regular season game (a game that mattered  not only because it was against their rivals but it helped determine tournament seeding!) and most of them played at least half of it!

There are right ways to do things and wrong ways to do them.  This guy is doing it the wrong way.  He is dooming his program because with that kind of loyalty he will never get the truly elite players from anywhere other than Arizona and most of them are trying to get out of Arizona.


----------



## NoGoal

Zerodenero said:


> I've heard the same. Some may ask what qualifies as an "ass"???
> 
> Answer: A coach who burns a kids fresh redshirt year by having her play for 2min, purposely  redlining her ability transfer.
> 
> Maybe there's more to this.....but I've heard from multiple fam's that the dude is less than stellar (that's being PC).


We must be hearing it from the same grapevine which is coming from the players mouths.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Glen said:


> He doesn't sound much different than Jim Harbaugh when he came to Michigan.  I bet there are some Michigan fam's that have similar sentiments.  http://www.chicagotribune.com/sports/college/ct-harbaugh-michigan-recruiting-20160122-column.html


Ouch.  That is brutal.  I don't agree with the practice.  This is playing with kid's lives....


----------



## NoGoal

MakeAPlay said:


> What about honoring the University's commitment to the players?  They are never going to outrecruit the California schools so who is going to replace them with?  I just think that it is a terrible example to set to "force" kids to leave.  My player's coach inherited another coach's recruits and proceeded to win a national title with them.  The last group of players that weren't recruited by the coach just graduated and because they were committed to the program she was committed to the players.  She even started all of them in the last regular season game (a game that mattered  not only because it was against their rivals but it helped determine tournament seeding!) and most of them played at least half of it!
> 
> There are right ways to do things and wrong ways to do them.  This guy is doing it the wrong way.  He is dooming his program because with that kind of loyalty he will never get the truly elite players from anywhere other than Arizona and most of them are trying to get out of Arizona.


Keidane at USC also inherited an underacheiving team who weren’t his recruits and got them into the tourney his 1st year there.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> Keidane at USC also inherited an underacheiving team who weren’t his recruits and got them into the tourney his 1st year there.


Not to mention he made some creative additions and kickballed his way to a Natty!!


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> My kids went to UC Davis, one on soccer scholarship (I paid for his room and meals for two years, then he took that on himself) and the other on a combination of parental, academic, loan and work money.


It sounds like your son was a super motivated and well balanced individual so congrats.  My kid only gets to work during the summer and at the soccer camps.  She has a busy enough schedule between school, her college team and national team commitments.  That is her focus.  She has the rest of her life to work.  Right now she needs to win a natty, get accepted into her major program and get ready for the MCAT.

Oh and winning the CONCACAAF championship would be nice.  My spouse wants to go to France.


----------



## LBSoccer

Zerodenero said:


> I've heard the same. Some may ask what qualifies as an "ass"???
> 
> Answer: A coach who burns a kids fresh redshirt year by having her play for 2min, purposely  redlining her ability transfer.
> 
> Maybe there's more to this.....but I've heard from multiple fam's that the dude is less than stellar (that's being PC).


I was hoping the one that had 0 minutes but listed as playing 1 game got hurt and not that the coach wasn't playing her.  If this is the player you reference WOW that coach IS an overqualified "ass"


----------



## surfrider

Waldron takes the Pitt job.  They had to throw a ton of dough at that.  Great guy great hire. Can he bring Pitt back from the depths of hell?


----------



## MakeAPlay

https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/942480271500230657

Watch #7 right behind the keeper on this play.  If the keeper doesn't make that save #7 gets a red card for an intentional handball.  She literally tried to knock it away with her hand!  Pretty weird that I never noticed this.  Stanford posted this video!!


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/942480271500230657
> 
> Watch #7 right behind the keeper on this play.  If the keeper doesn't make that save #7 gets a red card for an intentional handball.  She literally tried to knock it away with her hand!  Pretty weird that I never noticed this.  Stanford posted this video!!


Nonsense.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Nonsense.


You clearly have no reading comprehension and/or are blind.  Please look at it again and don't bother replying.  You are a dilettante.  Go mow your lawn or something.   The Magoo name is making more and more sense.  Blind, myopic and a dilettante.  You should bang your wife more...


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> You clearly have no reading comprehension and/or are blind.  Please look at it again and don't bother replying.  You are a dilettante.  Go mow your lawn or something.   The Magoo name is making more and more sense.  Blind, myopic and a dilettante.  You should bang your wife more...


More nonsense.


----------



## surfrider

The only thing different between that and the deliberate handball in the box by 5 on UCLA was 7 never touched the ball. Not sure what your point is here
This is where you reply with insults and threats.  Have at it


----------



## espola

surfrider said:


> The only thing different between that and the deliberate handball in the box by 5 on UCLA was 7 never touched the ball. Not sure what your point is here
> This is where you reply with insults and threats.  Have at it


I was going to bring that up, but I was waiting until I found a good video of it.


----------



## socalkdg

Interesting video.   Each girl is different on how they react with their hands when faced with possible hand ball situations.     I wonder if #7 used to play keeper at one time because it looks like she goes up to make a hand save.   In general I think they call hand balls too much at the younger level when their was clearly no intent, while at the older level it seems to be called less regardless of intent or not.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

MakeAPlay said:


> https://twitter.com/twitter/statuses/942480271500230657
> 
> Watch #7 right behind the keeper on this play.  If the keeper doesn't make that save #7 gets a red card for an intentional handball.  She literally tried to knock it away with her hand!  Pretty weird that I never noticed this.  Stanford posted this video!!


If, IF and BUT were goals, or hand balls I guess UCLA would be national champs?


----------



## espola

Sons of Pitches said:


> If, IF and BUT were goals, or hand balls I guess UCLA would be national champs?


As long as they also didn't penalize UCLA's uncalled handball.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Sons of Pitches said:


> If, IF and BUT were goals, or hand balls I guess UCLA would be national champs?


UCLA got there and will be back next year.  Are you a Stanford alum?  Is your kid a Stanford player?  Lame.


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> As long as they also didn't penalize UCLA's uncalled handball.


And you were there I suppose to call it?  You are some lame it is impossible to take your dilettante statements seriously.  Did any of your kids play in a college cup?  How about win a national championship at any level?  Win a conference championship?  How about you did you play a D1 sport?

I will answer all those questions.  No.

Stay in your lane.


----------



## espola

MakeAPlay said:


> And you were there I suppose to call it?  You are some lame it is impossible to take your dilettante statements seriously.  Did any of your kids play in a college cup?  How about win a national championship at any level?  Win a conference championship?  How about you did you play a D1 sport?
> 
> I will answer all those questions.  No.
> 
> Stay in your lane.


Are the rules different for national champions?


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> The only thing different between that and the deliberate handball in the box by 5 on UCLA was 7 never touched the ball. Not sure what your point is here
> This is where you reply with insults and threats.  Have at it


Was your kid in the game?  I didn't think so.  Did your kid make any postseason teams?  I didn't think so.  Will your kid ever play in a college cup?  NO.  Is your kid going to U20 camp or playing in the CONCACAAF Qualifiers?  I didn't think so.

Please stay in your lane.  Your kid isn't in the same orbit so until she does something of note or has a 3.86 GPA you need to not put my kid's name or number in your mouth.  Comprendo Dave?


----------



## MakeAPlay

espola said:


> Are the rules different for national champions?


Are they different for dilettantes?


----------



## MakeAPlay

@CaliKlines pay attention to the attrition going on with the class of 2017.  Your player is in for it next season.  I bet she doesn't play 300 minutes if at all....  And NC State isn't a very good team....


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider Is your daughter transferring home yet?  With all those minutes played this season, especially the 13 minutes per game down the stretch, make that East Coast snow worth it?  Why wasn't she good enough to stay and play in state?  Tell me about that one U18 YNT invite way back when.  Did she just stink it up in camp?  Why did she get cycled out?  Why did my kid have to cover for her the last year of club?  Was it speed or athleticism or lack of tactical awareness or all of the above?  We know her technical skills aren't there but will she get to at least play half the game next season?

I would go on but I'm going to go have a Pliny the Elder.  Eagerly awaiting your meager reply.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider Is your daughter transferring home yet?  With all those minutes played this season, especially the 13 minutes per game down the stretch, make that East Coast snow worth it?  Why wasn't she good enough to stay and play in state?  Tell me about that one U18 YNT invite way back when.  Did she just stink it up in camp?  Why did she get cycled out?  Why did my kid have to cover for her the last year of club?  Was it speed or athleticism or lack of tactical awareness or all of the above?  We know her technical skills aren't there but will she get to at least play half the game next season?
> 
> I would go on but I'm going to go have a Pliny the Elder.  Eagerly awaiting your meager reply.


To quote Pliny the elder - "Better do nothing than do ill"  you should read it, rather than drink it.  Perhaps you will get a good quote calendar for Christmas this year, rather than the SAT word a day calendar you like so much you dilettante.


----------



## surfrider

Sons of Pitches said:


> To quote Pliny the elder - "Better do nothing than do ill"  you should read it, rather than drink it.  Perhaps you will get a good quote calendar for Christmas this year, rather than the SAT word a day calendar you like so much you dilettante.


Amen to that


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider Is your daughter transferring home yet?  With all those minutes played this season, especially the 13 minutes per game down the stretch, make that East Coast snow worth it?  Why wasn't she good enough to stay and play in state?  Tell me about that one U18 YNT invite way back when.  Did she just stink it up in camp?  Why did she get cycled out?  Why did my kid have to cover for her the last year of club?  Was it speed or athleticism or lack of tactical awareness or all of the above?  We know her technical skills aren't there but will she get to at least play half the game next season?
> 
> I would go on but I'm going to go have a Pliny the Elder.  Eagerly awaiting your meager reply.


My kid wouldn’t ever transfer. Loves her school,team and playing time. Take another stab Lavar


----------



## Dos Equis

MakeAPlay said:


> Was your kid in the game?  I didn't think so.  Did your kid make any postseason teams?  I didn't think so.  Will your kid ever play in a college cup?  NO.  Is your kid going to U20 camp or playing in the CONCACAAF Qualifiers?  I didn't think so.
> 
> Please stay in your lane.  Your kid isn't in the same orbit so until she does something of note or has a 3.86 GPA you need to not put my kid's name or number in your mouth.  Comprendo Dave?


This specious argumentum ad verecundiam approach of yours has become tedious .  We, or st least I, have stopped finding humor in your unknowing self-humiliation.  For the sake of your daughter, who is someone we still appreciate and enjoy watching play, please stop.


----------



## espola

Dos Equis said:


> This specious argumentum ad verecundiam approach of yours has become tedious .  We, or st least I, have stopped finding humor in your unknowing self-humiliation.  For the sake of your daughter, who is someone we still appreciate and enjoy watching play, please stop.


Once an individual of that type has been identified, it is difficult to refrain from poking him.


----------



## timmyh

MakeAPlay said:


> @surfrider Is your daughter transferring home yet?  With all those minutes played this season, especially the 13 minutes per game down the stretch, make that East Coast snow worth it?  Why wasn't she good enough to stay and play in state?  Tell me about that one U18 YNT invite way back when.  Did she just stink it up in camp?  Why did she get cycled out?  Why did my kid have to cover for her the last year of club?  Was it speed or athleticism or lack of tactical awareness or all of the above?  We know her technical skills aren't there but will she get to at least play half the game next season?
> 
> I would go on but I'm going to go have a Pliny the Elder.  Eagerly awaiting your meager reply.


Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.

Which of the following is the one I made up:

The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back. 
Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.  
April H tells people you are a complete asshat. 
Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name. 
Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you. 
You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair. 
You hit your ex. 


Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?


----------



## surfrider

timmyh said:


> Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.
> 
> Which of the following is the one I made up:
> 
> The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back.
> Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.
> April H tells people you are a complete asshat.
> Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name.
> Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you.
> You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair.
> You hit your ex.
> 
> 
> Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?


So I’m insufferable because I choose to stand up against a guy who has constantly bullied people on this forum and on the sidelines since u10?  I apologize to you if I have come across that way but i won’t stand for the shit he spews about other people’s kids (which he was doing when his kid was a u little)


----------



## LadiesMan217

timmyh said:


> Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.
> 
> Which of the following is the one I made up:
> 
> The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back.
> Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.
> April H tells people you are a complete asshat.
> Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name.
> Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you.
> You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair.
> You hit your ex.
> 
> 
> Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?


H. None of the above?


----------



## timmyh

surfrider said:


> So I’m insufferable because I choose to stand up against a guy who has constantly bullied people on this forum and on the sidelines since u10?  I apologize to you if I have come across that way but i won’t stand for the shit he spews about other people’s kids (which he was doing when his kid was a u little)


You poke MAP out of thin air sometimes. This place would be better without you guys airing out grudges and getting personal and cluttering up threads. 
The both of you are at fault.


----------



## surfrider

Fair enough. Guilty


----------



## timmyh

timmyh said:


> Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.
> 
> Which of the following is the one I made up:
> 
> The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back.
> Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.
> April H tells people you are a complete asshat.
> Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name.
> Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you.
> You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair.
> You hit your ex.
> 
> 
> Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?


And just so my position is clear, Abdul... 
I have zero problem with you bragging on your daughter. She appears to be a wildly successul young lady, and you should be proud. You know more about college soccer than just about anybody I know, and it is a good read when you share it. You also have a ton of great advice for others through your experience and share it providing a ton of value to others on this forum.
However, when you choose to come in here and belittle other girls or families I am going to come on here and embarrass you.  Recommend you stop doing that.


----------



## Striker17

And here I am just horrified that someone would actually quote a US Soccer coach, represent one in a forum or that they confide in parents or players to say these things. Silly me. 
Horrifying.


----------



## Sons of Pitches

timmyh said:


> Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.
> 
> Which of the following is the one I made up:
> 
> The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back.
> Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.
> April H tells people you are a complete asshat.
> Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name.
> Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you.
> You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair.
> You hit your ex.
> 
> 
> Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?[/QUOTE
> 
> We all know that Grandma got run over by a reindeer.  So obviously that one is false.


----------



## Multi Sport

This used to be a very informative thread...


----------



## NoGoal

timmyh said:


> And just so my position is clear, Abdul...
> I have zero problem with you bragging on your daughter. She appears to be a wildly successul young lady, and you should be proud. You know more about college soccer than just about anybody I know, and it is a good read when you share it. You also have a ton of great advice for others through your experience and share it providing a ton of value to others on this forum.
> However, when you choose to come in here and belittle other girls or families I am going to come on here and embarrass you.  Recommend you stop doing that.


I would like to know why are you even asking about MAP?  I doubt these coaches are asking you, do you know KM parents?  Well let me tell you about them.  If those coaches are.  Then they need to get a life.

Furthermore, it’s doubtful college student athletes are reading the forum.  They have better things to do, like Instagram, Snapchat, Facebook, studying, or texting their friends and finding where the party is at.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

NoGoal said:


> I would like to know why are you even asking about MAP?  I doubt these coaches are asking you, do you know KM parents?  Well let me tell you about them.  If those coaches are.  Then they need to get a life.
> 
> Furthermore, it’s doubtful college student athletes are reading the forum.  They have better things to do, like Instagram, Snapchat, Facebook, studying, or texting their friends and finding where the party is at.


How did your kid like her first year?


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> How did your kid like her first year?


I’ll send you a PM.


----------



## soccer661

NoGoal said:


> I’m send you a PM.


I was wondering as well since you haven't said much NG...I know we (my hubby and I --depending who you catch on here) don't post that much but really appreciate any advice, insight, etc going into college next year...
Deeply appreciate all the veteran forum posters on here and their knowledge/experiences!!


----------



## Zerodenero

soccer661 said:


> I was wondering as well since you haven't said much NG...I know we (my hubby and I --depending who you catch on here) don't post that much but really appreciate any advice, insight, etc going into college next year...
> Deeply appreciate all the veteran forum posters on here and their knowledge/experiences!!


Your girl is lockdown AND has the accolades to boot!!....I'm looking forward to watching her at the next level over the next 4/5 years


----------



## soccer661

Very kind of you to say--- looking forward to watching all of these girls next year -- including your talented kiddo as well Zero!! 
But also very realistic regarding the ups & downs...keeping my fingers crossed for all of them-- our 2018 girls only have a few months left (& actually know quite of few of them graduating now/early and starting in Jan at their universities!) trying to enjoy every last minute ...crazy how fast it's going!


----------



## Fact

soccer661 said:


> I was wondering as well since you haven't said much NG...I know we (my hubby and I --depending who you catch on here) don't post that much but really appreciate any advice, insight, etc going into college next year...
> Deeply appreciate all the veteran forum posters on here and their knowledge/experiences!!


Obviously you missed his rant about 10 pages back because his dd did not play despite being the only player to work hard, and thus the coaches at Washington suck.


----------



## NoGoal

Fact said:


> Obviously you missed his rant about 10 pages back because his dd did not play despite being the only player to work hard, and thus the coaches at Washington suck.


Actually she played 1 game for 9-10 mins and they burned a year of her playing eligibility.  If she wasn’t going to play her freshmen year, that is fine. (I already knew incoming freshmen players don’t usually play or play many mins the 1st year).  They shouldn’t have played her and she could have redshirted and saved a year of playing eligibility. That is exactly, what the UDub soccer mens coaches do for their freshmen.  So that is only one of the many reasons why they suck! 

Then again your DD doesn’t play for the team and you don’t know anything about the program do you?  That’s what I thought.


----------



## soccer661

NG-  yes, that stinks...argghhh
However your DD is a strong, uber smart and very talented kid...I know she has some really great things coming for her around the corner. Rooting for her always


----------



## push_up

NoGoal said:


> Actually she played 1 game for 9-10 mins and they burned a year of her playing eligibility.  If she wasn’t going to play her freshmen year, that is fine. (I already knew incoming freshmen players don’t usually play or play many mins the 1st year).  They shouldn’t have played her and she could have redshirted and saved a year of playing eligibility. That is exactly, what the UDub soccer mens coaches do for their freshmen.  So that is only one of the many reasons why they suck!
> 
> Then again your DD doesn’t play for the team and you don’t know anything about the program do you?  That’s what I thought.


Karma is a bitch.


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> Karma is a bitch.


Is it really?  If my DD can leave behind a 25-27K yearly Pac12 athletic scholarship, ask permission to contact, and afterwards still get several D1 SoCal college programs blowing up her cell phone inviting her to visit their university all within 6 days.  When she only played 9-10 mins in 1 college game? Is it really a bitch?  Let me think about it.  Not at all!

My family consider ourselves fortunate to be in the position she is in.  98-99% of ALL club parents would love to have our as you would say “Karma is a Bitch” situation......Happy Holidays!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

push_up said:


> Karma is a bitch.


Everyone should be rooting for every kid of every poster in here. This soccer thing is hard enough and advice from these guys that have been through it is invaluable. No Goal is ok and has given me advice when asked.


----------



## NoGoal

Sheriff Joe said:


> Everyone should be rooting for every kid of every poster in here. This soccer thing is hard enough and advice from these guys that have been through it is invaluable. No Goal is ok and has given me advice when asked.


Joe thanks and I have learned a lot about college soccer and how the programs are run.  Many parents with DD’s in college soccer share their experiences via text and it’s not as glamorous as some may think.

All club soccer players and those fortunate to play college soccer will have different journeys.  MAP’s, Driver’s, Surfrider’s, mine, etc.  Unfortunately, I won’t post what I have learned about college soccer through a few student athlete’s experience.  The forum parents need to learn it themselves.

Of course if you ever PM me.  I will let you know.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Dos Equis said:


> This specious argumentum ad verecundiam approach of yours has become tedious .  We, or st least I, have stopped finding humor in your unknowing self-humiliation.  For the sake of your daughter, who is someone we still appreciate and enjoy watching play, please stop.


I don't really care what you or anyone thinks.  My kid is doing great!  She is in her bedroom right now sleeping and glad to be home.  I don't care if you appreciate her or her team or her school.  I hope that you cheer against them and wish  all kinds of bad things on her and them.  That would be more of an indication of what kind of small minded hater that you are than anything else.  Hate me.  Ignore me.  Talk $hit about me.  Plot against me.  I don't care one bit.  I speak the truth and it hurts to hear it.

You guys are online fleas.  My kid will continue to do great in life and everyone that meets her loves her.  Hate all you want.  Next season is going to only make the hate look more ridiculous.

Good luck to your players.


----------



## MakeAPlay

surfrider said:


> So I’m insufferable because I choose to stand up against a guy who has constantly bullied people on this forum and on the sidelines since u10?  I apologize to you if I have come across that way but i won’t stand for the shit he spews about other people’s kids (which he was doing when his kid was a u little)



Should I call the wambulance?  Why didn't you do something about it Dave?


----------



## MakeAPlay

timmyh said:


> Surfrider is pretty insufferable and I am not standing up for him, but I hate bullies, so let's play a game where I state 6 facts and 1 lie.
> 
> Which of the following is the one I made up:
> 
> The other UCLA parents all laugh at you behind your back.
> Your daughter, and her teammates, read this board occasionally and find it embarassing.
> April H tells people you are a complete asshat.
> Jitka K was a bit annoyed you don't bother to know how to properly pronounce her name.
> Colin C considered banning you from the Surf sidelines because of complaints from other teammates parents who hated sitting next to you.
> You once got in a fight at your kid's school where the main injury was a grandmother you knocked out of her wheelchair.
> You hit your ex.
> 
> 
> Is this how you play #3dchess? Which one did I make up?


I missed this @timmyh and I have to say it's pretty funny.  Keep trying though.  I really like the Collin C one.  My player was at Surf for less than a full season and he was glad to have her.  You should do some better research.  Why don't you give all of my kid's coaches a call and tell on me.  See what they say.  Call any of the other people that you named and call them and see what they say.  PM me and I will provide their phone numbers if you don't have them.  I hope that I sound really worried or embarrassed to you.  

You have a better chance of shaming me about something true like the fact that I have two counts of assault for beating up the same a$$hole on two different occasions or that my spouse makes more money than me.  I rarely do things that I would be embarrassed of and I put a lot of energy into raising my kids right.  If soccer ended tomorrow for my kid I would be fine with it and very happy with the trajectory of her life.  Remember that a person that is unafraid is truly dangerous.


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> I would like to know why are you even asking about MAP?  I doubt these coaches are asking you, do you know KM parents?  Well let me tell you about them.  If those coaches are.  Then they need to get a life.
> 
> Furthermore, it’s doubtful college student athletes are reading the forum.  They have better things to do, like Instagram, Snapchat, Facebook, studying, or texting their friends and finding where the party is at.


@NoGoal they aren't asking them anything.  The only person that they are asking is AC and she loves my kid and our family.  And as you know anyone who cares to come talk to me is met with open arms.

Haters gonna hate.  No biggie.  I am glad that my kid is happy and she told me yesterday that she is so glad that she decided to go to school where she is at and she loves her team.  I like all the families of the players on her team and I especially enjoy the company of her roommates' families.  They have an amazing team culture built by the coaching staff and embraced by the players.  I'm as happy as can be about how it has worked out for her. 

Good luck to your daughter at the new location.  She has handled herself with extreme dignity and maturity and will do well in life.


----------



## LadiesMan217

MakeAPlay said:


> You guys are online fleas.  My kid will continue to do great in life and everyone that meets her loves her.  Hate all you want.  Next season is going to only make the hate look more ridiculous.


Who here hates your kid? There is only one person on this board that hates on kids. I think you might have CTE...


----------



## Livinthedream

MakeAPlay said:


> I don't really care what you or anyone thinks.  My kid is doing great!  She is in her bedroom right now sleeping and glad to be home.  I don't care if you appreciate her or her team or her school.  I hope that you cheer against them and wish  all kinds of bad things on her and them.  That would be more of an indication of what kind of small minded hater that you are than anything else.  Hate me.  Ignore me.  Talk $hit about me.  Plot against me.  I don't care one bit.  I speak the truth and it hurts to hear it.
> 
> You guys are online fleas.  My kid will continue to do great in life and everyone that meets her loves her.  Hate all you want.  Next season is going to only make the hate look more ridiculous.
> 
> Good luck to your players.


Lol...Classic MAP. This board has to remember that this forum is pure entertainment. I’m pretty sure College players don’t have time to look at this forum (they actually have full plates). I personally have bumped heads with MAP and we settled our differences. As a matter of fact MAP and NoGoal have been great in providing me with solid sound advice for my DD in regards to recruiting and WNT call ups. 

MAP doesn’t need anyone to stick up for him...his DD is about as close to a Unicorn that I have seen. I find it amazing that if his DD makes a mistake on the field, the haters get on here and can’t wait to comment. My DD and her friends (that actually play the game) think KM is one of the premier Defenders in the country...and my kid is a pretty solid Defender who knows what she is talking about. Hopefully you all take a little break today and have a wonderful Christmas Holiday.


----------



## espola

Livinthedream said:


> Lol...Classic MAP. This board has to remember that this forum is pure entertainment. I’m pretty sure College players don’t have time to look at this forum (they actually have full plates). I personally have bumped heads with MAP and we settled our differences. As a matter of fact MAP and NoGoal have been great in providing me with solid sound advice for my DD in regards to recruiting and WNT call ups.
> 
> MAP doesn’t need anyone to stick up for him...his DD is about as close to a Unicorn that I have seen. I find it amazing that if his DD makes a mistake on the field, the haters get on here and can’t wait to comment. My DD and her friends (that actually play the game) think KM is one of the premier Defenders in the country...and my kid is a pretty solid Defender who knows what she is talking about. Hopefully you all take a little break today and have a wonderful Christmas Holiday.


All players make mistakes.  It is a rare player, however, who has a parent willing to make a fool of himself denying that it happened.


----------



## Livinthedream

espola said:


> All players make mistakes.  It is a rare player, however, who has a parent willing to make a fool of himself denying that it happened.


Well that didn't take long...Merry Christmas Espola.


----------



## surfrider

MakeAPlay said:


> I missed this @timmyh and I have to say it's pretty funny.  Keep trying though.  I really like the Collin C one.  My player was at Surf for less than a full season and he was glad to have her.  You should do some better research.  Why don't you give all of my kid's coaches a call and tell on me.  See what they say.  Call any of the other people that you named and call them and see what they say.  PM me and I will provide their phone numbers if you don't have them.  I hope that I sound really worried or embarrassed to you.
> 
> You have a better chance of shaming me about something true like the fact that I have two counts of assault for beating up the same a$$hole on two different occasions or that my spouse makes more money than me.  I rarely do things that I would be embarrassed of and I put a lot of energy into raising my kids right.  If soccer ended tomorrow for my kid I would be fine with it and very happy with the trajectory of her life.  Remember that a person that is unafraid is truly dangerous.


No one is hating on your kid....I do believe you have successfully made her into. An image of a world class player (which she is not...yet). With every post you make, you embarrass her and yourself. You continue to berate every person and kid affiliated with this forum as if you are the chosen one..
There is a reason the whole country looks at LavarBall as a complete jackass. You are him...without the kid getting paid
Merry Christmas


----------



## LBSoccer

NoGoal said:


> Joe thanks and I have learned a lot about college soccer and how the programs are run.  Many parents with DD’s in college soccer share their experiences via text and it’s not as glamorous as some may think.
> 
> All club soccer players and those fortunate to play college soccer will have different journeys.  MAP’s, Driver’s, Surfrider’s, mine, etc.  Unfortunately, I won’t post what I have learned about college soccer through a few student athlete’s experience.  The forum parents need to learn it themselves.
> 
> Of course if you ever PM me.  I will let you know.  Merry Christmas!


Merry Christmas NG! Bummer that her coaches wasted 1 of her playing years. One thing I wish was that college coaches would be honest with the players. Hope she will be back on the field soon.


----------



## push_up

Her coach was honest with her.  They burned her redshift.  No bigger F Off than that in college sports.  Karma.


----------



## NoGoal

push_up said:


> Her coach was honest with her.  They burned her redshift.  No bigger F Off than that in college sports.  Karma.


No bigger?  Sure moron...A coach pulling a players athletic scholarship isn’t worse or a coach cutting a player from their program? Keep trying!

A bigger F-off is an athletic scholarship player asking her coach permission to contact less than 1 hour after the last game of the season! Her coach gave her such an F off, that she even told her UCR head coaching buddy to recruit my DD.  To bad she wasn’t interested in UCR.


----------



## LadiesMan217

NoGoal said:


> No bigger?  Sure moron...A coach pulling a players athletic scholarship isn’t worse or a coach cutting a player from their program? Keep trying!
> 
> A bigger F-off is an athletic scholarship player asking her coach permission to contact less than 1 hour after the last game of the season! Her coach gave her such an F off, that she even told her UCR head coaching buddy to recruit my DD.  To bad she wasn’t interested in UCR.


UCR ewww.


----------



## NoGoal

LadiesMan217 said:


> UCR ewww.


And why she had no interest in UCR and hung up her Nike cleats.

UCR academically though is better than Oregon St and neck and neck with UofA.  If I am not mistaken, just opened their medical school program in 2013.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Today is a big day for early enrollees.  First day of class for those that enrolled in the Winter quarter.  Plenty of class of 2018 players trying to make an impact as freshman.


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider And that equalizer is why Ken...


----------



## MakeAPlay

@surfrider Hey Ken how is the defense in front of your daughter looking?  I heard lots of criticism of my all region player during the season from you even though she scored a goal off your daughter.  How come I don't hear anything from you about the $C player that got beat for that equalizer in the Haiti game?  You talk $hit about how great your kids situation is but with all the transfer hunting how satisfied is he with his recruiting classes.  Not to mention I know that your kid wanted to go to UCLA.  She was at the same camps with my kid but wasn't playing with the team of players that they were serious about.

It took me a little time to figure out who you were turd but now I know.  I can't wait to see you this season...


----------



## Ricky Fandango

*Women's Soccer Hosts Chinese National Team, Alumni on Saturday*

The Pepperdine women's soccer team will celebrate its 25th reunion this Saturday with a home exhibition against the Chinese National Team, followed by the annual Alumni Game and a post-match alumni...
pepperdinewaves.com


----------



## GoWest

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Women's Soccer Hosts Chinese National Team, Alumni on Saturday*
> 
> The Pepperdine women's soccer team will celebrate its 25th reunion this Saturday with a home exhibition against the Chinese National Team, followed by the annual Alumni Game and a post-match alumni...
> pepperdinewaves.com


The view from that pitch is second to none!


----------



## GoWest

MakeAPlay said:


> Today is a big day for early enrollees.  First day of class for those that enrolled in the Winter quarter.  Plenty of class of 2018 players trying to make an impact as freshman.


So who's got the inside track to get Josh's office?


----------



## gkrent

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Women's Soccer Hosts Chinese National Team, Alumni on Saturday*
> 
> The Pepperdine women's soccer team will celebrate its 25th reunion this Saturday with a home exhibition against the Chinese National Team, followed by the annual Alumni Game and a post-match alumni...
> pepperdinewaves.com


I'm going to miss it


----------



## outside!

gkrent said:


> I'm going to miss it


?


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> So who's got the inside track to get Josh's office?


I'm not sure.  I hope that it is an internal hire but I trust Amanda's judgement on what the girls need.  First and foremost they need to be a beast on the recruiting trail.  Josh was good people.  He will be sorely missed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

GoWest said:


> The view from that pitch is second to none!


It's pretty nice.  I am looking forward to taking the day off and cruising up to Malibu this year.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Women's Soccer Hosts Chinese National Team, Alumni on Saturday*
> 
> The Pepperdine women's soccer team will celebrate its 25th reunion this Saturday with a home exhibition against the Chinese National Team, followed by the annual Alumni Game and a post-match alumni...
> pepperdinewaves.com


They are playing UCLA Friday morning at 8am.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Ricky Fandango said:


> *Women's Soccer Hosts Chinese National Team, Alumni on Saturday*
> 
> The Pepperdine women's soccer team will celebrate its 25th reunion this Saturday with a home exhibition against the Chinese National Team, followed by the annual Alumni Game and a post-match alumni...
> pepperdinewaves.com


Be there....!!!


----------



## gkrent

outside! said:


> ?


Taking the other kid to camp that day...so I'm going to miss the game LOL!


----------



## soccer661

CONGRATS to all the seniors out there signing their NLI's today!! I'm guessing for most of us--it's been a wonderful (and crazy and emotional and LONG) journey to finally get here. Soooo proud of all these girls for their amazing accomplishments and hard work & proud of all you insanely awesome parents for the un-ending support & love thru the process.  Congrats -- enjoy signing day!!


----------



## BJ18

MakeAPlay said:


> I'm not sure.  I hope that it is an internal hire but I trust Amanda's judgement on what the girls need.  First and foremost they need to be a beast on the recruiting trail.  Josh was good people.  He will be sorely missed.


Unfortunately, probably not going to be an internal hire, but you never know.


----------



## full90

Amanda has an add out for a volunteer position so that assumes that everyone moves up a spot right?


----------



## GoWest

BJ18 said:


> Unfortunately, probably not going to be an internal hire, but you never know.


....you never know but I'm feeling pretty good about your "probably"


----------



## push_up

Watching Sullivan torch #5posterized gives me much pleasure.  I linked for your enjoyment.  The fun stats at :15 and only lasts a couple seconds more.  I think #5posterized's starting spot is questionable next season.  I am hearing footsteps.....


----------



## outside!

If you can't say anything nice...


----------



## push_up

Was I not complimentary to Sullivan?


----------

